# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Sky Telecom στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης

## RalakosGR

Παιδες υπαρχει περιπτωση να ισχυει αυτα που λεει αυτη η εταιρεια εδω?
https://skytelecom.gr/

----------


## Telumetar

> Παιδες υπαρχει περιπτωση να ισχυει αυτα που λεει αυτη η εταιρεια εδω?
> https://skytelecom.gr/


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Που το πετύχες; Είδα καλύπτουν Ηράκλειο .. απλή 50αρα στα πρότυπα της VDSL 38 ευρώ το μήνα

----------


## sdikr

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Που το πετύχες; Είδα καλύπτουν Ηράκλειο .. απλή 50αρα στα πρότυπα της VDSL 38 ευρώ το μήνα


Εγώ βλέπω 47,90   τα όποια τα παρέχει ασύρματα και όχι με καλώδιο

----------


## RalakosGR

Ναι και 49 για 100αρα τα εδινα ανετα. Τα θεματα ειναι 2: Ειναι δυνατον να προσφερει τετοιες ταχυτητες ασυρματα? Επισης, ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχει καμια πληροφορια για τετοια εταιρεια? Μην ψαχνομαι στα δικαστηρια και μου φανε λεφτα

----------


## Subaru

https://skytelecom.gr/homeairfiber50-internet/ Εγώ βλέπω 37,9€ πάντως. Αλλά και 50άρα να είναι και παραπάνω από 12 θα είναι που έχω μέχρι τώρα. Το θέμα είναι πως κόβεις το συμβόλαιο σου; 
Λογικά η εταιρεία μπορεί να σου δίνει ταχύτητες τέτοιες μέσω δορυφόρου. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ.

----------


## dimyok

Απο κεραια που εχουν σε βουνο ειναι σου βαζουν ενα ubiquity με στυλο στο μπαλκονι και αν εχεις επαφη εχεις και σημα . Καλουτσικη λυση για συμπληρωμα internet το 24ρι τα αλλα ειναι πανακριβα . Αν θες να βαλεις καπου απομακρυσμενα μονο internet αναλογως ποσο απελπισμενος εισαι και ποιες περιοχες καλυπτει γιατι αποκλειεται να καλυπτουν παντου .

----------


## alkis13

http://prntscr.com/py9n1w

Σε αθηνα και θεκη δεν ειναι ετσι, ναι μεν ξεκιναει βουνο,αλλα μετα παει ταρατσα ταρατσα και εχει καλη ποιοτητα το ιντερνετ.

Α ΕΧΕΙ PING ΥΨΗΛΟ.
Β ΘΕΛΕΙ 100€ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ, ΑΡΑ ΣΤΟ24ΜΗΝΟ, +5€ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ

Οπότε κάποιος, θα γίνει ~23€ για 24/2.

Το vfm της υποθεσης ειναι οτι, οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι ΕΩΣ, ο φοβος το ping. Παντως σε θεκη που εχει τυχει να δω τετοια, δεν ειχαν κανενα θεμα,μονο το gigabit router που εδιναν να ψηνεται σε θερμοκρασιες :P

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι και 49 για 100αρα τα εδινα ανετα. Τα θεματα ειναι 2: Ειναι δυνατον να προσφερει τετοιες ταχυτητες ασυρματα? Επισης, ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχει καμια πληροφορια για τετοια εταιρεια? Μην ψαχνομαι στα δικαστηρια και μου φανε λεφτα


Δεν υπάρχει γιατί είναι πολύ φρέσκια 



> Όνομα χώρου 	skytelecom.gr
> Αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου 	3347610
> Ημερομηνία δημιουργίας 	*10-10-2019*
> Ημερομηνία λήξης 	09-10-2021
> Ημερομηνία τελευταίας αλλαγής 	25-10-2019
> Δέσμη ονόματος 	skytelecom.gr


Μεγάλα Ping  οι ταχύτητες είναι εως,  δεν είναι δηλάδη κάποιο εγγυημένο bandwidth,   αν το λινκ δεν είναι σωστό θα έχεις θέμα ανάλογα με τον καιρό.

- - - Updated - - -




> https://skytelecom.gr/homeairfiber50-internet/ Εγώ βλέπω 37,9€ πάντως. Αλλά και 50άρα να είναι και παραπάνω από 12 θα είναι που έχω μέχρι τώρα. Το θέμα είναι πως κόβεις το συμβόλαιο σου; 
> Λογικά η εταιρεία μπορεί να σου δίνει ταχύτητες τέτοιες μέσω δορυφόρου. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ.


Και εγώ 47   :Wink:

----------


## Subaru

Ε πως γίνεται αυτό; Θες να μας τρελάνεις;  :Razz:  Εκτός και εσύ το βλέπεις τόσο επειδή έχεις μέσα και κινητά...  :Razz:

----------


## emskan

37,90 μόνο internet.
47,90 internet + τηλέφωνο

Όπως και να το δεις όμως, αν προσθέσεις και το κόστος εγκατάστασης, πιστεύω πως είναι αρκετά ακριβό.
Στα αρνητικά και τα όποια προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν από μια τέτοιου είδους υλοποίηση.

----------


## Subaru

εντάξει εντάξει.... μην βαράτε! δεν το πρόσεξα καν.... sorry...  :Sorry:

----------


## Constantine4

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα!
Είδα την SkyTelecom που σου δίνει γρήγορες ταχύτητες στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.
Έχει συνδεθεί κανείς με την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία για να μας δώσει παραπάνω πληροφορίες;

----------


## FGuile

Καλησπερα παιδια και απο μενα. Εχω κανει εδω και μια εβδομαδα αιτηση στην SkyTelecom στο Ηρακλειο Κρητης και περιμενω με αγωνια να δω τι θα γινει. Ζητησα νεα γραμμη μονο Ιντερνετ 100/10.

Απο οτι μου ειπαν οι ταχυτητες ειναι εγγυημενες με αποκλιση 1-2 Mbps απο τις αναγραφομενες (εκτος κ αν πας σε dedicated). Επισης μου ειπαν οτι το ping τους ειναι γυρω στο 15-17 (!!! δεν ξερω πως!!!) και οτι η ζευξη γινεται με θερμο ινα που ερχεται απο Ναυπλιο.

Fingers Crossed λοιπον, μολις εχω νεωτερα θα κανω ενα post με εντυπωσεις, καθως ξερω οτι στο Ηρακλειο ειναι μεγαλο το θεμα με τις σταθερες συνδεσεις....

----------


## jkoukos

Ασύρματη θα είναι η σύνδεση που θα έχεις. Ούτε VDSL, ούτε FTTH.

----------


## FGuile

Το γνωριζω. Εχουν καποιο κομβο ή κομβους οπου μαλλον δινουν μεσω Multi P2P συνδεσεις ασυρματα με wifi. Λογικα 5GHz....

Περιμενω τηλεφωνο απο τεχνικο για να ερθει να εγκαταστησει κεραια (δεν ξερω τι), καλωδιο (αν δεν κανω λαθος utp) και το MikroTik hEX PoE lite RB750UPr2.

- - - Updated - - -

Καλα δε μελετουσα να μου πεσει κανενα λαχειο. Μολις με πηρε ο τεχνικος της SkyTelecom και εχουμε ραντεβου Τεταρτη πρωι για εγκατασταση...
Κεραια Ubiquiti σε σχημα δορυφορικης, καλωδιο utp με γειωση κ το ρουτερ που προανεφερα ειναι ο εξοπλισμος....

Οποτε απο Τεταρτη πλεον θα εχουμε νεωτερα και χειροπιαστα αποτελεσματα.....

----------


## RalakosGR

Περιμενω με αγωνια να μου πεις το εχω ψησει και εγω.

----------


## vladimir rus

Περιμένω το upload σου και με ping ,σαν τον Χριστώ!

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια οπως σας ειπα σημερα θα μιλησω ξανα με τον τεχνικο να φιξαρουμε την ωρα που θα βρεθουμε αυριο......

Ωστοσο... Χθες βραδυ επιασα λαβρακι. Ετυχε κ βρηκα εναν συνδρομητη που μενει πλατεια σινανη και εβαλε προσφατα 24/2 πακετο.....

Και μου στελνει αυτο.....

Δεν ξερω για σας αλλα εμενα μου σηκωθηκε η τριχα, απο ευχαριστηση....

----------


## dimyok

Λογικα  οσο προς Κορακοβουνι που θα εχουν καπου  ψηλα τον αναμεταδοτη τοσο καλυτερα ? Στο κεντρο με τα πυκνα κτιρια ειναι το θεμα τι γινεται ... Βαλτε και κανα νεο για το ρημαδι το VDSL με αυτο τι γινεται ;

----------


## FGuile

Ο τεχνικος τους (αλλα κ το παιδι που μου εστειλε το screenshot) μου ειπαν οτι παιρνει απο Ροδια.

- - - Updated - - -

VDSL? Αστα βραστα. Ουτε πορτες, ουτε VDSL. Σιγα μην βαλει καμπινες η Wind....

Μονο στην Αλικαρνασσο παλευεται η κατασταση καπως κ δινουν κ 200αρες.

- - - Updated - - -

η αγωνια παρατεινεται καθως αναβληθηκε η αυριανη τοποθετηση, λογω φορτου εργασιας απο σημερινες εργασιες που λογω καιρου δεν εγιναν.....

μεχρι το σαββατο στη χειροτερη θα ξερουμε , παρακαλαω να τα καταφερουμε εστω Πεμπτη...

μολις μαθω σας ενημερωνω, καθομαι σε αναμενα καρβουνα...

- - - Updated - - -

Καλησπερα παιδια. Εγινε το θαυμα. Ομως μαζι με το θαυμα εγινε κ μια μικροπατατα... αντι για router mikrotik 1000αρι μου στειλανε ενα 100αρι mikrotik access point (ντοινγκ!!!!).

Οποτε τα παρακατω ειναι καλα νεα, αλλα η ταχυτητα θα παει πιο πανω ακομα απο οτι μου ειπαν βεβαια....

Απο οτι καταλαβα απο τα συμφραζομενα ειμαι ο πρωτος στο Ηρακλειο και Αγιο που βαζω 100αρα.

Ο τεχνικος ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι κ συννενοησιμος. Και γενικα η επικοινωνια με ολους της εταιριας ειναι ευχαριστη μεχρι στιγμης.

Για πειτε τη γνωμη σας....

----------


## alkis13

Μπράβο που έκανες την αρχή!

----------


## FGuile

Ευχαριστω Αλκη!

Δεν γινοταν αλλιως. Τα 12μεγα ηταν ωραια πριν 8 χρονια που εγκατασταθηκα σπιτι.... πλεον ειναι πολυ λιγα....

Οποτε εγινα "πειραματοζωο" μπας και βγει κατι καλο και μαλλον φαινεται να αποδιδει καρπους.

Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω κανει πολλα κ διαφορα οπως το να συνδεω σε μεγαλα downloads , μια γραμμη Ote, μια Wind και το Booster του Οτε σε load balancer και να πιανω ταχυτητα 50αρας αλλα σιγουρα η ενιαια κατοσταρα ειναι το κατι αλλο απο μονη της....

Περιμενω να ερθει κ ο σωστος εξοπλισμος να δουμε τα τελικα αποτελεσματα και να δω τι γινεται με πορτες, gaming κτλ.

Θα σας κρατω ενημερους κ οτι θελετε με ρωτατε.

Αν πανε ολα καλα τις επομενες μερες ενδεχεται αν ειμαι κ ο πρωτος συνδρομητης τους στον Αγιο Νικολαο που βρισκεται το πατρικο μου.... οπου εκει πιανω την αστρονομικη ταχυτητα των 3μεγα απο Α/Κ ενω μεσω καμπινας με οπτικη το αλλο αστρονομικο νουμερο των 14 μεγα.....

----------


## dimyok

Ωραιος ! Πως νιωθεις ο πρωτος με 100ρα . Ποσο θα κοστισει το μηνα + εξοπλισμος ; To load balancing το εχω και εγω δυστυχως ειναι σπασιμο νευρων αλλο πραγμα να εχεις κανονικη συζευξη .

----------


## FGuile

Δεν ειναι κ τοσο κακο το balancing αν εισαι τορρεντας. Το χειροτερο κομματι ειναι οτι δεν εκμεταλευσαι παρα μονο σε λιγες εφαρμογες το upload.

Καλα αισθανομαι, αν κ περιμενω να ολοκληρωθει σωστα η ολη εγκατασταση για να δω ολη την εικονα.

Λοιπον εγω μπηκα στο try n buy, οπου προπληρωνεις τον εξοπλισμο κ εχεις μια εβδομαδα δοκιμης για να δεις αν σου κανει.

Στην 100αρα μονο ιντερνετ ο εξοπλισμος μου στοιχισε 185 ευρω. Ομως αυριο θα δω μηπως αλλαξει κατι λογω του λαθους με αυτο που στειλαν. Θα σας πω οτι γινει.

παντως ο εξοπλισμος ειναι κορυφη. Μια Ubiquiti PowerBeam AC Gen2, καλωδιο FTP cat5e εξωτερικου τυπου με ξεχωριστη γειωση της Ubiquiti επισης και το ρουτερ Mikrotik Που ομως ηρθε λαθος προς το παρων.

Το μηνα βγαινει 49 ευρω, αλλα χαλαλι, δεν με πολυενοχλει. Αν καποιος θελει κ τηλεφωνο νομιζω του δινουν κ ενα grandstream voip gateway, αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο βγαινει σε τιμη.

----------


## dimyok

E οσο ναναι ακριβα ειναι ... Εχουν κανενα περιορισμο να μη επιτρεπουν torrent πχ οπως λενε για τη inalan ;

----------


## FGuile

Δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο. Αν ισχυει βεβαια ειναι  deal breaker!!!

Το κακο ειναι οτι η προσβαση στο μενου ubiquiti της κεραιας ειναι κλειδωμενο.... και δεν σου δινουν τους κωδικους....

Εχω την εντυπωση πως η κεραια ειναι ρυθμισμενη αντι για 1000αρα ethernet σε 100αρα γιαυτο κ εχω πτωση ταχυτητας, αλλα πρεπει αν το δουν αυτοι. Αν την συνδεσω απευθειας σε pc μεσω poe adapter λειτουργει αλλα η καρτα δικτυου την βλεπει ethernet 100.

Περιμενω να διορθωσουν κ την κασκαρικα που κανανε με το ρουτερ....

----------


## jkoukos

Το τι ραδιοβολίδα κυκλοφορεί, δεν λέγεται. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός για torrents στην Inalan αλλά και σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο και φυσικά επ' ουδενί ότι αυτά δεν επιτρέπονται.

Το Powerbeam AC gen2, έχει Gigabit θύρα και μέσω του AirOS μπορεί να ρυθμισθεί κατάλληλα. Επειδή έχει επίσης αυτόματη επιλογή εξαρχής, θα έπρεπε να παίζει σωστά. Αν δεν έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος στη ρύθμιση, το επόμενο που πρέπει να ελεγχθεί είναι τα 2 καλώδια δικτύου (ΑΡ-ΡοΕ και ΡοΕ-router ή PC).

----------


## minas

Μια και η συζήτηση της SkyTelecom συνεχίζεται, μήπως είναι καλύτερα να πάμε σε άλλο θέμα;

----------


## STILO

Αυτό θέλω να πω εδώ και καιρό αλλά περίμενα κάποιον να κάνει την αρχη.

----------


## FGuile

jkoukos μιλησα μαζι με τον υπευθυνο κ ειναι ρυθμισμενο σωστα ,οποτε καταληξαμε στο συμπερασμα ακριβως που ειπες.

Βεβαια δεν ειμαι στο σπιτι ακομα, πιο βραδυ θα παω κ θα μιλησω ξανα να δω τι γινεται.... υποψιαζομαι κατι παει στραβα με το καλωδιο που συνδεει την κεραια. Σημερα το μεσημερι ειχα 8 mega.... ολως τυχαιως βεβαια κανανε κ κατι αλλαγες στις κεραιες σημερα....

----------


## dimyok

Tωρα περα απο τον ενθουσιασμο μου με τις νεες δυνατοτητες που ειδα 100ρα ... ενα σωστο ρουτερ και καλωδιο δε μπορουσαν αρχικα να σου βαλουν ;
Μη παμε σε trial end error παλι με πειραματικα .  jkoukos  η πλακα ειναι να σου λενε μη φυγεις απο μας εκει που πας δεν εχει torrents και θα παθεις και καρκινο απο τις κεραιες οτετζης μου το χε πει ....Αντιστοιχα η νοβα ελεγε μη πας οτε το 4g του booster ειναι επικινδυνο γενικα λενε οτι ψεμα τους έρθει .  Οποτε σε κανενα παροχο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με torrents ουτε σε μπλοκαρουν απο καποια site ; wind με dns ας πουμε ;

----------


## Subaru

Όντως τώρα και πέρα από την πλάκα, δε θα σε επηρεάσουν οι κεραίες μακροχρόνια; Η ισχύς του σήματος πρέπει να είναι τεράστια για να μπορέσει να καλύψει τέτοιες αποστάσεις και να έχεις και τις αντίστοιχες ταχύτητες ανεξαρτήτως καιρού. Κάνω λάθος;  :headscratch:

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, κάνεις λάθος.
Πέραν του ότι η ισχύς είναι ίδια με αυτή που έχει το router μέσα στο σπίτι, σε αυτό επικεντρώνεται προς συγκεκριμένο τόξο λίγων μοιρών προς τα εκεί που είναι στραμμένο.

----------


## netblues

Ευχαριστηθειτε το οσο κρατησει. Μολις μπουν καμποσοι και μπουκωσει το πραγμα, θα αρχισουν τα οργανα. Κανενας ασυρματος provider σε τιμες retail δεν μπορει να καλυψει το bandwidth που χρειαζεται.
Α και δεν μας ειπατε.. Με τι ip's παιζετε? Εχει ip range? as number? η μηπως ειναι τιποτε cosmote ip's ?

----------


## Constantine4

Οπότε είναι ασφαλή όλοι αυτή η ισχύ που δίνει η κεραία;

----------


## netblues

Σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι ασφαλες, ακομα και χωρις κατευθυντικη κεραια, ποσο μαλλον με αυτή.
Πρακτικα δεν ανιχνευεται καν εντος σπιτιου.
Πιθανα δικτυα wifi γειτονων να εχουν ισχυροτερο σημα μεσα στο σπιτι απο αυτο.

----------


## dimyok

Δε προκειται να παθεις τιποτα απο εκει - απο το λογαριασμο ομως θα παθεις  :Razz:  . Δυναμικη ip εχουν βλεπω static παει παραπανω .

----------


## netblues

Που ανηκει? τι λεει το whois?

----------


## jkoukos

> Οπότε είναι ασφαλή όλοι αυτή η ισχύ που δίνει η κεραία;


Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, είναι αρκετά ασφαλής. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κάθεσαι με τις ώρες ακριβώς μπροστά της στο ένα μέτρο.
Και όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη, περισσότερη ισχύ δέχεσαι από τις δικές σου συσκευές ή του διπλανού διαμερίσματος, παρά από το κατευθυντικό εξωτερικό ΑΡ που βρίσκεται μάλιστα σε ψηλότερο από σένα σημείο.




> Τα ραδιοκύματα υπακούουν στο νόμο της μεταβολής της *ισχύος αντιστρόφως ανάλογα προς το τετράγωνο της απόστασης*. Δηλαδή, η πυκνότητα ισχύος που προσπίπτει σε μία επιφάνεια και μετριέται σε watt/m2, σε απόσταση 100 μέτρων από την πηγή ακτινοβολίας, είναι μικρότερη κατά 10.000 φορές σε σχέση με την πυκνότητα ισχύος που δημιουργείται σε απόσταση 1 μέτρου από την πηγή.

----------


## Constantine4

> Δε προκειται να παθεις τιποτα απο εκει - απο το λογαριασμο ομως θα παθεις


60 ευρώ το μήνα  :Razz:

----------


## Subaru

> Τα ραδιοκύματα υπακούουν στο νόμο της μεταβολής της ισχύος αντιστρόφως ανάλογα προς το τετράγωνο της απόστασης. Δηλαδή, η πυκνότητα ισχύος που προσπίπτει σε μία επιφάνεια και μετριέται σε watt/m2, σε απόσταση 100 μέτρων από την πηγή ακτινοβολίας, είναι μικρότερη κατά 10.000 φορές σε σχέση με την πυκνότητα ισχύος που δημιουργείται σε απόσταση 1 μέτρου από την πηγή.


Η δική σου κεραία όμως όταν στέλνει σήμα στον άλλο;

----------


## minas

> Η δική σου κεραία όμως όταν στέλνει σήμα στον άλλο;


Είναι κατευθυντική. Το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο μέρος της εκπεμπόμενης ενέργειας είναι περιορισμένο σε έναν λοβό προς όπου κοιτάει.

----------


## jkoukos

> Η δική σου κεραία όμως όταν στέλνει σήμα στον άλλο;


Και για την δική μας ισχύει το ίδιο και γι' αυτήν κυρίως γίνεται όλη η κουβέντα αφού είναι πλησιέστερα σε μας.
Αλλά η συγκεκριμένες κεραίες που συζητάμε, είναι κατευθυντικές και ισχύει αυτό που γράφει ο minas.

----------


## Subaru

Ok. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...!

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια απο μια γρηγορη που διαβασα σχολια σας.

Η κεραια για την 100αρα ειναι η powerbeam AC gen2 της ubiquiti. Για 24αρες βαζουν μια litebeam.

Εγω ξνωριζω θεωρητικα οτι δεν σε επηρρεαζει το Wifi. Καμια σχεση με κυψελωτα δικτυα  4g κτλ. Ομως κανενας απο μας δεν ειναι ειδικος ερευνητης ή επιστημονας ωστε να μπορει να το ξερει σιγουρα. Παντως η λογικη λεει οτι οση ακτινοβολια τρως απο το wifi της διπλα σου πολυκατοικιας, τοσο θα τρως κ απο αυτο.

το speedtest γραφει synapsecom.

Σημερα αλλαξαμε τα φυσακια του ftp καλωδιου και διορθωθηκε το προβλημα που επαιρνε 100αρι interface αντι 1000αρι. 

Εχουν κατεβει 2 τεχνικοι απο Τριπολη κ αλλαξανε καποια πραγματα στις κεραιες κ φαγαμε ηττα ολοι οι συνδρομητες. Αυτη τη στιγμη ρυθμιζουν καθε χρηστη ξεχωριστα. Εμενα πιανει γυρω στα 30 σημερα. Λογικα θα φτιαξει συντομα. Τα παιδια ειναι συννενοησιμα μεχρι τωρα.

Ετοιμαζονται να προσθεσουν κ αλλη κεραια στον Γιουχτα.

Περιμενω απο Δευτερα - τριτη λογικα θα παραλαβω το σωστο ρουτερ που θα ειναι Mikrotik με 1000αρες πορτες.

----------


## alkis13

Μιλας εμπειρικά; Καθώς θεσαλλονικη, 2 φιλοι, (εγω να εχω ζητημα 20 ημερες επαφη) δεν εχουν κανενα θεμα.


Επισης, βλεπω πως λενε τα στοιχεια της γραμμης σου HOL-ΧΟΛΑΡΓΟΣ, δηλαδη Αθηνα.

Εμεις στο Ηρακλειο της Κρητης, δεν εχουμε VDSL, και ΟΥΤΕ ΘΑ εχουμε πριν το 2022.

----------


## Constantine4

Εγώ μόλις έκανα την αίτηση για το πακέτο Upstream 35/35 και περιμένω από βδομάδα τον τεχνικό για την σύνδεση.

----------


## FGuile

Constantine4 καλη αρχη φιλε. Ευχομαι να επιλυθουν συντομα κ τα θεματα μετις ρυθμισεις των κεραιων. Αυτες οι συμμετρικες γραμμες ειναι λουκουμι για επαγγελματικους λογους αν δουλευουν σωστα. Λογικα Τεταρτη- Πεμπτη θα σε παρει ο "ψηλος" για να στο εγκαταστησει. Συνηθως θελουν 3-4 μερες, αν κ εχουν υπεφορτωθει απο δουλεια........

netblues , με μπερδεψες. τι εννοεις του γειτονα θα εχει καλυτερο σημα μεσα στο σπιτι? εχω την εντυπωση πως εχεις μπερδευτει λιγο στο πως λειτουργει.

Η κεραια ειναι κατευθυντικη. Παιζει πολυ η λεπτομερεια στην αποδοση της. Λιγες μοιρες κανουν μεγαλη διαφορα. Στη Ροδια υπαρχουν 2 κεραιες με διαφορα περι τα 100 μετρα αποσταση μεταξυ τους. Εκει στοχευει.

Ευελπιστω το πρωι που θα εχω επικοινωνια να εχω να σας πω χαρμοσυνα νεα....

----------


## netblues

> netblues , με μπερδεψες. τι εννοεις του γειτονα θα εχει καλυτερο σημα μεσα στο σπιτι? εχω την εντυπωση πως εχεις μπερδευτει λιγο στο πως λειτουργει.
> 
> Η κεραια ειναι κατευθυντικη. Παιζει πολυ η λεπτομερεια στην αποδοση της. Λιγες μοιρες κανουν μεγαλη διαφορα. Στη Ροδια υπαρχουν 2 κεραιες με διαφορα περι τα 100 μετρα αποσταση μεταξυ τους. Εκει στοχευει.
> 
> Ευελπιστω το πρωι που θα εχω επικοινωνια να εχω να σας πω χαρμοσυνα νεα....


καποιος σιγουρα μπερδευτηκε :P  O δυνητικος γειτονας σου δεν εχει κατευθυντηκη κεραια, αν ειχε δεν θα επιανες το δικτυο του μεσα στο σπιτι σου. Αντιθετα τη δικια σου εκπομπη απο τη δικια σου κεραια που βλεπει το βουνο μεσα στο σπιτι δεν την πιανεις, λογω κατευθυντικότητας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μιλας εμπειρικά; Καθώς θεσαλλονικη, 2 φιλοι, (εγω να εχω ζητημα 20 ημερες επαφη) δεν εχουν κανενα θεμα.
> 
> 
> Επισης, βλεπω πως λενε τα στοιχεια της γραμμης σου HOL-ΧΟΛΑΡΓΟΣ, δηλαδη Αθηνα.
> 
> Εμεις στο Ηρακλειο της Κρητης, δεν εχουμε VDSL, και ΟΥΤΕ ΘΑ εχουμε πριν το 2022.


Ολα μα ολα τα δικτυα που απευθυνονται σε retail, στην αρχη πανε καλα, και μετα πιτταρουν και παιζουν ετσι και ετσι.(ακομα και τα δορυφορικα).
Στο σχετικο thread εδω μεσα διαφοροι χρηστες καταθετουν τις εμπειριες τους. Πληρωνω για 15 και περνω 7 στο 70% του χρονου.
Ενα τυπικο report.
Το προβλημα ειναι διπλό. Το bandwidth κοστιζει (οποτε περνουν vdsl απο περιοχες που εχει και τις μοιραζουν ασυρματα (και με private ip και nat μεσω wisp λυσεων), και επειδη δεν υπάρχει αδειοδοτηση ο καθενας κανει οτι του κατέβει, εν γνωσει του η αθελά του.
Οταν αρχισουν ομως οι παρεμβολες, τοτε ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να βγει ακρη, με αποτελεσμα την πτωση της ταχυτητας.

Εδω μπουκωνει το vdsl σε επιπεδο dslam, το wisp θα την παλεψει? Δεν γινονται αυτα.
Γιαυτο εκμεταλλευτειτε το οσο κρατησει, και καλα download.
Η λυση στο προβλημα ειναι μια. Αν ανεβει η τιμη στα 300 ευρω το μηνα για 100mbit, τοτε αυτοματως οι λυσεις θα παιζουν για οσους μπορουν να το πληρωσουν. Τα υπολοιπα δυστυχως ειναι συγκυριακες ευκαριες.

----------


## emskan

Ξέρουμε μήπως εκτός από Ροδιά, που αλλού έχουν κεραίες (αν έχουν);

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα δε νομιζω να εχουν προς το παρων αλλη κεραια, καθως κ απο πλατεια σινανη στελνουν ροδια. Αυτο που εμαθα ειναι οτι συντομα θα εχουν και στον Γιουχτα στο βουνο.

- - - Updated - - -

netblues α οκ. τωρα καταλαβα τι εγραψες. Αλλο καταλαβα απο το προηγουμενο ποστ σου. Ναι οσον αφορα την ακτινοβολια δεν νομιζω κ γω οτι υπαρχει θεμα. Αντιθετα με το booster το οποιο ειναι φτηνο βεβαια κ τιμιο για τα λεφτα του.

----------


## Constantine4

> Constantine4 καλη αρχη φιλε. Ευχομαι να επιλυθουν συντομα κ τα θεματα μετις ρυθμισεις των κεραιων. Αυτες οι συμμετρικες γραμμες ειναι λουκουμι για επαγγελματικους λογους αν δουλευουν σωστα. Λογικα Τεταρτη- Πεμπτη θα σε παρει ο "ψηλος" για να στο εγκαταστησει. Συνηθως θελουν 3-4 μερες, αν κ εχουν υπεφορτωθει απο δουλεια........


Να σε καλά φίλε!

----------


## FGuile

Λοιπον το θεμα μου ειναι προς επιλυση κ ευελπιστω πως τα μεσανυχτα θα εχει φτιαξει. Αν οχι θα πρεπει να μιλησω λιγο ακομα στο τηλεφωνο.

Κατι χρησιμο που εμαθα ειναι οτι για το Ηρακλειο εχουν 12 σετ των 10G διαθεσιμα κ αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ανοιχτο μονο το ενα.

----------


## kmpar

Στο site τους λέει ότι παρέχουν 500/500.Είναι δυνατόν;Θα μας τρελάνουν...

----------


## jkoukos

Με την ανάλογη κεραία και ανάλογα την απόσταση και καθαρό οπτικό πεδίο, είναι δυνατόν να γίνει ζεύξη σε αυτή την ονομαστική ταχύτητα.

----------


## sdikr

> Με την ανάλογη κεραία και ανάλογα την απόσταση και καθαρό οπτικό πεδίο, είναι δυνατόν να γίνει ζεύξη σε αυτή την ονομαστική ταχύτητα.


Και τα 3000 ευρώ τον μήνα  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Ψίχουλα! Και παίρνεις ρέστα 1€.  :Razz:

----------


## dimyok

Δε παιρνεις ρεστα γιατι ειναι +εξοπλισμός + πουρμπουαρ για την εγκατασταση  .  :Razz:  Μπορεις να παραλληλισεις και τη συνδεση που εχεις και να προσθεσεις τις ταχυτητες ; Και τωρα που θα αρχισουν καταιγιδες επηρεαζεται το σημα ;

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορείς, αρκεί να έχεις κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό (Load Balancing Router) και ανάλογα την εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιείς και πως αυτή διακινεί τα δεδομένα.

----------


## kmpar

> Δε παιρνεις ρεστα γιατι ειναι +εξοπλισμός + πουρμπουαρ για την εγκατασταση  .  Μπορεις να παραλληλισεις και τη συνδεση που εχεις και να προσθεσεις τις ταχυτητες ; Και τωρα που θα αρχισουν καταιγιδες επηρεαζεται το σημα ;


Δε νομίζω ότι παίζει ρόλο τόσο ο καιρός που να κόβεται το σήμα.Εδω η ίδια η Cosmote έχει δώσει γρήγορο internet μέσω ασύρματης ζεύξης στο Καστελόριζο.

----------


## minas

> Δε νομίζω ότι παίζει ρόλο τόσο ο καιρός που να κόβεται το σήμα.Εδω η ίδια η Cosmote έχει δώσει γρήγορο internet μέσω ασύρματης ζεύξης στο Καστελόριζο.


Επηρεάζεται από διάφορες παραμέτρους όπως ο καιρός, αλλά εφόσον είναι σωστά στημένο, θα συνεχίζει να είναι εντός προδιαγραφών...

Για εξειδικευμένες εφαρμογές όπως τη ζεύξη του Καστελόριζου, παίρνουν άδεια και για ελεγχόμενες μπάντες, οπότε δεν περιορίζονται μόνο στις ελεύθερες (ούτως ως προς συχνότητα, ούτε ως προς ισχύ εκπομπής) ... Δεν έχω ψάξει πρόσφατα τις προδιαγραφές του Καστελλόριζου, αλλά 99.9% κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι.

----------


## FGuile

Καλησπερα παιδια.

Κατα το ημιση επιλυθηκε το προβλημα μου περιμενω τα μεσανυχτα για να επιλυθει κ το υπολοιπο οπως ενημερωθηκα. Αντε να δουμε μια ασπρη μερα...

Μαθαινω οτι ειμαστε ζωηρουληδες οι ηρακλειωτες ως προς την καταναλωση bandwidth. Οσο τραβαμε 30 συνδρομητες στο Ηρακλειο, σχεδον τοσο τραβανε περιπου 300 στην Τριπολη....

Συνηθως σε τετοιες ζευξεις, η θεωρια λεει οτι οταν εχει κακοκαιρια, η "ηλεκτρισμενη ατμοσφαιρα" διευκολυνει την επικοινωνια. Τωρα στην πραξη, τα πραγματα ενδεχεται να διαφερουν. Αυτο μονο σε πραγματικες συνθηκες θα δουμε πως παει. Οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι απλα υποθεση.

Μιλησα με τον συνδρομητη απο πλατεια Σινανη και μου ειπε πως αναβαθμισε σε 35αρα. Πιανει 35 donw , 7up με 19 ping. Νομιζω πως εκει ειναι το μεγιστο που μπορει να πιασει η ζευξη.

Η δικη μου περιπτωση, μου ειπαν οτι εχει την πιο καθαρη ζευξη μεχρι στιγμης στο Ηρακλειο. Βλεπει απευθειας Ροδια χωρις εμποδια. Με την κεραια που εχω, φαινεται πως μπορω εως 400Mbps να πιασω. 

Ωστοσο, ειμαι κ γκαντεμης. Ολα στραβα μου τυχαν και δεν εχω προλαβει να χαρω τα αποτελεσματα της πρωτης μερας.

1η πατατα. Αντι για ρουτερ Mikrotik 100αρι ,ελαβα ενα Mikrotik AP 100αρι.
2η πατατα. Καποιο κλιπσακι δεν επιασε καλα στο ftp καλωδιο με αποτελεσμα να εχω 100αρι interface στην κεραια αντι για 1000αρι. (αυτο λυθηκε αμεσα).
3η πατατα. Την επομενη μερα της συνδεσης μου κ ενω πηγαινε καλα, εγιναν οι αλλαγες στις κεραιες, και ηπια κανονικη πορτοκαλαδα.

Οι αλλαγες απο οτι καταλαβα γιναν, ωστε να μπορεσουν να επεκτεινουν το δικτυο πρωτον και δευτερον για να συμμορφώνονται πληρως με το GDPR. Καποια θεματα ασφαλειας, ωστε να υπαρχει διαφανεια κ κατοχυρωση απο μερους τους σε extreme καταστασεις.

Εν κατακλειδι, ημουν σιγουρος οτι δεν θα ειναι plug n play , καθως πιλοτικες πρωτες γραμμες δοθηκαν φετος κοντα στο Πασχα. Τωρα η περιοδος ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ μετα την πιλοτικη ειναι κ η πιο δυσκολη.

Περιμενω αποψε να ρυθμιστει κ η ακρη μου απο εξωτερικο (συγκεκριμενα εξ Αμερικης) και αν δε σας κανει κοπο καντε ενα σταυρο κ σεις για χαρη μου , μπας κ αυριο παιζει στα σωστα του!

Παρολα τα θεματακια , ακομα ειμαι σε θετικη διαθεση κ εχω μια συγκρατημενη αισιοδοξια πως μολις περασει αυτη η περιοδος των ρυθμισεων, ολα θα παιζουν καλα.

----------


## jkoukos

Όλα τα Mikrotik έχουν το ίδιο λειτουργικό και όλα παίζουν ως router και ΑΡ. Οι διαφορές τους είναι στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και την επεξεργαστική ισχύ.

----------


## FGuile

Παρολο που δεν εχει τυχει να ξαναρυθμισω Mikrotik, το γνωριζω αυτο. Ολα τρεχουν ενα λινουξοειδες λειτουργικο κ τα κανεις οτι θελεις.

Αν ηταν 1000αρι μπορει κ να το κραταγα κ να το ρυθμιζα.

Παντως τωρα θελοντας κ μη θα ασχοληθω κ με Mikrotik.

----------


## jkoukos

Τότε προς τι η αναφορά ότι σου έδωσαν ΑΡ και όχι router;

----------


## FGuile

Δεν καταλαβα την ερωτηση σου.

Απλα γραφω την εμπειρια μου , μεχρι στιγμης με την Sky.

Απλα ουτως ή αλλως προβλεπεται στην 100αρα, 1000αρι interface και σε κεραια κ σε ρουτερ. 

Ειναι δικαιο να πληρωσω αλλο πραγμα κ να παρω αλλο αντι αυτου?

----------


## jkoukos

Έγραψες ότι αντί Router σου έδωσαν ΑΡ. Πράγμα που δεν ευσταθεί, αφού όπως λες ότι γνωρίζεις και όντως ισχύει, τα Mikrotik είναι και router και AP.

----------


## FGuile

Τοτε αφου δεν ευσταθει, γιατι στο site της Mikrotik αναφερει ως Access point με 100αρες πορτες αυτο που ελαβα, ενω αυτο που μου ειπαν οτι θα παρω αναφερεται ως router με 1000αρες πορτες?

Οριστε κ τα link:

αυτο ελαβα
https://mikrotik.com/product/RB952Ui...specifications

αυτο επρεπε να λαβω
https://mikrotik.com/product/RB750Gr3

Εχω καταλαβει λαθος?

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιο σημείο αναφέρεται ότι είναι μόνο ΑΡ και όχι Router;
Η διαφορά είναι ότι η εταιρεία έχει αυτές τις κατηγορίες για να ξεχωρίσει τα Router ανάλογα αν έχουν ή όχι ταυτόχρονα και WiFi.

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά στα παραπάνω και όχι αν σου έδωσαν κάτι άλλο από αυτό που περίμενες ή συμφωνήσατε.

----------


## FGuile

Ειλικρινα φιλε μου, δεν καταλαβαινω τι σε εχει πειραξει. Ουτε καταλαβαινω τι προσπαθεις να πετυχεις. 

Προσπαθεις να με βγαλεις ασχετο? Ειπα παραπανω οτι δεν εχω ξαναρυθμισει ποτε Mikrotik , αλλα τωρα επι τη ευκαιρια θα το κανω κ αυτο.

Εγω στη περιγραφη της καθε συσκευης βλεπω οτι η μια αναφερεται σαν AP και η αλλη σαν router. Η μια εχει wifi ac και 100αρες πορτες και η αλλη δεν εχει wifi αλλα εχει 1000αρες πορτες.

Αν υποθεσουμε οτι δεν διαβαζω κατι σωστα ή δεν εχω γνωση απο Mikrotik, αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι το ενα ειναι 100 ethernet και το αλλο 1000ethernet? Που ειναι κ το κυριως ζητουμενο?

Οποτε γιατι να επιμεινω στο AP που μου εστειλαν κ να το ρυθμισω σαν router?

----------


## minas

> Ειλικρινα φιλε μου, δεν καταλαβαινω τι σε εχει πειραξει. Ουτε καταλαβαινω τι προσπαθεις να πετυχεις. 
> 
> Προσπαθεις να με βγαλεις ασχετο? Ειπα παραπανω οτι δεν εχω ξαναρυθμισει ποτε Mikrotik , αλλα τωρα επι τη ευκαιρια θα το κανω κ αυτο.
> 
> Εγω στη περιγραφη της καθε συσκευης βλεπω οτι η μια αναφερεται σαν AP και η αλλη σαν router. Η μια εχει wifi ac και 100αρες πορτες και η αλλη δεν εχει wifi αλλα εχει 1000αρες πορτες.
> 
> Αν υποθεσουμε οτι δεν διαβαζω κατι σωστα ή δεν εχω γνωση απο Mikrotik, αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι το ενα ειναι 100 ethernet και το αλλο 1000ethernet? Που ειναι κ το κυριως ζητουμενο?
> 
> Οποτε γιατι να επιμεινω στο AP που μου εστειλαν κ να το ρυθμισω σαν router?


Και τα δύο είναι και router και AP. Το όνομα δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.
Μάλιστα έχουν το ίδιο επίπεδο άδειας (Level 4) που καθορίζει τις δυνατότητες του λογισμικού.
Όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι η διαφορά ταχύτητας των Ethernet είναι σημαντική.
Από την άλλη πλευρά, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το Mikrotik μόνο για επικοινωνία με το Internet, και να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο δικό σου Gbit switch για το τοπικό δίκτυο, οπότε τα 100 Mbps είναι αρκετά.

----------


## jkoukos

Και τα 2 είναι router (βασικά όλα τα μοντέλα).  Η εταιρεία αναφέρει (και τις έχει σε αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα) ως router τις συσκευές που δεν έχουν ασύρματες δυνατότητες, ενώ αυτές που έχουν είτε ως ΑΡ είτε ως wireless, ανάλογα την επεξεργαστική ισχύ.

Ότι ρυθμίσεις και λειτουργίες θα επιλέξεις και ορίσεις στην μία, ακριβώς τις ίδιες χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση μπορείς να κάνεις και στην άλλη (εκτός του WiFi).

Η εταιρεία σου έδωσε έναν ασύρματο Router που δεν τον θέλεις διότι δεν έχει Gigabit θύρες, σε σχέση με την άλλη συσκευή που ωστόσο δεν έχει WiFi.

----------


## FGuile

minas ωραια. Συμφωνοι. 

Αλλα πως ειναι αυτο το ρουτερ που ανεβασα και AP χωρις να εχει ασυρματες δυνατοτητες?

Εχουν ιδιο λογισμικο, εχουν level 4. Εχουν αλλες πορτες.

Συνδεοντας την κεραια που λαμβανει 100Mbps (με δυνατοτητα interface 1000αρι) σε 100αρι interface του router και απο κει σε 1000αρι switch, παλι δεν θα εχω απωλειες απο την ταχυτητα που παιρνω απο τον παροχο? Αφου πρακτικα το 100αρι interface δεν θα περασει 100Mbps καρφωτα. Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος.

- - - Updated - - -

jkoukos αυτη η απαντηση σου ηταν κατατοπιστικη.

Προτιμω να μου δωσει ενα ρουτερ που θα μεταφερει αυτουσια την ταχυτητα του παροχου χωρις απωλειες. Οπως και υποτιθεται οτι θα γινοταν δλδ.

Για μενα δεν ειναι τπτ σπουδαιο να συνδεσω ενα δικο μου ac AP αμα δεν εχει το ρουτερ ασυρματο.

Τωρα κατσε να δουμε τι θα μου στειλουν στο τελος.

- - - Updated - - -

Οση ωρα προσπαθουμε να βγαλουμε ακρη με τα Mikrotik, με εχουν παρει τηλ απο τη Sky και επιλυθηκε κ το κομματι του ping. Μετα την αλλαγη στις κεραιες το ping μου ηταν 50-60. Τωρα πλεον ειναι στα γλυκα 17! Το μεγαλυτερο που ειδα ηταν 24. Απο οτι καταλαβατε το κομματι της ρυθμισης γινεται τμηματικα κ προσεχτικα, καθως η διαχειρηση γινεται απο Τριπολη. Αν γινει καποια πατατα, θα πρεπει να κατεβει καποιος απο Τριπολη εδω. Το down μου ειναι 50-60 τωρα κ το up γυρω στα 30. Η τελευταια παραμετροποιηση θα γινει μετα τα μεσανυχτα, οποτε ευχομαι το πρωι να παιζω στα 100.

----------


## dimyok

Αν σου ειναι ευκολο βαλε καμια φωτο απο τον ιστο να παρουμε μια ιδεα σε ποσο ψηλο σημειο πρεπει να ειναι για καλο link .

----------


## kmpar

[QUOTE=FGuile;6705743]Καλησπερα παιδια και απο μενα. Εχω κανει εδω και μια εβδομαδα αιτηση στην SkyTelecom στο Ηρακλειο Κρητης και περιμενω με αγωνια να δω τι θα γινει. Ζητησα νεα γραμμη μονο Ιντερνετ 100/10.

Απο οτι μου ειπαν οι ταχυτητες ειναι εγγυημενες με αποκλιση 1-2 Mbps απο τις αναγραφομενες (εκτος κ αν πας σε dedicated). Επισης μου ειπαν οτι το ping τους ειναι γυρω στο 15-17 (!!! δεν ξερω πως!!!) και οτι η ζευξη γινεται με θερμο ινα που ερχεται απο Ναυπλιο.

Fingers Crossed λοιπον, μολις εχω νεωτερα θα κανω ενα post με εντυπωσεις, καθως ξερω οτι στο Ηρακλειο ειναι μεγαλο το θεμα με τις σταθερες συνδεσεις....[/QUOTE

Τι είναι η θερμοΐνα ρε παιδιά;Πρώτη φορά ακούω αυτή τη λέξη. Επίσης έχουν κάνει ζεύξη Κρητη-Ναύπλιο;Δεν παίζονται οι τύποι.Αν συνεχίσουν έτσι και διορθώσουν λίγο τις τιμές θα είναι δυνατός ανταγωνιστής.

----------


## emeliss

Η ΔΕΗ (Wind) πλέον είχε βάλει τέτοιο καλώδιο. Bandwidth θα αγοράζουν από την Wind.

----------


## kmpar

H ΔΕΗ?????????????
Από τη Wind αγοράζει bandwidth η Skytelecom?

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα. Εγω σαν θερμο ινα, γνωριζω οτι ειναι η υπογεια ινα που ερχεται μεσω θαλασσης. Θα το ξαναρωτησω , μηπως καταλαβα εγω κατι λαθος.

Απο Ελλαδα παιρνει bandwidth απο Synapsecom, το γραφει κ στο speedtest. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με wind.

@dimyok θες φωτο απο την ταρατσα εννοεις?

----------


## dimyok

Nαι απο τη ταρατσα εκει ειναι το ζουμι στο προσανατολισμο .

----------


## kmpar

> Καλημερα. Εγω σαν θερμο ινα, γνωριζω οτι ειναι η υπογεια ινα που ερχεται μεσω θαλασσης. Θα το ξαναρωτησω , μηπως καταλαβα εγω κατι λαθος.
> 
> Απο Ελλαδα παιρνει bandwidth απο Synapsecom, το γραφει κ στο speedtest. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με wind.
> 
> @dimyok θες φωτο απο την ταρατσα εννοεις?



Από την ταράτσα πως ήρθες μέσα;Με καλώδιο ή μέσω ασύρματου router;

----------


## FGuile

Ωχ δυσκολα μου βαζεις. Δεν προλαβαινω σημερα να ανεβω. Θ ανεβασω μια που τραβηξα οταν την ρυθμιζαν κανοντας τις αναλογες θολουρες.... ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει... Εγω ειμαι "σχετικα κοντα" στη Ροδια, γιαυτο κ την βλεπω καρφι.

Ολο το συστημα ειναι μια κεραια Ubiquiti απο αυτη φευγει καλωδιο FTP με γειωση, επισης της Ubiquiti, και καταληγει μεσαστο σπιτι σου. Εκει ή συνδεεις την κεραια με εναν υπολογιστη σου μεσω του POE adapter ή πανω στο router, που ειναι κ το πιο ορθολογικο. Η κεραια σου σημαδευει μια εκ των δυο κεραιων που βρισκονται απεναντι στη Ροδια, συγκεκριμενα λιγο παραπερα απο αυτες της τηλεορασης. Μεταξυ τους οι 2 κεραιες της Sky απεχουν λιγοτερο απο 100 μετρα.

----------


## kmpar

Το router που σου δίνουν εκπέμπει και ασύρματα σαν repeater; Εμένα είναι λίγο δύσκολο από την ταράτσα να βγω στο διαμέρισμα, πρέπει να τρυπήσω τοίχο για να περάσω καλώδιο.

----------


## emeliss

@kmpar, FGuile
Άλλο το Internet feed και άλλο το πως ενώνουν τα site τους μεταξύ τους. Σίγουρα δεν έχουν υποθαλάσσια ίνα. Από κάπου λοιπόν έχουν μισθωμένο. Αν είπαν για Ναύπλιο τότε έχουν από Wind ή από κάποιον που έχει από Wind. 

Τελείως εγκυκλοπαιδικό είναι αυτό. Δεν αφορά τον τελικό χρήστη που απλά θέλει να κάνει Speedtest και να πιάνει κάτι καλό.

----------


## alkis13

Με κακοκαιρία μπορεί κάποιος να δει φαινομενα αποσυγχρονισμών, που σιγουρα θα ειναι μηδαμινά, μπροστά στο Υπεροχο και Νεο οπτικο δικτυο της Wind.



*Spoiler:*





Είναι ενδιαφέρον project, μιας και αυτη η εταιρεία μας τιμάει με τη παρουσία της καλό θα είναι να τη δοκιμάσουμε. Γιατι, προφανως ο μέσος Ηρακλειώτης είναι ^)$#(% και *Ο^$% καθώς ούτε vdsl θελει (βλέπε wind 2 χρόνια έχει ανάθεση και δεν εχει φιλοτιμηθεί να πάει στο δήμο να κάνει αίτημα για να σκάψει), όπως ούτε και HD κανάλια θέλουμε, βλέπει κανείς Star Skai Ant1 HD? Τα π@*^*&%α της Digea ειμαστε. Αυτό λίγο για το ποιόν μας. 
Και προφανώς αρχές του 2023 που θα μας καλεί η Wind για προσφορές, όλοι θα λέμε ναι, για το γιατι μπορει καποιος να διαβασει παραπανω. Μη με αποκαλεσει κανεις Αγιο Παισιο, θα γινουν ομως ολα οπως τα ειπα. 

Με λίγα λόγια, επειδή η επιτροπή της ΕΕΤΤ, τον όρο ποιότητα δεν τον κατανοουν, και εχει καταντησει υπηρεσια οπου βαζεις τον πολιτικο σου συμπορευόμενο, που σου έφερε ψήφους, ο ιδιωτης αυτος, παρά το μονωπολιακό καρτελ των τηλεπικοινωνιων, καταφερε να κανει ενα ξεκινημα, ισως λοιπον, καλό θα ήταν να μαζευόμασταν; (απιθανο για αυτο το λαο), να συναξουμε κοινο e-mail, ζητωντας την αμεση αποδεσμευση καθε παγιου με αίτιο, πως η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι διακοσμητική, και πως απετυχε να φερει VDSL στο Ηρακλειο. 
Συντοπίτες Ηρακλειώτες, ή εννοηθείτε ή πάμε μαζί να κόψουμε της οπτικές ίνες που πανε στα ΚΑΦΑΟ Vdsl, του Οτε στα Χανιά.
Έτσι έκαναν και στους ασκους, όπου πέρασε η οπτικη ίνα και πήγαινε στο παρακάτω χωριο.

----------


## dimyok

Καλα τα λες αλλα δες και τι μλκας λαος ειμαστε  στους δρομους τι γινεται... Α ναι και ποτε θα τελειωσουν ειπαν τα σκαματα στο κεντρο προς Πασχα καλα ειναι ;

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα.

Ελπιζω η φωτο να βοηθησει περιπου να καταλαβετε. Η κεραια ειναι στον δεξια ηλιακο, η στρογγυλη.

Αναγκαστικα θα περασεις με τρυπα στον τοιχο το καλωδιο εκτος κ αν εχεις καποια αλλη πατεντα να το περασεις. Κ εγω τρυπησα τοιχο αναγκαστηκα. Δεν ειναι τιποτα τρομερο, σου κανει μια τρυπα το περνας κ μετα σιλικοναρεις την τρυπα με ασπρη σιλικονη. Τα ρουτερ που δινουν παιρνουν πανω το καλωδιο ftp. Απο εκει κ περα εχουν wifi για μεσα στο σπιτι.

Χθες σεταρα ενα fritzbox κ εβαλα πανω την κεραια κ ενα sip trunk της yuboto που εχω κ ολα δουλευουν καλα μεχρι στιγμης. Το σεταρα να παιρνει απο την wan1 την κεραια σαν cable modem. Αντε να παραλαβω κ το ρουτερ μου να κανω τα πειραματακια μου κ απο εκει.

Ενα κακο (το οποιο πιθανον σε λιγο καιρο να επιλυθει,εχει να κανει με τα GDPR), ειναι οτι λογω της αδυναμιας προσβασης στην κεραια απο εμας , πρεπει να παρεις τηλ να σου ανοιξουν πορτες.

Θα ξαναρωτησω για την ζευξη με Ναυπλιο κ θα σας πω ακριβως τι κ απο που παιρνει. Σιγουρα παντως παιζει ινα απο Ναυπλιο.

----------


## trapmar

> Καλημερα.
> 
> Ελπιζω η φωτο να βοηθησει περιπου να καταλαβετε. Η κεραια ειναι στον δεξια ηλιακο, η στρογγυλη.
> 
> Αναγκαστικα θα περασεις με τρυπα στον τοιχο το καλωδιο εκτος κ αν εχεις καποια αλλη πατεντα να το περασεις. Κ εγω τρυπησα τοιχο αναγκαστηκα. Δεν ειναι τιποτα τρομερο, σου κανει μια τρυπα το περνας κ μετα σιλικοναρεις την τρυπα με ασπρη σιλικονη. Τα ρουτερ που δινουν παιρνουν πανω το καλωδιο ftp. Απο εκει κ περα εχουν wifi για μεσα στο σπιτι.
> 
> Χθες σεταρα ενα fritzbox κ εβαλα πανω την κεραια κ ενα sip trunk της yuboto που εχω κ ολα δουλευουν καλα μεχρι στιγμης. Το σεταρα να παιρνει απο την wan1 την κεραια σαν cable modem. Αντε να παραλαβω κ το ρουτερ μου να κανω τα πειραματακια μου κ απο εκει.
> 
> Ενα κακο (το οποιο πιθανον σε λιγο καιρο να επιλυθει,εχει να κανει με τα GDPR), ειναι οτι λογω της αδυναμιας προσβασης στην κεραια απο εμας , πρεπει να παρεις τηλ να σου ανοιξουν πορτες.
> ...



Γειά σου φίλε.
Αν μπορείς πες μας σε τι απόσταση βρίσκεται η κεραία σου από την Ροδιά και σε πόσα Mbps κλειδώνεις Down - Up με το συμβόλαιο που έχεις κάνει.
Εγώ σήμερα κάνω την αίτηση και εκεί που μου είπαν ότι έχουν βάλει την κεραία δεν είμαι οπτικά ούτε 2χλμ. Από χερσόνησο Ηρακλείου.

----------


## FGuile

Χιλιομετρικα ειμαι περιπου 10 χλμ αποσταση. Θεωρητικα κ απο οτι βλεπουν η υπαρχουσα ζευξη μου μπορει να παρει κ 400Mbps.

Εγω εχω βαλει 100αρα. Την πρωτη μερα επαιξε, αλλα την επαυριο που αλλαξανε κατι στις κεραιες επεσε. Θελει καμποσες ρυθμισεςι οι οποιες γινονται τμηματικα... Τωρα ειμια σαν συμμετρικη 50αρα... Πιανω 55down 40up. Ομως ειναι προς επιλυση (ελπιζω!).

----------


## geostra

Γεια σας παιδιά. Νέος εδώ. Ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ για πληροφορίες σχετικά με την πορεία του vdsl στο Ηράκλειο επεσα πανω σε αυτό το θεμα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ενθουσιάστηκα με τη συγκεκριμένη. Έκανα αίτηση στη σελίδα τους για τη δωρεαν δοκιμη που λένε.Για να δούμε τι εννοούν.

----------


## dimyok

Ελα μου ντε πως δοκιμη αφου θελει ολοκληρη εγκατασταση / κατευθυντικη κεραια με πολυ στησιμο .

----------


## minas

> Ελα μου ντε πως δοκιμη αφου θελει ολοκληρη εγκατασταση / κατευθυντικη κεραια με πολυ στησιμο .


Αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα ότι μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την εγκατάσταση για 1 εβδομάδα πριν δεσμευτείς με συμβόλαιο.

----------


## kmpar

Πλρώνεις όμως το κόστος εγκατάστασης που είναι κατ'ελάχιστον 100€.

----------


## wlp

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Καινούριος κι εγώ αν και παρακολουθώ το θέμα καιρό και ταλαιπωριέμαι όπως όλοι στο Ηράκλειο. 

Εγώ γράφτηκα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και περιμένω εγκατάσταση. Τη μέρα που πήρα, η κυρία στις πωλήσεις μου είπε ότι 100/10 που ζήτησα δεν δίνουν πια, τους είχαν λέει στείλει μέμο. Αφού προσπάθησα να καταλάβω γιατί, στο τέλος με πήρε τεχνικός τους τηλέφωνο και κατάλαβα ότι έχουν πέσει τώρα πολλοί και δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν την ταχύτητα, γι' αυτό δίνουν μέχρι 50. Μου είπε όμως ότι πιστεύει ότι θα πιάσω κοντά στα 80. Τους είπα οκ, κατανοητό και θα βάλω την κεραία για 100 και βλέπουμε, έτσι κι αλλιώς η διαφορά στην τιμή εξοπλισμού είναι μικρή. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα γενικά είναι ελαστικοί στο να αλλάξεις το πακέτο σου και δεν παίζει τέλος διακοπής.

Ζήτησα τη δωρεάν δοκιμή, κατάλαβα ότι αν υποχωρήσω, παίρνουν πίσω τον εξοπλισμό και μου γυρνάνε τα χρήματα.

Περιμένω το τηλέφωνο του τεχνικού για την εγκατάσταση, μάλλον ήδη υπάρχει ουρά.

----------


## trapmar

> Χιλιομετρικα ειμαι περιπου 10 χλμ αποσταση. Θεωρητικα κ απο οτι βλεπουν η υπαρχουσα ζευξη μου μπορει να παρει κ 400Mbps.
> 
> Εγω εχω βαλει 100αρα. Την πρωτη μερα επαιξε, αλλα την επαυριο που αλλαξανε κατι στις κεραιες επεσε. Θελει καμποσες ρυθμισεςι οι οποιες γινονται τμηματικα... Τωρα ειμια σαν συμμετρικη 50αρα... Πιανω 55down 40up. Ομως ειναι προς επιλυση (ελπιζω!).



Οκ. Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Πιστεύω να μην έχω θέματα με τόσο κοντινή απόσταση. Πάντως μπράβο στην εταιρεία που ασχολήθηκε με τον τόπο μας γιατί αν περιμένουμε με τους μεγάλους παρόχους χαθήκαμε.

----------


## FGuile

Α μαλιστα! Ενδιαφερον που σου ειπαν οτι δεν δινουν τωρα 100αρα. Αρα το ζορι που τρωει εμενα ειναι δικαιολογημενο. Βεβαια ο ιδιοκτητης που εχω μιλησει μαζι του, δειχνει να μην το παραταει και γενικα απο οσο μιλησαμε ειναι υπερ του ποιοτητα > ποσοτητα.

Σου ειπαν οτι δεν δινουν γενικα 100αρα στο Ηρακλειο αυτη τη στιγμη ή στο συγκεκριμενο μερος που βρισκεσαι?

Δεν ειναι μονο οτι επεσε πολυ δουλεια μαζεμενη κ βρισκονται στην μετα πιλοτικη φαση. Ειναι οτι την Πεμπτη καναν καποιες σημαντικες αλλαγες στις κεραιες και το πηρε κ το σηκωσε. Εκεινη τη μερα το μεσημερι απο 100 επιανα 8..... αυτο ηταν βεβαια κατι παροδικο. Αλλα τωρα πιανω 50-60down και 30-40 up. Ping 15-19.

Τον εξοπλισμο τον πρωτοπληρωνεις. Ερχονται στο εγκαθιστουν κ θεωρητικα εχεις μαι εβδομαδα να το δοκιμασεις. Ειναι ελαστικοι σε λογικα παντα πλαισια. Δλδ αν εχεις προβλημα τη δευτερη εβδομαδα, δεν πιστευω οτι θα εχει θεμα. Τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνουν. Αν παει κατι στραβα κ το ακυρωσεις , επιστρεφεις τον εξοπλισμο κ σου επιστρεφουν τα χρηματα.

----------


## jkoukos

Απόλυτα κατανοητό και αναμενόμενο αυτό με την ταχύτητα σε σχέση με τους συνδεδεμένους χρήστες.
Οι περισσότεροι συνδέονται στην ίδια κεραία, αντίστοιχα θα μοιράζονται τον χρόνο επικοινωνίας με αυτή.
Ταυτόχρονα θα μοιράζονται και το διαθέσιμο bandwidth που έχει αυτή και είναι δεδομένο.

----------


## FGuile

Τωρα μολις ειδα οτι μου ειχε στειλει email στις 2.00 το μεσημερι. Για μερικες μερες θα με αφησει κ μενα στην ταχυτητα που ειμαι τωρα.

Δεν με χαλαει να πω την αληθεια. Οποτε, φανταζομαι οτι ειναι οι δυσκολιες που λεγαμε παραπανω.

----------


## erik37

Η εταιρία πήγε να καλύψει λογικά τα κενά των υπόλοιπων παρόχων κυρίως σε ξενοδοχειακές μονάδες του Ηρακλείου που δεν μπορούν να έχουν γρήγορες συνδέσεις και να εξυπηρετήσουν τους πελάτες τους.
Τους μήνες αιχμής (καλοκαίρι) θα τους "έριχναν" σε υπερυψηλή σύνδεση ενώ τους υπόλοιπους σε μεσαία προς χαμηλή.
Προφανώς δεν περίμεναν όλο αυτό τον χαμό που έχει ήδη δημιουργηθεί κυρίως από ιδιώτες που ζητούν τέτοιες απαιτητικές συνδέσεις!
Πάντως μέσα από το forum κρίνω ότι έχουν δείξει σοβαρό προφίλ μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## dimyok

Δηλαδη το καλοκαιρι θα γινει της ποπης ασε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ουτε για 50 το εχω ξαναδει το εργο ...

----------


## FGuile

Αυτη τη στιγμη εχει ψιλοβουλιαξει το Ηρακλειο.... Αναμενομενο.

Αφου ακομα εχει να πεσει πολυ ρυθμιση και μαθαινω οτι η ζητηση ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο οτι περιμεναν στο Ηρακλειο. Ορεξη βλεπω υπαρχει κ δεν φαινονται για ξεπετες. Τωρα μονο ο χρονος θα δειξει. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να υπαρχει υπομονη κ feedback απο ολους , γιατι ισως ειναι η μοναδικη ευκαιρια να προχωρησουμε σε υψηλες ταχυτητες στο Ηρακλειο. 

Απο οτι διαβαζω η Wind παει για πωληση..... Ουτε σε 10 χρονια καμπινες απο δαυτους δεν θα δουμε....

----------


## Constantine4

@FGuile Καλημέρα! Πόσες μέρες έκαναν να σε συνδέσουν; Σήμερα είναι η 5η μέρα που περιμένω για να γίνει η σύνδεση.

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα. 18 Νοεμβρη εγινε η αιτηση 27 με συνδεσαν.

----------


## Constantine4

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## emskan

Προφανώς και φαίνεται πως η εταιρεία δεν είναι καλά προετοιμασμένη για την αυξημένη ζήτηση που επίσης απ' ότι φαίνεται υπάρχει στο Ηράκλειο.
Αλλά πόση είναι αυτή η αυξημένη ζήτηση; 5, 10, 100, 1000 συνδέσεις; Σε μια εβδομάδα; Και χωρίς καμία προβολή-διαφήμιση;

Τέτοιου είδους υλοποιήσεις, βάσει λογικής και από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω, δεν γίνεται να μην έχουν προβλήματα και από την στιγμή που το διαθέσιμο bandwidth μοιράζεται στις συνδέσεις. Με τον χρόνο και όσο οι συνδέσεις αυξάνονται, θα αυξάνονται και τα όποια προβλήματα...

Τώρα να γεμίσει η εταιρεία κεραίες τα βουνά και να μισθώσει γραμμές ώστε να αυξήσει το bandwidth για να μπορεί να καλύψει μεγάλο αριθμό συνδρομητών, να προσλάβει έξτρα προσωπικό για να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει, κλπ, μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο, μιας και αυτού του είδους οι υπηρεσίες έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης, με την έλευση του vdsl, άσχετα αν αυτό θα γίνει σε 1,2 ή 3 χρόνια. Εκεί που δεν θα πάει vdsl ναι το δέχομαι ότι αυτές οι υπηρεσίες μπορούν να σταθούν, αλλά πόσοι να είναι αυτοί οι συνδρομητές σε βάθος 3-4 χρόνων;

Η μόνη υπηρεσία που βλέπω να αξίζει μακροπρόθεσμα είναι η 24άρα γραμμή, χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Έχει μια λογική τιμή (αν βγάλουμε εκτός το κόστος του εξοπλισμού) και απευθύνεται σε εκείνους που έχουν χάλια adsl (στην πλειοψηφία δηλαδή). Ίσως και αυτός να ήταν ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός τους.
Πετάς έξω τον όποιο πάροχο έχεις και του λες τα ξαναλέμε όταν και αν φέρεις vdsl.

Ειπώθηκε από τον φίλο FGuile "Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να υπαρχει υπομονη κ feedback απο ολους, γιατι ισως ειναι η μοναδικη ευκαιρια να προχωρησουμε σε υψηλες ταχυτητες στο Ηρακλειο." το οποίο και κατανοώ αλλά...
Πέραν του αρχικού ενθουσιασμού (είμαι με 4άρα adsl και ξαφνικά βγαίνω με 100άρα!), υπομονή θα έκανα αν δεν πλήρωνα 50€/μήνα + 150€ εφάπαξ για εξοπλισμό. Πληρώνοντας όλα αυτά μπορείς και κάνεις υπομονή; Να απαιτείς θα έπρεπε φίλε μου! (Καλοπροαίρετα το αναφέρω και γενικά χωρίς καμία διάθεση κριτικής προς την επιλογή σου).

Όπως και να χει, εδώ είμαστε να παρακολουθούμε την πορεία της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας και ειλικρινά μακάρι να τα πάει καλά (και να ξαναδεί λίγο το θέμα των τιμών ειδικά το εφάπαξ του εξοπλισμού).

----------


## geostra

Να πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου. Τρωνε τρελο ακυρο απο εμενα. Ας το παρουμε όμως απο την αρχη. Μπαινω στη σελίδα τους, βλεπω δοκιμη για 1 βδομαδα. Συμπληρωνω τη φορμα και με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο. Στο τηλεφωνο μου λενε αααα δεν ειναι μια βδομαδα η δοκιμη αλλα 3 μερες. Λεω στη σελιδα σας λετε μια βδομαδα. Αποκλειεται μου λεει. Λεω το εχω μπροστα μου, οχι οχι ειναι λαθος, λεω ειναι καθαρη παραπλανηση αυτη να το διορθωσετε. Μπαίνω λοιπόν στη σελίδα τους στο fb. Σχολιάζω κατω απο τη φωτογραφία που λένε για τη δοκιμαστική περιοδο. Τους λέω γιατι ενω λετε μια βδομαδα στην ιστοσελίδα, τελικά ειναι 3 μέρες; Μετά απο λίγη ώρα σβήνουν το σχόλιό μου και διορθώνουν τη σελίδα τους, που πλέον δεν αναφέρει τη διάρκεια της δοκιμαστικής περιόδου. Ξανασχολιάζω στην ίδια φωτογραφία. Αποτέλεσμα; Με μπλόκαραν από τη σελίδα τους. χαχαχα οι τύποι αντί να πουν ενα απλό συγνώμη έκαναν αυτό. 

Αν κρίνω λοιπόν το πως αντιμετώπισαν ένα δικό τους λαθος, καταλαβαίνω πως θα αντιμετωπίζουν μελλοντικά προβλήματα. Σημ, σε ενα γνωστό μου που βρήκα εδώ στο Ηράκλειο, μια χαρά του ειπαν οτι δίνουν 100αρα. Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.

----------


## Telumetar

> Να πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου. Τρωνε τρελο ακυρο απο εμενα. Ας το παρουμε όμως απο την αρχη. Μπαινω στη σελίδα τους, βλεπω δοκιμη για 1 βδομαδα. Συμπληρωνω τη φορμα και με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο. Στο τηλεφωνο μου λενε αααα δεν ειναι μια βδομαδα η δοκιμη αλλα 3 μερες. Λεω στη σελιδα σας λετε μια βδομαδα. Αποκλειεται μου λεει. Λεω το εχω μπροστα μου, οχι οχι ειναι λαθος, λεω ειναι καθαρη παραπλανηση αυτη να το διορθωσετε. Μπαίνω λοιπόν στη σελίδα τους στο fb. Σχολιάζω κατω απο τη φωτογραφία που λένε για τη δοκιμαστική περιοδο. Τους λέω γιατι ενω λετε μια βδομαδα στην ιστοσελίδα, τελικά ειναι 3 μέρες; Μετά απο λίγη ώρα σβήνουν το σχόλιό μου και διορθώνουν τη σελίδα τους, που πλέον δεν αναφέρει τη διάρκεια της δοκιμαστικής περιόδου. Ξανασχολιάζω στην ίδια φωτογραφία. Αποτέλεσμα; Με μπλόκαραν από τη σελίδα τους. χαχαχα οι τύποι αντί να πουν ενα απλό συγνώμη έκαναν αυτό. 
> 
> Αν κρίνω λοιπόν το πως αντιμετώπισαν ένα δικό τους λαθος, καταλαβαίνω πως θα αντιμετωπίζουν μελλοντικά προβλήματα. Σημ, σε ενα γνωστό μου που βρήκα εδώ στο Ηράκλειο, μια χαρά του ειπαν οτι δίνουν 100αρα. Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.


Αυτό το περιστατικό κάνει την εν λόγω εταιρία πολύ επιρρεπή σεασχημα σκηνικά και προμηνύει το μέλλον της αρνητικό. Μακάρι όμως να μαι λαθος

----------


## wlp

1. Ναι κι εγώ κατάλαβα μια ανωριμότητα στην οργάνωση και λειτουργία. Επίσης δεν είναι δυνατόν οι πωλητές να μην έχουν ιδέα για 5 βασικά τεχνικά θέματα της σύνδεσης, ειδικά απ' τη στιγμή που το προϊόν δεν απευθύνεται σε κόσμο που δεν γνωρίζει τα βασικά. Και φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι πάνω από 3-4 οι πωλητές.
2. Από την άλλη είδα μια διάθεση εξυπηρέτησης και συνεννόησης. Πχ. την πρώτη μέρα πήρα απόγευμα και μου έβγαλε το λογιστήριο, αλλά έκατσε η κυρία εκεί και μου είπε ότι γνώριζε και έδειξε καλή διάθεση. Το ίδιο και τα επόμενα τηλέφωνα. Εδώ βάζω πρόσφατη εμπειρία με κοσμοτέ που έπρηξα τα συκώτια μου στα τηλέφωνα, έμεινα ένα μήνα (και θα ήταν παραπάνω) χωρίς σύνδεση λόγω μετακόμισης, μου λέγαν διάφορα απλά ψέμματα, μου ανανεώσαν συμβόλαιο ενώ ρητά ζητούσα να μην γίνει και χίλια δυο άλλα.

Γενικά φαίνεται ότι είναι λίγο "βλέποντας και κάνοντας" αλλά με καλή πρόθεση. Δεν ξέρω τι θα βγει αλλά στη χειρότερη να χάσει κάποιος τα λεφτά του εξοπλισμού, φαίνεται ότι αν δεν δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά είναι εύκολο να φύγει κανείς. Απλά και μόνο για να μην ξαναμπλέξω με κοσμοτέ κτλ. εγώ θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## FGuile

@emskan τα λες πολυ σωστα.

Εγω την πρωτη φορα που μιλησα με Sky, με καλεσαν και συγκεκριμενα με καλεσε ο Γιαννης που ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης. Η τριτη μου ερωτηση ηταν επι λεξη.
"Συνδεομαι με 100αρα κ παιζω στα 97. Ολα τελεια. Εχεις 50 συνδρομητες. Αν γινουν 500 εγω θα παω στα 50 ή 30?" Η απαντηση ηταν πως οχι. Του λεω μακαρι αλλα το βλεπω κομματι δυσκολο.

Επειδη εχω καποιες γνωσεις στις επιγειες συνδεσεις, οχι ομως στις ασυρματες, (εχω συμμετασχει σε εγκατασταση κ στησιμο ολοκληρου DSLAM απο τον ΟΤΕ το 2006 , ημουν το ενα απο τα τρια ατομα που το στησανε), δεν πιστευω ευκολα οτι μου λενε.

Ωστοσο δεχτηκα να κανω το "πειραματοζωο επι πληρωμη", γιατι φως στο Ηρακλειο με vdsl δεν υπαρχει. Για τον εξοπλισμο δεν με πειραζει που τον πληρωνεις, αλλα σιγουρα το τι πακετο πληρωνεις ειναι ενα θεμα. Συγκεκριμενα μου ειπε οτι θα με αφησει στην 50αρα για μερικες μερες ο ιδιοκτητης. Ε, φανταζομαι πως αμα ειναι μονιμο ή χειροτερο ακομα θα αλλαξουμε κ το πακετο αναλογα.

Παντως κ γω το πιστεω πως η πιο VFM ειναι η 24αρα. Οι συμμετρικες παντως ειναι πολυ γοητευτικες.

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αφου εχουν διαθεσιμα 12 σετ των 10G οπως μου ειπαν για Ηρακλειο, οτι θα επενδυσουν σε κεραιες κτλ, οποτε ισως φτιαξουν με το χρονο τα πραγματα. Ηδη ετοιμαζεται να μπει μια κεραια στον Γιουχτα, εκτιμηση μου ειναι οτι χρειαζονται αλλες 3 τουλαχιστον....

Παντως αν το δεις γενικα το πραγμα, ενας χρηστης αυτη τη στιγμη που εχεις 24αρα κ πιανει 10 πχ με adsl, βγαινει πιο κερδισμενος με την sky ακομα κ στις κακες τις μερες.... Βεβαια πρεπει να δοκιμασουμε διαφορες εφαρμογες για να εχουμε ολοκληρωμενη αποψη. Πχ δεν εχω προλαβει να δοκιμασω κανενα game online απο περιεργεια για να δω τι γινεται με το ping.... δεν παιζω ιδιαιτερα, αλλα για να ξερουμε τι γινεται θα το δοκιμασω να δουμε τι γινεται...

- - - Updated - - -

Ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που λετε. Ειπαμε το feedback μονο καλο μπορει να κανει.

Το κακο με την Sky ειναι μονο ενα αυτη τη στιγμη. Οτι ενας ανθρωπος κανει το 80% των εργασιων που απαιτουνται. Πρεπει να βρει αλλους 4 ιδιας γνωσης με αυτον.

Αυτο με τη διαφημιση ηταν οντως φαουλ. Δεν ξερω ποιος εκανε την εξυπναδα. Εγω παντως βλεπω, διαθεση για να φτιαξουν τα "προβληματα" τους μεχρι στιγμης.

Παντως πριν ενα μηνα μεταφερα την πρωην cyta σε οτε με booster και η εμπειρια, ηταν αποκαρδιωτικη. Για πρωτος παροχος εχει υπερβολικα πολυ ασχετους, στην εξυπηρετηση σε ολα τα τμηματα. Κ ρε παιδι μου , κανει μπαμ οταν μιλας μαζι τους οτι δεν εχουν κ λιγο μερακι να ασχοληθουν ενα λιγο παραπανω απο μονοι τους να ενημερωθουν για τη δουλεια τους. Υμαρτον δλδ! Μιλησα απειρες ωρες μαζι τους για πολλα θεματα κ τελικα με την καθοδηγηση μου επιλυσαμε ΟΛΑ τα θεματα. Μονοι τους δεν καταφεραν απολυτως τπτ! Εκτος απο το τμημα ιστοσελιδων, οπου ηταν πιο διαβασμενοι....

----------


## dimyok

Oι 2 που σου στελνουν για την εγκατασταση είναι εξ. συνεργατες ; Στο προγραμμα του οτε μου ειχαν στειλει 2 "ηλεκτρολογους" - τελικα ηταν securitαδες απο τα χανια . Ε τετοια χαμενη συμπεριφορα δεν ειχα ξαναδει πηραν το 45ρι και εφυγαν και να μη τους ξαναδω. Πραγματικα ο οτες με υφακι κρατικης KGB δημιουργει την αναγκη για μικρες εταιριες που νιωθουν ...

----------


## FGuile

Ναι εξ. συνεργατες ειναι. Την κεραια μια χαρα ξερουν να την τοποθετουν. Την διαχειρηση ολη την κανουν απο Τριπολη κ ελαχιστα ισως απο Ηρακλειο αν υπαρχει τεχνικος εδω κατω (πηγαινοερχονται απο οτι καταλαβα).

----------


## wlp

> Oι 2 που σου στελνουν για την εγκατασταση είναι εξ. συνεργατες ; Στο προγραμμα του οτε μου ειχαν στειλει 2 "ηλεκτρολογους" - τελικα ηταν securitαδες απο τα χανια . Ε τετοια χαμενη συμπεριφορα δεν ειχα ξαναδει πηραν το 45ρι και εφυγαν και να μη τους ξαναδω. Πραγματικα ο οτες με υφακι κρατικης KGB δημιουργει την αναγκη για μικρες εταιριες που νιωθουν ...


Στην κουβέντα που είχα με τον τεχνικό της cosmote πριν ένα μήνα για τη σύνδεση (ραντεβού μου δόθηκε 2 μήνες μετά από την αίτηση, με πολύ ζόρι και τηλέφωνα κατάφερα να έρθει στον 1 μήνα), κατάλαβα ότι πια για όλες τις γνωστές εταιρίες έρχονται οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι (της cosmote δηλαδή), με το πέρασμα σε voip, φοιτητές κτλ. έχουν πάει όλα τα ραντεβού πίσω μήνες. Παρόμοια χρονικά πλαίσια άκουσα πρόσφατα και για Πειραιά οπότε το φαινόμενο δεν είναι τοπικό.

Αυτό δεν είναι συμπεριφορά κρατικής εταιρίας, φουλ ιδιωτικής μου φαίνεται εμένα που πάει να βγάλει από τη μύγα ξύγκι. Κι από ότι φαίνεται και από το "μοίρασμα" του vdsl και τώρα πια και των συνεργείων, συνεννοούνται ώστε να το κάνουνε και παρέα όλες μαζί. Προσωπικά νόμιζα ότι τουλάχιστον η cosmote θα είχε αξιοπρεπές support αλλά αποδείχτηκα πολύ λάθος.

Ας δούμε και τη sky, κλείνω σιγά σιγά βδομάδα από τότε που υπόγραψα, αν περάσει κι άλλη βδομάδα χωρίς επικοινωνία θα αρχίσω να τους βλέπω με άλλο μάτι.

----------


## dimyok

To κρατικης το λεω με την έννοια να εχει και καλωδιακη βλαβη εκει να δεις γλεντια . Αμα ψαξεις το τοπικο τυπο θα δεις ολοκληρες περιοχες κομμενες για μηνες . 2 μηνες να φτιαξουν το σκάμμα και 2 χρονια !!! να στειλουν ενα εργολαβο να καλυψει τη τρυπα στο δρομο . Και μιλαμε για οτε - αμα μπλεξεις με τον πολλα βαρυ δημο παζει να μεινει ετσι για χρονια - μεχρι να γινει θεμα στα ΜΜΕ .

----------


## nikolas7777

Καλημέρα σε όλους, εκδήλωσα κι εγώ αρχικό ενδιαφέρον, ζήτησαν το ΤΚ μου και με πήραν πίσω σε 5' να επιβεβαιώσουν ότι με καλύπτουν. Πολύ ευγενική κι όσο μπορούσε πιο εξυπηρετική η κοπέλα.

Το μόνο που με ξένισε και με κολλάει λίγο είναι ότι εφόσον έχω δηλωμένη την οικία ως επαγγελματική στέγη (ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας γαρ) πρέπει, λέει, να πάω στα προγράμματα business. Το οποίο αυξάνει χωρίς λόγο το κόστος και είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάνουν λάθος, αλλά άντε να βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## jkoukos

Το "χωρίς λόγο", δεν υπάρχει. Μια χαρά σε όλους τους παρόχους (ανεξαρτήτως υπηρεσίας) υπάρχουν διακριτές συνδέσεις και χρεώσεις στα ίδια πακέτα, όσον αφορά οικιακές και επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις.
Προφανώς τους δήλωσες ότι πρόκειται για επαγγελματική σύνδεση (λόγω της εργασίας σου) και σωστά σου έδωσαν αυτή την απάντηση. Γιατί δεν δήλωνες οικιακή σύνδεση;

----------


## nikolas7777

> Το "χωρίς λόγο", δεν υπάρχει. Μια χαρά σε όλους τους παρόχους (ανεξαρτήτως υπηρεσίας) υπάρχουν διακριτές συνδέσεις και χρεώσεις στα ίδια πακέτα, όσον αφορά οικιακές και επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις.
> Προφανώς τους δήλωσες ότι πρόκειται για επαγγελματική σύνδεση (λόγω της εργασίας σου) και σωστά σου έδωσαν αυτή την απάντηση. Γιατί δεν δήλωνες οικιακή σύνδεση;


δε διαφωνώ να υπάρχει διαφορετική χρέωση business/home. όμως οικιακή σύνδεση ζήτησα, αλλά μου είπαν ότι δε γίνεται εφόσον το σπίτι είναι δηλωμένο ως επαγγελματική στέγη (που είναι πολύ στανταρ πρακτική για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες).

----------


## jkoukos

Συγνώμη αλλά υπάρχουν χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις σαν την δική σου που έχουν οικιακή σύνδεση. Απλά δεν δήλωσαν (παράτυπα) την επαγγελματική τους ιδιότητα.
Δεν είχες λόγο να το κάνεις (ξαναγράφω παράτυπα), εκτός αν θέλεις να παίρνεις τιμολόγιο για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως επαγγελματικό έξοδο στα βιβλία σου, πράγμα που δεν γίνεται με τις απλές οικιακές συνδέσεις.

----------


## mavaspos

> Oι 2 που σου στελνουν για την εγκατασταση είναι εξ. συνεργατες ; Στο προγραμμα του οτε μου ειχαν στειλει 2 "ηλεκτρολογους" - τελικα ηταν securitαδες απο τα χανια . Ε τετοια χαμενη συμπεριφορα δεν ειχα ξαναδει πηραν το 45ρι και εφυγαν και να μη τους ξαναδω. Πραγματικα ο οτες με υφακι κρατικης KGB δημιουργει την αναγκη για μικρες εταιριες που νιωθουν ...


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι κρατικός πια...

----------


## emskan

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, εκδήλωσα κι εγώ αρχικό ενδιαφέρον, ζήτησαν το ΤΚ μου και με πήραν πίσω σε 5' να επιβεβαιώσουν ότι με καλύπτουν. Πολύ ευγενική κι όσο μπορούσε πιο εξυπηρετική η κοπέλα.
> 
> Το μόνο που με ξένισε και με κολλάει λίγο είναι ότι εφόσον έχω δηλωμένη την οικία ως επαγγελματική στέγη (ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας γαρ) πρέπει, λέει, να πάω στα προγράμματα business. Το οποίο αυξάνει χωρίς λόγο το κόστος και είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάνουν λάθος, αλλά άντε να βγάλω άκρη.


Στο Ε1 τι δηλώνεις ως κύρια κατοικία; Το ότι μια κύρια κατοικία δηλώνεται και ως επαγγελματική στέγη (π.χ. αγρότης, ηλεκτρολόγος, κ.α.) δεν χάνει την ιδιότητα της ως κατοικία.

Σε πολλές περιπτωσεις, λόγω του ότι πολλές υπηρεσίες-οργανισμοί το βλέπουν έτσι (όπως δηλαδή η εν λόγω εταιρεία), δηλώνουμε μόνο μέρος της κατοικίας ως επαγγελματική στέγη (αλλά εκεί πάλι πάμε αλλού).

Ένα κτήριο για να θεωρηθεί ως επαγγελματική στέγη και μόνο, θα πρέπει ανάλογα να έχει δηλωθεί ως τέτοιο στην πολεοδομία.
Κατ' εξαίρεση, η εφορία δέχεται και για ορισμένα επαγγέλματα και μόνο, δήλωση επαγγελματικής στέγης τον χώρο κατοικίας του επιτηδευματία. Αυτό όμως όπως προείπα δεν αλλάζει την ιδιότητα του κτηρίου (κατοικία).

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Συγνώμη αλλά υπάρχουν χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις σαν την δική σου που έχουν οικιακή σύνδεση. Απλά δεν δήλωσαν (παράτυπα) την επαγγελματική τους ιδιότητα.
> Δεν είχες λόγο να το κάνεις (ξαναγράφω παράτυπα), εκτός αν θέλεις να παίρνεις τιμολόγιο για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως επαγγελματικό έξοδο στα βιβλία σου, πράγμα που δεν γίνεται με τις απλές οικιακές συνδέσεις.


Στην ουσία παράτυπο δεν είναι για τους λόγους που εξήγησα παραπάνω.
Τώρα αν θέλει κάποιος τιμολόγιο, ναι μπορεί άνετα να το κάνει και αυτό.

----------


## FGuile

Μιλησα το απογευμα παλι με τον υπευθυνο, γιατι χρειαστηκα να μου ανοιξουν κατι πορτες. Απο οτι μου ειπε θα κατεβει ο ιδιος την αλλη εβδομαδα για την εγκατασταση στον Γιουχτα κ λογικα περαιτερω παραμετροποιηση του δικτυου. Οποτε μπορει συντομα να εχουμε καλα νεα. Δυσκολος μηνας βεβαια αυτος, λογω κ των εορτων. Εκτιμω προς Ιανουαριο θα παιζουμε καλα με την Sky.

----------


## alkis13

> Να πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου. Τρωνε τρελο ακυρο απο εμενα. Ας το παρουμε όμως απο την αρχη. Μπαινω στη σελίδα τους, βλεπω δοκιμη για 1 βδομαδα. Συμπληρωνω τη φορμα και με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο. Στο τηλεφωνο μου λενε αααα δεν ειναι μια βδομαδα η δοκιμη αλλα 3 μερες. Λεω στη σελιδα σας λετε μια βδομαδα. Αποκλειεται μου λεει. Λεω το εχω μπροστα μου, οχι οχι ειναι λαθος, λεω ειναι καθαρη παραπλανηση αυτη να το διορθωσετε. Μπαίνω λοιπόν στη σελίδα τους στο fb. Σχολιάζω κατω απο τη φωτογραφία που λένε για τη δοκιμαστική περιοδο. Τους λέω γιατι ενω λετε μια βδομαδα στην ιστοσελίδα, τελικά ειναι 3 μέρες; Μετά απο λίγη ώρα σβήνουν το σχόλιό μου και διορθώνουν τη σελίδα τους, που πλέον δεν αναφέρει τη διάρκεια της δοκιμαστικής περιόδου. Ξανασχολιάζω στην ίδια φωτογραφία. Αποτέλεσμα; Με μπλόκαραν από τη σελίδα τους. χαχαχα οι τύποι αντί να πουν ενα απλό συγνώμη έκαναν αυτό. 
> 
> Αν κρίνω λοιπόν το πως αντιμετώπισαν ένα δικό τους λαθος, καταλαβαίνω πως θα αντιμετωπίζουν μελλοντικά προβλήματα. Σημ, σε ενα γνωστό μου που βρήκα εδώ στο Ηράκλειο, μια χαρά του ειπαν οτι δίνουν 100αρα. Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.





Κατσε να ερθουν το 2023 οι καμπινες της Wind, να σου πω εγω ωραιες εμπειρίες που θα εχεις με αυτους  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


"ελευθερο ανταγωνισμό", ιδιωτικοποίηση και αναπτυξη στις τηλεπικοινωνιες δεν θελαμε τοσα χρονια με αυτα που ψηφιζουμε; Ριξτε φασκελα στον εαυτο σας ελευθερα. Εαν οι εταιρεία βάζει σε 2η μοίρα τους τεχνικούς και τις υποδομές και δουλεύει με παιδια του βασικου μισθου στα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα για να ακουνε τα καντηλια, πως θα ερθει η οπτικη ινα σπιτι; Με ταμα; Ή με κανενα  μ#%@κα που εχει φιλοτιμο ξερει 5 πραγματα, τρεχει σα το Βεγγο και παιρνει 850€?

----------


## mavaspos

> Κατσε να ερθουν το 2023 οι καμπινες της Wind, να σου πω εγω ωραιες εμπειρίες που θα εχεις με αυτους 
> 
> 
> "ελευθερο ανταγωνισμό", ιδιωτικοποίηση και αναπτυξη στις τηλεπικοινωνιες δεν θελαμε τοσα χρονια με αυτα που ψηφιζουμε; Ριξτε φασκελα στον εαυτο σας ελευθερα. Εαν οι εταιρεία βάζει σε 2η μοίρα τους τεχνικούς και τις υποδομές και δουλεύει με παιδια του βασικου μισθου στα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα για να ακουνε τα καντηλια, πως θα ερθει η οπτικη ινα σπιτι; Με ταμα; Ή με κανενα  μ#%@κα που εχει φιλοτιμο ξερει 5 πραγματα, τρεχει σα το Βεγγο και παιρνει 850€?


 :One thumb up:

----------


## wlp

> Κατσε να ερθουν το 2023 οι καμπινες της Wind, να σου πω εγω ωραιες εμπειρίες που θα εχεις με αυτους 
> 
> 
> "ελευθερο ανταγωνισμό", ιδιωτικοποίηση και αναπτυξη στις τηλεπικοινωνιες δεν θελαμε τοσα χρονια με αυτα που ψηφιζουμε; Ριξτε φασκελα στον εαυτο σας ελευθερα. Εαν οι εταιρεία βάζει σε 2η μοίρα τους τεχνικούς και τις υποδομές και δουλεύει με παιδια του βασικου μισθου στα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα για να ακουνε τα καντηλια, πως θα ερθει η οπτικη ινα σπιτι; Με ταμα; Ή με κανενα  μ#%@κα που εχει φιλοτιμο ξερει 5 πραγματα, τρεχει σα το Βεγγο και παιρνει 850€?


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Μεγάλα έργα υποδομής ιστορικά μόνο από μεγάλους κρατικούς φορείς γινόταν σε όλες τις χώρες κυρίως γιατί δεν έχουν το άμεσο κέρδος που θέλουν οι ιδιωτικές. Δυστυχώς σοβαρά έργα όπως οπτ. ίνα στο σπίτι θα γίνονται αργά αργά και μόνο και στις πολύ κερδοφόρες περιοχές.

----------


## geostra

> Κατσε να ερθουν το 2023 οι καμπινες της Wind, να σου πω εγω ωραιες εμπειρίες που θα εχεις με αυτους 
> 
> 
> "ελευθερο ανταγωνισμό", ιδιωτικοποίηση και αναπτυξη στις τηλεπικοινωνιες δεν θελαμε τοσα χρονια με αυτα που ψηφιζουμε; Ριξτε φασκελα στον εαυτο σας ελευθερα. Εαν οι εταιρεία βάζει σε 2η μοίρα τους τεχνικούς και τις υποδομές και δουλεύει με παιδια του βασικου μισθου στα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα για να ακουνε τα καντηλια, πως θα ερθει η οπτικη ινα σπιτι; Με ταμα; Ή με κανενα  μ#%@κα που εχει φιλοτιμο ξερει 5 πραγματα, τρεχει σα το Βεγγο και παιρνει 850€?



Ναι και; Τι; Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική αυτή, να υπάρχει πάντα το επιχείρημα του στυλ  "Ναι κάτσε περίμενε τους αλλους μέχρι να βγει ο ήλιος απο τη δυση". Ή επειδή οι συγκεκριμένοι δίνουν ταχύτητες που δεν έχουμε στο Ηρακλειο θα πρεπει να κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια;

----------


## trapmar

Παιδιά έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση εχτές και περιμένω... Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί θα ανεβάσω speedtest, εγκατάσταση κ.τ.λ.

Έχω πάντως μια απορία... Γιατί τόσα χρόνια που έχουμε προβλήματα στις περιοχές μας με το internet οι κύριοι μεγάλοι μας πάροχοι με έτοιμα δίκτυα και servers δεν προχώρησαν οι ίδιοι σε παροχή WISP σε περιοχές που έχουν πρόβλημα? Μήπως είχαν βολευτεί στο να πουλάνε πολλές και μικρές συνδέσεις λόγω μεγαλύτερου κόστους ή το κόστος και η υλοποίηση για το στήσιμο WISP θα ήταν μεγαλύτερο και ασύμφορο σε σχέση με τα έσοδα που θα είχαν? Γιατί μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάκτυλο μας τέτοια μεγαθήρια θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν δίκτυο WISP πραγματικά ακλόνητο και σταθερό.

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση εχτές και περιμένω... Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί θα ανεβάσω speedtest, εγκατάσταση κ.τ.λ.
> 
> Έχω πάντως μια απορία... Γιατί τόσα χρόνια που έχουμε προβλήματα στις περιοχές μας με το internet οι κύριοι μεγάλοι μας πάροχοι με έτοιμα δίκτυα και servers δεν προχώρησαν οι ίδιοι σε παροχή WISP σε περιοχές που έχουν πρόβλημα? Μήπως είχαν βολευτεί στο να πουλάνε πολλές και μικρές συνδέσεις λόγω μεγαλύτερου κόστους ή το κόστος και η υλοποίηση για το στήσιμο WISP θα ήταν μεγαλύτερο και ασύμφορο σε σχέση με τα έσοδα που θα είχαν? Γιατί μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάκτυλο μας τέτοια μεγαθήρια θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν δίκτυο WISP πραγματικά ακλόνητο και σταθερό.


Θα δεις γιατί δεν το κάνανε μόλις γίνουνε παραπάνω οι συνδρομητές των wisp
Λες να είναι χαζοί να ρίχνουνε χιλιάδες ευρώ σε dslam, σκαψίματα κλπ  ενώ θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν κεραία/ες στο βουνό και να δώσουν σε όλους ασύρματα;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα με ένα WISP δίκτυο. Στην αρχή και με λίγους χρήστες είναι ελεγχόμενο. Με την αύξηση όμως των συνδέσεων αρχίζει και ξεφεύγει το πράγμα και απαιτούνται ικανοί πόροι στο σύστημα που μεταφράζεται σε κεφάλαια για επενδύσεις. 
Ας πούμε ότι στην περιοχή του Ηρακλείου ζητούν μέσα σε έναν μήνα σύνδεση 5000 πελάτες. Έχετε την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο; Θα χρειαστεί επιπλέον εξοπλισμός, για της ασύρματες ζεύξεις, τους servers, την δρομολόγηση με το εξωτερικό, τοπικές εγκαταστάσεις και τεχνική υποστήριξη και πολλά άλλα ακόμη. Δεν μιλάμε πλέον για επένδυση μερικών χιλιάδων ευρώ, αλλά εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων.
Από την άλλη οι τιμές είναι στα ίδια με τις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις. Δεν αποτελούν ανταγωνιστές αυτών, αλλά έρχονται να καλύψουν το κενό, όπου δεν υπάρχει VDSL.

Στην χώρα μας τώρα τους μαθαίνουμε όταν στο εξωτερικό είναι γνωστοί χρόνια. Αλλά κι εκεί επ' ουδενί υπάρχει σύγκριση με τα ενσύρματα δίκτυα. Λύσεις ανάγκης είναι.

----------


## dimyok

Και τι αλλο να κανουμε ; Οι δημοτικες αρχες με τους εργολαβους ειναι πιτσι πιτσι με το μητσι εδω δεν προχωραει τιποτα ...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν λέμε να μην κάνουμε χρήση τέτοιων λύσεων, αλλά ότι δεν είναι πανάκεια και ότι οι ίδιες δεν έχουν σχεδιασθεί και ούτε θα δουλέψουν σωστά, όταν μεγαλώσει το δίκτυό τους.
Και για να σου θέσω ένα απλό κατανοητό σε όλους πρόβλημα (από τα δεκάδες που θα εμφανισθούν). Όλοι μας ξέρουμε ότι σήμερα η μπάντα των 2,4GHz είναι κορεσμένη και η αντίστοιχη των 5GHz ως επί τω πλείστον χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Για σκεφτείτε τι θα γίνει με 500 ασύρματες συνδέσεις και πόσοι θα έχουν πρόβλημα με ασταθείς ζεύξεις και αυξημένους χρόνους απόκρισης.

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> Και τι αλλο να κανουμε ; Οι δημοτικες αρχες με τους εργολαβους ειναι πιτσι πιτσι με το μητσι εδω δεν προχωραει τιποτα ...


Δεν είναι θέμα δημοτικών αρχών ή εργολάβων η καθυστέρηση στο Ηράκλειο. Έχει όνομα. Παίξατε και χάσατε δυστυχώς όταν κοβόταν η πίτα.

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια νομιζω δεν υπαρχει λογος διαφωνιας. Το 80% του κοσμου δεν θα μπει σε διαδικασια να βαλει Sky , ειναι σιγουρο.

Θα μεινει με την adsl του που τον υπερκαλυπτει ή αν ειναι τυχερος κ εχει καμπινα θα εχει στη χειροτερη 30Mbps.

Και γω στο μαγαζι εχω αγκαλια την καμπινα μολις βγω απο την πορτα. Ο Οτε μου δινει 200αρα χωρις εξτρα οπτικη ινα, αλλα με τον υπαρχον χαλκο. Τι να το κανω? Εχω μια 50αρα στο μαγαζι κ υπερκαλυπτει αυτα που θελω. Για να εστεινα δικο μου link , θα χρειαστω εξοπλισμο 10.000 ευρω, αλλο ενα ατομο διαθεσιμο για βοηθεια κ καμποσες ωρες που δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες, καθως στο Ηρακλειο μπορει να ειμαστε σε νησι, αλλα εχουμε ρυθμους Αθηνας(ημαρτον!).

Τωρα το υπολοιπο 20% που ενδεχεται να ασχοληθει με Sky, οπως εμεις καλη ωρα, θα χρειστουμε χρονο για να παιξουμε σωστα. Κ δεν νομιζω οταν θα ολοκληρωθει το δικτυο να εχουμε τοσα θεματα. Θα μας καλυψει. Ειναι ευκολο να χλευαζεις μια τετοια προσπαθεια , οταν εισαι οκ με την καμπινουλα σου, αλλα εμεις εδω στο Ηρακλειο εχουμε χοντρο προβλημα. Δεν υπαρχουν ουτε για δειγμα πορτες..... εχουν γινει χιλιαδες αιτησεις σε παροχους  που περιμενουν 9 μηνες κ δεν υπαρχει τπτ.... Οποτε μακαρι η ορεξη της Sky να μετουσιωθει σε ενα σωστο δικτυο που να μπορει να εξυπηρετησει οσους πανε σε αυτη. Και αν δεν ειναι η Sky ας ειναι ενας αλλος παροχος.

Το 40αρι upload παντως που εχω με sky, ειναι βγαλμενο απο τα ονειρα μου....

- - - Updated - - -

dimyok ,συγνωμη ο Οτε σου εστειλε κ καλα ηλεκτρολογους για να σου φτιαξουν τι ακριβως?

Εχω την εντυπωση πως μονο Οτε κ Cyta ειχαν δικους τους τεχνικους. Η Voda και Wind, ειχαν εξ. συνεργατες με τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα.

Αμα αρχισε κ ο Οτε αυτα, δεν υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα....

----------


## jkoukos

> Παιδια νομιζω δεν υπαρχει λογος διαφωνιας. Το 80% του κοσμου δεν θα μπει σε διαδικασια να βαλει Sky , ειναι σιγουρο.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τους WISP και τι θα επιλέξει κανείς.
Η συζήτηση (ας πούμε διαφωνία) ξεκίνησε με αφορμή το σχόλιο του φίλου γιατί δεν έκαναν τέτοια δίκτυα οι μεγάλοι πάροχοι (ή άλλοι) τόσα χρόνια και ήμαστε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις εκτός προγραμματισμού του VDSL ή με μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις.

----------


## dimyok

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι θέμα δημοτικών αρχών ή εργολάβων η καθυστέρηση στο Ηράκλειο. Έχει όνομα. Παίξατε και χάσατε δυστυχώς όταν κοβόταν η πίτα.


Τι ακριβως εχει γινει που δε μας λενε ;

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς τις ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ και τις καθυστερήσεις του έργου vectoring.

----------


## Telumetar

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς τις ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ και τις καθυστερήσεις του έργου vectoring.


 Εμείς παίξαμε και χάσαμε για το καρκίνωμα που λέγετε ΟΤΕ; Ή φταίμε εμείς που η Wind είναι ασυνεπής;

----------


## Geros7

Εγώ πάλι βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα, μένω μετά τις Βασιλειές και όταν μετακόμισα το 17 δεν υπήρχαν ελεύθερες γραμμές παρά μόνο μία με βλάβη, έμεινα χωρίς ίντερνετ 7-8 μήνες κίνησα γη και ουρανό ώστε να έρθει εργολάβος να τη φτιάξει και να την πάρω.. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει άλλη κ αν φύγω από ΟΤΕ που παίζω με 4-5mbps θα την πάρει άλλος, κ αν στραβώσει κάτι με την skytelecoms τι κάνω;  :Sad:

----------


## erik37

Για όσο διάστημα πίσω από τη SkyTelecom είναι η Synapsecom (που είναι σοβαρή εταιρία) πιστεύω δεν έχετε να φοβάστε τίποτα.
Επίσης όσον αφορά το ασύρματο δίκτυό τους επειδή ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι πολύ γνώστης (απ'όσο ξέρω) πιστεύω ότι θα δείτε μεγάλη εξέλιξη σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## wlp

> Εγώ πάλι βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα, μένω μετά τις Βασιλειές και όταν μετακόμισα το 17 δεν υπήρχαν ελεύθερες γραμμές παρά μόνο μία με βλάβη, έμεινα χωρίς ίντερνετ 7-8 μήνες κίνησα γη και ουρανό ώστε να έρθει εργολάβος να τη φτιάξει και να την πάρω.. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει άλλη κ αν φύγω από ΟΤΕ που παίζω με 4-5mbps θα την πάρει άλλος, κ αν στραβώσει κάτι με την skytelecoms τι κάνω;


Το καλό σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι ότι μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις τη sky χωρίς να διακόψεις την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση, βλέπεις τι γίνεται και αποφασίζεις μετά. Εγώ αυτό θα κάνω και είτε θα γυρίσω τη σύνδεση σε nova με 20/μήνα ίσα για το σταθερό και backup σε περίπτωση που κάποια μέρα έχει πρόβλημα η sky ή θα καταργήσω το σταθερό τελείως και θα ησυχάσω επιτέλους από αυτές τις εταιρίες...

----------


## trapmar

> Το καλό σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι ότι μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις τη sky χωρίς να διακόψεις την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση, βλέπεις τι γίνεται και αποφασίζεις μετά. Εγώ αυτό θα κάνω και είτε θα γυρίσω τη σύνδεση σε nova με 20/μήνα ίσα για το σταθερό και backup σε περίπτωση που κάποια μέρα έχει πρόβλημα η sky ή θα καταργήσω το σταθερό τελείως και θα ησυχάσω επιτέλους από αυτές τις εταιρίες...



Ακριβώς έτσι το σκέφτομαι και εγώ φίλε. Εις γνώση μου ένα δυο μήνες θα πληρώσω παραπάνω αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Τώρα πιστεύω αν πάνε όλα καλά με την Sky στο μέλλον όταν ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες που όλο ακούω και όλο δεν βλέπω, τότε ίσως πέσουν και οι τιμές της Sky με μεγαλύτερα πακέτα..... Ο ανταγωνισμός κανένα δεν έβλαψε αλλά η συνεννόηση μεταξύ τους πολλούς.

----------


## nikolas7777

> Στο Ε1 τι δηλώνεις ως κύρια κατοικία; Το ότι μια κύρια κατοικία δηλώνεται και ως επαγγελματική στέγη (π.χ. αγρότης, ηλεκτρολόγος, κ.α.) δεν χάνει την ιδιότητα της ως κατοικία.
> 
> Σε πολλές περιπτωσεις, λόγω του ότι πολλές υπηρεσίες-οργανισμοί το βλέπουν έτσι (όπως δηλαδή η εν λόγω εταιρεία), δηλώνουμε μόνο μέρος της κατοικίας ως επαγγελματική στέγη (αλλά εκεί πάλι πάμε αλλού).
> 
> Ένα κτήριο για να θεωρηθεί ως επαγγελματική στέγη και μόνο, θα πρέπει ανάλογα να έχει δηλωθεί ως τέτοιο στην πολεοδομία.
> Κατ' εξαίρεση, η εφορία δέχεται και για ορισμένα επαγγέλματα και μόνο, δήλωση επαγγελματικής στέγης τον χώρο κατοικίας του επιτηδευματία. Αυτό όμως όπως προείπα δεν αλλάζει την ιδιότητα του κτηρίου (κατοικία).
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...


Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση αλλά ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση, ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος

----------


## Constantine4

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν αύριο ο τεχνικός κάνει συνδέσεις; Σήμερα είναι η 7η μέρα που περιμένω.

----------


## alkis13

*Spoiler:*









> Ναι και; Τι; Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική αυτή, να υπάρχει πάντα το επιχείρημα του στυλ  "Ναι κάτσε περίμενε τους αλλους μέχρι να βγει ο ήλιος απο τη δυση". Ή επειδή οι συγκεκριμένοι δίνουν ταχύτητες που δεν έχουμε στο Ηρακλειο θα πρεπει να κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια;



Ειναι ο καπιταλισμος ...., λεει ο τιλτος του βιβλιου. no offence.


Κανεις ενα μεγαλο λαθος ομως, δινουν ταχυτητες που δεν θα δουμε. Οχι που δεν εχουμε. Εχεις κανει καμια ιδεα στο Μασταμπα τα καλωδια χαλκου που πανε σε σπιτια σε τι κατασταση ειναι; Θα κανει ο κακομοιρης ο κοσμακης Vdsl, δεν θα πιανει ταχυτητα και θα τους βαζουν προφιλ, 8αρι, 10αρι, 16αρι και ας πληρωνουν 50. Αλλιως, σου λεει πηγαινε στο 24αρι, επειδη ομως η καμπινα δεν ειναι του ΟΤΕ, δεν θα βαλει κανεις παροχος πανω στη vdsl καμπινα adsl γραμμη.

Οποτε το εργο θα γινει κυριως, για τα λιγα μετρα διπλα απο τις καμπινες. 


Να κανω εγω μια ερωτηση γιατι μου επεσαν τα μαλλια, εχει το ιδιο κοστος η ασυρματη κεραια, με το παρε σκαψε δρομο, οπτινες ινες, καμπινες και αδειες απο δημο; Ιδιο ΙΚΑ θα πληρωσει αυτος που θα κανει το εργο;  


Μη γραφετε ασυναρτησίες, η Wind ουτε τηλεφωνο δεν εχει παρει το δημο Ηρακλειου για εργα. Και καποιος πει ναι, αναμενω pdf με τον αριθμο πρ/λου απο το δημο.


Οσο πουλανε σε παπουδια, και συνδεσεις κινητης σε πελατες του μονοψηφιου iq, γιατι να κανει ΕΡΓΟ? 

Εξηγηστε μου, γιατι στο ιδιο χρονικο διαστημα, ο ΟΤΕ εβαλε στα Χανια, πανω στα πεζοδρομια (εκλεισε εντελως τα πεζοδρομια σε μερικες περιπτωσεις), κατι ντουλαπαρες ΝΑ, και η wind, φαινεται σαν να μην ξερει οτι θα κανει εργα στο Ηρακλειο. 

Επισης, για να μην ευλογουμε τα γενια του ΟΤΕ, που παλια τον λεγαμε πΟΤΕ, αλλα τωρα με τον υγιη ανταγωνισμο, ξαναγινε ΟΤΕ, εχει κανει αρκετες εθελουσιες εξοδους, γενικα θελουν τον τεχνικο σαν εξωτερικο συνεργατη. Ή τον θελουν με κανενα πιστοποιητικο ΕΠΑΛ, ΕΠΑΣ, ιεκ παρΑΚΜΗ, για να γλιτωσουν το 14% του πτυχιουχου. No offence στους προαναφερομενους. 

Να σημειωθει, οτι ο δημαρχος, εκει που μενει, εχει καμπινα VDSL OTE rural. :P 






Στα σημαντικά τώρα, πως θα γλιτώσουμε τα κερατιατικα της Cosmote? Νεους τιμοκαταλόγους σε ποιο, καταχωνιασμένο hi5-myspace ανεβαζουμε να μη τους δουμε;


και αυτο για τα κακα στόματα ότι είναι ασόβαρη η εταιρεία, παρακαλώ να μου στείλετε τα συμβόλαια σας σε κοσμοτε γουιντ κτλ, οπου λενε οτι αν δε σου κανει η ταχυτητα για ενα μηνα, κόβεις το συμβολαιο.




> Οι όροι της παραγράφου αυτής εφαρμόζονται μόνο στην περίπτωση που ο Συνδρομητής λαμβάνει υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο
> 1.1. Τα μέρη συμφωνούν ότι η μέγιστη οριστική ταχύτητα ανόδου/ καθόδου της παρεχόμενης στον Συνδρομητή γραμμής θα καθορίζεται μετά την
> ενεργοποίηση. Η ταχύτητα αυτή αποτελεί τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί να έχει ένας Συνδρομητής όταν είναι συνδεδεμένος. Σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία
> η μέγιστη επιτρεπτή ταχύτητα που επιτυγχάνεται είναι μικρότερη από αυτή που προβλέπεται, ο Συνδρομητής μπορεί είτε να την αποδεχτεί είτε να μην την
> αποδεχτεί και να καταγγείλει εγγράφως την παρούσα και αζημίως εντός προθεσμίας ενός (1) μηνός από την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας, με εξαίρεση το
> τέλος ενεργοποίησης που οφείλει σε κάθε περίπτωση να καταβάλει και αν το έχει ήδη καταβάλει δεν δικαιούται να το αναζητήσει.

----------


## kmpar

Έχουμε εικόνα πόσοι είναι περίπου συνδεδεμένοι στην Κρήτη;Να μας πουν και εντυπώσεις...

----------


## Telumetar

> Έχουμε εικόνα πόσοι είναι περίπου συνδεδεμένοι στην Κρήτη;Να μας πουν και εντυπώσεις...


Εγώ περιμένω να κάτσει η μπίλια κάνα δίμηνο ακόμα και μετά θα προχωρήσω. Να δω αν υπάρχουν και πως θα επιλυθούν τα προβλήματα . Πάντως το θεωρώ ευχής έργο που έχουμε αυτή την επιλογή και δεν είμαστε βιδωμενοι στην αγορά του speed booster του πΟΤΕ

----------


## wlp

Μόλις με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο τεχνικός. Καθυστέρησαν να έρθουν οι κεραίες λόγω black friday. 9 κεραίες είναι προς εγκατάσταση αυτή τη στιγμή με σειρά προτεραιότητας, θα με πάρει να έρθει μέσα στη βδομάδα.

----------


## Constantine4

Μόλις κάλεσε και εμένα και περιμένω να με συνδέσει μέσα στην εβδομάδα

----------


## petris13

Παιδιά καλησπέρα ,έκανα αίτηση για την 24/4 σε πρώτη φάση και περιμένω την Δευτέρα να έρθουν να μου εγκαταστήσουν τον εξοπλισμό !!Η εξηπηρέτηση ήταν άψογη έως τώρα και δέχτηκαν να μου διαθέσουν δωρεάν την υπηρεσία για 7 εργάσιμες ημέρες !!Μου εγγυήθηκαν ακριβώς την ταχύτητα που πλήρωσα και αν δεν συμβεί θα μου επιστρέψουν πίσω τα χρήματα που πλήρωσα για τον εξοπλισμό !!Θα ενημερώσω για εντυπώσεις

----------


## geostra

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## FGuile

Καλησπερα παιδια. Εγιναν οι συνδεσεις σας?

Εγω ανακαλυψα εναν συνδρομητη που ειναι κ αυτος για 100αρα αλλα παιζει αντιστοιχα με μενα προσωρινα. Λογικα αυτη η εβδομαδα θα ειναι αρκετα καθοριστικη , καθως αναμενεται να μεγαλωσει το δικτυο στο Ηρακλειο, αν ολα πανε καλα. Παντως το upload ειναι απολαυση. Ημουν σε ταξιδι κ εβλεπα τις καμερες μου σαν να τις εβλεπα απο τον τοπικο υπολογιστη.... Τερμα οι αλχημειες για να μπορω να βλεπω απο το 0.8 upload της adsl....

----------


## Constantine4

Καλησπέρα! Εμένα θα γίνει η σύνδεση αύριο το πρωί.
(Αν ο καιρός μας αφήσει)

----------


## Telumetar

> Καλησπερα παιδια. Εγιναν οι συνδεσεις σας?
> 
> Εγω ανακαλυψα εναν συνδρομητη που ειναι κ αυτος για 100αρα αλλα παιζει αντιστοιχα με μενα προσωρινα. Λογικα αυτη η εβδομαδα θα ειναι αρκετα καθοριστικη , καθως αναμενεται να μεγαλωσει το δικτυο στο Ηρακλειο, αν ολα πανε καλα. Παντως το upload ειναι απολαυση. Ημουν σε ταξιδι κ εβλεπα τις καμερες μου σαν να τις εβλεπα απο τον τοπικο υπολογιστη.... Τερμα οι αλχημειες για να μπορω να βλεπω απο το 0.8 upload της adsl....


Μακάρι να βρήκαμε λύση στο πρόβλημα του πΟΤΕ και της wind στο δρόμο το Ηράκλειο

----------


## trapmar

Ρε παιδιά και εμένα με πήρε σήμερα ο τεχνικός τους τηλέφωνο και από τις 4 του Δεκέμβρη που έκανα την αίτηση μου είπε ότι ίσως λέει έρθει να κάνει την εγκατάσταση στις 14 του μήνα (Σάββατο που του ζήτησα εγώ για νωρίτερα) αλλιώς θα με πάει λέει από εβδομάδα. Εντωμεταξύ από την sky μου είχαν πει το αργότερο σε μια εβδομάδα. οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα μπορεί να έρθει στις 14 standar και θα πάει μετά τις 16 του μήνα σίγουρα. αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι ότι γιατί σε ένα ολόκληρο νομό έχουν μόνο έναν τεχνικό και ας είναι και νέο ξεκίνημα. Αυτό πάντως παιδιά που κάνουν δεν είναι επαγγελματικό και να σας πω έχω ξενερώσει που με το καλημέρα με πάνε στο διπλάσιο χρόνο από αυτόν που μου είπαν. ελπίζω να έρθει νωρίτερα και τέλος καλό όλα καλά..... αλλά ρε παιδιά αν τύχει ζημιά αργότερα και έχεις και double play τι θα γίνει?????? θα μείνουμε για κάνα μήνα χωρίς εξυπηρέτηση?????

----------


## kmpar

Μόλις συνδεθείτε παιδιά πείτε μας και τις εμπειρίες σας. Θέλω κι εγώ να συνδεθώ αλλά δεν το έχω τολμήσει ακόμα.
Αν και πιστεύω στην Καλαμάτα δίνουν καιρό, οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχουν θέμα.

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα. Τους επεσε πολυ περισσοτερη δουλεια κ ζητηση στο Ηρακλειο, απο την αρχικη τους προβλεψη, γιαυτο ολες οι καθυστερησεις.

Παντως μεχρι τωρα δειχνουν ζηλο κ διαθεση, δεν μπορω να πω.

Αν η κεραια βιδωθει κ βλεπει κεραια κανονικα κ το καλωδιο περαστει χωρις θεμα, δυσκολα θα χρειαστειτε κατι σε αυτα απο τον τεχνικο. Σχεδον ολη η διαχειρηση μετα γινεται απο Τριπολη. Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι οταν γινουν μεγαλες αλλαγες οπως την εβδομαδα που εγκατασταθηκε το δικο μου, επρεπε να επαναρυθμισουν εναν εναν τους συνδρομητες κ αυτο ηταν χρονοβορο. Ωστοσο ολα καλα. Λογικα θα το φτιαξουν προσεχως να μπορει να ρυθμιστει μαζικα αν αυξηθουν οι συνδρομητες.

----------


## Constantine4

FGuile με ενημέρωσε το Σάββατο πως αρχές εβδομάδας Δευτέρα, Τρίτη θα περάσει.
Για την ώρα ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. Γνωρίζεις μέχρι τι ώρα κάνει συνδέσεις;

----------


## wlp

Μόλις πέρασε από εμένα, βάλαμε κεραία, καλώδιο μπήκε στο σπίτι από τρύπα που υπήρχε για aircondition. Αλλά τζίφος, δεν βλέπω ρογδιά, το είπαν βέβαια απ' την αρχή ότι μάλλον δεν θα δουλέψει. Τα βάλαμε όμως γιατί στο τέλος της εβδομάδας περιμένουν να πάρει μπρος κι από άλλο βουνό (ξεχνάω το όνομα, νότια γενικά) και απλά θα έρθουν να στρίψουν την κεραία και θα πρέπει να δουλέψει. 

Κατά τ' άλλα ο εξοπλισμός όπως μου είχαν πει, κεραία powerbeam ac gen 2 με το poe injector της και ένα ρουτεράκι tplink που θα πρέπει να βρω κάτι άλλο να το κάνω γιατί έχω δικό μου καλύτερο.

----------


## FGuile

Αν βρεχει να ξερετε μενει δουλεια πισω. Κ δεν βοηθησε αυτες τις μερες.

Εμενα πχ ειχε ερθει 12.30 το μεσημερι για εγκατασταση. Πιθανον να σε παρει το απογευμα να κανονισετε για αυριο. Κ μενα ετσι ειχε γινει.

Θα βαλουν λογικα μεσα στην εβδομαδα κεραια στον Γιουχτα πανω στο βουνο.

Αν επιτρεπεται σε ποιο μερος μενεις κ δεν βλεπει τπτ? Μπορεις να στειλεις κ pm αν δεν θες να το πεις ανοιχτα.

- - - Updated - - -

Απο οτι βλεπω με την βροχη θα πανε πισω οι εγκαταστασεις. Ειχατε τπτ νεα?

Ευχομαι να μην επηρρεασει και την εγκατασταση νεας κεραιας.

- - - Updated - - -

Καλημερα, αν παρατηρησατε χτες το βραδυ πτωση ταχυτητας κ αυξηση ping , ηταν λογω καποιων αλλαγων που καναν. Σημερα το πρωι ολα καλα.

Η τελευταια ενημερωση που εχω ειναι οτι εργασιες στο Ηρακλειο για νεα κεραια θα γινουν τελος της εβδομαδας.

- - - Updated - - -

@ Constantine4 εχεις ζητησει συμμετρικη 35/35?

@wlp τι πακετο ζητησες στην αιτηση?

----------


## Constantine4

Καλημέρα και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση.
Εχθές το πρωί ήρθαν και με σύνδεσαν! @FGuile Ναι συμμετρική 35/35.
Μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα κάνω ένα Speedtest για να δείτε τι ταχύτητες πιάνω  :Smile:

----------


## FGuile

Πες μας κ την εμπειρια σου γενικα οπως κ τι εξοπλισμο σου βαλανε. Κ τις ταχυτητες φυσικα!

----------


## wlp

Εγώ ζήτησα 100/10 αν και έπεσα στην περίπτωση τότε που λέγανε ότι δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν 100mbps. Και με 80 ευχαριστημένος θα είμαι. Το κρίσιμο ήταν η κεραία που είναι άλλη για συνδέσεις πάνω από 50, οπότε πήρα αυτήν για 100 (νομίζω γύρω στα 20€ διαφορά ήταν) και βλέπουμε.

Είμαι στο κέντρο αλλά σε ύψωμα, άτυχος όμως γιατί ένα ψηλό κτήριο τυχαίνει να κρύβει τη ρογδιά.

----------


## Geros7

Ανεβάστε ρε παιδιά κάνα speedtest να κλάψω λίγο...

----------


## kmpar

Κι εγώ ήδη κλαίω...εν έτει σχεδόν 2020...

----------


## Geros7

> Κι εγώ ήδη κλαίω...εν έτει σχεδόν 2020...


Περιοχή;

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια συγνωμη απο που ειναι οι ταχυτητες που αυτες? Απο Sky? 
Σημερα απο το μεσημρι εχουν πιασει πατο. Σε επικοινωνια που ειχε αλλος συνδρομητης 100αρας, ειπαν οτι κανουν ρυθμισεις, κ για αυτο το θεμα. Απο οτι φαινεται προβλεπεται δυσκολη βδομαδα αυτη. Αμα τελειωσει η νεα κεραια πιστευω θα συνελθουμε.

@wlp 100αρα επιανε εμενα την πρωτη μερα , μετα το πηρε κ το σηκωσε. συγκεκριμενα 93/20 επιανε.

Το θεμα ειναι μαλλον οτι μπουκωνουν οι κεραιες με τη αυξηση των συνδρομητων (δικο μου συμπερασμα), καθως απο οτι μου εχουν πει εχουν αρκετο bandwidth να δωσουν.

Παντως με 2 παιδια που εχω μιλησει σημερα κ εκεινοι εχουν θεματα.

@kmpar και @Geros7 απο πoυ ειναι οι fotos?

----------


## Constantine4

Το πρωί η ταχύτητα μου ήταν τόσο



και μετά της 2 το μεσημέρι πιάνω αυτό εδώ (50ms - 5 Down - 3 Up). Μίλησα με τεχνικό το απόγευμα και με ενημέρωσε 
πως την επόμενη εβδομάδα δεν θα έχω κανένα θέμα! Ωστόσο το περισσότερο Upload που έχω πιάσει είναι τα 34 για όσους ενδιαφέρει το ανέβασμα αρχείων!

- - - Updated - - -

@FGuile Τι ταχύτητες έχεις τώρα με την κατοστάρα;

----------


## kmpar

> Παιδια συγνωμη απο που ειναι οι ταχυτητες που αυτες? Απο Sky? 
> Σημερα απο το μεσημρι εχουν πιασει πατο. Σε επικοινωνια που ειχε αλλος συνδρομητης 100αρας, ειπαν οτι κανουν ρυθμισεις, κ για αυτο το θεμα. Απο οτι φαινεται προβλεπεται δυσκολη βδομαδα αυτη. Αμα τελειωσει η νεα κεραια πιστευω θα συνελθουμε.
> 
> 
> @wlp 100αρα επιανε εμενα την πρωτη μερα , μετα το πηρε κ το σηκωσε. συγκεκριμενα 93/20 επιανε.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι μαλλον οτι μπουκωνουν οι κεραιες με τη αυξηση των συνδρομητων (δικο μου συμπερασμα), καθως απο οτι μου εχουν πει εχουν αρκετο bandwidth να δωσουν.
> 
> Παντως με 2 παιδια που εχω μιλησει σημερα κ εκεινοι εχουν θεματα.
> ...


Εγώ είμαι Καλαμάτα με provider Cosmote.Συγγνωμη ρε παιδιά δηλαδή π.χ. πληρώνετε για 100αρα και ποτε πιάνετε 100?Όποτε τύχει;Δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ τίμιο αυτό εκτός κι αν στην έκδοση του λογαριασμού σας κάνει ανάλογη έκπτωση η εταιρία.Υποτιθεται εγκαταστάθηκε στην Κρήτη για να καλύψει το κενό των άλλων παροχων. Αν άρχισε κι αυτή από τώρα τα παρατράγουδα...Γίνεται της...ρύθμισης...

----------


## FGuile

@Constantine4 ολοι στο Ηρακλειο τα ιδια πανω κατω πιανουμε σημερα. Τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 18/15 με κανα 40αρι ping.

Το καλο ειναι αυτο που ειπες οτι απο την επομενη εβδομαδα θα φτιαξουν, λογω κεραιας. Ελπιζω δλδ!

@kmpar εινια μια δυσκολη περιοδος κ θελει υπομονη, ειναι το μονο σιγουρο. Αληθεια σε εσας εκει δεν εχει καλη καλυψη η Sky? ή εστω το Ote booster?

- - - Updated - - -

Συνεχιζεται το χαος σημερα...... Υπομονη!

----------


## kmpar

Έχει καλυψη.Αλλα το κόστος για 50αρα είναι 37,90€ το μήνα και 135€ εξοπλισμός.Ενω με vdsl 50 με 28€ το μήνα στη vodafone. Και το 100/10 το έχουν 49,90€ απαγορευτικό το κόστος όταν η inalan που σκάβει χρεώνει 28€ το 100/100.Για μένα πάντως πρέπει να σας κατεβάσουν όλους αναλογικά στο κόστος του μήνα αν έχει τέτοια προβλήματα.Πηγαν κι αυτοί να τα βάλουν με μεγαθήρια χωρίς να έχουν προετοιμαστεί ανάλογα. Με τέτοιες τιμές πρέπει η παροχή υπηρεσιών να πετά, δεν χωρά παρενθέσεις...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν παίζει το αναλογικό πάγιο. Το πολύ-πολύ να κατέβει σε πακέτο ταχύτητας.
Δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση στα σύρματα, όπως δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση σε DSL και ισχύει απολύτως το "έως".
Εγγύηση υπάρχει μόνο σε FTTH. Κανόνας που ισχύει παγκοσμίως.

Το έχουμε γράψει πολλάκις. Τα ασύρματα δίκτυα δεν είναι ανταγωνιστές των ενσύρματων. Λύσεις ανάγκης είναι εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν τα δεύτερα. Όπως λύση ανάγκης είναι τα δορυφορικά εκεί που δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν παίζει το αναλογικό πάγιο. Το πολύ-πολύ να κατέβει σε πακέτο ταχύτητας.
> Δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση στα σύρματα, όπως δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση σε DSL και ισχύει απολύτως το "έως".
> Εγγύηση υπάρχει μόνο σε FTTH. Κανόνας που ισχύει παγκοσμίως.
> 
> Το έχουμε γράψει πολλάκις. Τα ασύρματα δίκτυα δεν είναι ανταγωνιστές των ενσύρματων. Λύσεις ανάγκης είναι εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν τα δεύτερα. Όπως λύση ανάγκης είναι τα δορυφορικά εκεί που δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.


Ούτε με τις οπτικές υπάρχει εγγύηση,  πάλι η υπηρεσία που λαμβάνεις είναι εως και μοιραζόμενη.

----------


## kmpar

> Δεν παίζει το αναλογικό πάγιο. Το πολύ-πολύ να κατέβει σε πακέτο ταχύτητας.
> Δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση στα σύρματα, όπως δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση σε DSL και ισχύει απολύτως το "έως".
> Εγγύηση υπάρχει μόνο σε FTTH. Κανόνας που ισχύει παγκοσμίως.
> 
> Το έχουμε γράψει πολλάκις. Τα ασύρματα δίκτυα δεν είναι ανταγωνιστές των ενσύρματων. Λύσεις ανάγκης είναι εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν τα δεύτερα. Όπως λύση ανάγκης είναι τα δορυφορικά εκεί που δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.


O καταναλωτής θα συγκρίνει και θα αποφασίσει.Απο τη στιγμή που σχεδόν όλοι οι πάροχοι ασύρματου internet δεν καλύπτουν μόνο άγονες περιοχές σαφώς και υπάρχει η έννοια του ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## jkoukos

> Ούτε με τις οπτικές υπάρχει εγγύηση,  πάλι η υπηρεσία που λαμβάνεις είναι εως και μοιραζόμενη.


Αναφέρεσαι στην πραγματική ταχύτητα, διότι μοιράζεται το bandwidth. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μιλώ γι' αυτήν, διότι πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν πως δουλεύει το GPON

----------


## sdikr

> Αναφέρεσαι στην πραγματική ταχύτητα, διότι μοιράζεται το bandwidth. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μιλώ γι' αυτήν, διότι πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν πως δουλεύει το GPON


Εγώ καταλαβαίνω για τι μιλάς εσύ  οι άλλοι όμως μάλλον θα νομίζουν πως με 40€ έχουν ιδιότητες μισθωμένου των 1000 ευρώ  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> O καταναλωτής θα συγκρίνει και θα αποφασίσει.Απο τη στιγμή που σχεδόν όλοι οι πάροχοι ασύρματου internet δεν καλύπτουν μόνο άγονες περιοχές σαφώς και υπάρχει η έννοια του ανταγωνισμού.


Μα δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Άλλο πορτοκάλια, άλλο μανταρίνια και άλλο λεμόνια. Όλα είναι εσπεριδοειδή, αλλά με διαφορετική γεύση, κόστος και χρήση το καθένα.
Σίγουρα ο καταναλωτής θα κρίνει και θα αποφασίσει τι τον εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει άμεση σύγκριση με το σκεπτικό σου.

----------


## FGuile

Προσωπικα δεν εχω προβλημα να πληρωνω παραπανω αν υπαρχει τοσο γρηγορη γραμμη. Στο μαγαζι εχω πρωην cyta 50/5 με 31 ευρω το μηνα κ απειρα τηλεφωνα.

Το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται στο σπιτι. Κ επειδη λεμε οτι στο Ηρακλειο το vdsl εχει τελειωσει κ οποιος πηρε, πηρε, δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση αν κ οι wisp αποδεικτουν φολα.

Μακαρι να ερχοταν εδω η inalan αλλα αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο ουτοπικο κ απο το να βαλει 140 καμπινες μεχρι τον επομενο Δεκεμβρη η wind...

----------


## Constantine4

Η απογευματινή μου σύνδεση

----------


## FGuile

Σε ολους ετσι ειναι απο προχτες στο Ηρακλειο. Μην απογοητευτεις ακομα, αν κ η εικονα ειναι για απογοητευση, σε αυτο δεν διαφωνει κανεις....

Τα ιδια επιανα κ γω μεσημερι με ελαφρες τασεις προς τα 15.....

Αν αυτο συνεχιστει βεβαια πανω απο μηνα, σιγουρα θα πρεπει να μας αλλαξουν τιμολογιακα το παγιο, οπως ειπε κ ο φιλος απο πανω.

Παρα τις στρακαστρουκες βεβαια που τρωμε αυτες τις μερες, ειμαι ακομα αισιοδοξος οτι θα φτιαξει τελος της βδομαδας. Ο Γιαννης που τα διαχειριζεται φαινεται παθιασμενος και πιστευω θα τα καταφερει. Αλλιως θα απογοητευτουμε ολοι μαζι.

- - - Updated - - -

Θα ειχε πραγματικα ενδιαφερον να μαθαιναμε τι γινεται στην Τριπολη κ γενικα Πελοποννησο με τους συνδρομητες Sky. Υπαρχει αντιστοιχο thread εδω? Ή αν υπαρχουν ατομα που διαβαζουν εδω να γραψουν να δουμε πως παει εκει.

Εγω παντως γνωριζω οτι το Ηρακλειο τους εχει ζορισει πολυ περισσοτερο σε ολα , απο οσα περιμεναν. Επισης, ξερω οτι εχει ζητησει καποιος dedicated γραμμη (δεν ξερω πιο πακετο) εδω κ 2 βδομαδες και του ειπαν να περιμενει για μετα τις τωρινες εργασιες.....

----------


## kmpar

Για το λόγο ότι δεν γνωρίζω προσωπικά κανένα στη Μεσσηνία να έχει συνδεθεί (δεν αμφισβητώ ότι σίγουρα υπάρχουν) δεν έχω κάνει το βήμα.Γιατι αν είναι να κλαίς τα λεφτά σου και να σέρνεσαι μένεις με τους κλασικούς παρόχους με τα γνωστά προβλήματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Άλλο πορτοκάλια, άλλο μανταρίνια και άλλο λεμόνια. Όλα είναι εσπεριδοειδή, αλλά με διαφορετική γεύση, κόστος και χρήση το καθένα.
> Σίγουρα ο καταναλωτής θα κρίνει και θα αποφασίσει τι τον εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει άμεση σύγκριση με το σκεπτικό σου.


Γιατί δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση; Ο καταναλωτής δεν θα δει μια 50αρα ποσό κοστίζει σε καλωδιακό πάροχο και πόσο σε ασύρματο;Τι αλλάζει;

----------


## jkoukos

Γνωρίζοντας τα πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα κάθε σύνδεσης και ανάλογα τι ακριβώς θέλει κάποιος και μέχρι ποιο ποσό αντέχει η τσέπη του, κάνει τις δικές του παραδοχές και παίρνει την τελική απόφαση.
Στο παράδειγμα όλα είναι εσπεριδοειδή, αλλά δεν θα στύψεις πορτοκάλι στα κοψίδια, αλλά λεμόνι. Και αν το λεμόνι σου φαίνεται πανάκριβο (λέμε τώρα), τότε στύψε πορτοκάλι αλλά τουλάχιστον ζήτα να είναι όσο το δυνατόν ξινότερο.
Πας στην λαϊκή να πάρεις 5 κιλά μήλα. Αγοράζεις το φθηνότερο από τις 10 ποικιλίες που υπάρχουν ή αυτό που νομίζεις ότι είναι το καλύτερο στην γεύση σε σχέση με τα χρήματα που έχεις στην τσέπη σου; Και γιατί όλες οι ποικιλίες δεν έχουν την ίδια τιμή αγοράς;
Το κόστος του παγίου μίας υπηρεσίας, εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες, ένα εκ των οποίων είναι το αντίστοιχο κόστος της υλοποίησης και των εργασιών που απαιτούνται για να φθάσει στο πελάτη.

----------


## dimyok

Εδω κολλαει η παροιμία με τα κερασια και το μικρο καλαθι   :Razz:

----------


## emskan

Προς το παρόν ούτε καν μικρό καλάθι δεν χρειάζεται! Ούτε η χούφτα δεν γεμίζει...

Δεν με νοιάζει μόνο θα γυρίσει και η κοσμοτε και θα μας λέει: "Πληρώνετε έως 24 και έχετε max 4 άλλοι πληρώνουν 100 και έχουν λιγότερα και από 4! Όποτε πείτε και ευχαριστώ! (Μην ανεβάζετε screenshots ρε παιδιά...).
Φυσικά και αστειεύομαι!

Μακάρι να στρώσει γιατί σε κάνα 4τραμηνο που αποδεσμεύομαι και αν δεν αλλαξει κάτι δραματικα με τον οτε στην περιοχή μου, θα μπορούσα να το δω σοβαρά (πάντα για την 24αρα γιατί θεωρώ υπερβολικά αυτά που ζητάνε για τα υπόλοιπα)

----------


## Geros7

To speedtest που ανέβασα εγώ είναι 24αρα του ΟΤΕ.. Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν έχω κάνει αίτηση στη sky ακόμα είναι γιατί αν αφήσω την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ θα την πάρει άλλος και δεν υπάρχει άλλη ελεύθερη αν χρειαστεί για χψ λόγους να επιστρέψω.. Οπότε προς το παρών βολεύομαι με τα χάλια μέχρι να κατασταλάξει κάπως το θέμα της sky και να έχω ποιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα..

----------


## FGuile

"Καλημέρα,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι θα υπάρξουν μερικές διακοπές στη σύνδεσή σας, σήμερα 13/12/2019 στο διάστημα 08:30-09:30 λόγο εργασιών που θα πραγματοποιηθούν για αναβάθμιση του δικτύου μας.

Ευχαριστούμε για τη κατανόησή σας."

Οντως απο οτι βλεπω απο το καταγραφικο κοπηκε κατα τις 9 και επανηλθε στις 10. Μακαρι οταν παω σπιτι να δω κ ταχυτητες.

Χθες παντως εμαθα οτι σημερα πρωι κατεβαινουν οι τεχνικοι για να φτιαξουν το Ηρακλειο , καθως εκτος απο την εγκατασταση της εξτρα κεραιας, μαλλον ειχε προκυψει κ καποιο αλλο προβλημα με τις υπαρχουσες.

Οποτε τα θετικα νεα ειναι οτι το πραγμα κινειται και συντομα θα εχουμε εξελιξεις.

@Geros7 και γω την σταθερη δεν την αφηνω για τον ιδιο λογο. Πληρωνω παραπανω αλλα εχω την ησυχια μου. Εχω νεο συμβολαιο προσφατο κ παρολο που θα μπορουσα να το σπασω, δεν μπαινω σε διαδικασια. Aμα παιξουν ολα οκ θα τα ριξω ολα μαζι σε ενα load balancer να κοντεψω την διακοσαρα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## potis21

ΔΕΝ θα το αφήσουν να παίξει εδώ. Φαίνεται πως δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε υπηρεσίες πραγματικού χρόνου σε ανθρώπους που έχουν σκάσει δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ και είναι πρόθυμοι να σκάσουν λίγες χιλιάδες ακόμα για να προφυλάξουν την επένδυση τους.
δεν θα βασιζομουν σε αυτούς σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## minas

> ΔΕΝ θα το αφήσουν να παίξει εδώ. Φαίνεται πως δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε υπηρεσίες πραγματικού χρόνου σε ανθρώπους που έχουν σκάσει δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ και είναι πρόθυμοι να σκάσουν λίγες χιλιάδες ακόμα για να προφυλάξουν την επένδυση τους.
> δεν θα βασιζομουν σε αυτούς σε καμία περίπτωση.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς το εννοείς. Χρησιμοποιούν συχνότητες για τις οποίες δεν απαιτείται αδειδότηση, και υποθέτω ότι έχουν μισθωμένη γραμμή με σύμβαση που το προβλέπει. Δεν υπάρχουν πραγματικά ερείσματα ώστε κάποιος να θέσει εμπόδια.
Απλά η χρησιμότητά της έχει άνω όριο που καθορίζεται από τον συνολικό αριθμό των συνδρομητών που τεχνικά μπορούν να συνδεθούν, και είναι πεπερασμένος. Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, προορίζεται να καλύψει κενά, όχι να αντικαταστήσει την σταθερή σύνδεση.

----------


## FGuile

Δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις οταν λες "δεν θα το αφησουν να παιξει εδω" ?

----------


## kmpar

Εννοεί ότι οι κλασικοί πάροχοι θα την πολεμήσουν. Αλλά αυτό δεν παίζει καν. Δεν μπορεί να φτάσει σε τόσο μεγάλο πελατολόγιο ώστε να χάσουν χρήματα και να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με τη skytelecom.
Ωστόσο εάν και εφόσον η τεχνολογία ασύρματης διασύνδεσης αλλάξει τόσο πολύ που μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις μεγάλο πελατολόγιο μόνο τότε ίσως ασχοληθούν ή μπουν κι αυτοί στο παιχνίδι.
Ούτως ή άλλως όταν οι κλασικοί πάροχοι θα πουλάν το 50mbps vdsl στα 20€ δεν θα καταφέρει πιστεύω η Skytelecom να σταθεί στα πόδια της, θα τη φάνε λάχανο.

----------


## potis21

Οχι. Εννοώ πως δέχομαι απανωτά τηλεφωνήματα για άπειρες παρεμβολές για προϋπάρχουσες ζευξεις δηλωμένες στην ΕΕΤΤ (τον καιρό που οι ζεύξεις απαιτούσαν δήλωση!) που λειτουργουν στους 5 GHz και ειναι p2p links απο Ηράκλειο Ρογδιά. 
Τα κανάλια ειναι ήδη πιταρισμένα σε βαθμό κακουργήματος πριν καλα-καλά η Skyαπαυτή βάλει την 1η της κεραία και γινόταν πόλεμος διότι γίνονται μεταδόσεις πραγματικου χρόνου με ελάχιστο delay προς ρογδιά. Με απανωτές συμφωνίες και συνεργασίες δουλεύανε όλα ρολόι.
Τώρα; Χαμούλης και πάλι απο την αρχή. 

Ομως οι "πονεμένοι" δεν μένουν με σταυρωμένα χέρια: Μιλάμε για πολλαπλές 5Mbps στατικές ροές πραγματικου χρόνου και επαγγελματικού περιεχομένου με αμελητέο delay, δεν μπορουν να περιμένουν αυτοι οι άνθρωποι πότε θα κατέβει η Mia Chalifa σε 4Κ στον οικιακό πελάτη της skyαπαυτής. Χάνουν λεφτά με τρελό ρυθμό όταν τους δημιουργείται πρόβλημα. Ετσι, μου ζήτησαν λύσεις. Ε, οι παραγγελίες σε εξοπλισμό ικανό να αντιμετωπίσει τις παρεμβολές (εχει ΗΔΗ παραγγελθεί!)  που προτείνα θα ειναι τέτοιες που όταν θα σκάνε τα πακέτα στο βουνό δεν θα περνάνε οι αιτήσεις των πελατών της skyαπαυτής ουτε με σφαίρες. 
Διαθεσιμότητα; Θα υπάρχει. Εγγυημένη ταχύτητα με χαμηλά Ping? δεν το νομίζω. Οταν το πιάτο γίνει 1.5μ τα παραμύθια τελειώνουν...

Αν θέλουν να κάνουν τέτοια μπίζνα ας πιάσουν άλλη βουνοκορυφή. Η ρογδιά ειναι πάρκο broadcasting δηλωμένο και εξυπηρετούνται δεκάδες επιχειρήσεις που ειναι και ιδιοκτήτες οικοπέδων εκει πάνω.
Μέρες τώρα προσπαθουμε να καταλάβουμε, όλοι μαζί, "καμεράδες" και σταθμοί, ποιός άξαφνα αποφάσισε να μας πνίξει στις παρεμβολές και ακυρώνει 5ετείς προυπάρχουσες ζευξεις που δουλευαν άψογα. Ε, τώρα πλέον ξέρουμε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν υπάρχουν πραγματικά ερείσματα ώστε κάποιος να θέσει εμπόδια.


Hold my beer. H περίπτωση ειναι η ίδια με την περίπτωση του wifi στο σπίτι μας που κάποιος γείτονας "σκάει" πάνω στο κανάλι μας και μεις βάζουμε wifi extenders. η Ρογδιά θα γεμίσει διπλές και τρίδιπλες ζευξείς ωστε να περνά με βεβαιότητα το πακέτο πάνω. Τώρα αν μπορείτε να στήσετε 5 λινκ ο καθένας για να ανεβείτε, καλή τύχη.

Για να καταλάβετε τα μεγέθη:
-Απο την μιά δεκάδες επιχειρήσεις με χιλιάδες επαγγελματίες πελάτες και δεκάδες χιλιάδες άτομα κοινό
-Απο την άλλη, μεγιστο 100 οικιακοί πελάτες και μια επιχείρηση. Κάθε οικιακός πελάτης αναλώνει τον χώρο μιάς επιχείρησης με δεκάδες επιχειρήσεις - πελάτες και χιλιάδες άτομα κοινό.
Ε, πως να το κάνουμε, δεν στέκει.-

----------


## FGuile

Πολυ ενδιαφερον το Post σου.

Εσυ εμπορευεσαι δικτυακα προιοντα στο Ηρακλειο? Αν θελεις φανερωσε μας τι ιδιοτητα εχεις.

Αν ολα αυτα δημιουργουν προβλημα, τοτε γιατι εξ αρχης πηρε αδεια λειτουργειας εδω η Sky? Ειναι λογω της οτι ναναι οργανωσης της Ελλαδαρας μας?

Παντως απο ομιλιες που ειχα με τον υπευθυνο , μου ειχε πει, με δυο λογια, οτι κανουν σταδιακα κ προσεχτικα βηματα για να εναρμονιζονται με ολα τα προβλεπομενα μεχρι κ με τη διωξη ηλ. εγκληματος.

Επισης, αμα τα μεγεθη ειναι 100 οικιακοι συνδρομητες και 10 επιχειρησεις πχ, ειναι τοσο μεγαλη ποσοτητα ωστε να βουλιαξουν σε παρεμβολες τους χιλιαδες επαγγελματιες που προανεφερες? Νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι που μπορει να διευθετηθει.

----------


## sdikr

> Οχι. Εννοώ πως δέχομαι απανωτά τηλεφωνήματα για άπειρες παρεμβολές για προϋπάρχουσες ζευξεις δηλωμένες στην ΕΕΤΤ (τον καιρό που οι ζεύξεις απαιτούσαν δήλωση!) που λειτουργουν στους 5 GHz και ειναι p2p links απο Ηράκλειο Ρογδιά. 
> Τα κανάλια ειναι ήδη πιταρισμένα σε βαθμό κακουργήματος πριν καλα-καλά η Skyαπαυτή βάλει την 1η της κεραία και γινόταν πόλεμος διότι γίνονται μεταδόσεις πραγματικου χρόνου με ελάχιστο delay προς ρογδιά. Με απανωτές συμφωνίες και συνεργασίες δουλεύανε όλα ρολόι.
> Τώρα; Χαμούλης και πάλι απο την αρχή. 
> 
> Ομως οι "πονεμένοι" δεν μένουν με σταυρωμένα χέρια: Μιλάμε για πολλαπλές 5Mbps στατικές ροές πραγματικου χρόνου και επαγγελματικού περιεχομένου με αμελητέο delay, δεν μπορουν να περιμένουν αυτοι οι άνθρωποι πότε θα κατέβει η Mia Chalifa σε 4Κ στον οικιακό πελάτη της skyαπαυτής. Χάνουν λεφτά με τρελό ρυθμό όταν τους δημιουργείται πρόβλημα. Ετσι, μου ζήτησαν λύσεις. Ε, οι παραγγελίες σε εξοπλισμό ικανό να αντιμετωπίσει τις παρεμβολές (εχει ΗΔΗ παραγγελθεί!)  που προτείνα θα ειναι τέτοιες που όταν θα σκάνε τα πακέτα στο βουνό δεν θα περνάνε οι αιτήσεις των πελατών της skyαπαυτής ουτε με σφαίρες. 
> Διαθεσιμότητα; Θα υπάρχει. Εγγυημένη ταχύτητα με χαμηλά Ping? δεν το νομίζω. Οταν το πιάτο γίνει 1.5μ τα παραμύθια τελειώνουν...
> 
> Αν θέλουν να κάνουν τέτοια μπίζνα ας πιάσουν άλλη βουνοκορυφή. Η ρογδιά ειναι πάρκο broadcasting δηλωμένο και εξυπηρετούνται δεκάδες επιχειρήσεις που ειναι και ιδιοκτήτες οικοπέδων εκει πάνω.
> Μέρες τώρα προσπαθουμε να καταλάβουμε, όλοι μαζί, "καμεράδες" και σταθμοί, ποιός άξαφνα αποφάσισε να μας πνίξει στις παρεμβολές και ακυρώνει 5ετείς προυπάρχουσες ζευξεις που δουλευαν άψογα. Ε, τώρα πλέον ξέρουμε.
> ...


Τα 2.4  και τα 5Ghz  είναι διαθέσιμα σε όλους,  όποτε δεν βλέπω να μπορείς να τους κάνεις και κάτι
Υπάρχουν άλλες συχνότητες που χρειάζεται άδεια και μάλλον θα πρέπει να δείτε προς τα εκεί εσείς που θέλετε κάτι εγγυημένο

----------


## FGuile

Σαν να αρχισε η ανοδος μετα τις εργασιες..... Για να δουμε. Η Δευτερα αναμενεται με αγωνια....

----------


## Constantine4

Από ότι φαίνεται μπήκαμε στον σωστό δρόμο! Από το απόγευμα πιάνω 40MBPS Down - 35 Up.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Telumetar

> Από ότι φαίνεται μπήκαμε στον σωστό δρόμο! Από το απόγευμα πιάνω 40MBPS Down - 35 Up.


Πολυ ενθαρρυντικό . Έχει ενδιαφέρον να μας πείτε το ping σήμερα δεδομένες τις συνθήκες του καιρού. Νομίζω από τέλη Μάρτη που μετακομίζω Γάζι θα μπω άμεσα και εγώ στην χρήση της εν λογω υπηρεσίας.

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα. Μετρηση γυρω στις 11.00 το πρωι με βροχη και αερα που κοντεψε να μου ξηλωσει την τεντα.

Επιβεβαιωσα κ με αλλον συνδρομητη που εχει 100αρα κ πιανουμε το ιδιο. Μακαρι μεχρι τη Δευτερα να ειναι ολα κομπλε.

----------


## jkoukos

> Ε, πως να το κάνουμε, δεν στέκει.-


Αν σας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, μπορείτε να αποτανθείτε στην ΕΕΤΤ και να κάνει έλεγχο για την προέλευση των παρεμβολών, δηλαδή ποιος από όλους εκεί στο βουνό είναι ο παράνομος.

Πληροφοριακά στην μπάντα ISM (2,4GHz και 5GHz), ουδέποτε χρειαζόταν άδεια χρήσης του φάσματος, αρκεί να τηρούνται πιστά τα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής απ' όλους όσους  την χρησιμοποιούν.

Για εμπορικούς σκοπούς γίνεται μόνο δήλωση της εγκατάστασης και των κεραιών που χρησιμοποιούνται. Άδεια χρήσης καμία.

Τι ότι μέχρι σήμερα παίζατε μπάλα μόνοι σας και τώρα εμφανίσθηκε και άλλος παίκτης ή πολλαπλασιάστηκαν οι ζεύξεις και μειώθηκαν τα ελεύθερα κανάλια, είναι περιορισμός της ζώνης. Όπως ήδη αναφέρθηκε, υπάρχει η λύση να πάτε σε άλλο φάσμα. Να του το απαγορεύσετε, αν είναι νόμιμος, δεν θα τα καταφέρετε ποτέ. Έχετε όλοι σας τα ίδια δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## emeliss

Πρόβλημα παρεμβολών. Η λύση είναι οι μεγαλύτερες κεραίες και το πιάσιμο περισσότερων καναλιών για την ίδια κίνηση; Βλέπω την ΕΕΤΤ να ανεβαίνει συνέχεια στο βουνό για καταγγελίες. 
Για τα uplink ραδιοφωνικών και τηλεοπτικών σημάτων προς τα κέντρα εκπομπής υπάρχουν αδειοδοτημένες συχνότητες. Ναι κοστίζουν, αλλά έτσι κάνουν δουλειά οι επαγγελματίες.
Μου θυμίζει το σκηνικό εποχές πριν τους Ολυμπιακούς που στα 2.4 έβρισκες τα πάντα. Κυριολεκτικά τα πάντα...

----------


## trapmar

*Λοιπόν παιδιά μόλις πριν λίγο με σύνδεσαν και εμένα και ήρθε η ώρα για να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου....
*
Καταρχήν οι τεχνικοί που ήρθαν ήταν κατά την άποψη μου άριστα εκπαιδευμένοι για αυτό που κάνουν, φιλικοί και συνεννοήσιμοι. Η σύνδεση έγινε σε περίπου μια ώρα και φανταστείτε ότι στο μέρος που είμαι έβρεχε σήμερα (Χερσόνησος – Κουτουλουφάρι Ηρακλείου Κρήτης) και ο Μιχάλης ο ένας τεχνικός που ήταν στην κεραία είχε γίνει μούσκεμα και όμως καθόταν εκεί μιλώντας με SkyTelecom ταυτόχρονα για να βγάλουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. Μόλις τελείωσαν με τις ρυθμίσεις και κατέβηκαν να κάνουν Speedtest και τα σχετικά στο PC. Αυτό που έβλεπα εγώ από τις μετρήσεις δεν μπορούσα πραγματικά να το πιστέψω και θα το δείτε και εσείς παρακάτω. Είναι βέβαια φυσιολογικό καθώς τόσα χρόνια πάνω από 10 Mbps Download δεν είχα δει και με το Speedbooster της Cosmote 40 ταβάνι με αυξομειώσεις και από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη να βλέπεις ακαριαία 90 + ……. Τα παίζεις λίγο!!!!!
Η κεραία που μου έβαλαν είναι της Ubiquiti ή Powerbeam AC Gen 2 και την γύρισαν προς Κουρούνες Νεάπολης επειδή δεν είχα οπτική επαφή με Ροδιά. Μου έφεραν επίσης ένα Router TP-Link 300 Mbps το οποίο δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω άμεσα καθώς έχω το Linksys EA6350 AC1200+ και είμαι ευχαριστημένος.

*Κεραία:*
https://www.ui.com/airmax/powerbeam-ac-gen2/

*Router:*
https://www.tp-link.com/gr/home-netw...ter/tl-wr841n/

Από την μεριά μου θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω την SkyTelecom και τους τεχνικούς της για την άψογη εξυπηρέτηση και το αποτέλεσμα που βγήκε από την πρώτη μέρα. Την σύνδεση θα την κρατήσω παράλληλα με Cosmote για ένα με δυο μήνες να δω αν όντως συνεχίσει και παίζει τόσο καλά και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα κάνω φορητότητα και τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό στην SkyTelecom και αντίο στις παλιές και ξεπερασμένες γραμμές του χαλκού

*Το πακέτο που επέλεξα είναι το HomeAirfiber 100 Internet.
*
*Δείτε παρακάτω τα αποτελέσματα από Speedtest:*

----------


## FGuile

> *Λοιπόν παιδιά μόλις πριν λίγο με σύνδεσαν και εμένα και ήρθε η ώρα για να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου....
> *
> Καταρχήν οι τεχνικοί που ήρθαν ήταν κατά την άποψη μου άριστα εκπαιδευμένοι για αυτό που κάνουν, φιλικοί και συνεννοήσιμοι. Η σύνδεση έγινε σε περίπου μια ώρα και φανταστείτε ότι στο μέρος που είμαι έβρεχε σήμερα (Χερσόνησος – Κουτουλουφάρι Ηρακλείου Κρήτης) και ο Μιχάλης ο ένας τεχνικός που ήταν στην κεραία είχε γίνει μούσκεμα και όμως καθόταν εκεί μιλώντας με SkyTelecom ταυτόχρονα για να βγάλουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. Μόλις τελείωσαν με τις ρυθμίσεις και κατέβηκαν να κάνουν Speedtest και τα σχετικά στο PC. Αυτό που έβλεπα εγώ από τις μετρήσεις δεν μπορούσα πραγματικά να το πιστέψω και θα το δείτε και εσείς παρακάτω. Είναι βέβαια φυσιολογικό καθώς τόσα χρόνια πάνω από 10 Mbps Download δεν είχα δει και με το Speedbooster της Cosmote 40 ταβάνι με αυξομειώσεις και από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη να βλέπεις ακαριαία 90 + ……. Τα παίζεις λίγο!!!!!
> Η κεραία που μου έβαλαν είναι της Ubiquiti ή Powerbeam AC Gen 2 και την γύρισαν προς Κουρούνες Νεάπολης επειδή δεν είχα οπτική επαφή με Ροδιά. Μου έφεραν επίσης ένα Router TP-Link 300 Mbps το οποίο δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω άμεσα καθώς έχω το Linksys EA6350 AC1200+ και είμαι ευχαριστημένος.
> 
> *Κεραία:*
> https://www.ui.com/airmax/powerbeam-ac-gen2/
> 
> *Router:*
> ...


Φιλε μου πολυ χαιρομαι για σενα.

Ναι τα παιδια ειναι πολυ καλα κ συννενοησημα παρολο τις δυσκολιες που τραβανε.

Χαρηκα διπλα για αυτο που ειπες , καθως στον Αγιο Νικολαο εχω clear vision τις Κουρουνες και τον Σταυρο με τις κεραιες, οποτε λογικα θα παει καλα αν βαλω στο πατρικο μου που σκεφτομαι να το κανω απο Γεναρη. Καθως τα 3Mbps ειναι χαλια τοσα χρονια εκει.

Λογικα εσυ δεν θα εχεις τα θεματα του Ηρακλειου (τα οποια ελπιζω να λυθουν συντομα). Εσυ εισαι πιο εξω προς Ηρακλειο απο Χερσονησσο, αν καταλαβα καλα?

Αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω κανε μου μια χαρη. Παρε επι 3 μερες σερι, 3 μετρησεις την ημερα (πρωι - μεσημερι - βραδυ) και ανεβασε τις να δουμε τι γινεται με τον απο εκει κομβο κ ποσοσ σταθερος ειναι.

----------


## trapmar

> Φιλε μου πολυ χαιρομαι για σενα.
> 
> Ναι τα παιδια ειναι πολυ καλα κ συννενοησημα παρολο τις δυσκολιες που τραβανε.
> 
> Χαρηκα διπλα για αυτο που ειπες , καθως στον Αγιο Νικολαο εχω clear vision τις Κουρουνες και τον Σταυρο με τις κεραιες, οποτε λογικα θα παει καλα αν βαλω στο πατρικο μου που σκεφτομαι να το κανω απο Γεναρη. Καθως τα 3Mbps ειναι χαλια τοσα χρονια εκει.
> 
> Λογικα εσυ δεν θα εχεις τα θεματα του Ηρακλειου (τα οποια ελπιζω να λυθουν συντομα). Εσυ εισαι πιο εξω προς Ηρακλειο απο Χερσονησσο, αν καταλαβα καλα?
> 
> Αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω κανε μου μια χαρη. Παρε επι 3 μερες σερι, 3 μετρησεις την ημερα (πρωι - μεσημερι - βραδυ) και ανεβασε τις να δουμε τι γινεται με τον απο εκει κομβο κ ποσοσ σταθερος ειναι.


Ναι φίλε θα κάνω έτσι κι αλλιώς μετρήσεις.
και φαντάσου σήμερα που είναι χάλια ο καιρός και με τέτοια απόσταση πως παίζει.

----------


## chris papas

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα παρακολουθω το θεμα αρκετα ειμαι συνδρομητης βονταφον πανω απο 5 χρονια και προκοπη δεν εχω δει 6mbps down και 0.6 up!
Τηλεφωνησα στη skytelecom και γραπτως μεσω social(fb) γραπτως μου ειπαν μεχρι τελος του χρονου στη κορινθια και συγκεκριμενα στο βραχατι κορινθιας!
Το εχω ψαξει αρκετα και πιστευω πραγματικα αξιζει για αυτο που προσφερει η κυρια ασχολια μου ειναι το gaming οποτε εκει πιστευω θα δω και το πινγκ το πακετ λος και γενικα τη ποιοτητα της "γραμμης".Οποτε οποτε εχω και εγω κατι νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω!

----------


## dimyok

Μια μεγαλυτερη κεραια χρειαζεται . Τι σκ@τα το θελουν το ρουτερ του 10ευρου αμα δινεις τοσα  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ξαναυπολογισθουν οι παραμετροι. Φερτε κανα κομπιουτερακι.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP6CcIRWJKk

----------


## FGuile

Μακαρι να πετυχει παιδια κ να καλυψει κ αλλα προβληματικα σημεια, γιατι χρειαζεται.

Μεγαλυτερη κεραια στο βουνο εννοεις χρειαζονται ή για τους συνδρομητες?

Εμ ετσι οπως τα λει ο φιλος παραπανω , θα τα βγαλουμε τα κομπιουτερατσα μας....

@trapmar στειλε κ μια μετρηση πιο βραδυ σημερα αν θες.

----------


## potis21

> Εσυ εμπορευεσαι δικτυακα προιοντα στο Ηρακλειο? Αν θελεις φανερωσε μας τι ιδιοτητα εχεις.


Οχι. Ειμαι αυτός που τρέχει όταν τα εμπορευόμενα απο τους άλλους δικτυακά προϊόντα αποτυγχάνουν παντελώς να δουλέψουν, και εντοπίζω τον λόγο για τον οποίο συμβαίνει αυτό. Ειμαι σύμβουλος δηλαδή, ούτε κάν εγκαταστάτης. 




> Αν ολα αυτα δημιουργουν προβλημα, τοτε γιατι εξ αρχης πηρε αδεια λειτουργειας εδω η Sky? Ειναι λογω της οτι ναναι οργανωσης της Ελλαδαρας μας?


Εντελώς. Ιδανικά, επιχειρήσεις παρόχου σε τελικούς χρήστες απαιτουν αδειοδοτημένο φορέα. Τι απαγορεύει πχ στην Vodafone να πατά wifi links με όλο το διαθέσιμο εύρος και να στήνει 4g κεραίες; Τί το απαγορεύει παγκόσμια; Τι το απαγόρευε σε μένα και δεν τους πρόλαβα κατα 15 χρόνια (το πρώτο μου wifi ptp link στο Ηράκλειο το εστησα το 2001); 

Τα προβλήματα στην προσέγγιση ειναι πολλά και διαφορα. Απο νομικά (η ανταπόκριση του p2p link δεν ανήκει στον ίδιο φορέα, φυσικό πρόσωπο ή νομικό πρόσωπο, αλλά σε κάποιον που παρέχει υπηρεσίες επι πληρωμή. Η ως τώρα εφαρμογή προέβλεπε την ISM λειτουργία εντός των εγκαταστάσεων του τελικου χρήστη των υπηρεσιών (το routerακι σας). Η τωρινη εφαρμογή το χρησιμοποιεί για υπηρεσίες backbone και αυτό νομικά μπάζει απο παντου) εώς τεχνικά (αν ικανή μάζα συνδρομητών αναπτυχθεί, ο φορέας εχει "τσιμπήσει" για λογαριασμό του και μόνο όλη την ISM μπάντα. Αυτό παιδιά όσο και να χτυπιέστε ειναι παράνομο. Εξηγώ: Στο βουνό δουλεύουν 20 φορείς με εξοπλισμό αξίας χιλιάδων ευρώ που ειναι βασισμένος στις συγκεκριμένες ζευξεις. Δεν "καβατζώνει" ο καθε είς για πάρτη του όλη την μπάντα! Ειναι πολλοι και την μοιράζονται, συννενοούνται μεχρι και τα κανάλια ωστε να ανεβάσουν CCQ στο 100!
Με ποιον συννενοήθηκε η skyαπαυτή για να αρχίσει να καρφώνει κεραίες; 



> Παντως απο ομιλιες που ειχα με τον υπευθυνο , μου ειχε πει, με δυο λογια, οτι κανουν σταδιακα κ προσεχτικα βηματα για να εναρμονιζονται με ολα τα προβλεπομενα μεχρι κ με τη διωξη ηλ. εγκληματος.


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι γινεται στα απο πάνω OSI layers. Το πρόβλημα ειναι στο physical layer και ειναι πολλαπλό. Ούτε το όραμά τους δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει στην παρούσα φάση. 




> Επισης, αμα τα μεγεθη ειναι 100 οικιακοι συνδρομητες και 10 επιχειρησεις πχ, ειναι τοσο μεγαλη ποσοτητα ωστε να βουλιαξουν σε παρεμβολες τους χιλιαδες επαγγελματιες που προανεφερες? Νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι που μπορει να διευθετηθει.


Ναι, διότι ( ενας επαγγελματικός χρήστης = ένας οικιακός χρήστης)!

Και ανέφεραν και άλλοι




> Υπάρχουν άλλες συχνότητες που χρειάζεται άδεια και μάλλον θα πρέπει να δείτε προς τα εκεί εσείς που θέλετε κάτι εγγυημένο


Και ADSL επίσης. Οχι στην βουνοκορυφή. Εδω ακουμε αγαπητέ Sdikr πως ο άλλος εβαλε επικουρικά την γραμμή για να κατεβάζει torrents, γιατί δεν τον φτάνουν τα 50 και θέλει να πάει στην.. "διακοσάρα" (sic). Newsflash: υπάρχουν σημεία (το πανεπιστήμιο κρήτης ειναι ενα) απο τα οποία δεν ανεβαίνει το λινκ πάνω απο τα 6GHZ διότι δεν υπάρχει κάν οπτική επαφή και "καβαλάμε" τον λόφο με την 3η fresnel. Πως θα διατηρηθεί η ζευξη αν την πηγαίναμε στα 24; Εκεί ειναι LOS εντελώς! Δεν θα περάσει ποτέ τον λόφο. Αρα η skyαπαυτή ακυρώνει επένδυση του πανεπιστημίου κρήτης στην Ρογδιά επειδή θέλει την μόνη διαθέσιμη μπάντα που υποστηρίζει p2p link στο σημείο για πάρτη της.
Το ΠΚ δεν ειναι ούτε η ειδική περίπτωση, ούτε το μόνο παράδειγμα. Εχω άλλα 3 να παραθέσω, αλλά δεν ειμαι άμεσα affiliated με αυτά. 

Ξεχνάτε και τα εξής βασικά:

1) Το πάρκο στην Ρογδιά ειναι βιομηχανικό πάρκο εκπομπής. Δεν μπορεί να φυγει απο την βουνοκορυφή ο καθένας και "σ' άλλη παραλία". 

2) Για τον ίδιο λόγο που ο skyαπαυτός σκέφτηκε να χρησιμοποιήσει ISM μπάντα για να προσφέρει υποκατάστατο καθολικής υπηρεσίας σε απομακρυσμένους χρήστες, ειναι απαραίτητη και αυτή η μορφή των ζευξεων στην Ρογδιά: ΔΕΝ ανεβαίνει VDSL/ADSL/SDSL επάνω. Δεν ανεβαίνει τίποτε. Και μεις πρέπει να ανεχόμαστε το οτι το ηρακλειωτάκι θέλει να βλέπει chalifa σε 4k μεσω... Ρογδιάς. Πραγματικά τρελαίνεσαι. Γιατί δεν νοικιάζει στο κέντρο της πόλης κοντά στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ να στήσει ο'τι του μυρίσει;

3) Οι ήδη εγκατεστημένοι χρήστες της υπηρεσίας αναγκάστικά χρησιμοποιουν μπάντα ελευθερης χρήσης διότι τα αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα χρήσης απο ενα φορέα για μια ζευξη στις συχνότητες που προτείνονται απο το υπουργείο και χρεώνονται απο την ΕΕΤΤ υπερβαίνουν το κόστος μισθοδοσίας ενός υπάλληλου σε ημιαπασχόληση ανα έτος, ανα σταθμό. Δεν ειναι βιώσιμο. Εκτός αν για να βλέπει ενας την Mia Chalifa σε 4Κ πρέπει να απολυθεί ενας αλλος απο την δουλειά του.-

Αρα όχι. Υπάρχουν εγκατεστημένες πλήρως λειτουργικές λύσεις και η περιοχή πάνω στο βουνό απαιτεί ειδικές συνθήκες εφαρμογής των σχετικών πρωτοκόλλων. Αυτές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ορθολογική χρήση του διαθέσιμου φάσματος και η εν λόγω εφαρμογή ξεφευγει απο το πλαίσιο, συνιστώντας κατάχρηση. 

Ακόμα και ο φόρτος επι των καναλιών ανεβαίνει δυναμικά, καθιστώντας αδύνατη εργασία την διακρίβωση των ζευξεων! 
Την μια στιγμή, ο φόρτος ειναι μηδαμινός και όλα πάνε ρολόι. Την άλλη στιγμή, όλος ο αέρας πάνω απο την Ρογδιά "καίγεται" απο τα collisions! 

Τέλος, ποιά ειναι η συνολική παραγόμενη EIRP των δεσμών προς Ρογδιά απο το Ηράκλειο στο Point - to Multipoint link? Το Downlinκ του p2mp πόσα κανάλια δεσμεύει και σε τι ενέργειες εκπομπής; 

Τα όργανα ετοιμάζονται και όπως πάει θα εχουν κουρδιστεί πολύ πριν τις γιορτές...





> Εμ ετσι οπως τα λει ο φιλος παραπανω , θα τα βγαλουμε τα κομπιουτερατσα μας


Αν ειναι για να λύσουμε εξισώσεις πεδίων και κορεσμό ODFM, καλά θα ειναι...

----------


## sdikr

> Οχι. Ειμαι αυτός που τρέχει όταν τα εμπορευόμενα απο τους άλλους δικτυακά προϊόντα αποτυγχάνουν παντελώς να δουλέψουν, και εντοπίζω τον λόγο για τον οποίο συμβαίνει αυτό. Ειμαι σύμβουλος δηλαδή, ούτε κάν εγκαταστάτης. 
> 
> 
> Εντελώς. Ιδανικά, επιχειρήσεις παρόχου σε τελικούς χρήστες απαιτουν αδειοδοτημένο φορέα. Τι απαγορεύει πχ στην Vodafone να πατά wifi links με όλο το διαθέσιμο εύρος και να στήνει 4g κεραίες; Τί το απαγορεύει παγκόσμια; Τι το απαγόρευε σε μένα και δεν τους πρόλαβα κατα 15 χρόνια (το πρώτο μου wifi ptp link στο Ηράκλειο το εστησα το 2001); 
> 
> Τα προβλήματα στην προσέγγιση ειναι πολλά και διαφορα. Απο νομικά (η ανταπόκριση του p2p link δεν ανήκει στον ίδιο φορέα, φυσικό πρόσωπο ή νομικό πρόσωπο, αλλά σε κάποιον που παρέχει υπηρεσίες επι πληρωμή. Η ως τώρα εφαρμογή προέβλεπε την ISM λειτουργία εντός των εγκαταστάσεων του τελικου χρήστη των υπηρεσιών (το routerακι σας). Η τωρινη εφαρμογή το χρησιμοποιεί για υπηρεσίες backbone και αυτό νομικά μπάζει απο παντου) εώς τεχνικά (αν ικανή μάζα συνδρομητών αναπτυχθεί, ο φορέας εχει "τσιμπήσει" για λογαριασμό του και μόνο όλη την ISM μπάντα. Αυτό παιδιά όσο και να χτυπιέστε ειναι παράνομο. Εξηγώ: Στο βουνό δουλεύουν 20 φορείς με εξοπλισμό αξίας χιλιάδων ευρώ που ειναι βασισμένος στις συγκεκριμένες ζευξεις. Δεν "καβατζώνει" ο καθε είς για πάρτη του όλη την μπάντα! Ειναι πολλοι και την μοιράζονται, συννενοούνται μεχρι και τα κανάλια ωστε να ανεβάσουν CCQ στο 100!
> Με ποιον συννενοήθηκε η skyαπαυτή για να αρχίσει να καρφώνει κεραίες; 
> 
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι γινεται στα απο πάνω OSI layers. Το πρόβλημα ειναι στο physical layer και ειναι πολλαπλό. Ούτε το όραμά τους δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει στην παρούσα φάση. 
> ...


oh Ναι θα πρέπει να το ανεχτείς, αλλιώς πας σε πιο ακριβές λύσεις,
Αν δεν σας αρέσει το κόστος της άδειας tough luck που λένε

----------


## dimyok

Δηλαδη εσυ προειδοποιεις για διακοπη υπηρεσιας και το π@λι στο χερι γιατι στο κολοχωρι εχουν στησει πολλα συμφεροντα τα κουβαδακια τους ;  Οk αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα ψηλα σημεια να στήσουν κεραιες ;

----------


## potis21

Οπως τι; Κλείσιμο; Επειδή μια επιχείρηση καταδυναστευει το φάσμα; Τις πιό ακριβές λύσεις τις παραγγέιλαμε ήδη. Τα ωραία έρχονται.

- - - Updated - - -




> κολοχωρι εχουν στησει πολλα συμφεροντα τα κουβαδακια τους


Δεν θα φάω μπάν 20 χρόνια μετά για να σου πω πως άλλα κουβαδάκια εχουν συμφέροντα, ούτε για να σου πω για το κωλοχώρι κάτι που θέλω. 
Ναι, υπάρχουν. Εμείς ειμαστε εγκλωβισμένοι στην Ρογδιά. Ενα δίκτυο mesh που σέβεται τον εαυτό του θα ειχε ανταπόκριση στην Βιομηχανική περιοχή, στην Φορτέτσα, στα ΤΕΙ, στα 2 Αοράκια, στο κέντρο του ηρακλείου και στην Χανιόπορτα, όπως και στην περιοχή του Ατλαντίς και στο Μασταμπά.

ΟΠΩΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΤΟ ΗWMN δηλαδή, αλλά εμεις που τα σκάμε απο την τσέπη μας ειμαστε πιό οργανωμένοι απο μια ΑΕ...

Τέλος, τα "κουβαδάκια" που εχουν συμφέροντα σας κρατάνε στα 4Mbps και όχι οι άμοιροι καταφορολογημένοι ΟΕ και ΕΕ επαγγελματίες.

----------


## sdikr

Με λίγα λόγια, τόσα χρόνια κάνανε χρήση συχνοτήτων που είναι ελεύθερες  και τις χρεώναμε premium,  τώρα που ήρθανε και άλλοι να κάνουν χρήση αυτών των ελευθέρων θα τους τσακίσουμε!

Προσέξτε πολύ καλά τις παρεμβολές, γιατί η ΕΕΤΤ κόβει πισινούς σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και το πρόστιμο θα σας βγει παραπάνω απο το να πάτε σε άλλη συχνότητα με κανονική άδεια.

----------


## jkoukos

Θα στο πως όσο πιο απλά γίνεται. Είστε ελεύθεροι να ζητήσετε όποιον έλεγχο θέλετε και να επιληφθούν οι αρμόδιες αρχές σε περίπτωση οποιασδήποτε αυθαιρεσίας.
Αν όμως είναι καθόλα νόμιμη η εταιρεία, να έχεις υπόψη ότι θα κάνετε μία τρύπα στο νερό.
Δεν έχει καμία σημασία τι πληρώνεται, γιατί το πληρώνεται, τι έχετε στήσει κλπ. Η χρήση του φάσματος είναι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ προς ΟΛΟΥΣ μηδενός εξαιρουμένου, με τα ίδια δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις έναντι του νόμου. ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καμία απολύτως απαγόρευση ή περιορισμός στην χρήση της από οποιονδήποτε.

----------


## FGuile

@potis οποτε λες πως με τον νεο χρονο η Sky θα εχει εκδιωχθει απο την Ρογδια ή θα εχει παει τοσο πατος , ωστε να την αφησουμε ολοι οι συνδρομητες?

Οκ καταλαβαινω τις αναγκες των επαγγελματιων που λες. Αλλα τι εναλλακτικη προτεινεις για το Ηρακλειο, το οποιο εχει βουλιαξει στο θεμα συνδεσεων κ δεν υπαρχει πορτα ουτε για δειγμα? Να μεινουμε στα 10Mbps ολοι οσοι δεν ειχαμε τυχη με το να μας εγκαταστησουν πρωιμα μια καμπινα με onu?

Πιστευεις οτι το προβλημα των παρεμβολων ειναι καθαρα προβλημα συνειπαρξης της Sky με τους υπολοιπους στη Ρογδια κ οτι αν πχ δωσει απο τον Γιουχτα δε θα υπαρχει θεμα?

Εστω οτι οι επαγγελματιες εγκαθιστουν τον προτεινομενο εξοπλισμο κ αλλαζουν τα πετρελαια σε μας τους συνδρομητες της Sky. Τι εμποδιζει την Sky να χρησιμοποιησει αντιστοιχο εξοπλισμο για να ανεβασει τους συνδρομητες της? Το κοστος των δεκτων?

Με την ιδια λογικη κ γω που θελω να ανεβασω εναν σερβερ για δουλεια, θα πρεπει να τα χωνω στις ξανθιες που βγαζουν 20 φωτο το 5λεπτο κ τις ανεβαζουν στο instagram και τρωνε bandwidth απο το internet! Ή να τα βαλω με τους ηρακλειωτες που θελαν τοσες συνδεσεις , ωστε δεν υπαρχει πλεον ελευθερη πορτα για adsl σχεδον σε ολο το Ηρακλειο.

Σορυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις, αλλα καθε ποστ σου μου γεννα και 20 ερωτηματα.

----------


## potis21

> τόσα χρόνια κάνανε χρήση συχνοτήτων που είναι ελεύθερες και τις χρεώναμε premium


Η φράση δεν εχει νόημα, παρακαλώ για επαναδιατύπωση πριν απαντήσω.




> Προσέξτε πολύ καλά τις παρεμβολές, γιατί η ΕΕΤΤ κόβει πισινούς σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και το πρόστιμο θα σας βγει παραπάνω απο το να πάτε σε άλλη συχνότητα με κανονική άδεια.


Exactly my point.-

----------


## Telumetar

> Η φράση δεν εχει νόημα, παρακαλώ για επαναδιατύπωση πριν απαντήσω.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.-


Τα περισσότερα από όσα λες δεν τα γνωρίζω και δεν τα καταλαβαίνω κιόλας, άλλωστε ένας άμοιρος ελευθερος επαγγελαμτιας που δουλευει από το σπίτι του είμαι, και προσπαθει για τη δουλεια του να κανει Upload 300-400 mb τη μέρα με απλή σύνδεση γιατί δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη εναλλακτική... όμως εύχομαι για το καλό των καταναλωτών η sky να λειτουργεί ορθά και νόμιμα καθώς έτσι σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης αυτό θα ρίξει της τιμές των τηλεπικοινωνιών για όλους, και για αυτούς που εργάζεσαι και χρησιμοποιούν τη Ρογδιά για την παροχή υπηρεσιών (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ,υπόθεση κάνω) αλλά και για εμας που δεν θέλουμε να βλέπουμε τη Μια Χαλίφα πως τη λένε αλλά θέλουμε να απολαμβάνουμε ενα κοινωνικό αγαθό και να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. 

Και καλό ειναι να κρατήσουμε την συζητηση σε λογικά πλαίσια και εκφράσεις τύπου "κωλοχώρι" , "ηρακλειωτάκι", κλπ δεν αρμόζουν σε φορουμ αλλά σε καφενέδες. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παρεξηγηθεί κανείς

----------


## dimyok

Σορυ αμα τον προσβαλα κιολας αλλα δε το θελω για τσοντες ...Περα απο τη πλακα απο τη σκοπια του αμοιρου απλου χρηστη 8 mbps ... απο οτι φαινεται βγηκε λαβρακι με τις telecoms .

----------


## potis21

> @potis οποτε λες πως με τον νεο χρονο η Sky θα εχει εκδιωχθει απο την Ρογδια ή θα εχει παει τοσο πατος , ωστε να την αφησουμε ολοι οι συνδρομητες?


Λεω πως τα μεγέθη και το δίκτυο και οι μπάντες που εχει ως τώρα υλοποιήσει η εταιρεία αυτή δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ούτε κάν αυτό που υπόσχεται, ενώ παράλληλα δημιουργεί τρελά προβλήματα σε χρήστες που μόνο με σταυρωμένα χέρια δεν πρόκειται να κάτσουν. Ειναι 30 χρόνια στις βουνοκορυφές και τα δικαστήρια, ειναι σκληροπετσωμένοι, μαθημένοι σε αυτά. 




> Οκ καταλαβαινω τις αναγκες των επαγγελματιων που λες. Αλλα τι εναλλακτικη προτεινεις για το Ηρακλειο, το οποιο εχει βουλιαξει στο θεμα συνδεσεων κ δεν υπαρχει πορτα ουτε για δειγμα? Να μεινουμε στα 10Mbps ολοι οσοι δεν ειχαμε τυχη με το να μας εγκαταστησουν πρωιμα μια καμπινα με onu?


Να αρχίσει ο καθολικός πάροχος να στήνει το κατιτίς του ωστε να μπορουν οι μπάντες να χρησιμοποιουνται για τους σκοπους για τους οποίους προοριζονται, ξερωγω; Υπάρχουν στον Ανησσαρά καμπίνες που σκουριάζουν εδω και χρόνια διότι δεν εχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί ακόμα. Τι κάνουν οι κυβερνήσεις μας γι αυτό; Δηλαδή εγω που εχω πχ ενα σπίτι που δεν βλέπει ρογδιά δεν θα πάρω ποτέ "γρήγορο ιντερνετ"; Δεν ειναι και λιγουλάκι φασιστικό αυτό, να χωρίζεις ψαλίδες με βάση την οπτική επαφή με μια βουνοκορυφή ξεχνώντας τους πλήβειους που δεν μένουν σε ρετιρέ;

Επίσης, νομίζεις πως εγω που το πρόγραμμα που δουλεύω αυτό τον καιρό  απαιτεί 28GB δεδομένων για το update (Xilinx Vivado) καλοπερνάω με τα 10Mbps? Πάντως δεν κατέστρεψα ολοσχερώς μια μπάντα ολόκληρη για να εχω ίντερνετ, ενω διατηρούσα την τεχνική επιλογή. 




> Πιστευεις οτι το προβλημα των παρεμβολων ειναι καθαρα προβλημα συνειπαρξης της Sky με τους υπολοιπους στη Ρογδια κ οτι αν πχ δωσει απο τον Γιουχτα δε θα υπαρχει θεμα?


Ενω σαν ιδέα ειναι καλή, απαιτει mesh τοπολογία για να υλοποιηθεί και backbones στα 24GHz για hop στην Ρογδιά ή όπου αλλου ενω τα ενδιάμεσα μπορουν να ειναι στους 5GHz χωρίς κορεσμό της μπάντας. Θυμίζω πως και άλλοι πάροχοι (πχ Vodafone) εχουν αρχίσει να ενσωματώνουν στα οικιακά AP τεχνολογία 5GHz οποτε οι παρεμβολές που σε λίγο θα δέχεται ο οικιακός ανταποκριτής θα ειναι τέτοιες που θα ακυρώνουν την υπόσχεση του εν λόγω παρόχου. Αυτό φυσικά θα ισχύει για εντάσεις πεδίου απο ΡΟΓΔΙΑ, και όχι απο την συνοικία απέναντι. 




> Εστω οτι οι επαγγελματιες εγκαθιστουν τον προτεινομενο εξοπλισμο κ αλλαζουν τα πετρελαια σε μας τους συνδρομητες της Sky. Τι εμποδιζει την Sky να χρησιμοποιησει αντιστοιχο εξοπλισμο για να ανεβασει τους συνδρομητες της? Το κοστος των δεκτων?


Το κόστος ανα μονάδα, ο αριθμός των συνδρομητών και η χωρητικότητα του πύργου του... Κρητοράματος,  σε αυτή την φάση. 
Επίσης, πιό μεγάλα πιάτα = πιό στενός λοβός απο την βουνοκορυφή. Για να μαζέψεις όλους τους συνδρομητές θα μαζευεις αναγκαστικά και τα πακέτα του επαγγελματία. Η διαφορά ειναι πως ο επαγγελματίας πετυχαίνει link, αρα βομβαρδίζει με πακέτα συνέχεια, ενω η ευρυγώνια κεραία απλά στέλνει overhead για επανεκπομπή πακέτων. Διαφορά στην ταχύτητα; Ο μέν μπορεί να στέλνει σταθερά με 10Mbps και δεν χρειάζεται κι άλλα, αλλά ο χρήστης θα παλευει μεταξύ 4-10  Mbps αν ειναι... μόνος του στην κεραία, η μέση τιμή θα στρογγυλοποιείται κάπου στα 6.
Για να πετύχει οσα υπόσχεται, θα πρέπει να ζευγαρώνει ενα προς ένα: Εχει κόστος αυτό. Θέλει 2 κεραίες, ενοίκιο, ρευμα, ευρος ζώνης κατωφερούς ζευξης backbone. Not quite fun. 





> Σορυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις, αλλα καθε ποστ σου μου γεννα και 20 ερωτηματα.


Παρακαλώ. Τιμή μου και χαρά μου.

- - - Updated - - -

Το "Ηρακλειωτάκι" μπορώ να ειμαι κι εγω. Αναφέρεται σε πιτσιρικά που μύρισε "αίμα" για gbit OoM internet.
Και γω θα το γουσταρα, ξέρετε. Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω, όχι διότι μου λείπει το ευρος ζώνης στην απόληξη της ζευξης, αλλά επειδή σεβομαι και τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Μάλιστα, υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες που εχουν πραγματική ανάγκη απο πραγματικά γρηγορο ίντερνετ της τάξης των εκατοντάδων Mbps, και δεν σκέφτηκαν ποτέ αυτή την λύση λόγω του προβλήματος της χαμηλής σταθερότητας της συνδεσης! Πως ο skyαπαυτός πουλάει "εγγυημένα" ήθελα να ξερα.

Μάλιστα, αποφάσισα με 2 επενδυτές μου να απευθύνουμε επίσημο αίτημα στην ΕΕΤΤ για το αν η χρήση της μπάντας ISM υποστηρίζει εμπορικές εφαρμογές της μορφής που η Skyαπαυτή υλοποιεί. Εχουμε ενα πύργο στην Ρογδιά 24 μ ύψος και τα ραδιοφωνα δεν πάνε πολυ καλά, λέμε να δουμε αν τον γεμίσουμε κι εμεις με πιάτα αν θα μαζέψουμε το χαρτί. 
Αν όμως η απάντηση ειναι αρνητική, ξέρετε τι σημαίνει αυτό για την skyαπαυτή.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως ισχυρίζεστε, ο ανταγωνισμός ειναι καλό πράγμα. Προσεχώς τα σπουδαία rev. 2.1

----------


## Telumetar

> Το "Ηρακλειωτάκι" μπορώ να ειμαι κι εγω. Αναφέρεται σε πιτσιρικά που μύρισε "αίμα" για gbit OoM internet.
> Και γω θα το γουσταρα, ξέρετε. Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω, όχι διότι μου λείπει το ευρος ζώνης στην απόληξη της ζευξης, αλλά επειδή σεβομαι και τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Μάλιστα, υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες που εχουν πραγματική ανάγκη απο πραγματικά γρηγορο ίντερνετ της τάξης των εκατοντάδων Mbps, και δεν σκέφτηκαν ποτέ αυτή την λύση λόγω του προβλήματος της χαμηλής σταθερότητας της συνδεσης! Πως ο skyαπαυτός πουλάει "εγγυημένα" ήθελα να ξερα.
> 
> Μάλιστα, αποφάσισα με 2 επενδυτές μου να απευθύνουμε επίσημο αίτημα στην ΕΕΤΤ για το αν η χρήση της μπάντας ISM υποστηρίζει εμπορικές εφαρμογές της μορφής που η Skyαπαυτή υλοποιεί. Εχουμε ενα πύργο στην Ρογδιά 24 μ ύψος και τα ραδιοφωνα δεν πάνε πολυ καλά, λέμε να δουμε αν τον γεμίσουμε κι εμεις με πιάτα αν θα μαζέψουμε το χαρτί. 
> Αν όμως η απάντηση ειναι αρνητική, ξέρετε τι σημαίνει αυτό για την skyαπαυτή.. 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως ισχυρίζεστε, ο ανταγωνισμός ειναι καλό πράγμα. Προσεχώς τα σπουδαία rev. 2.1


Μένει να δουμε που θα κάτσει η μπίλια. Και εγώ επαγγελματίας είμαι και αναγκάζομαι και βάζω 4g για να ανεβάσω για το πανεπιστήμιο αρχεία καθώς έχω την "τυχη" να μένω πόρο (8.5/0.7) ενώ ακόμα και στο σπίτι που μετακομίζω στο Γάζι κι εκει δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη VDSL. Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι ακόμα κι αν διαφωνει κάποιος με την sky και αντίστοιχες εταιρίες, ή αν έχει συγκρουόμενα συμφέροντα καλό θα ειναι να σκεφτεί αν του φταίει ο απλός χρήστης ο οποιος απλά παλεύει για το καλύτερο για να κάνει τη δουλειά του ή για να διασκεδάσει 

Όπως και να χει μακαρι να βγάλουμε ακρη θετικη για ολους

----------


## potis21

Ομως, υπάρχουν και άλλοι απλοί χρήστες που εξυπηρετούνται απο εταιρείες τις οποίες η Skyαπαυτή καταστρέφει.
Δεκάδες τηλεφωνήματα περι προβληματικής υπηρεσίας απο τους απλούς χρήστες προς τους εκτιθέμενους επαγγελματίες το δεκαήμερο εμπορικής λειτουργίας της Skyαπαυτής το επιβεβαιώνουν.
Υπάρχει διεθνής τακτική για την υλοποιηση συγκεκριμένων τεχνολογικών λύσεων, και η παροχή οικιακου ίντερνετ σε μητρόπολη μεσω ISM μπάντας σε p2p ζευξεις απο τον πάροχο στον τελικό χρήστη Δ Ε Ν ανήκει σε αυτές. Το γεγονός πως στην Ελλάδα ειμαστε ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΙ να διεκδικήσουμε αυτό που μας αξίζει σε όρους ευρυζωνικότητας (τι διαλο, κάθε τριήμερο μπαίνω στις σελιδες διαθεσιμότητας για να βλέπω αν μπήκε VDSL στο Κνωσσός!) δεν σημαίνει πως για να κάνουμε εμείς την δουλειά μας πρέπει να ξεσκίσουμε τον πωπό του άλλου που μάλιστα δεν εχει κι εναλλακτική, διότι ακριβώς αυτό: Δεν εχει εναλλακτική.- Θα τα καταφέρει. Εμεις θα χάσουμε. Οταν ο άλλος ειναι εκθετος σε κάτι δεκαχίλιαρα δανεισμό, θα τα καταφέρει. Ειδικά αν ειναι ντόπιος και συ ξεκίνησες χθές και εχεις ορμητήριο πολυ μακριά. Εσενα δεν σε συμφέρει να χάσεις μια πόλη, αυτός όμως χάνει τα πάντα και εχει επιβιώσει επι 30ετία. Ποιός ειναι πιό πρόθυμος να κάνει ο'τι απαιτείται για να επιβιώσει; Ποιός το εχει ξανακάνει μυριάδες φορές με επιτυχία, τόσο που εχει γίνει εξαιρετικά καλός σε αυτό; Ουπς...

Ακρη θετική με αυτή την υλοποιηση δεν βλέπω να βγαίνει. Ως επι 30ετία εφαρμοστής συστημάτων τηλεπικοινωνιών δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως αυτό το μπουγαδιάρικο σκηνικό μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει πραγματικά. Γνωρίζοντας το σημείο στο οποίο οι υποδομές φιλοξενουνται, με πιάνει ρίγος: Εχω απελπιστεί τόσο με το συγκεκριμένο σημείο, που εψαξα προσωπικά κακήν-κακώς και βρήκα μέρος να απομακρύνω απο κει τους συνεργάτες μου. Η φύση των προβλημάτων ειναι ανεξάντλητη. Δεν φαντάζεστε κάν.

----------


## emeliss

Το πλατιάζουμε χωρίς λόγο. Η παροχή υπηρεσιών ISP μέσω της ISM είναι διεθνής πρακτική. Κάνε ερώτημα στην ΕΕΤΤ και θα σου πει πως είναι και νόμιμη. 
Από εκεί και πέρα, αυτό το κακό έχει η μπάντα. Είναι όλοι (σχεδόν όλοι γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμα αναλογικά link) νόμιμοι αλλά δεν φτάνει για όλους.

----------


## Telumetar

Πάντως έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πως τελικά θα εξελιχθει.

----------


## trapmar

> Μακαρι να πετυχει παιδια κ να καλυψει κ αλλα προβληματικα σημεια, γιατι χρειαζεται.
> 
> Μεγαλυτερη κεραια στο βουνο εννοεις χρειαζονται ή για τους συνδρομητες?
> 
> Εμ ετσι οπως τα λει ο φιλος παραπανω , θα τα βγαλουμε τα κομπιουτερατσα μας....
> 
> @trapmar στειλε κ μια μετρηση πιο βραδυ σημερα αν θες.




Ελάχιστες φορές θα πέσει κάτω από 90 Down.... παίζει να έχω κάνει 100 speedtest και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω!!!

----------


## jkoukos

> Υπάρχει διεθνής τακτική για την υλοποιηση συγκεκριμένων τεχνολογικών λύσεων, και η παροχή οικιακου ίντερνετ σε μητρόπολη μεσω ISM μπάντας σε p2p ζευξεις απο τον πάροχο στον τελικό χρήστη Δ Ε Ν ανήκει σε αυτές.


Που τα στηρίζεις αυτά που γράφεις;
Μπορείς να παραθέσεις επίσημο κείμενο ή τουλάχιστον την πηγή πληροφόρησης;

----------


## geotrvs

Βλέπω ότι μάλλον δημιουργεί πολλά αγκάθια η sky.... Την Δευτέρα θα μιλήσω προσωπικά με τον ιδιοκτήτη και θα του αναφέρω τους προβληματισμούς και τι αναφέρεται περι αδειών και νομιμότητας για να δω τι έχει να πει απο την πλευρά του.

----------


## sdikr

> Η φράση δεν εχει νόημα, παρακαλώ για επαναδιατύπωση πριν απαντήσω.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.-


έχεις δίκαιο,  επέλεξε   κάνανε και χρεώνανε  ή κάναμε και χρεώναμε,  το νόημα είναι το ίδιο

----------


## vaios99

Διαβαζω τα τελευταια μυνηματα και τα βλεπω τα πραγματα ελαφρως περιεργα.. Ωραια και καλα οσα αναφερονται, αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατ πρεπει να αναφερονται εδω με τοση λεπτομερια και τοσο επιθετικο και απαξιωτικο λογο. Οποιον τον πηρε το παραπονο, μπορει να παρει ενα τηλεφωνο στην εταιρεια και να εκφρασει τους προβλματισμους του, και αν δεν βγαλει ακρη να παει στην αρμοδια αρχη να υποβαλλει το ερωτημα-καταγγελια του. Το να μπαινει σε ενα φορουμ και να "πουλαει τρομοκρατια" του στυλ ειναι παρανομο και κανει παρεμβολες και ερχεται ο εξοπλισμος για να κοπουν οι παρεμβολες μονο το νου σας οσοι ειστε να φυγετε και οσοι δεν εχετε μπει να μην τολμησετε γιατι θα σερνεστε, και το να κατατασει ολους τους χρηστες που θελουν λιγο παραπανο ταχυτητα απο αυτο που εχουν σε πορνοφιλους υψηλης αναλυσης το θεωρω βλακωδες και εξαιρετικα προσβλητικο. Και δεν καταλαβαινω και σε τι αποσκοπει...

----------


## Rafail77

Οι καιρικές συνθήκες μέχρι στιγμής σε έχουν επηρεάσει;

----------


## potis21

> Διαβαζω τα τελευταια μυνηματα και τα βλεπω τα πραγματα ελαφρως περιεργα.. Ωραια και καλα οσα αναφερονται, αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατ πρεπει να αναφερονται εδω με τοση λεπτομερια και τοσο επιθετικο και απαξιωτικο λογο. Οποιον τον πηρε το παραπονο, μπορει να παρει ενα τηλεφωνο στην εταιρεια και να εκφρασει τους προβλματισμους του, και αν δεν βγαλει ακρη να παει στην αρμοδια αρχη να υποβαλλει το ερωτημα-καταγγελια του. Το να μπαινει σε ενα φορουμ και να "πουλαει τρομοκρατια" του στυλ ειναι παρανομο και κανει παρεμβολες και ερχεται ο εξοπλισμος για να κοπουν οι παρεμβολες μονο το νου σας οσοι ειστε να φυγετε και οσοι δεν εχετε μπει να μην τολμησετε γιατι θα σερνεστε, και το να κατατασει ολους τους χρηστες που θελουν λιγο παραπανο ταχυτητα απο αυτο που εχουν σε πορνοφιλους υψηλης αναλυσης το θεωρω βλακωδες και εξαιρετικα προσβλητικο. Και δεν καταλαβαινω και σε τι αποσκοπει...


Θα σου πω εγω στο τί αποσκοπεί. 
Κάποιος άξαφνα θεώρησε τσιφλίκι του όλη την μπάντα. 
Εντελώς απερίσκεπτα ξεκίνησε να πουλά φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες
Εν τω μεταξύ, εχει ξεκάνει εμάς να τρέχουμε επι 10ημερο και πλέον. Δεν μας πήρε το παράπονο: Μας πήρανε οι δρόμοι! Ρογδιά - Ηράκλειο και καπάκι ξανα Ρογδιά για να μαζέψουμε τα ασυμμάζευτα. Απειρες βενζινες και η Παπούρα Ρογδιάς δεν ειναι ασφαλτοστρωμένη.
Ολη αυτή η ιστορία εχει κόστος: Οικονομικό, ψυχολογικό, χρονικό. 
Αυτό το κόστος μπορεί ευκολα να πλήξει ΚΑΙ όποιον τους εμπιστεύεται. Δεν δρουν φυσιολογικά: Δρουν εκτός κοινωνικών πλαισίων και καλής γειτονίας και καλής χρήσης του εξοπλισμού και του δημόσιου πόρου. Δεν ειναι "εσυ" που έβαλες ενα λινκ για να εξυπηρετείσαι, μαζεύουν δυνητικους πελάτες απο το πουθενά και ελπίζουν σε στρατιές. ΔΕΝ μπορουν να τους εξυπηρετήσουν ακόμα και αν δεσμεύσουν όλο αυτό τον δημόσιο πόρο αμισθί για πάρτη τους. ΔΕΝ τους χωρά όλους. 
Μεχρι να το καταλάβουν και να τα μαζέψουνε μονάχοι τους αφου θα μείνουν χωρίς πελάτες στο τέλος (γιατι καλά να εχεις 10-20, αλλά το να σκάς διαφήμιση σε όλους τους κατοικους της πόλης μεσω Facebook ειναι λιγο χοντροκομμένο, αποσκοπείς σε πλήρη δεσμευση του φάσματος!) 
θα εχουν καταστρέψει οικονομικά εταιρείες ολόκληρες. 
Ναι, φαντάζει υπερβολικά καλό. 
Ναι, ειναι πολυ καλό για να ειναι αληθινό και θα το καταλάβετε μόνοι σας ακόμα και αν μεινουν τα πράγματα να εξελίσσονται ως εχουν. 
Εγω προσωπικά δεν το εχω σε τίποτε να ψήσω απλά ποπκόρν και να κάτσω σε μία γωνιά να γελάω. 
Ομως, λυπάμαι τον κόπο αυτών που δώσαν αίμα να κάνουν κάποια συστήματα να λειτουργήσουν, ακόμα και μεσα στην βροχή και στα χιόνια και άξαφνα κάποιος νομίζει πως ελευθερία χρήσης σημαίνει ασυδοσία. 
Παρε ΕΝΑ κανάλι μάγκα και ριξε τους όλους απάνω. Μπορείς; Αν ναι, με γειά σου με χαρά σου. Αν όχι; ΕΙΣΑΙ το πρόβλημα.

----------


## FGuile

Στην Πελοποννησο που λειτουργουν απο το 2015 απο οσο ξερω, γιατι δεν εχουν αναφερθει παρομοια προβληματα? Ολη η καταρα και ο προβληματισμος μονο στο Ηρακλειο Κρητης ετυχε να πεσει?

Δεν θα ειχε δημιουργηθει παρομοιο προβλημα στην Τριπολη? Πως συνεχιζουν εκει τοσα χρονια? Ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος.

----------


## potis21

> Με λίγα λόγια, τόσα χρόνια κάνανε χρήση συχνοτήτων που είναι ελεύθερες και τις χρεώνανε premium, τώρα που ήρθανε και άλλοι να κάνουν χρήση αυτών των ελευθέρων θα τους τσακίσουμε!
> -
> έχεις δίκαιο,  επέλεξε   κάνανε και χρεώνανε  ή κάναμε και χρεώναμε,  το νόημα είναι το ίδιο


ΠΟΙΟΙ κάνανε χρήση συχνοτήτων "δωρεάν" και τις χρεώνανε premium?
Η ανάγκη για εξάλειψη των παρεμβολών στο αναλογικό κομμάτι ζευξεων του φάσματος (1700,3 - 1709,7 που όπως διαπιστώνει ο οποιοσδήποτε χωρά μόνο 10 ΜHZ διαμορφωμένων σημάτων όταν η μπάντα των FM ηταν 20MHz, με αποτέλεσμα οι μισοι να πληρώνουν 2000 το χρόνο στην ΕΕΤΤ για να διατηρούν ζεύξη και οι άλλοι μισοι να χώνονται ανάμεσα και να παρεμβάλλουν, καθώς και η παραχώρηση του ανωθι κομματιου (1785.3 - 1799,7)  στο 4G με την παράλληλη αχρήστευση του σχετικου εξοπλισμου ηλικίας 7 χρονών μεγιστο, που ήδη ειχε χρυσοπληρωθεί (3000 ευρώ το ζευγάρι, μιλάμε για επαγγελματικά συστήματα και όχι ubiquity) ανάγκασε τους ραδιοφωνικους σταθμους να χρησιμοποιήσουν την ζώνη των 5GHz για ραδιοζευξεις. Η μηδενική εποπτεία του φάσματος, η ανυπαρξία αδειών για ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή και η παντελής έλλειψη προστασίας των επαγγελματιών απο τα "γουστα" του κάθε "βασικά καλησπέρα σας", αναλογικου ή ψηφιακού, οπως και η επι 10ετία ανυπαρξία πλαισίου (1988-1999) εχει υποχρεώσει τους ΡΣ σε 6 αλλαγές τύπου εξοπλισμου με τιμές της τάξης του τριχίλιαρου για έκαστο πακέτο. Και αυτά για σταθμους με τζίρο της τάξης των 40 χιλιάδων ευρώ ετησίως, αν βγάλεις τα έξοδα... βάζεις τα κλάματα. Χώρια και οι άλλες βλάβες.  
Και ακόμα χειρότερα, όταν πληρώνεις 2 χιλιάρικα το χρόνο δικαίωμα και δουλειά δεν κάνεις επειδή ο "βασικά καλησπέρα σας" σκάει δίπλα σου στην ζευξη χωρίς να εχει δώσει φράγκο!

Αφου λοιπον εξηγήσαμε πως ούτε "τσάμπα" εχουμε πάρει συχνότητες ποτε (εδω καλά - καλά δεν μας χωράνε οι διαθέσιμες!) ούτε τις χρεώνουμε premium (μάλιστα η εκπτωση του διχίλιαρου μετακύλησε στο ακέραιο υπερ ΥΚΩ στο πανάκριβο ρευμα και τέλος επιτηδεύματος ενώ η τιμή της υπηρεσίας αναγκαστικά ευτελίστηκε διότι ο ίδιος ο πελάτης δεν δύναται να πληρώσει παραπάνω, αν δεν εχει... ήδη κλείσει κι όλας!) καταλαβαίνει κανείς πως νοιώθει κάποιος που πρέπει για πολλοστή φορά να ξαναματαπετάξει εξοπλισμό και να αγοράσει ακριβότερο. 
Το θέμα ειναι πως ζητά λύση με τον τρέχοντα εξοπλισμό και με τους ανθρώπους αυτους μας συνδέει χρόνια φιλία, και δεν αντέχω να τους βλέπω με σπασμένα τα νευρα να γυρνάνε μετά τα μεσάνυχτα απο το βουνό με τους τεχνικους τους επειδή κάποιου του μύρισε χρήμα.

ΔΕΝ μιλάμε για "μπερλουσκόνι" εδω. Μιλάμε για μικρές προσωπικές επιχειρήσεις που παλεύουν να σταθουν στα πόδια τους την ώρα που όλοι σας ακουτε μουσική απο αυτους (και τις προσφορές ημέρας των πελατών τους!) μόνο στο αμάξι σας ελεω youtube και spotify (λεγαμε για μεγαλοσυμφέροντα αλλά αυτοι ειναι άγιοι!) . Και όταν κάνουν διακοπές στον ήχο,  αλλάζετε σταθμό ετσι απλά. Δεν σας νοιάζει, γιατι να σας νοιάξει. 
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που νοίαζονται γι αυτους. Και εχουν 30ετή εμπειρία στην αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων προβλημάτων.

----------


## dimyok

υπαρχουν σταθμοι ; Γιατι απο κακο ορος μεχρι νεαπολη το σημα δε το λες και καμπανα . Τουλαχιστον να ακουμε ραδιοφωνο βρε αδερφε αφου δε προκειται να εχουμε internet  :Razz:  . Καλα μονο στο δυσμοιρο ηρακλειο υπαρχει προβλημα ; στη Tριπολη πως λειτουργουν ;

----------


## potis21

> Στην Πελοποννησο που λειτουργουν απο το 2015 απο οσο ξερω, γιατι δεν εχουν αναφερθει παρομοια προβληματα? Ολη η καταρα και ο προβληματισμος μονο στο Ηρακλειο Κρητης ετυχε να πεσει?
> 
> Δεν θα ειχε δημιουργηθει παρομοιο προβλημα στην Τριπολη? Πως συνεχιζουν εκει τοσα χρονια? Ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος.


Ενας ελληνας κατασκευαστής ψηφιακών ζευξεων με εδρα την.. Θεσσαλονίκη (!) μου είπε πριν απο 7 μέρες "Α, καλά, στο Ηράκλειο στους 5GHz γινεται της μαύροκακομοίρας". Εχει βλέτετε τηλεματική εποπτεία του φάσματος καθώς εχει εγκαταστήσει αρκετές ζεύξεις εδω και εχει δεί τα "καλά" που κατεβαίνουν απο το βουνό που ειναι και ανεξάρτητα απο τους ΡΣ, αφορούν κυρίως κάμερες παρακολούθησης και ERP δικτυα για μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις. 

Πάμε όμως στα ραδιόφωνα: Μια ματιά στο https://www.esr.gr/wp-content/uploads/bnl.xls  επιστρέφει μόλις 15 εγγραφές ΡΣ για τον νομό Αρκαδίας, 
Ενώ στον Νομό Ηρακλείου...47 εγγραφές! 
Βάλε και τις μεγάλες εντόπιες επιχειρήσεις (υπερπολλαπλάσιες της Τρίπολης) που εχουν βάλει ζευκτικά απο σημείο προς πολλά σημεία, ωστε να εχουν κεντρικά  ERP με δικό τους δίκτυο, τελείωσε η μπάντα. Αυτούς δεν τους αφορούν όμως λειτουργίες πραγματικου χρόνου και εχουν "μαζευτεί" σε κάποια κανάλια για "πάρτη" τους απο μόνοι τους, καθως ειναι Point to multipoint links και δεν χρειάζονται όλο το φάσμα για πάρτη τους, σε αντίθεση με την υπο συζήτηση επιχείρηση.

----------


## dimyok

Δηλαδη δε μπορουμε  να εχουμε 5GΗz ιντερνετ ποτε γιατι εχουν καπαρωσει οι  επαγγελματιες  ολο το φασμα σε ηρακλειο - λασιθι ;? !

----------


## potis21

Κανείς δεν είπε πως δεν μπορείτε να εχετε 5GHz internet. 
Στο σπίτι σου μπορείς να εχεις οσο 5GHz internet θέλεις. 
Μπορείς να μοιράζεις σε 5 κολλητους σου την 100ρα "fiber" VDSL σου με 5 links μεσα στην πόλη και θα πηγαίνουν όλα σφαίρα και δεν θα ανοίξει ρουθούνι και θα σε αγαπάμε και κουβέντα δεν θα πουμε και κανένα πρόβλημα βρε αδερφέ, γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα; 

Ομως, προκύπτει μαθηματικά πως στα 11 χλμ απο την κεραία (όσο απέχει το ηράκλειο απο την Ρογδιά), το να ζητάς σεβαστό κλάσμα του γιγαμπιτ γίνεται εφικτό όταν εισαι_ μόνος σου_ στα _80MHz_ που πιάνουν τα 4 κανάλια που καπαρώνεις. 
Διαφορετικά, shannon limit και SNR και ωραίες έννοιες περιγράφουν πως δεν πρόκειται να παίξει ούτε αξιόπιστα ούτε σταθερά. 
Ποσο μάλλον όταν στο βουνό "φέγγουν" καμιά 200ριά access point με αιτήσεις και upstream δεδομένα όταν το μόνο upstream που ανεβάζεις εσυ ειναι οι επιβεβαιώσεις λήψης του πακέτου. 


Απλά κάποιος βάλθηκε να κάνει τηλεπικοινωνίες full-dublex για το κοινό μεσα απο ενα κέντρο εκπομπής. Ουτε οι κινητές δεν το κάνουνε! Βαζουν μερικά macrocell για την θάλασσα και για όπου δεν πιάνει (rural area coverage) και για την πραγματική επικοινωνία παίζουν μέσα απο την πόλη. Γιατί;
ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ. Δεν δουλεύει. 
Και αν δουλευει για 5, 10, 20 χρήστες δεν δουλευει για 100. Ολη την μπάντα να χεις δική σου αποκλειστική. 
Ας πουμε πως την πατήσανε οι φίλοι μας, γιατι δεν περίμεναν τέτοια επίπεδα υλοποιήσεων στην πόλη αυτή. 
Αυτό συνέβη αφ' ενός διότι VDSL δεν ειδαμε ποτε εδω σε πολλά κέντρα, αφ' ετέρου διότι εχουμε 50 σταθμους ραδιοφώνου που αναγκάζονται λόγω των παράλογων τιμολογήσεων της ΕΕΤΤ (λες και πουλάνε με το δευτερόλεπτο ακρόασης στον ακροατή σαν την κινητή!) να χρησιμοποιουν τέτοιες μπάντες. 

Δεν φταινε ουτε οι επαγγελματίες μαγαζάτορες (που ρώτησαν οι άνθρωποι, "που μπορώ να βαλω την κεραία να μην μας κυνηγάνε για... κινητή?!?") ούτε οι σταθμάρχες που ενα πρωί του 1993 τους μάζεψαν όλους άρον - άρον απο μέσα απο την πόλη και τους περιφερειακους λοφίσκους στο βουνό και τους ειπανε "θα παιζετε απο δω και απο πουθενα αλλου!"  
(αξέχαστα, παίζαν 4 ραδιοφωνα απο Φορτέτσα, 2 απο περιοχή ΠΑΓΝΗ και 2-3 απο μέσα απο το χωριό της Ρογδιάς, εναν πάνω απο τον "ασύρματο" (θέση πάνω απο 2 αοράκια) με το Ραδιο Κρήτη να παίζει ακριβώς απο πάνω απο την Ρογδιά και άλλους να παίζουν μεσα απο την πόλη (Music Club, Studio Ηράκλειο, Studio Αλικαρνασσός, DRS κλπ). Ως και οι τηλεοράσεις ήταν διάσπαρτες τότε με την ΕΡΤ να παίζει μαζι με τα Ραδιοκύματα απο ρογδιά, το Mega απο ενα ξενοδοχείο στις πρόποδες της Ρογδιάς και τον Αντ1 απο παραδίπλα σε ένα άλλο ξενοδοχείο στο 28 κανάλι... 
(Συγγνώμη παρασύρθηκα)

----------


## dimyok

Κανενα προβλημα χαρα μας νομιζω να μιλαμε και να μαθαινουμε - και να λεμε τον πονο μας  :Smile:  . Η Ροδγια πρεπει να ειναι ιδανικη θεση για να εχει τοσους μνηστηρες . Εμενα θεωρητικα θα με εβλεπε κεραια απο τα ανατολικα με καμια παναγια δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη με δυτικα ετσι και αλλιως .... Βασικα αν η ρημαδοwind που εχουνε κανει τη μοιρασια εφερνε 2 καμπινες δε θα μιλαγαμε καν για sky

----------


## vaios99

Και συνεχίζω να μη βλέπω τη σκοπιμότητα σε αυτά που λες.. το τηλέφωνο του ιδιοκτήτη δε νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει.. Τα δεδομένα είναι συγκεκριμένα.. Η συχνότητα είναι δωρεαν. Ο εξοπλισμός κοστίζει. Πριν μερικά χρόνια κόστιζε παραπάνω τώρα κοστίζει λιγότερα. Μέχρι τώρα τις δωρεάν συχνότητες τις είχαν καπαρωμενες οι επιχειρήσεις και οι ΡΣ γιατί αυτοί άντεχαν το κόστος του εξοπλισμού. Τώρα μπορώ να το αντέξω κι εγώ και ο κάθε εγώ. Το να σου δίνει εγγυημένη ταχύτητα είναι διαφήμιση. Και ο ΟΤΕ σου λέει 24mbit στη διαφήμιση της Adsl και 50mbit στη VDSL αλλά όταν έρθει η ώρα να έχεις πολύ χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από τη διαφημιζομενη σου λέει "μέχρι" κι επειδή δεν έχεις εναλλακτική το κάνεις γαργάρα. 
Όσον αφορά τη Sky, έχεις δίκιο στο ότι ούτε οι κινητές δεν το κάνουν ετσι να δίνουν από ένα σημείο σε μια τεράστια περιοχή αλλά δε νομίζω να αποσκοπεί σε κάλυψη πληθυσμού όπως μια κινητή. Επίσης, δε χρειάζεται να έχεις τελειώσει πανεπιστήμιο για να καταλάβεις ότι όσο μπαίνει κόσμος τόσο θα πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες. Όσο όμως αυτές μένουν πάνω από τα 8 Mbit του κέντρου (και όχι μόνο) του Ηρακλείου τότε ο κόσμος θα συνεχίσει να έρχεται. 
Εδώ που κάθεσαι και αραδιαζεις τα προβλήματα των επαγγελματιών που ξαφνικά βλέπουν το bandwidth να πέφτει σε μια συχνοτητα που είναι ελεύθερη , δεν νομίζω να βρεις ούτε δίκιο ούτε απήχηση. Το αν είναι ηθικό να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα νοιαξει τον πολύ κόσμο όσο γίνεται η δουλεια του. Και το αν ο καθένας θα πετάξει 100 ευρώ εξοπλισμού για να κάνει τη δουλειά του δε νομίζω να το σκεφτεί και για πολύ ώρα. Άλλωστε η μάζα των χρηστών της εταιρείας απλά θέλει γρήγορο internet. Θα το είχα βάλει κι εγώ στο κέντρο του Ηρακλείου που δουλεύω, ήμουν έτοιμος να πληρώσω και τον εξοπλισμό από την τσέπη μου, όμως Ρογδιά δε βγάζω ούτε με αίτηση κι τα προβλήματα θα ξεκινούσαν πολύ πριν τον κορεσμό των συχνοτήτων. Κακό πράγμα η συνήθεια καλής VDSL στο σπίτι βλέπεις. 
Τώρα αν σε έχει πάρει το παράπονο που τρέχεις σαν το Βέγγο σε χωματόδρομους.. Έχεις κι εσύ τα δίκια σου.. Έτσι κι αλλιώς από τη στιγμή που δε σε βάζει να πληρώσεις συνδρομή με 12μηνη δέσμευση , τα κουκιά του είναι μετρημένα μέχρι να γίνει η ρημαδοαναβαθμιση στις καμπίνες του κέντρου. Μετα αντί να βγαίνεις εσύ στα forum θα βγαίνουμε οι υπόλοιποι που από 50 τώρα θα χρονιζουμε στα 35 γιατί και η Κούτση Μαρία στο Ηράκλειο θα εχει VDSL..

----------


## jkoukos

Θα το ξαναρωτήσω για άλλη μία φορά, γιατί γράφεις πολλά, αλλά για την ταμπακιέρα τίποτα.

Υπάρχει πουθενά, στην χώρα μας, στην Ευρώπη, παγκοσμίως ή στον γαλαξία μας, κάποιος κανονισμός που να απαγορεύει ή να ζητά άδεια για την ΧΡΗΣΗ της ISM μπάντας;
Γιατί αναφέρεις χρήσεις άλλων φασματικών συχνοτήτων και υπηρεσιών, που δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με αυτό που συζητάμε;
Ποιος και βάσει ποιου κανονισμού έχει πληρώσει έστω και 1€ για ΧΡΗΣΗ της συγκεκριμένης μπάντας;
Βάσει ποιου κανονισμού, αναφέρεις ότι μία εταιρεία (μικρή ή μεγάλη, αδιάφορο) δεν μπορεί να παρέχει επί πληρωμή υπηρεσίες σε αυτή την ("τζάμπα" κατά δήλωσή σου) μπάντα; 

Στα 11 χλμ, μια χαρά βγαίνει ζεύξη με 40MHz έως 100άρι πακέτο και το ίδιο χαλαρά σε 20MHz έως το 50άρι. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες τέτοιες ζεύξεις παγκοσμίως αλλά και στην χώρα μας.
Έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί τα προβλήματα των ασύρματων δικτύων και τι να περιμένει κανείς. Δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικά των σταθερών συνδέσεων και έρχονται να καλύψουν κενά ή δουλεύουν συμπληρωματικά με αυτά. Αλλά αυτό είναι εντελώς αδιάφορο αν, πότε, που και με ποιες προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να γίνει ανάπτυξή τους.
Το ότι παίζατε μόνοι σας π.χ. 20-20 νοματαίοι σε αυτή την περιοχή, ΔΕΝ αποτελεί θέσφατο ότι δεν επιτρέπεται να έρθει και άλλος και ότι έχετε την αποκλειστικότητα.

----------


## potis21

> Θα το ξαναρωτήσω για άλλη μία φορά, γιατί γράφεις πολλά, αλλά για την ταμπακιέρα τίποτα.
> 
> Υπάρχει πουθενά, στην χώρα μας, στην Ευρώπη, παγκοσμίως ή στον γαλαξία μας, κάποιος κανονισμός που να απαγορεύει ή να ζητά άδεια για την ΧΡΗΣΗ της ISM μπάντας;
> Γιατί αναφέρεις χρήσεις άλλων φασματικών συχνοτήτων και υπηρεσιών, που δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με αυτό που συζητάμε;
> Ποιος και βάσει ποιου κανονισμού έχει πληρώσει έστω και 1€ για ΧΡΗΣΗ της συγκεκριμένης μπάντας;
> Βάσει ποιου κανονισμού, αναφέρεις ότι μία εταιρεία (μικρή ή μεγάλη, αδιάφορο) δεν μπορεί να παρέχει επί πληρωμή υπηρεσίες σε αυτή την ("τζάμπα" κατά δήλωσή σου) μπάντα; 
> 
> Στα 11 χλμ, μια χαρά βγαίνει ζεύξη με 40MHz έως 100άρι πακέτο και το ίδιο χαλαρά σε 20MHz έως το 50άρι. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες τέτοιες ζεύξεις παγκοσμίως αλλά και στην χώρα μας.
> Έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί τα προβλήματα των ασύρματων δικτύων και τι να περιμένει κανείς. Δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικά των σταθερών συνδέσεων και έρχονται να καλύψουν κενά ή δουλεύουν συμπληρωματικά με αυτά. Αλλά αυτό είναι εντελώς αδιάφορο αν, πότε, που και με ποιες προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να γίνει ανάπτυξή τους.
> Το ότι παίζατε μόνοι σας π.χ. 20-20 νοματαίοι σε αυτή την περιοχή, ΔΕΝ αποτελεί θέσφατο ότι δεν επιτρέπεται να έρθει και άλλος και ότι έχετε την αποκλειστικότητα.


https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s.../AP860_002.pdf

Aπό το πεδίο εφαρμογής του ανωτέρω Κανονισμού εξαιρούνται:
τα κρατικά δίκτυα ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, 
τα δίκτυα και οι μεμονωμένοι σταθμοί ραδιοεπικοινωνιών της υπηρεσίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη και της υπηρεσίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη μέσω δορυφόρου, 
τα δίκτυα και οι μεμονωμένοι σταθμοί ραδιοεπικοινωνιών που χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά για πειραματικούς ή ερευνητικούς σκοπούς και για επίδειξη,
η αναλογική τηλεόραση και ραδιοφωνία ελεύθερης λήψης και η επίγεια και δορυφορική ψηφιακή ευρυεκπομπή.

Συνδυασμένα τα άνω συνεπάγονται ως νόμος του κράτους τα εξής:

Το γεγονός πως οι συχνότητες ειναι ελευθερες καταβολής δικαιωμάτων δεν σημαίνει πως η ΕΕΤΤ αμα τη αιτήσει ενδιαφερομένων δεν μπορεί να περιορίσει δικαιώματα χρήσης σε οποιονδήποτε κριθεί σκοπιμο, αν κριθεί πως ο οποιοσδήποτε επιβουλεύεται την αποκλειστική χρήση των διαθέσιμων διαύλων. (αρθρο 7 παράγραφος 8 συνημμένου )



> Η ΕΕΤΤ δύναται να προσδιορίζει στο δικαίωμα την αποκλειστική ή μη αποκλειστική χρήση μεμονωμένων ραδιοσυχνοτήτων ή ζωνών ραδιοσυχνοτήτων καθώς και τους* τεχνικούς όρους χρήσης του δικαιώματος*,* με τρόπο ώστε να εξασφαλίζει την ορθολογική, ασφαλή και αποτελεσματική χρήση του φάσματος*. Για το λόγο αυτό δε δεσμεύεται από συγκεκριμένες τιμές των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών τα οποία τυχόν περιέχονται στην αίτηση χορήγησης του δικαιώματος ενώ* δύναται να προσδιορίζει διαφορετικούς όρους* οι οποίοι, ενδεικτικά, μπορεί να αφορούν την ισχύ εκπομπής, την πόλωση των κεραιών ή τις συχνότητες εκπομπής/λήψης (εφόσον η αίτηση εκχώρησης αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένες ραδιοσυχνότητες ή ραδιοδιαύλους).


Αν λοιπον η ΕΕΤΤ κληθεί να επαναφέρει σε τάξη καποιον που μονοπωλεί την μπάντα, εχει το δικαίωμα και την υποχρέωση να το πράξει, ξεχωριστά και για κάθε έναν (μαζί και μένα, ετσι για το χαβαλέ και την τρολιά) που θα διεκδικήσει δικαίωμα χρήσης συχνότητας στην Ρογδιά. 
Ειναι κάτι σε 50 εναντίον ενός. Καλή τυχη του ευχομαι. 
Προσοχή πως δεν μπορεί ο κάθε είς χρήστης να επικαλεστεί σύμβαση με τον ίδιο πάροχο υπηρεσίας ξεχωριστά, όπως δεν μπορεί πχ ο κάθε συνδρομητής κινητής να αναφερθεί σε προβλήματα μιας ραδιοζευξης της Vodafone (και δεν εχει και νόημα!), οπως δεν εχει και νόημα να παραπονεθεί για το θέμα ξεχωριστά ο κάθε ακροατής ραδιοφώνου!   :ROFL: 
Δεν ειναι πανέμορφο; Ολοι νομίζουν πως επειδή ειναι χρήσιμη άνευ καταβολής δικαιωμάτων ειναι όλη δική τους. Η πραγματικότητα ειναι εντελώς διαφορετική. Κάποιοι ζητάνε σε κοινή χρήση με άλλους 5, 20ΜΗz συνολικά, και ο  άλλος θέλει μονάχος του 240... 

και το πολυ όμορφο αν η ΕΕΤΤ τελικά μας αγνοήσει on equals basis:
https://ec.europa.eu/commission/pres...en/MEMO_05_256



> What are the potential risks?
> 
> The fact that a licence is not required for using WAS/RLAN in the 5 GHz band means that *it is left up to technology to sort out any cases of interference or service degradation*. There is a trade-off between quality and reliability on the one hand and low cost, easy access on the other hand. It is difficult to say where exactly this trade-off lies, today. *It will be influenced by the motivations and needs of the consumer as well as by the progress that can be made in technology to cope with interference and degradation of service.*


One should better dust off the hammer and the needle, 'cause technology is what it is going to solve the issue. 
and there are people that implement brand new technology tailor-made to cope with challenges through novel solutions rather that digging in the market for solutions.
Guess which group we belong to.

Γενικά, ας πουμε πως δεν θέλω να το ψάξω παραπάνω, ειναι σαββατοκύριακο, πάω μια βόλτα. Καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## vaios99

Που σημαίνει ότι ο μοναδικός λόγος που είσαι εδώ είναι να μας ανακοινώσεις ότι ή θα κλείσει από μόνη της ή θα την κλείσετε εσείς με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Τα υπόλοιπα γλυκαναλατα είναι το context για να μας πεις ότι υπάρχει δικαιολογία για αυτό που θα κάνετε και για να μην στραφούν ορισμένοι από τους χρήστες εναντίον σας. Μέχρι να σας απαντήσει ο νόμιμος τρόπος, καλά κρασιά.. μέχρι και ο Musk θα έχει online τους το Starlink του ως τότε..

----------


## Telumetar

> Που σημαίνει ότι ο μοναδικός λόγος που είσαι εδώ είναι να μας ανακοινώσεις ότι ή θα κλείσει από μόνη της ή θα την κλείσετε εσείς με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Τα υπόλοιπα γλυκαναλατα είναι το context για να μας πεις ότι υπάρχει δικαιολογία για αυτό που θα κάνετε και για να μην στραφούν ορισμένοι από τους χρήστες εναντίον σας. Μέχρι να σας απαντήσει ο νόμιμος τρόπος, καλά κρασιά.. μέχρι και ο Musk θα έχει online τους το Starlink του ως τότε..


Δεν ξέρω τι μέλει γενέσθαι αλλά πιστεύω πως το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, με βάση τα λεγόμενά του φίλου που κοπτεται εναντίων της skytelecom , είναι σε θέση να κρούσει καμπανάκια στην ΕΕΤΤ σε σχέση με τη πόλη μας. Ίσως να είναι η αιτία περισσότερης πίεσης στην WIND να προχωρήσει την αναβάθμιση του Ηρακλείου έτσι ώστε να αποσυμφορηθούν αυτές οι κοινές ελεύθερες μπάντες που αναφέρονται. Φυσικά παιζει και να μην γίνει τίποτα από μέρους τους και να τρέχουν οι μεν τους δε σε επιτροπές κι δικαστήρια. Αλήθεια η skytelecom τη δέσμευση ζητάει από το πελάτη; Κι αν ζητάει δέσμευση τι γίνεται, με βάση το συμβόλαιο που υπογράφει ο πελατης, σε περίπτωση που φάει περιορισμό από την ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## vaios99

> Δεν ξέρω τι μέλει γενέσθαι αλλά πιστεύω πως το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, με βάση τα λεγόμενά του φίλου που κοπτεται εναντίων της skytelecom , είναι σε θέση να κρούσει καμπανάκια στην ΕΕΤΤ σε σχέση με τη πόλη μας. Ίσως να είναι η αιτία περισσότερης πίεσης στην WIND να προχωρήσει την αναβάθμιση του Ηρακλείου έτσι ώστε να αποσυμφορηθούν αυτές οι κοινές ελεύθερες μπάντες που αναφέρονται. Φυσικά παιζει και να μην γίνει τίποτα από μέρους τους και να τρέχουν οι μεν τους δε σε επιτροπές κι δικαστήρια. Αλήθεια η skytelecom τη δέσμευση ζητάει από το πελάτη; Κι αν ζητάει δέσμευση τι γίνεται, με βάση το συμβόλαιο που υπογράφει ο πελατης, σε περίπτωση που φάει περιορισμό από την ΕΕΤΤ;


Λανθασμένα είχα αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει δέσμευση , αλλά όπως βλέπω τώρα η δέσμευση είναι 24μηνη. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις τις υποσχόμενες ταχύτητες , αν μπορείς απλά να διακόψεις ή όχι. Γιατί αναφέρουν για "δέσμευση πραγματικης ταχυτητας"

----------


## jkoukos

> ...


Γράφεις ολόκληρο κατεβατό που είναι άσχετο με αυτό που σε ρωτάω και μάλιστα παραθέτεις τμήματα του κανονισμού που ΔΕΝ αφορούν αυτό που συζητάμε. Αλήθεια, το διάβασες ή το πέρασες διαγώνια;

Το Άρθρο 7 παράγραφος 8, που μνημονεύεις και βάσει αυτού ισχυρίζεσαι ότι η Sky είναι παράνομη (ή ανήθικη), αναφέρεται ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ στις περιπτώσεις δικτύων που χρειάζεται άδεια χρήσης του φάσματος αλλά χωρίς περιορισμό του αριθμού των δικαιωμάτων.
Υπάρχει και το επόμενο Άρθρο 8, που κι εκεί αναφέρεται κάτι σχετικό και το οποίο αφορά ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ στις περιπτώσεις δικτύων που χρειάζεται άδεια χρήσης του φάσματος αλλά με περιορισμό του αριθμού των δικαιωμάτων.

Και τα 2 αυτά είναι παντελώς άσχετα με το θέμα μας, όπως και το σύνολο σχεδόν των υπόλοιπων άρθρων του κανονισμού. Για την περίπτωσή μας ισχύει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ το άρθρο 6 και το δίνω ολόκληρο καθώς είναι μικρό.



> Άρθρο 6. Χρήση Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων για τις οποίες δεν απαιτείται Χορήγηση Ατομικού Δικαιώματος Χρήσης
> 1. Με τον Κανονισμό Όρων Χρήσης Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων που εκδίδει η ΕΕΤΤ καθορίζονται οι μεμονωμένες ραδιοσυχνότητες ή ζώνες συχνοτήτων για τη χρήση των οποίων δεν απαιτείται χορήγηση ατομικού δικαιώματος. Στον ανωτέρω κανονισμό καθορίζονται οι περιορισμοί και οι όροι χρήσης αυτών των συχνοτήτων.
> 2. Δεν απαιτείται κοινοποίηση χρήσης της συχνότητας και των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών των σταθμών, εκτός αν ορίζεται διαφορετικά στον Κανονισμό Όρων Χρήσης Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων.


Ο αναφερόμενος Κανονισμός Όρων Χρήσης Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων, είναι λιτός και περιεκτικός. Σε αφήνω να τον διαβάσεις και αν έχεις απορία επανέρχεσαι.

Ο μοναδικός περιορισμός που μας αφορά, αναφέρεται στην παράγραφο 2, περίπτωση (α), του Άρθρου 3 "Γενικές Αρχές Χρήσης Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων", που πάλι την δίνω αυτούσια:



> (α) Χρήση ραδιοσυχνοτήτων ή ζωνών ραδιοσυχνοτήτων όπου δεν κρίνεται αναγκαία η χορήγηση ατομικού δικαιώματος χρήσης και αφορά κυρίως ζώνες συχνοτήτων μη αποκλειστικής χρήσης. Οι χρήστες των συγκεκριμένων ζωνών οφείλουν να μεριμνούν ώστε κατά τη λειτουργία των συσκευών τους να πληρούνται τα προβλεπόμενα στις εκάστοτε ισχύουσες προδιαγραφές ραδιοδιεπαφών τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, να μην παρακωλύεται ενδεχόμενη χρήση της συγκεκριμένης ζώνης σε πρωτεύουσα βάση, ενώ δε δικαιούνται παροχής προστασίας από πιθανές παρεμβολές.


Τι μας λέει εδώ ο ποιητής; Ότι πρέπει να εξασφαλίζουμε τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του εξοπλισμού που χρησιμοποιούμε, να πληρούν τις προβλεπόμενες προδιαγραφές και ότι δεν τυγχάνουμε προστασίας από παρεμβολές άλλων ασύρματων δικτύων, διότι γνωρίζουμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη μπάντα είναι παντελώς ελεύθερη προς χρήση.
Η αναφορά "_να μην παρακωλύεται ενδεχόμενη χρήση της συγκεκριμένης ζώνης σε πρωτεύουσα βάση_", μιλά για τυχόν χρήση συχνότητας στην οποία λειτουργεί άλλο πρωτεύον δίκτυο. Στους 2,4GHz δεν έχουμε τέτοια θέματα, αλλά στους 5GHz έχουμε κάποια Radar και απαραίτητη χρήση των λειτουργιών TPC και DFS.

Τέλος για την παράθεση από κείμενο της ΕΕ. Πρόκειται για δημοσιογραφικό σημείωμα του 2005, έναντι του εκδοθέντος μόλις πριν 3 ημέρες τότε έκδοσης του σχετικού κανονισμού  για την χρήση των 5GHz από συστήματα WAS/RLAN, θέτοντας τα όρια ισχύος εκπομπής ανάλογα την λειτουργίας τους. Ο συγκεκριμένος κανονισμός ισχύει αυτούσιος μέχρι σήμερα με μία μικρή τροποποίηση (2007/90/EC).

Το σημείωμα παίρνει πληροφορίες από μία δημοσιογραφική έρευνα του περιοδικού Businessweek (σήμερα Bloomberg) και τεχνηέντως δίνεις μόνο το τμήμα που αναφέρει τους προβληματισμούς, αλλά όχι για τον λόγο δημιουργίας του κανονισμού, πόσο θα ωφελήσει, τις ευκαιρίες (τεχνολογικές, οικονομικές, ανάπτυξης κλπ) που προβλέπει και ξεκινώντας στην πρώτη-πρώτη παράγραφο γράφει:



> There is increasing evidence that *RLAN networks can provide effective Internet services, especially as a* complement to cellular and residential broadband services, or across municipal or *Wireless Internet Service Provider (WISP) networks*.


Και αυτά το μακρινό 2005, όταν σήμερα έχουμε χιλιάδες τέτοια δίκτυα παγκοσμίως, εκατοντάδες στην Ευρώπη και τουλάχιστον μια ντουζίνα στην χώρα μας.

Πουθενά και σε κανέναν κανονισμό δεν υπάρχει σχετική μνεία για περιορισμό εύρους ζώνης 20-40-80MHz σε εξωτερικές ζεύξεις στην Ευρώπη. Μόνο στους 160MHz δεν έχει εγκριθεί. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουμε τα φαινόμενα κορεσμού όπως στους 2,4GHz, αλλά επ' ουδενί ότι υπάρχει κάποια απαγόρευση ή περιορισμός όπως ισχυρίζεσαι.

----------


## FGuile

Εγω παλι επειδη δεν ειμαι βαθια γνωστης των νομοθεσιων, πλην των πολυ βασικων, δεν εχω κατι να πω επ'αυτου περισσοτερο.

Αντι αυτου θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως πανε οι ταχυτητες σημερα?

----------


## geotrvs

> Εγω παλι επειδη δεν ειμαι βαθια γνωστης των νομοθεσιων, πλην των πολυ βασικων, δεν εχω κατι να πω επ'αυτου περισσοτερο.
> 
> Αντι αυτου θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως πανε οι ταχυτητες σημερα?


Καλησπέρα. 
Τι ταχύτητα έχεις σήμερα και αν μπορείς να πεις σε ποια περιοχή είσαι,νομίζω απο την φωτογραφία που ανέβασες φαίνεται να είσαι κάπου αμμουδάρα με τσαλικάκι ή κανω λάθος;

----------


## FGuile

Σωστα. Σημερα παιζω τωρα μεσημερι 57-65down και up 35-40.

----------


## Constantine4

Μόλις τώρα έκανα την μέτρηση και έχω τέλεια αποτελέσματα!!

Ωστόσο το Ping που πιάνω σε Online Games κυμαίνεται από 50 έως 60 ms πάνω από τα 60 δεν έχει πάει.

----------


## panoc

Ζηλεύω το upload... Μόνο το upload θέλω για stream. Είμαι στα καφαο για ftth αλλά δε βλέπω να έρχεται ποτέ...

----------


## geotrvs

> Σωστα. Σημερα παιζω τωρα μεσημερι 57-65down και up 35-40.


Και αυτό επειδή περιμένεις ακόμα τις τελικές ρυθμίσεις που ειπαν πως θα κάνουν ή έτσι θα είναι;

----------


## Constantine4

> Ζηλεύω το upload... Μόνο το upload θέλω για stream. Είμαι στα καφαο για ftth αλλά δε βλέπω να έρχεται ποτέ...


Κάνω Livestreams στο Twitch με 6000bitrate και πάει γραμμή!

----------


## emskan

Το πρόβλημα στα προηγούμενα εντοπίζεται λοιπόν στο γεγονός πως στη Ροδιά έχουν βάλει κεραίες όλοι (εταιρείες, ιδιώτες, ραδιόφωνα, πάροχοι υπηρεσιών, κλπ) εκμεταλλευόμενοι την ελεύθερη χρήση της συγκεκριμένης μπάντας. Αφού όμως η χρήση των συγκεκριμένων συχνοτήτων δεν απαιτεί άδεια, αυτοί που τώρα διαμαρτύρονται (ενδεχομένως και δίκαια) δεν το γνώριζαν; Δεν υπήρχε η ανησυχία ότι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί κάποιο τέτοιο πρόβλημα;

Τα έβρισκαν μεταξύ τους είναι η απάντηση. Ναι αλλά αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα και προφανώς δεν εγγυάται τίποτα.

Κατανοώ την νευρικότητα του ανθρώπου που ενώ μέχρι χτες όλα δούλευαν ρολόι και σχετικά "στον αυτόματο", να χρειάζεται τώρα κάθε τρεις και λίγο να ανεβαίνει στο βουνό να λύνει προβλήματα ή να ψάχνει εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Αλλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και οι κανονισμοί από όσο διαβάζω...

Αυτό που δεν κατανοώ είναι γιατί δεν γίνονται τα πράγματα όπως πρέπει να γίνουν, ως επαγγελματίες δηλαδή. Αντ' αυτού μέσα από ένα forum "τα λέω στην νύφη για να ακούει η πεθερά";

Οι εποχές αλλάζουν, οι τεχνολογίες εξελίσσονται και ειδικά οι επαγγελματίες πρέπει να προσαρμόζονται πρώτοι. Δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο και αν αυτός έχει μεγάλο ή μικρό κόστος, αλλά ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς (ευτυχώς λέω εγώ), έτσι είναι και ας μη μας αρέσει και ας μας χαλάει την βόλεψη. 

Δηλαδή αν ένας ανταγωνιστής της Sky δει πως στο Ηράκλειο υπάρχει δυνητικά μεγάλος αριθμός υποψηφίων πελατών και βάλει και αυτός κεραίες στο ίδιο βουνό; Και αν έρθει και τρίτος;

Τέλος και εντελώς φιλικά, συνιστώ ψυχραιμία.   :Smile:

----------


## dimyok

Μακαρι να γινει της π@ και απο την αλλη μερια και ανατολικα και νοτια σε κεραιες να βλεπουν ολοι στις ζωνες  :Razz: . Μπας και αναρωτηθούν καποιοι διακοσμητικοι στην εεττ τι σκατα γινεται στο ηρακλειο και γιατι δε προχωρουν τα εργα με τις κανονικες καμπινες

----------


## Geros7

> Μακαρι να γινει της π@ και απο την αλλη μερια και ανατολικα και νοτια σε κεραιες να βλεπουν ολοι στις ζωνες . Μπας και αναρωτηθούν καποιοι διακοσμητικοι στην εεττ τι σκατα γινεται στο ηρακλειο και γιατι δε προχωρουν τα εργα με τις κανονικες καμπινες


Ας δει η ΕΕΤΤ την φωτογραφία με την μέτρηση της γραμμής μου που ανέβασα πριν 2 μέρες και θα καταλάβει πολλά, και για αυτή την κοροϊδία πληρώνω 30 ευρώ

----------


## FGuile

@Constantine4 Ωραιος!

@geotrvs Αυτη ειναι η ερωτηση του ενος εκατομμυριου. Θα καταφερω να παω παραπανω οπως την πρωτη μερα της εγκαταστασης ή θα μεινω εκει? Λογικα θα ξερουμε μεχρι Δευτερα - Τριτη.

@emskan Το ιδιο σκεφτομουν. Αν ερθει σε κανα χρονο και δευτερη Sky , τι θα γινει? Δεν το λες κ απιθανο να συμβει πλεον. Το κλειστο καρτελ των 3 μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει βοηθησει κανεναν (την forthnet ουτε καν την υπολογιζω πλεον).

Παντως αποψε εχουν ετσι τα πραγματα.

----------


## dimyok

Καλυτερα εισαι και σε ping και απο τη vdsl μου του οτε με fastpath ... Πως γινεται αυτο δεν εχω ιδεα . Η δε forthnet παλι αρχισαμε αποσυνδεσεις και υψηλα ping

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα. Ποσο ping σου βγαζει δλδ?

Γιατι εγω με οτε adsl σε fastpath εχω σταθερα 10-11ping με Asus router και με fritzbox 12-13. Αυτο οσο ημουν συνδεμενος σε iSLAM. Μετα που μου αλλαξαν κομβο λογω δικης μου παροτρυνσης κ με βαλαν σε ενα παλιοτερο που παιζει μονο adsl βγαζω 12 με asus και 15 με fritz.

- - - Updated - - -

Με τη forthnet εχω φιλο στο κεντρο που εχει ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα με σενα....

----------


## kmpar

> Θα το ξαναρωτήσω για άλλη μία φορά, γιατί γράφεις πολλά, αλλά για την ταμπακιέρα τίποτα.
> 
> Υπάρχει πουθενά, στην χώρα μας, στην Ευρώπη, παγκοσμίως ή στον γαλαξία μας, κάποιος κανονισμός που να απαγορεύει ή να ζητά άδεια για την ΧΡΗΣΗ της ISM μπάντας;
> Γιατί αναφέρεις χρήσεις άλλων φασματικών συχνοτήτων και υπηρεσιών, που δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με αυτό που συζητάμε;
> Ποιος και βάσει ποιου κανονισμού έχει πληρώσει έστω και 1€ για ΧΡΗΣΗ της συγκεκριμένης μπάντας;
> Βάσει ποιου κανονισμού, αναφέρεις ότι μία εταιρεία (μικρή ή μεγάλη, αδιάφορο) δεν μπορεί να παρέχει επί πληρωμή υπηρεσίες σε αυτή την ("τζάμπα" κατά δήλωσή σου) μπάντα; 
> 
> Στα 11 χλμ, μια χαρά βγαίνει ζεύξη με 40MHz έως 100άρι πακέτο και το ίδιο χαλαρά σε 20MHz έως το 50άρι. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες τέτοιες ζεύξεις παγκοσμίως αλλά και στην χώρα μας.
> Έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί τα προβλήματα των ασύρματων δικτύων και τι να περιμένει κανείς. Δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικά των σταθερών συνδέσεων και έρχονται να καλύψουν κενά ή δουλεύουν συμπληρωματικά με αυτά. Αλλά αυτό είναι εντελώς αδιάφορο αν, πότε, που και με ποιες προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να γίνει ανάπτυξή τους.
> Το ότι παίζατε μόνοι σας π.χ. 20-20 νοματαίοι σε αυτή την περιοχή, ΔΕΝ αποτελεί θέσφατο ότι δεν επιτρέπεται να έρθει και άλλος και ότι έχετε την αποκλειστικότητα.


Επειδή είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα των ασύρματων ζεύξεων, αν μία εταιρία εγκαταστήσει κάτι τέτοιο (https://www.ui.com/airfiber/airfiber24-hd/) "πόσους" καταναλωτές μπορεί να χωρέσει;
Είναι δυνατόν εταιρία να βάζει κεραία για να εξυπηρετήσει π.χ. μόνο 100 άτομα;

----------


## jkoukos

Το συγκεκριμένο ΑΡ είναι για ασύρματες ζεύξεις backbone σημείο-προς-σημείο (PtP) και δουλεύει στους 24GHz, όπου χρειάζεται άδεια.
Υπάρχουν ΑΡ που θεωρητικά μπορούν να έχουν αρκετές παραπάνω από 100 ταυτόχρονες ενεργές ζεύξεις. Αυτό δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι στο διαθέσιμο bandwidth που θα έχουν όλες αυτές ανά πάσα στιγμή.

Για να σου δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα. Όλα τα ΑΡ αυτής της κατηγορίας (όσο ακριβά κι αν είναι και από οποιονδήποτε κατασκευαστή), έχουν μέγιστο θεωρητικό διαθέσιμο bandwidth 1000Mbps. Όσο δηλαδή είναι η θύρα δικτύου που έχουν.
Κάνε τώρα τους υπολογισμούς πόσες συνδέσεις μπορούν να ικανοποιήσουν ταυτόχρονα, αν όλες ξεζουμίζουν την σύνδεσή τους. Βέβαια στην πραγματικότητα ποτέ δε γίνεται αυτό και όπως στις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις το bandwidth μοιράζεται δυναμικά με διάφορες τεχνικές.

Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν γίνεται με ένα μόνο ΑΡ να καλύπτονται, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, πάνω από 50 ζεύξεις (και πολλές λέω).

----------


## Telumetar

> @Constantine4 Ωραιος!
> 
> @geotrvs Αυτη ειναι η ερωτηση του ενος εκατομμυριου. Θα καταφερω να παω παραπανω οπως την πρωτη μερα της εγκαταστασης ή θα μεινω εκει? Λογικα θα ξερουμε μεχρι Δευτερα - Τριτη.
> 
> @emskan Το ιδιο σκεφτομουν. Αν ερθει σε κανα χρονο και δευτερη Sky , τι θα γινει? Δεν το λες κ απιθανο να συμβει πλεον. Το κλειστο καρτελ των 3 μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει βοηθησει κανεναν (την forthnet ουτε καν την υπολογιζω πλεον).
> 
> Παντως αποψε εχουν ετσι τα πραγματα.


Καλό θα ήταν όσοι βάζετε as από speed tests να μας λέτε και το πακέτο που έχετε αγοράσει

----------


## FGuile

Εχω πει απο την αρχη του thread οτι εχω ζητησει 100αρα.

----------


## Constantine4

Έχω πει και εγώ πως έχω 35/35 Upstream.

----------


## potis21

> Μακαρι να γινει της π@ και απο την αλλη μερια και ανατολικα και νοτια σε κεραιες να βλεπουν ολοι στις ζωνες . Μπας και αναρωτηθούν καποιοι διακοσμητικοι στην εεττ τι σκατα γινεται στο ηρακλειο και γιατι δε προχωρουν τα εργα με τις κανονικες καμπινες


 :Clap: 

Χιλια μακάρι.

----------


## FGuile

Δεν νομιζω στην ΕΕΤΤ να μην ξερουν τι γινεται στο Ηρακλειο. Η Wind τις παρατασεις πως τις παιρνει συνεχεια? Ποιος τις δινει?

Αλλωστε η Wind αυτη τη στιγμη καιγεται για να πουληθει ως δευτερη Cyta οπως γνωριζω, το Ηρακλειο θα την νοιαξει?

Αν δεν ολοκληρωθει η πωληση της δεν ειναι απιθανο να ακουσουμε κ κανενα κανονι.

----------


## chris papas

@constantine4 Καλησπέρα όσον αφορά το μέρος gaming έχεις δει διαφορά?

----------


## Constantine4

> @constantine4 Καλησπέρα όσον αφορά το μέρος gaming έχεις δει διαφορά?


Τεράστια διαφορά! Το Ping κυμαίνεται από 50 έως 60ms κάνω δεν κάνω Livestreaming.

----------


## FGuile

> Τεράστια διαφορά! Το Ping κυμαίνεται από 50 έως 60ms κάνω δεν κάνω Livestreaming.


Πριν τι συνδεση ειχες κ ποσο επιανες? Επισης ποιο ρουτερ χρησιμοποιεις τωρα? Το tplink που δινουν?

----------


## Constantine4

> Πριν τι συνδεση ειχες κ ποσο επιανες? Επισης ποιο ρουτερ χρησιμοποιεις τωρα? Το tplink που δινουν?


Πριν είχα 24άρα σύνδεση και είχα πάνω από 75ms. Όσο για το ρούτερ ναι το tplink που δίνει η εταιρία

----------


## kmpar

Τελικά οι ασύρματες μπορεί να έχουν τόσο μικρό ping; Κάποιος μου είπε ότι στην Πάτρα με fibair έχει ping <20 ms στο speedtest. Μπορεί να συμβεί ή λέει μπούρδες;

----------


## FGuile

> Τελικά οι ασύρματες μπορεί να έχουν τόσο μικρό ping; Κάποιος μου είπε ότι στην Πάτρα με fibair έχει ping <20 ms στο speedtest. Μπορεί να συμβεί ή λέει μπούρδες;


Απο οτι βλεπεις απο τις μετρησεις μας συμβαινει. Την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των μετρησεων εχουμε κατω απο 20ms. Εμενα εχει ενα μεσο ορο περιπου 17-18.

Θα το δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη κ σε games να δω τι γινεται, αρκει να βρω χρονο, γιατι εχω να παιξω οτιδηποτε online πανω απο 1,5 χρονο.

----------


## minas

> Τελικά οι ασύρματες μπορεί να έχουν τόσο μικρό ping; Κάποιος μου είπε ότι στην Πάτρα με fibair έχει ping <20 ms στο speedtest. Μπορεί να συμβεί ή λέει μπούρδες;


Ναι, δεν είναι δορυφορική.
Μπορείς να κάνεις κι ένα traceroute να δεις την επίδραση του ασύρματου link, και λογικά από πίσω έχουν μισθωμένη γραμμή.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε μια PtP ασύρματη ζεύξη κι εφόσον είναι καλή μεταξύ των εξωτερικών ΑΡ, η απόκριση είναι σχεδόν ίδια με την ενσύρματη. Το πολύ-πολύ να έχουμε επιπλέον 1-3 ms καθυστέρηση, πράγμα που είναι άνευ αξίας να το συζητάμε.
Το πράγμα αλλάζει σε PtMP ζεύξεις, όπου εκεί παίζουν ρόλο και άλλοι παράγοντες, με την απόκριση αρκετές φορές να αυξομειώνεται πολύ ή λίγο.

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα, απο οτι με ενημερωσαν κ με mail , σημερα θα εχει διακοπες λογω εργασιων. 

Δεν μου διευκρινησαν, την ωρα οποτε μαλλον θα εχουμε διασπαρτες μεσα στη μερα , φανταζομαι.

Απο οσο ξερω απο τα χαραματα εχουν ξεκινησει οι εργασιες....

Για να δουμε....

----------


## Telumetar

Ρε παιδιά στη ταράτσα από το πιάτο που σας περνάνε, τι φεύγει μέσα για το σπίτι; Οπτική ίνα; Καλώδιο δορυφορικής; Udp καλώδιο; Το λεω για τα μερεμέτια που χρειάζονται

----------


## jkoukos

Ένα καλώδιο δικτύου μέσω του οποίου περνάνε data και τροφοδοσία του εξωτερικού ΑΡ.
Μία μικρή τρύπα περίπου 8 χιλιοστών θα χρειαστεί (όπου σε βολεύει), να περάσει το καλώδιο μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## Telumetar

> Ένα καλώδιο δικτύου μέσω του οποίου περνάνε data και τροφοδοσία του εξωτερικού ΑΡ.
> Μία μικρή τρύπα περίπου 8 χιλιοστών θα χρειαστεί (όπου σε βολεύει), να περάσει το καλώδιο μέσα στο σπίτι.


Χιλιοστών; Τόσο μικρή; Το θέμα είναι από τη ταράτσα ήδη έχω καλώδιο της δορυφορικής που είναι αχρησιμοποίητο ;αλλα μάλλον δεν κάνει δουλειά από την ίδια τρύπα

----------


## FGuile

Θες μια τρυπα οσο ειναι ενα ftp cat5e καλωδιο. Θα σου κανουν μια τρυπα διπλα απο εκει που περναει το δορυφορικο παραδειγματος χαρην. Ζητησε να σου βαλουν μια μικρη ή μικρομεσαια λαμα στο τρυπανι για να αποφυγεις το μερεμετι. Και μετα ζητα να στο σιλικοναρουν μεσα - εξω με λευκη σιλικονη. Και εισαι ετοιμος!

----------


## jkoukos

> Χιλιοστών; Τόσο μικρή; Το θέμα είναι από τη ταράτσα ήδη έχω καλώδιο της δορυφορικής που είναι αχρησιμοποίητο ;αλλα μάλλον δεν κάνει δουλειά από την ίδια τρύπα


Το καλώδιο έχει διάμετρο το πολύ 8 χιλιοστά. Το RJ45 βύσμα είναι στα περίπου 12 χιλιοστά, αλλά 99% θα περάσουν μόνο το καλώδιο και μετά θα το πρεσσάρουν στο βύσμα.
Αν η υπάρχουσα τρύπα από την οποία περνά το καλώδιο της δορυφορικής έχει ικανό χώρο, θα το περάσουν από αυτήν. Μπορεί επίσης να την φαρδύνουν λίγο (αν χρειαστεί) με ένα τρυπάνι και μετά να σφραγιστεί με σιλικονούχο στόκο.

----------


## dimyok

Ανοιγεις μια με το μεγαλο τρυπανι μπετου ΝΑ  :Razz:  και περνας ολα μαζι καμερες /οτε/δορυφορικη αντι για 3-4 τρυπες ετσι το κανα με το 10 mm δε χωρούσαν .Αφου αναλαμβανουν αυτοι αστους - αμα βαζουν και στοκο θα πεσω απο τα συννεφα

----------


## Telumetar

> Ανοιγεις μια με το μεγαλο τρυπανι μπετου ΝΑ  και περνας ολα μαζι καμερες /οτε/δορυφορικη αντι για 3-4 τρυπες ετσι το κανα με το 10 mm δε χωρούσαν .Αφου αναλαμβανουν αυτοι αστους - αμα βαζουν και στοκο θα πεσω απο τα συννεφα


Ε να κάνω μερεμετια σε σπίτι που σε 4 μήνες θα φύγω είναι λίγο βλακεία θεωρώ εξού και οι απορίες μου . Μάλλον πως θα φέρω τον τεχνικό και βλέπουμε

----------


## danmilon

Επειδή και εγώ είμαι στο ενοίκιο και η ιδιοκτήτρια βγάζει αφρούς άμα ακούει για τρύπες, έχω βάλει ένα μικρό κομμάτι πλακέ UTP καλωδιο σαν αυτό, με δυο φυσακια σε καθε πλευρα το οποίο το το περναω απο το παραθυρο.

----------


## kmpar

> Καλημερα, απο οτι με ενημερωσαν κ με mail , σημερα θα εχει διακοπες λογω εργασιων. 
> 
> Δεν μου διευκρινησαν, την ωρα οποτε μαλλον θα εχουμε διασπαρτες μεσα στη μερα , φανταζομαι.
> 
> Απο οσο ξερω απο τα χαραματα εχουν ξεκινησει οι εργασιες....
> 
> Για να δουμε....


Να μας πουν πότε δεν θα έχει...
Καλά τι κάνουν κάθε μέρα;.....

----------


## FGuile

Παντως το δουλευουν ακομα.... δεν εχουν τελειωσει απο οτι φαινεται.... 

Φανταζομαι ειχαν ενα πλανο στο μυαλο τους, αλαλ ποιος ξερει τι προεκυψε ωστοσο....

----------


## Telumetar

> Παντως το δουλευουν ακομα.... δεν εχουν τελειωσει απο οτι φαινεται.... 
> 
> Φανταζομαι ειχαν ενα πλανο στο μυαλο τους, αλαλ ποιος ξερει τι προεκυψε ωστοσο....


αυτα ειναι που φοβάμαι. Η αστάθεια στην παροχη υπηρεσίας

----------


## FGuile

> αυτα ειναι που φοβάμαι. Η αστάθεια στην παροχη υπηρεσίας


Καλα ολοι μας περιμενουμε να δουμε πως παει γενικα γιατι ειναι πολυ νεα στο Ηρακλειο.

Ομως φαντασου οτι 3 μερες που ειχε μεγαλο θεμα εβλεπες μεχρι κ live streaming σε 720p.

Σημερα το πρωι επιανα 60down και 47up. Αστρονομικο upload δλδ για τα δεδομενα της Ελλαδας. Παρολο που ειμαι σε 100αρι πακετο, πιο πολυ εδω κ 2 βδομαδες ειναι σαν να εχω symmetric 50/50, η οποια στοιχιζει 30 ευρω περισσοτερο απο οτι το δικο μου πακετο. Οποτε δεν πολυπαραπονιεμαι.

Απο το λιγο feedback παντως αυτων των ημερων απο οτι καταλαβα οσοι εχουν 24αρες κ 35αρες δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα εκτος του οτι 2 μερες το πρωι για 1 ωρα κοψαν τη συνδεση σε ολους για να αναβαθμισουν.

Απλα ειμαι περιεργος με το περας των εργασιων αν θα δωσουν κανονικα 100αρα ή αν απλα το γυρισουμε σε 50αρα. Οπως κ να εχει ευχαριστημενος θα ειμαι, γιατι γενικα παιζει αρκετα καλα κ απαξ κ δουλεψεις με τετοιο upload δεν γυρνας με τπτ στο 0,72 των adsl.....

Εχω συνδεσει ωραιοτατα κ στην κεραια το fritzbox 7560 που εχω κ ολα λειτουργουν μια χαρα!

----------


## kmpar

Εγώ πάντως πραγματικά εύχομαι να τα πάει καλά αυτή η εταιρία και να ξεπεράσει κάθε εμπόδιο όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό. Μόνο έτσι με τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό μπορούν στην Ελλάδα να πάνε τα πράγματα μπροστά.

----------


## FGuile

Πραγματικα, μακαρι να τα παει καλα, οχι μονο για θεμα ανταγωνισμου, αλλα γιατι αρκετες περιοχες ειναι ξεχασμενες απο τον θεο του ιντερνετ. Μαζι κ το Ηρακλειο.

Χθες παρατηρησα αστεθεια ειδικα ακτα τις 9.00 το βραδυ. Απο οσο γνωριζω δεν εχει φυγει απο εδω το συνεργειο. Πιστευω μεχρι το Σαββατο να εχουμε εξελιξεις. Με τρωει η περιεργεια που θα κατσει η μπιλια.

----------


## Telumetar

> Πραγματικα, μακαρι να τα παει καλα, οχι μονο για θεμα ανταγωνισμου, αλλα γιατι αρκετες περιοχες ειναι ξεχασμενες απο τον θεο του ιντερνετ. Μαζι κ το Ηρακλειο.
> 
> Χθες παρατηρησα αστεθεια ειδικα ακτα τις 9.00 το βραδυ. Απο οσο γνωριζω δεν εχει φυγει απο εδω το συνεργειο. Πιστευω μεχρι το Σαββατο να εχουμε εξελιξεις. Με τρωει η περιεργεια που θα κατσει η μπιλια.


Αστάθεια σε σχέση με την ταχύτητα ή αστάθεια αν έχεις ή οχι πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο; Επίσης , το συνεργείο φεύγει; Δεν εχουν αντιπρόσωπους εδω;

----------


## FGuile

Ασταθεια συνδεσης ευτυχως δεν ειχα ποτε μεχρι τωρα. Ασταθεια στην ταχυτητα μονο. Χθες πχ κατεβαζες απο 2 - 5,5MB/s. 

Εδω εχουν ουσιαστικα εγκαταστατη. Η διαχειρηση γινεται απο Τριπολη κατα το μεγαλυτερο κομματι. Τωρα που κανουν εργασιες επεκτασης κ τι αλλο δεν ξερω εχουν κατεβει απο Τριπολη ο ιδιοκτητης και νομιζω αλλοι 2 τεχνικοι.

----------


## ApanCure

Μια μικρή παρέμβαση γιατί διάβασα όλο το νήμα και μου κάνει εντύπωση το ύφος ορισμένων ανθρώπων.

Για τoν Χ,Υ λόγο ένα τεράστιο κομμάτι της πόλης του Ηρακλείου έχει καθηλωθεί σε ταχύτητες που είναι 15-20 χρόνια πίσω από τα σύχρονα standards. 
Αυτό το κενό είναι τεράστιο και "φωνάζει" ότι πρέπει να καλυφθεί. Η αγορά προσπαθεί να δώσει τη λύση μέσω ενός WISP. 

Υπάρχει μια ελεύθερη μπάντα προς χρήση και ένα συγκεκριμένο "πάρκο" κεραιών που εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες τις πόλης. 
Καταλαβαίνω ότι η κατάσταση είναι *χωρίς σχεδιασμό*, έχουν "καταλάβει" όλο το φάσμα οι διάφορες επιχειρήσεις για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. 
Έρχεται ένας νέος παίκτης και φυσικά θα ξεσπάσει πόλεμος. Αφού το φάσμα είναι περιορισμένο.

Μου κάνει τεράστια εντύπωση ότι μπήκε Consigliere τεχνολογίας από το νησί και άρχισε να κατηγορεί τους τελικούς χρήστες που θέλουν να ξεκολλήσουν από το 8/1.

"Θέλετε να δείτε Mia Khalifa 4K"

Ανάλογες διατυπώσεις αξίζουν το *χλευασμό*, δεν έχουν θέση σε ένα τεχνολογικό forum.

Στήνουν backbone εταιρειών και real time υπηρεσίες στο ελεύθερο φάσμα, 
άρα οι πελάτες τους θα βάζουν το χέρι στην τσέπη *για πάντα*, ώστε να είναι ένα βήμα μπροστά από τον "ανταγωνισμό".

Αναρωτιέμαι αν πάει συνεργείο της ΕΕΤΤ στην Κρήτη, τί ευρύματα θα έχει.

----------


## wlp

Μήπως έχει ακούσει κανείς τι γίνεται με την κεραία στο Γιούχτα που περιμένω να μπει;

----------


## FGuile

> Μια μικρή παρέμβαση γιατί διάβασα όλο το νήμα και μου κάνει εντύπωση το ύφος ορισμένων ανθρώπων.
> 
> Για τoν Χ,Υ λόγο ένα τεράστιο κομμάτι της πόλης του Ηρακλείου έχει καθηλωθεί σε ταχύτητες που είναι 15-20 χρόνια πίσω από τα σύχρονα standards. 
> Αυτό το κενό είναι τεράστιο και "φωνάζει" ότι πρέπει να καλυφθεί. Η αγορά προσπαθεί να δώσει τη λύση μέσω ενός WISP. 
> 
> Υπάρχει μια ελεύθερη μπάντα προς χρήση και ένα συγκεκριμένο "πάρκο" κεραιών που εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες τις πόλης. 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι η κατάσταση είναι *χωρίς σχεδιασμό*, έχουν "καταλάβει" όλο το φάσμα οι διάφορες επιχειρήσεις για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. 
> Έρχεται ένας νέος παίκτης και φυσικά θα ξεσπάσει πόλεμος. Αφού το φάσμα είναι περιορισμένο.
> 
> ...


Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρει πολλα , αμα ερθει......

Προσωπικα, διαβαζω αρκετα στα οποια δεν συμφωνω κ νομιζω πως ειναι λαθος ο τροπος προσεγγισης που εγινε.

Με δυο λογια εγω καταλαβα το εξης.

Α) Εγω ειτε τσοντες βλεπω , ειτε δουλεια κανω να κατσω στα αυγα μου κ να περιμενω απο το κλειστο καρτελ των τριων ποτε θα κανει ξαστερια, που λεει κ το τραγουδι.

Β) Οι υπαρχοντες επιχειρηματιες χανουν λεφτα απο την Sky, αλλα η Sky που ειναι κ αυτη επιχειρηση, δεν χανει απο αυτους? Ή απλα επειδη ειναι μη κρητικος δημιουργει προβλημα? Εν το μεταξυ παιζει να ειναι κ αμιγως ελληνικη επιχειρηση (χωρις να το ξερω σιγουρα). Ή επειδη ειναι παλιοτεροι οπως στον στρατο, εχουν ατυπα δικαιωματα?

Οπως κ να εχει νομιζω μονοι μας βαζουμε περιορισμους στους εαυτους μας , βγαζοντας "φολα" οποιαδηποτε νεα προσπαθεια.

Να τονισω οτι με το post αυτο ουτε επιτιθεμαι σε κανεναν προσωπικα και οτι σεβομαι την γνωμη του καθενος, οπως κ τα συμφεροντα του. Απλα διαφωνω σε καποια θεματα. Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να γινει μια συζητηση κ να βρεθει μια λυση λογικη για ολους κ οχι ο ενας να αρχιζει να ριχνει παρασιτα στον αλλο.

- - - Updated - - -

@wlp ακομα κανουν εργασιες αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει ολοκληρωθει η ρυθμιση του εκει κομβου. Ελπιζω να εχουμε νεωτερα μεχρι το Σαββατο.

----------


## Telumetar

> Μια μικρή παρέμβαση γιατί διάβασα όλο το νήμα και μου κάνει εντύπωση το ύφος ορισμένων ανθρώπων.
> 
> Για τoν Χ,Υ λόγο ένα τεράστιο κομμάτι της πόλης του Ηρακλείου έχει καθηλωθεί σε ταχύτητες που είναι 15-20 χρόνια πίσω από τα σύχρονα standards. 
> Αυτό το κενό είναι τεράστιο και "φωνάζει" ότι πρέπει να καλυφθεί. Η αγορά προσπαθεί να δώσει τη λύση μέσω ενός WISP. 
> 
> Υπάρχει μια ελεύθερη μπάντα προς χρήση και ένα συγκεκριμένο "πάρκο" κεραιών που εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες τις πόλης. 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι η κατάσταση είναι *χωρίς σχεδιασμό*, έχουν "καταλάβει" όλο το φάσμα οι διάφορες επιχειρήσεις για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. 
> Έρχεται ένας νέος παίκτης και φυσικά θα ξεσπάσει πόλεμος. Αφού το φάσμα είναι περιορισμένο.
> 
> ...


αυτο προσπαθω να πω τοσα Post. Οτιδήποτε γίνεται για να ευνοηθεί ο πελάτης - χρήστης και να ξεκολλήσει από την εποχη του χαλκού είναι θετικό. Τώρα αν ειναι παράνομο ή όχι, που πολυ αμφιβάλω να ειναι, θα το κρίνουν οι αρμόδιοι. Εμείς έχουμε υποχρέωση για τους εαυτούς μας να κάνουμε και να επιλέξουμε ό,τι κρίνουμε πιο επωφελές. Άντε μπας και ξυπνήσει η κοιμισμένη wind και αρχίσει κανενα εργο.
Παρεμπιπτόντως δείτε κάτι που με προβληματίζει στη σύμβαση στο κομματι "αδυναμία χρήσης" από το εμπορικός αποκλεισμός και επειτα
https://ibb.co/HBmxY40

----------


## kmpar

Αν αυτή η προσπάθεια που σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολη πάει καλά και η εταιρεία αποδειχθεί ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για το κέρδος εγώ θα είμαι ο πρώτος που θα την διατυμπανησω παντού.

----------


## giodi

> Παρεμπιπτόντως δείτε κάτι που με προβληματίζει στη σύμβαση στο κομματι "αδυναμία χρήσης" από το εμπορικός αποκλεισμός και επειτα
> https://ibb.co/HBmxY40


 Tι ακριβώς σε προβληματίζει? λογικό δεν είναι να σου λέει ότι σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το δίκτυο που του παρέχει την μισθωμένη γραμμή ότι δεν θα έχεις και εσύ ίντερνετ?

----------


## FGuile

@Telumetar δεν βλεπω κατι ανησυχητικο στη συμβαση. Να ανησυχεις μονο αν γινει νεος "κλασσικος" πολεμος.

----------


## Telumetar

> @Telumetar δεν βλεπω κατι ανησυχητικο στη συμβαση. Να ανησυχεις μονο αν γινει νεος "κλασσικος" πολεμος.


Αυτό σκέφτηκα και ήδη προχώρησα τη διαδικασία. Ο θεός βοηθός. Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να γνωρίζαμε λίγα παραπάνω για το wisp!

----------


## potis21

Για αρχή: Προκαλώ τον οποιοδήποτε να κατεβάσει το φυλλάδιο της Ubiquity για την κεραία του και να αναζητήσει την φράση "802.11" μέσα. 
Οι κεραίες σας ειναι ασύμβατες με το πρωτόκολλο, δεν το υποστηρίζουν! Χρησιμοποιουν ιδιοκτησιακό TDMA και δεν δίνουν σημασία στο 802.11 collision detection, δηλαδή μόνο το AP μου υπάρχει και μοιράζω το χρόνο του καναλιου όπως κρίνω εγω σκόπιμο χωρίς να με νοιάζει αν υπάρχουν κι άλλα AP στην "γειτονιά". Αρα καπαρώνουν το φάσμα για πάρτη τους χωρίς να συνεργάζονται με τους υπόλοιπους. 

Ακόμα και οι όροι χρήσης της εταιρείας ειναι τέτοιοι που αφήνουν τον πελάτη έκθετο σε περιπτώσεις αδυναμίας χρήσης του "ελευθερου" φάσματος. 
Λογικό, διότι το ελευθερο φάσμα προορίζεται για άλλη χρήση και καμία εγγυηση δεν παρέχει ο νομοθέτης για προστασία παρεμβολών.

Αυτό που αδυνατείτε σκόπιμα να καταλάβετε, ειναι το εξής: Στο βουνό, δεν ανεβαίνει οπτική πλήν της digea και της ΕΡΤ. Η χρέωση για την χρήση της υπηρεσίας ειναι απαγορευτική για μικρές επιχειρήσεις, κάτι που ανοιγει την ψαλίδα και δημιουργεί μονοπώλια έναντι των οποίων σε άλλες περιπτώσεις "κόπτεσθε".  Η μόνο εναλλακτική data επιλογή ειναι η συχνότητα που χρησιμοποιείται. Πιό πάνω και ο εξοπλισμός ακριβαίνει αβάσταχτα ενω η ζευξη δεν επιτυγχάνεται ευκολα (στα απαιτουμενα εννιάρια διαθεσιμότητας ) λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης. Πιό κάτω δεν υπάρχει: ήδη ο ΕΚΚΖΣ ξήλωσε το μισό ευρος ζώνης των ραδιοζευξεων στους 1.7GHz υπέρ του 4G. 

Μακάρι να μπουν κεραίες στον Γιουχτα, αλλά υπάρχουν μυριάδες προβλήματα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Η αρχαιολογία ειναι το μεγαλύτερο. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις νόμιμα "πέτρα πάνω στην πέτρα" πάνω στον Γιουχτα.




> Consigliere τεχνολογίας από το νησί


*"Consigliere τεχνολογίας από το νησί" - συσταση συμμορίας δηλαδή;!;*
 Βαριά κατηγορία. Ειστε σίγουρος πως θέλετε να επιβεβαιώσετε αυτήν την άποψη σας; Γιατι συνιστά βαρύτατη προσβολή προσωπικότητας, με ο'τι αυτό συνεπάγεται: Αιτηση στο adsl.gr για αρση απορρήτου της ip, αναφορά στην υπηρεσία ηλεκτρονικου εγκλήματος κλπ.- Και μάλιστα για άτομο το οποίο δεν σχετίζεται, άμεσα ή έμμεσα, με κανένα απο τα θιγόμενα μέρη! Καλή τύχη στο δικαστήριο.-
*Ισως οι διαχειριστές να θέλουν να επιμεληθούν λιγο της συζήτησης.*




> και άρχισε να κατηγορεί τους τελικούς χρήστες που θέλουν να ξεκολλήσουν από το 8/1.


με λάθος τρόπο...



> Στήνουν backbone εταιρειών και real time υπηρεσίες στο ελεύθερο φάσμα,
> άρα οι πελάτες τους θα βάζουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για πάντα, ώστε να είναι ένα βήμα μπροστά από τον "ανταγωνισμό".


Ο εξοπλισμός που αξιοποιεί ο κάθε επιχειρηματίας ειναι δικός του και τον αξιοποιεί σε private βάση. Δεν υπάρχουν πάγιες χρεώσεις (σε αντίθεση...) όπως ισχυρίζεστε. Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν εχετε ιδέα για τι μιλάτε. *Θίγετε ανθρώπους που χρησιμοποιουν προσωπικές (δικό σου σημείο σε δικό σου σημείο) ζευξεις και αυτές καταρρέουν υπέρ "πώλησης ραδιοφάσματος σε τρίτους επειδή ειναι ελευθερο!".* 
Τι "ψηφιακό μέρισμα" απέδωσε ο χρήστης των εν λόγω συχνοτήτων;

Για να καταλάβετε το σενάριο: Ο αδερφός σας μένει δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ και εχει μια 10ρα ADSL. Εσεις μένετε στο κάτω περαχώρι και θέλετε γρήγορο ιντερνετ. Εσεις αγοράζετε ενα ζευγάρι κεραίες και τις βάζετε απο το σπίτι του αδερφού σας στο σπίτι σας στο κάτω περαχώρι. Βάζετε και την δική σας γραμμή ιντερνετ VDSL. Ερχεται εταιρεία, πιτάρει με κεραίες το κάτω περαχώρι επειδη βλέπει σε μια πόλη 150.000 κατοικων, και σεις με το ζόρι εχετε ιντερνετ επειδή η εταιρεία χρησιμοποιεί μη στάνταρ πρωτόκολλα δικτύου. Και στα φορουμ σας λένε πως φταίτε σεις που γκρινιάζετε γιατι παρεμποδίζετε την ανάπτυξη, επειδή η wind ειναι ανίκανη να βάλει καμπίνες σε πολη 150000 κατοικων. 
Και πρέπει εσεις να το λαβετε ελαφρά, ίσως και να πρέπει να "γίνετε πελάτης" τους (με το ζόρι; )
Οχι μαγκες, κάτι εχετε καταλάβει λάθος.-




> Αναρωτιέμαι αν πάει συνεργείο της ΕΕΤΤ στην Κρήτη, τί ευρύματα θα έχει.


Το συνεργείο της ΕΕΤΤ στην Κρήτη εδράζει μόλις μερικές δεκάδες μέτρα απο το γραφείο μου. Εχει μόνιμο γραφείο η ΕΕΤΤ στην Κρήτη. 
Λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν τους εχω πρήξει ήδη να "σκάσουν" στην Ρογδιά και να επιληφθούν τα νόμιμα.

Παρεπιπτώντως, 

Ολα αυτά δίνουν κίνητρο για την σχεδίαση ειδικών πρωτοκόλλων επιβεβαιωμένης ροής χαμηλής ταχύτητας (~5Mbps) ακόμα και αν το απαιτουμενο ευρος συχνοτήτων ειναι όλο το διαθέσιμο φάσμα. Ειναι μιας μορφής τεχνολογία διασκορπισμένου φάσματος και αυτή, με πολλαπλές εκπομπές για την επιβεβαίωση της επιτυχίας της ζευξης. 

Τι; 
Θα ανεβει ο θόρυβος στην Ρογδιά για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες; 
Δεν πειράζει, θα υλοποιήσουν το _δικό τους_, εντός των προδιαγραφών EN301893 *και* αυτοι σαν καλά παιδγιά, 
αφου πρώτοι αυτοι αχρηστεψαν την δυνατότητα χρήσης του established πρωτόκολλου 802.11ac υλοποιώντας ΤDMA χωρίς collision detection αλλά θεωρώντας πως τα AP τους ειναι μόνο και κανένα άλλο. 

Προσωπικά  εχω ήδη αρχίσει να εξελίττω πρωτόκολλο one-way σε fpga + transceiver που θα κάνει το εξής: 

Θα "πιτάρει" τα κανάλια, όσα κανάλια υπάρχουν μεσα στο φάσμα, με ενα πακέτο, ωστε να βεβαιωθεί πως το απέναντι σημείο θα λάβει το πακέτο, σε πολλαπλές επαναλήψεις και σε σταθερό ρυθμό. 
Αυτό σημαίνει πως θα ανεβαίνει 16 φορές περισσότερη πληροφορία απο την αναγκαία επάνω, με την ελπίδα κάποιο απο όλα να περάσει απέναντι. 
Το κάθε πακέτο θα κουβαλά τρελό FEC (1/2) ωστε να μπορεί να ανακατασκευαστεί. Θα τρέχει voting ανάμεσα στα ανακτηθέντα πακέτα για το σωστό crc και το επιβεβαιωμένο πακέτο θα σκάει στο OSI layer3. 

Αν ξέρετε εσεις μιά απο customιες, ξέρουμε εμείς 10. 
Και αφου η φάση ειναι "βασικά καλησπέρα σας" και studio69 vs σταθμός της καψουρας, και η μπάντα ειναι "ελευθερη για χρήση" θα το διασκεδάσουμε. Αντε, δώστε μου κάτι να ασχοληθώ για τα χριστούγεννα...

Εναλλακτικά, ενεργοποιήστε το collision detection και ακολουθείστε τα πρωτόκολλα "ωσαν τσ' αθρώπους".-
Αλλά τι κρίμα - αν το κάνετε θα πέσετε στα 6Mbps. 
Εμείς; Τόσο χρειαζόμαστε.-

https://www.etsi.org/deliver/etsi_en...93v020007a.pdf

- - - Updated - - -




> αυτο προσπαθω να πω τοσα Post. Οτιδήποτε γίνεται για να ευνοηθεί ο πελάτης - χρήστης και να ξεκολλήσει από την εποχη του χαλκού είναι θετικό. Τώρα αν ειναι παράνομο ή όχι, που πολυ αμφιβάλω να ειναι, θα το κρίνουν οι αρμόδιοι.


Εκτός απο νόμιμο, οφείλει να ειναι και λειτουργικό. Αν όλοι οι χρήστες "ξεχειλώσουμε" τις "νομιμες" προδιαγραφές σε βαθμό κακουργήματος, αυτές θα αποκαλύψουν όλα τα εγγενή προβλήματα της ηλικίας τους. Ισως, όταν θεσπίστηκαν, να μπορούσαν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες, αλλά ο πρώτος τους ορισμός πλησιάζει την 20ετία και κάποιοι χρήστες (εσεις! <3 ) εχουν ανάγκες που δεν μπορούν να καλυφθούν απο αυτό. 
Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να άνοιγε προς ελευθερη χρήση η μπάντα τω 24GHz αλλά πεισε εσυ την ITU, την ETSI  και το ΥΜΕ να παραχωρήσουν τσάμπα φάσμα. 
Επίσης: Χαλκός κατεβάζει απο το AP σας τα μεγαμπίτ σας, μην τον υποτιμάτε. Σε χαλκό εχω κανάλια των 16Gbps και παίζω. 
Ο χαλκός μια χαρά θα σας εξυπηρετούσε αν εμπαιναν τα τερματικά στην προβλεπόμενη απόσταση και όχι 5 χλμ μακριά. 
Οπότε γενικά, άλλος σας φταίει και εμεις οι ανημποροι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάν χαλκό την πληρώνουμε
(δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αιτηση adsl στην Παπούρα Ρογδιάς, ξέρετε...)




> Εμείς έχουμε υποχρέωση για τους εαυτούς μας να κάνουμε και να επιλέξουμε ό,τι κρίνουμε πιο επωφελές. Άντε μπας και ξυπνήσει η κοιμισμένη wind και αρχίσει κανενα εργο.


Αυτή ακριβώς την υποχρέωση εχουμε όλοι. Την αμέλεια της υποχρέωσης την πληρώνουμε ακριβά τόσο σε ανάγκη εγκατάστασης πρόσθετου εξοπλισμου, όσο σε δεσμευση φάσματος που ιδανικά θα χρησιμοποιουταν για τον πλέον δόκιμο σκοπό. 

Αλήθεια, η Vodafone εχει αρχίσει ΗΔΗ να αντικαθιστά μαζικά τα παλιά CPE της Cyta με νέα που εχουν ενεργό το 802.11ac σε 80MHz by default. 
Τον ορυμαγδό των παρεμβολών πως θα τον αντιμετωπίσει το TDMA που θα κατεβαίνει απο Ρογδιά;;

----------


## Telumetar

> Για αρχή: Προκαλώ τον οποιοδήποτε να κατεβάσει το φυλλάδιο της Ubiquity για την κεραία του και να αναζητήσει την φράση "802.11" μέσα. 
> Οι κεραίες σας ειναι ασύμβατες με το πρωτόκολλο, δεν το υποστηρίζουν! Χρησιμοποιουν ιδιοκτησιακό TDMA και δεν δίνουν σημασία στο 802.11 collision detection, δηλαδή μόνο το AP μου υπάρχει και μοιράζω το χρόνο του καναλιου όπως κρίνω εγω σκόπιμο χωρίς να με νοιάζει αν υπάρχουν κι άλλα AP στην "γειτονιά". Αρα καπαρώνουν το φάσμα για πάρτη τους χωρίς να συνεργάζονται με τους υπόλοιπους. 
> 
> Ακόμα και οι όροι χρήσης της εταιρείας ειναι τέτοιοι που αφήνουν τον πελάτη έκθετο σε περιπτώσεις αδυναμίας χρήσης του "ελευθερου" φάσματος. 
> Λογικό, διότι το ελευθερο φάσμα προορίζεται για άλλη χρήση και καμία εγγυηση δεν παρέχει ο νομοθέτης για προστασία παρεμβολών.
> 
> Αυτό που αδυνατείτε σκόπιμα να καταλάβετε, ειναι το εξής: Στο βουνό, δεν ανεβαίνει οπτική πλήν της digea και της ΕΡΤ. Η χρέωση για την χρήση της υπηρεσίας ειναι απαγορευτική για μικρές επιχειρήσεις, κάτι που ανοιγει την ψαλίδα και δημιουργεί μονοπώλια έναντι των οποίων σε άλλες περιπτώσεις "κόπτεσθε".  Η μόνο εναλλακτική data επιλογή ειναι η συχνότητα που χρησιμοποιείται. Πιό πάνω και ο εξοπλισμός ακριβαίνει αβάσταχτα ενω η ζευξη δεν επιτυγχάνεται ευκολα (στα απαιτουμενα εννιάρια διαθεσιμότητας ) λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης. Πιό κάτω δεν υπάρχει: ήδη ο ΕΚΚΖΣ ξήλωσε το μισό ευρος ζώνης των ραδιοζευξεων στους 1.7GHz υπέρ του 4G. 
> 
> Μακάρι να μπουν κεραίες στον Γιουχτα, αλλά υπάρχουν μυριάδες προβλήματα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Η αρχαιολογία ειναι το μεγαλύτερο. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις νόμιμα "πέτρα πάνω στην πέτρα" πάνω στον Γιουχτα.
> ...


Και μόνο οι γνώσεις σου είναι πολύ επωφελείς για το φόρουμ και χαίρομαι που παίρνεις μέρος αν και τα μισά από όσα λες μου ακούγονται κράμα από Κλινγκολν , Κινέζικα και τη γλώσσα της Μόρντορ.

Δεν συμφωνώ σε καμιά περίπτωση στην υπερβολή του "δικαστηρίου" την οποία κανείς, επειδή κάποιος σε αποκάλεσε κονσιλιερε. Τα υπόλοιπα συμπεράσματα που βγάζεις τα θεωρώ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αστεία και επειδή κάτι ξέρουμε από δικαστήρια , φιλικά και μόνο, θα γελάνε οι δικαστές και οι δικηγόροι θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους 

Τώρα στα σοβαρά και ουσιώδη, δόξα το θεό ζούμε σε καπιταλιστική κοινωνία και όχι σε υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό. Το παρών συνεπάγεται πως ότι είναι παράνομο θα υποστεί τις νόμιμες κυρώσεις , προστατεύοντας το κάθε ένα μας είτε πρόκειται για ιδιώτη είτε για εταιρια. Τώρα πόσοι μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν σε ένα wisp δίκτυο είναι πράγματι επισφαλές από τα λίγα που καταλαβαίνω εξ όσων διαβάζω και μάλιστα είναι αυτό που με κάνει να αμφιβάλω. Παρόλα αυτά η απελπισία μας είναι τέτοια που είμαστε έτοιμοι ως χρήστες να ρισκάρουμε με μια νέα εταιρία  για να καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. 
Και για να καταλάβω κάτι. Εσύ με τον τρόπο με τον οποίο παρέχεις υπηρεσίες που διαφέρεις με την skytelecom? Wisp τηλεπικοινωνια δεν είναι πάλι; Δεν χρεώνεις για τη χρήση του εξοπλισμού και τις γνώσεις σου; Δεν καταβαλλεται κάποιο αντίτιμο;

----------


## potis21

> Και για να καταλάβω κάτι. Εσύ με τον τρόπο με τον οποίο παρέχεις υπηρεσίες που διαφέρεις με την skytelecom? Wisp τηλεπικοινωνια δεν είναι πάλι; Δεν χρεώνεις για τη χρήση του εξοπλισμού και τις γνώσεις σου; Δεν καταβαλλεται κάποιο αντίτιμο


1) Δεν αμείβομαι για την συμβουλευτική που προσφέρω. Μάλιστα, τα wireless στα 5GHz τα εχω αφήσει σε άλλους (να βγάλουν το φίδι απο την τρύπα). Κυρίως διότι ειμαι πολυ ακριβός για να ασχοληθώ απ' ευθείας με αυτους και αυτοι με χρειάζονται μια φορά στην 3ετία και άν, αρα δεν μπορουν να μου προσφέρουν μόνιμη απασχόληση. 

2) Συμβουλευτική δεν παρέχω μόνο σε αυτους. Συμβουλευτική παρέχω δωρεάν σε οποιονδήποτε αποσκοπεί να κάνει 5 πράγματα με αναπτυξιακό πρόσημο και θέλει να τα κάνει σωστά. ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ SKY προ λίγες σελίδες, όταν πρότεινα τα σημεία εγκατάστασης κομβικών σταθμών και το απαιτουμενο (mesh) σύστημα για να μπορείς να καλύψεις πολλους χρήστες ταυτόχρονα με ικανές ταχύτητες.-

3) Οχι, δεν πουλάω εξοπλισμό. Αν πουλούσα εξοπλισμό (όπως και αν ειχα άμεσο συμφέρον) θα εγραφα επώνυμα (όχι και πως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρείς ποιός ειμαι αλλά τελος πάντων). Ούτε "ιντερνετ" πουλάω - τα πακέτα που ανεβάζουμε στην Ρογδιά ειναι custom περιεχόμενο που παράγεται σε πραγματικό χρόνο στα studios με ενα και μοναδικό μονόδρομο σκοπό: Να απορροφηθουν εκει πάνω. 
Ούτε κάν το downlink δεν επιβαρύνουμε. Ο εξοπλισμός ειναι του χρήστη, δεν ενοικιάζεται, και τον αγοράζει στην ελευθερη αγορά ο ίδιος ο χρήστης ενω χρησιμοποιει εξοπλισμό που παράγεται στην θεσσαλονίκη απο πρωτοπόρους της ερευνας των τηλεπικοινωνιών που εξάγουν τον εξοπλισμό τους διεθνώς με μεγάλη επιτυχία και που δεν την εχουν κάνει ακόμα για όξω (ίσως να το σκέφτονται όταν βλέπουν το χάλι και την ανοργανωσιά στην Ελλάδα), ειναι και αυτοι που αναφώνησαν τι τι γίνεται στο Ηράκλειο με την απόλυτη γλαφυρότητα όταν είδαν την φασματική εικόνα).

4) Πάντα το νόμιμο θα διαφέρει απο το ηθικό και πάντα τα στάνταρ 15ετίας θα ειναι έκθετα στην ανάπτυξη. Γι αυτό το λόγο η ΕΕΤΤ διατηρεί στο ακέραιο το δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνει στην εφαρμογή των τεχνολογιών που αφορουν στην εκμετάλλευση του φάσματος. 
Σκοπός ειναι (ΚΑΙ της ΕΕΤΤ!) να λυνονται σχετικά θέματα με συννενόηση και όχι με βουρδουλα. 

5) τέλος, οσοι εχουν αξιοποιήσει ως τώρα τα σχετικά κανάλια στο σημείο το εχουν κάνει σε βάση ιδιόκτητου δικτύου με ανταποκριτές να ανήκουν στον ίδιο χρήστη, αφ' ενός. Αφ' ετέρου, το upstream στο βουνό ειναι μικρό και το downstream αμελητέο (κάποια ACKnowledge πακέτα ή RTSP αιτήσεις επανεκπομπής χαμένων).
Αυτό συνιστά σε χρήση εντός της αρχικής προδιαγραφής: Πολλοι χρήστες εξυπηρετούνται ταυτόχρονα χωρίς εναέριες συγκρουσεις των πακέτων τους, ε, και αν συγκρουστεί κάποιο ξαναστέλνεται και κάποτε θα φτάσει. Το ευρος ζώνης ειναι της τάξης του 5Μbit και καλυπτεται άνετα, αφήνοντας άπλετο χώρο για να χωρέσουν όλοι. ΣΕ "ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ" ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ για το πρωτόκολλο της τάξης του 1-2 bit/Hz ήτοι 20 Μbps σε 20MHz κανάλι. 

Οταν όμως άξαφνα όλη η πόλη θέλει να πάρει ιντερνετ απο το βουνό, συμβαίνουν δυσκολα πράγματα: ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΧΩΡΑ Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ!
και επειδή η Ubiquity το ξέρει, υλοποίησε δικό της ιδιοκτησιακό συστημα (που χρησιμοποιεί τα ελευθερα κανάλια χωρίς όμως να σέβεται τις προδιαγραφές). Αυτό το χάλι για συστημα το πρωτοείδαμε κάποια στιγμή το 2012 και απορουσαμε πως στην οργή χωράνε τόσα bit/Hz σε ενα πρωτόκολλο με αποφυγή συγκρούσεων. Ε, δεν την χρησιμοποιεί. Δηλαδή, θέλει τα πάντα δικά του. Η ραδιοθεωρία δεν το επιτρέπει να δουλέψει αλλοιώς με τέτοιες ταχύτητες. 

Λοιπον, η μπάντα μπορεί να αντέξει μερικους παίκτες που παίζουν βρώμικα. Διότι υπάρχουν πολλά κανάλια να καταλήξεις και κάποια απο αυτά θα μείνουν στην ησυχία τους στο τέλος για να παίξουν και οι "τιμιοι" παίκτες που δεν τα θέλουν όλα δικά τους. 

Ομως, αν όλοι οι παίκτες πιά πλην ενός - δυό παίζουν βρώμικα ενας τίμιος παίκτης μπορεί να εξεγερθεί. 
Και αυτους πρέπει να τους φοβάσαι πως μπορεί να συμπεριφερθούν όταν απογοητεύονται. 

Διότι ενας τίμιος παίκτης ξέρει επακριβώς τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιου, καλύτερα και απο αυτους που παίρνουν κίτρινη συνέχεια, 
και ξέρει ακριβώς "πόσο" τζατζάρισμα μπορεί να σου κάνει αν ακουμπήσει 1ος την μπάλα (αρα δεν ειναι φάουλ αλλά νόμιμο παιχνίδι)...

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν συμφωνώ σε καμιά περίπτωση στην υπερβολή του "δικαστηρίου" την οποία κανείς, επειδή κάποιος σε αποκάλεσε κονσιλιερε. Τα υπόλοιπα συμπεράσματα που βγάζεις τα θεωρώ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αστεία και επειδή κάτι ξέρουμε από δικαστήρια , φιλικά και μόνο, θα γελάνε οι δικαστές και οι δικηγόροι θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους


Αν δεν ειχα παραστεί σε εκδίκαση αντίστοιχης υπόθεσης στο μονομελές του Ηρακλείου, ισως θα συμφωνούσα με τον γέλωτα των δικαστών. Η πραγματικότητα ειναι εντελώς διαφορετική και αυτος που πληρώνει τους δικηγόρους που τρίβουν τα χέρια τους αλλά και τον ενάγοντα ειναι ο καθ'ού.-




> τα μισά από όσα λες μου ακούγονται κράμα από Κλινγκολν , Κινέζικα και τη γλώσσα της Μόρντορ.


Για όποιον δεν βαριεται, google them.

----------


## Telumetar

> Αν δεν ειχα παραστεί σε εκδίκαση αντίστοιχης υπόθεσης στο μονομελές του Ηρακλείου, ισως θα συμφωνούσα με τον γέλωτα των δικαστών. Η πραγματικότητα ειναι εντελώς διαφορετική και αυτος που πληρώνει τους δικηγόρους που τρίβουν τα χέρια τους αλλά και τον ενάγοντα ειναι ο καθ'ού.-


Η ουσία είναι στο ότι όσο επιχειρηματολογεις και εξηγείς τόσο πιο πολύ βοηθάς και εμάς τους ασχετους. Επίσης με αυτό το τρόπο κερδιζεις τον σεβασμό και τον θαυμασμό μας. Αντίθετα όταν επιτίθεσαι, και κάνεις την τριχα τριχιά , θεωρώ ότι χανεις το οποίο δίκιο έχεις.
Σε σχέση με τα διαδικτυακά , αν κρίνω πόσο στο απυρόβλητο βρίσκονται οι ISPs σε σχέση με τον απλό χρήστη, αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο κάποιος ο οποίος πληρώνει αδρά φόρους στο κράτος λόγω ύπαρξης πελατολογίου, θα "ριχτεί" προς όφελος των απλών χρηστών που δρουν μεμονωμένα.

----------


## potis21

> Η ουσία είναι στο ότι όσο επιχειρηματολογεις και εξηγείς τόσο πιο πολύ βοηθάς και εμάς τους ασχετους. Επίσης με αυτό το τρόπο κερδιζεις τον σεβασμό και τον θαυμασμό μας. Αντίθετα όταν επιτίθεσαι, και κάνεις την τριχα τριχιά , θεωρώ ότι χανεις το οποίο δίκιο έχεις.


Απλώς προειδοποιώ οτι οι αθέμιτες τεχνικές μπορούν να ειναι αμφίδρομες και πως αυτό που έγινε στο ADSL (το 2007 επιανα 24Mbps στο σπίτι μου τώρα πιάνω 12 λόγω crosstalk απο τις εκατοντάδες άλλες γραμμές που "φορτώθηκαν" στα ΚΑΦΑΟ που ειναι σχεδιασμένα να μοιράζουν POTS και όχι 2MHz twisted-pair μεταδόσεις)  μπορεί και μάλλον θα συμβεί στον αέρα της Ρογδιάς, οπότε μην καμαρώνετε πως πάει καλά "τώρα".
Επίσης απορώ για το "εγγυημένο" της μετάδοσης, αν μπορουσε να ειναι εγγυημένο και σε τσάμπα μέσο θα το χα κάνει ήδη εγω εδω και 10ετία. Απλά δεν μου αρέσει να παίζω με τα νευρα κανενός, ποσο μάλλον με τα νευρα των πελατών μου. Κάποιοι άλλοι το κάνουν και ευθαρσώς εξαναγκάζουν και σε 24μηνες δεσμευσεις...



> Σε σχέση με τα διαδικτυακά , αν κρίνω πόσο στο απυρόβλητο βρίσκονται οι ISPs σε σχέση με τον απλό χρήστη, αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο κάποιος ο οποίος πληρώνει αδρά φόρους στο κράτος λόγω ύπαρξης πελατολογίου, θα "ριχτεί" προς όφελος των απλών χρηστών που δρουν μεμονωμένα.


Ξέρεις τι φόρους και τί "καπέλα" πληρώνουν οι βαλλόμενες επιχειρήσεις; Αν συνέφερε, θα ειχαν ήδη δοθεί οι αδειες ραδιοφώνου, θα χαν κλείσει πάνω απο τους μισούς, θα ειχε απολυθεί κοσμάκης (και θα ειχαν επαναδημιουργηθεί κάποιες θέσεις εργασίας, να σας προλάβω, αλλά σίγουρα όχι όλες αυτές που τρέχουν τώρα). Θα ειχαν εκλείψει ολόκληροι επαγγελματικοι τομείς γενικά. Ήδη ασθμαίνοιν πολλοι, δειτε στην τηλεόραση με την υποχρεωτική ψηφιακή μετάβαση, ειναι τα κανάλια όσα τα αφήσατε; Μήπως λείπουν κάποια; Κάποιο... μεγάλο; Πολλά μικρά; ουπς.
Ε, ας μην τις βαράμε κι απο πάνω. 

Η ανάγκη υλοποιησης των δικτύων επόμενης γενιάς στον χαλκό ειναι κάτι αδιαμφησβήτητο. Μάλιστα, η πρώτη σκέψη μου για να γινω... πελάτης τους (της sky) στον αέρα (όχι εγω, ρωτώ για κάποια φίλη!) ειναι ενα ξενοδοχείο στην Χερσόνησο που εχει ΜΑΡΤΥΡΗΣΕΙ να βλέπει τις καμπίνες VDSL και να τις καμαρώνει  αλλά ιντερνετ να μην εχει διότι δεν εχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί ακόμα, ή προβλέπονται μόνο για την απο κει πλευρά και όχι απο την απο δω. 
Εχει προβλήματα στην δουλειά της σημαντικά και η ανάπτυξη ενος δικτύου υψηλών ταχυτήτων με χρήση του "αέρα" θα ηταν ευχής έργον. 
Η διστακτικότητα στην υλοποίηση (ξέρουμε κι εμεις να την κάνουμε την δουλειά!!!) ερχεται απο την έλλειψη αξιοπιστίας του φορέα της πληροφορίας: Τώρα παίζει, τώρα δεν παίζει!
Αρα, αν εμεις με 30φευγα χρόνια εμπειρία στις τηλεπικοινωνίες ειμαστε διστακτικοι να περάσουμε γρήγορο ίντερνετ απο το λοφο απέναντι, πως στην ευχή ο άλλος σκάει περήφανα και τάζει μισό γιγαμπίτ στον... καθένα απο την Ρογδιά?!? Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα, μακάρι να γινόταν τα χρειάζομαι πρώτος (αστο κάτω το ειδα πρώτος εγω) αλλά δεν γίνονται.-Τι διάολο, ΕΓΩ εφυγα απο την "βαρέλα" του "Κ" στην Ρογδιά και μπήκαν αυτοι!!! Με διαβάζετε για.. χαζό; Στον πύργο που ειναι οι κεραίες ανεβαίνα απο το 1996 ως το 2007 - σταμάτησα να ανεβαίνω όταν αρχίσανε τα προβλήματα αξιοπιστίας του ιδιοκτήτη. Ανεβηκα μια τελευταία φορά το 2010 για να ξηλώσω τα πάντα απο κει πάνω για 2 φίλους μου και να τα μεταφέρω πιό κάτω οπου τα τοποθέτησε άλλος και ουτε κάν εγω (ωστε να ξέρει αυτός τι έκανε διότι εγω δεν ειχα πρόθεση να ξαναματαγγίξω τέτοια πράγματα).




> και κάνεις την τριχα τριχιά


αν 200 λίτρα ενισχυμένης αμόλυβδης ανεβα-κατέβα στο βουνό ειναι "κάνεις την τρίχα, τριχιά" τότε δεν ξέρω τι θα έπρεπε να συμβεί προκειμένου να πω την τριχιά έτσι...

----------


## FGuile

Παντως εγω βλεπω οτι κινουνται σε νομιμα πλαισια. Ως προς τις εγκαταστασεις τους.

Γενικα το Ηρακλειο, δεν φημιζεται σε πολλα για τη νομιμοτητα.

Πχ οι εργολαβοι αν ειναι να σκαψουν καπου, εχουν σχεδιο για να δουν τι περναει απο κατω? Κανεις δεν γνωριζει τι υπαρχει απο κατω στα περισσοτερα σημεια. Αλλωστε ποσα παρανομα χτισμενα υπαρχουν? Παρα πολλα. Πανω απο το μισο Ηρακλειο. Αυτο φυσικα δυσκολευει την επεκταση των υπογειων δικτυων. Οι υπολοιποι ISP δεν εχουν κανει ατασθαλιες? Εχουν γινει ολα, με το σωστο τροπο στις επιγειες συνδεσεις? Λογικα οχι. Το αφηνω εδω γιατι μεγαλη κουβεντα θα ανοιξουμε κ θα ειναι κ off topic.

Αν υποθετικα παει η ΕΕΤΤ στη Ρογδια. Θα βρει περαν της Sky, τα παντα οκ? Γιατι κατι στηλες πλεγματα με 7 κεραιες πανω (AirFiber κτλ.) δε νομιζω να τα λες κ πολυ εντος προδιαγραφων. Οποτε μηπως αρχισει κ ξηλωνει διαφορα εκει πανω, αν υποθετικα παει.

Αν δημιουργει προβλημα η Sky, εχει δοκιμασει κανενας να παρει ενα τηλεφωνο, απο αυτους που πληττονται, μηπως κ βρεθει μια σολομωντια λυση? Πχ αν δημιουργουνται παρεμβολες, δεν θα μπορουσε λιγο να ρυθμισει ο ενας διαφορετικα κ λιγο ο αλλος στις συχνοτητες, ωστε να παιζουν ολοι οκ?

----------


## emeliss

Όπως είπα και πριν πλατιάζουμε. Για το τυπικό της υπόθεσης και επειδή μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει συνφορουμίτες, ο εξοπλισμός είναι σύμφωνα με τις νόμιμες προδιαγραφές. Αν δεν ήταν δεν θα εισαγόταν νόμιμα. Το compliance δεν αναφέρεται φυσικά σε manual αλλά σε ξεχωριστό έντυπο. Για τον εξοπλισμό πχ που έχει αναφερθεί στο νήμα είναι στο 
https://dl.ubnt.com/compliance/PBE-2AC-400_DoC.pdf

Και ενημερωτικά 



> Θέλω να προμηθευτώ εξοπλισμό από το εμπόριο για να κάνω μια ζεύξη στα 2,4 GHz. Πως μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο εξοπλισμός που αγοράζω είναι νόμιμος και πληροί τις απαραίτητες προδιαγραφές;
> Ο εξοπλισμός αυτός αποτελεί Ραδιοεξοπλισμό και εμπίπτει στις διατάξεις του ΠΔ 44/2002 (ΦΕΚ 44/Α/7-3-2002) «Ραδιοεξοπλισμός και τηλεπικοινωνιακός τερματικός εξοπλισμός και αμοιβαία αναγνώριση της συμμόρφωσης των εξοπλισμών αυτών. Προσαρμογή της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας στην οδηγία 99/5/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου της 9 Μαρτίου 1999» ρυθμίζεται η διάθεση στην αγορά και χρήση του τηλεπικοινωνιακού εξοπλισμού.  Στο ΠΔ 44/2002 καθορίζονται οι ουσιώδεις απαιτήσεις  που πρέπει να πληροί ο ραδιοεξοπλισμός για να είναι μπορεί να διατεθεί ελεύθερα στην αγορά αλλά και να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Αρμόδια για θέματα τηλεπικοινωνιακού τερματικού εξοπλισμού και ραδιοεξοπλισμού είναι η ΕΕΤΤ. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο εδώ.


https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...sNetworks.html
Και το ΦΕΚ

http://www.et.gr/idocs-nph/search/pd...h6YvoXu2IRGloN
Κοιτάς απλά αν έχει η κούτα το CE. Ταυτόχρονα πρέπει να μείνεις κάτω της μεγίστης εκπομπής που το κάνει ο κατασκευαστής για σένα αν επιλέξεις το σωστό region.

Η ΕΕΤΤ επεμβαίνει εύκολα και γρήγορα σε θέματα RF για όποιον θεωρεί ότι έχει βάσιμους λόγους να το κάνει. Ένα email στέλνει. Χαλάει το νήμα εδώ χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## potis21

Αχαχααχχαχχαχ 




> Γιατι κατι στηλες πλεγματα με 7 κεραιες πανω (AirFiber κτλ.) δε νομιζω να τα λες κ πολυ εντος προδιαγραφων


Ειναι ακριβώς οι εγκαταστάσεις της sky 
Φίλε δάκρυσα 
Σ' αγαπάω
Θα είδες και την "βαρέλα", τα 2 υποστηλώματα πηγαδιών κολλημένα σαν οικίσκος  με 2 καπάκια για τελείωμα πάνω - κάτω

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δημιουργει προβλημα η Sky, εχει δοκιμασει κανενας να παρει ενα τηλεφωνο, απο αυτους που πληττονται, μηπως κ βρεθει μια σολομωντια λυση? Πχ αν δημιουργουνται παρεμβολες, δεν θα μπορουσε λιγο να ρυθμισει ο ενας διαφορετικα κ λιγο ο αλλος στις συχνοτητες, ωστε να παιζουν ολοι οκ?


Ολοι με όλους  συννενοούνται επι 30 χρόνια
Αλλοτε με χριστοπαναγίες, αλλοτε με απειλές για κομπιουτεράτσια, άλλοτε με το ζόρι μπάς και παίξουνε και οι 2.
Κουτσα στραβά πάντως παίζανε μεχρι που έσκασε η Sky που μας πήρε όλους μπάλα.
Η Sky απλά φύτεψε και εφυγε - τι να συννενοηθείς; Με ποιόν; Οι Ρ/Σ ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να αναγράφουν τηλέφωνο υπεύθυνου στο ΕΣΡ. 
Ποιός ειναι τοπικός υπεύθυνος;

Ποιός ξέρει να μετρήσει; 
Ποιός λέει τα κανάλια που δουλεύει; 

H Vodafone στις κεραίες της παίζει 202 05 και η cosmote 202 01 και γω το callsign μου ακόμα και στο wifi μου.

Η Sky παίζει με κλειστά SSID- μόνο το BSSID την χαρακτηρίζει. 

Πως την ξεχωρίζεις απο τους υπόλοιπους που υλοποιουν την ιδια τακτική;

Για έναν τεχνικό δικτύων δεν υπάρχει η Sky απο Ρογδιά - υπάρχει μόνο η Ubiquity, διότι μόνο την εταιρεία κατασκευής των κεραιών μπορείς να βγάλεις απο το BSSID.





> Κοιτάς απλά αν έχει η κούτα το CE. Ταυτόχρονα πρέπει να μείνεις εντός κάτω της μεγίστης εκπομπής που το κάνει ο κατασκευαστής για σένα αν επιλέξεις το σωστό region.


Και γελάσαμε, και αγκαλιαστήκαμε, και 3dbi (feed only) και compliance test enable μεσω SSH και pre-ifup script και κάτι κιλοβάτ EIRP παλμός
Αλλου αυτά
Οταν ενα κουμπί φόρα - παρτίδα μεσα στο μενού σε πάει απο τα 5Mbps downlink στα 40, ε δεν θέλει και πολύ να γράψεις τους νομους και να το πατήσεις! Επίσης, ούτε το declaration of conformity *ΔΗΛΩΣΗ (στην Ελλάδα εισαι ο'τι δηλώσεις) αναγράφει πουθενά το επικρατών πρωτόκολλο 802.11a ή 802.11ac. 
Για να βγάλεις ενα οικιακό CPE στα 80mW πρέπει να του περάσεις custom firmware με custom driver. 
Για να βγάλεις 200mW στο συγκεκριμένο χρειάζεται απλά να δηλώσεις στο interface πως το στήριξες χωρίς το πιάτο του, ήτοι ενα παραθυράκι της Ubiquity για να πάρει έγκριση τύπου. 

https://community.ui.com/questions/N...f-e603c3971e22


Ποιός εχει την ευθύνη για τερματικό εξοπλισμό που ειναι ενεργή η ρύθμιση που το βγάζει εκτός προδιαγραφών; Η εταιρεία ή ο πελάτης της;
Ελπίζω να μην εχουν κάνει κάποια πατάτα εκει.




> Η ΕΕΤΤ επεμβαίνει εύκολα και γρήγορα σε θέματα RF για όποιον θεωρεί ότι έχει βάσιμους λόγους να το κάνει. Ένα email στέλνει. Χαλάει το νήμα εδώ χωρίς λόγο.


Στο λεκανοπέδιο ίσως, διότι εχει και το προσωπικό. Εδω εχουν λιγα άτομα και αυτά τρέχουν σε 4 νομούς. 
Ασε που αν ασχοληθούμε στα αλήθεια ίσως το νήμα να πάψει να εχει νόημα. 
Ας ασχοληθούμε στο νήμα πρώτα.
Επίσης, να ειστε σίγουρος πως αν πουμε πως θα ασχοληθούμε δεν θα αρκεστούμε στα emails. 

Θα σκάσουμε μύτη με ραντεβού κουστουμάτοι στην Κηφησίας 60 στον έβδομο στον ωραίο όροφο με το σωμόν μάρμαρο στον τοίχο και με θέα το μέγαρο του ΟΤΕ, 

Θα παραθέσουμε μετρήσεις PEP των κεραιών και φασματικές υπογραφές στον κ Καπίρη και όλες τις αντιρρήσεις για το πώς μια εταιρεία που άξαφνα αποφάσισε να αρχίσει να πουλά δημόσιο δωρεάν φάσμα κατήργησε την λειτουργικότητα για όλους τους υφιστάμενους χρήστες. Και θα εχει σφραγίδες και υπογραφές και πακέτο μεγάλο με μετρήσεις, σημεία σε ΕΓΣΑ87 και συχνότητες και στατιστικές βάσει χρόνου και χίλια δυό καλούδια, και τέλος θα ζητά όχι απλά την επιτήρηση του φάσματος αλλά την επιβολή κανόνων καλής γειτονίας σε όλους τους χρήστες στην βουνοκορυφή αλλά και σε όλη την πόλη με την απειλή προστίμων και κατασχέσεων. 
Δεν θέλετε να ασχοληθούμε, θέλετε να το συζητάμε μπάς και το δουνε και κροντηρέψουνε λίγο το κρασί τους μπάς και παίξουν πάλι οι ζευξεις μας.

----------


## emeliss

Πρώτον μιλάς καλύτερα στις παραθέσεις στα δικά μου post. Αφήνεις τα άλλου αυτά. 
Δεύτερον λες για 802.11 ενώ δεν χρειάζεται να είναι. 
Τρίτον λες ότι η ubiquiti δεν σέβεται τις προδιαγραφές, κάτι προφανώς αναληθές όπως άλλωστε αναφέρεις και ο ίδιος σε προηγούμενο ποστ σου. Αν θεωρείς ότι έχουν ρυθμιστεί εκτός προδιαγραφών το αποδεικνύεις με το spectrum που σίγουρα έχεις ή καλείς την ΕΕΤΤ να το κάνει.

Δεν έχει νόημα αυτό το πράγμα. Δεν ενδιαφέρει τον τελικό χρήστη. Αν πρέπει να επέμβει η ΕΕΤΤ κάλεσε την. Είναι δυο γραμμές κείμενο. Εδώ κατεβάζεις σεντόνια χωρίς καμία πιθανότητα να βρεις λύση στο πρόβλημα που παραθέτεις.

----------


## potis21

> Πρώτον μιλάς καλύτερα στις παραθέσεις στα δικά μου post. Αφήνεις τα άλλου αυτά.


Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να προσβάλλεις κάποιον άλλο. Το να υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη του ειναι ο χειρότερος. 
Εγω όχι μόνο δεν υποτιμώ την νοημοσύνη σας, βασίζομαι σε αυτή για το κάθε τί που γράφω.




> Δεύτερον λες για 802.11 ενώ δεν χρειάζεται να είναι.


Δηλαδή να πατήσω το τηλεοπτικό μου λινκ μεσα στο ηράκλειο για να βλέπω ποιός ειναι στο μπαλκόνι μου; Απο το ύψος που ειμαι θα ρίξω την ταχύτητα στο 1/4 της εφικτής σε μιά συνοικία (Μασταμπάς) στο 1/3 της wifi 2.4GHz (18MHz video) μπάντας κατα προτίμηση στο κανάλι 4 (άρα απο το 1 μεχρι το 6), αλλά klein - εγω την δουλειά μου θα την κάνω. Και νόμιμα. 
Και ας γυρίσω όλα τα QAM συστήματα (802.11g) σε QPSK (802.11b) καθώς θα ειναι ο μόνος τρόπος να ξεφύγουν απο την παρεμβολή που θα επέλθει (μεγάλο EVM) στα σημεία κοντά στο κέντρο του constellation των QAM διαμορφώσεων, εκει που το σήμα εχει ανάγκη τον μεγάλο SNR. Και ας εκτοξεύεται η κατανάλωση και ας εκμηδενίζεται η ταχύτητα των άμοιρων κινητών με wifi που θα εκτεθούν στο νομιμότατο πεδίο μου που λόγω της θέας απο το μπαλκόνι μου, ω, θα φτάνει μακριά!
Εγω πάντως τα... 164W EIRP δεν θα τα περνάω. Που τα βρήκα; Μα εγω τόσα "δικαιουμαι" να πατήσω, λόγω εναλλακτικής ιδιότητας (ραδιοερασιτέχνης σε ραδιοερασιτεχνική ζώνη) Το Callsign μου μόνο θα μεταδίδω και CQ!
Θα είμαι 100% νόμιμος! 

Εισαι εντάξει με αυτό; Να δώ κάτι που θέλω!
Και αν ναί, θα είσαι εντάξει αν με τον ίδιο τρόπο ανεβάσω 10 νομιμότατα κανάλια video των 28ΜΗz στην Ρογδιά στους 5GHz πάνω στην "ελευθερη άδειας" μπάντα και στην μέγιστη επιτρεπτή EIRP για την εκπομπή; Νομιμότατα! Και με "κοτλέ" γράμματα - η χαρά του Fourier για το συχνοτικό περιεχόμενο! Κολυμπηθρόξυλο δεν θα μείνει όρθιο επάνω! Νομιμότατα! Ουτε η ΕΕΤΤ δεν θα μπορεί να με αγγιξει αν  ισχύουν αυτά που ισχυρίζονται! Ουτε ρεύμα δεν θα καίω κάν!

Ηδη σου παράθεσα πως η ιδια η κατασκευάστρια χρησιμοποιεί μια τεχνική που δεν εχει απτό νόημα (το να βάλεις ενα AP στους 5GHz εξω απο ενα κτήριο που καλείται να εξυπηρετηθεί συνιστά 20dB εξασθένηση με το power on, δεν εχει τεχνικό νόημα) προκειμένου να παρακάμψει τους περιορισμούς της νομοθεσίας για την μέγιστη EIRP
Η περιήγηση στο ίδιο το εμπορικό firmware συνιστά άλλη εξωπραγματική εμπειρία, όταν αποκαλύψεις πόσα και τι πράγματα μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις. Εχω τρομοκρατηθεί. Υπάρχει τεχνική δυνατότητα να πάει σε κανάλια αυτοματης προσέγγισης αεροσκαφών με μια γραμμή εντολών! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microwave_landing_system

Για το "αόρατο" των εκπομπών ουτε λόγος. 

Δηλαδή τι γινεται, αγαπητέ emeliss, 
με μπριζώνεις ψήνοντας ποπκόρν να μπώ στο τριπάκι να αρχίσω να ψάχνω πράγματα; 
"Σκαλίζεις την ουρά του λιονταριού" δηλαδή;
Τι θα πετύχεις εσυ με αυτό το μπρίζωμα; Θα εχεις πιό γρήγορο ίντερνετ; Στο εγγυώμαι πως μόνο αυτό δεν θα συμβεί. Ανεξάρτητα με το αν εξυπηρετείσαι ή όχι απο τον κόμβο. 

Δηλαδή το να συμμαζευτουνε λίγο δεν παίζει;




> Εδώ κατεβάζεις σεντόνια χωρίς καμία πιθανότητα να βρεις λύση στο πρόβλημα που παραθέτεις.


Εσυ, που ξέρεις πως 25 χρόνια στην βουνοκορυφή δεν εχω βρεί αρκετές φορές λύση μεσω των fora και μέσω τρίτων; 
Μιλάς σε επίτιμο διαχειριστή του SatLeo forum. Και συννενόηση σε δικά μου θέματα εχω πετύχει και σε άλλων θέματα και ο'τι θές.
Πως διασταυρώνεις την δική μου εμπειρία; 

Οσο για τα σεντόνια, 
Οταν τα γράφω τηλεγραφικά γίνεται αυτό:



> Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ξαναυπολογισθουν οι παραμετροι. Φερτε κανα κομπιουτερακι.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP6CcIRWJKk


Ενώ όταν γίνομαι αναλυτικός γίνεται αυτό:



> Και μόνο οι γνώσεις σου είναι πολύ επωφελείς για το φόρουμ και χαίρομαι που παίρνεις μέρος αν και τα μισά από όσα λες μου ακούγονται κράμα από Κλινγκολν , Κινέζικα και τη γλώσσα της Μόρντορ.





> Εδώ κατεβάζεις σεντόνια χωρίς καμία πιθανότητα να βρεις λύση στο πρόβλημα που παραθέτεις.


Αποφασίστε τι θέλετε επιτέλους. 
Εκτός αν θέλετε όντως, πραγματικά, να αφήσω το πληκτρολόγιο και να πιάσω το Hardware μόνο και μόνο απο πείσμα για την ποιότητα των ΑΠΟΔΕΚΤΩΝ των υπηρεσιών που μας παρεμβάλλουνε. ο άλλος κάνει live streaming το παιχνίδι και ο απο δίπλα καταστρέφεται και τραλαλα και αντε πήγαινε που θα μας πεις τι να βλέπουμε.

Ελα μωρέ, σαν τον παλιό καλό καιρό, "βασικά καλησπέρα σας, lawful edition"...
Μισό να βγάλω το patch απο το μάτι.

για όσους ψήνονται, πέτυχα αυτό το εισαγωγικό, καλούλι μοιάζει
http://www.ti.com/lit/ml/slap127/slap127.pdf

----------


## emeliss

Καλή συνέχεια στα σεντόνια. Υπομονή εύχομαι στους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## nkar

Διαβάζοντας όλο το ενδιαφέρον νήμα έχω να παρατηρήσω τα εξής:

1) Είναι αλήθεια οτι είναι αδύνατον τεχνικά να καλυφθεί μια ολόκληρη πόλη με 2-3 σταθμούς εκπομπής (στα γύρω βουνά)
για Internet και μάλιστα "υψηλών" ταχυτήτων. 
Είναι δεδομένο οτι όταν αρχίσουν να μπαίνουν χρήστες το 100mbit πολύ σύντομα θα γίνει 1 mbit 
Άρα η Sky πάει να πάρει ότι αρπάξει.
Αυτα τα "κάνουν εργασίες" θα γίνονται αιωνίως

2) Είναι επίσης αλήθεια οτι τα περισσότερα(όλα?) τα τεχνικά που λέει ο potis, έχουν βάση.

3) Ο τρόπος που τα λεει (ειδικά στην αρχή) δημιουργεί αρνητική προδιάθεση εναντίον του κυρίως 
γιατί εκτοξεύει απειλές και θυμίζει λίγο τη μαγκια και τον τσαμπουκά  του παλιού στο στρατο .

Εν μέρει βέβαια είναι δικαιολογημένος.
Ήταν στημένα κάποια ιδιωτικά πράγματα που δούλευαν απρόσκοπτα για χρόνια και έρχεται μια εταιρεία
internet και οχι μόνο πάει να περάσει τα δικά της (που θα ήταν θεμιτό) αλλά μπουκώνει το φάσμα 
προσπαθόντας να κάνει το ακατόρθωτο .
Βέβαια καποια ιδιωτική εταιρεία με έσοδα θα μπορούσε να πάει σε άλλες λύσεις και να φύγει από τα
ελεύθερα 5GHz . Αλλά σου λέει ποιος είναι αυτός (η SKY) που με εξαναγκαζει να δώσω λεφτα για κάτι
που είχα μέχρι τώρα σχεδόν τσάμπα?


 Από την άλλη η sky είναι σίγουρο οτι θα κλείσει ειδικά αφού υπόσχεται πράγματα (π.χ. 100mbps) που είναι αδύνατο
τεχνικά να επιτύχει για πολλούς χρήστες.
Συνεννόηση δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει γιατι από τη φύση της η SKY προσπαθεί να τα πάρει όλα για να 
επιβιώσει όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο .
 π.χ. θα μπορούσε να συμβιβαστεί με 80mhz(το μισό περίπου από το διαθέσιμο για όλους φάσμα)?
 όταν αυτό θα έφτανε για να δώσει σε καμμιά 10αρια μόνο πελάτες τα νούμερα που υπόσχεται? 

Για να επιβεβαιώσετε τα λεγόμενά μου μπορείτε να δείτε όσοι έχετε AP 5Ghz στο σπίτι σας πόσα
mbit πιάνετε(πραγματική ταχυτητα file transfer) και να το διαιρέσετε με αριθμό χρηστών για να δείτε πόσα mbit πάνε στον καθένα
(και να λάβετε υπόψη οτι αυτές είναι ιδανικές συνθήκες σε σχέση με outdoor εγκαταστάσεις)


3) Δεν εχει πάει κανείς ακόμη στην ΕΕΤΤ γιατι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ υπάχρουν πολλες παρανομίες στο φάσμα και από
τους "παλιούς". Όταν θα σκάσει μύτη λοιπόν η ΕΕΤΤ θα γίνει σφαγή γιατι θα πρέπει όλοι να συμμορφωθούν
και θα τα βάλουν με αυτόν που φώναξε την ΕΕΤΤ.

4) Για τον παραπάνω λόγο θα αρχίσει ο καθένας να κάνει τις δικές τους "μαιμουδιές" για να καπελώσει τους
άλλους και να κάνει τη δική του δουλειά μέχρι να βρεθεί ένας "τρελλός" να καλέσει την ΕΕΤΤ.

Καταλήγοντας , βλέπω αρνητικά το όλο εγχείρημα της SKY γιατι δε θα προσφέρει κάτι και θα το δείτε
σύντομα.
Το wireless internet είναι ιδανικό για αραιοκατοικοιμένες περιοχές και όχι για μεγάλες πόλεις.
Εξαίρεση αποτελούν τα mesh δικτυα τύπου awmn τα οποία όμως είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να υλοποιηθουν 
εμπορικά.

----------


## potis21

> 3) Δεν εχει πάει κανείς ακόμη στην ΕΕΤΤ γιατι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ υπάχρουν πολλες παρανομίες στο φάσμα και από
> τους "παλιούς". Όταν θα σκάσει μύτη λοιπόν η ΕΕΤΤ θα γίνει σφαγή γιατι θα πρέπει όλοι να συμμορφωθούν
> και θα τα βάλουν με αυτόν που φώναξε την ΕΕΤΤ.
> 4) Για τον παραπάνω λόγο θα αρχίσει ο καθένας να κάνει τις δικές τους "μαιμουδιές" για να καπελώσει τους
> άλλους και να κάνει τη δική του δουλειά μέχρι να βρεθεί ένας "τρελλός" να καλέσει την ΕΕΤΤ.


Γειά σας, ψάχνετε τον "τρελό" της παρέας έμαθα 
 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως πως το "τρελός" ειναι σε εισαγωγικά για κάποιο λόγο.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, ειναι ωραίο να ξέρεις πως δεν εισαι ο μόνος "λογικός" σε εναν θεότρελο κόσμο...




> θα τα βάλουν με αυτόν που φώναξε την ΕΕΤΤ


 :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
https://www.slang.gr/lemma/14833-ksidi






> 3) Ο τρόπος που τα λεει (ειδικά στην αρχή) δημιουργεί αρνητική προδιάθεση εναντίον του κυρίως
> γιατί εκτοξεύει απειλές και θυμίζει λίγο τη μαγκια και τον τσαμπουκά του παλιού στο στρατο .


Ο τρόπος που τα λέει εξηγείται στα πόστ και προδίδει εναν άνθρωπο με σπασμένα νευρα απο ολονυχτίες στους 4 βαθμους κελσίου και με 4 μποφώρ αέρα με ενα λάπτοπ να παλευει να καταλάβει τι στον άνεμο γίνεται σε μια βουνοκορυφή και ποιός άξαφνα φύτεψε μισή ντουζίνα AP καργαρισμένα όσο δεν πάει και χωρίς SSID. Εκλιπαρώ για κατανόηση... :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 




> Καταλήγοντας , βλέπω αρνητικά το όλο εγχείρημα της SKY γιατι δε θα προσφέρει κάτι και θα το δείτε
> σύντομα.
> Το wireless internet είναι ιδανικό για αραιοκατοικοιμένες περιοχές και όχι για μεγάλες πόλεις.


+1



> Εξαίρεση αποτελούν τα mesh δικτυα τύπου awmn τα οποία όμως είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να υλοποιηθουν
> εμπορικά.


Δεν το θεωρώ αδύνατο αλλά τα μεταξωτά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους. 

ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΔΟΞΟΥΣ RWAN TELECOM-ΑΔΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ
Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα ειναι να πείσεις τους γείτονες πως δεν ειναι κινητή και δεν τους φέγγει με καρκίνο. 
Απο κει και πέρα, όλο και κάποιος θα χαρεί που του δίνεις τσάμπα 50/10 με μόνο αντάλλαγμα την κεραία(_ες) στην ταράτσα (και το ελάχιστο αποδεδειγμένα με ρολογάκι ρευμα που καίει), οποτε θεωρείς 1Gbps "δώρο" στους κόμβους (που ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να το αξιοποιήσουν πλήρως) και τα υπόλοιπα της οπτικής στους πελάτες.
Θα χεστείς στο τάληρο αν "κλείσεις" κάπως το bittorent. AN το κλείσεις. 
Δεν μπορεί ο άλλος να στρημάρει παιχνίδια 24 ωρες την μέρα, κάποτε πρέπει και να κοιμάται. 
Και σιγουρα ο φίλος μου θα μπορεί να ανεβάζει τα 300MB/μέρα του χαλλαρά, και γω να εχω το ιντερνετι μου. 
Αλλο ενα πρόβλημα που εχουν οι χρήστες premium υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης, ειναι πως το πρώτο τρίμηνο βγάζουν απωθημένα
Και τα κανάλια θα ειναι 100% πιταρισμένα στην αρχή, πρέπει να το βάλεις στην σχεδίαση. 
Μετά το συνηθίζουν και τα στατιστικά πέφτουν, οποτε αναδρομολογείς και συ τις διπλές κεραίες για αλλου.

Αν ερθεις με κάποιο τρόπο σε συμφωνία με αυτούς εδω (πχ πληρώνοντας σεβαστο κομμάτι των μη θερμικών/μη καθαριστικών κοινόχρηστων το μήνα ή με ενοικιο στην ταράτσα με κάποιο τρόπο) και δοθέντος οτι δεν ειναι κινητή ωστε να εχει ειδικές απαιτήσεις αδειοδότησης,   
35°19'43.40"Β  25° 8'8.26"Α 
 35°20'5.92"Β  25° 7'54.88"Α
 35°20'15.92"Β  25° 7'34.75"Α
 35°20'29.24"Β  25° 8'10.31"Α
 35°20'19.35"Β  25° 8'50.61"Α
 35°19'20.69"Β  25° 7'44.27"Α
 35°20'5.77"Β  25° 7'15.01"Α
(και όλα τα γήπεδα εννοούνται με τους πυλώνες τους)

και βρείς και τυχαία περιφερειακά σημεία (ΤΕΙ, βασιλιές, 2 Αοράκια), θα βρέξει χαρτί πραγματικά
Τα επιλεγμένα σημεία ειναι οι ψηλότερες οικοδομές ανα περιοχή και κοντά στα ΤΚ του καθολικου παρόχου, ανεβάζεις ευκολα οπτική στα περισσότερα ενω με backbone επαγγελματικό feedαρεις τις υπόλοιπες. 
ΑΝ πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεσαι για να φτιάξεις δίκτυο.-

Απο κάποιον με 40 χρόνια γνώση της πόλης και της εξέλιξής της και τουλάχιστο 30 χρόνια εγκαταστάτη κεραιών τηλεόρασης. (ξέρω τα ψηλότερα :P )

----------


## Telumetar

Potis,
Εγώ μίλησα μαζί τους εχθές. Δεν έχουν ιδέα για όσα λες στο φόρουμ. Μάλιστα μου ανέφεραν ότι αυτά τα πράγματα τα έχει επιλύσει προ πολλού το νομικό τους τμήμα. Πολύ αμφιβάλω αν από το φόρουμ και μόνο θα ασχοληθούν με την περίπτωση σου.

Άποψη μου, αν και θα προχωρήσω στην αγορά υπηρεσιών από τη sky καθώς όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται τρελό και εγω χανω λεφτά κάθε μέρα λόγο χαμηλης μετάδοσης δεδομένων, όχι μόνο οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί,κλιμακωσε το αφού φαίνεται πως πραγματικά έχεις καθοριστικά προβλήματα από την ύπαρξη της Skytelecom. Εγώ πάντως αν η ταχύτητα που δεσμεύονται δεν ισχύσει κάνω καταγγελία της σύμβασης και αποδεσμεύομαι. Εδώ κέρδισα καταγγελία εναντίων μεγαλύτερου παροχου και τρέχαμε για 15 μήνες για 50 ευρω , εκεί θα κολλήσω; Αλλά ήξερα πως έχω το νόμο με το μέρος μου.

Πάντως ακόμα κι η ΕΕΤΤ να μπει και πάει στη Ρογδιά στο Γιουχτα στο Κομμένο Μπεντενι και στη Δαμάστα , εμάς μόνο καλό μπορεί να μας κάνει καθως έτσι, ΙΣΩΣ μπει σε μια τάξη το κωλοχανιο που επικρατεί στο Ηράκλειο.

Οι φίλοι που έχουν βαλει ήδη sky τι λένε; Πώς είναι η εμπειρία; Ταχύτητα; Αποσυνδέσεις;

----------


## potis21

Αν δεν ενδιαφέρονται πρώτοι οι ίδιοι για να δομήσουν δίκτυο, κακό δικό τους κάνουν. 
Προσεχώς θα δουν γιατι πρέπει να ασχοληθουν με την περιπτωση του Ηρακλείου και όχι με την.. περίπτωση "μου" (_Να και αν γυρίζει, να κι αν δεν γυρίζει - Γαλιλαίος_ δια χειρός Αρκά). Δεν χάνω φράγκο αν δεν ξαναπαίξει κανείς και υποχρεωθούν κάποιοι να πετάξουν κεραίες, οποιανου κι αν ειναι πελάτες - κανεις δεν θα μου γυρίσει κεραίες πισω να μου ζητά λεφτά. Εγω θέλω όλοι να κάνουν την δουλειά τους. 
Γίνεται; Γινότανε. Γίνεται πλέον; Αν χρειαστεί, ναι. Ολοι; Δεν ξέρω, δεν εχω δοκιμάσει τα Ubiquity σε συνθήκες τέτοιου φασματικου κορεσμού.
Τα επιλυμένα του νομικου ειναι ενα θέμα. Αν όντως τα εχουν επιλύσει (ή διαβάζουμε διαφορετικές νομοθεσίες ξερωγω),  ελπίζω να αποδειχθεί το τεχνικο τμήμα όπως το νομικό, διότι θα εχει πολυ δουλειά προσεχώς, και ανυπομονώ να δω πως το νομικό θα στηρίξει το τεχνικό δοθέντος του γεγονότος πως λειτουργουν σε μπάντες ελεύθερης πρόσβασης. Ιδωμεν.





> Πάντως ακόμα κι η ΕΕΤΤ να μπει και πάει στη Ρογδιά στο Γιουχτα στο Κομμένο Μπεντενι και στη Δαμάστα , εμάς μόνο καλό μπορεί να μας κάνει καθως έτσι, ΙΣΩΣ μπει σε μια τάξη το κωλοχανιο που επικρατεί στο Ηράκλειο.


Δεν ειναι κωλοχανείο το Ηράκλειο. Κεντρικά ξεκινάνε πάντα τα προβλήματα αυτής της πόλης. Οπως και με την VDSL υλοποιηση, έτσι και με την "αδειοδότηση" φορέα στο να δουλέψει σε ελευθερες αδειοδότησης συχνότητες...
Εγω μαζί σας ειμαι, μακάρι να φυτέψει κεραίες παντου και να χει δυνατό σήμα παντου για να μη χρειαστεί να ανεβάσει 300 συνδρομητές του 1mbps πάνω. Και να το κάνει νωρίς, διαολε δουλευω κατα κεί και δεν το χει πάρει κανεις χαμπάρι.-

Συμπαθάτε με τώρα, εχω 3-4 modules σε systemverilog να γράψω.
Οταν τελειώσω τις σελίδες 34-40 αυτουνού εδω:
https://books.googleusercontent.com/...Ka-Sg2Gwi9Gqj0

----------


## dimyok

Οταν επισημη απαντηση εργολαβου που σκαβει για οπτικες "ειναι στραβος ο δρομος και δε βγαινουνε " να με συγχωρεις αλλα κωλοχανειο του κερατα ειναι . Πηγαινε σε ενα δημοτικο συμβουλιο και στασου να ακουσεις τα ξεκατινιάσματα που παιρνουν αποφασεις για τη ζωη μας ... Προκειμενου να μπλεξεις με σκατα ναι βαζεις sky ειναι μια λυση τωρα . Αν αυριο τη φανε θα πας πισω σε booster  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

Ειναι δεδομενο οτι δεν χωρανε πολλοι χρηστες με feed απο κορυφες βουνων. Ειτε με ολη τη μπαντα διαθεσιμη ειτε χωρις.
Αν μιλαγαμε για 1-2 mbit, και με λογο 20:1 ισως, οχι ομως για ταχυτητες vdsl+
Και αλλο πραγμα point2point links με λοβους 3 μοιρων, και αλλο με κεραιες φαρδιες για point 2 multipoint..

Απο την αλλη, η χρηση ism μπαντας για ραδιοφωνικα links σημαινει σταθερο traffic σε 24ωρη βαση.
Και οι ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι ειναι χωρις αδεια. Απο κει πρεπει να το ξεκινησουμε.
ΑΝ ειχαν αδεια, τοτε θα ειχαν και το δικαιωμα να λειτουργουν και τα σχετικα uplinks, σε συγκεκριμενες συχνοτητες και αμα ειχαν παρεμβολες δεν θα χρειαζοταν καν κομπιουτερατσια...
Εφοσον αυτο δεν ισχυει παμε σε best effort καταστασεις. Εαν αυτο σημαινει ποιος την εχει πιο μεγαλη (την κεραια, την verilog) κλπ, ε ας γινει οτι ειναι να γινει.

Στο τελος κερδισμενοι δεν θα υπαρξουν. Οταν κατι δεν γινεται, δεν γινεται. Τοσο απλα.

----------


## potis21

> Και οι ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι ειναι χωρις αδεια. Απο κει πρεπει να το ξεκινησουμε.


Βεβαιώσεις νομίμου λειτουργίας τις λένε και κοστίζουν ενα σωρό λεφτά διότι εκχωρούνται σε επιχειρήσεις και πρέπει να αγοράσεις την επιχείρηση. Στις καλένδες ειναι όλα τα ραδιοφωνα εδω και 30 χρόνια ασταμάτητα. Με νόμο του 1999 παραμονή χριστουγεννων *νομιμοποιήθηκαν* όσοι επαιζαν την 1η Νοεμβρίου του 1999 και απο τότε στέρεψε η κάνουλα - όποιος πρόλαβε. 30 χρόνια φαγουρα. Δεν φταινε οι σταθμοι πάντως. Ούτε δάνειο απο τράπεζα δεν μπορουσαν να πάρουν, ούτε ΕΣΠΑ αν δεν ειχαν κι άλλους ΚΑΔ ασχετους μεσα.
(Οι πιό πολλοι δεν ειχαν)...




> η χρηση ism μπαντας για ραδιοφωνικα links σημαινει σταθερο traffic σε 24ωρη βαση


Πόσο traffic ανα χρήστη; 4Μbps? αυτό κι αν ειναι ψίχουλα. Πόσοι ειναι όλοι κι όλοι; 48? όλοι μαζί δεν πιάνουν ουτε 4 μεγάλους χρήστες (100/100) της sky. Με το overhead μαζι.  και μόνο στο Uplink. Και κάποιοι (περίπου 20) ειναι στους 1.7. αρα;



> Στο τελος κερδισμενοι δεν θα υπαρξουν. Οταν κατι δεν γινεται, δεν γινεται. Τοσο απλα..


Χαμένοι αναζητούνται μου φαίνεται και όχι κερδισμένοι.-
...

----------


## Telumetar

Σέβομαι τα όσα λέτε αλλά νομίζω πραγματικά πλεον πλατειάζουμε. Το μέλλον θα δείξει αν η sky και το wisp εχει μέλλον στο Ηράκλειο. Είστε πιο ειδικοί και γνώστες από εμας, σίγουρα τη φοβόμαστε την όλη διαδικασία αλλα στην παρούσα φάση η sky ειναι σαν κορτιζόνη. Σε κάποια σημεία είναι φάρμακο σε άλλα ειναι δηλητήριο. Φανταστείτε τι βιώνουμε εμείς οταν αναγκαζόμαστε να παμε σε λυσεις ρισκου 




> Οταν επισημη απαντηση εργολαβου που σκαβει για οπτικες "ειναι στραβος ο δρομος και δε βγαινουνε " να με συγχωρεις αλλα κωλοχανειο του κερατα ειναι . Πηγαινε σε ενα δημοτικο συμβουλιο και στασου να ακουσεις τα ξεκατινιάσματα που παιρνουν αποφασεις για τη ζωη μας ... Προκειμενου να μπλεξεις με σκατα ναι βαζεις sky ειναι μια λυση τωρα . Αν αυριο τη φανε θα πας πισω σε booster


Dim την δοκίμασες; Εγώ έκανα αίτηση και περιμένω

----------


## netblues

> Βεβαιώσεις νομίμου λειτουργίας τις λένε και κοστίζουν ενα σωρό λεφτά διότι εκχωρούνται σε επιχειρήσεις και πρέπει να αγοράσεις την επιχείρηση. Στις καλένδες ειναι όλα τα ραδιοφωνα εδω και 30 χρόνια ασταμάτητα. Με νόμο του 1999 παραμονή χριστουγεννων *νομιμοποιήθηκαν* όσοι επαιζαν την 1η Νοεμβρίου του 1999 και απο τότε στέρεψε η κάνουλα - όποιος πρόλαβε. 30 χρόνια φαγουρα. Δεν φταινε οι σταθμοι πάντως. Ούτε δάνειο απο τράπεζα δεν μπορουσαν να πάρουν, ούτε ΕΣΠΑ αν δεν ειχαν κι άλλους ΚΑΔ ασχετους μεσα.
> (Οι πιό πολλοι δεν ειχαν)...


Δεν ειπα οτι φταινε οι σταθμοι. Λεω ομως οτι το θεσμικο πλαισιο ειναι ανυπαρκτο, ωστε να προστατευονται οι τεχνικες που απαιτουνται για την λειτουργια τους.
Απο τη πλευρα του κρατους στο τελος εχουν ακριβως τα ιδια δικαιωματα χρησης οπως και ο τελευταιος χρηστης που θελει λιγο της προκοπης internet



> Πόσο traffic ανα χρήστη; 4Μbps? αυτό κι αν ειναι ψίχουλα. Πόσοι ειναι όλοι κι όλοι; 48? όλοι μαζί δεν πιάνουν ουτε 4 μεγάλους χρήστες (100/100) της sky. Με το overhead μαζι.  και μόνο στο Uplink. Και κάποιοι (περίπου 20) ειναι στους 1.7. αρα;
> 
> Χαμένοι αναζητούνται μου φαίνεται και όχι κερδισμένοι.-
> ...


Αυτοι που ειναι στους 1.7 ειναι παρανομοι και ενοχλουν και το 4G.. Αν ειναι να ειναι στην (ανεχομενη) παρανομια ε ας πανε στους 24GHz, με στενους λοβους.
Η ας κανουν λιγο lobbying να αποκτησουν εστω καποια προσωρινη αδεια για εκει..

Συμφωνουμε οτι ολοι μαζι δεν ειναι ουτε 4 χρηστες.100/30 Ομως αυτο δεν σωζεται απο το πρωτοκολλο ειτε ειναι 802.11ac ειτε οχι..
Και επειδη εισαι επαγγελματιας, αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι απλα η 5Ghz μπαντα μας τελειωσε για τετοιες χρησεις, μονος σου τα ειπες για τα 80Mhz ap της vodafone.
H sky θα κανει το κυκλο της. Οι επαγγελματιες χρειαζονται πιο αξιοπιστες λυσεις απο "ταπες' και οποιος αντεξει.

----------


## FGuile

Τι γινεται βρε παιδια?? Δεν σας προλαβαινω απο χθες το βραδυ. Επεσε πολυ πληροφορια στο φορουμ κ τα πακετα σκανε σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες.

Φιλε μου δεν ειχα στο μυαλο μου τις υλοποιησεις της sky στα πλεγματα που ανεφερα. Χαιρομαι που σε εκανα κ γελασες βεβαια. 

Εχω διαβασει οσα περισσοτερα μπορουσα. Αλλα οχι ολα οσα γραψατε.

Πολλα απο αυτα που γραφονται δεν ισχυουν.

Καταρχας ποιος ειπε οτι η Sky εχει στοχο να μεταδοσει μονο απο Ρογδια? Το οτι ξεκινησε απο εκει δεν σημαινει οτι θα ειναι κ η μοναδικη κεραια, αφου οπως ειπατε ειναι αδυνατον για μια μεγαλη πολη κ εντελως ανισοπεδη οπως το Ηρακλειο. Ηδη ρυθμιζεται κεραια στον Γιουχτα.

Λετε για ξεπετα κ οτι αρπαξει η Sky. Αν ειναι ετσι γιατι εχει 41 κεραιες σε ολη την Πελοπονησσο??? Πιστευετε θα μεινει με 2 κεραιες στο Ηρακλειο κ 1 στον Αγιο Νικολαο στην Κρητη?

Δε νομιζω ο υπευθυνος οτι κρυβεται και παει για ξεπετα. Ισα ισα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να τον βρεις. Εγω το εκτιμω αυτο. Αν κανει καποιος τον κοπο να τηλεφωνησει στην Sky, θα το διαπιστωσει.

Θεωρειτε οτι την Sky δεν την ξερουν στην ΕΕΤΤ? Πιστευετε οτι πηρε αδειοδοτηση το 2014 κ αυτο ηταν? Υπαρχει κανεις που να πιστευει οτι οι εγκαταστασεις που κανει ειναι αυθαιρετες κ οτι δεν ειναι σε συνεχη επικοινωνια με την ΕΕΤΤ?

Πληροφοριακα σας λεω οτι χθες μπηκε η πρωτη dedicated 100/100 στο κεντρο Ηρακλειου.

Εγω αυτα τα θεωρω σπουδαια νεα κ με προιδεαζουν για κατι καλο.

Οι εργασιες ειναι σε καλο δρομο και αντι να χλευαζουμε κ να λεμε "ολο εργασιες γινονται" με ειρωνικο υφος, καλο θα ηταν να χαιρομαστε που καποιος ασχοληθηκε επιτελους στο Ηρακλειο που εν ετει 2019 ειμαστε κολλημενοι μια δεκαετια πισω. Οι εργασιες μετρουνται σε πολλες εργατοωρες κ θα διαρκεσουν αρκετο καιρο.

----------


## potis21

> Και επειδη εισαι επαγγελματιας, αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι απλα η 5Ghz μπαντα μας τελειωσε για τετοιες χρησεις, μονος σου τα ειπες για τα 80Mhz ap της vodafone.


Δεν έχει άλλη μπάντα γι αυτή την εφαρμογή. Δεν υπάρχει. Και τα 80MHz της voda και τα λοιπα CPE δεν μπορουν να παρεμβάλλουν σοβαρά τα 300kbps acknowledge που κατεβαίνουν (ειδικά με τις γελοίες ταχύτητες της παλαί ποτε HOL/CYTA. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα ειναι στην Ρογδιά, που και διπλα ακριβώς ανεβαινουν και κατεβαίνουν συνολικά κάτι γιγαμπίτ. Πρόβλημα ειναι να εχεια απαίτηση για 50Μbps στα -95 rssi και στο ίδιο κανάλι να παίζουν 50Mbps με -65 rssi. Και μάλιστα το -95 να μην εχει κάν collision detection. Καλή τυχη λεμε.




> ας κανουν λιγο lobbying


Ού! Ενα τηλέφωνο σήμερα το πρωί με έπεισε πως ήδη το lobby τρέχει. Μαντέψτε κατά τίνος άραγε...




> Αυτοι που ειναι στους 1.7 ειναι παρανομοι και ενοχλουν και το 4G


Δεν κατάλαβες: Νόμιμοι ήταν και εκδιωχθηκαν! Εχασαν την μπάντα! Ελαβαν χαρτί "μαζεψτε τα και φυγετε"!




> Πιστευετε οτι πηρε αδειοδοτηση το 2014 κ αυτο ηταν?... Αν κανει καποιος τον κοπο να τηλεφωνησει στην Sky, θα το διαπιστωσει.


Τι αδειοδότηση πήρε; Αποκλειστικής χρήσης της μπάντας; Ασε, μην απαντάς, περιμένω την απάντηση απ' ευθείας. Εφυγε ήδη το 1ο χαρτί. Και το 2ο και το 3ο απ' ότι μαθαίνω. 
Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα που απευθύνεται εν χορώ στην ΕΕΤΤ εχει διπλή σημασία. Αν η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι εντάξει στον κορεσμό της μπάντας με τον τρόπο που γίνεται, εχεις απο κάτω 30 ενδιαφερόμενους επαγγελματίες να κορέσουν και αυτοι με την σειρά τους με αντίστοιχο τρόπο την μπάντα. 
Αν η απάντηση ειναι αρνητική, θα ανέβει πάνω η ΕΕΤΤ να μας (χιχ) βάλει σε τάξη όλους. 
Θα τα βρουμε παιδιά, μην μαλώνετε.




> γιατι εχει 41 κεραιες σε ολη την Πελοπονησσο


και εγω εχω 41 κεραιες στην Κρητη. Και;
Εντάξει, όχι 41 μόνος μου, αλλα σίγουρα πάνω απο 10 "δικές" μου. 4 κόμβους δικούς μου (διακριτά αδειοδοτημένους) , και επιμέλεια τεχνολογίας σε άλλους 10-15 αδειοδοτημένους δεν μετράω πιά. 
Με κάνει αυτό πάροχο με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο;
Καπαρώνω όλο το φάσμα και δεν το παίρνει χαμπάρι κανείς;




> Ηδη ρυθμιζεται κεραια στον Γιουχτα.


Το ΚΑΣ το ξέρει; Η ΕΦΑΗ; (Ξέχασα να σας πω πως εχω και προυπηρεσία αρχαιοφύλακα τρομάρα μου)...





> Για καλύτερη προστασία των εκεί ευρισκομένων αρχαιοτήτων κηρύσσομε ως αρχαιολογικούς χώρους τις κατωτέρω περιοχές του Δήμου Αρχανών Τεμένους Ηρακλείου:
> 1) Το υστερομινωϊκό μέγαρο Βαθυπέτρου στη θέση "Πίσω Λειβάδια" με ζώνη προστασίας που ορίζεται ως εξής: προς Ν. από τη θέση "Γαρδινελιάδες", προς Ανατολάς από τη θέση "Αγκαθαγκάς", Βόρεια από την κορυφογραμμή των λόφων (από Δ προς Α) "Τράπεζα Ανεμόμυλος" , Ασώματοι του Σκαρβέλη, στη Μάνα του νερού ('Υψωμα Μεγάλης Κεφάλας) και προς Δυσμάς το όρος Γιούχτα).
> 2) Το όρος Γιούχτα στο οποίο περιλαμβάνονται οι εξής γνωστοί αρχαιολογικοί χώροι: Τα σπήλαια Στραβομύτη, Χωστό Νερό, το ανασκαπτόμενο Ιερό Κορυφής στην "Ψηλή Κορφή" με τον ισχυρό περίβολό του, οι θέσεις Σώπατα, Ανεμόσπηλια και Καρνάρη.
> Ως όριο της ζώνης προστασίας τίθεται η κλειστή υψομετρική καμπύλη 500, η οποία στα ΝΑ ενώνεται με την προς Ανατολάς οριοθέτηση Βαθυπέτρου, ώστε να ορισθεί μία ενιαία κλειστή περιοχή που να περιλαμβάνει όλους τους αναφερθέντας αρχαιολογικούς χώρους σύμφωνα με το τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα που αποτελούν και μιά φυσική ενότητα.


Η υψομετρική των 500μ στο χάρτη που παρατίθεται, και στην εξομοιωμένη αεροφωτογραφία. Η πηγή ειναι το άνω έγγραφο και οι υψομετρικές καμπύλες του google earth: μικρά σφάλματα μπορεί να εσωκλείονται. Σίγουρα όμως η κορυφή ανήκει στην προστατευόμενη περιοχή. 
Ξαναλέω: Ξέρουμε κι εμεις πως γινονται, αν γίνονται και γιατί δεν γίνονται. Ουτε κινητή (Vodafone - Stet) δεν εχουν καταφέρει να βάλουνε κεραίες πάνω, εχει μόνο ενα hop ο ΟΤΕ πρακτικά ΜΕΣΑ στο μινωικό ιερό που μπήκε επι χούντας για να πάρει η ενδοχώρα τηλέφωνα. 
Αλλες υποδομές που ειναι πιό πίσω ανήκουν στην Ιερα Αρχιεπισκοπή Κρήτης (Εκκλησάκι).

http://listedmonuments.culture.gr/fe...ID_FEKYA=12826

----------


## FGuile

Εγω ειλικρινα περιμενω την μερα που η ΕΕΤΤ θα ανεβει. Αν μπορει καποιος να τραβηξει κ βιντεο, να εχουμε εικονα ποσους θα ξηλωσει απο κει πανω.

Χαιρομαι που αρχισε η διακινηση χαρτιων, για να δουμε επιτελους τι κ πως γινεται τελικα.

Η ΕΦΑΗ φανταζομαι πρεπει να ελεγξει κ να δωσει συγκαταβαση πριν αρχισει η εγκατασταση. Οχι μετα την εγκατασταση κ στη φαση των ρυθμισεων. Εκτος αν εννοεις οτι και εκει ειναι παρανομη η Sky.

Ξανακανω λιγο βελτιωμενη την βασικη ερωτηση κ απορια μου. Γιατι ενω ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βρεις το ιδιοκτητη και να μιλησεις πολιτισμενα μαζι του κ να βρειτε μια λυση (που παω στοιχημα οτι μπορει να βρεθει), εφοσον σου προκαλει τοοοοσα προβληματα, δεν το εχεις κανεις εσυ ή οι επαγγελματιες που πληττονται? Το εκανες και δε σου μιλησε? Αρνηθηκε τη συζητηση? Αντι αυτου καταλαβαινω οτι σιγα σιγα μπαινεις σε ενα κλασσικο ελληνικο (μη πω βαλκανικο) δογμα, του να αρχισεις τον χαρτοπολεμο με τα νομικα κτλ μεσα, τα οποια λιγο πολυ ολοι ξερουμε πως καταληγουν εδω στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Telumetar

> Τι αδειοδότηση πήρε; Αποκλειστικής χρήσης της μπάντας; Ασε, μην απαντάς, περιμένω την απάντηση απ' ευθείας. Εφυγε ήδη το 1ο χαρτί. Και το 2ο και το 3ο απ' ότι μαθαίνω. 
> Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα που απευθύνεται ομαδικά στην ΕΕΤΤ εχει διπλή σημασία. Αν η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι εντάξει στον κορεσμό της μπάντας με τον τρόπο που γίνεται, εχεις απο κάτω 30 ενδιαφερόμενους επαγγελματίες να κορέσουν και αυτοι με την σειρά τους με αντίστοιχο τρόπο την μπάντα. 
> Αν η απάντηση ειναι αρνητική, θα ανέβει πάνω η ΕΕΤΤ να μας (χιχ) βάλει σε τάξη όλους. 
> Θα τα βρουμε παιδιά, μην μαλώνετε.
> .


Μα εμείς δεν μαλώνουμε. Εσύ είσαι ζοχαδιασμένος και με το δίκιο σου δε λεω. Αν μπορούσα θα κερνούσα ρακάκι και σταφίδα να δεις οτι "Εμεις" οι "κακοί ιδιωτες" δεν είμαστε και τόσο κακοι και έχουμε τα δικά μας ζητήματα και ανάγκες. Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν παιζουν ή όχι οσοι ειναι ήδη στη Ρογδιά, επαγγελματίες ή μη, καθώς τόσα χρόνια που ήταν αυτοί που εμείς εδώ παλεύουμε με χαλκούς, να μοιραστούν τεχνογνωσία, εξοπλισμό και bandwidth? Τώρα το αν υπάρχει νόμος επι του θέματος, είμαι της άποψης να εφαρμοστεί κατά γράμμα. Καλά έκανες και έστειλες ότι έστειλες στην ΕΕΤΤ μπας και ξυπνήσουν από το λήθαργο του δημοσιου υπαλλήλου. Επέτρεψε μου όμως να σου δώσω ενα παράδειγμα σε σχέση με την "αποκλειστικότητα".

Εσύ έχεις 2 αμάξια στην οικογένεια σου. Εγώ έχω 102, είμαστε μεγάλο σόι ας πούμε. Και οι δυο πληρώνουμε φόρους και για τα αμάξια (εξοπλισμό) και για τους δρόμους (υπηρεσία). Πρέπει επειδή εγώ έχω πολλά αμάξια να μην τα βγάζω όλα στο δρόμο διότι κινδυνεύεις εσύ να καθυστερήσεις να πας στη δουλειά σου ή μπορώ να καρπώνομαι ό,τι πληρώνω; 

Σίγουρα είσαι καθ ύλην αρμόδιος στα "internetικά". Καλό όμως είναι να έχουμε και λίγο στο νου μας ότι κι ο "αντίδικος", λες και έχεις να χωρίσεις κάτι με εμάς ή τους άλλους στο facebook που πανηγυρίζουν για την SkyTelecom, επιθυμεί βελτίωση της ποιότητας ζωής του. Το πρόβλημα σου δεν πρέπει να είναι με εμάς, αλλά με την skytelecom. Συνεπώς θα πρότεινα πάντα εντελώς φιλικά αφού μοιράζεσαι πολυ ωραία τις γνώσεις σου και διατυπώνεις ενδοιασμούς να συνεχίσεις να το κάνεις, ακόμα και να στρέφεις τα πυρά σου ενάντια στην εταιρία, αλλά μην επιτίθεσαι σε εμάς ρε αδερφέ.

----------


## netblues

> Δεν έχει άλλη μπάντα γι αυτή την εφαρμογή. Δεν υπάρχει. Και τα 80MHz της voda και τα λοιπα CPE δεν μπορουν να παρεμβάλλουν σοβαρά τα 300kbps acknowledge που κατεβαίνουν (ειδικά με τις γελοίες ταχύτητες της παλαί ποτε HOL/CYTA. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα ειναι στην Ρογδιά, που και διπλα ακριβώς ανεβαινουν και κατεβαίνουν συνολικά κάτι γιγαμπίτ. Πρόβλημα ειναι να εχεια απαίτηση για 50Μbps στα -95 rssi και στο ίδιο κανάλι να παίζουν 50Mbps με -65 rssi. Και μάλιστα το -95 να μην εχει κάν collision detection. Καλή τυχη λεμε.
> 
> 
> 
> Ού! Ενα τηλέφωνο σήμερα το πρωί με έπεισε πως ήδη το lobby τρέχει. Μαντέψτε κατά τίνος άραγε...
> 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβες: Νόμιμοι ήταν και εκδιωχθηκαν! Εχασαν την μπάντα! Ελαβαν χαρτί "μαζεψτε τα και φυγετε"!


Και η τηλεοραση επαιζε μεχρι το καναλι 69, τωρα ομως δεν παιζει. Τι σημαινει εχασαν τη μπαντα. Οι συχνοτητες ειναι σπανιος πόρος και η χρηση τους αλλαζει.
Το να λεμε δεν υπαρχει αλλη μπαντα, ειναι λιγο τραβηγμενο. Ολα γινονται. 
Ξεβολεμα? ναι προφανως. Κοστος? Σαφεστατα. Ομως ετσι ειναι τα unlicensed. Παιζουν μεχρι που σταματανε να παιζουν.

Αμφιβαλλω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ θα καταφερει να δωσει οποιαδηποτε σολωμοντεια λυση.

----------


## potis21

> Γιατι ενω ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βρεις το ιδιοκτητη και να μιλησεις πολιτισμενα μαζι του κ να βρειτε μια λυση (που παω στοιχημα οτι μπορει να βρεθει), εφοσον σου προκαλει τοοοοσα προβληματα, δεν το εχεις κανεις εσυ ή οι επαγγελματιες που πληττονται? Το εκανες και δε σου μιλησε? Αρνηθηκε τη συζητηση?


Θα βάλεις και την "πολιτισμένη" συζήτηση σε κάποιον που ανοιγει στην γειτονιά σου γραφείο ενοικιάσεως αυτοκινήτων και καπαρώνει όλες τις θέσεις στάθμευσης για πάρτη του με το πρόσχημα πως τα οχήματα εχουν πληρώσει τέλη κυκλοφορίας;
Ή θα πάς στο δήμο και θα απαιτήσεις να φυλάττει τα οχήματά του σε μάντρα
Και αν κρίνεις πως ο χρόνος σου ειναι πολυτιμος και η διαιτησία ειναι απαραίτητη, πειράζει κανέναν να καλέσεις απευθείας το δήμο να δει τελικά τι γίνεται και αν αναγκάζεται κάποιος να σταθμευσει παράνομα εξ αιτίας του χαμου; 

Αν όμως αντί για λύση σκάσει μύτη η δημοτική και σε γράψει που πάρκαρες 5 μέτρα απο την γωνιά επειδη ο γραφειάς εχει πιάσει όλο το δρόμο με τα ενοικιαζόμενα, τότε ηθικά ποιός θα νοιώσει πραγματικά άσχημα στην γειτονιά όταν αυτός που εφαγε την κλήση βγάλει το κλειδι και στολίσει όλο το στόλο; Ήδη αστειευόμενοι συζητήσαμε την περίπτωση γνωστός κομπιουτεράκιας να ανεβει πάνω και να δεί πως έτερος κομπιουτεράκιας του χει κάνει ήδη τα πάντα γης μαδιάμ και ο 2ος κομπιουτεράκιας μείνει στα κρύα του λουτρου ή τον πιάσουν στο άκυρο και την πληρώσει αυτός!

Εμεις βέβαια βάζουμε τους... εφοριακους να τα λύσουν για πάρτη μας, δεν λερώνουμε τα χέρια μας.

Κάποια πράγματα ειναι κοινωνικα οριζόμενα. Το να πάς και να στήσεις κάτι τόσο χοντροκομμένο σαν κι αυτό που εκανε ο εν λόγω κύριος δεν ειναι δείγμα πολιτισμου, ειναι βάναυσο διότι καταστρέφει εν γνώσει του (εκτός δε κι αν ειναι εντελώς άσχετος) λειτουργικότατα δίκτυα που ενίοτε μεταδίδουν SSID με το όνομα του κατόχου, της υπηρεσίας (ως και ο δήμος ηρακλείου εχει πρόβλημα μαθαίνω) ή άλλες πληροφορίες επαφής/συσχετισμού. 
Και μάλιστα, το να μεταδίδεις με κλειστό το SSID δειχνει πως εισαι σίγουρος πως εχεις λερωμένη την φωλιά σου, όπως έκαναν και κάνουν οι πειρατές των FM που παίζουν χωρίς RDS ή σήμα σταθμου ή τηλέφωνο ή το οτιδήποτε και πρέπει να βγεί το βανάκι της ΕΕΤΤ για να χωθούν στις τρύπες τους.
Ακόμα και το πρωτόκολλο που χρησιμοποιεί ειναι εξ ορισμου αντικοινωνικό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το να λεμε δεν υπαρχει αλλη μπαντα, ειναι λιγο τραβηγμενο. Ολα γινονται.


Αμέ! Γίνονται, όταν καλείσαι να αγοράσεις 5 χιλιάρικα εξοπλισμό για να τον πετάξεις στην ντουλάπα 4 χρόνια μετά επειδή κλσε στον οποιοδήποτε να ανοιξει κακό αντίτυπο της cosmote στην θέση της cosmote και "έπεισε" την ΕΕΤΤ να σε πετάξει έξω.
Αν μπορείς να τον πληρώσεις μια φορά στα 4 χρόνια, +φπα...
Και αφου τελικά "όλα γίνονται" γιατι βάζει εσας να βάλετε καινουριες στους 5GΗz κεραίες και όχι πχ στους 2.4 ή ακόμα και στους 24 (και να πληρώσει και τα δικαιώματα των συχνοτήτων αφου θα βγάζει ανα συνδεση μηνιάτικο και θα μπορει να τα πληρώσει ενω το κανάλι ειναι παμφθηνο συγκριτικά εκει ΚΑΙ εχει και το ευρος ζώνης που χρειάζεται;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Η ΕΦΑΗ φανταζομαι πρεπει να ελεγξει κ να δωσει συγκαταβαση πριν αρχισει η εγκατασταση. Οχι μετα την εγκατασταση κ στη φαση των ρυθμισεων. Εκτος αν εννοεις οτι και εκει ειναι παρανομη η Sky.


Θα πρέπει να ανεβει διαύγεια.-

----------


## FGuile

Δλδ εσυ που μενεις και σε νησι κ οχι σε καμια μεγαλουπολη, αν κανει κατι ο γειτονας, πας κ τον δινεις στην ασφαλεια πχ, χωρις να του το πεις πρωτα με ωραιο τροπο οτι κανει κατι που ενοχλει? 

Συγνωμη αλλα εγω ειμαι απο αλλο χωριο κ προτιμαω πριν κανω κατι να μιλησω με τον ιδιο που ανοιξε το γραφειο ενοικιασεως. Αν ομως ειναι κανενας καφρος και ασυννενοητος και εχω θεμα μαζι του, ε τοτε λογικο να αρχισω τα νομιμα....

Ειλικρινα με αυτο που μολις μου ειπες αρχιζω να αναρωτιεμαι αν μενεις στα αληθεια Ηρακλειο ή γενικα στην Κρητη.

Αφου εχεις τις καταλληλες γνωσεις κ την ορεξη απο οτι δηλωνεις, γιατι δεν σχεδιαζεις τον σωστο τροπο κ να τον κανεις προταση? Ή ακομα καλυτερα να το προσφερεις εσυ ο ιδιος στον κοσμο του Ηρακλειου κ να λειτουργουν ολα ομαλα κ προβλεπομενα?

----------


## potis21

> Μα εμείς δεν μαλώνουμε. Εσύ είσαι ζοχαδιασμένος και με το δίκιο σου δε λεω. Αν μπορούσα θα κερνούσα ρακάκι και σταφίδα να δεις οτι "Εμεις" οι "κακοί ιδιωτες" δεν είμαστε και τόσο κακοι και έχουμε τα δικά μας ζητήματα και ανάγκες.


 trust me, εχουμε τουλάχιστο τις ίδιες ανάγκες. Τετοιες ταρζανιές εγω δεν έκανα.




> Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν παιζουν ή όχι οσοι ειναι ήδη στη Ρογδιά, επαγγελματίες ή μη, καθώς τόσα χρόνια που ήταν αυτοί που εμείς εδώ παλεύουμε με χαλκούς, να μοιραστούν τεχνογνωσία, εξοπλισμό και bandwidth? Τώρα το αν υπάρχει νόμος επι του θέματος, είμαι της άποψης να εφαρμοστεί κατά γράμμα. Καλά έκανες και έστειλες ότι έστειλες στην ΕΕΤΤ μπας και ξυπνήσουν από το λήθαργο του δημοσιου υπαλλήλου.


Μαζί σου. Ομως, αν αμα τη εφαρμογεί άξαφνα πέσουν τα Mbps πως θα αντιδράσετε;





> Σίγουρα είσαι καθ ύλην αρμόδιος στα "internetικά". Καλό όμως είναι να έχουμε και λίγο στο νου μας ότι κι ο "αντίδικος", λες και έχεις να χωρίσεις κάτι με εμάς ή τους άλλους στο facebook που πανηγυρίζουν για την SkyTelecom, επιθυμεί βελτίωση της ποιότητας ζωής του. Το πρόβλημα σου δεν πρέπει να είναι με εμάς, αλλά με την skytelecom. Συνεπώς θα πρότεινα πάντα εντελώς φιλικά αφού μοιράζεσαι πολυ ωραία τις γνώσεις σου και διατυπώνεις ενδοιασμούς να συνεχίσεις να το κάνεις, ακόμα και να στρέφεις τα πυρά σου ενάντια στην εταιρία, αλλά μην επιτίθεσαι σε εμάς ρε αδερφέ.


Καλέ μου, κανενα πρόβλημα δεν εχω με τους πελάτες της εταιρείας διότι ειμαι στην ίδια μοιρα με αυτους. 
Ομως η λύση τους ειναι "το νερό του Καματερού" και όσο το φωνάζω τόσο με δουλευουνε μερικοι εδω μέσα, γι αυτό τραβά η συζητηση...

- - - Updated - - -




> Δλδ εσυ που μενεις και σε νησι κ οχι σε καμια μεγαλουπολη, αν κανει κατι ο γειτονας, πας κ τον δινεις στην ασφαλεια πχ, χωρις να του το πεις πρωτα με ωραιο τροπο οτι κανει κατι που ενοχλει?


Ε-μα τη συγκριση! Ουτε κάν, διαιτησία ζητησΑΝ και όχι μαυρη κουκουλα - οι αναφορές στην ΕΕΤΤ ειναι επωνυμότατες. 




> Συγνωμη αλλα εγω ειμαι απο αλλο χωριο κ προτιμαω πριν κανω κατι να μιλησω με τον ιδιο που ανοιξε το γραφειο ενοικιασεως. Αν ομως ειναι κανενας καφρος και ασυννενοητος και εχω θεμα μαζι του, ε τοτε λογικο να αρχισω τα νομιμα....


Οπως γραφω, μπορούσε και καλύτερα, πχ να αφήσει SSID ανοιχτά. Ισως και να θέλει να τα ανοίξει τώρα - ίσως αυτό βοηθήσει την κατάσταση για να μην δουλευουμε με το χέρι τα BSSID.




> Ειλικρινα με αυτο που μολις μου ειπες αρχιζω να αναρωτιεμαι αν μενεις στα αληθεια Ηρακλειο ή γενικα στην Κρητη.


Γεννημα θρέμα. 43 χρόνια. 




> Αφου εχεις τις καταλληλες γνωσεις κ την ορεξη απο οτι δηλωνεις, γιατι δεν σχεδιαζεις τον σωστο τροπο κ να τον κανεις προταση?


Το έκανα ήδη λιγα πόστ πιό πάνω και τσάμπα.- Ως και τις συντεταγμένες των βέλτιστων σημείων μεσα στην πόλη του εδωσα, μελέτη ολόκληρη!




> Ή ακομα καλυτερα να το προσφερεις εσυ ο ιδιος στον κοσμο του Ηρακλειου κ να λειτουργουν ολα ομαλα κ προβλεπομενα?


αναφερα ήδη πως εχω πρόβλημα με ελλειπείς επισφαλείς εφαρμογές, διότι τον πελάτη μου τον κοιτώ στα μάτια και γελάμε και αγχωνόμαστε μαζί. Τόσο, που έκρινα πως δεν μπορώ να εχω πελάτες κάν διότι δεν με συμφέρει και εγκατέλειψα τον κλάδο επαγγελματικά.

----------


## dimyok

Πραγματι μας τα παρουσιαζεις αναλυτικοτατα ....Αλλα εμεις ειμαστε το σαμαρι οι αρμόδιοι θα τα διαβασουν ολα αυτα η βαριουνται ;  :Razz:

----------


## potis21

Μπα. Καφέ πίνουμε εδω. Θα διαβάσουν πιό ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα απο πιό σοβαρά μερη απ' ότι μαθαίνω.

----------


## FGuile

Ας το ρωτησω χωρις ιχνος κακιας ή διαθεσης προσβολης κανενος.

Μηπως ολη αυτη η μανουρα γινεται, γιατι πλεον υπαρχει κ αλλος παροχος που μπορει να δωσει αντιστοιχες ζευξεις σε επαγγελματιες? Και αυτο ενδεχεται μελλοντικα να ανακαταταξει τα πελατολογια?

----------


## potis21

Αμάν. 
Θα κυνηγάμε και άλλον εξυπνάκια δηλαδή στα προσεχώς; 
Πάλι ξενύχτια στα βουνά;
 I'm gonna own the mountaintop if I really have to and nothing's gonna stop me.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jkoukos

Έχουμε βαθειά γνώση του αντικειμένου και πετάμε (σκόπιμα ?) τσιτάτα, σκόρπια σε σεντόνια για να "τεκμηριώσουμε" αυτό που ισχυριζόμαστε ή να περάσουμε την δική μας ατζέντα.

Δεδομένα όσον αφορά την χρήση της μπάντας:
1. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανονισμός που να απαγορεύει την χρήση της ISM μπάντας χωρίς αδειοδότηση.
2. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανονισμός που να απαγορεύει την πώληση υπηρεσιών για εμπορικούς σκοπούς στην ISM μπάντα.
3. Ο χρησιμοποιούμενος εξοπλισμός σε αυτή την μπάντα, υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να ακολουθεί κάποια διεθνή στάνταρτ. Το ίδιο και για την διάθεσή του στην αγορά κάθε χώρας.

Αναφέρθηκαν διάφορα "τεκμήρια" όπως για TDMA και υλοποίηση εκτός προδιαγραφών κλπ. Δεδομένο. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανονισμός που να υποχρεώνει την λειτουργία συγκεκριμένου πρωτοκόλλου TDMA στα δίκτυα WAS/RLAN.
Μια χαρά TDMA είναι το Airmax της Ubiquiti και μια χαρά κάνει collision detection, διαφορετικά δεν θα έπαιρνε άδεια από τις διεθνείς αρχές πιστοποίησης. Απλά είναι κλειστό πρωτόκολλο και δουλεύει μεταξύ συμβατών συσκευών. Υπάρχουν και άλλα παρόμοιο άλλων κατασκευαστών, όλα νομιμότητα και με πιστοποίηση.

Αυτό που αφήνεται να εννοηθεί είναι ότι αφού δεν ακολουθεί το επίσημο ανοικτό πρότυπο, τότε δημιουργεί προβλήματα στα άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Ουδέν ψευδέστερο αυτού. 
Μια χαρά συνεργάζεται και με τα άλλα γειτονικά δίκτυα για να κάνει την δουλειά που προβλέπεται. Απλά οι κινητές συσκευές που δεν το υποστηρίζουν, είναι αδύνατον να συνδεθούν στο ασύρματο δίκτυο των συσκευών που κάνουν χρήση του κλειστού πρωτοκόλλου.
Επίσης μια χαρά μπορεί να απενεργοποιηθεί το κλειστό πρωτόκολλο και αυτόματα να έχουμε ενεργό το επίσημο TDMA. Και μάλιστα μόνο έτσι μπορεί και χρησιμοποιείται στα ευρέως διαδεδομένα WiFi hotspot ακόμη και στο σπίτι μας, αφού το σύνολο σχεδόν των ασύρματων κινητών συσκευών κάνει χρήση μόνο του ανοικτού TDMA πρωτοκόλλου. 

Άλλο "τεκμήριο", ότι το Feeder της κεραίας, έχει κέρδος μόλις 3dBi και με "κοστουμιές" μπορούμε να αυξήσουμε την ισχύ ή να ενεργοποιήσουμε επιπλέον συχνότητες, υπονοώντας ότι δουλεύει εκτός προδιαγραφών. Έξυπνο μεν ως επιχείρημα, αλλά άστοχο.Διότι εμφανίζει την μία πλευρά του νομίσματος.

Η συσκευές τις εταιρείας (όλες μα όλες) έχουν πάρει πιστοποίηση (π.χ. για το ΑΡ που δίνει η Sky, υπάρχουν όλες οι σχετικές πληροφορίες ελέγχου του FCC) και δουλεύουν εντός των νόμιμων διεθνών προδιαγραφών. Όμως ισχύουν διαφορετικά όρια σε κάθε περιοχή και σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, με ειδική άδεια περιορισμένης ισχύος, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και άλλες συχνότητες εκτός των επίσημων αλλά εντός του φάσματος. 
Σε αυτές εξαρχής ορίζονται αυτόματα τα νόμιμα όρια ισχύος και οι σωστές συχνότητες, ανάλογα την χώρα που θα επιλεχθεί από τον χρήστη την πρώτη φορά που θα τις ενεργοποιήσει. Του δίδεται ωστόσο η ευχέρεια, εφόσον έχει άδεια για χρήση της σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις, να ενεργοποιήσει επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις και αυτό δεν γίνεται μέσω του συνήθως μενού. Μία συσκευή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται στην Ευρώπη ή στην Ασία ή στην Αμερική ή στην Ανταρκτική, όπου σε κάθε μία ισχύουν άλλο όρια λειτουργίας.
Το ότι στο συνοδευτικό πληροφοριακό υλικό της συσκευής, δεν αναφέρεται το 802.11x, δεν σημαίνει ότι η συσκευή δεν ακολουθεί το πρότυπο. Τι άλμα λογικής είναι αυτό; Τότε πρέπει να δεχθούμε ότι οι επίσημες πιστοποιήσεις της συσκευής είτε δεν είναι αληθείς είτε δόθηκαν με δόλο.

Το μαχαίρι μπορεί να είναι εργαλείο δουλειάς αλλά και δολοφονικό όργανο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι απαγορεύεται γενικά και αόριστα η χρήση του και η αγορά του. Ανάλογα που και πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και αν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για τον συγκεκριμένο σκοπό, έχουμε ή όχι παρανομία. 

Την "κατηγορία" ότι δεν χρησιμοποιεί SSID και είναι "αόρατη" η εκπομπή, την λαμβάνω ως ανέκδοτο. Άλλο άλμα λογικής.

Όποιος έχει πρόβλημα και νομίζει ή πιστεύει ότι κάτι είναι παράνομο, δεν κάθεται και γράφει σεντόνια αλλά απευθύνεται στις αρμόδιες αρχές και όργανα. Και πραγματικά εύχομαι να βρεθεί άκρη.
Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά για να περνά η ώρα μας.

----------


## kmpar

Παιδιά μπράβο!
Με αυτή τη συζήτηση κάνατε τη Skytelecom πασίγνωστη πανελλαδικά!!!
Δεν φανταζόταν τέτοια διαφήμιση χωρίς να πληρώσει!

----------


## jkoukos

> Αμφιβαλλω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ θα καταφερει να δωσει οποιαδηποτε σολωμοντεια λυση.


Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει είναι έλεγχο νομιμότητας της λειοτυργίας όλων των ασύρματων δικτύων και να πράξει αυτά που προβλέπονται.
Για όποιον είναι νόμιμος, άσχετα αν υπάρχει κορεσμός της μπάντας, δεν θα έχει κανένα θέμα και η υπόθεσή του θα καταλήξει στο αρχείο.

----------


## Telumetar

> Παιδιά μπράβο!
> Με αυτή τη συζήτηση κάνατε τη Skytelecom πασίγνωστη πανελλαδικά!!!
> Δεν φανταζόταν τέτοια διαφήμιση χωρίς να πληρώσει!


Ρε λες τον potis21 να τον βάλανε οι Τριπολιτσώτες για να κανει τσάμπα διαφήμιση; :P

----------


## potis21

> Το μαχαίρι μπορεί να είναι εργαλείο δουλειάς αλλά και δολοφονικό όργανο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι απαγορεύεται γενικά και αόριστα η χρήση του και η αγορά του. Ανάλογα που και πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και αν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για τον συγκεκριμένο σκοπό, έχουμε ή όχι παρανομία.


κατσε να σε πιάσουν τα ΜΑΤ με μαχαίρι στην τσάντα να σου πω εγω το αν τεκμαίρεται οπλοκατοχή...  :ROFL: 

Μονοι τους τα γράφουν πως δεν "ανέχονται" "θόρυβο" (#define λίγο θόρυβο να δω κάτι που θέλω) και δεν ακουνε κανένα. Στο φυλλάδιό του το γράφει το προϊόν. Ψευτη δεν με είπε η μάνα μου και δεν θα με πεί κάποιος σε φόρουμ.-





> Eπίσης μια χαρά μπορεί να απενεργοποιηθεί το κλειστό πρωτόκολλο και αυτόματα να έχουμε ενεργό το επίσημο TDMA. Και μάλιστα μόνο έτσι μπορεί και χρησιμοποιείται στα ευρέως διαδεδομένα WiFi hotspot ακόμη και στο σπίτι μας, αφού το σύνολο σχεδόν των ασύρματων κινητών συσκευών κάνει χρήση μόνο του ανοικτού TDMA πρωτοκόλλου.


Βεβαίως και μπορεί η κεραία να γυρίσει στα πρότυπα 802.11 και έτσι παίρνει και conformity.
Ομως οι μάγκες μόνο έτσι δεν την δουλεύουνε.
Αν την δουλευαν ετσι δεν θα ειχαν πρόβλημα αλλά θα έπρεπε να ανεχτουν τους άλλους αρα δεν θα παίζαν τις ταχύτητες που παιζουνε, τι δεν καταλλαβαίνεις;




> Την "κατηγορία" ότι δεν χρησιμοποιεί SSID και είναι "αόρατη" η εκπομπή, την λαμβάνω ως ανέκδοτο. Άλλο άλμα λογικής.



Α, αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Οκ. Εχω απο το βουνό 15 BSSID με AIRMAX ενεργο και χωρίς μετάδοση SSID. Ποιό ειναι ποιανού, οέο;




> Το ότι στο συνοδευτικό πληροφοριακό υλικό της συσκευής, δεν αναφέρεται το 802.11x, δεν σημαίνει ότι η συσκευή δεν ακολουθεί το πρότυπο. Τι άλμα λογικής είναι αυτό; Τότε πρέπει να δεχθούμε ότι οι επίσημες πιστοποιήσεις της συσκευής είτε δεν είναι αληθείς είτε δόθηκαν με δόλο.


Το πρότυπο υποτίθεται πως συνιστά διαφήμιση για προϊόν και όχι δυσφήμηση. Γιατι να μην το αναγράφουν πουθενά αν το προϊόν ειναι βασισμένο σε αυτό;




> Άλλο "τεκμήριο", ότι το Feeder της κεραίας, έχει κέρδος μόλις 3dBi και με "κοστουμιές" μπορούμε να αυξήσουμε την ισχύ ή να ενεργοποιήσουμε επιπλέον συχνότητες, υπονοώντας ότι δουλεύει εκτός προδιαγραφών. Έξυπνο μεν ως επιχείρημα, αλλά άστοχο.Διότι εμφανίζει την μία πλευρά του νομίσματος


Εχει ενσωματωμένο διακόπτη (εστω μαγνητικό) που να απενεργοποιεί τα 200mW της εξόδου όταν η περιοχή ειναι "Ελλάδα" και το πιάτο ειναι στην θέση του; Αν όχι και βασίζεται στην επιλογή του χρήστη, τοτε ΝΑΙ, κακώς πήρε άδεια, τελεια και παυλα.-

Τι διάολο, εγω το σχεδίασα σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα το πως κάνεις έλεγχο παρουσίας πιάτου σε κλειστή στεγανή συσκευή, οι αμερικάνοι ειναι τόσο ανίκανοι;

Ubiquiti Inc.
685 Third Avenue
New York, NY 10017
USA
_Hereby  declares under our sole responsibility that the PowerBeam 5AC, models PBE‑5AC‑Gen2 or PBE‑5AC‑Gen2‑FEED,
to which this declaration relates, is in conformance with the provisions of Directives..._

Κάποιος χρειάζεται να μάθει αγγλικά... 

_Στο παρόν, [η εταιρεία Ubiquity] δηλώνει υπο την πλήρη ανάληψη ευθύνης της, πως η Powerbeam ... με την οποία η παρούσα δήλωση σχετίζεται, ειναι σε συμμόρφωση με τις προβλέψεις των οδηγιών...._

Οσο για την FCC, αμερικάνοι: Καρπουζι και..μαχαίρι σε αυτά τα πράγματα, σε αντίθεση με τους δικους μας που σφάζουν τις ντόπιες εταιρείες ενίοτε.

Τέλος, 
Άλλο χρήση και άλλο κατάχρηση, αν η ήδη ενημερωμένη για την φυση των προβλημάτων ΕΕΤΤ κρίνει πως αυτό που συμβαίνει ειναι κατάχρηση, θα επιληφθεί. Αν όχι, θα το αντιγράψουμε.-

----------


## vaios99

Ρε παιδια, πολυ το μπουρου μπουρου.. χαχαχαχα  :Smile:  Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.. αν μπορεις να φυγεις απο την υπηρεσια αν δε σου δινουν τηνταχυτητα που υποσχονται. Μπορεις? Γιατι αυτο ενδιαφερει τον κοσμο που θελει να γινει πελατης τους και θα σκασει μυτη εδω μεσα.. ΟΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ τα υπολοιπα δεν πρεπει να απασχολουν τον τελικο πελατη. Κι επειδη δεν ειδα κανενα της Sky να ερχεται επισημα στο thread και να μας λεει κατι, τοτε ΟΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ που λεγονται εδω περι νομιμοτητας και τεχνολογικων πανε στραφι. Μπορει να ενδιαφερουν τους περισσοτερους απο εμας που εχουμε μια μικρη ιδεα απο ασυρματα (γιατι αν ενδιαφερεσαι ειναι ωραιος τροπος να ξεκινησεις να μαθαινεις και πραγματα που δεν ξερεις) αλλα δεν ενδιαφερουν τον αμοιρο κακομοιρο που ζει στο κεντρο και εχει 7,5 down και 0,7 up ... Και δε θα επρεπε να τον ενδιαφερει.. 

Τα 100 ευρω που θα δωσει για εξοπλισμο πες οτι τα ρισκαρει..
Μπορει αυτος που πηρε 30/30 να σπασει το συμβολαιο του αν δεν τα πιανει για ενα μηνα?

----------


## Telumetar

> Τα 100 ευρω που θα δωσει για εξοπλισμο πες οτι τα ρισκαρει..
> Μπορει αυτος που πηρε 30/30 να σπασει το συμβολαιο του αν δεν τα πιανει για ενα μηνα?


Από όσα διάβασα στο συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψα για τον πρώτο μήνα είναι ξεκάθαρο πως μπορεί. Αναφέρεται ρητά το μονομερές σπάσιμο το συμβολαίου από το πελάτη. Από εκεί και έπειτα δεν είμαι βέβαιος αλλά Νομίζω πως όχι.

----------


## vaios99

> Από όσα διάβασα στο συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψα για τον πρώτο μήνα είναι ξεκάθαρο πως μπορεί. Αναφέρεται ρητά το μονομερές σπάσιμο το συμβολαίου από το πελάτη. Από εκεί και έπειτα δεν είμαι βέβαιος αλλά Νομίζω πως όχι.


Που σημαινει οτι αν ισχυει αυτο που λες για τους υπολοιπους μηνες τοτε το "δεσμευση ταχυτητας" ειναι κουραφεξαλα και αυτο θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει σαν red flag...

----------


## Telumetar

> Που σημαινει οτι αν ισχυει αυτο που λες για τους υπολοιπους μηνες τοτε το "δεσμευση ταχυτητας" ειναι κουραφεξαλα και αυτο θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει σαν red flag...


Από την άλλη αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι βέβαια internet service providers επιτρέπουν τη μονομερή λύση του συμβολαίου από την πλευρά του πελάτη...

----------


## jkoukos

> κατσε να σε πιάσουν τα ΜΑΤ με μαχαίρι στην τσάντα να σου πω εγω το αν τεκμαίρεται οπλοκατοχή...


Πάλι το ίδιο βιολί. Η μία πλευρά του νομίσματος.
Ναι είναι παράνομη η κατοχή και μεταφορά μαχαιριού εκτός της οικείας, αλλά έχει και συνέχεια ο νόμος  :ROFL: 



> Κανένας δεν θεωρείται ότι διέπραξε ποινικό αδίκημα δυνάμει του παρόντος άρθρου, αν αποδείξει με τέτοιο τρόπο που να ικανοποιεί το Δικαστήριο ότι είχε πάνω του ή μετέφερε εκτός της κατοικίας του ή της αυλής της το μαχαίρι, αναφορικά για το οποίο προσάχθηκε η κατηγορία, για κάποιο *νόμιμο σκοπό*, για τον οποίο ήταν αναγκαίο τέτοιο μαχαίρι.





> Βεβαίως και μπορεί η κεραία να γυρίσει στα πρότυπα 802.11 και έτσι παίρνει και conformity.
> Ομως οι μάγκες μόνο έτσι δεν την δουλεύουνε.
> Αν την δουλευαν ετσι δεν θα ειχαν πρόβλημα αλλά θα έπρεπε να ανεχτουν τους άλλους αρα δεν θα παίζαν τις ταχύτητες που παιζουνε, τι δεν καταλλαβαίνεις;


Εξαρχής, είναι νόμιμη η λειτουργία της κεραίας και εντός προδιαγραφών. Πρέπει να την ρυθμίσεις να δουλεύει εκτός ορίων και να αποδειχθεί με έλεγχο η παρανομία.
Μέχρι να αποδειχθεί αυτό, ο ισχυρισμός οποιοδήποτε ότι είναι παράνομη η λειτουργία, είναι αναληθής. 




> Α, αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Οκ. Εχω απο το βουνό 15 BSSID με AIRMAX ενεργο και χωρίς μετάδοση SSID. Ποιό ειναι ποιανού, οέο;


Εε και; Ποιος σου λέει ότι υποχρεούται να το έχει ενεργό και να δηλώνει την εμπορική ονομασία της επιχείρησης ή κάτι σχετικό με αυτή.
Προσωπικά για τρολάρισμα θα έβαζα potis21.net.  :ROFL: 




> Το πρότυπο υποτίθεται πως συνιστά διαφήμιση για προϊόν και όχι δυσφήμηση. Γιατι να μην το αναγράφουν πουθενά αν το προϊόν ειναι βασισμένο σε αυτό;


Υπονοείς κάτι ή/και στηρίζεσαι σε κάποιο επίσημο κείμενο;




> Εχει ενσωματωμένο διακόπτη (εστω μαγνητικό) που να απενεργοποιεί τα 200mW της εξόδου όταν η περιοχή ειναι "Ελλάδα" και το πιάτο ειναι στην θέση του; Αν όχι και βασίζεται στην επιλογή του χρήστη, τοτε ΝΑΙ, κακώς πήρε άδεια, τελεια και παυλα.-


Μια απλή ανάγνωση του εγχειριδίου χρήσης του λογισμικού (AirOs) της συσκευής, αρκεί για να έχεις την απάντηση. Αν έχεις δυσκολία να το βρεις, να σου το δώσουμε έτοιμο.




> Κάποιος χρειάζεται να μάθει αγγλικά...


Αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ. Αλλά φρόντισε η εταιρεία και το έχει και σε άλλες γλώσσες, μεταξύ των οποίων και στα ελληνικά.




> _Στο παρόν, [η εταιρεία Ubiquity] δηλώνει υπο την πλήρη ανάληψη ευθύνης της, πως η Powerbeam ... με την οποία η παρούσα δήλωση σχετίζεται, ειναι σε συμμόρφωση με τις προβλέψεις των οδηγιών...._


Άλλο λογικό άλμα. Το μπουζούκι είναι όργανο, όπως και ο αστυνομικός. Άρα ο τελευταίος είναι μπουζούκι!
Το ότι η δήλωση της εταιρείας έρχεται μετά την πιστοποίηση της συσκευής, δεν σου πέρασε καν σαν ιδέα;




> Οσο για την FCC, αμερικάνοι: Καρπουζι και..μαχαίρι σε αυτά τα πράγματα, σε αντίθεση με τους δικους μας που σφάζουν τις ντόπιες εταιρείες ενίοτε.


Μάλιστα! Για να περάσουμε την ατζέντα μας, ισχυριζόμαστε τα πάντα. Εξάλλου ανέξοδα είναι και χωρίς κίνδυνο πίσω από το πληκτρολόγιο.
To ότι πουλιούνται και χρησιμοποιούνται εκατομμύρια συσκευές στον πλανήτη και μερικές χιλιάδες στη χώρα μας και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει γίνει καμία καταγγελία ή δεν έχει βρεθεί κανένα ψεγάδι, αυτό για κάποιους δεν αποτελεί πραγματικότητα αλλά ύπαρξη διεθνούς συνωμοσίας. Όσο ζω μαθαίνω!

----------


## FGuile

Εδω ειναι η συμβαση της SkyTelecom (πρωην Skycom-wisp), για οποιον θελει να διαβασει.

http://fliphtml5.com/rxdb/sbgc/basic

----------


## potis21

> Πάλι το ίδιο βιολί. Η μία πλευρά του νομίσματος.



Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως τα επιχειρήματά σου ειναι τόσο τρύπια που δεν εχει νόημα κάν να απαντήσω στο οτιδήποτε, φαντάζομαι.

----------


## jkoukos

Αποδείξεις δεν βλέπω, πέραν κάποιων ισχυρισμών που μερικοί είναι για γέλια.

----------


## Telumetar

> Αποδείξεις δεν βλέπω, πέραν κάποιων ισχυρισμών που μερικοί είναι για γέλια.


Μικρό το κακό. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σκάτε. Αν πράγματι έχει ενημερωθεί η ΕΕΤΤ θα μάθουμε λίαν συντόμως τι μέλλει γενέσθαι. 
Εγώ πάλι ως χρήστης είμαι εξαιρετικά ικανοποιημένος που στο παιχνίδι μπαίνει άλλος ένας πάροχος και μόνο καλό μπορεί να κάνει ως προς την παροχή υπηρεσιών. Αν μη τι άλλο έτσι θα αναγκαστούν διάφοροι να ασχοληθούν μ το Ηράκλειο. Και όποιος είναι παράνομος δίχως φανφάρες να επιστρέψει στη νομιμότητα και να κυρωθεί τις προβλεπόμενες ποινές .

----------


## jkoukos

> Και όποιος είναι παράνομος δίχως φανφάρες να επιστρέψει στη νομιμότητα και να κυρωθεί τις προβλεπόμενες ποινές .


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!

----------


## potis21

Οι δικοί σου θα ναι, ξαναδές τον συγγραφέα...
Εγω δεν ξαναχαλάω πληκτρολόγια για τα ίδια πράγματα ξαναγραμμένα όπως σου αρεσουν. 
Η ΕΕΤΤ εχει ήδη ερωτηθεί (κι όχι ενοχληθεί, κάν αυτό δεν χρειάζεται). 
Αν απαντήσει θετικά, πως μπορεί δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό το χάλι, θα το αντιγράψουμε
Αν απαντήσει αρνητικά, θα παίξουμε όλοι όπως πρέπει και εμεις τουλάχιστο ανυπομονούμε.

----------


## kmpar

Ρε παιδιά το forum δεν έχει χρέη εισαγγελέα. Υπάρχει η νομική οδός για όποιον θεωρεί ότι θίγονται τα συμφέροντά του ή κάποιος παραβαίνει το νόμο. Ας τελειώσει εδώ αυτή η διαμαχη. Σε αυτό το νήμα μιλάμε για την εταιρεία Skytelecom που παρέχει ασύρματο internet.

----------


## Telumetar

> Ρε παιδιά το forum δεν έχει χρέη εισαγγελέα. Υπάρχει η νομική οδός για όποιον θεωρεί ότι θίγονται τα συμφέροντά του ή κάποιος παραβαίνει το νόμο. Ας τελειώσει εδώ αυτή η διαμαχη. Σε αυτό το νήμα μιλάμε για την εταιρεία Skytelecom που παρέχει ασύρματο internet.


Ακριβως. Οι έχοντες κ κατέχοντες να ασχοληθούν με τα συγκεκριμένα ζητήματα. Εμείς ας κάνουμε το σταυρό μας χαχαλιες που εμφανίστηκε η εταιρία αυτή , κι ας κάνουμε κι ένα δεύτερο σταυρό να συνεχίσει να είναι συνεπής απέναντι στους πελάτες της. Οτεδες , ραδιόφωνα , wind κλπ ας παίξουν τη δική τους μπάλα , όπως οφείλουμε να κάνουμε και εμείς , επαγγελματίες ή μη , ως φορολογούμενοι πολιτες με συγκεκριμένα δικαιώματα. Είχα φτάσει στο Πόρο το 2004 να πιάνω 20mbs και τώρα είμαι στα 8... Ελεος

----------


## dimyok

Πολλα ειναι τα 8 ουτε στις βλαβες τους δε σε δηλωνουν τωρα τα καρτελ  :Razz:  Εχει κανενας το 17ρι πακετο να δωσει κανενα speedtest ;

----------


## FGuile

Λιγο off topic αλλα θα το πω.

Μαθαινω σημερα ξεκιναει 20ημερο απεργιας στον Οτε λογω του οτι απολυθηκαν μια 30αρια υπαλληλοι....

Και η vodafone ειχε την φαεινη ιδεα να μου κανει σημερα Σαββατιατικο και μεσα στο εορταστικο προγραμμα αλλαγη απο cyta=>vodafone στελνωντας μου πρωινιατικα νεο ρουτερ με κουριερ κ κοβοντας μου την τηλεφωνια, χωρις ομως να εχει γινει η αριθμοδοτηση απο cyta σε vodafone. Αποτελεσμα εχω ιντερνετ αλλα οχι τηλεφωνο. Ζητησα κ μου καναν εκτροπη γιατι δεν γινεται να περασω ολες τις γιορτες χωρις τηλεφωνο στο μαγαζι. Καμια εκπληξη βεβαια. Εκπληξη θα ηταν να εκανε κατι σωστο η Vodafone...... Οποτε ετσι ή αλλιως μου ευχηθηκε με τον τροπο της Καλα Χριστουγεννα!

Επειδη σημερα ειμαι εκτος και δεν εχω εικονα, οι υπαρχοντες συνδρομητες Sky πως τα πανε? Υπηρξε καμια βελτιωση?

----------


## trapmar

> Λιγο off topic αλλα θα το πω.
> 
> Μαθαινω σημερα ξεκιναει 20ημερο απεργιας στον Οτε λογω του οτι απολυθηκαν μια 30αρια υπαλληλοι....
> 
> Και η vodafone ειχε την φαεινη ιδεα να μου κανει σημερα Σαββατιατικο και μεσα στο εορταστικο προγραμμα αλλαγη απο cyta=>vodafone στελνωντας μου πρωινιατικα νεο ρουτερ με κουριερ κ κοβοντας μου την τηλεφωνια, χωρις ομως να εχει γινει η αριθμοδοτηση απο cyta σε vodafone. Αποτελεσμα εχω ιντερνετ αλλα οχι τηλεφωνο. Ζητησα κ μου καναν εκτροπη γιατι δεν γινεται να περασω ολες τις γιορτες χωρις τηλεφωνο στο μαγαζι. Καμια εκπληξη βεβαια. Εκπληξη θα ηταν να εκανε κατι σωστο η Vodafone...... Οποτε ετσι ή αλλιως μου ευχηθηκε με τον τροπο της Καλα Χριστουγεννα!
> 
> Επειδη σημερα ειμαι εκτος και δεν εχω εικονα, οι υπαρχοντες συνδρομητες Sky πως τα πανε? Υπηρξε καμια βελτιωση?



Παιδιά καλημέρα. Σήμερα στην περιοχή που είμαι στην Κρήτη έχει πάρα πολύ αέρα (Νοτιά) και την κεραία της Sky μου την έβαλαν σε ιστό κεραίας βιδωμένο σε τοίχο αλλά έχει κούνημα. είπα να κάνω ένα speedtest να δω πόσο χάνει από τα 100Mbps που έχω συμβόλαιο αλλά δείτε τα αποτελέσματα παρακάτω:

----------


## dimyok

Βλεπεις να κοβει ο νοτιας ; Γιατι αμα δυναμωνει εχουν αρχισει και κουνανε επικινδυνα ολα ...

----------


## FGuile

> Βλεπεις να κοβει ο νοτιας ; Γιατι αμα δυναμωνει εχουν αρχισει και κουνανε επικινδυνα ολα ...


Παιδια εγω ηρθα απο Αγιο Νικολαο πριν μια ωρα πισω Ηρακλειο και μετα το δευτερο τουνελ πηγαινα ωσαν τη βαρκα... σε ολο τον υπολοιπο δρομο. Εχει πολυ δυνατο αερα. Προσοχη λοιπον.

----------


## dimyok

Τωρα επεσε ο νοτιας ειχε ριπες 80 χιλιομετρων λεει το meteo και εγω ενιωθα να φευγει το αμαξι.... Και αυριο δε φαινονται καλα τα πραγματα καταιγιδα λεει .

----------


## TeQniX

Καλημέρα παιδιά, παρακολουθώ το θέμα εδώ και μέρες καθώς με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα να συνδεθώ στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία , μιας και πόρτες adsl δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για πλάκα εδώ και χρόνια ....τωρα παίζω με ένα COSMOTE double play sim... Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής , το σπίτι βρίσκεται περιοχή τρεις βαγιες κάτω από τα ΤΕΙ για όσους γνωρίζουν ... Αλλά έχω δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης της κεραίας στον 2 όροφο ....παίζει να κάνω δουλειά η θα έχει εμπόδιο τον λόφο του ΤΕΙ ... Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι με καλυβουν κανονικά.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Telumetar

> Καλημέρα παιδιά, παρακολουθώ το θέμα εδώ και μέρες καθώς με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα να συνδεθώ στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία , μιας και πόρτες adsl δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για πλάκα εδώ και χρόνια ....τωρα παίζω με ένα COSMOTE double play sim... Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής , το σπίτι βρίσκεται περιοχή τρεις βαγιες κάτω από τα ΤΕΙ για όσους γνωρίζουν ... Αλλά έχω δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης της κεραίας στον 2 όροφο ....παίζει να κάνω δουλειά η θα έχει εμπόδιο τον λόφο του ΤΕΙ ... Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι με καλυβουν κανονικά.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Κοιτα και εμένα θεωρητικά με καλύπτου κ έχω ξεκινήσει τη διαδικασία και αναμένω. Όμως επειδή και άλλους θεωρητικά τους κάλυπταν και πηγαίνοντας εκεί δεν επιβεβαιωθηκαν με αποτέλεσμα να μην προχωρήσουν θα σου έλεγα να περιμένεις λίγο. Άλλωστε το τελευταίο τριήμερο οι συνδέσεις των 100 έχουν τρελές μεταπτώσεις από Ρογδια. Θα σου έλεγα να το δεις μετά τις γιορτές ,ώστε να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθει. Τέλη εβδομάδας τους περιμένω για εξελίξεις στην δική μου περίπτωση. Μόλις έχω νέα θα ενημερώσω

----------


## wlp

Κι εγώ θα πρότεινα να περιμένεις λίγο. Εμένα είναι ένα ψηλό κτίριο στη μέση και δεν έβλεπα ρογδιά. Πέρασαν 2 βδομάδες από τότε που ήρθε να βάλει την κεραία. Αρχικά είχα ακούσει για λίγες μέρες αλλά περιμένω ακόμα την κεραία στο Γιούχτα. Προφανώς δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα η συνδρομή οπότε δείχνω κατανόηση.

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια γινεται απο οτι εχω καταλαβει μαραθωνιος εργασιων.

Και θα εχει κ συνεχεια.

Προσωπικη αποψη ειναι οτι ετσι ή αλλιως θα παιξουν τα πραγματα. Απλα χρειαζεται χρονος.

Εγω κανω πχ το πειραματοζωο εις γνωσην μου και ειμαι αποφασισμενος οτι θα δειξω την αναλογη υπομονη. Επισης μεχρι τωρα η επικονωνια μου μαζι τους ειναι καλη, οποτε αυτο βαζει ενα v στα θετικα.

Ο κομβος του Αγιου Νικολαου παντως φαινεται να πηγαινει με το γκαζι κολλημενο στο πατωμα. Αυτο λεει το μικρο feedback που εχω μεχρι τωρα. Θα προσπαθησω να δω κ εκει τι ακριβως παιζει.

----------


## TeQniX

Μάλλον πως μετά τις γιορτές θαβτο πάω ... Αν και θα πάω για αρχή στην 35 άρα... Και αργότερα σε 50αρα αν είναι όλα εντάξει ... Για να δούμε τι θα κάνουν ... Πάντως φαινεται η μόνη λύση για το Ηράκλειο μέχρι στιγμής

----------


## kmpar

Ε, ναι.Τωρα έχει κουραμπιέδες και μελομακάρονα...

----------


## aangelis

Για τις κεραίες PowerBeam 5AC Gen 2 υπάρχει radome ως προαιρετικό εξάρτημα που μειώνει την αντίσταση της κεραίας στον αέρα. Έχει νόημα να το προσφέρουν ως προαιρετικό πρόσθετο στον εξοπλισμό.

https://cdn.imgbin.com/15/17/12/imgb...jP3ZU8kcKP.jpg

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα κ χρονια πολλα σε ολους!

Για το Ηρακλειο σε πρωτη φαση βλεπω , οτι οι 24αρες κ 35αρες θα προβληματισουν λιγοτερο. Οποτε τις συνιστω ειδικα σε οποιον δεν εχει υπομονη. Τα υπολοιπα θα χρειαστουν χρονο.

Παντως ενα εχω να πω. Και στα χειροτερα της η γραμμη κ παλι καλυτερα παει κ απο Οτε κ απο πρωην Cyta και απο το Booster. Και στο σπιτι ο Οτε συγχρονιζει στα 12-13μεγα.

Απο προχτες παντως συμβαινει το εξης. Το Speedtest δεν βγαζει πανω απο 20-30, αλλα πρακτικα οτι παω να κατεβασω κυμαινεται απο 3.5 - 5.8  MB/s.

Επισης ακομα κ με παλιοκαιρο, η γραμμη παιζει το ιδιο, ενω στο adsl απο 10CRC το διημερο, βλεπεις να ανεβαινουν ανα 100 με κακοκαιρια....

Εγω παντως το πηρα αποφαση , θα βαλω κ αλλη Sky γραμμη στον Αγιο Νικολαο που χρειαζομαι, τον Ιανουαριο.

Το εξαρτημα απλα το τοποθετεις ή χρειαζεται κ ρυθμιση? Γιατι προς το παρον η προσβαση στην κεραια ειναι κλειδωμενη για τον τελικο χρηστη. Ισως αλλαξει αυτο στο κοντινο μελλον βεβαια.

----------


## aangelis

> ...
> 
> Απο προχτες παντως συμβαινει το εξης. Το Speedtest δεν βγαζει πανω απο 20-30, αλλα πρακτικα οτι παω να κατεβασω κυμαινεται απο 3.5 - 5.8  MB/s.
> 
> Επισης ακομα κ με παλιοκαιρο, η γραμμη παιζει το ιδιο, ενω στο adsl απο 10CRC το διημερο, βλεπεις να ανεβαινουν ανα 100 με κακοκαιρια....



Μπορείς να αναφέρεις την public IP που χρησιμοποιείς;
https://whatismyipaddress.com/

Γνωρίζεις που τερματίζει η public IP; Στην powerbeam κεραία ή στο router/AP που βρίσκεται μέσα στο σπίτι;

Στην κεραία από ότι έχει αναφερθεί δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόβαση.. στο router/AP μπορεί κάποιος να συνδεθεί για να τροποποιήσει τις ρυθμίσεις (για παράδειγμα να ρυθμίσει port forward εφόσον η public IP τερματίζει σε αυτό);

----------


## FGuile

> Μπορείς να αναφέρεις την public IP που χρησιμοποιείς;
> https://whatismyipaddress.com/
> 
> Γνωρίζεις που τερματίζει η public IP; Στην powerbeam κεραία ή στο router/AP που βρίσκεται μέσα στο σπίτι;
> 
> Στην κεραία από ότι έχει αναφερθεί δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόβαση.. στο router/AP μπορεί κάποιος να συνδεθεί για να τροποποιήσει τις ρυθμίσεις (για παράδειγμα να ρυθμίσει port forward εφόσον η public IP τερματίζει σε αυτό);


Η public ip δινεται στην κεραια. Φαντασου οτι αν δεν εχεις ρουτερ κ θες μονο ενα υπολογιστη να χρησιμοποιεις, μπορεις να συνδεσεις την κεραια εκει μεσω του poe adapter παντα. Το port forward πρεπει να το ζητησεις απο αυτους να στο κανουν. Στελνεις ενα μαιλ ή ενα τηλεφωνο με τα ports και τα ips που θες κ στα ανοιγουν. Στο ρουτερ κανεις οτι θες εσυ απο εκει κ περα.

Πχ στο Mikrotik που μου εδωσαν, ηταν ρυθμισμενο σε bridge mode και λειτουργια WISP AP. Απο εκει κ περα κανεις οτι θες. Εγω εχω συνδεσει την κεραια σε ενα fritzbox το οποιο το ρυθμισα σαν να παιρνει απο cable modem και φυσικα για να παιζουν οι πορτες τις ανοιξα και στο fritzbox εκτος της κεραιας.

----------


## aangelis

Μπορείς να αναφέρεις την public IP που χρησιμοποιείς (ίσως χωρίς το τελευταίο νούμερο, εάν και είναι δυναμικές..);

----------


## FGuile

> Μπορείς να αναφέρεις την public IP που χρησιμοποιείς (ίσως χωρίς το τελευταίο νούμερο, εάν και είναι δυναμικές..);


Επειδη δεν ειμαι σπιτι, νομιζω οτι ξεκιναει απο 182. Τωρα το υπολοιπο δεν το θυμαμαι.

----------


## aangelis

> Επειδη δεν ειμαι σπιτι, νομιζω οτι ξεκιναει απο 182. Τωρα το υπολοιπο δεν το θυμαμαι.


Εάν μπορέσεις κάποια στιγμή να αναφέρεις την IP θα ήταν χρήσιμο.
Για να δούμε κυρίως το latency από Αθήνα έως την κεραία και σε κάθε ενδιάμεσο hop.

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη δρομολόγηση
https://bgp.he.net/AS208149

----------


## chris papas

Σε τι χιλιομετρική απόσταση είναι αποτελεσματική η σύνδεση p2p? Έχω δει σε βιντεακια ότι είναι σχετικά αρκετό! Από εκεί και πέρα παίζει ρόλο και στο bandwidth?

----------


## FGuile

> Σε τι χιλιομετρική απόσταση είναι αποτελεσματική η σύνδεση p2p? Έχω δει σε βιντεακια ότι είναι σχετικά αρκετό! Από εκεί και πέρα παίζει ρόλο και στο bandwidth?


Η Powerbeam εχει ικανοτητα ζευξης 25+ χλμ. Απο εκει κ περα το ποση ταχυτητα πιανεις ειναι θεμα του τι δυνατοτητα δινει ο ISP απο τον κομβο.

----------


## aangelis

> Για να δούμε κυρίως το latency από Αθήνα έως την κεραία και σε κάθε ενδιάμεσο hop.


Μετά από σχετικές δοκιμές προέκυψαν τα παρακάτω δεδομένα σχετικά από το latency.
Η διασύνδεση της synapsecom τοπικά στην Αθήνα εισάγει ~7ms latency.
Από synapsecom μέχρι το δίκτυο της sky telecom στην Κρήτη έχουμε επιπλέον ~5ms latency.
Και τέλος από 5 έως και 30ms επιπλέον για να περάσουμε στην κεραία στην πλευρά του πελάτη (παίζει ως μια καλή ADSL/VDSL σύνδεση). Το εύρος βέβαια στο last mile ενδεχομένως να λειτουργεί κάποια προβλήματα σε online gaming.

----------


## FGuile

Το δοκιμασες απο καποιον συνδρομητη? Νομιζω ειναι λογικες οι τιμες που λες.

----------


## aangelis

> Το δοκιμασες απο καποιον συνδρομητη? Νομιζω ειναι λογικες οι τιμες που λες.


"Προς" (διάφορους πελάτες), γιατί στην περίπτωση δοκιμών από τους πελάτες τα δεδομένα δεν είναι αξιόπιστα, καθότι ήδη το πρώτο hop (ασύρματη ζεύξη πελάτη) έχει μεγάλο εύρος τιμών και δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα.

Τα ~7ms latency που έχει η διασύνδεση τοπικά στην Αττική η synapsecom δεν δικαιολογούνται.

Πάντως από θέμα διασύνδεσης των πελατών προς το υπόλοιπο ελλαδικό δίκτυο η κατάσταση είναι καλή, λόγω των διασυνδέσεων της synapsecom (με την συνηθισμένη λαμπρή εξαίρεση της φόρθνετ).

Τέλος μία καλά στημένη ασύρματη ζεύξη στη μπάντα των 5 γίγα διατηρεί μονοψήφιο latency σε ms, επομένως οι ζεύξεις της sky telecom είτε δεν είναι p2p (αλλά p2m), είτε η στόχευση δεν είναι η βέλτιστη.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει WISP πάροχος στον πλανήτη που να μοιράζει συνδέσεις PtP. Όλοι παίζουν με PtMP διαφορετικά είτε θα είναι ακριβό το πάγιο της σύνδεσης, είτε είναι να το κλείσουν το μαγαζί. Και λέγαμε μερικές μέρες πριν, ότι όσο είναι λίγοι οι χρήστες ανά κεραία, όλα θα είναι καλά ή σχετικά καλά. Όταν αυξηθούν οι συνδέσεις ανά κεραία, τότε αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.

----------


## kmpar

Δηλαδή πόσες συνδέσεις μπορεί να σηκώσει μια κεραία;

----------


## jkoukos

To πόσες ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις, είναι ένα ερώτημα. Αλλά δεν είναι το μοναδικό και κύριο.
Ένα άλλο είναι πόσο bandwidth ζητούν την δεδομένη στιγμή όλες αυτές και πόσο μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει το ΑΡ.
Και ένα τρίτο είναι το η απόκριση που μειώνεται με την αύξηση των ενεργών συνδέσεων.

----------


## dimyok

Οπως στο 4G λες της κινητης που εδωσαν απεριοριστα και επεσε στο σημειο που ειμαι ενω εχω max σημα απο 80 mbps σε ουτε 20 ...

----------


## erik37

Ότι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και στις καλωδιακές. Στην αρχή σου λένε 50mbs και όσο φορτώνουν συνδρομητές κρεμάει το δίκτυο. Πλέον δεν έχουν ούτε διαθέσιμες γραμμές για νέες συνδέσεις σε κάποιες περιοχές!

----------


## jkoukos

Στις ασύρματες συνδέσεις είναι ακόμη χειρότερα με την αύξηση των συνδρομητών. Βάλε στην εξίσωση ότι:
α. Ένα ΑΡ έχει το πολύ Gigabit θύρα, άρα είναι δεδομένο πόσο bandwidth μπορεί να μοιράσει, σε αντίθεση με το δίκτυο το παρόχου σε κάθε DSLAM.
β. Η λειτουργία είναι Half Duplex (αντί του Full Duplex στο ενσύρματο), δηλαδή την ίδια χρονική στιγμή είτε θα στέλνει είτε θα λαμβάνει.
γ. Μοιράζει τον χρόνο επικοινωνίας του, μεταξύ των ταυτόχρονων ενεργών συνδέσεων.

Οπότε καταλαβαίνει κανείς τι θέματα μπορεί να έχει, χωρίς καν να λάβουμε υπόψη τυχόν απώλειες λόγω θορύβου από γειτονικά ασύρματα δίκτυα.
Γι' αυτό λέμε ότι αποτελούν λύσεις ανάγκης εκεί που δεν υπάρχει ενσύρματη κάλυψη και ούτε λειτουργούν ανταγωνιστικά των σταθερών συνδέσεων.
Εάν υπάρχει δυνατότητα τέτοιας σύνδεσης, είναι εξαιρετική λύση έναντι των δορυφορικών συνδέσεων από κάθε άποψη.

----------


## wlp

Μόλις μου έστριψαν την κεραία προς κέντρο και έγινε η πρώτη μου σύνδεση. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα έχουν μπει διάφορες κεραίες σε διάφορα μέρη πια. Περιμένω περαιτέρω ρυθμίσεις για να βελτιωθεί η ταχύτητα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει πολύ καλύτερη, υπάρχουν διάφορα κτίρια που εμποδίζουν την οπτική επαφή κατάλαβα.

----------


## giorgoskokk

Επειδή παρακολουθώ λίγο καιρό βλέπω, ότι η Skytelecom θα γίνει η αντίστοιχη Inalan στο ασύρματο internet.

----------


## Telumetar

> Μόλις μου έστριψαν την κεραία προς κέντρο και έγινε η πρώτη μου σύνδεση. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα έχουν μπει διάφορες κεραίες σε διάφορα μέρη πια. Περιμένω περαιτέρω ρυθμίσεις για να βελτιωθεί η ταχύτητα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει πολύ καλύτερη, υπάρχουν διάφορα κτίρια που εμποδίζουν την οπτική επαφή κατάλαβα.


Τι πακέτο έκανες;

----------


## wlp

> Τι πακέτο έκανες;


Είχα ζητήσει 100 και πήρα την κεραία για 100. Περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει και να καταλήξω σε ανάλογο πακέτο φαντάζομαι ανάλογα με τι μπορώ να πιάσω. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πλήρωνα κάτι όσο καιρό ήμουν που περίμενα τη σύνδεση, ούτε ακόμα μου έχουν μιλήσει για τη συνδρομή, φαντάζομαι θα το κανονίσουμε σε λίγες μέρες που θα κατασταλάξει η εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Telumetar

> Είχα ζητήσει 100 και πήρα την κεραία για 100. Περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει και να καταλήξω σε ανάλογο πακέτο φαντάζομαι ανάλογα με τι μπορώ να πιάσω. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πλήρωνα κάτι όσο καιρό ήμουν που περίμενα τη σύνδεση, ούτε ακόμα μου έχουν μιλήσει για τη συνδρομή, φαντάζομαι θα το κανονίσουμε σε λίγες μέρες που θα κατασταλάξει η εγκατάσταση.


Καταλαβα. Εγώ τους αναμένω ακόμα. Έχω κάνει αίτηση εδώ και 10 ημέρες αλλά ακόμα δεν είχα κάποια επαφή με τεχνικούς. Ειδομεν. Σε πια περιοχή βρίσκεσαι;

----------


## wlp

Κέντρο- ανάληψη. Προς το παρόν κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει το τελευταίο μισάωρο και γύρισα στο adsl για να κάνω δουλειά.

----------


## FGuile

Καλησπερα παιδια.

Εμενα εδω κ 4 μερες περιπου με εχουν σε 50αρα, μεχρι να ερθει ο τεχνικος σπιτι να κανουμε κατι ρυθμισεις κ αλλαγες ισως....

Το Speedtest σχεδον παντα μου γραφει 32-40, ομως η πραγματικη ταχυτητα ειναι 55mega. Κατεβαζω με 5-7,8MB/s την περισσοτερη ωρα. 

Υπαρχουν κ ωρες που η ταχυτητα πεφτει σαν 30αρα. Χτες απο τις 7.00μμ - 11.00μμ περιπου ηταν σε τετοια φαση. Μετα 50αρα παλι κανονικη. Εριχνε βεβαια κ χιονονερο με πολυ αερα εκεινη την ωρα. Υπηρχε κ ελαχιστη αυξηση του ping εκεινη την ωρα επισης.

Χθες καταφερα κ δοκιμασα online gaming. Συγκεκριμενα μπηκα σε ιδιους σερβερ με ιδιους παιχτες και με την Sky και με την Ote adsl. Συγκεκριμενα στο Doom. Κ με τις δυο συνδεσεις ειχα 3/4 γραμμες που σημαινει αρκετα καλο (το μεγιστο ειναι 4 γραμμες). Δεν παρατηρησα το οτιδηποτε την ωρατου παιχνιδιου με lag ή κατι αντιστοιχο.

Επισης να ξερετε πλεον ειναι 3 κεραιες. Ροδια, Βασιλειες(αντι Γιουχτα), κεντρο Ηρακλειου.

Θα χε ενδιαφερον να μας ελεγε ο συμφορουμιτης @potis21 αν εγκατασταθηκαν τελικα τα ακριβα μηχανηματα για τους επαγγελματιες κ γενικα αν εβγαλε εκεινος καποια ακρη με τα θεματα που αντιμετωπιζε.

----------


## RalakosGR

Διαβαζω τοσες μερες και ακομα δεν εχω αποφασισει. Μενω μασταμπα και πιανω 8-10 MBPS με πρωην CYTA. Σκεφτομουν για 100 αλλα μου φαινεται ρισκο, τι λετε να κανω μια αιτηση για 35 η 50 η θα κλαιμε τα λεφτα μας?

----------


## FGuile

> Διαβαζω τοσες μερες και ακομα δεν εχω αποφασισει. Μενω μασταμπα και πιανω 8-10 MBPS με πρωην CYTA. Σκεφτομουν για 100 αλλα μου φαινεται ρισκο, τι λετε να κανω μια αιτηση για 35 η 50 η θα κλαιμε τα λεφτα μας?


Εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει μεχρι στιγμης ειναι οτι οι 24αρες κ 35αρες ειναι σχετικα απροβληματιστες.....

Εμεις με τα μεγαλα πακετα εχουμε περισσοτερα θεματα.

----------


## wlp

Με ρυθμίσανε !!!!  :Smile: 





- - - Updated - - -




> Διαβαζω τοσες μερες και ακομα δεν εχω αποφασισει. Μενω μασταμπα και πιανω 8-10 MBPS με πρωην CYTA. Σκεφτομουν για 100 αλλα μου φαινεται ρισκο, τι λετε να κανω μια αιτηση για 35 η 50 η θα κλαιμε τα λεφτα μας?


Η δική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι το μόνο ρίσκο είναι τα εξτρά 20-30ε για την 100αρα κεραία. Από εκεί και πέρα, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι πληρώνεις το πακέτο μόνο αν το πιάνεις, αλλιώς το παρατάς και πουλάς την κεραία στο eBay ή πληρώνεις το μικρότερο πακέτο για την ταχύτητα που πιάνεις. Και γενικά φαίνονται συνεργάσιμοι και σίγουρα όχι με τη συμπεριφορά των μεγάλων που σε ρίχνουν σε ένα αυτοματοποιημένο σύστημα που χάνεσαι. Δέσμευση για 2 χρόνια δεν έχω ακόμα υπογράψει ρητά αλλά και να υπάρξει, προφορικά τουλάχιστον μου είχαν πει ότι δεν σε κυνηγάνε αν θέλεις να διακόψεις.

----------


## dimyok

Ναι αλλα πρεπει να κρατησω dsl και booster για backup failover η dual /triple wan.... Εχουμε πολλα λεφτα για καψιμο εδω στο Iraqλιο και οπως μας προειδοποίησε ο koukos καποια στιγμη θα κολλησουν ολα δεν περιμεναν τοσους πελατες ....

----------


## FGuile

Μπραβο φιλε ωραιος, παιζει πολυ καλα. Οποτε σε εχουν γυρισει σε κεραια στο κεντρο κ την ρυθμιση που λες την κανανε απο Τριπολη, σωστα?

Αν μπορεις ανεβαζε 2-3 μετρησεις απο διαφορετικες ωρες της μερας για κανα 3ημερο να δουμε ποσο σταθερη ειναι.

----------


## wlp

Έτσι είμαι τώρα. Έχω ρούτερ με διπλό wan και το έχω σε αυτόματο failover αλλά μετά τη ρύθμιση δεν χρειάστηκε να γυρίσει. Το πλάνο μου είναι να το κρατήσω για 1-2 μήνες μέχρι να δούμε τι γίνεται και μετά να κόψω την cosmote, έχει λήξει και το συμβόλαιο. Για τα ζόρια έχω κι ένα repeater σεταρισμένο με τον κωδικό του γείτονα.

Το καλό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι βάλαν κι άλλες κεραίες εκτός Ρογδιάς οπότε ίσως καταφέρουν να κάνουν κάποιο scaling ανάλογα τη ζήτηση. 

Μπράβο και στον τεχνικό που παρόλο εξωτερικός συνεργάτης, έκατσε μέσα στη βροχή και προσπάθησε το πρωί να βρει τη σύνδεση. Για την ιστορία σε μια στιγμή δοκίμαζε και ανατολικά, προς το αεροδρόμιο χοντρικά.

Έχω κάνει μερικές μετρήσεις, 75 με 90 βγαίνει, σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες νομίζω παίζει ρόλο και ποιο σέρβερ διαλέγει κανείς στο speedtest, έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με vodafone παρά με synapse, περίεργο αλλά μπορεί να έχουν καλύτερο σέρβερ.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## kmpar

Εγώ πάντως ακόμα είμαι με τον πΟΤΕ. Κάτσε να σταθεροποιηθούν ετούτοι γιατί τρέξαν να καλύψουν όλη την Ελλάδα χωρίς προετοιμασία μου φαίνεται...
Και μετά βλέπουμε...

----------


## Telumetar

> Έτσι είμαι τώρα. Έχω ρούτερ με διπλό wan και το έχω σε αυτόματο failover αλλά μετά τη ρύθμιση δεν χρειάστηκε να γυρίσει. Το πλάνο μου είναι να το κρατήσω για 1-2 μήνες μέχρι να δούμε τι γίνεται και μετά να κόψω την cosmote, έχει λήξει και το συμβόλαιο. Για τα ζόρια έχω κι ένα repeater σεταρισμένο με τον κωδικό του γείτονα.
> 
> Το καλό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι βάλαν κι άλλες κεραίες εκτός Ρογδιάς οπότε ίσως καταφέρουν να κάνουν κάποιο scaling ανάλογα τη ζήτηση. 
> 
> Μπράβο και στον τεχνικό που παρόλο εξωτερικός συνεργάτης, έκατσε μέσα στη βροχή και προσπάθησε το πρωί να βρει τη σύνδεση. Για την ιστορία σε μια στιγμή δοκίμαζε και ανατολικά, προς το αεροδρόμιο χοντρικά.
> 
> Έχω κάνει μερικές μετρήσεις, 75 με 90 βγαίνει, σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες νομίζω παίζει ρόλο και ποιο σέρβερ διαλέγει κανείς στο speedtest, έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με vodafone παρά με synapse, περίεργο αλλά μπορεί να έχουν καλύτερο σέρβερ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Συνάδελφε αν επιτρέπεται πότε έκανες αίτηση σύνδεσης;

----------


## wlp

> Συνάδελφε αν επιτρέπεται πότε έκανες αίτηση σύνδεσης;


29/11 η υπογραφή. Ήρθε να τη βάλει αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά από περίπου 2 βδομάδες, τότε περιμένανε και κεραίες να έρθουν, δεν βλέπαμε ρογδιά και το αφήσαμε να μπούνε οι καινούριες. Η κεραία και το καλώδιο όμως μπήκε και απλά το σωστό στρίψιμο χρειαζόταν σήμερα. Και αυτές τις μέρες πήρα ένα τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται και με πήρε μετά από λίγο και κανονίστηκε σήμερα. Αν και δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου γι' αυτό το θέμα, προφανώς θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να πληρώνω συνδρομή από σήμερα.

----------


## 2048dsl

Με πήραν σήμερα πριν απο λίγο τηλέφωνο και με ενημέρωσαν ότι μέσα στο 2020 θα δώσουν και στο ΛΑΥΡΙΟ Αττικής μιας και είχα παλιότερα μέσα στο 2019 εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον.Τωρα το link απο Πελοπόννησο πως θα το περάσουν απέναντι σε Σουνιο και μετά ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ένας θεός ξέρει.. είδωμεν

----------


## netblues

Τι σας κανει να πιστευετε οτι το bandwidth φυτρωνει  στην τριπολιτσα? Πατατα είναι?  :Smile: 
Παντως το linked in λεει οτι ζητανε κοσμο για δουλεια με εδρα τον Πειραια, αρα η αποκεντρωση μαλλον τελειωσε. :P

----------


## wlp

> Τι σας κανει να πιστευετε οτι το bandwidth φυτρωνει  στην τριπολιτσα? Πατατα είναι? 
> Παντως το linked in λεει οτι ζητανε κοσμο για δουλεια με εδρα τον Πειραια, αρα η αποκεντρωση μαλλον τελειωσε. :P


Απ' όσο ξέρω ο Πειραιάς έχει πολύ πρόβλημα. Γνωστός μου μετακόμισε Σεπτέμβρη, ακόμα περιμένει για σύνδεση στο σπίτι.... Δεν αποκλείεται να θέλουν να μπουν στην αγορά εκεί, δεν θα 'ναι δύσκολο με τη γεωγραφία εκεί.

----------


## netblues

Για γραφεια μιλαμε, το που εχει σταθμους βασης ειναι προφανως ασχετο...
Με δεδομενο οτι η synapsecom εχει κομβο στην αθηνα και απο κει περνουν bandwidth, απο την αθηνα ξεκινανε ολα.

----------


## Telumetar

> Απ' όσο ξέρω ο Πειραιάς έχει πολύ πρόβλημα. Γνωστός μου μετακόμισε Σεπτέμβρη, ακόμα περιμένει για σύνδεση στο σπίτι.... Δεν αποκλείεται να θέλουν να μπουν στην αγορά εκεί, δεν θα 'ναι δύσκολο με τη γεωγραφία εκεί.


Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουν. Νισαφι πια με το καρτέλ των παροχών.

Πάντως εδώ που τα λέμε εγώ δεν είδα καμία skytelecom να παύει την λειτουργία της παρόλο που "κατηγορήθηκε"στην ΕΕΤΤ όπως έλεγε ο φίλος potis21. Προφανώς αυτό σημαίνει πως λειτουργεί καθόλα νόμιμα

----------


## dimyok

Πολλα καρτελ εχουμε εδω  :Razz:  Παρόχων- Εργολαβων-Συμβουλων-Ειδικων συμβουλων -πιο ειδικων συμβουλων - ραδιοφωνων -4G-5G - συλλογων πεταχτουρας και αγριων πτηνων - εξω οι βασεις κεραιες του θανατου και αλλα τετοια  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

> Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουν. Νισαφι πια με το καρτέλ των παροχών.
> 
> Πάντως εδώ που τα λέμε εγώ δεν είδα καμία skytelecom να παύει την λειτουργία της παρόλο που "κατηγορήθηκε"στην ΕΕΤΤ όπως έλεγε ο φίλος potis21. Προφανώς αυτό σημαίνει πως λειτουργεί καθόλα νόμιμα


Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι δεν εχει αδεια. Εαν γινει καποια καταγγελία, τοτε ξεκινάνε διαδικασιες οπου μπορεί να ζητηθούν διευκρινίσεις και απο τις δυο αδειοδοτημενες πλευρες, καθως και αυτοψια απο τεχνικο κλιμακιο της εεττ. Μετα παιζει ακροαση και μετα η οποια συσταση/αποφαση κλπ. Ολα αυτα χρειάζονται εβδομαδες για να μην πω μηνες. Ειναι νωρις για το οποιο συμπερασμα. Μεχρι τοτε θα υπαρχουν και πειστήρια για το ποιες μπορεί να ειναι οι ρεαλιστικές ταχυτητες.

----------


## wlp

Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα, κάτι που κατάλαβα αυτές τις μέρες είναι ότι το speedtest.net δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστο για συμπέρασμα σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες και δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση στην κεραία ώστε να βλέπουμε σε τι ταχύτητα έχει κλειδώσει (αν υπάρχει κλείδωμα σε αυτές τις κεραίες, δεν γνωρίζω).

Αυτές τις μέρες γενικά στο speedtest έβλεπα down από 50 μέχρι 75 mbps ανάλογα το σέρβερ και upload 12-13.

To fast.com όμως που απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω χρησιμοποιεί σέρβερς της netflix μου δείχνει 95 down / 9 up αμέσως μετά το speedtest.

Συμπεραίνω ότι τελικά είμαι κλειδωμένος κοντά στα 100 down και 12-13 up αλλά αυτό δεν φαίνεται απαραίτητα στο speedtest. 

Δεν βλέπω διαφορά αν βρέχει ή φυσάει, αν και ξέρω ότι ο στύλος της κεραίας κουνιέται απ' τον αέρα.

----------


## FGuile

> Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα, κάτι που κατάλαβα αυτές τις μέρες είναι ότι το speedtest.net δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστο για συμπέρασμα σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες και δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση στην κεραία ώστε να βλέπουμε σε τι ταχύτητα έχει κλειδώσει (αν υπάρχει κλείδωμα σε αυτές τις κεραίες, δεν γνωρίζω).
> 
> Αυτές τις μέρες γενικά στο speedtest έβλεπα down από 50 μέχρι 75 mbps ανάλογα το σέρβερ και upload 12-13.
> 
> To fast.com όμως που απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω χρησιμοποιεί σέρβερς της netflix μου δείχνει 95 down / 9 up αμέσως μετά το speedtest.
> 
> Συμπεραίνω ότι τελικά είμαι κλειδωμένος κοντά στα 100 down και 12-13 up αλλά αυτό δεν φαίνεται απαραίτητα στο speedtest. 
> 
> Δεν βλέπω διαφορά αν βρέχει ή φυσάει, αν και ξέρω ότι ο στύλος της κεραίας κουνιέται απ' τον αέρα.



Ακριβως το ιδιο αναξιοπιστο ειναι το speedtest και σε μενα. Συνηθως μου δειχνει γυρω στα 30down αλλα πραγματικα εχω πανω απο 50. Ο καιρος δεν με εχει επηρρεασει.

----------


## emskan

Πως μπορείς να τσεκάρεις αν καλύπτεσαι από τις κεραίες τους;
Πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση, να πληρώσεις εξοπλισμό, να έρθει τεχνικός και τότε να διαπιστωθεί;

----------


## FGuile

> Πως μπορείς να τσεκάρεις αν καλύπτεσαι από τις κεραίες τους;
> Πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση, να πληρώσεις εξοπλισμό, να έρθει τεχνικός και τότε να διαπιστωθεί;


Ναι κ αν δεν πιανεις σου γυριζουν τα λεφτα κ συ τον εξοπλισμο πισω.

----------


## emskan

ΟΚ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Από τον άλλο μήνα που ξεκινάνε οι αυξήσεις της cosmote με βλέπω να την κάνω μια και καλή από αυτούς και να έρχομαι κατά sky μεριά...
Ωστόσο θα υπάρχουν ακόμα πιο σαφή συμπεράσματα για την σταθερότητα και την απόδοση του δικτύου της, που όπως βλέπω μέχρι στιγμής δεν τα πάει και άσχημα ειδικά για το πακέτο που σκέφτομαι να επιλέξω (35 ή 50)

----------


## Telumetar

Aν και γενικα τα πράγματα φαίνονται θετικά σήμερα ελέω κακοκαιρίας όσοι παίρνουν απο Κουρούνες δεν έχουν όλη μερα δίκτυο

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα. Ο κομβος στις Κουρουνες εφαγε στραπατσο, αλλα το συνεργειο ειναι εκει κ θα το τελειωσει σημερα. Παρομοιο στραπατσο εφαγε κ η Digea στο ιδιο σημειο.

----------


## wlp

95/13mbps καρφί εδώ παρά τον αέρα (πακέτο 100/10) με σύνδεση στην κεραία κέντρου.

----------


## emskan

Σε ποιές περιοχές υπάρχουν κεραίες τώρα; Ροδιά, κέντρο Ηρακλείου και Κουρούνες;
Στο site τους δείχνουν κάλυψη όλο τον νομό Ηρακλείου, αλλά αν οι κεραίες είναι μόνο αυτές δεν τον καλύπτουν με τίποτα.

----------


## wlp

Πρέπει να επεκτείνονται τώρα. Δεν γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι αλλά έτυχε να πετύχω γνωστό που έχει κάνει αίτηση να βάλει μεσαμπελιές και τους ρώτησε για εξοχικό στις γούβες και του είπανε μέχρι τέλος Γενάρη θα μπορούν και εκεί.

----------


## Subaru

Οι γούβες έχουν κανονικά vdsl. Γιατί να βάλει ασύρματο;

----------


## wlp

> Οι γούβες έχουν κανονικά vdsl. Γιατί να βάλει ασύρματο;


Ιδέα δεν έχω, έτσι μου είπε.

----------


## Dolofonos1997

Τι να πω και εγώ είμαι σχεδόν στο κέντρο του Ηρακλείου και ο διπλανός δήμος από εμένα έχει vdsl 100 ενώ εγώ έχω 4,5 download Και 0.3 upload με cosmote + booster έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στην sky telecom, περιμένω μια από αυτές της μέρες να με συνδέσουν σε 50/5

----------


## Telumetar

> Τι να πω και εγώ είμαι σχεδόν στο κέντρο του Ηρακλείου και ο διπλανός δήμος από εμένα έχει vdsl 100 ενώ εγώ έχω 4,5 download Και 0.3 upload με cosmote + booster έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στην sky telecom, περιμένω μια από αυτές της μέρες να με συνδέσουν σε 50/5


Κατσάμπα μένεις ε κ αναφέρεσαι στην Αλικαρνασσό ε; Συμπάσχω ,χαχαχα

----------


## Dolofonos1997

Πως με καταλαβαίνεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## FGuile

Γενικα απο οτι βλεπω η Sky το τρεχει κ εχει σκοπο να καλυψει αρκετο Ηρακλειο κ Λασιθι. 

Το οτι μπορει να εχει vdsl στις Γουβες, δε σημαινει οτι εχουν κ ολοι. Ουτε οτι παιρνουν ολοι πανω απο 30-50μεγα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πως με καταλαβαίνεις


Φιλε πες μας οταν ερθουν τι εξοπλισμο εβαλες κ απο ποιο κομβο παιρνεις.Καλη αρχη!

----------


## Dolofonos1997

Λοιπόν ήρθαν σήμερα οι άνθρωποι να τα συνδέσουν όλα κομπλέ για την ώρα έχω 35/5 έγινε ένα ψιλό μπέρδεμα ενώ είχα πει 50/5 κάνανε λάθος στα χαρτιά και θα μου το αλλάξουν αύριο, λοιπόν όσο αφορά τον εξοπλισμό είναι ο κλασικός για modem Tp Link 300mbps με τις δύο κεραίες και κεραία την ubiquiti. Όσο αφορά τον κόμβο με βάλανε στην ρογδιά.

- - - Updated - - -

Ευχαριστώ πολύ @FGuile

----------


## wlp

Σημειώνω για τους καινούριους, μην απογοητευτείτε όταν γίνει η σύνδεση. Εμένα όταν έγινε η σύνδεση το speedtest έδειξε 25 και ακόμα και το παιδί που την έβαλε δεν πίστευε ότι θα γίνει κάτι πολύ καλύτερο. Όμως μετά τις ρυθμίσεις που κάνανε το βράδυ έπιασα τα 100 που είχα παραγγείλει.

----------


## Dolofonos1997

Να σου πω τώρα πιάνω 20 - 25 από τα 35 ή 50 δεν ξέρω τι κάνανε αλλά και πάλι από το 4.5 και 0.3 Upload είμαι είδη σαν χαζοχαρούμενο μου το είπε και ο άνθρωπος θέλει λίγο χρόνο για να στρώσει

----------


## Telumetar

> Λοιπόν ήρθαν σήμερα οι άνθρωποι να τα συνδέσουν όλα κομπλέ για την ώρα έχω 35/5 έγινε ένα ψιλό μπέρδεμα ενώ είχα πει 50/5 κάνανε λάθος στα χαρτιά και θα μου το αλλάξουν αύριο, λοιπόν όσο αφορά τον εξοπλισμό είναι ο κλασικός για modem Tp Link 300mbps με τις δύο κεραίες και κεραία την ubiquiti. Όσο αφορά τον κόμβο με βάλανε στην ρογδιά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ @FGuile


Αν επιτρέπεται μετά από πόσο καιρό που έκανες την αίτηση ήρθαν;

----------


## Dolofonos1997

Πολύ ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω την έκανα την αίτηση στις 19 του δεκέμβρη και μου ήρθαν σήμερα άλλα τώρα το βράδυ τα έχει βρει σκούρα η γραμμή

----------


## wlp

Έχουμε θεματάκια σήμερα με αυτόν τον αέρα, διακοπές λίγων δευτερολέπτων είχα. Ταχύτητες βλέπω από 50 και πάνω, έκανα και high score στα 97 μια φορά.

----------


## FGuile

Οι διακοπες κ το υψηλο ping ειναι συνηθως οταν κανουν αναβαθμισεις - ρυθμισεις κ αλλαγες στο δικτυο τους. η χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα ειναι τωρα θεμα που μπορει αν σημαινει πολλα.

@Dolofonos1997 εχεις pm.

----------


## Dolofonos1997

@FGuile Σου απάντησα και ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει αλλά από εχτές το βράδυ μέχρι και σήμερα το speedtest βαράει φρίκες

----------


## FGuile

Σημερα το πρωι ειναι πεσμενα τα πραγματα. Με αυξημενο ping. Βεβαια εδω γινοντια εργασιες ακομα, οποτε μπορει να οφειλεται εκει.

Οπως ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω πιο αξιοπιστες μετρησεις δειχνει το fast.com

Το speedtest δεν μου δειχνει την αληθινη ταχυτητα , η οποια παντα ειναι σημαντικα παραπανω απο οτι δειχνει.

----------


## wlp

93/9.5 εδώ.


εντιτ μεσημέρι: Εντυπωσιάζομαι από την αντοχή στα καιρικά φαινόμενα, δεν το περίμενα με αυτά που συζητιόταν στην αρχή. Με αυτό τον αέρα και τον στύλο να κουνιέται κανονικά είμαι σταθερά σε καλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## sot.mix

100/10 έχεις βάλει;

----------


## Telumetar

> 93/9.5 εδώ.
> 
> 
> εντιτ μεσημέρι: Εντυπωσιάζομαι από την αντοχή στα καιρικά φαινόμενα, δεν το περίμενα με αυτά που συζητιόταν στην αρχή. Με αυτό τον αέρα και τον στύλο να κουνιέται κανονικά είμαι σταθερά σε καλές ταχύτητες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 210354


Έκανα την αίτηση μια μέρα ή την ίδια μέρα με εσένα και ακόμα δεν με έχουν πάρει τηλέφωνο. 
 :Thumb down: 
Απο εξυπηρέτηση ,δεν την λες και άμεση. Επίσης λόγω των καιρικών φαινομένων είσαι τυχερός που δεν παίρνεις απο Κορούνες καθώς εκεί ξηλώθηκαν λόγω ανέμων τα πάντα. Εύλογο μεν ελέω καιρού, αναγκαίο να ειπωθεί δε, ώστε να ξέρουν όλοι τι έχουν να περιμένουν

----------


## dimyok

Στη δημοκρατιας - εργατικο κεντρο προς τα που σε στριβουν λογικα ; Νοτια ;

----------


## wlp

> 100/10 έχεις βάλει;


Ναι.......

- - - Updated - - -




> Στη δημοκρατιας - εργατικο κεντρο προς τα που σε στριβουν λογικα ; Νοτια ;


Μου είχε πει ότι η κεραία του κέντρου είναι πάνω απ' τον άγιο μηνά, αν τη βλέπεις θα είσαι αρκετά κοντά.

----------


## sot.mix

Πολύ καλή ταχύτητα πιάνεις.Ευχαριστημένος γενικά από την εταιρία;

----------


## wlp

Νωρίς είναι ακόμα να πει κανείς αλλά μέχρι τώρα σχετικά καλά τα πράγματα. Θα θέλαν λίγο καλύτερη οργάνωση ίσως αλλά σε λογικά πλαίσια. Βέβαια όταν το μέτρο σύγκρισης είναι η κοσμοτέ δεν θέλει και πολύ για να είσαι καλύτερα....

Ενα μείον που δεν είναι προφανές είναι ότι δεν έχεις την δικιά σου ip (εκτός αν πληρώσεις τα εξτρά φαντάζομαι), ίσως τη μοιράζουν ανάμεσα σε διάφορους ή μία ανά δικιά τους κεραία. Άρα δεν έχεις και άμεση πρόσβαση στα ports αν θες να τρέχεις κάποιο σέρβερ. Εγώ περιμένω να με πάρουν πίσω για να μου ανοίξουν ένα πορτ που χρειάζομαι για vpn. Ίσως έχει να κάνει και με τη γενική έλειψη ip4.

----------


## FGuile

> Νωρίς είναι ακόμα να πει κανείς αλλά μέχρι τώρα σχετικά καλά τα πράγματα. Θα θέλαν λίγο καλύτερη οργάνωση ίσως αλλά σε λογικά πλαίσια. Βέβαια όταν το μέτρο σύγκρισης είναι η κοσμοτέ δεν θέλει και πολύ για να είσαι καλύτερα....
> 
> Ενα μείον που δεν είναι προφανές είναι ότι δεν έχεις την δικιά σου ip (εκτός αν πληρώσεις τα εξτρά φαντάζομαι), ίσως τη μοιράζουν ανάμεσα σε διάφορους ή μία ανά δικιά τους κεραία. Άρα δεν έχεις και άμεση πρόσβαση στα ports αν θες να τρέχεις κάποιο σέρβερ. Εγώ περιμένω να με πάρουν πίσω για να μου ανοίξουν ένα πορτ που χρειάζομαι για vpn. Ίσως έχει να κάνει και με τη γενική έλειψη ip4.


Δυστυχως επειδη οι κεραιες ειναι κλειδωμενες (ισως αλλαξει αυτο στο μελλον, εχει να κανει με κανονισμους του GDPR), μπορεις μεσω τηλεφωνου ή mail να ζητησεις να σου ανοιξουν πορτες.

Αν εννοεις static ip, δινουν με εξτρα χρεωση. Ωστοσο εμενα η δικια μου εχει αλλαξει μια φορα μονο κ αυτο εγινε επιτηδες για να δοκιμασουμε κατι. Δεν ειναι τοσοι πολυ οι συνδρομητες ακομα ωστε να αλλαζει τακτικα η ip.

Καλα οταν εχεις το πακετο της 24αρας κ εχεις upload 3-4μεγα και στον οτε θες 50αρα για να σου δωσουν 5, ειναι αρκετο απο μονο του για να σε κανει να μη κοιταζεις πισω στους κλασσικους παροχους....

Εχεις δοκιμασει να κανεις downloads και γενικα χρηση το απογευμα 7 εως τις 1-2 το βραδυ? Εχεις παρατηρησει καθολου πτωση ταχυτητας εκεινες τις ωρες?? Οχι απαραιτητα ολες αυτες τις ωρες. Παραδειγμα 1 ωρα μεσα σε αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα.

----------


## wlp

Δεν εννοώ static ip. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μία ip τη μοιράζονται πολλοί συνδρομητές, έχω κάποιες τέτοιες ενδείξεις.

----------


## FGuile

> Δεν εννοώ static ip. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μία ip τη μοιράζονται πολλοί συνδρομητές, έχω κάποιες τέτοιες ενδείξεις.


Δεν νομιζω οτι συμβαινει κατι τετοιο. Τι ειδες κ σε κανει να το πιστευεις?

----------


## vieira

καλησπερα..
εχω βαλει κ γω εδω και 20 μερες και μπορω ν πω πως ειμαι παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενος, απ την αποψη πως δεν μπορει να με εξυπηρετησει καμια αλλη εταιρια στην περιοχη που ειμαι(αναληψη χερσονησου).
με 50αρα κατεβαζω αρχεια με 3.7/s.στο speedtest μου βγαζει 47download 4.7 upload και 18 ping( με αρκετες μετρησεις) 
τελευταιες ομως μερες εχουν παθει μια βλαβει (λογο μκακοκαιριας) 
προφανως παιρνω σημα απο περιοχη προς αγ.νικολαο(τωρα που ακριβως ειναι η κεραια αγνωστο) γιατι δεν βλεπω οσοι περνουν απο μερια ηρακλειου να εχουν θεμα.
περιμενω αποκατασταση της βλαβης(μου ειπαν μεχρι την παρασκευη)

----------


## FGuile

Απο Κουρουνες παιρνεις φιλε , πανω στον Σταυρο ειναι οι κεραιες.

Μου φαινεται λιγο το 3,7MB/s με 50αρα. μια λογικη τιμη ειναι γυρω στα 5,5MB/s. Απο που δοκιμαζεις να κατεβασεις? Απο τορρεντ?

----------


## vieira

Απ το firefox εκανα μια δοκιμη (κατι ασχετους drivers καρτας γραφικων)για να δω με ποσο κατεβαζω(αν κ στα speedtest μου λεει 47-49 download) και μου κατεβαζε με 3.7.
Τελικα τη ταχυτητα εχω?αν και οπως εγραψα κ παραπανω στην περιοχη μου και τα 3,7 ειναι δωρο....τοσο καιρο με οτε πανω απ 0,8-1ΜΒ/s δεν ειχα δει (κ καλα 24αρα)

----------


## giodi

> Εχεις δοκιμασει να κανεις downloads και γενικα χρηση το απογευμα 7 εως τις 1-2 το βραδυ? Εχεις παρατηρησει καθολου πτωση ταχυτητας εκεινες τις ωρες?? Οχι απαραιτητα ολες αυτες τις ωρες. Παραδειγμα 1 ωρα μεσα σε αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα.


Γιατί αναφέρεσαι στο παραπάνω διάστημα? Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι από το μεσημέρι και μετά αρχίζει να πέφτει.

----------


## wlp

> Απ το firefox εκανα μια δοκιμη (κατι ασχετους drivers καρτας γραφικων)για να δω με ποσο κατεβαζω(αν κ στα speedtest μου λεει 47-49 download) και μου κατεβαζε με 3.7.
> Τελικα τη ταχυτητα εχω?αν και οπως εγραψα κ παραπανω στην περιοχη μου και τα 3,7 ειναι δωρο....τοσο καιρο με οτε πανω απ 0,8-1ΜΒ/s δεν ειχα δει (κ καλα 24αρα)


Συνήθως όταν ρωτάμε τι ταχύτητα έχουμε, εννοούμε την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μέχρι τον πάροχό μας. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης απ' την κεραία σου μέχρι την κεραία της sky. Μιας και δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε interface που να μας την δείχνει, την μαντεύουμε.

Η ταχύτητα με την οποία κατεβάζεις κάτι είναι η ταχύτητα του πιο αργού "συνδέσμου" ανάμεσα σε εσένα και τον σέρβερ που έχει αυτό που κατεβάζεις. Άρα όταν βλέπεις 3,7mb/s (= 29,6mbps) τότε ξέρεις αμέσως ότι και η κεραία σου είναι συνδεμένη τουλάχιστον στα 30. Όταν το speedtest σου λέει 47 σημαίνει ότι και η κεραία σου είναι τουλάχιστον 47. 

Τα προβλήματα στις μαντεψιές μας συμβαίνουν όταν ο πιο αργός σύνδεσμος δεν είναι η κεραία μας αλλά π.χ. ο σέρβερ που έχει τους drivers ή ο σέρβερ του speedtest ή ακόμα και η γραμμή της sky απ' το ηράκλειο στην αθήνα (όπου η ταχύτητα μοιράζεται σε όσους την χρησιμοποιούν). Οπότε κάνεις διάφορα πειράματα και κρατάς το μεγαλύτερο νούμερο. Αυτά βέβαια αν μιλάμε για την σύνδεση της κεραίας σου. 

Εμπειρικά μιλώντας το speedtest μέχρι τα 40 είναι συνήθως αξιόπιστο, πιο πάνω πρέπει να το βλέπεις με δισταγμό, δηλαδή να υποψιαστείς ότι μπορεί η δικιά σου ταχύτητα να είναι μεγαλύτερη. Δοκίμασε και fast.com που εμένα τουλάχιστον μου βγάζει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## FGuile

> Γιατί αναφέρεσαι στο παραπάνω διάστημα? Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι από το μεσημέρι και μετά αρχίζει να πέφτει.


Εγω μεσα σε αυτο το διαστημα εχω παρατηρησει να συμβαινουν πτωσεις. πχ απο 50 κατεβαινω στα 35.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απ το firefox εκανα μια δοκιμη (κατι ασχετους drivers καρτας γραφικων)για να δω με ποσο κατεβαζω(αν κ στα speedtest μου λεει 47-49 download) και μου κατεβαζε με 3.7.
> Τελικα τη ταχυτητα εχω?αν και οπως εγραψα κ παραπανω στην περιοχη μου και τα 3,7 ειναι δωρο....τοσο καιρο με οτε πανω απ 0,8-1ΜΒ/s δεν ειχα δει (κ καλα 24αρα)


Αν παιζεις παιχνιδια δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις κατι απο το steam. Ειναι απο τις αξιοπιστες πλατφορμες για να δεις στην πραξη το μεγιστο που μπορεις να παρεις.

----------


## Constantine4

Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά σε όλους!! Τα αποτελέσματα μου από προχθές:



Σύνδεση 35/35 με άπειρο Ping αυτές της ημέρες.

----------


## FGuile

> Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά σε όλους!! Τα αποτελέσματα μου από προχθές:
> 
> 
> 
> Σύνδεση 35/35 με άπειρο Ping αυτές της ημέρες.


Καλως τον. Ολοι εχουμε θεματακια αυτες τις μερες για καποιες ωρες.

Εχεις και pm.

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν εννοώ static ip. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μία ip τη μοιράζονται πολλοί συνδρομητές, έχω κάποιες τέτοιες ενδείξεις.


Είναι συνηθισμένη πρακτική σε WISP. Όσο έχουν ικανοποιητικούς χρόνους στα αιτήματα για τις πόρτες και δεν συμβαίνουν χοντρά παρατράγουδα από τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες δεν είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## sot.mix

> Δεν εννοώ static ip. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μία ip τη μοιράζονται πολλοί συνδρομητές, έχω κάποιες τέτοιες ενδείξεις.


Δηλαδή την ίδια ip έχουν πολλοί; Πως γίνεται αυτό; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.

----------


## minas

> Δηλαδή την ίδια ip έχουν πολλοί; Πως γίνεται αυτό; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.


Την ίδια δημόσια IP. Ιδιωτική IP έχει ο κάθε συνδρομητής τη δική του.

----------


## wlp

> Δηλαδή την ίδια ip έχουν πολλοί; Πως γίνεται αυτό; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.


Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που όλες οι ιντερνετικές συσκευές στο σπίτι σου έχουν την ίδια δημόσια IP. Απλά με τη sky είναι ένα επίπεδο πιο πάνω και η ίδια ip μοιράζεται σε πολλά σπίτια.

Με δύο τρόπους μας επηρεάζει. 
1. Κάνει πιο προβληματική την έναρξη επικοινωνίας από το ίντερνετ προς δικιά μας συσκευή (τύπου σέρβερ). Θα πρέπει να ζητάμε μόνοι μας από τη sky τα ports που χρειάζομαστε και να ελπίζουμε να μην τα έχει προλάβει κάποιος άλλος.

2. Τριγκάρει διάφορες "προστασίες" σε διάφορες σελίδες που συνήθως τις βλέπει κανείς αν χρησιμοποιεί εμπορικό vpn. π.χ. χτες ακόμα και το google search μου ζήτησε να πω ότι δεν είμαι ρομπότ. αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί βλέπει διάφορες αιτήσεις από την ίδια ip που όλο μαζί ξεφεύγει από τη συνήθη χρήση μίας και μόνο ip.

----------


## RalakosGR

Εκανα και εγω αιτηση για 50αρα ελπιζω να μην το μετανιωσω  :Smile:

----------


## FGuile

> Εκανα και εγω αιτηση για 50αρα ελπιζω να μην το μετανιωσω


Καλη αρχη! Ολοι μας το ιδιο ελπιζουμε....

Θα δειξει. Υπαρχουν θεματακια, αλλα πιθανον να φτιαχτουν ολα. Που περιπου μενεις? Ρωταω για να δω απο ποιον κομβο θα παρεις.

Γενικα οσοι εχετε βαλει Sky, εχετε παρατηρησει πτωση ταχυτητας για κανενα δυωρο τα βραδια μεταξυ 7-12?

----------


## RalakosGR

Μασταμπα κοντα Παναγιτσα.. Πιστευω θα με συνδεσουν Ρογδια

----------


## Dolofonos1997

Αυτές είναι η δικές μου μετρήσεις τώρα το βράδυ πωωω

----------


## kmpar

Εντυπωσιάστηκα. Γραμμή 50 mbps?

----------


## FGuile

> Αυτές είναι η δικές μου μετρήσεις τώρα το βράδυ πωωω


Εισαι σε 50αρι πακετο και παιρνεις απο Ροδια?

----------


## Dolofonos1997

@Fguilde Ναι δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν με βάλανε στο κέντρο αλλά τέλος πάντων

----------


## FGuile

> @Fguilde Ναι δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν με βάλανε στο κέντρο αλλά τέλος πάντων


Ειναι λιγο περιεργες οι οπτικες επαφες στο κεντρο.

Εχεις παρατηρησει καθολου πτωση μετα τις 7.00 το απογευμα?? Αν θες τσεκαρε το κ ανεβασε μετρηση.

----------


## Dolofonos1997

Να σου πω κατά το απόγευμα κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις και τώρα μπήκε και ο αδερφός μου στο δίκτυο έχει πάει 25 - 35 το Download και το Upload μένει σταθερό στα 5 το βράδυ μου πετάγεται στα ύψη μέχρι και 55 έχω φτάσει

----------


## FGuile

Αν μπορεις κανε μερικες μετρησεις τα βραδια μετα τις 7. Να δουμε πως παει...

----------


## vieira

Με 50αρα 
Αρκετες μετρησης ολο το βραδυ μετα της 23:00..ολες εκει γυρο περιπου ειναι(για πιο νωρις δεν ξερω αλλα θα το δω και της επομενες μερες)
Παιρνω απο κουρουνες σημα...και μολις σημερα με συνδεσαν μετα την ζημια που ειχαν παθει

----------


## Geros7

Έκανα και γω αίτηση για 24αρα αλλά πήρα τον εξοπλισμό για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, να δω πως πάει κ αν είναι όλα καλά κόβω τον ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίζω ταχύτητα..

----------


## FGuile

> Έκανα και γω αίτηση για 24αρα αλλά πήρα τον εξοπλισμό για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, να δω πως πάει κ αν είναι όλα καλά κόβω τον ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίζω ταχύτητα..


Ηρακλειο ή Πελοπονησσο?

----------


## Dimos_Vav

Καλημέρα και από τον νομό Χανίων! Παθών και εγώ από το απαρχαιωμένο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ σε χωριό με ταχύτητες γύρω στα 2Mbps στα καλά του, επικοινώνησα με την Skytelecom και ρώτησα αν σκοπεύουν να επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο τους και στα μέρη μου. Μου απάντησαν ότι εντός ολίγων μηνών θα έχουν καλύψει και την Δυτική Κρήτη και μάλιστα κράτησε τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας μου η κοπέλα που με εξυπηρέτησε ώστε να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου μόλις υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή. Μακάρι να επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο τους σε όλη την Κρήτη σύντομα γιατί ειδικά στα χωριά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται καμία αναβάθμιση ούτε από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά ούτε και από καμία άλλη εταιρεία. Οπότε περιμένουμε...

----------


## Constantine4

Μετά της 12 το βράδυ το ίντερνετ πάει μπάλα.
Πριν της 12 πάει έτσι:

----------


## Geros7

> Ηρακλειο ή Πελοπονησσο?


Ηράκλειο βρίσκομαι

----------


## FGuile

> Μετά της 12 το βράδυ το ίντερνετ πάει μπάλα.
> Πριν της 12 πάει έτσι:


Θυμισε μου σε ποια περιπου περιοχη εισαι? Απο Ρογδια δεν παιρνεις?

- - - Updated - - -




> Ηράκλειο βρίσκομαι


Κοντα σε ποια περιοχη?

Γενικα οι συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των 24αρων απο αυτα που ακουω δουλευουν απροβληματιστα.

- - - Updated - - -

Σημερα τσεκαραμε αν μπορω να παρω απο αλλο κομβο. Βλεπω Αγιο Μηνα αλλα δεν συνδεομαι. Γιουχτα βλεπω αλλα δεν εχω καλο σημα. Οποτε ξαναμπηκα στη Ρογδια. Τοποθετησαμε κ ψηλοτερα την κεραια, μηπως κ βοηθησει λιγο.

Οποτε το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι κατα 99% θα με υποβιβασουν σε 50αρι πακετο. Την περισσοτερη ωρα της ημερας ειμαι 42-60MBps. Γυρω στο 2ωρο μετα τις 7 το απογευμα κ μεχρι της 1 το βραδυ εχω πτωσεις γυρω στα 30Mbps. Θα δω σημερα αν κανει διαφορα το υψος της κεραιας.

Απο οτι φαινεται οποιος προκειται να συνδεθει Ρογδια, δυσκολα θα παρει 100αρα. Θυμιζω οτι ειμαι γυρω στα 7,5 χλμ αποσταση με την κεραια κ με καθαρο οπτικο πεδιο, δεν παρεμβαλεται τιποτα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα και από τον νομό Χανίων! Παθών και εγώ από το απαρχαιωμένο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ σε χωριό με ταχύτητες γύρω στα 2Mbps στα καλά του, επικοινώνησα με την Skytelecom και ρώτησα αν σκοπεύουν να επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο τους και στα μέρη μου. Μου απάντησαν ότι εντός ολίγων μηνών θα έχουν καλύψει και την Δυτική Κρήτη και μάλιστα κράτησε τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας μου η κοπέλα που με εξυπηρέτησε ώστε να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου μόλις υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή. Μακάρι να επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο τους σε όλη την Κρήτη σύντομα γιατί ειδικά στα χωριά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται καμία αναβάθμιση ούτε από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά ούτε και από καμία άλλη εταιρεία. Οπότε περιμένουμε...


Τα Χανια θα ειναι μια μεγαλη προκληση για να στηθει ασυρματο απο την Sky. Δεδομενου οτι ειναι αρκετα ανισοπεδο με μεγαλες ανηφορες κατηφορες. Ειμαι περιεργος να δω ποσο καλα θα δουλεψει εκει οταν ερθουν. Σε ποια περιοχη των Χανιων εισαι? Στα Χανια εχουν πολυ καλυτερη καλυψη σε vdsl απο το Ηρακλειο.

----------


## wlp

Συγγνώμη δεν άκουσα τι λέγατε. Έτρεχα λίγο γρήγορα  :Whistle:

----------


## Dimos_Vav

> Τα Χανια θα ειναι μια μεγαλη προκληση για να στηθει ασυρματο απο την Sky. Δεδομενου οτι ειναι αρκετα ανισοπεδο με μεγαλες ανηφορες κατηφορες. Ειμαι περιεργος να δω ποσο καλα θα δουλεψει εκει οταν ερθουν. Σε ποια περιοχη των Χανιων εισαι? Στα Χανια εχουν πολυ καλυτερη καλυψη σε vdsl απο το Ηρακλειο.


Στον Αποκόρωνα είναι το χωριό μου κοντά στα όρια με τον νομό Ρεθύμνου. Δυστυχώς εδώ όχι μόνο δεν έχουμε VDSL αλλά τα περισσότερα χωριά αν εξαιρέσουμε 1-2 κεφαλοχώρια (Βάμος, Καλύβες π.χ.) παίζουμε με μονοψήφιες ταχύτητες. Στο χωριό μου λόγου χάρη πιάνω 1,5-2 Mbps το ανώτατο και πληρώνω για 24αρα. Τραγικοί...

----------


## FGuile

> Συγγνώμη δεν άκουσα τι λέγατε. Έτρεχα λίγο γρήγορα


Χαχαχα. Αρχισαμε την καζουρα!!

Ωραιος! Το ελεγχεις τα βραδια μετα τις 7 για σκαμπανεβασματα?

----------


## wlp

> Χαχαχα. Αρχισαμε την καζουρα!!
> 
> Ωραιος! Το ελεγχεις τα βραδια μετα τις 7 για σκαμπανεβασματα?


Τις τελευταίες μέρες όλο κάτι συμβαίνει και λείπω εκείνες τις ώρες. Μετά τις 10-11 όμως που κοιτάω δεν έχω δει κάτω από 80.

----------


## Constantine4

> Θυμισε μου σε ποια περιπου περιοχη εισαι? Απο Ρογδια δεν παιρνεις?


Κνωσσού. Ναι από Ρογδιά

----------


## wlp

> Χαχαχα. Αρχισαμε την καζουρα!!
> 
> Ωραιος! Το ελεγχεις τα βραδια μετα τις 7 για σκαμπανεβασματα?


 Τσέκαρα σήμερα κάθε μισάωρο. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Μια φορά μου έβγαλε 80 αλλά τις άλλες 95-99.

----------


## FGuile

> Κνωσσού. Ναι από Ρογδιά


Τι κεραια σου εχουν εγκαταστησει?

- - - Updated - - -




> Τσέκαρα σήμερα κάθε μισάωρο. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Μια φορά μου έβγαλε 80 αλλά τις άλλες 95-99.


Απο οτι φαινεται ο Αγιος Μηνας και οι Κουρουνες ειναι πολυ σταθεροι κομβοι. Απο Γιουχτα δεν εχω feedback, παρα μονο απο εναν συνδρομητη κ αυτος εχει θεματα. Η Ρογδια μετα τις 7 τρωει σκαμπανεβασματα.

----------


## Geros7

> Τι κεραια σου εχουν εγκαταστησει?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Απο οτι φαινεται ο Αγιος Μηνας και οι Κουρουνες ειναι πολυ σταθεροι κομβοι. Απο Γιουχτα δεν εχω feedback, παρα μονο απο εναν συνδρομητη κ αυτος εχει θεματα. Η Ρογδια μετα τις 7 τρωει σκαμπανεβασματα.


Επειδή μένω κάτω απ, το γιουχτα πρακτικά λίγο μετά τις Βασιλειές και τους ρώτησα η κεραία στο γιουχτα είναι άκυρη γιατί είναι αρχαιολογικός χωρος και δεν τους άφησαν

----------


## ultrahd

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες αναζητώντας κάποια εξέλιξη στην πονεμένη ιστορία του internet εδώ στο Ηράκλειο,εντόπισα το νήμα σας,όπως και νήμα διπλανού φόρουμ.

Έχω διαβάσει το νήμα με εξαίρεση κάποια τεράστια άκρως τεχνικά posts που είχαν να κάνουν με κάποιες ενστάσεις που είχαν διατυπωθεί από κάποιο μέλος.Νομίζω ότι τα συγκεκριμένα δεν αφορούν το απλό και πονεμένο χρήστη ειδικά εδώ στο Ηράκλειο που περιμένει από παράταση σε παράταση να βάλουν κάποια καμπίνα!

Ενδιαφέρομαι για σπίτι σε περιοχή Μασταμπά στο όριο με περιοχή Κορώνη Μαγαρά.
Εδώ και λίγο καιρό πήγα σε ΟΤΕ με speedbooster.Σύμφωνα με το speedtest έχω γύρω στα 6 - 7 Mbps από τη σταθερή γραμμή.Με το booster είδα κάποιο φως αλλά θα ήθελα περισσότερα. 

Απ όσα είδα και γράφατε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει αυτή τη στιγμή εγκαταστήσει κεραίες σε : 
Ρογδιά (2 κεραίες περίπου 100μ απόσταση μεταξύ τους)
κέντρο Ηρακλείου προς τον Άγιο Μηνά
Βασιλειές
Στην περιοχή Κουρούνες (Νεάπολη νομίζω)

Από τα προγράμματα που είδα,σκέφτομαι μάλλον για το 100/10. 

Έρχομαι τώρα στα βασικές μου θέματα και στις ερωτήσεις: 

1.Ενδιαφέρομαι για Ηράκλειο,περιοχή Μασταμπά στο όριο με περιοχή Κορώνη Μαγαρά.Θα πιάνω εδώ? Η ρογδιά είναι απέναντι,έχω οπτική επαφή.Σύμφωνα με το google maps είμαι σε απόσταση περίπου 11,5 km από την κορυφή Παπούρα στη Ρογδιά που είναι το κέντρο εκπομπής.

Διαβάζω από φίλο μας ότι σε 100/10 από Ρογδιά έχει θεματάκια και θα ήθελα, χωρίς να γίνομαι αδιάκριτος,να ρωτήσω που περίπου βρίσκεται γιατί κι εγώ για 100/10 σκέφτομαι. 

2. Διαβάζω στην ιστοσελίδα για κόστος Εξοπλισμού 150 ευρώ,ωστόσο εδώ έχετε αναφέρει για 180 ευρώ.

Προτείνετε το try and buy? Αρχικά κάνω αίτηση,πληρώνω εξοπλισμό,μου τον εγκαθιστούν και στη συνέχεια ξεκινάει το συμβόλαιο μετά τη δοκιμαστική περίοδο?

3. Ένα θέμα είναι και τι θα γίνει με ταχύτητες μόλις αυξηθούν οι συνδρομητές,γιατί 50 ευρώ/μήνα για 100/10 δεν μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να τα δίνεις αν μετά από κάποιους μήνες πέσει ας πούμε η ταχύτητα στα 50/10.

4. Η κεραία θέλει ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα για να λειτουργήσει ή παίρνει απλά τάση από το ftp καλώδιο ? 

5. Αν θέλεις τηλέφωνο είδα και λέει πως είναι μέσω VOIP,είναι με παρόμοιο τρόπο όπως το VOIP της cosmote? Για αρχή μάλλον θα κρατήσω και τον ΟΤΕ.

6. Το 24μηνο το παντρεύεσαι? Αν για κάποιο λόγο διακόψεις σε βάζουν να πληρώσεις υψηλά τέλη διακοπής,γνωρίζει κανείς?

Ευχαριστώ και αναφέρω ότι άλλο θυμηθώ στη συνέχεια.

----------


## FGuile

> Επειδή μένω κάτω απ, το γιουχτα πρακτικά λίγο μετά τις Βασιλειές και τους ρώτησα η κεραία στο γιουχτα είναι άκυρη γιατί είναι αρχαιολογικός χωρος και δεν τους άφησαν


Η κεραια δεν μπηκε ακριβως Γιουχτα. Εχει μπει καπου μεταξυ Γιουχτα και Βασιλειες. Δεν γνωριζω που ακριβως, αλλα επειδη χτες το πειραματισαμε απο το σπιτι τον κομβο αυτο, ειναι ακπου αναμεσα στα 2 αυτα κ καπως χαμξλοτερα απ οτον Γιουχτα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> 
> Εδώ και μερικές μέρες αναζητώντας κάποια εξέλιξη στην πονεμένη ιστορία του internet εδώ στο Ηράκλειο,εντόπισα το νήμα σας,όπως και νήμα διπλανού φόρουμ.
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει το νήμα με εξαίρεση κάποια τεράστια άκρως τεχνικά posts που είχαν να κάνουν με κάποιες ενστάσεις που είχαν διατυπωθεί από κάποιο μέλος.Νομίζω ότι τα συγκεκριμένα δεν αφορούν το απλό και πονεμένο χρήστη ειδικά εδώ στο Ηράκλειο που περιμένει από παράταση σε παράταση να βάλουν κάποια καμπίνα!
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι για σπίτι σε περιοχή Μασταμπά στο όριο με περιοχή Κορώνη Μαγαρά.
> Εδώ και λίγο καιρό πήγα σε ΟΤΕ με speedbooster.Σύμφωνα με το speedtest έχω γύρω στα 6 - 7 Mbps από τη σταθερή γραμμή.Με το booster είδα κάποιο φως αλλά θα ήθελα περισσότερα. 
> 
> ...


1) 100αρες απο Ρογδια δεν δινονται. Μεχρι 50αρες. Εγω βρισκομαι 7,5 περιπου χλμ απεναντι απο την κεραια στη Ρογδια με καθαρη οπτικη επαφη χωρις εμποδια. Εχει πολυ θορυβο ο κομβος αυτος κ οι υψηλες ταχυτητες τρωνε ζορι.

2) 150 ευρω ειναι με κεραια powerbeam ac gen2 και tplink router. Εγω ζητησα Mikrotik γιαυτο πληρωσα 185. Ναι σου δινουν μια εβδομαδα δοκιμης. Αν δεν σου κανει σου γυριζουν τα λεφτα του εξοπλισμου κ ολα καλα.

3) Υπαρχουν Wisp στο εξωτερικο που με αντιστοιχες κεραιες τροφοδοτουν 500 συνδρομητες απο μια κεραια κ παιζουν γενικα καλα. Πιο πολυ να φοβασαι τις παρεμβολες. Bandwidth υπαρχει μπολικο διαθεσιμο απο την Sky. Το πιο σημαντικο ειανι να κατενεμει το δικτυο κεραιων πιο σωστα. Οταν θα αυξηθουν οι συνδρομητες αρκετα , το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα εχουν αυξηθει κ οι κομβοι σε περισσοτερους. Ηδη εχουν στειλει συνδρομητες απο Ροδια σε αλλους κομβους για πιο σωστη κατανομη.

4) Η κεραια εχει εμσα τον δικο της poe adapter που την τροφοδοτει με ρευμα. Εναλλακτικα αν παρεις το Mikrotik, τη συνδεεεις πανω του κατευθειαν κ παιρνει ρευμα απο την ethernet του καθως εχει μια Poe in και μια poe out.

5) Παρολο που δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει το voip τους ειναι πιο απλο κ ξεκλειδωτο σε σχεση με οτε. Δλδ το βαζεις σε οτι συσκευη θελεις (λογικα σου δινουν τους κωδικους, χωρις θεμα). Συνυθως εκει σου δινουν ενα Grandstream voip gateway.

6) Σε αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ρωτα απο το τηλεφωνο για σιγουρια. Νομιζω πως αμα εχεις χοντρο θεμα , δεν θα σου φερουν αντιρηση σε σχεση με αλλους ISP, αλλα αυτο το λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη.

Οι κομβοι ειναι Ροδια , Γιουχτα-Βασιλειες (ενας κομβος), Αγιος Μηνας και οι Κουρουνες (πανω στο Σταυρο της Νεαπολης που δινουν και οι τηλεοπτικοι σταθμοι) που ειναι γιασ Αγιο Νικολαο/Χερσονησσο κτλ. Τεσσερις δλδ μεχρι στιγμης κ ερχονται κ αλλοι.

Αν θες την γνωμη μου, επειδη θα παρεις απο Ροδια σε πρωτη φαση καλυτερα παρε μια 24αρα. Σιγουρα δυσκολα θα το μετανιωσεις. Οι περισσοτερες δουλευουν πολυ καλα. Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και την 35αρα. Λογικα ουτε αυτη θα σε προβληματισει. Και αφου σκεφτεσαι να κρατησεις κ τον οτε θα εχεις κ μια γραμμη ρεζερβα. Τη 100αρα δυστυχως ξεχνα την για την ωρα. Ισως σε αλλον κομβο μελλοντικα ομως να μπορεις κανονικα να παρεις. Το ιδιο ισχυει κ για μενα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Υπαρχουν Wisp στο εξωτερικο που με αντιστοιχες κεραιες τροφοδοτουν 500 συνδρομητες απο μια κεραια κ παιζουν γενικα καλα


Που γίνεται αυτό; Ούτε στη θεωρία, ούτε στα πιο τρελά όνειρα. Από που να το πιάσουμε; Από bandwidth, airtime, latency, χρήση ίδιας συχνότητας κλπ.;
Το μέγιστο 30-40 σε κάθε κεραία, άντε να πάνε 50 με πολλά παράπονα μέχρι να αναβαθμίσει τον κόμβο με επιπλέον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## BillyVan

Μήπως εννοεις απο κάθε ιστό?

Ναι τοτε αν έχει 10-12 ap είναι εφικτο το 400+

Σε κάθε ap ακόμα και στα καλύτερα όπως λεει και ο jkoukos δεν μπορείς να εξυπηρετήσεις τόσους πολλους χρήστες.

Α και τέλος για να πουλήσεις τόσες συνδέσεις θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο bandwidth που θα πρέπει να το φέρεις ασύρματα ή με οπτική.

Ακόμα και να κρατήσεις το 1 προς 8 που πολλοι το κάνουν 1 προς 10 είναι δύσκολο.

(Αν έχω 500Mbps θα μπορουσα να πουλήσω μαξ 8 φορές το bandwidth αυτο δηλαδή 4000 / αν δώσω 100αρες συνδέσεις αποτέλεσμα 40 χρήστες)

Και φυσικά το bandwidth αυτό ειναι shared στις οικιακές εκτός αν πληρώνεις εγγυημένο με αυξημένο κόστος εννοείται.

----------


## jkoukos

Κάθε ΑΡ έχει Gigabit θύρα, οπότε το ερώτημα. Πόσους χρήστες μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει;
Αφήνω τα άλλα απ' έξω.

----------


## Geros7

> Η κεραια δεν μπηκε ακριβως Γιουχτα. Εχει μπει καπου μεταξυ Γιουχτα και Βασιλειες. Δεν γνωριζω που ακριβως, αλλα επειδη χτες το πειραματισαμε απο το σπιτι τον κομβο αυτο, ειναι ακπου αναμεσα στα 2 αυτα κ καπως χαμξλοτερα απ οτον Γιουχτα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 100αρες απο Ρογδια δεν δινονται. Μεχρι 50αρες. Εγω βρισκομαι 7,5 περιπου χλμ απεναντι απο την κεραια στη Ρογδια με καθαρη οπτικη επαφη χωρις εμποδια. Εχει πολυ θορυβο ο κομβος αυτος κ οι υψηλες ταχυτητες τρωνε ζορι.
> 
> 2) 150 ευρω ειναι με κεραια powerbeam ac gen2 και tplink router. Εγω ζητησα Mikrotik γιαυτο πληρωσα 185. Ναι σου δινουν μια εβδομαδα δοκιμης. Αν δεν σου κανει σου γυριζουν τα λεφτα του εξοπλισμου κ ολα καλα.
> ...


Για Βασιλειές είσαι σίγουρος; Γιατί στο τηλέφωνο με το τεχνικό τμήμα μου είπαν πως θα συνδεθώ με Ρογδια ενώ είμαι λίγο μετά τις Βασιλειές

----------


## FGuile

> Για Βασιλειές είσαι σίγουρος; Γιατί στο τηλέφωνο με το τεχνικό τμήμα μου είπαν πως θα συνδεθώ με Ρογδια ενώ είμαι λίγο μετά τις Βασιλειές


Ναι υπαρχει ο κομβος εκει κανονικα απλα δεν δινουν 24αρες απο τον εκει κομβο. Γιαυτο θα σε βαλουν στη Ρογδια.

- - - Updated - - -

@jkoukos και @BillyVan, σωστα δεν εννοω απο ενα AP αλλα απο ολοκληρο τον κομβο. Αλλωστε στη Ρογδια δεν εχουν μονο ενα AP. Συγνωμη για το μπερδεμα, δεν εκφραστικα σωστα. Εννοειται πως πρεπει να εχει περισσοτερες απο μια κεραιες για να δωσει τοσους χρηστες ενας κομβος , οπως εγραψα και παραπανω.

Επισης ο περιορισμος της gigabit ειναι ενα θεμα @jkoukos.

Απο πλευρας ταχυτητας , προς το παρον ολοι παιρνουμε απο ενα καναλι των 10G και υπαρχουν κ αλλα διαθεσιμα.

Γενικα, εχει ακομα μελλον η ολη διαδικασια, γιατι πρεπει να χτιστει ενα αρκετα ακριβο κ μεγαλο δικτυο για να παιξει καλα στο Ηρακλειο. Ορεξη βλεπω υπαρχει. Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα. Θα ειναι καλο για ολους.

----------


## vladimir rus

Για περιοχή πόρος Αγίου Γεωργίου,σε πια κεραία γίνεται σύνδεση;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## FGuile

Νομιζω στον Πορο οτι δινουν απο Ροδια. Τσεκαρε απο την ταρατσα σου αν εχεις οπτικη επαφη με τα σημεια που λεμε παραπανω.

----------


## Constantine4

Το ίντερνετ γενικά αυτό τον καιρό είναι σε μαύρο χάλι.
Αρχικά αναγκάζομαι να σηκώνομαι από τις 6 το πρωί για να κάνω την δουλειά μου το πολύ μέχρι τις 11 γιατί μετά το ίντερνετ το παίρνει η κάτω βόλτα.
Δεν γίνεται να πιάνω από τις 6 έως τις 11 το πρωί 35/30 και μετά να πέφτει 5/1. Αύριο θα επικοινωνήσω με τα παιδιά μήπως κάτι πάει λάθος με την κεραία η με την περιοχή όπου παίρνω σήμα.

----------


## Atzimpourdakas

Ξέρει κάποιος τι παίζει με τις μεσσαμπελιές; Απο ποιο κόμβο θα πάρει κάποιος που είναι ούλωφ πάλμε;  24/2 θα δουλέψει?

----------


## FGuile

@Constantine4 powerbeam σου εχουν εγκαταστησει ή litebeam κεραια?

@Atzimpourdakas αν εχεις οπτικη επαφη με Αγιο Μηνα και ΑΝ δινουν απο εκει 24αρες ,πιθανον απο εκει. Αλλιως απο Ρογδια. Αν μπορεις τσεκαρε απο την ταρατσα σου αν εχεις οπτικη επαφη.

----------


## wlp

> Το ίντερνετ γενικά αυτό τον καιρό είναι σε μαύρο χάλι.
> Αρχικά αναγκάζομαι να σηκώνομαι από τις 6 το πρωί για να κάνω την δουλειά μου το πολύ μέχρι τις 11 γιατί μετά το ίντερνετ το παίρνει η κάτω βόλτα.
> Δεν γίνεται να πιάνω από τις 6 έως τις 11 το πρωί 35/30 και μετά να πέφτει 5/1. Αύριο θα επικοινωνήσω με τα παιδιά μήπως κάτι πάει λάθος με την κεραία η με την περιοχή όπου παίρνω σήμα.


Ενδιαφέρον. Εγώ τι να πω, έχω τελείως διαφορετική εμπειρία. Ναι κάποιες φορές το μετράω 80 (συνήθως πρωινά) αλλά γενικά είναι πολύ σταθερό στα 95-98. Το δικό σου μου ακούγεται σαν κάποιου τύπου παρεμβολές από κάποιον άλλον στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## griniaris

Διαβασα αρκετες σελιδες αλλα δεν ειδα καπου να εχει αναφερθει...

Εχετε ολοι κανονικα public ΙΡ ή υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που εισαστε πισω απο nat ?

----------


## wlp

> Διαβασα αρκετες σελιδες αλλα δεν ειδα καπου να εχει αναφερθει...
> 
> Εχετε ολοι κανονικα public ΙΡ ή υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που εισαστε πισω απο nat ?


Το συζητήσαμε πριν 1-2 σελίδες. Δεν έχουμε τη δικιά μας ip, μάλλον είναι μία ip ανά AP. Μιλάς μαζί τους για να σου δώσουν συγκεκριμένα ports.

----------


## Telumetar

> Το ίντερνετ γενικά αυτό τον καιρό είναι σε μαύρο χάλι.
> Αρχικά αναγκάζομαι να σηκώνομαι από τις 6 το πρωί για να κάνω την δουλειά μου το πολύ μέχρι τις 11 γιατί μετά το ίντερνετ το παίρνει η κάτω βόλτα.
> Δεν γίνεται να πιάνω από τις 6 έως τις 11 το πρωί 35/30 και μετά να πέφτει 5/1. Αύριο θα επικοινωνήσω με τα παιδιά μήπως κάτι πάει λάθος με την κεραία η με την περιοχή όπου παίρνω σήμα.


Από Ρόδια παίρνεις; σε τι πακέτο είσαι;

----------


## Geros7

Σε αναμονή από τους τεχνικούς και εγώ! Κάποιος που να αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα προς το παρών πέραν του Constantine4; Οι υπόλοιποι ευχαριστημένοι; Διακοπές κλπ κάνει η είναι σταθερό;

----------


## wlp

Εγώ δεν έχω δει διακοπές τελευταία. Οι ταχύτητες μου μετράω πια πετυχαίνουν και καθαρό 100 τα απογεύματα. Τα πρωινά φαντάζομαι υπάρχει κίνηση γιατί έχω δει μέχρι και 40, συνήθως όμως βγαίνει γύρω στα 70.

----------


## Geros7

> Εγώ δεν έχω δει διακοπές τελευταία. Οι ταχύτητες μου μετράω πια πετυχαίνουν και καθαρό 100 τα απογεύματα. Τα πρωινά φαντάζομαι υπάρχει κίνηση γιατί έχω δει μέχρι και 40, συνήθως όμως βγαίνει γύρω στα 70.


Τους έχεις ρωτήσει το λόγο που συμβαίνει αυτό κ αν ναι τι σου απάντησαν;

----------


## FGuile

Γενικα σε μια συνδεση μια απωλεια μεχρι 10% ειναι λογικη. Απο εκει κ περα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να ειναι απολυτα σταθερη ολη τη μερα. Το βρισκω λογικο μια τετοια ζευξη να εχει πχ μια ωρα συνολικα μεσα στην ημερα πεσμενη ταχυτητα. Οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι να ανησυχεις.

Τωρα ως προς το συνολο. Αυτη τη στιγμη οι 2 απο τους 4 υπαρχοντες (για την ωρα, καθως συντομα ερχονται κ αλλοι κομβοι) κομβους ειναι as solid as rock που λενε και στο Αμερικα. Οι Κουρουνες και ο Αγιος Μηνας πανε με φουλ γκαζια. Για τον κομβο προς Γιουχτα δεν εχω αρκετο feedback , ουτε εχω επαληθευσει τι γινεται. Και τελος η πονεμενη μας Ρογδια. Εκει εχουμε οσοι περνουμε σκαμπανευασματα καποιες ωρες την ημερα κυριως απογευμα προς βραδυ. Να σημειωθει οτι ακομα κ στα κακα τους βεβαια οι ζευξεις αυτες πανε καλυτερα απο τις περισσοτερες adsl. Ειδικα στο upload ουτε καν συγκρινονται με adsl. Επισης το upload δεν επηρρεαζεται ιδιαιτερα (μη πω καθολου) απο τις πτωσεις αυτες. Γενικα συστηνω σε οποιον παρει απο Ρογδια να προτιμησει 24αρι πακετο. Οι περισσοτερες δουλευουν απροβληματιστα, βασει του feedback που παιρνω απο χρηστες τους.

----------


## wlp

> Τους έχεις ρωτήσει το λόγο που συμβαίνει αυτό κ αν ναι τι σου απάντησαν;


Τα νούμερα που αναφέρω είναι speedtest με το fast.com. Άρα μιλάμε για ταχύτητα μεταξύ εμένα και του σέρβερ της fast(netflix). Δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται η πτώση εκείνες τις ώρες αλλά πιθανά δεν έχει να κάνει με τη σύνδεση της κεραίας μου με την κεραία της sky. Μπορεί να είναι συμφόρηση στο λινκ της sky για αθήνα, μπορεί να είναι συμφόρηση έξω από τη sky (πολύ πιθανό και αυτό), γενικά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω. Ίσως αν κάτσω να δοκιμάσω και άλλα τεστ εκείνη την ώρα βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα.

Θεωρώ ότι είναι σε αποδεκτά πλαίσια, μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν παίρνουμε dedicated bandwidth (εκτός αν κάποιος πληρώσει για να το πάρει) που βέβαια ούτε κι αυτό σου εγγυάται τι γίνεται μετά τη sky.

----------


## Geros7

> Τα νούμερα που αναφέρω είναι speedtest με το fast.com. Άρα μιλάμε για ταχύτητα μεταξύ εμένα και του σέρβερ της fast(netflix). Δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται η πτώση εκείνες τις ώρες αλλά πιθανά δεν έχει να κάνει με τη σύνδεση της κεραίας μου με την κεραία της sky. Μπορεί να είναι συμφόρηση στο λινκ της sky για αθήνα, μπορεί να είναι συμφόρηση έξω από τη sky (πολύ πιθανό και αυτό), γενικά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω. Ίσως αν κάτσω να δοκιμάσω και άλλα τεστ εκείνη την ώρα βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα.
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι είναι σε αποδεκτά πλαίσια, μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν παίρνουμε dedicated bandwidth (εκτός αν κάποιος πληρώσει για να το πάρει) που βέβαια ούτε κι αυτό σου εγγυάται τι γίνεται μετά τη sky.


Μάλιστα, πάντως χειρότερα από ότι είμαι τώρα με τον οτε δύσκολο!!

----------


## sot.mix

Εντυπωσιάστηκα. Αν για αρχή είναι έτσι προβλέπω λαμπρό μέλλον...

----------


## FGuile

> Μάλιστα, πάντως χειρότερα από ότι είμαι τώρα με τον οτε δύσκολο!!


Αυτο θα ειναι πλεον το upload σου......  :Very Happy:

----------


## gsp

Καλησπέρα και από εμενα… εχω συνδεθει από νοεμβριο περιπου και αρχικα ρογδια όπως αναφερετε με προβλήματα στην ταχυτητα… Εγινε ανακατευθυνση προς γιουχτα (η καπου εκει ) και όλα καλα μεχρι τωρα… Εχει καταφερει κανεις η γνωριζει το login στο access point? Τους εχω ζητησει read-only account με το οποιο μπορεις να δεις τα βασικα χωρις ευαίσθητες πληροφοριες η να πειραξεις κατι… θα επρεπε να το δινουν αυτό.. 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## zafeiros

> ..........
> Ακόμα και να κρατήσεις το 1 προς 8 που πολλοι το κάνουν 1 προς 10 είναι δύσκολο.
> 
> (Αν έχω 500Mbps θα μπορουσα να πουλήσω μαξ 8 φορές το bandwidth αυτο δηλαδή 4000 / αν δώσω 100αρες συνδέσεις αποτέλεσμα 40 χρήστες)


Πάντως, για ξέρουμε τι απαιτήσεις μπορούμε να έχουμε,  αυτό που υπογράψαμε όλοι στο συμβόλαιο  της  SKYTELECOM είναι η αναλογία χρηστών να ξεκινά από  1/10 και να φτάνει μέχρι 1/40 !!!!  (ΕΙΔΙΚΟΙ ΟΡΟΙ, παραγραφος 1.2).

----------


## griniaris

> Πάντως, για ξέρουμε τι απαιτήσεις μπορούμε να έχουμε,  αυτό που υπογράψαμε όλοι στο συμβόλαιο  της  SKYTELECOM είναι η αναλογία χρηστών να ξεκινά από  1/10 και να φτάνει μέχρι 1/40 !!!!  (ΕΙΔΙΚΟΙ ΟΡΟΙ, παραγραφος 1.2).


Ειναι ευκολο να ανεβασεις το συμβολαιο ?  Εννοειται να σβησεις τα ευαισθητα προσωπικα στοιχεια.  

Απλα για να εχουμε και εμεις μια ιδεα τι γινεται.

----------


## wlp

Δεν ξέρω πόσο πρόσφατα έγινε αυτό αλλά εγώ τώρα το πρόσεξα. Έχουν αναρτήσει και καταστήματα στο Ηράκλειο. https://skytelecom.gr/store-locator/

----------


## FGuile

> Καλησπέρα και από εμενα… εχω συνδεθει από νοεμβριο περιπου και αρχικα ρογδια όπως αναφερετε με προβλήματα στην ταχυτητα… Εγινε ανακατευθυνση προς γιουχτα (η καπου εκει ) και όλα καλα μεχρι τωρα… Εχει καταφερει κανεις η γνωριζει το login στο access point? Τους εχω ζητησει read-only account με το οποιο μπορεις να δεις τα βασικα χωρις ευαίσθητες πληροφοριες η να πειραξεις κατι… θα επρεπε να το δινουν αυτό.. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Σε κανεναν δεν δινουν , εχει να κανει με το GDPR και τη συνεργασια που εχουν με την εταιρια που τους προμηθευει τον εξολισμο. Ισως αλλαξει αυτο στο μελλον.

Σε 100αρι πακετο εισαι ? Απο ποια περιοχη συνδεεσαι?

----------


## griniaris

To GDPR εδω δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση. 

Απλα επειδη πολλοι ΔΕΝ γνωριζουν και συνηθως ειναι μαστρο-χαλαστές .....  δεν θελουν σαν εταιρεια να ασχολουνται με τετοιου ειδους προβληματα. Οποτε το κλειδωνουν και ησυχαζουν.

----------


## FGuile

> Δεν ξέρω πόσο πρόσφατα έγινε αυτό αλλά εγώ τώρα το πρόσεξα. Έχουν αναρτήσει και καταστήματα στο Ηράκλειο. https://skytelecom.gr/store-locator/


Τωρα εγινε. Ειναι φρεσκιες συνεργασιες με τα μαγαζια αυτα.

- - - Updated - - -




> To GDPR εδω δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση. 
> 
> Απλα επειδη πολλοι ΔΕΝ γνωριζουν και συνηθως ειναι μαστρο-χαλαστές .....  δεν θελουν σαν εταιρεια να ασχολουνται με τετοιου ειδους προβληματα. Οποτε το κλειδωνουν και ησυχαζουν.



Αυτο με το GDPR μου το ειπαν επισημα απο την Sky. Τωρα αυτο που λες βεβαια ειναι απολυτα λογικο και ενδεχεται να ειναι κ ο βασικος λογος και το GDPR να ειναι μια δικαιολογια εξτρα. Αλλωστε να εισαι σιγουρος πως ηδη εχουν παει περισσοτερες απο μια φορες σε μερικους συνδρομητες, καθως καποιοι ηταν αισιοδοξοι οτι μπορουν να μαστορεψουν μονοι τους τα καλωδια πχ...................

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειναι ευκολο να ανεβασεις το συμβολαιο ?  Εννοειται να σβησεις τα ευαισθητα προσωπικα στοιχεια.  
> 
> Απλα για να εχουμε και εμεις μια ιδεα τι γινεται.


Το εχω ανεβασει μερικες σελιδες πιο πριν στο thread.....

----------


## chris papas

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πια η σειρά στην συνδεσμολογια στην οικιακή εγκατάσταση και αν κάποιος που θέλει ποιοτικό qos λόγω bufferbloat τι συσκευή να βάλει?Έχω ένα asus n17u τι λέτε θα κάνει δουλειά?

----------


## FGuile

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πια η σειρά στην συνδεσμολογια στην οικιακή εγκατάσταση και αν κάποιος που θέλει ποιοτικό qos λόγω bufferbloat τι συσκευή να βάλει?Έχω ένα asus n17u τι λέτε θα κάνει δουλειά?


Κεραια => Καλωδιο ftp => Asus

Δεν εχει καλο qos το Asus? Μια χαρα θα σου δουλεψει λογικα, αφου εχει ξεχωριστη Wan για να συνδεσεις εκει την κεραια.

----------


## chris papas

> Κεραια => Καλωδιο ftp => Asus
> 
> Δεν εχει καλο qos το Asus? Μια χαρα θα σου δουλεψει λογικα, αφου εχει ξεχωριστη Wan για να συνδεσεις εκει την κεραια.


Γενικά αποτι βλέπω σε φόρουμ και γιουτουμπ επίσης προτιμούν κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο τύπου mikrotik edgerouter κτλ! Έχει εύκολο στη χρήση μενού το Asus αλλά έλεγα για κάτι καλύτερο για να κερδίσω κάτι χωρίς να σκίσω τις τσέπες!

----------


## minas

> Γενικά αποτι βλέπω σε φόρουμ και γιουτουμπ επίσης προτιμούν κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο τύπου mikrotik edgerouter κτλ! Έχει εύκολο στη χρήση μενού το Asus αλλά έλεγα για κάτι καλύτερο για να κερδίσω κάτι χωρίς να σκίσω τις τσέπες!


Για το 90% των περιπτώσεων, κάτι σαν το Asus είναι μια χαρά.  Δοκίμασέ το, και εάν δεν έχεις αισθητό πρόβλημα δεν έχεις λόγο να το αλλάξεις.
Τόσο το Mikrotik όσο και το Ubiquiti χρειάζονται αρκετή επένδυση σε χρήμα αλλά και χρόνο για να τα αξιοποιήσεις.

----------


## jkoukos

Επιπρόσθετα, δεν έχεις αποκλειστική σύνδεση με το ΑΡ που επικοινωνείς. Η δικιά σου σύνδεση καταλήγει σε router του παρόχου μαζί με των άλλων χρηστών και σε αυτόν λογικά υπάρχουν κανόνες δρομολόγησης, οπότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην έχει σημασία το δικό σου QoS. Ναι μεν εσύ θα έχεις σωστές ρυθμίσεις προτεραιότητας για το bufferbloat, αλλά στον πάροχο να χαλάει.

Όπως έγραψαν και οι προηγούμενοι, δοκίμασε με το Asus και βλέπεις αν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## chris papas

> Επιπρόσθετα, δεν έχεις αποκλειστική σύνδεση με το ΑΡ που επικοινωνείς. Η δικιά σου σύνδεση καταλήγει σε router του παρόχου μαζί με των άλλων χρηστών και σε αυτόν λογικά υπάρχουν κανόνες δρομολόγησης, οπότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην έχει σημασία το δικό σου QoS. Ναι μεν εσύ θα έχεις σωστές ρυθμίσεις προτεραιότητας για το bufferbloat, αλλά στον πάροχο να χαλάει.
> 
> Όπως έγραψαν και οι προηγούμενοι, δοκίμασε με το Asus και βλέπεις αν υπάρχει θέμα.


Τότε καλύτερα θα ήταν να μιλήσω με τον τεχνικό διότι αν έχω τέτοιο θέμα δεν αξίζει! Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ το ποσό θα κατεβάζω κτλ αλλά το ping πάνω από όλα

----------


## netblues

gdpr? Το να μην δινουν προσβαση σε κατι που με αφορα δλδ στατιστικα της γραμμης μου θα μπορουσε να χαρακτηρισθει εως και παραβαση.

Προφανως το gdpr δεν εχει καμμια σχεση. Απλα επειδη το cpe πιθανοτατα δεν ειναι σχεδιασμενο για κατι τετοιο, και χρειαζεται να εχουν ελεγχο στις παραμετρους, αναγκαστικα απαγορευουν την προσβαση. Συνηθιζεται στους περισσοτερους wisp, αλλα και γενικοτερα όπου η εγκατασταση δεν γινεται απο το χρήστη.
Το οτι στα σπιτια μας μας δινουν προσβαση οφείλεται στο οτι κανουμε εμεις την εγκατασταση του router, για διαφορους ιστορικους κατα βαση λογους. (απο τοτε που το internet ηταν dialup...)

- - - Updated - - -




> Τότε καλύτερα θα ήταν να μιλήσω με τον τεχνικό διότι αν έχω τέτοιο θέμα δεν αξίζει! Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ το ποσό θα κατεβάζω κτλ αλλά το ping πάνω από όλα


Δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτε για το ping. Στις ασυρματες συνδεσεις ειναι απαραιτητο ενα ποσοστο fec/interleave, αλλιως δεν παιζει τιποτε... Γενικοτερα, σαν το καλωδιο δεν εχει.

----------


## wlp

Κοιμάστε όλοι μάλλον και δεν βλέπετε καλίφες σε 4κ. και είναι άδειος ο δρόμος...

----------


## gsp

> To GDPR εδω δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση. 
> 
> Απλα επειδη πολλοι ΔΕΝ γνωριζουν και συνηθως ειναι μαστρο-χαλαστές .....  δεν θελουν σαν εταιρεια να ασχολουνται με τετοιου ειδους προβληματα. Οποτε το κλειδωνουν και ησυχαζουν.



Καλημέρα, σαφώς θα είχε να κάνει το gdpr εφόσον ο χρήστης είχε πρόσβαση σε ευαίσθητα δεδομένα... Όμως καθώς χρησιμοποιω και εγώ τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό ζήτησα READ-ONLY account... Όταν μπεις με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν μπορείς καταρχάς να πειράξεις τίποτα αλλά και ούτε να δεις wpa passwords και άλλα ευαίσθητα δεδομένα.. βλέπεις όμως το σήμα της κεραίας το bandwidth και κάτι σε arp tables.. άρα μόνο βοηθητικό θα ήταν...

Για τον φίλο που ρώτησε είμαι σε 50αρι πακέτο και παίζει άριστα μετά που άλλαξαν κατεύθυνση της κεραίας προς Γιούχτα κάπου... Επίσης σημαντικό να πω ότι δεν υπάρχουν διακοπές πολύ σταθερό όλες τις ώρες με μικρή διακύμανση στο bandwidth και σαφώς καμιά σχέση με τα "σκουπίδια" που είχα τόσα χρόνια μέσω χαλκού από το σάπιο κέντρο της θερισσου που μετά βίας έφτανε σπίτι μου..

----------


## netblues

Γιατι αν εβλεπες το wpa pass θα ηταν δεδομενο που εμπιπτει στο gdpr?? Ο παροχος εχει καθε δικαιωμα να μη στο δωσει γιατι απλα ειναι δικο του το δικτυο και ο εξοπλισμος, οχι ομως για λογους gdpr.

----------


## gsp

> Γιατι αν εβλεπες το wpa pass θα ηταν δεδομενο που εμπιπτει στο gdpr?? Ο παροχος εχει καθε δικαιωμα να μη στο δωσει γιατι απλα ειναι δικο του το δικτυο και ο εξοπλισμος, οχι ομως για λογους gdpr.


Όχι άλλα θα ήταν "πόρτα" για να μπεις στο δίκτυο τους και να δεις η να κάνεις αλλά πράγματα... Ίσως να μη με διάβασες σωστά όμως... Αναφέρθηκα σε read-only account με το οποίο καμιά δουλειά δεν έχει ο χρηστης με το δίκτυο του παρόχου.. είναι καθαρά για monitor από την πλευρά του χρήστη οπότε δεν το βλέπω σαν θεμα δικαιώματος αλλά καλής θέλησης η εξυπηρέτησης αφού δεν εγκυμονεί κανένα απολύτως κίνδυνο... Όποιος θέλει να δοκιμάσει μπορώ να του ανοίξω πρόσβαση σε δική μου κεραία να μπει να δω τι μπορεί να δει η τι μπορεί να κανει σαν read-only user.. ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός..

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατι αν εβλεπες το wpa pass θα ηταν δεδομενο που εμπιπτει στο gdpr?? Ο παροχος εχει καθε δικαιωμα να μη στο δωσει γιατι απλα ειναι δικο του το δικτυο και ο εξοπλισμος, οχι ομως για λογους gdpr.


Επίσης στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ο εξοπλισμός ΔΕΝ είναι δικός τους.. τον πλήρωσα 140 ευρουλακια με τιμολόγιο... Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν κινδυνεύει να αποκαλυφθεί τίποτα από πλευράς τους έχω ΕΓΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ στο μηχάνημα ΜΟΥ μέχρι το σημείο αυτό αν το πάμε έτσι  :Smile:  (φιλικά αναφέρομαι και όχι επιθετικά)

----------


## netblues

Μια χαρα σε καταλαβα. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι πιθανοτατα δεν παρεχεται read only account απο το firmware, ή η διαχείριση του ειναι προβληματική σε μεγαλη κλίμακα.

Ολα τα αλλα ειναι βολικες υπεκφυγές του παρόχου όταν τον ζαλίζουν με τετοια requests.  :Smile: 
Σε καθε περίπτωση, η συγκεκριμενη υπηρεσια παρέχεται μαζι με υπηρεσίες εγκατάστασης και διαχείρισης του cpe. Δεν ειναι σπανιο. Δικαιωμα ιδιοκτησιας εχεις, οχι ομως διαχείρισης. Μπορείς πάντα να κάνεις reset και password recover και να το κάνεις οτι θες. Το οτι δεν θα συνδεεται θα ειναι απλα μια μικρη λεπτομέρεια. :P
Με την ιδια λογική θα μπορουσες να ζητήσεις προσβαση στη διαχείριση της πόρτας του dslam που εξυπηρετει αποκλειστικα εσένα. (και γιατι οχι, read only σε ολο το dslam)
Ωραιο θα ηταν, αλλα δεν παρέχεται.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε όλες τις Airmax συσκευές της Ubiquiti (όπως αυτές που δίνει η Sky) υπάρχει δυνατότητα για read only account.
Επιλογή της εταιρείας είναι να μην το εφαρμόζει για δικούς της λόγους.

----------


## gsp

> Μια χαρα σε καταλαβα. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι πιθανοτατα δεν παρεχεται read only account απο το firmware, ή η διαχείριση του ειναι προβληματική σε μεγαλη κλίμακα.
> 
> Ολα τα αλλα ειναι βολικες υπεκφυγές του παρόχου όταν τον ζαλίζουν με τετοια requests. 
> Σε καθε περίπτωση, η συγκεκριμενη υπηρεσια παρέχεται μαζι με υπηρεσίες εγκατάστασης και διαχείρισης του cpe. Δεν ειναι σπανιο. Δικαιωμα ιδιοκτησιας εχεις, οχι ομως διαχείρισης. Μπορείς πάντα να κάνεις reset και password recover και να το κάνεις οτι θες. Το οτι δεν θα συνδεεται θα ειναι απλα μια μικρη λεπτομέρεια. :P
> Με την ιδια λογική θα μπορουσες να ζητήσεις προσβαση στη διαχείριση της πόρτας του dslam που εξυπηρετει αποκλειστικα εσένα. (και γιατι οχι, read only σε ολο το dslam)
> Ωραιο θα ηταν, αλλα δεν παρέχεται.


Στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο κεραίας και του λειτουργικού AirOS που τρέχει είναι δυνατόν διότι απλά έχω τα ίδια μηχανήματα σε άλλη χρήση.. το έχω δοκιμάσει γι'αυτό ανέφερα ότι δίνω σε όποιον θέλει πρόσβαση να το δει ο ίδιος.. το να κάνω reset ισχύει ότι είπες αν και έχω τρόπο να συνδεθώ ξανά ομως χαμένος χρόνος να ασχοληθεί κανείς προσπαθωντας να αποδείξει ότι δεν είναι ελέφαντας... Τέλος πάντων ίσως αναθεωρήσουν οι ίδιοι αν το διαπιστώσουν η αν σιγά σιγά ξεσηκώνονται οι συνδρομητές για κάτι που είναι δικό τους στο δικό τους εξοπλισμό πράγμα που δεν θα ισχύε σε περίπτωση dslam όπως αναφέρεις.. φιλικά παντα

----------


## dimyok

Mε απλα λογια δεν εχουμε κανενα ελεγχο στην IP .Αρνητικα για μενα ;  Σε megaupload πχ αν δε κανεις reset να παρεις αλλη ip σε κοβει μετα 3-4 gb και σου λεει αγορασε plan . Επισης αν εισαι πισω απο NAT και δε βλεπεις δικια σου public IP δε θα βλεπεις IP cameras . Αν ανεβει παταρι πανω απο ταρατσα εχει ευθεια οπτικη επαφη με το καμπαναριο του Αγιου Μηνα στα 3 χλμ  . Αλλα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει που ειναι η κεραια της Sky ουτε πως μοιαζει .

----------


## netblues

Ως φρεσκος isp δεν μπορει να παρει της προκοπης ip range και να μοιρασει.Θα μπορουσε να δινει ipv6, αλλα το τι θα επαιζε ειναι ΘΕΜΑΤΑΚΙ...
Αν χρειαζεσαι πορτες για καμερες, βαλε vpn, ειναι και πιο ασφαλες.

Οσο για την προσβαση στο hardware, δεν υποστηριξα οτι δεν γινεται, απλα εχει διαχειριστικο κόστος, και τελικα ειναι απλα αποφαση του δικτυου ακομα και στο επιπεδο του δεν το δινουμε, γιατι καλιο γαιδουροδενε...

----------


## gsp

> Σε όλες τις Airmax συσκευές της Ubiquiti (όπως αυτές που δίνει η Sky) υπάρχει δυνατότητα για read only account.
> Επιλογή της εταιρείας είναι να μην το εφαρμόζει για δικούς της λόγους.


ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ανθρωπε μου!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  .. Θα συμπληρωνα όμως ότι οι "δικοι τους" λογοι είναι μαλλον η αγνοια… Διοτι όταν κατά την πρωτη εγκατασταση ειδα τον τεχνικο να προσπαθει να στοχευσει μια αποσταση 12KM με το ματι και να μιλαει τηλεφωνικα με Τριπολη μου ηρθε να βαλω τα γελια… Όταν δε τους ειπα ότι στο AirOS 8 και στη συγκεκριμενη κεραια ο κατασκευαστης δινει ηχητικο βοήθημα (buzzer) πανω στην κεραια που βοηθαει να στοχεύσεις χωρις να εχεις τιποτα απολυτως μαζι σου και με απολυτη ακριβεια (κατι σαν sonar) με κοιτουσαν σαν να μιλουσα κινεζικα.. Τελος δε για το read-only account δεν το ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ουτε εγω ποτε μεχρι που το δοκιμασα σε δικη μου συσκευή για να δω τι περιορισμούς εχει, απλα διαπιστωσα ότι ΚΟΒΕΙ προσβαση σε ΟΛΕΣ τις σελιδες του configuration (wpa, accounts, network settings κλπ) αφήνοντας μονο την αρχικη οπου εχει πολύ χρησιμες πληροφοριες για το σημα το bandwidth σε πραγματικο χρονο και σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δεν εκθετει τιποτα απολυτως που θα μπορουσε να βλαψει η να πειραξει κανεις το δικτυο τους... Επειδή λοιπον ειμαστε σε έναν κοσμο που η γνωση και η τεχνολογια τρεχει πολύ πιο γρηγορα από τον κάθενα μας και επειδή συνηθως δεν ξερουμε ο συνομιλητης μας τι υποβαθρο εχει μαλλον είναι σοφο παρα επιπολαιο να εξετάζουμε καποιες αποψεις και τηρουμε ταπεινο προφιλ.. ποσο μαλλον στην περιπτωση του συγκεκριμενου παροχου οπου ο εξοπλισμος αγοράζεται πλήρως από τον χρηστη οποτε και του ανηκει αρα και η προσβαση μεχρι το ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ τελευταιο σημειο στο οποιο δεν μπορει να επηρρεασει σε τιποτα αρνητικα τον provider η αλλους χρηστες… Ελπιζω συντομα να το καταλαβουν και να το σεβαστουν όπως οφειλουν. Αποψη μου...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ως φρεσκος isp δεν μπορει να παρει της προκοπης ip range και να μοιρασει.Θα μπορουσε να δινει ipv6, αλλα το τι θα επαιζε ειναι ΘΕΜΑΤΑΚΙ...
> Αν χρειαζεσαι πορτες για καμερες, βαλε vpn, ειναι και πιο ασφαλες.
> 
> Οσο για την προσβαση στο hardware, δεν υποστηριξα οτι δεν γινεται, απλα εχει διαχειριστικο κόστος, και τελικα ειναι απλα αποφαση του δικτυου ακομα και στο επιπεδο του δεν το δινουμε, γιατι καλιο γαιδουροδενε...


Το διαχειριστικο κοστος δεν υφίσταται για τον απλουστατο λογο ότι στελνουν την κεραια προ-σεταρισμενη οποτε ετσι και αλλιως κανουν τη δουλεια που την κανουν… το να βαλουν ένα read-only account με username read και password read (ολοι θα ξερετε το cytauser  :Smile:  ) δεν είναι σε καμια περιπτωση επιπλέον φορτος η κοπος… αντίθετα θα τους ΕΒΓΑΖΕ από κοπο γιατι σε οποιον χρηστη πιανουν ελαχιστα τα χερια του θα μπορουσε να διορθωσει μονος του πρόβλημα πχ μετακινησης της κεραιας από αερα, παρακολουθηση traffic στο εσωτερικο του δικτυου κλπ χωρις ξαναλεω να κινδυνευει κανενα ευαισθητο σημειο να πειραχτεί διοτι ακριβως αυτή είναι η φυση του readonly account στις συσκευες Airmax όπως αναφερει και άλλος φιλος εδώ που τις γνωριζει… μαλλον εκεινοι τα εστησαν αρπα κολα και εμαθαν τα βασικα γιατι και για SNMP προσβαση που τους ζητησα επισης φανηκα κινεζος! (υποστηριζει v1 read-only πρωτοκολλο και μην πει κανεις ότι μπορει και από εκει να πειραχτεί κατι! χα χα..  :Smile:  (read-only λεμε από κατασκευης))

- - - Updated - - -




> Mε απλα λογια δεν εχουμε κανενα ελεγχο στην IP .Αρνητικα για μενα ;  Σε megaupload πχ αν δε κανεις reset να παρεις αλλη ip σε κοβει μετα 3-4 gb και σου λεει αγορασε plan . Επισης αν εισαι πισω απο NAT και δε βλεπεις δικια σου public IP δε θα βλεπεις IP cameras . Αν ανεβει παταρι πανω απο ταρατσα εχει ευθεια οπτικη επαφη με το καμπαναριο του Αγιου Μηνα στα 3 χλμ  . Αλλα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει που ειναι η κεραια της Sky ουτε πως μοιαζει .


Όχι μονο δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις IP αλλα ενώ πουλανε εξτρα την υπηρεσια static στην πραγματικοτητα δινουν static γιατι όπως είναι στημενο δεν μπορουν να κανουν και αλλιως!... Οποτε για megaupload δεν εχεις λυση.. Όμως για να λεμε και τα καλα τα παιδια είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικα και ανταποκρίνονται σχεδόν αμεσα.. οποτε μπορει το port forward να το διαχειρίζονται εκεινοι, όμως σου κανουν ότι ζητήσεις οποτε και μπορεις να βλέπεις κανονικα οποιονδηποτε εξοπλισμο σου από εξω. Οι δικες μου καμερες δουλευουν μια χαρα όπως και η προσβαση σε pc με remote desktop αλλα και σε OpenWrt κλπ...

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα,

IP cameras, καταγραφικα , synology servers, torrents με port forwarding παιζουν ολα κανονικα.

Και βεβαια εχει να κανει με το GDPR το οτι τις εχουν κλειδωμενες. Οπως και με τους κανονες εναρμονισμου με την διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος. Για αυτους λογικα ειναι μια δικλειδα ασφαλειας ως προς αυτο.

----------


## griniaris

> Και βεβαια εχει να κανει με το GDPR το οτι τις εχουν κλειδωμενες.


Δηλαδη που ειναι προβλημα αυτο για το GDPR να δωσουν προσβαση ?  

Επομενως η cosmote ειναι παρανομη που μου εχει ξεκλειδωτο το ρουτερ ?

----------


## FGuile

> Δηλαδη που ειναι προβλημα αυτο για το GDPR να δωσουν προσβαση ?  
> 
> Επομενως η cosmote ειναι παρανομη που μου εχει ξεκλειδωτο το ρουτερ ?


Ειναι απλα αρκετα διαφορετικες οι τεχνολογιες μεταξυ οτε κ sky. Για λογους που αναφερουν κ πιο πριν αλλοι συμφορουμιτες, αλλιως εκτειθεται ενας ISP και αλλιως ενας WISP. Επισης τα ρουτερ και η τηλεφωνια της sky ειναι ξεκλειδωτα. Του Οτε εχουν custom firmware. Αναρωτηθηκες ποτε γιατι η Cyta δεν μπορουσε να σου δωσει τους κωδικους σε Voip? Ενω ο Οτε το κανει? Και εκει διαφορετικες τεχνολογιες χρησιμοποιουν οι 2 εταιριες. Ο καθενας μπαλωνει τις "τρυπες του" οπως μπορει. Παντως η Sky μου αφησε ανοιχτο το ενδεχομενο αυτο στο μελλον να αλλαξει, οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο post. Γιατι κ εγω ειχα ζητησει ενα red only account, οπως ειπε κ το παιδι παραπανω.

----------


## gsp

> Δηλαδη που ειναι προβλημα αυτο για το GDPR να δωσουν προσβαση ?  
> 
> Επομενως η cosmote ειναι παρανομη που μου εχει ξεκλειδωτο το ρουτερ ?


Αυτό από τη δικη μου εμπειρια μαλλον εξαρτάται από το ποσο "ψαρωμένος" είναι κανεις.. ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ θα μπορουσε να ταυτοποιησει καποιον χρηστη (στη δικη μας περιπτωση οι IPs) θεωρείται ευαισθητο δεδομενο βαση κανονισμου GDPR.. Όμως δεν είναι μονο αυτό.. μπαινοντας στην κεραια μπορεις να δεις και αλλα πραγματα όπως το πιο ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ισως για εκεινους το WPA password που θα σου επιτρεψει να συνδεθεις με ξενο εξοπλισμο και μαλιστα ισως χωρις να το παρουν χαμπαρι καν.. Τελος.. μπορεις να πειραξεις το bandwidth και να πας σε οποιο profile θελεις (οσο φυσικα επιτρεπει το σημα και το thoughput της κεραιας) πραγματα πολύ κακα για εκεινους!! 

ΟΜΩΣ... τιποτα από όλα αυτά δεν εμπιπτει στην περιπτωση του READ-ONLY account που η Ubiquity εχει φτιαξει για αυτόν ακριβως τον σκοπο! Καμια ευαισθητη πληροφορια και καμια ρυθμιση οπου μπορει να πειραξει ο χρηστης είναι διαθεσιμη… Αρα ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ σε εξοπλισμο που είναι στην ιδιοκτησια του χρηστη το θεωρω μεγαλο φαουλ που δεν το δινουν.. ισως ξαναλεω και παλι απλως να μην ξερουν καν τι είναι η την υπαρξη του και πως λειτουργει…

----------


## griniaris

@FGuile  Πως δηλαδη θα εκτεθει ο wisp διαφορετικα απο ton isp ?
Εγω ξερω γιατι δεν μου εδωσε κωδικους η cyta. οπως δεν μου εδωσε και η forthnet. 
Δεν μου ελυσες την απορια ομως για το GDPR. 


@gsp   Αν ηταν ο χρηστης μολις βρει τους κωδικους και μπει στο μενου να μπορει να κανει αυτα που λες.... τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα. 
Σαφως και αυτα τα πραγματα "κλειδωνονται" στη μερια του wisp. Οπως υπαρχει τροπος να κλειδωθει και να κανει connect ΜΟΝΟ το μηχανημα μας σε σχεση με το AP .
Οπως επισης τα "ορια" κλειδωνουν απο το ΑΡ και οχι απο τon client.  
Αλιμονο αν ολα αυτα γινονται απο τον client και οχι απο το ΑΡ.  Και αν ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ στο AP απο την Sky telecom ...  τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## FGuile

@griniaris
Μα σου ειπα παραπανω. Καπως πρεπει να εναρμονιστουν με τους κανονισμους της διωξης ηλ. εγκληματος. Εκει καπου ερχεται κ κολλαει το GDPR. Η Sky προφανως περα απο το οτι αποφευγει τα μαστροχαλασματα με το κλειδωμα (σημαντικο για αυτους, μικρος παροχος ειναι, δεν εχει το προσωπικο του οτε), καλυπτει κατι που πιθναον να μπορει να συμβει κ να δημιουργησει χοντρο θεμα.

Τωρα επειδη βεβαια, δεν ειμαι εγω η Sky, ενα τηλεφωνημα προς αυτους , θα λυσει επιπλεον αποριες. Εγω απλα μετεφερα τι μου ειπαν γιατι ειχα κ γω ζητησει αντιστοιχο λογαριασμο. Απλα αυτο που μου ειπαν εχει βαση κατα τη γνωμη μου. Φανταζομαι οτι μπορει πρωτα να θελουν να διευθετησουν κατι κ μετα να δωσουν τετοια προσβαση, γιαυτο μου ειπαν οτι ενδεχεται να αλλαξει στο μελλον.

----------


## gsp

@griniaris ισως δεν εγινα κατανοητος η δεν διαβασατε σωστα τι εγραψα… ΣΑΦΩΣ και αν εχεις πληρη ελεγχο στην κεραια μπορεις να δεις καταρχας το wpa2 password οποτε και να συνδεθεις σε οποιοδήποτε κομβο τους με τα οποια προβλήματα αυτό συνεπάγεται για εκεινους τοτε δεν μιλαμε απλα για GDPR αλλα και για αλλα χειροτερα πραγματα για αυτους… οποτε ΝΑΙ δεν διαφωνω και δεν ζηταω admin access!

ΟΜΩΣ η ubiquity (ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ σε AIROS) δινει το read only account to οποιο ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ σε καμια ρυθμιση (ουτε view ουτε change) περαν της MAIN PAGE οπου βλέπεις ΜΟΝΟ στατιστικα bandwidth και ισχυς σηματος και θορυβου


 δειτε και εδώ οπου φαινεται όταν μπεις με read-only τι μπορεις να δεις σε μια αντιστοιχη κεραια… (προχωρήστε στο 2:33)

https://youtu.be/DzBP8P9oX-0?t=153

(όλα τα tabs εκτος το ΜΑΙΝ δεν πατιούνται καν....)

----------


## griniaris

> @griniaris
> Μα σου ειπα παραπανω. Καπως πρεπει να εναρμονιστουν με τους κανονισμους της διωξης ηλ. εγκληματος. Εκει καπου ερχεται κ κολλαει το GDPR. Η Sky προφανως περα απο το οτι αποφευγει τα μαστροχαλασματα με το κλειδωμα (σημαντικο για αυτους, μικρος παροχος ειναι, δεν εχει το προσωπικο του οτε), καλυπτει κατι που πιθναον να μπορει να συμβει κ να δημιουργησει χοντρο θεμα.
> 
> Τωρα επειδη βεβαια, δεν ειμαι εγω η Sky, ενα τηλεφωνημα προς αυτους , θα λυσει επιπλεον αποριες. Εγω απλα μετεφερα τι μου ειπαν γιατι ειχα κ γω ζητησει αντιστοιχο λογαριασμο. Απλα αυτο που μου ειπαν εχει βαση κατα τη γνωμη μου. Φανταζομαι οτι μπορει πρωτα να θελουν να διευθετησουν κατι κ μετα να δωσουν τετοια προσβαση, γιαυτο μου ειπαν οτι ενδεχεται να αλλαξει στο μελλον.


Οποτε  το κανουν για να μην πειραξει καποιος το μηχανημα και του χαλασει τις ρυθμισεις? 
Αν ειναι θεμα GDPR μπορεις να μου πεις ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβω πως θα ειναι εκτεθειμένοι? Γιατι δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι εγω. 





> @griniaris ισως δεν εγινα κατανοητος η δεν διαβασατε σωστα τι εγραψα… ΣΑΦΩΣ και αν εχεις πληρη ελεγχο στην κεραια μπορεις να δεις καταρχας το wpa2 password οποτε και να συνδεθεις σε οποιοδήποτε κομβο τους με τα οποια προβλήματα αυτό συνεπάγεται για εκεινους τοτε δεν μιλαμε απλα για GDPR αλλα και για αλλα χειροτερα πραγματα για αυτους… οποτε ΝΑΙ δεν διαφωνω και δεν ζηταω admin access!
> 
> ΟΜΩΣ η ubiquity (ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ σε AIROS) δινει το read only account to οποιο ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ σε καμια ρυθμιση (ουτε view ουτε change) περαν της MAIN PAGE οπου βλέπεις ΜΟΝΟ στατιστικα bandwidth και ισχυς σηματος και θορυβου


Οποτε συμφωνουμε ? με μπερδεψες.  :Razz: 
Οτι κωδικους και να εχω απο το WPA2 δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.  
Σαν να μου λες... στο σπιτι σου... αν ερθω με το κινητο μου... θα μου βαλεις εσυ το password του wifi σου... αλλα δεν θα μπορω να δω τιποτα αλλο απο το δικτυο σου. 
Αλλα αν μου πεις το password και το βαλω εγω.. τοτε αποκτω προσβαση παντου και βλεπω τα παντα.  Καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτο ειναι ακυρο . Ολα αυτα ρυθμιζονται απο το ρουτερ σου.

ΟΛΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ απο το ROUTER της sky telecom. απο εκει γινονται ολα τα κλειδωματα. που θα εχει προσβαση καποιος. με τι ταχυτητες κλπ κλπ.  Οχι απο τον client.
Μια συνδεση point to multipoint ειναι.

----------


## gsp

> Οποτε  το κανουν για να μην πειραξει καποιος το μηχανημα και του χαλασει τις ρυθμισεις? 
> Αν ειναι θεμα GDPR μπορεις να μου πεις ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβω πως θα ειναι εκτεθειμένοι? Γιατι δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι εγω. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Οποτε συμφωνουμε ? με μπερδεψες. 
> Οτι κωδικους και να εχω απο το WPA2 δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.  
> Σαν να μου λες... στο σπιτι σου... αν ερθω με το κινητο μου... θα μου βαλεις εσυ το password του wifi σου... αλλα δεν θα μπορω να δω τιποτα αλλο απο το δικτυο σου. 
> ...


Σελιδα 33 στο manual του AirOS 8… το traffic shaping πιστευω ότι γινεται στον κάθε χρηστη στην κεραια.. και λογικα αυτό τους συμφερει διοτι ετσι το CPU Load μοιράζεται στους χρηστες και όχι στις κεντρικες κεραιες.. εγω τουλάχιστον ετσι θα το εκανα για ελεγχο bandwidth.. Το WPA pass το ανεφερα γιατι αν το εβλεπες μπορεις νακανεις πολλα στο δικτυο τους εφόσον συνδεθεις παρατυπα αν και θα μπορουσε να αποφευχθεί με κλειδώματα στις mac addresses των ΑPs κλπ..

Όμως νομιζω δεν χρειαζεται να το συζητάμε για παντα… και δεν χρειαζεται να μιλαμε καν για κλειδώματα αφου τοση ωρα συζητω για ένα ταπεινο read-only access που το μονο που κανει είναι να σου δειχνει στατιστικα της ΔΙΚΗΣ ΣΟΥ κεραιας και μονο.. χωρις προσβαση πουθενα αλλου χωρις προσβαση η ικανοτητα ρυθμισης σε καμια παραμετρο στο μηχανημα που λεγεται PowerBeam 5AC Gen2…

Αυτά από εμενα , ευχαριστω 


Υ.Γ. δεν επιμενω ότι το throttling γινεται ντε και καλα στην κεραια… απλα λεω ότι αυτό θα τους συνεφερε από αποψη CPU load στα δικα τους router και αφου η κεραια η ιδια το κανει και μαλιστα πολύ καλα… όμως απλως το αναφερω γιατι είναι κατι ασχετο με το θεμα που συζητω

----------


## griniaris

> Όμως νομιζω δεν χρειαζεται να το συζητάμε για παντα… και δεν χρειαζεται να μιλαμε καν για κλειδώματα *αφου τοση ωρα συζητω για ένα ταπεινο read-only access* που το μονο που κανει είναι να σου δειχνει στατιστικα της ΔΙΚΗΣ ΣΟΥ κεραιας και μονο.. χωρις προσβαση πουθενα αλλου χωρις προσβαση η ικανοτητα ρυθμισης σε καμια παραμετρο στο μηχανημα που λεγεται PowerBeam 5AC Gen2…


Μαζι σου ειμαι. Και οχι μονο read-only. FULL ACCESS θα επρεπε να ειχες. Δεν διαφωνω σε αυτο. 







> Σελιδα 33 στο manual του AirOS 8… το traffic shaping πιστευω ότι γινεται στον κάθε χρηστη στην κεραια.. και λογικα αυτό τους συμφερει διοτι ετσι το CPU Load μοιράζεται στους χρηστες και όχι στις κεντρικες κεραιες.. εγω τουλάχιστον ετσι θα το εκανα για ελεγχο bandwidth.. Το WPA pass το ανεφερα γιατι αν το εβλεπες μπορεις νακανεις πολλα στο δικτυο τους εφόσον συνδεθεις παρατυπα αν και θα μπορουσε να αποφευχθεί με κλειδώματα στις mac addresses των ΑPs κλπ..
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. δεν επιμενω ότι το throttling γινεται ντε και καλα στην κεραια… απλα λεω ότι αυτό θα τους συνεφερε από αποψη CPU load στα δικα τους router και αφου η κεραια η ιδια το κανει και μαλιστα πολύ καλα… όμως απλως το αναφερω γιατι είναι κατι ασχετο με το θεμα που συζητω


Απλα το θεωρω πολυ "χαζο" να κανουν Traffic Shaping στον client. Θεμα cpu-load δεν υφισταται. Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν εχουν φροντισει να βαλουν τον απαραιτητο ΙΚΑΝΟ  εξοπλισμο για να υποστηριξει τα λινκ.


Υ.Γ. ANYWAY...  για να μην ειμαι αλλο offtopic θα γραψω αυτο μονο.

Δεν ειναι θεμα GDPR ουτε θεμα ασφαλειας ουτε τιποτα αλλο. Ειναι θεμα "κακης" στρατηγικης και οργανωσης. 
Ειμαι υπερ του να εχουμε πληρη προσβαση στον εξοπλισμο μας. 

Αν συντρεχει καποιος αλλος λογος που γινεται αυτο το "κλειδωμα" του εξοπλισμου ας τον γραψει καποιος.

----------


## giodi

> Απλα το θεωρω πολυ "χαζο" να κανουν Traffic Shaping στον client. Θεμα cpu-load δεν υφισταται. Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν εχουν φροντισει να βαλουν τον απαραιτητο ΙΚΑΝΟ  εξοπλισμο για να υποστηριξει τα λινκ.


Πάντως εμένα ένας τεχνικός τους μου είπε οτι γίνεται στην κεραία όταν τον ρώτησα!

----------


## griniaris

> Πάντως εμένα ένας τεχνικός τους μου είπε οτι γίνεται στην κεραία όταν τον ρώτησα!


Μα αυτο ειναι το φυσιολογικο και το πιο σωστο.

----------


## FGuile

@griniaris θα σου πω πως το σκεφτομαι εγω απλα. Εστω οτι καποιος διαπραττει ηλ. εγκλημα. Οταν το εξετασει η διωξη, θα ζητησει καποια στοιχεια κ θα γινει και καποιος ελεγχος στον isp. Αν δεν τηρει καποια πραγματα, κινδυνευουν μεχρι κ με φυλακιση οι υπευθυνοι. Η Sky ειναι ενας μικρος παροχος κ λογικο ειναι να προσπαθει να καλυψει τα νωτα της με οποιο τροπο μπορει. Επισης, το κλειδωμα των κεραιων μπορει να ειναι κανονας του προμηθευτη τους κεραιων και οχι αποκλειστικα δικη τους επιλογη.

----------


## giodi

> Μα αυτο ειναι το φυσιολογικο και το πιο σωστο.


Η πλάκα είναι πως αντιλαμβάνεται ο κάθε ένας την κεραία, εγώ κατάλαβα στην δικά μου κεραία όπως μου το είπε, εσύ καταλαβαίνεις στο AP-σταθμό εκπομπής και ο τεχνικός μπορεί να εννοούσε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## griniaris

> @griniaris θα σου πω πως το σκεφτομαι εγω απλα. Εστω οτι καποιος διαπραττει ηλ. εγκλημα. Οταν το εξετασει η διωξη, θα ζητησει καποια στοιχεια κ θα γινει και καποιος ελεγχος στον isp. Αν δεν τηρει καποια πραγματα, κινδυνευουν μεχρι κ με φυλακιση οι υπευθυνοι. Η Sky ειναι ενας μικρος παροχος κ λογικο ειναι να προσπαθει να καλυψει τα νωτα της με οποιο τροπο μπορει. Επισης, το κλειδωμα των κεραιων μπορει να ειναι κανονας του προμηθευτη τους κεραιων και οχι αποκλειστικα δικη τους επιλογη.


Μα αυτο δεν αλλαζει κατι.  Οταν διαπραχθει το εγκλημα (οποιασδηποτε μορφης ) τοτε ο παροχος δεινει τα στοιχεια του κατοχου της "ταδε" public ΙΡ " την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη. 
Επομενως ειτε στην sky telecoms εχουμε public ip είτε μας εχουν πισω απο NAT....  παλι μπορει να βρει ποιος το εκανε βαση ιστορικου που ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να κρατανε .




> Ο πάροχός μας κρατάει επίσης πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις δραστηριότητές μας. Αυτές περιλαμβάνουν στοιχεία όπως ημερομηνίες, την δική μας διεύθυνση IP καθώς επίσης και την διεύθυνση IP της σελίδας που επισκεπτόμαστε. Εξαιρούνται τα δεδομένα που ανταλλάσσουμε στην μεταξύ μας επικοινωνία. Συνεπώς σε περίπτωση που αυτό ζητηθεί (συνήθως από διωκτικές αρχές) είναι γνωστό πότε και σε ποια σελίδα πλοηγηθήκαμε. Οι πάροχοι υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου στην Ελλάδα είναι υποχρεωμένοι από την νομοθεσία να διατηρούν αυτού του είδους τα δεδομένα για δώδεκα μήνες. Παρόμοια πολιτική ακολουθούν και οι πάροχοι ασύρματων τηλεπικοινωνιών.
> Πηγή: iefimerida.gr - https://www.iefimerida.gr/news/10350...B6%CE%B5%CE%B9


Επομενως ξαναλεω...  το να μην δινουν προσβαση στον εξοπλισμο... δεν εχει λογικη.  Μπορει απλα ετσι ντε και καλα να μην θελουν. Αλλα δεν υφισταται νομικος λογος. 






> Η πλάκα είναι πως αντιλαμβάνεται ο κάθε ένας την κεραία, εγώ κατάλαβα στην δικά μου κεραία όπως μου το είπε, εσύ καταλαβαίνεις στο AP-σταθμό εκπομπής και ο τεχνικός μπορεί να εννοούσε κάτι άλλο.


 :ROFL:  ισχυει. το νομισμα εχει 2 πλευρες.  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Ότι δεν είναι θέμα GDPR, δεν είναι. Είναι επιλογή του WISP και εγώ θα έκανα το ίδιο στην θέση τους.

Για το real only. Δικτυακά βλέπετε τα ubiquiti από το ρουτερ σας;

----------


## gsp

Full access δεν παίζει να έδιναν και δεν θα έδινα ούτε εγώ.. αυτό έχει πολλές εξηγήσεις...

Κεραία εννοούν το access point και ναι έχουν ικανό εξοπλισμό στην άλλη πλευρά που είναι προτιμότερο να "θυσιάζεται" στην κυρία του δουλειά που είναι το routing παρά το throttling που εφόσον το κάνει η κεραία και αξιοπρεπεστατα γλυτώνει από μεγάλο φόρτο τον υπόλοιπο εξοπλισμό...

Το read only στο συγκεκριμένο λειτουργικό (AirOS) έχει καθαρά λόγο monitoring και ευκολίας στην εγκατάσταση... Δεν είναι καθόλου χαζοί αυτοί που το έφτιαξαν.. ελπίζω η Sky κάποια στιγμή να ξυπνήσει καθώς οι ίδιοι θα διευκολυνθούν αν το χρησιμοποιήσουν σωστά (θυμηθείτε πως σας το εγκατέστησε ο "τεχνικός") ενώ θα διευκολύνουν και αρκετούς από εμάς και ταυτόχρονα θα γλυτώσουν από άσκοπες κλήσεις.. (δεν πάει γρήγορα, δεν πιάνει κλπ)

Πιθανολογω οτι απο την πλευρα τους εχουν κατι τετοιο https://www.ui.com/airmax/rocket-ac/ σε συνδιασμο με την πλευρα μας https://www.ui.com/airmax/powerbeam-ac-gen2/ για οσους εχουν αυτο η το LiteBeam για τις μικροτερες ταχυτητες...

----------


## Geros7

Μάλλον έχω μπερδευτεί από αυτά που λέτε, δεν μπορώ δηλαδή να αλλάξω ονομασία και κωδικούς στο wifi του σπιτιού μου; Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το wpa2 σε wep πχ αν χρειαστεί; Δεν μπορώ να παίξω τις ipcam που έχω σπίτι η λόγο ίδιας ip θα τις βλέπουν κ άλλοι; Το ίδιο ισχύει και με το έξυπνο  σπίτι πχ; Δεν μπορώ να streamαρω μια ταινία; Γενικά τι δεν μπορεί ένας απλός χρήστης να κάνει που έκανε μέχρι σήμερα, με απλούς όρους όμως..

----------


## FGuile

> Μάλλον έχω μπερδευτεί από αυτά που λέτε, δεν μπορώ δηλαδή να αλλάξω ονομασία και κωδικούς στο wifi του σπιτιού μου; Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το wpa2 σε wep πχ αν χρειαστεί; Δεν μπορώ να παίξω τις ipcam που έχω σπίτι η λόγο ίδιας ip θα τις βλέπουν κ άλλοι; Το ίδιο ισχύει και με το έξυπνο  σπίτι πχ; Δεν μπορώ να streamαρω μια ταινία; Γενικά τι δεν μπορεί ένας απλός χρήστης να κάνει που έκανε μέχρι σήμερα, με απλούς όρους όμως..


Οχι καμια σχεση. Ολα αυτα που αναφερεις γινονται. Αλλιως δεν θα ειχε νοημα να ασχολουμαστε και οι υπολοιποι.

Τα παιδια παραπανω αναφερονται αποκελιστικα στην κεραια ζευξης. Φαντασου το ως εξης. Ο Οτε σου δινει ενα modem-router. Το modem ειναι κλειδωμενο, δεν μπορεις να το πειραξεις παρα μονο να δεις τα "στατιστικα" του. Το router του ειναι σχεδον ξεκλειδωτο κ κανεις σχεδον οτι θες. Τωρα οπου modem βαλε κεραια και οπου "σχεδον ξεκλειδωτο router" βαλε "εντελως ξεκλειδωτο router" και αυτο ουσιαστικα σου δινει η Sky. Απλα προς το παρων η Sky , δεν σε αφηνει να δεις ουτε τα στατιστικα.....

- - - Updated - - -




> Ότι δεν είναι θέμα GDPR, δεν είναι. Είναι επιλογή του WISP και εγώ θα έκανα το ίδιο στην θέση τους.
> 
> Για το real only. Δικτυακά βλέπετε τα ubiquiti από το ρουτερ σας;



Αν πχ συνδεσεις απευθειας την κεραια με ενα pc ή εχεις ενα εκ των mikrotik / tplink του παροχου σε wisp mode (bridge), τοτε ναι εχεις default gateway την κεραια απευθειας. Αν λοιπον πληκτρολογησεις 192.168.1.1 σε βγαζει στη log screen της ubiquiti που ομως δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι γιατι δεν εχεις κωδικους προσβασης. Αν βαλεις αλλο ρουτερ δικο σου τοτε βλεπεις το ρουτερ αυτο κ το ρουτερ παιρνει μια ip απο την κεραια.

----------


## jkoukos

> Οπως επισης τα "ορια" κλειδωνουν απο το ΑΡ και οχι απο τon client.  
> Αλιμονο αν ολα αυτα γινονται απο τον client και οχι απο το ΑΡ.  Και αν ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ στο AP απο την Sky telecom ...  τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα.


Στο ΑΡ συνδέονται πολλαπλοί clients και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κλείδωμα της ταχύτητας σε μεμονωμένους clients. Προφανώς γίνεται σε κάποιον router πίσω από το ΑΡ.
Υπάρχει όμως η δυνατότητα ορισμού σε κάθε client ποιο να είναι το μέγιστο MCS Index, αλλά αυτό είναι γενικό και όχι ακριβής ρύθμιση.

----------


## griniaris

Αν υποθεσουμε οτι χρησιμοποιουν ubiquiti εξοπλισμο για access point τοτε εκει γινεται ευκολα το Traffic Bandwidth Limit . Ειτε με User-Based Limits  ειτε με  Group-Based Limits 
Σαφως γινεται και σε router οπως αναφερεις , αλλα δεν εχουμε στοιχεια για να το ξερουμε πως το εχουν υλοποιησει.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι για τα Unifi. Στα Airmax που κάνει χρήση η Sky είναι διαφορετικά
Δε μπορεί να το κάνουν στο κεντρικό ΑΡ. Στο καθένα κάνεις περιορισμού ανά interface, άρα για όλους όσους συνδέονται πάνω του.
Οπότε είτε το εφαρμόζουν ανά πελάτη στο δικό του ΑΡ, είτε σε κεντρικό router που το θεωρώ και καλύτερο από άποψης διαχείρισης και δυνατοτήτων.

----------


## DaHaKa4

Καλησπέρα, νέο μέλος και θα ήθελα να την βοήθεια σας. Μετακομίζω στις τρεις βαγιές και μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο είδα ότι δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές για αξιόπιστη λύση internet και διαβάζοντας μερικά από τα σχόλια σας κλείνω στο να δοκιμάσω την Skytelecom.

Μίλησα σήμερα στο τηλέφωνο με μια κοπέλα από την εταιρία αυτή και με ενημέρωσε ότι θα συνδέομαι με Μαραθίτη . Σκοπός μου είναι να πάω η σε 24 η σε 35 mbps. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά σχόλια και τα περισσότερα είναι θετικά αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 

Παίρνει κανείς από Μαραθίτη ?? Υπάρχει κάποιος στις Τρεις Βαγιές που να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει τον εξοπλισμό να μου πει αν όντως υπάρχει σταθερή ταχύτητα όπως διαφημίζουν??

----------


## FGuile

> Καλησπέρα, νέο μέλος και θα ήθελα να την βοήθεια σας. Μετακομίζω στις τρεις βαγιές και μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο είδα ότι δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές για αξιόπιστη λύση internet και διαβάζοντας μερικά από τα σχόλια σας κλείνω στο να δοκιμάσω την Skytelecom.
> 
> Μίλησα σήμερα στο τηλέφωνο με μια κοπέλα από την εταιρία αυτή και με ενημέρωσε ότι θα συνδέομαι με Μαραθίτη . Σκοπός μου είναι να πάω η σε 24 η σε 35 mbps. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά σχόλια και τα περισσότερα είναι θετικά αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 
> 
> Παίρνει κανείς από Μαραθίτη ?? Υπάρχει κάποιος στις Τρεις Βαγιές που να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει τον εξοπλισμό να μου πει αν όντως υπάρχει σταθερή ταχύτητα όπως διαφημίζουν??


Καλημερα. Ο Μαραθιτης ειναι ο κομβος που αναφερομαστε εδω στο φορουμ σαν Γιουχτα. Ειναι αρκετα καλος κομβος , αλλα απο οσο ξερω δεν δινουν 24αρες απο εκει. Εκτος κ αν αλλαξε πλεον αυτο. Αρα λογικα μπορεις να βαλεις 35-50-100 πακετο. Ο gsp απο το φορουμ παιρνει απο εκει 50αρι πακετο , οποτε μπορει κ ο ιδιος να σου επιβεβαιωσει οτι ειναι σταθερος κομβος. Εισαι στα 4,5 περιπου χλμ αποσταση που σημαινει αν δεν εχεις κατι μεγαλο να παρεμβαλεται στην οπτικη επαφη απο την ταρατσα σου , θα πηγαινεις σφαιρα.

- - - Updated - - -

Παρεπιπτοντως απο σημερα ξεκιναει νεα επεκταση δικτυου απο την Sky στο Ηρακλειο. Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εκπλαγουμε ευχαριστα. Θα δειξει!

----------


## vladimir rus

> Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εκπλαγουμε ευχαριστα. Θα δειξει!


Δωρεάν εξοπλισμός στους νέους συνδρομητές;

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Καλημερα. Ο Μαραθιτης ειναι ο κομβος που αναφερομαστε εδω στο φορουμ σαν Γιουχτα. Ειναι αρκετα καλος κομβος , αλλα απο οσο ξερω δεν δινουν 24αρες απο εκει. Εκτος κ αν αλλαξε πλεον αυτο. Αρα λογικα μπορεις να βαλεις 35-50-100 πακετο. Ο gsp απο το φορουμ παιρνει απο εκει 50αρι πακετο , οποτε μπορει κ ο ιδιος να σου επιβεβαιωσει οτι ειναι σταθερος κομβος. Εισαι στα 4,5 περιπου χλμ αποσταση που σημαινει αν δεν εχεις κατι μεγαλο να παρεμβαλεται στην οπτικη επαφη απο την ταρατσα σου , θα πηγαινεις σφαιρα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Παρεπιπτοντως απο σημερα ξεκιναει νεα επεκταση δικτυου απο την Sky στο Ηρακλειο. Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εκπλαγουμε ευχαριστα. Θα δειξει!



Ευχαριστώ. Μια άλλη ερώτηση, επειδή ήμουν καιρό συνδρομητής στον ΟΤΕ και είδα ότι υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα για το static IP , υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ουσιώδης διαφορά από τις γνωστές συνδέσεις ADSL/ VDSL??

----------


## FGuile

> Ευχαριστώ. Μια άλλη ερώτηση, επειδή ήμουν καιρό συνδρομητής στον ΟΤΕ και είδα ότι υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα για το static IP , υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ουσιώδης διαφορά από τις γνωστές συνδέσεις ADSL/ VDSL??


Ο wlp εχει επισημανει καποια θεματα με τις ip. Παντως δεν εχεις ουσιαστικα καποιο θεμα με αυτο. Κανεις κατι πολυ εξειδικευμενο? Τεχνολογικα με τις adsl/vdsl δεν εχει πολυ σχεση, αλλα εσυ σαν τελικος αποδεκτης, δεν θα καταλαβεις καμια διαφορα. Ισα ισα που εχει χαμηλοτερο Ping ακομα κ απο vdsl interleaved.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δωρεάν εξοπλισμός στους νέους συνδρομητές;


χαχα. Καλα θα ηταν αλλα αυτο δεν το πολυβλεπω!

----------


## AlphaServers

καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα, με αυτά που θα σας γράψω θα σας λύσω πολλές απορίες. γνωρίζω πολύ κάλα την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία και το τρόπο που δουλεύει. λοιπόν για το ηράκλειο Κρήτης η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία παίρνει δίκτυο από την synapsecom Αθηνά, (datacenter)  500/500 Kαι το περνάει από δίκτυο της wind και κάνει ένα κέντρο οπού έχει ρουτερ mikrokit και από εκεί από ταράτσα το στέλνει βουνό και από βουνό το στέλνει σε πελάτες επίσης σε πολλά Σήμια παίρνει γραμμές από οτέ οπού έχει vdsl 50 και 100 και στο mikro kit οι 3 50 αρες γίνονται 150 κατέβασμα και 15 ανέβασμα. ένα τέτοιο σύστημα μπορεί να καλύψει  και 200 πελάτες, μιας και το δίκτυο είναι SHARED. εν ολίγης έτσι δουλεύουν, και σε γενικές γραμμές είναι μια χαρά, για περιοχές που έχουν προβλήματα. σε κακοκαιριές όλες οι ασύρματες ζεύξεις έχουν τα θεματάκια τους άλλα εντάξει.... αυτά εν ολιγης!! προσωρινά αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση είναι οκ.

----------


## FGuile

Αυτο με τις γραμμες vdsl που τις ενωνει εννοεις οτι γινεται στο Ηρακλειο ή Πελοπονησσο? Γιατι δε νομιζω να ισχυει για το Ηρακλειο.

----------


## gsp

Καλημέρα και από εμενα.. Προφανως εγω παιρνω από Μαραθιτη όπως ανεφερε ο FGuile και ναι η γραμμη είναι σταθερη περα από τις οποιες διακυμάνσεις στο download (μονο) σε καποιες ωρες αιχμης που δεν με εχουν απασχολησει ιδιαιτερα… Οσον αφορα τις καιρικες συνθήκες που αναφερει πολύ κοσμος ακομα και όταν επαιρνα από ρογδια ~ 12.8Km (οπτικη επαφη όμως) δεν υπηρξε η ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ακομα και στις χειρότερες συνθήκες κακοκαιρίας βροχης/αερα που περασαμε μεσα στον Δεκεμβρη/Γεναρη… Το link όταν δεν είναι οριακο δεν επηρρεαζεται σε τιποτα από τον καιρο… Το δε θεμα με τις Static IPs κλπ, η εταιρια παρεχει static σαν υπηρεσια.. Το μονο πρόβλημα που δεν είναι στη δικαιοδοσια του χρηστη είναι το port forwarding το οποιο όμως το ζητας και στο κανουν χωρις καποια επιπλέον χρεωση… Για καποιον που ασχολείται αρκετα εξιδεικευμένα αυτό που θα προτεινα είναι ένα διπλο NAT… οποτε κανει ένα αριθμο πορτων μονιμα forward στον εσωτερικο του router που διαχειρίζεται ο ιδιος και μετα παιζει μπαλα όπως θελει… Ισως σε μερικες περιπτώσεις αυτό να δημιουργει θεματακια σε τυχον VOIP συσκευες από εξωτερικούς providers.. αλλα με STUN servers νομιζω θα παιζει οκ.

----------


## griniaris

> καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα, με αυτά που θα σας γράψω θα σας λύσω πολλές απορίες. γνωρίζω πολύ κάλα την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία και το τρόπο που δουλεύει. λοιπόν για το ηράκλειο Κρήτης η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία παίρνει δίκτυο από την synapsecom Αθηνά, (datacenter)  500/500 Kαι το περνάει από δίκτυο της wind και κάνει ένα κέντρο οπού έχει ρουτερ mikrokit και από εκεί από ταράτσα το στέλνει βουνό και από βουνό το στέλνει σε πελάτες επίσης σε πολλά Σήμια παίρνει γραμμές από οτέ οπού έχει vdsl 50 και 100 και στο mikro kit οι 3 50 αρες γίνονται 150 κατέβασμα και 15 ανέβασμα. ένα τέτοιο σύστημα μπορεί να καλύψει  και 200 πελάτες, μιας και το δίκτυο είναι SHARED. εν ολίγης έτσι δουλεύουν, και σε γενικές γραμμές είναι μια χαρά, για περιοχές που έχουν προβλήματα. σε κακοκαιριές όλες οι ασύρματες ζεύξεις έχουν τα θεματάκια τους άλλα εντάξει.... αυτά εν ολιγης!! προσωρινά αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση είναι οκ.


Καλησπερα και καλως ορισες ,

Λιγο περιεργα φαινονται και ακουγονται. 
Τελωσπαντως δεν θα γραψω αυτα που σκεφτομαι αλλα μακαρι να βγω ψευτης. 


Για τα υπολοιπα που αναφερεις .....  Πρωτον λεγεται MIKROTIK . προφανως το ξερεις.

Δευτερον... οι 3 * 50/5 vdsl ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ 150/15 . Δεν μπορει να κανει bonding το μηχανημα. load-balance γινεται .
Αν κανεις speedtest μπορει να δεις την συνδιασμενη ταχυτητα και αυτο γιατι ανοιγονται πολλαπλα connections .
Κανε ενα ftp-download και θα δεις οτι εχεις την ταχυτητα της μιας μονο γραμμης αφου ειναι ενα connection. 


Αυτο με την synapsecom  δεν το γνωριζω οποτε ισως εχεις δικιο. 

Σε κακοκαιριες ΔΕΝ πρεπει να υπαρχει ουσιαστικο προβλημα εφοσον ειναι σωστο το λινκ και οχι εξαναγκασμενο με χαλια χαρακτηριστικα εξαρχης. 
Δεν μιλαμε βεβαια για κατακλυσμο αλλα για τις συνηθες κακοκαιριες. 
Ειναι τοσα πολλα που παιζουν ρολο στα λινκ αλλα αν τα λαβεις εξαρχης υποψιν και τα υπολογισεις... και δεις οτι ειναι βιωσιμο το λινκ τοτε δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα.

edit: με προλαβε και ο @gsp οπου αναφερει περι σταθεροτητας λινκ.

----------


## gsp

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον @griniaris… όπως και με το load balancing που το εχω υλοποιησει ο ιδιος με αυτόν τον τροπο.. βεβαια το συνολικο bandwidth θα το παρεις.. αλλα όχι σε ΕΝΑΝ μεμονωμενο πελατη… Εγω αυτό που θα ηθελα να σχολιασω ακομα είναι ότι λαμβανοντας υποψη τις δυο επισκεψεις του εγκαταστατη που ηρθε σπιτι μου νομιζω εχουν πολλα περιθωρια βελτιωσης οσον αφορα το σημα το οποιο πραγματι αν είναι ΟΚ δεν καταλβαινει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απολυτως από κακοκαιρίες... Το ολο στησιμο γινεται πολύ "κομπογιαννίτικα" !!!.. Δεν είναι δυνατον μεσω τηλεφωνου και σε 1-2 λεπτα να στοχεύσεις μια αποσταση 10-12 χιλιόμετρα και να παρεις το μεγιστο… Θελει ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ωρα με μικρορυθμισεις ώστε να πετυχεις το μεγιστο σημα και τον ελαχιστο θορυβο.. αυτό δυστυχως θα το βρουν μπροστα τους οσο θα γινεται πιτα ο αερας…

Επισης ελαβα επισημη απαντηση σε "ξυλινη γλωσσα" οσον αφορα την προσβαση read only αφου τους εστειλα ένα link να δοκιμασουν να μπουν σε δικη μου κεραια και να πειραξουν το οτιδήποτε.. "η πολιτικη της εταιριας μας δεν επιτρεπει καμια προσβαση στην κεραια"… Δεν τους τιμα ειδικα αν προκεται για startup όπως αναφέρονται στο LinkedIn… θα γλυτωναν αρκετη βαβουρα και θα ειχαν πιο ευχαριστημένους χρηστες… ελπιζω να ανοιξουν λιγο τον οριζοντα τους στο μελλον… Ο ορος WISP υπαρχει πολύ παλαιοτερα στο εξωτερικο και όλα αυτά εκεινοι που τα εφτιαξαν δεν ηταν ηλιθιοι.. (οσον αφορα εγκαταστασεις, προσβασεις κλπ.. ). Anyway οσο κανω όμως και εγω τη δουλεια μου δεν με απασχολει ιδιαιτερα.. εκεινοι διαφημιζουν εγγυηση ταχύτητας NOPAY… (βαρια κουβεντα κατά τη γνωμη μου... ).. Cheers!

----------


## netblues

Αν πουλας μεχρι 50 που ειναι το προβλημα με το load balancing?
Οσο για τη στοχευση, εφοσον το link ειναι point to multipoint, οτι ειναι να γινει, γινεται απο τη μερια του χρηστη, στο βουνο δεν υπαρχει κατι, μιας και ο λοβος ειναι wide.
Αυτο ριχνει παρα πολυ το τι χρειαζεται για να βρεις το peak.
Δεξια-αριστερα, πανω κατω και ξανα... 

Κατι αντιστοιχο με τη στοχευση δορυφορου, οταν βαλεις επανω το πεδιομετρο και τον βρεις, δεν θελει πανω απο 2-3 λεπτα, και εχεις να παιξεις και με την κληση του lnb, και ο δορυφορος ειναι στα 35.000 km...

----------


## manospcistas

Αν η Sky στήσει (ή έχει στήσει ήδη) bonding server(s), δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να πάρει όσες γραμμές θέλει και να κάνει πραγματικό bonding και όχι load balancing.

----------


## griniaris

Το bonding γινεται απο την μερια του παροχου. οχι απο την μερια του πελατη. 

Οποτε οτι και να κανει η skytelecoms οσες γραμμες και να παρει...οτι εξοπλισμο και να βαλει....... παντα load balance θα ειναι.

----------


## netblues

Οχι βεβαια, αν το last mile το αντεχει, το πως φτανει το bandwidth στη κεραια, δεν εχει σημασια. Εξαλλου ειναι ηδη natted.
Γενικοτερα, δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια αν πουλας 50ρες και κανεις load balancing με 200 ρες.
Δεν χρειαζεται καν να κανει πραγματικο bonding, καθοτι το bandwidth μεσα σε dc κοστιζει, και εδω μιλαμε για bulk internet.

Ομως στο ηρακλειο δεν προκυπτει οτι κανει τετοια πραγματα σε καθε περιπτωση.

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια συγνωμη, μιλαμε για το Ηρακλειο? Αν υπηρχαν τοσες Vdsl και τοσες πορτες , δεν θα ειχε προλαβει να τις παρει η Sky , αλλα οι συνδρομητες. Στις περισσοτερες περιοχες δεν υπαρχουν ελευθερες πορτες ουτε για δειγμα. Οτετζηδες μετακομιζουν κ δεν εχουν πορτα να μεταφερουν το τηλεφωνο τους, τι να λεμε τωρα. Χωρια οτι σε πολλες καμπινες ο οτε κοβει προσβαση σε παροχους κ χρησιμοποιει την ινα μονο για δικους του συνδρομητες.

----------


## griniaris

@netblues  

Οταν αγορασω το πακετο τους HOME AIR FIBER 100   και εχουν 50αρες   vdsl... θα μου δουλεψει σωστα ??

----------


## netblues

Οχι. Θα σε βσλει σε lb με 100ρες 200ρες η bw απο μισθωμένο. Αλλιως τα 100 θα τα βλεπεις μονο με torrents s και speedtest.

----------


## gsp

> Αν πουλας μεχρι 50 που ειναι το προβλημα με το load balancing?
> Οσο για τη στοχευση, εφοσον το link ειναι point to multipoint, οτι ειναι να γινει, γινεται απο τη μερια του χρηστη, στο βουνο δεν υπαρχει κατι, μιας και ο λοβος ειναι wide.
> Αυτο ριχνει παρα πολυ το τι χρειαζεται για να βρεις το peak.
> Δεξια-αριστερα, πανω κατω και ξανα... 
> 
> Κατι αντιστοιχο με τη στοχευση δορυφορου, οταν βαλεις επανω το πεδιομετρο και τον βρεις, δεν θελει πανω απο 2-3 λεπτα, και εχεις να παιξεις και με την κληση του lnb, και ο δορυφορος ειναι στα 35.000 km...


Ειπες τη μαγικη λεξη πεδιομετρο… αν μιλας τηλεφωνικα με καποιον που βλεπει το σημα στο δεκτη, ποση ωρα θα κανεις να βρεις τον δορυφορο?.. γιατι ναι 35.000Κm είναι αλλα μην ξεχνας ότι είναι μονο ληψη, και εκει και αν είναι ευρεια η ζωνη του αφου καλυπτει ολόκληρες ηπειρους… Αρα σκοπος δεν είναι μονο να "δεις" το panel.. ανα να σε "δει" και εκεινο και μαλιστα οσο καλυτερα γινεται!... αυτό σχολιασα εγω... διοτι εντελως τυχαια στην δευτερη προσπαθεια ειδε ένα σημα -56dbm και μετα βεβαια που δεν ειχε μόνιτορ επανω στην κεραια ουτε ξαναειδε τετοιο νουμερο και τελικα δεν ξερω που το κλειδωσε αφου το εβλεπαν από Τριπολη… anyway.. δικο τους καλο θα εκαναν...

----------


## netblues

Αν εννοεις οτι αυτος που στηνει δεν εχει τροπο να βλεπει το σημα, ε ναι, προφανως η στοχευση δυσκολα θα ειναι βελτιστη...
Ειναι βλακεια να μην χρησιμοποει το rssi του δεκτη. Αν το εχει, δεν χρειαζεται να μιλαει με κανεναν. Και γινεται σε 2 λεπτα.
Το αν ειναι μονο ληψη δεν παιζει ρολο, σημασια εχει η σωστη ευθυγραμιση.
Ο δορυφορος συγκριτικα ειναι δυσκολοτερο να σκοπευθει, καθοτι λιγες μοιρες δεξιοτερα αριστεροτερα ειναι ΑΛΛΟΣ δορυφορος..

----------


## griniaris

> Οχι. Θα σε βσλει σε lb με 100ρες 200ρες η bw απο μισθωμένο. Αλλιως τα 100 θα τα βλεπεις μονο με torrents s και speedtest.


Αυτο εννοω βρε. Οτι στην ουσια ΔΕΝ ειναι bonding. Παντα load-balance ειναι. 
απλα επειδη η ταχυτητα του τελικου χρηστη ειναι παντα μικροτερη απο την μικροτερη ταχυτητα που μπαινει στο load-balance ..... τοτε δινει την εντυπωση του bonding. 

Και τελος... αν ηταν bonding ΟΛΑ τα πακετα του τελικου χρηστη θα ακολουθουσαν ΠΑΝΤΑ την ιδια διαδρομη . 
Ενω στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μπορει να ειναι ασσυμετρη και διαφορετικη η διαδρομη. 
Τιποτα δεν το διασφαλιζει αυτο και για μενα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για την ασφαλεια.

Τελωσπαντων. Μην γεμιζουμε αλλο το νημα με offtopic.  Εξαλλου αυτα που εγραψε ο @AlphaServers κατα την αποψη μου δεν ισχυουν.

----------


## gsp

> Αν εννοεις οτι αυτος που στηνει δεν εχει τροπο να βλεπει το σημα, ε ναι, προφανως η στοχευση δυσκολα θα ειναι βελτιστη...
> Ειναι βλακεια να μην χρησιμοποει το rssi του δεκτη. Αν το εχει, δεν χρειαζεται να μιλαει με κανεναν. Και γινεται σε 2 λεπτα.
> Το αν ειναι μονο ληψη δεν παιζει ρολο, σημασια εχει η σωστη ευθυγραμιση.
> Ο δορυφορος συγκριτικα ειναι δυσκολοτερο να σκοπευθει, καθοτι λιγες μοιρες δεξιοτερα αριστεροτερα ειναι ΑΛΛΟΣ δορυφορος..


με βρίσκεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ συμφωνο.. και ναι δυστυχως ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιει το RSSI της κεραιας… μιλανε στο τηλεφωνο.. "ελα στριψε λιγο.. ναι πανω.. ναι κατω.. ωπααα.. καλα ειμαστε.. " αυτό ηταν όταν στηθηκα για ρογδια… 12800 μετρα από την ταρατσα μου... μαλλον είναι πιο μαγκες από αυτους που τα κατασκευασαν… τι rssi και μ@#@#@ … χα χα χα .. τι antenna alignment μενου που εχει μεσα.. να τα βρασουμε αυτά!...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## netblues

Δεν εχει νοημα να κανεις bonding, οταν μπορεις να κανεις απλα load balance, απλα για λογους κοστους και πολυπλοκοτητας.
Γενικοτερα load balancing με stickiness, γιατι αλλιως τα sessions χανονται και ξανακανεις login πολυ συχνα.

Αυτα που γραφτηκαν μπορει να ισχυουν, καθοτι ειναι ενας φτηνος τροπος να αγορασεις bandwidth, αν και απο καποιο σημειο και μετα, η διαχειριση τετοιων συνδεσεων γινεται προβληματικη και δεν συμφερει.
Μεχρι ομως να αποκτησεις κοσμο ειναι μια λυση που σου επιτρεπει να αναπτυχθεις.
Μη κοιτας το πυκνο και χωρις vdsl ηρακλειο.
Παρε την περιπτωση αγροτικων περιοχων.. Λιγες συνδεσεις , 24ρες σε μεγαλες αποστασεις. Απο την κορυφη ενος λοφου, αν το ταιζεις απο το κεντρο του νομου με 1-2 vdsl με lb, μια χαρα λυση.

----------


## DaHaKa4

@gsp

Άρα την προτείνεις για απλή χρήση Internet?? Είμαι σκεπτικός ακόμα, πήγα και στον OTE να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω αλλά δεν ξέρουν αν έχουν γραμμές και πρέπει να βρω τηλέφωνα από κάποιο άτομο εκεί να δουν αν έχουν ελεύθερες θέσεις κτλ.

Επίσης ο εξοπλισμός δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορεί να μπει στην ταράτσα γιατί είμαι σε πολυκατοικία και λογικά θα πρέπει να μπει σε μπαλκόνι, χωρίς βέβαια να έχω κάποια άλλη πολυκατοικία κοντα που να εμποδίζει αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχω οπτική επαφή στο γιουχτα

----------


## griniaris

> @gsp
> 
> Άρα την προτείνεις για απλή χρήση Internet?? Είμαι σκεπτικός ακόμα, πήγα και στον OTE να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω αλλά δεν ξέρουν αν έχουν γραμμές και πρέπει να βρω τηλέφωνα από κάποιο άτομο εκεί να δουν αν έχουν ελεύθερες θέσεις κτλ.
> 
> Επίσης ο εξοπλισμός δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορεί να μπει στην ταράτσα γιατί είμαι σε πολυκατοικία και λογικά θα πρέπει να μπει σε μπαλκόνι, χωρίς βέβαια να έχω κάποια άλλη πολυκατοικία κοντα που να εμποδίζει αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχω οπτική επαφή στο γιουχτα


Εγω που χρησιμοποιω μακρινα λινκ απο το 2003 σου λεω να μην την φοβασαι την ιδεα wifi-internet. Ασχετα απο τις αλλες συζητησεις μας περι τεχνολογιας , ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση αν δεν μπορεις να εχεις αλλιως ιντερνετ.

Οσο για την πολυκατοικια, ειναι σαν να βαζεις κεραια τηλεορασης στην ταρατσα. Ενα καλωδιο δικτυου θα κατεβαινει που θα μπαινει στο σπιτι σου.

----------


## gsp

> @gsp
> 
> Άρα την προτείνεις για απλή χρήση Internet?? Είμαι σκεπτικός ακόμα, πήγα και στον OTE να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω αλλά δεν ξέρουν αν έχουν γραμμές και πρέπει να βρω τηλέφωνα από κάποιο άτομο εκεί να δουν αν έχουν ελεύθερες θέσεις κτλ.
> 
> Επίσης ο εξοπλισμός δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορεί να μπει στην ταράτσα γιατί είμαι σε πολυκατοικία και λογικά θα πρέπει να μπει σε μπαλκόνι, χωρίς βέβαια να έχω κάποια άλλη πολυκατοικία κοντα που να εμποδίζει αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχω οπτική επαφή στο γιουχτα


Πολύ καλυτερη από ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σημεια στον προβληματικο νομο Ηρακλειου.. οποτε ναι προσωπικα θα τη συστηνα ανεπιφύλακτα... (τουλάχιστον με τα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα αφου παιζω ενα μηνα και κατι ) Αν από μπαλκονι βλέπεις δεν εχει σημασια το υψος, γιατι στην περιπτωση πολυκατοικίας μπορει απλα να μην υπαρχει οδευση για να παει το καλωδιο στο διαμερισμα σου η μπορει να είναι μεγαλη φασαρια χωρις αυτό να σημαινει ότι είναι αδυνατο..

----------


## DaHaKa4

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά με με βγάλατε από πολύ σκέψη. Ξέρεις αν ισχύει ότι δεν δίνουν 24 άρες από μαραθιτη??

----------


## gsp

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά με με βγάλατε από πολύ σκέψη. Ξέρεις αν ισχύει ότι δεν δίνουν 24 άρες από μαραθιτη??


Πιθανως δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.. αν δεν εχουν από που να σου δωσουν θα παρεις από εκει αναγκαστικα… Εγω όταν με γυρισαν 24αρα ειχα και δεν μου ειπαν κατι για αναβαθμιση, εγω το ζητησα και με ανεβασαν παραλληλα… Μπορεις όμως φανταζομαι να το ρωτήσεις όταν θα επικοινωνήσεις μαζι τους.. Τουλάχιστον στο pre-sales είναι μια χαρα επεξηγηματικοι και ευγενικοι...

----------


## griniaris

> Πολύ καλυτερη από ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σημεια στον προβληματικο νομο Ηρακλειου.. οποτε ναι προσωπικα θα τη συστηνα ανεπιφύλακτα... (τουλάχιστον με τα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα αφου παιζω ενα μηνα και κατι ) Αν από μπαλκονι βλέπεις δεν εχει σημασια το υψος, γιατι στην περιπτωση πολυκατοικίας μπορει απλα να μην υπαρχει οδευση για να παει το καλωδιο στο διαμερισμα σου η μπορει να είναι μεγαλη φασαρια χωρις αυτό να σημαινει ότι είναι αδυνατο..


Οσο ψηλοτερα τοσο καλυτερα. Ειδικα για τοσο μακρινα λινκ.   Μπαινουμε σε τεχνικες λεπτομεριες τωρα αλλα υπαρχει και η ζωνη fresnel που πρεπει να ληφθει υποψιν. 



Επομενως θα επιμεινω για την ταρατσα.

----------


## gsp

> Οσο ψηλοτερα τοσο καλυτερα. Ειδικα για τοσο μακρινα λινκ.   Μπαινουμε σε τεχνικες λεπτομεριες τωρα αλλα υπαρχει και η ζωνη fresnel που πρεπει να ληφθει υποψιν. 
> 
> 
> 
> Επομενως θα επιμεινω για την ταρατσα.


Πασο.. αλλα πιστεψε με αν λαμβαναν τέτοιες παραμέτρους υποψη η διαδικασια της εγκαταστασης θα ηταν μια πολύ διαφορετικη εμπειρια από αυτή που βιωσα εγω!!! χα χα χα… (κατι λεγαμε πριν για rssi κλπ)… Προς το παρον αυτό που ειδα εγω ηταν "πιανει?... οκ.. καλα εισαι!"....

----------


## FGuile

Ταρατσα οπως λενε τα παιδια παραπανω κ θα εισαι μια χαρα. Ξερω και συνδρομητη που ζητησε να συνδεθει με τον εκει κομβο και του ειπαν οτι δε δινουν 24αρες απο τον εκει κομβο. Αυτο τωρα μεχρι κ πριν 2 βδομαδες. Τωρα αν αλλαξε κατι ή δινουν κατ'εξαιρεση, δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## kmpar

> καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα, με αυτά που θα σας γράψω θα σας λύσω πολλές απορίες. γνωρίζω πολύ κάλα την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία και το τρόπο που δουλεύει. λοιπόν για το ηράκλειο Κρήτης η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία παίρνει δίκτυο από την synapsecom Αθηνά, (datacenter)  500/500 Kαι το περνάει από δίκτυο της wind και κάνει ένα κέντρο οπού έχει ρουτερ mikrokit και από εκεί από ταράτσα το στέλνει βουνό και από βουνό το στέλνει σε πελάτες επίσης σε πολλά Σήμια παίρνει γραμμές από οτέ οπού έχει vdsl 50 και 100 και στο mikro kit οι 3 50 αρες γίνονται 150 κατέβασμα και 15 ανέβασμα. ένα τέτοιο σύστημα μπορεί να καλύψει  και 200 πελάτες, μιας και το δίκτυο είναι SHARED. εν ολίγης έτσι δουλεύουν, και σε γενικές γραμμές είναι μια χαρά, για περιοχές που έχουν προβλήματα. σε κακοκαιριές όλες οι ασύρματες ζεύξεις έχουν τα θεματάκια τους άλλα εντάξει.... αυτά εν ολιγης!! προσωρινά αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση είναι οκ.


Το να παίρνουν vdsl και να την μοιράζουν το παίρνω απλά σαν αστείο...Δεν νομίζω να παίζει αυτο το σενάριο σε σοβαρή εταιρία...Πως γραμμή 150/15 θα καλύψει 200 πελάτες μόνο εσύ μπορείς να μας το εξηγήσεις....

----------


## griniaris

> Το να παίρνουν vdsl και να την μοιράζουν το παίρνω απλά σαν αστείο...Δεν νομίζω να παίζει αυτο το σενάριο σε σοβαρή εταιρία...Πως γραμμή 150/15 θα καλύψει 200 πελάτες μόνο εσύ μπορείς να μας το εξηγήσεις....





> Καλησπερα και καλως ορισες ,
> 
> Λιγο περιεργα φαινονται και ακουγονται. 
> Τελωσπαντως δεν θα γραψω αυτα που σκεφτομαι αλλα μακαρι να βγω ψευτης.




Ειπα να μην το σχολιασω.  :Razz:  ξυνεις πληγες....

----------


## netblues

Ολα γίνονται. Η άσκηση έχει παίξει καιρο σε διαφορους επαρχιακους wisp, με θεματακια, αλλα είναι πραγματικοτητα.
Ποσο καλα δουλευει ειναι πολυ σχετικο. Παντως 2 διακοσαρες vdsl σε lb, αντεχουν 30 24/1 συνδεσεις με σχετική ανεση

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια τσαμπα συζηταμε. Ουτε καν δεν παιζει αυτο το σεναριο για Ηρακλειο με τις vdsl. Καταρχας οι 24αρες της Sky παιρνουν πραγματικο upload ανω των 2Μεγα.... Αυτο απο μονο του ακυρωνει τον παραπανω ισχυρισμο.

----------


## ultrahd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις FGuile.Εσυ τελικά για ποιο πακέτο πληρώνεις ? Έχεις 100/10 τελικά ή όχι ?
Για 100/10 υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να είναι διαθέσιμη σε κάποιον από τους κόμβους ?

Δεν αποκλείω να μπορεί να πιάνω και από τους κόμβους σε Μαραθιτη ή Άγιο Μηνα.Δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να εκτιμησω σίγουρα αν υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο στη μέση. 

Απ ότι κατάλαβα σε router σου έχουν δύο επιλογές mikrotik και κάποιο άλλο.Το mikrotik σε τι υπερτερεί σε σχέση με το άλλο router? Αν φυσικά υπερτερεί. 

Επίσης επειδή απ ότι κατάλαβα θα κατέβει ένα ftp καλώδιο από την κεραία στην ταράτσα προς το router: Αν κάποιος χρειάζεται ενδεχομένως να μετακινει το router σε διάφορα σημεία του σπιτιού φαντάζομαι θα είναι λίγο θεματακι. Μελλοντικά θέλω να έχω το router σε ένα σημείο του σπιτιού και να έχω αρκετές υποδοχές ethernet σε κάθε δωμάτιο του σπιτιού /όροφο (το σπίτι είναι μεζονέτα)   ώστε να έχω Internet σε κάθε δωμάτιο. 
Που θα προτεινατε να τοποθετήσω το router εφόσον προχωρήσω με την skytelecom?

----------


## griniaris

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις FGuile.Εσυ τελικά για ποιο πακέτο πληρώνεις ? Έχεις 100/10 τελικά ή όχι ?
> Για 100/10 υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να είναι διαθέσιμη σε κάποιον από τους κόμβους ?
> 
> Δεν αποκλείω να μπορεί να πιάνω και από τους κόμβους σε Μαραθιτη ή Άγιο Μηνα.Δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να εκτιμησω σίγουρα αν υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο στη μέση. 
> 
> Απ ότι κατάλαβα σε router σου έχουν δύο επιλογές mikrotik και κάποιο άλλο.Το mikrotik σε τι υπερτερεί σε σχέση με το άλλο router? Αν φυσικά υπερτερεί. 
> 
> Επίσης επειδή απ ότι κατάλαβα θα κατέβει ένα ftp καλώδιο από την κεραία στην ταράτσα προς το router: *Αν κάποιος χρειάζεται ενδεχομένως να μετακινει το router σε διάφορα σημεία του σπιτιού φαντάζομαι θα είναι λίγο θεματακι.* Μελλοντικά θέλω να έχω το router σε ένα σημείο του σπιτιού και να έχω αρκετές υποδοχές ethernet σε κάθε δωμάτιο του σπιτιού /όροφο (το σπίτι είναι μεζονέτα)   ώστε να έχω Internet σε κάθε δωμάτιο. 
> Που θα προτεινατε να τοποθετήσω το router εφόσον προχωρήσω με την skytelecom?


Αυτο ειναι τοσο προβλημα .... οσο προβλημα ειναι να εχεις χ-dsl και να θες να μετακινησεις το modem-router.  ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι. Απλα αντι να εχεις στον τοιχο πριζα τηλεφωνου...εχεις  καλωδιο δικτυου. 

Αν υπαρχει δομημενη καλωδιωση στο σπιτι κανεις οτι θελεις... βαζεις οποια συσκευη θες οπου θες.

----------


## FGuile

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις FGuile.Εσυ τελικά για ποιο πακέτο πληρώνεις ? Έχεις 100/10 τελικά ή όχι ?
> Για 100/10 υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να είναι διαθέσιμη σε κάποιον από τους κόμβους ?
> 
> Δεν αποκλείω να μπορεί να πιάνω και από τους κόμβους σε Μαραθιτη ή Άγιο Μηνα.Δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να εκτιμησω σίγουρα αν υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο στη μέση. 
> 
> Απ ότι κατάλαβα σε router σου έχουν δύο επιλογές mikrotik και κάποιο άλλο.Το mikrotik σε τι υπερτερεί σε σχέση με το άλλο router? Αν φυσικά υπερτερεί. 
> 
> Επίσης επειδή απ ότι κατάλαβα θα κατέβει ένα ftp καλώδιο από την κεραία στην ταράτσα προς το router: Αν κάποιος χρειάζεται ενδεχομένως να μετακινει το router σε διάφορα σημεία του σπιτιού φαντάζομαι θα είναι λίγο θεματακι. Μελλοντικά θέλω να έχω το router σε ένα σημείο του σπιτιού και να έχω αρκετές υποδοχές ethernet σε κάθε δωμάτιο του σπιτιού /όροφο (το σπίτι είναι μεζονέτα)   ώστε να έχω Internet σε κάθε δωμάτιο. 
> Που θα προτεινατε να τοποθετήσω το router εφόσον προχωρήσω με την skytelecom?


Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι απο Ροδια δεν παιρνεις 100αρι. Εγω ειμαι τωρα πλεον σε 50αρι πακετο. Απο τους αλλους 3 κομβους οι 100αρες απο οσο γνωριζω πανε πολυ καλα. Λογικα μεχρι το τελος Φεβρουαριου θα υπαρχουν και αλλες κεραιες, οποτε θα υπαρχει κ μεγαλυτερη καλυψη για ολες τις ταχυτητες φανταζομαι.

Προς το παρον το Mikrotik απλα δινει περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες και λειτουργιες για τους πιο ψαγμενους χρηστες. Προσωπικα ειχα ενα fritzbox δικο μου συνδεμενο, τωρα εχω βαλει ενα Asus DSL-ac68u. Και τα δυο μια χαρα λειτουργουν.

Ετσι οπως το ακουω θα ελεγα το εξης. Βαλε το ρουτερ εκει που θα μπορεσεις αργοτερα να βαλεις ενα μεγαλο switch και να μοιρασεις ethernet σε ολο το σπιτι με την βοηθεια ενος ηλεκτρολογου. Πες στην εγκατασταση να σου αφησει κ λιγο παραπανω καλωδιο αν γινεται για μικρομετακινησεις σε αυτον τον χωρο.

----------


## aangelis

> Το bonding γινεται απο την μερια του παροχου. οχι απο την μερια του πελατη.


Μπορείς να στήσεις μια εγκατάσταση για bonding (server side) σε προνομιακό σημείο καλής πρόσβαση από τους ISP που σε ενδιαφέρει, για παράδειγμα σε ένα data center στην Αττική και κατόπιν να κάνεις bonding (client side) από οπουδήποτε στο internet και με οποιονδήποτε συνδυασμό γραμμών και ISP.
Πραγματικό bonding και όχι load balancing. Η λύση αυτή δεν απαιτεί τη συναίνεση των ISP και μάλιστα το latency στην περίπτωση που ο πελάτης είναι κοντά (Ελλαδικό χώρο) είναι χαμηλό.

----------


## netblues

Ναι, μπορεις, αλλα το bandwidth εντος dc δεν ειναι απεριοριστο, κοστιζει ,προυποθετει administration και server, και εχει νοημα για επαγγελματικες εγκαταστασεις καποιων απαιτησεων, οχι για bulk internet access.

Και καλο χρησο το bonding, αλλα για να μην εισαι απο πανω, πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να γινεται monitor το througput και το latency, και οταν αλλαζει το traffic να μοιραζεται αντιστοιχα αυτοματα. Και προφανως για να κανεις bonding, δεν εχεις οπτικες ινες end to end που ειναι σαφως πιο σταθερες αλλα κανα κακομοιρο adsl/vdsl με λαθη.
Συνταγη για πανικους αλλα το λες και job security... 

Σε καθε περιπτωση επειδη ειμαστε στο thread της skytelecom στο ηρακλειο τσι κρητης, να πουμε οτι απο οτι φαινεται το bandwidth ειναι καθαρο, με ενα απλο nat απο synapsecom. Ουτε vdsl, ουτε bonding ουτε load balancing.
Aυτα μπορει να συμβαινουν σε αλλες περιοχες, αλλα οχι εδω.
(αμα ειναι να το κουβαλησεις απο μακρυα, παιρνεις μισθωμενο bw, ουτως η αλλως θες που θες το μισθωμενο για τη μεταφορα του, δεν εχει νοημα οτιδηποτε αλλο.)
Ειναι και λογικο, αν δεν υπαρχει πουθενα vdsl στη περιοχη ακομα και αν ηθελε να το κανει, που θα το βρει?

----------


## aangelis

Τέτοιες υπηρεσίες (bonding) προσφέρονται για εταιρικούς πελάτες χρόνια τώρα. Κάποιες είναι με το κλειδί στο χέρι, με κλειστό custom μηχάνημα. Εσύ του βάζεις τις τοπικές συνδέσεις, ότι μπορείς να βρεις και αυτό δουλεύει.
Για τον συγκεκριμένο wisp εάν κάνει bonding, με τι τύπου τοπικές συνδέσεις, πόσες, κλπ φυσικά μόνο οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουν.
Εάν όμως στήσεις ένα ωραίο και καλό bonding κάπου που υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα γρήγορων VDSL συνδέσεων, το μόνο εύκολο είναι μετά να μεταφέρεις τη σύνδεση με ασύρματα link σε κατάλληλα σημεία για το στήσιμο των ασύρματων ζεύξεων προς τους τελικούς πελάτες.
Όσων αφορά το κόστος του bandwidth σε data center, να φάνε και οι κότες.

----------


## netblues

Το γνωριζω, αλλα το traffic δεν ειναι απεριοριστο, αν και εξαρταται τι πελατης εισαι.

Ομως οταν πουλας πολλες μικροτερες συνδεσεις, και αν υποθεσουμε οτι υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες 200ρες vdsl, για ποιο λογο να κανεις bonding, οταν ενα απλο load balancing πρακτικα θα κανει την ιδια δουλεια.
Γενικοτερα, αν εχεις διαθεσιμο dc ΔΕΝ θα παιξεις με vdsl. Οι vdsl ειναι shared access και οταν φορτωσουν κοσμο, και αρχισει το φαινομενο του πιτταρισμενου dslam, ειναι πρακτικα αχρηστες, αν δεν θες να χασεις πελατες.

Το εχω δει ολο αυτο το εργο σε νησι του αιγαιου, οπου ο τυπος μοιραζε adsl σε beachoμπαρα που βαζαν access point στις ομπρελες.
Με μια λεξη, κολαση. Με πολλες, ringing, packet loss, disconnections, dropped sessions. H επιτομη του δεν δουλευει τιποτε.

----------


## aangelis

Συμφέρει το bonding. Είναι καθαρά τεχνικός ο λόγος. Έχει δυνατό fail over, συνδυασμό των ταχυτήτων των τοπικών συνδέσεων και μια "τελική" σύνδεση ανά απομακρυσμένο σημείο που λειτουργεί με τις δικές σου IP. Κανείς από τους πελάτες δεν βλέπει (δεν μπορεί να δει) ότι περνά από δίκτυα τρίτων ISP.

----------


## netblues

Το fail over εξαρταται απο τον μηχανισμο υλοποιησης του bonding. Ευκολα το ιδιο ισχυει και για το lb. Απο τη στιγμη που ηδη κανεις nat στο core μιας και δεν εχεις public ip range, πολλα γινονται.
Επιμενω, το μονο πλεονεκτημα του bonding, εναντι του lb, ειναι το single connection throughput (και οι δικες σου ip μεσα απο το dc αν το χρειαζεσαι). Οταν το single subscriber performance καλυπτεται απο ενα μονο member του lb, κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τιποτε.
Και το bonding ηρθε για να καλυψει το χαμηλο performace στο last mile. Στον wisp το last mile ειναι το βασικο προιόν.

Ναι δεν ειναι και πολυ επαγγελματικο να πουλας συνδεση wisp και στο whatismyip να εμφανιζεται otenet διευθυνση, αλλα στην αναγκη ολα παιζουν. Ποσοι θα το καταλαβουν/ασχοληθουν πιστευεις?

----------


## griniaris

Επειδη εχουμε ξεφυγει κατα πολυ απο το θεμα του νηματος.....

Αυτα που εγραψε ο   @AlphaServers  κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι λογια που δεν ισχυουν.
Αλλα και αν υποθετικα ισχυαν... παλι load balance θα ηταν και οχι bonding. 
Το aggregate γινεται απο τον ISP για να ειναι κανονικο bonding.  

Τωρα περι bonding , τι ειναι , τι κανει , πως υλοποιειται...   θα το αναλυσουμε αν θελετε σε ενα αλλο θεμα. 

Εδω δεν ειναι το καταλληλο .

----------


## aangelis

Οι λύσεις του bonding και του load balancing έχουν η κάθε μια τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά τους.
Ο μηχανικός που σχεδιάζει ένα δίκτυο λαμβάνει υπόψη τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά κάθε προσφερόμενης τεχνολογίας καθώς και άλλους τεχνικούς περιορισμούς που του έχουν τεθεί, όπως ίσως και νομικούς.

Αυτό που θέλω να επισημάνω με τα προηγούμενα post είναι ότι το αρχικό μήνυμα "Το bonding γινεται απο την μερια του παροχου. οχι απο την μερια του πελατη" δεν ισχύει 100%.
Bonding μπορεί να γίνει με τέτοιο τρόπο που οι πάροχοι (ADSL, VDSL, FTTH, 4G κοκ) συνδέσεων προς τον πελάτη να μην είναι ενήμεροι και να μην χρειάζεται να προβούν σε κάποια ειδική ενέργεια προκειμένου να υλοποιηθεί αυτή η τεχνολογία.

----------


## griniaris

> Αυτό που θέλω να επισημάνω με τα προηγούμενα post είναι ότι το αρχικό μήνυμα "Το bonding γινεται απο την μερια του παροχου. οχι απο την μερια του πελατη" δεν ισχύει 100%.
> Bonding μπορεί να γίνει με τέτοιο τρόπο που οι πάροχοι (ADSL, VDSL, FTTH, 4G κοκ) συνδέσεων προς τον πελάτη να μην είναι ενήμεροι και να μην χρειάζεται να προβούν σε κάποια ειδική ενέργεια προκειμένου να υλοποιηθεί αυτή η τεχνολογία.


Δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.. 

Εχει αναλυθει και σχολιαστει παραπολλες φορες στο νημα Εδώ μιλάμε για Mikrotik RouterBoard

Οποτε αν θες συνεχιζουμε εκει.

----------


## AlphaServers

καλήμερα σε όλους!! σαν πρώην συνεργάτης επιτρέψτε μου να γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω, όπως και να έχει είναι μια χαρά εταιρία, και δεν έχει σημασία πως και από που παίρνει ίντερνετ. εν ολιγης σας είπα πως γίνετε όλο το φάσμα με το νετ. 
και για όσους  έχουν απορία για τα ping είναι μια χαρά, μιας και ενεργοποιούν το fasth path  όποτε έχει σχετικά νορμάλ ping.

----------


## aangelis

Έχω σχεδιάσει, υλοποιήσει, κοκ δίκτυα στο παρελθόν που περιελάμβαναν bonding σε διάφορα επίπεδα και τοπολογίες και όλα λειτούργησαν ομαλά. Είναι μια τεχνολογία πολύ κοινή και ειδικά η περίπτωση που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Νομίζω το κάλυψα το θέμα και δεν υπάρχει κάτι να προσθέσω.

----------


## Telumetar

> καλήμερα σε όλους!! σαν πρώην συνεργάτης επιτρέψτε μου να γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω, όπως και να έχει είναι μια χαρά εταιρία, και δεν έχει σημασία πως και από που παίρνει ίντερνετ. εν ολιγης σας είπα πως γίνετε όλο το φάσμα με το νετ. 
> και για όσους  έχουν απορία για τα ping είναι μια χαρά, μιας και ενεργοποιούν το fasth path  όποτε έχει σχετικά νορμάλ ping.


Επέτρεψε μας να αμφιβάλουμε περι τους σκοπούς σου καθώς έκανες πριν λιγες ημέρες λογαριασμό κι αυτο ειναι μόλις το 2ο post σου στο forum. Θα σου εφιστήσω την προσοχή στο τι θα γράψεις καθώς τα πάντα ελέγχονται. Κι άλλοι επιχείρησαν να βγάλουν μπρος το δικό τους μαγαζάκι εις βάρος άλλων και τελικά το μονο που κέρδισαν ήταν την χλεύη μας.
Φιλικά

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*







> Επέτρεψε μας να αμφιβάλουμε περι τους σκοπούς σου καθώς έκανες πριν λιγες ημέρες λογαριασμό κι αυτο ειναι μόλις το 2ο post σου στο forum. Θα σου εφιστήσω την προσοχή στο τι θα γράψεις καθώς τα πάντα ελέγχονται. Κι άλλοι επιχείρησαν να βγάλουν μπρος το δικό τους μαγαζάκι εις βάρος άλλων και τελικά το μονο που κέρδισαν ήταν την χλεύη μας.
> Φιλικά


Πες να χρυσοστομε....  να μην τα λεω μονο εγω ....  και μετά  με λενε γκρινιαρη...   :Razz:   :ROFL:  

Πρωην συνεργατης παντως.....  χαχαχααχ  λες να τον διωξανε αραγε ?  :Thinking: 

Θα επρεπε παντως να υπογραφουν *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΕΧΕΜΥΘΕΙΑΣ*  Δεν γινεται ενας πρωην συνεργατης να βγαζει στη φορα ......







> εν ολιγης σας είπα πως γίνετε όλο το φάσμα με το νετ.



Αυτα ειναι εσωτερικα μυστικα.

----------


## Geros7

Πάλι γκρινιάζεις;  :ROFL: 

Μια ερώτηση που ίσως έχει απαντηθεί ήδη αλλά δεν θυμάμαι, τελικά χρειάζεται ρεύμα στην ταράτσα;

----------


## Telumetar

> Πάλι γκρινιάζεις; 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση που ίσως έχει απαντηθεί ήδη αλλά δεν θυμάμαι, τελικά χρειάζεται ρεύμα στην ταράτσα;


ω ναι!

----------


## x_undefined

Με το ίδιο καλώδιο που θα μπει στο σπίτι σου και θα συνδεθεί με το router δεν μεταφέρεται και το ρεύμα με PoE; Εννοώ δεν χρειάζεται κάποια πρίζα στην ταράτσα που πιθανώς να υπέθεσε ο Geros7.

----------


## AlphaServers

δεν με έδιωξε κανένας.1..     2..δεν πουλάω εγώ νετ... ώστε να θέλω να προωθήσω κάποιο μαγαζάκι που είδα σε κάποιο σχόλιο.... επίσης σας είπα πως δουλεύει το σύστημα όλο. τώρα εσείς μπορεί να λέτε ότι θέλετε.. no problem...  τωρα αν καποιος που γνωρίζει σας λέει πέντε πράγματα και εσείς είστε καχύποπτοι και μπλα μπλα μπλα.. καλά κάνετε..  όποτε συνεχίστε τα δικά σας. και άπλα κάντε θεωρίες πως γτ κτλ ¨) κάλο βράδυ καλή συνεχεία.

----------


## griniaris

> Πάλι γκρινιάζεις; 
> 
> *Μια ερώτηση που ίσως έχει απαντηθεί ήδη αλλά δεν θυμάμαι, τελικά χρειάζεται ρεύμα στην ταράτσα;*





> *ω ναι!*





> Με το ίδιο καλώδιο που θα μπει στο σπίτι σου και θα συνδεθεί με το router δεν *μεταφέρεται και το ρεύμα με PoE;* Εννοώ δεν χρειάζεται κάποια πρίζα στην ταράτσα που πιθανώς να υπέθεσε ο Geros7.


Αυτο ακριβως. Ναι μεν χρειαζεται ρευμα αλλα αυτο μεταφερεται μεσω του καλωδιου δικτυου.

Ολες αυτες οι συσκευες ειναι ετσι κατασκευασμενες να λειτουργουν με ΡοΕ .  

Αυτο ειναι καλο για 2 λογους. 
Πρωτον ειναι πανευλοκο στην τοποθετηση και δευτερον ειναι θεμα ασφαλειας. Αλλο τα 220ν στην ταρατσα και αλλο τα 12 ή 24 ή 48 ν .



ενα απλο σχεδιο για την συνδεσμολογια ειναι αυτο.  

Φαντασου οτι απο την κεραια μεχρι το σημειο που "μπαινει" το ρευμα (injection) μπορει να ειναι μεχρι και 60 -70 ακομα και 80 μετρα. 
Βεβαια αυτο προυποθετει να εχουμε καλης ποιοτητας καλωδιο , να μην εχουμε καταναλωση κοντα στα ορια του καλωδιου και να υπολογισουμε την πτωση τασης στην συσκευη οποτε να την αντισταθμισουμε με αναλογη αυξηση της στην αρχη.

Anyway, οποιος ασχοληθει με την ασυρματη μεταδοση εξωτερικου χωρου θα μεινει εκπληκτος με το τι μπορεις να καταφερεις αν ασχοληθεις και εχεις ορεξη να μαθεις.


EDIT : κατι πολυ σημαντικο που δεν ειδα να το αναφερει κανεις απο οσους εχουν ηδη συνδεθει....

χρειαζεται να τοποθετηθει και "προστασια" κοντα στην κεραια. Συνηθως τοποθετουμε ΑΥΤΑ. 

Για μενα ειναι MUST HAVE αφου προστατευουμε τον υπολοιπο εξοπλισμο μας αν συμβει κατι και δεν τα κλαιμε ολα μαζι.

----------


## FGuile

Ρευμα στην ταρατσα αυτη καθεαυτη δεν χρειαζεται , καθως το γειωμενο ftp που κατεβαινει μεσα στο σπιτι το συνδεεεις στο poe adapter της κεραιας (το εχει μεσα στη συσκευασια) και παιρνει ρευμα απο εκει. Ολοτελα αν εχεις Mikrotik router που εχει poe in/out δεν χρειαζεται ουτε το poe adapter.

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν με έδιωξε κανένας.1..     2..δεν πουλάω εγώ νετ... ώστε να θέλω να προωθήσω κάποιο μαγαζάκι που είδα σε κάποιο σχόλιο.... επίσης σας είπα πως δουλεύει το σύστημα όλο. τώρα εσείς μπορεί να λέτε ότι θέλετε.. no problem...  τωρα αν καποιος που γνωρίζει σας λέει πέντε πράγματα και εσείς είστε καχύποπτοι και μπλα μπλα μπλα.. καλά κάνετε..  όποτε συνεχίστε τα δικά σας. και άπλα κάντε θεωρίες πως γτ κτλ ¨) κάλο βράδυ καλή συνεχεία.


Φανταζομαι πως κανενας δεν εχει προβλημα να γραψει σχολιο ο οποιοσδηποτε και σιγουρα αν καποιος ειναι γνωστης κ δωσει πληροφοριες , μπορει να βοηθησει κ να εξηγησει πραγματα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι στα σχολια σου, τα μαθηματικα ειναι λιγο περιεργα και δεν βγαινουν εχω την εντυπωση. Αν δεν εγραψες κατι εκ παραδρομης, ειναι λογικο να κινει υποψιες το σχολιο σου. Επισης δεν ξεκαθαρισες σε ποιο σημειο του δικτυου της Sky συμβαινει αυτο και σε ποιο νομο.

----------


## gsp

Καλημέρα και από εμενα… νομιζω ότι καπου εχει χαθει λιγακι η μπαλα… Οντως το νημα αφορα τη SkyTelecom στο Ηρακλειο και φανταζομαι σκοπος θα ηταν να βοηθησει υποψηφιους συνδρομητες αλλα και ηδη υπάρχοντες με τυχον προβλήματα... ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ για bonding, για ξεbonding και οποιαδήποτε άλλη λεπτομερεια… εγω ΕΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ... 10 χρονια "δεμενος" στο ΣΑΠΙΟ δικτυο του ΟΤΕ παντα πληρωνα για 24αρα και επαιρνα από 2 εως 6 μετα βιας.. Το upload? Ουτε για συζητηση και ελπιζω να γνωριζουν οι σχετικοι ότι όταν μιλαμε για νουμερα κατω του 1Mbit (πολύ) και 200 να ειχες down η συνδεση παλι θα σερνοταν!..(αυτό είναι το TCP)...Άρα δεν με ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά καθόλου ΠΩΣ μου φέρνουν το ίντερνετ όταν αυτό παίζει μπάλα!

Καταληγοντας λοιπον και για να μη το ζαλιζουμε… οι ανθρωποι εδωσαν ΛΥΣΗ στο Ηρακλειο και προσκυνω για αυτό!!! Ελπιζοντας παντα ότι θα διαρκεσει… Η γραμμη μου εχει ping 14-16ms που δεν εβλεπα ουτε ονειρο στην ADSL… Το upload είναι σχεδόν ΠΑΝΤΑ σταθερο!! Το download ΔΕΝ είναι σταθερο.. αλλα είναι ΕΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΣ καλυτερο από αυτό που ειχα.. ειτε μετραω 20 ειτε μετραω 40 ειτε μετραω 70 (ναι εχει τυχει και αυτό)… Το κοστος είναι ΙΔΙΟ (σχεδόν) πλην τον εξοπλισμο που όμως είναι δικος μου οποτε και δεν εχω καμια δευσμευση να κοψω ότι ωρα θελω (μου το ειπαν οι ιδιοι.. αφήστε τα συμβολαια κλπ)…

Αρα τι το ΖΑΛΙΖΟΥΜΕ? SkyTelecom ευχαριστούμε και ελπιζουμε να σταθεις στο υψος των περιστάσεων και στην πολύ καλη εικονα που εχεις δειξει μεχρι τωρα παρα τα οποια προβλήματα!

Υ.Γ.και φυσικά το όλο θέμα δεν αφορά τους μετρημένους στα δάχτυλα που τυγχάνει να βρίσκονται μερικά μέτρα από κάποιο dslam οπότε να απολαμβάνουν πραγματικές ταχύτητες έναντι των πακέτων που έχουν.. ας καθίσουν στην σιγουριά του χαλκού να είναι και το δικο μας δίκτυο πιο ξεφορτωτο!  :Smile: 

Την καλημέρα μου φιλικα σε ολους!

----------


## FGuile

> Καλημέρα και από εμενα… νομιζω ότι καπου εχει χαθει λιγακι η μπαλα… Οντως το νημα αφορα τη SkyTelecom στο Ηρακλειο και φανταζομαι σκοπος θα ηταν να βοηθησει υποψηφιους συνδρομητες αλλα και ηδη υπάρχοντες με τυχον προβλήματα... ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ για bonding, για ξεbonding και οποιαδήποτε άλλη λεπτομερεια… εγω ΕΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ... 10 χρονια "δεμενος" στο ΣΑΠΙΟ δικτυο του ΟΤΕ παντα πληρωνα για 24αρα και επαιρνα από 2 εως 6 μετα βιας.. Το upload? Ουτε για συζητηση και ελπιζω να γνωριζουν οι σχετικοι ότι όταν μιλαμε για νουμερα κατω του 1Mbit (πολύ) και 200 να ειχες down η συνδεση παλι θα σερνοταν!..(αυτό είναι το TCP)...Άρα δεν με ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά καθόλου ΠΩΣ μου φέρνουν το ίντερνετ όταν αυτό παίζει μπάλα!
> 
> Καταληγοντας λοιπον και για να μη το ζαλιζουμε… οι ανθρωποι εδωσαν ΛΥΣΗ στο Ηρακλειο και προσκυνω για αυτό!!! Ελπιζοντας παντα ότι θα διαρκεσει… Η γραμμη μου εχει ping 14-16ms που δεν εβλεπα ουτε ονειρο στην ADSL… Το upload είναι σχεδόν ΠΑΝΤΑ σταθερο!! Το download ΔΕΝ είναι σταθερο.. αλλα είναι ΕΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΣ καλυτερο από αυτό που ειχα.. ειτε μετραω 20 ειτε μετραω 40 ειτε μετραω 70 (ναι εχει τυχει και αυτό)… Το κοστος είναι ΙΔΙΟ (σχεδόν) πλην τον εξοπλισμο που όμως είναι δικος μου οποτε και δεν εχω καμια δευσμευση να κοψω ότι ωρα θελω (μου το ειπαν οι ιδιοι.. αφήστε τα συμβολαια κλπ)…
> 
> Αρα τι το ΖΑΛΙΖΟΥΜΕ? SkyTelecom ευχαριστούμε και ελπιζουμε να σταθεις στο υψος των περιστάσεων και στην πολύ καλη εικονα που εχεις δειξει μεχρι τωρα παρα τα οποια προβλήματα!
> 
> Υ.Γ.και φυσικά το όλο θέμα δεν αφορά τους μετρημένους στα δάχτυλα που τυγχάνει να βρίσκονται μερικά μέτρα από κάποιο dslam οπότε να απολαμβάνουν πραγματικές ταχύτητες έναντι των πακέτων που έχουν.. ας καθίσουν στην σιγουριά του χαλκού να είναι και το δικο μας δίκτυο πιο ξεφορτωτο! 
> 
> Την καλημέρα μου φιλικα σε ολους!


Καλημερα, νομιζω τα ειπες ολα οπως ακριβως ειναι. Ωστοσο δεν ειναι κακο να μαθαινουμε κ καμαι τεχνικη λεπτομερεια μερικες φορες. Α και ενα ειναι σιγουρο. Οταν πας σε upload ανω των 5μεγα, δυσκολα ξαναγυρνας πισω.

----------


## Telumetar

> χρειαζεται να τοποθετηθει και "προστασια" κοντα στην κεραια. Συνηθως τοποθετουμε ΑΥΤΑ. 
> 
> Για μενα ειναι MUST HAVE αφου προστατευουμε τον υπολοιπο εξοπλισμο μας αν συμβει κατι και δεν τα κλαιμε ολα μαζι.


Λειτουργει σαν προστασια/σταθεροποιητής τάσης; Κι αυτο σε ποιο σημείο στην σύνδεση πρέπει να μπει ακριβώς ; 
ty!

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> Λειτουργει σαν προστασια/σταθεροποιητής τάσης; Κι αυτο σε ποιο σημείο στην σύνδεση πρέπει να μπει ακριβώς ; 
> ty!


Μπαινει ακριβως μετα την ''κεραια'' που εχουμε. Προστασια απο υπερταση ειναι ή απο στατικο ηλεκτρισμο κλπ κλπ.  

Επειδη ΔΕΝ ειναι γειωμενη πουθενα η κεραια ειναι εκτεθιμενη.  Οποτε απο το να περασουν πολλα volt μεσω του καλωδιου δικτυου και να μας καταστραψουν οτι εξοπλισμο εχουμε μετα... πχ ρουτερ , switch , Αccess point κλπ κλπ  μας προστατευει. Σαν αντικεραυνικο (αν μου επιτρεπεται να το πω ετσι) . Πιστεψε με εχω χασει αρκετα μηχανηματα με αυτο τον τροπο.

----------


## FGuile

Ουσιαστικα ειναι γειωμενη η κεραια λογω του ftp με γειωση καλωδιου που συνδεεται μεταξυ των δυο ακρων. Κυριως ειναι για αυτους που χρησιμοποιουν utp καλωδια. Βεβαια προαιρετικα σαν εξτρα ασφαλεια αμα θες το βαζεις. Ομως πρεπει να βαλεις 2. Ενα πανω στον ιστο στην κεραια και ενα στη χωνευτη του σπιτιου που μπαινει το καλωδιο απο την κεραια.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιο σημείο γειώνεται το FTP που λες;
Για ποιον λόγο αναφέρεις ότι χρειάζονται 2 Surge Protector;
Πως θα εξασφαλίσεις την σωστή γείωση και στις 2 περιπτώσεις;

----------


## Geros7

Καλημέρα παλικάρια, διάβασα στο facebook πως η sky telecom θα βγάλει τους αναμεταδότες από τη Ρογδιά.. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι; Γιατί υποτίθεται πως Τρίτη θα έρθουν να με συνδέσουν με Ρογδιά εμένα

----------


## emeliss

> Ουσιαστικα ειναι γειωμενη η κεραια λογω του ftp με γειωση καλωδιου που συνδεεται μεταξυ των δυο ακρων. Κυριως ειναι για αυτους που χρησιμοποιουν utp καλωδια. Βεβαια προαιρετικα σαν εξτρα ασφαλεια αμα θες το βαζεις. Ομως πρεπει να βαλεις 2. Ενα πανω στον ιστο στην κεραια και ενα στη χωνευτη του σπιτιου που μπαινει το καλωδιο απο την κεραια.


Κάποια καλώδια FTP έχουν καλό καλώδιο ESD. Αν χρησιμοποιηθούν αντίστοιχοι κονεκτορες, αν η γείωση στα σημεία επαφής είναι καλή και αν η εγκατάσταση είναι χαμηλού κινδύνου (σπάνια τρώει χτυπήματα λόγω θέσης), τότε ίσως να είναι επαρκής. 
Μετά πάμε στην εγκατάσταση surge arrest πρώτα πάνω, πάλι σε καλή γείωση και μετά αν απαιτείται και κάτω, πάλι σε καλή γείωση. Συχνά το ρόλο κάτω αναλαμβάνει το PoE injector. 
Στην πράξη στις πόλεις οι περισσότερες εγκαταστάσεις είναι χαμηλού κινδύνου και μπορεί να την βγάλουν και χωρίς τίποτα, αν και δεν προτείνεται.

----------


## FGuile

Το καλωδιο που σου βαζουν ειναι το Ubiquiti ftp με εξτρα αγωγο γειωσης που τερματιζεται με αντιστοιχα μεταλικα κλιπσακια που εχουν υποδοχη της γειωσης. 

Ενα τυπικο σπιτι που εχει μια οκ γειωση, λογικα δεν θα αντιμετωπισει προβλημα. Η κεραια στην ταρατσα λογικα παταει καπου σταθερα και βιδωνεται πανω της. Η κεραια καταληγει στο Poe adapter της κεραιας που εχει σουκο πριζα.

Προφανως θελει 2, αφου εχει 2 ακρα το καλωδιο. Οριστε και το σχετικο απο το manual της κεραιας. Επειδη ειμαι αρκετα ανησυχος με αυτα το ειχα πρωτορωτησει. H απαντηση ηταν οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.



- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα παλικάρια, διάβασα στο facebook πως η sky telecom θα βγάλει τους αναμεταδότες από τη Ρογδιά.. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι; Γιατί υποτίθεται πως Τρίτη θα έρθουν να με συνδέσουν με Ρογδιά εμένα


Ναι το ειδα και εγω αλλα δεν εχει διασταυρωθει αυτο ακομα, ουτε εχει γινει καποια κινηση..... Αν γινει καποια αλλαγη παντως θα ειναι για καλο.

----------


## griniaris

> Το καλωδιο που σου βαζουν ειναι το Ubiquiti ftp *με εξτρα αγωγο γειωσης που τερματιζεται με αντιστοιχα μεταλικα κλιπσακια που εχουν υποδοχη της γειωσης.* 
> 
> Ενα τυπικο σπιτι που εχει μια οκ γειωση, λογικα δεν θα αντιμετωπισει προβλημα.* Η κεραια στην ταρατσα λογικα παταει καπου σταθερα και βιδωνεται πανω της.* Η κεραια καταληγει στο Poe adapter της κεραιας που εχει σουκο πριζα.


Ο αγωγος γειωσης ΔΕΝ εξασφαλιζει την προστασια  ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ειναι συνδεδεμενος πουθενα. πρεπει να συνδεθει με την γειωση του κτηριου.

Επισης ΔΕΝ θα σε προστατευσει απο τυχον υπερτασεις που ειναι ικανες να σου καταστρεψουν τα ευαισθητα μηχανηματα. *Electrostatic discharge (ESD)*

Ο σωστος τροπος ειναι να γειωθει ΚΑΙ η κεραια στο σημειο στηριξης της με αγωγο χωριστο που ειναι συνδεδεμενος με την γειωση του κτιριου. 

Οποτε χρησιμοποιουμε τις συσκευες που εβαλα στο ποστ. προστατευουν τις υπερτασεις που θα περασουν μεσα απο τους 8 αγωγους του καλωδιου και η σωστη συνδεση αυτη που φαινεται εδω .

οχι απλα να μπει  και να βγει το καλωδιο δικτυου.  Οτι "κοψει" η προστασια θα πρεπει να οδηγηθει στην "ΓΗ"  .

 

Το πρασινο καλωδιο (ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ) πρεπει να συνδεθει με την σειρα του σε καταλληλο σημειο γειωσης του κτηριου. 

Anyway. νομιζω οτι εχουμε ξεφυγει απο το θεμα. Αν θελετε μπορουμε να το συνεχισουμε σε αλλου νημα. Μην γεμιζουμε εδω το κεντρικο.

----------


## FGuile

> Ο αγωγος γειωσης ΔΕΝ εξασφαλιζει την προστασια  ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ειναι συνδεδεμενος πουθενα. πρεπει να συνδεθει με την γειωση του κτηριου.
> 
> Επισης ΔΕΝ θα σε προστατευσει απο τυχον υπερτασεις που ειναι ικανες να σου καταστρεψουν τα ευαισθητα μηχανηματα. *Electrostatic discharge (ESD)*
> 
> Ο σωστος τροπος ειναι να γειωθει ΚΑΙ η κεραια στο σημειο στηριξης της με αγωγο χωριστο που ειναι συνδεδεμενος με την γειωση του κτιριου. 
> 
> Οποτε χρησιμοποιουμε τις συσκευες που εβαλα στο ποστ. προστατευουν τις υπερτασεις που θα περασουν μεσα απο τους 8 αγωγους του καλωδιου και η σωστη συνδεση αυτη που φαινεται εδω .
> 
> οχι απλα να μπει  και να βγει το καλωδιο δικτυου.  Οτι "κοψει" η προστασια θα πρεπει να οδηγηθει στην "ΓΗ"  .
> ...


Σωστα αυτα που λες. Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι  ο απλος χρηστης, δεν θα το κανει ολο αυτο. Το σωστο ειναι οτιδηποτε βγαζει γειωση να καταληγει σε σωστο σημειο γειωσης του κτηριου, οπως ειπες και παραπανω. Ακομα και το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο τον Οτε θα επρεπε να κανει κατι αντιστοιχο, αλλα δεν το κανει. Μου εχει καει ολοκληρο Mac λογω ανυπαρκτης γειωσης οτε. Και φυσικα για να παιξουν οοοολα αυτα μαζι σωστα, θα πρεπει να εξασφαλιζεις οτι και η γειωση του σπιτιου σου ειναι οκ. Που σημαινει οτι συνηθως θα φωναξεις εναν ηλεκτρολογο με γειωσομετρο ωστε να το μετρησει. Αν δει οτι ειναι κακη γειωση, θα μπορουσε να προβει σε μια γρηγορη και οικονομικοτερη λυση, οπως το να τραβηξει μια γειωση τριγωνο. Γιατι αν η γειωση ειναι απο τον καιρο του Νωε, ενδεχεται οσο σωστα κ να το κανεις, να μην εχει κανενα απολυτως νοημα. Αυτο ομως ποιος θα το κανει κ θα δει αν οντως εχει νοημα ολο αυτο? Σχεδον κανενας. Γιαυτο χοντρα χοντρα ή το αφηνουμε στην ησυχια του οπως ειναι ή το ψαχνουμε πολυ αν οντως εχουμε την διαθεση.

Οπως το ειπες. Το υπεραναλυουμε. Υπηρξαν και τυπικοι στην ιστορια που ενω τα προσεξαν ολα , τους βρηκε ο κεραυνος.

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> Οπως το ειπες. Το υπεραναλυουμε. Υπηρξαν και τυπικοι στην ιστορια που ενω τα προσεξαν ολα , τους βρηκε ο κεραυνος.


χαιρομαι που εχεις σωστη αντιληψη επι του θεματος.   Η προληψη ειναι παντα καλυτερη της αντιμετωπισης. 
Δυστυχως οσο υπαρχουν εναερια καλωδια του οτε δεν θα σταματησει αυτο το φαινομενο. Ειδικα στην επαρχια που ειναι η πλειοψηφια των εναεριων. Δεν ειναι ευκολο να αντικατασταθουν ολα με υπογεια καλωδια. 

Απλα ενα τελευταιο για να κλεισω γιατι οντως παρασυρθηκαμε. ....  

δεν τα γραφω αυτα για να το παιξω "εξυπνος" .  Απλα για προσεχουν και να "πονηρευτουν" αυτοι που δεν εχουν ξαναδει τετοιες συσκευες.  
Ειναι κριμα να πηγαινουν διαφοροι και καλα τεχνικοι και να πουλανε φουμαρα. δεν λεω συγκεκριμενα για καποιους. Γενικα μιλαω.  τουλαχιστον οι πελατες να ξερουν 1-2 βασικα περι εγκαταστασης .

----------


## FGuile

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> χαιρομαι που εχεις σωστη αντιληψη επι του θεματος.   Η προληψη ειναι παντα καλυτερη της αντιμετωπισης. 
> Δυστυχως οσο υπαρχουν εναερια καλωδια του οτε δεν θα σταματησει αυτο το φαινομενο. Ειδικα στην επαρχια που ειναι η πλειοψηφια των εναεριων. Δεν ειναι ευκολο να αντικατασταθουν ολα με υπογεια καλωδια. 
> 
> Απλα ενα τελευταιο για να κλεισω γιατι οντως παρασυρθηκαμε. ....  
> ...


Καλημερα. Καλα κανεις και τα γραφεις. Αλλωστε κανεις μας δεν τα ξερει ολα ή μπορει κ να κανουμε κ καπου λαθος. Το σημαντικο ειναι να εχουμε την διαθεση να το δουμε, να ψαξουμε κ να μαθουμε. Να διορθωθουμε και να διορθωσουμε. Και γω δεν θελω να το παιζω "εξυπνος". Ελπιζω να μην φαινεται κατι τετοιο απο τα μνμ μου. Προσπαθω να αποφευγω αχρειαστη ορολογια μερικες φορες σκοπιμα για να ειναι πιο ευαναγνωστα τα post.

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic





> Το καλωδιο που σου βαζουν ειναι το Ubiquiti ftp με εξτρα αγωγο γειωσης που τερματιζεται με αντιστοιχα μεταλικα κλιπσακια που εχουν υποδοχη της γειωσης. 
> Ενα τυπικο σπιτι που εχει μια οκ γειωση, λογικα δεν θα αντιμετωπισει προβλημα. Η κεραια στην ταρατσα λογικα παταει καπου σταθερα και βιδωνεται πανω της. Η κεραια καταληγει στο Poe adapter της κεραιας που εχει σουκο πριζα.


Το θέμα δεν είναι αν έχει σωστή γείωση το σπίτι. Αυτό το θεωρούμε δεδομένο.
Το ερώτημα είναι που θα γειωθεί ο εσωτερικός αγωγός του FTP. Λες ότι θα γίνει στο τροφοδοτικό και από εκεί στην γείωση του κτιρίου.
Αυτό είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι θα έχει επίπτωση στο να χαλάσουν μερικές ακόμη συσκευές. Ποιες και πόσες, εξαρτάται τον δρόμο που θα ακολουθηθεί μέχρι την πραγματική γείωση στο έδαφος.
Και αν κάποιος δεν κάνει χρήση του PoE τροφοδοτικού, αλλά μέσω PoE Switch, εδώ θα έχουμε 100% καταστροφή και άλλου εξοπλισμού.

Βλέπεις θέλουμε η γείωση να έχει την συντομότερη οδό προς το έδαφος και και χωρίς άλλο κύκλωμα ενδιάμεσα, όπως η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού.
Γι' αυτό και στο σχέδιο που δείχνεις φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι και στα 2 Surge Protectors, η γείωση είναι ξεχωριστή και μέσα στις οδηγίες αναφέρεται σχετικά επί αυτού.




> Προφανως θελει 2, αφου εχει 2 ακρα το καλωδιο. Οριστε και το σχετικο απο το manual της κεραιας. Επειδη ειμαι αρκετα ανησυχος με αυτα το ειχα πρωτορωτησει. H απαντηση ηταν οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.


Αναφέρει ότι το προτείνει και όχι ότι είναι θέσφατο Για ποιον λόγο; Διότι εξαρτάται την περίπτωση.
Είναι άλλο πράγμα να είσαι σε κατοικημένη περιοχή και να έχεις στο ψηλότερο σημείο της οικοδομής την κεραία και να κατεβάζεις καλώδιο π.χ. 10-20 μέτρων σε εξωτερικό τοίχο και εντελώς διαφορετικό να έχεις σταθερό ιστό ή βάση σε βουνό και να θέλεις 50-70 μέτρα καλώδιο. Ο κεραυνός στην δεύτερη περίπτωση μπορεί να κτυπήσει σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της μεταλλικής κατασκευής και πιθανόν μετά το πρώτο σημείο προστασίας.

----------


## FGuile

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν έχει σωστή γείωση το σπίτι. Αυτό το θεωρούμε δεδομένο.
> Το ερώτημα είναι που θα γειωθεί ο εσωτερικός αγωγός του FTP. Λες ότι θα γίνει στο τροφοδοτικό και από εκεί στην γείωση του κτιρίου.
> Αυτό είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι θα έχει επίπτωση στο να χαλάσουν μερικές ακόμη συσκευές. Ποιες και πόσες, εξαρτάται τον δρόμο που θα ακολουθηθεί μέχρι την πραγματική γείωση στο έδαφος.
> Και αν κάποιος δεν κάνει χρήση του PoE τροφοδοτικού, αλλά μέσω PoE Switch, εδώ θα έχουμε 100% καταστροφή και άλλου εξοπλισμού.
> 
> ...


Οκ. Νομιζω αυτο το παραδειγμα με τα 50-70 μετρα ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο. Δεν νομιζω συνδρομητης Sky , να πεσει σε τετοια περιπτωση.

Εν κατακλειδι ομως, εσυ τι προτεινεις? Πως πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να το κανουμε, ωστε να ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες με την προυποθεση οτι ειναι οκ η γειωση του σπιτιου?

----------


## jkoukos

Αναφέρομαι σε σταθερούς μεταλλικούς πύργους που χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά και δεν είναι καθόλου υπερβολικό. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις και μάλιστα σε κατοικημένες περιοχές. Και είμαι βέβαιος ότι και η Sky στο βουνό έχει απευθείας γείωση και δεν περιμένει προστασία μόνο από τον αγωγό του FTP.

Το ανέφερε πριν ο griniaris. Καλώδιο γείωσης ξεχωριστό κατευθείαν από τον ιστό και σύνδεσή του στην γείωση της οικοδομής ή στην γείωση του μετρητή της ΔΕΗ. Αν δεν είναι εφικτό, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο και απλά περιμένεις να είσαι τυχερός.

----------


## FGuile

> Αναφέρομαι σε σταθερούς μεταλλικούς πύργους που χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά και δεν είναι καθόλου υπερβολικό. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις και μάλιστα σε κατοικημένες περιοχές. Και είμαι βέβαιος ότι και η Sky στο βουνό έχει απευθείας γείωση και δεν περιμένει προστασία μόνο από τον αγωγό του FTP.
> 
> Το ανέφερε πριν ο griniaris. Καλώδιο γείωσης ξεχωριστό κατευθείαν από τον ιστό και σύνδεσή του στην γείωση της οικοδομής ή στην γείωση του μετρητή της ΔΕΗ. Αν δεν είναι εφικτό, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο και απλά περιμένεις να είσαι τυχερός.


Μα ναι για βουνο , δεν ειναι υπερβολικο. Ισα ισα. Ειναι απαραιτητο.

Μα και εγω συμφωνησα ακριβως με αυτο που ειπε ο @griniaris. Εγραψα πως οτιδηποτε βγαζει γειωση, πρεπει να καταληξει στο σωστο σημειο του σπιτιου οπως ανεφερε κ ο φιλος.

Αυτο ομως ειναι για αυτους που θελουν να κανουν το κατι παραπανω και ενδεχομενως εχουν την δυνατοτητα. Δεν μπορουν ολοι να το κανουν αυτο.

Γιαυτο ανεφερα πως λειτουργει σαν μια τυπικη γειωση. Οχι σαν ολοκληρωτικη γειωση. Το οτι βαζει η Sky ftp με γειωση ειναι ενα μικρο layer ασφαλειας, απο το να βαλει ενα σκετο utp. Αλλωστε αυτο προτεινει κ στο manual της UI που ανεβασα παραπανω. Το οποιο γραφει οτι το θωρακισμενο ftp καλωδιο με την εξτρα γειωση του (μαλιστα προτεινει ακριβως αυτο που βαζει η Sky , της UI δλδ) πρεπει να καταληγει στον poe adapter για να υπαρχει γειωση. Φυσικα κ δεν ειναι πληρως προστατευμενο ετσι. Αλλα ειναι μια βασικη προστασια απο το να βαλεις καλωδιο ftp και πριζα χωρις γειωση. Θυμιζω οτι παρομοιους κινδυνους εχουμε και απο το δικτυο του χαλκου των αλλων παροχων adsl/vdsl, στο οποιο η γειωση ειναι καθαρα θεμα τυχης... Ειδικα στην Κρητη...

----------


## griniaris

> Γιαυτο ανεφερα πως λειτουργει σαν μια τυπικη γειωση. Οχι σαν ολοκληρωτικη γειωση. Το οτι βαζει η Sky ftp με γειωση ειναι ενα μικρο layer ασφαλειας, απο το να βαλει ενα σκετο utp.


Η γειωση ειναι μια. Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει γκρι εδω. Μονο μαυρο και μονο ασπρο. καμμια αλλη αποχρωση. Η έχουμε γειωση ή ΔΕΝ εχουμε γειωση. 

 Ισως να λεμε ΟΛΟΙ το ιδιο πραγμα με διαφορετικο τροπο . Δεν ξερω...  

το συρματακι παντως του FTP καλωδιου ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ. ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΩΣΤΑ .




> FTP (*foil screened twisted pair*) cable is a cable containing multiple pairs of copper wire enclosed in a sheath of aluminum foil.* It's used in wiring systems in buildings or other environments where heavy noise* adjacent to the wire might cause interference. The foil provides insulation not afforded by UTP (unshielded twisted pair), the most common kind of structural wiring. The disadvantage of FTP is that it requires somewhat more care in "earthing" (grounding) than UTP and electrical impedances must be matched when connecting to UTP. Typically, FTP might be used in a factory setting and UTP in an office setting.


Τι συρματακι αυτο ειναι για να στειλει στη ΓΗ οτι ηλεκτρομαγνητικο "θορυβο" μαζεψει η μεταλλικη θωρακιση του καλωδιου. 
Το οποιο κανονικα χρησιμοποιειται σε περιβαλλον με εντονο "θορυβο" .

Σε ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ χωρο ειναι απαραιτητη η προστασια απο ESD με καταλληλο μηχανημα ΣΩΣΤΑ συνδεδεμενο με την καταλληλη γειωση του κτιριου-σπιτιου κλπ κλπ
Οποιος θελει βαζει. Οποιος νομιζει οτι δεν χρειαζεται δεν βαζει. 

Οποτε ας το κλεισουμε εδω το θεμα. νομιζω το υπερ-αναλυσαμε. και χαλαμε το κεντρικο νημα.

----------


## FGuile

> Η γειωση ειναι μια. Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει γκρι εδω. Μονο μαυρο και μονο ασπρο. καμμια αλλη αποχρωση. Η έχουμε γειωση ή ΔΕΝ εχουμε γειωση. 
> 
>  Ισως να λεμε ΟΛΟΙ το ιδιο πραγμα με διαφορετικο τροπο . Δεν ξερω...  
> 
> το συρματακι παντως του FTP καλωδιου ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ. ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΩΣΤΑ .
> 
> 
> 
> Τι συρματακι αυτο ειναι για να στειλει στη ΓΗ οτι ηλεκτρομαγνητικο "θορυβο" μαζεψει η μεταλλικη θωρακιση του καλωδιου. 
> ...


Ακριβως. Με δυο λογια, αυτο που λεω , ειναι οτι η υπαρχουσα διαταξη ειναι καλυτερη απο το τιποτα. Και ας μην ειναι καμια φοβερη γειωση. Οποιος θελει μπορει να την κανει οπως προβλεπεται , αν εχει τη δυνατοτητα οικοδομικα και οικονομικα.

Παμε τωρα παρακατω....  :Very Happy:

----------


## vaskreth

Γεια και από εμένα. Αν και μέλος στο forum εδώ και πολλάαα χρόνια, δεν βρίσκω πλέον το λογαριασμό μου. Ίσως διαγράφηκε σε κάποια εκκαθάριση!

Για να επανέλθουμε λίγο στο θέμα της Skytelecom στο Ηράκλειο, αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μας κάνει ένα trace route να δούμε λίγο το δίκτυο.

Σε cmd τρέχουμε, και αντιγράφουμε τα αποτελέσματα: 

ping ns1.otenet.gr
ping 8.8.8.8
tracert 8.8.8.8

Να μας πει επίσης, τι σύνδεση έχει αγοράσει και που βρίσκεται περίπου (τοποθεσία, απόσταση από κεραία skytelecom κλπ)

----------


## Geros7

Εγώ πάλι έχω φάει τρελό στήσιμο από τους τεχνικούς, κλείσαμε για Σάββατο με πήραν ακύρωσαν το βάλαμε για σήμερα Τρίτη 2:15, στις 3:30 πήρα τηλέφωνο στα κεντρικά και ρώτησα τι γίνεται επικοινώνησαν λέει με τον τεχνικό και θα έρθει σε λίγο.. Είμαι ακόμα σπίτι και περιμένω 6 η ώρα.. Συγνώμη αλλά δεν το κάνουν έτσι  :Thumb down:

----------


## griniaris

> Εγώ πάλι έχω φάει τρελό στήσιμο από τους τεχνικούς, κλείσαμε για Σάββατο με πήραν ακύρωσαν το βάλαμε για σήμερα Τρίτη 2:15, στις 3:30 πήρα τηλέφωνο στα κεντρικά και ρώτησα τι γίνεται επικοινώνησαν λέει με τον τεχνικό και θα έρθει σε λίγο.. Είμαι ακόμα σπίτι και περιμένω 6 η ώρα.. Συγνώμη αλλά δεν το κάνουν έτσι


Μαλλον αγχωθηκαν με αυτα που γραφουμε εδω .  :Razz: 

Σοβαρα τωρα. Οντως ειναι πολυ ασχημο αυτο.  

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχετε ασχημο καιρο εκει ?  Μονο γιαυτο θα τους δικαιολογουσα.  (λεω και εγω τωρα ο Αθηναιος καμμια χαζομαρα ) .

Βεβαια υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να εχουν καθυστερησει και τις 2 φορες σε προηγουμενα απο εσενα ραντεβου. Αλλα ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙ.

----------


## Geros7

> Μαλλον αγχωθηκαν με αυτα που γραφουμε εδω . 
> 
> Σοβαρα τωρα. Οντως ειναι πολυ ασχημο αυτο.  
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχετε ασχημο καιρο εκει ?  Μονο γιαυτο θα τους δικαιολογουσα.  (λεω και εγω τωρα ο Αθηναιος καμμια χαζομαρα ) .
> 
> Βεβαια υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να εχουν καθυστερησει και τις 2 φορες σε προηγουμενα απο εσενα ραντεβου. Αλλα ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙ.


Μια χαρά λιακάδα είχε σήμερα!! Ξαναπήρα στα κεντρικά και με κάλεσαν μόλις πίσω, έγινε λέει κάποιο ατύχημα γι αυτό δεν ήρθαν.. Θα με καλέσουν ξανά άμεσα για νέο ραντεβού!! Ελπίζω αν όντως έγινε ατύχημα να είναι καλά ο άνθρωπος

----------


## griniaris

> Μια χαρά λιακάδα είχε σήμερα!! Ξαναπήρα στα κεντρικά και με κάλεσαν μόλις πίσω, έγινε λέει κάποιο ατύχημα γι αυτό δεν ήρθαν.. Θα με καλέσουν ξανά άμεσα για νέο ραντεβού!! Ελπίζω αν όντως έγινε ατύχημα να είναι καλά ο άνθρωπος


Στα θετικα ειναι οτι βρισκεις καποιον να μιλησεις ακομα .  

Οπως ειπες αν οντως υπηρξε ατυχημα ελπιζω και εγω να μην υπαρχουν σωματικες βλαβες. 

Αληθεια...  μεχρι τωρα η διαδικασια που εχεις κανει ποια ειναι?  

Εκανες πχ ηλεκτρονικη αιτηση και περιμενεις τωρα τον τεχνικο για τα υπολοιπα ?

Υ.Γ. ποιο πακετο εβαλες? ή θα εξαρτηθει απο το available bandwidth του λινκ που θα βγει και θα πας για καποιο μεγαλο ?

----------


## FGuile

Εν τω μεταξυ σε μενα εχει ερθει 3 φορες και ηταν αρκετα συνεπεις θα ελεγα. Ειδικα αν αναλογιστεις τι στησιμο εχω φαει κατα καιρους απο "μαστορες".
Ωστοσο εχω ακουσει τωρα τελευταια για τετοιες καθυστερησεις κ απο αλλους. Θεμα καιρου δεν ειναι σιγουρα. Εδω ο ανθρωπος εχει κανει εγκαταστασεις σε ταρατσες τοσο καιρο με την βροχη να πεφτει με τους κουβαδες. Οποτε σιγουρα εχει πεσει πολυ εργασια και σιγουρα τυχαινουν κ απροβλεπτες καθυστερησεις σε μια εγκατασταση, καθως δεν ξερει τι θα βρει καθε φορα μεχρι να παει στον νεο πελατη.

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ενα τηλεφωνο για ενημερωση, οτι θα καθυστερησει ή θα αναβλυθει η εγκατασταση παντα χρειαζεται.

Ελπιζω να μην χτυπησε κανεις.... γιατι η αληθεια εχει καμποση επικινδυνοτητα η εγκατασταση σε ταρατσες.

----------


## Geros7

> Στα θετικα ειναι οτι βρισκεις καποιον να μιλησεις ακομα .  
> 
> Οπως ειπες αν οντως υπηρξε ατυχημα ελπιζω και εγω να μην υπαρχουν σωματικες βλαβες. 
> 
> Αληθεια...  μεχρι τωρα η διαδικασια που εχεις κανει ποια ειναι?  
> 
> Εκανες πχ ηλεκτρονικη αιτηση και περιμενεις τωρα τον τεχνικο για τα υπολοιπα ?
> 
> Υ.Γ. ποιο πακετο εβαλες? ή θα εξαρτηθει απο το available bandwidth του λινκ που θα βγει και θα πας για καποιο μεγαλο ?


Όταν έκανα την αίτηση είχα βλάβη απ'τον Οτε οπότε μου έστειλαν συμβόλαια σε mail τα τύπωσα τα συμπλήρωσα φώτο με το κινητό κλπ. έκανα και την πληρωμή του εξοπλισμού και τώρα απλά περιμένω. Αυτά έγιναν στις 13 του μήνα.. Έχω ζητήσει 24/2 πακέτο αλλά πήρα για 35/3 εξοπλισμό σε περίπτωση που μελλοντικά αναβαθμίσω, θεωρώ πως τα 50/100 σε οικιακή χρήση είναι πλεονασμός και υπερβολή αν τα 24 είναι όντως 24 εγώ είμαι υπερκαλυμμένος.. Εδώ με 3-4mbps βλέπω netflix και ταυτόχρονα είναι στο internet το λαπτοπ της γυναίκας και το δικό μου κινητό..

----------


## AlphaServers

καλήμερα το Δίκτυο απο synapsecom δεν έχει όριο στο Network Traffic  είναι απεριόριστο.. στο ηράκλειο έρχεται από synepsecom δίκτυο συμμετρικού 500/500 από Δίκτυο γραμμή της wind  :Smile:

----------


## griniaris

> Όταν έκανα την αίτηση είχα βλάβη απ'τον Οτε οπότε μου έστειλαν συμβόλαια σε mail τα τύπωσα τα συμπλήρωσα φώτο με το κινητό κλπ. έκανα και την πληρωμή του εξοπλισμού και τώρα απλά περιμένω. Αυτά έγιναν στις 13 του μήνα.. Έχω ζητήσει 24/2 πακέτο αλλά πήρα για 35/3 εξοπλισμό σε περίπτωση που μελλοντικά αναβαθμίσω, θεωρώ πως τα 50/100 σε οικιακή χρήση είναι πλεονασμός και υπερβολή αν τα 24 είναι όντως 24 εγώ είμαι υπερκαλυμμένος.. Εδώ με 3-4mbps βλέπω netflix και ταυτόχρονα είναι στο internet το λαπτοπ της γυναίκας και το δικό μου κινητό..


Κανενα νεοτερο με την εγκατασταση ? Ηρθανε ?

----------


## Geros7

> Κανενα νεοτερο με την εγκατασταση ? Ηρθανε ?


Προγραμματίσαμε για Σάββατο 8 το πρωί δεν υπήρχε άλλο κενό.. Σε αναμονή λοιπόν αν και με Ρογδια που θα συνδεθώ δεν είμαι και πολύ αισιόδοξος με αυτά που διαβάζω στο facebook για τη συγκεκριμένη κεραία

----------


## AlphaServers

για ασύρματο είναι μια χαρά δεν θα έχετε θέμα!! για όσους ανησυχούν το λέω.. είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## FGuile

Οι 24αρες ως επι το πλειστον δουλευουν καλα, ακομα κ απο τη Ροδια. Ισως ομως να εισαι και τυχερος το Σαββατο καθως ετοιμαζεται καποια "αλλαγη", οτι κ αν σημαινει αυτο!

- - - Updated - - -




> για ασύρματο είναι μια χαρά δεν θα έχετε θέμα!! για όσους ανησυχούν το λέω.. είναι μια χαρά!


Βρισκεσαι Ηρακλειο ή Πελοπονησσο? Ρωταω επειδη ειπες οτι ειχατε μια συνεργασια.

----------


## griniaris

> Βρισκεσαι Ηρακλειο ή Πελοπονησσο? Ρωταω επειδη ειπες οτι ειχατε μια συνεργασια.



Το botaki γνωριζει την υποδομη της Κρητης. αλλα προφανως τωρα γνωριζει και τι ακριβως γινεται στην πελοπονησσο.  :Razz: 

Εγω στη θεση σου δεν θα ασχολιομουν.  Τσαμπα χρονος χωρις λογο.

----------


## Geros7

> Το botaki γνωριζει την υποδομη της Κρητης. αλλα προφανως τωρα γνωριζει και τι ακριβως γινεται στην πελοπονησσο. 
> 
> Εγω στη θεση σου δεν θα ασχολιομουν.  Τσαμπα χρονος χωρις λογο.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Geros7

Καλησπέρα κ απο μένα, έγινε η σύνδεση σήμερα με Ρογδια τελικά, προς το παρών όλα καλά.. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει έτσι!!

----------


## griniaris

Απο οτι καταλαβα στερεωσαν την κεραια  πανω στον ιστο της τηλεορασης? 

Καλοριζικη η γραμμη.  :Smile:

----------


## Geros7

> Απο οτι καταλαβα στερεωσαν την κεραια  πανω στον ιστο της τηλεορασης? 
> 
> Καλοριζικη η γραμμη.


Ευχαριστώ!! Ακριβώς αυτό έκανε, επειδή και οι κεραίες Ρογδια κοιτάνε τον βόλεψε ώστε να μην ανοίγει καινούριες τρύπες..

----------


## griniaris

> Ευχαριστώ!! Ακριβώς αυτό έκανε, επειδή και οι κεραίες Ρογδια κοιτάνε τον βόλεψε ώστε να μην ανοίγει καινούριες τρύπες..


Απλα να ξερεις αυτο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο. Δεν ειναι ακαμπτη αυτη η σωληνα .
Με συνεχομενους "ισχυρους" ανεμους λογω της ελαστικοτητας αρχιζει η "καταπονηση" του μεταλλου και καποια στιγμη θα εχει προβλημα.

Anyway. μακαρι να μην υπαρξει ποτέ προβλημα.

----------


## Geros7

> Απλα να ξερεις αυτο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο. Δεν ειναι ακαμπτη αυτη η σωληνα .
> Με συνεχομενους "ισχυρους" ανεμους λογω της ελαστικοτητας αρχιζει η "καταπονηση" του μεταλλου και καποια στιγμη θα εχει προβλημα.
> 
> Anyway. μακαρι να μην υπαρξει ποτέ προβλημα.


Γενικά οι σωλήνες για τις κεραίες ναι, η συγκεκριμένη μου περίσσεψε από στήσιμο αρδευτικού (αγρότης) και την έβαλα για τις κεραίες είναι πέτρα  :Whistle:

----------


## FGuile

Καλοριζικη. Πως ηταν η εμπειρια σου μεχρι τωρα?

----------


## UltraB

Τους έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος σε online παιχνίδια να μας πει πως τα πάνε;
Είμαι με fastpath τώρα στον ΟΤΕ και το σκέφτομαι αλλά το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το latency.

Συγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να διαβάσω όλο το thread.

----------


## FGuile

> Τους έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος σε online παιχνίδια να μας πει πως τα πάνε;
> Είμαι με fastpath τώρα στον ΟΤΕ και το σκέφτομαι αλλά το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το latency.
> 
> Συγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να διαβάσω όλο το thread.


Εχω κανει εγω ποστ, οπου δοκιμασα το doom online. Πηγαινε λιγο καλυτερα απο μια adsl ote με 24 ping. Εγω παιρνω απο Ροδια, ενδεχεται απο τους αλλους κομβους να υπαρχουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Geros7

> Καλοριζικη. Πως ηταν η εμπειρια σου μεχρι τωρα?


Σαν πρώτο 24ωρο πολύ ευχαριστημένος.. Τεράστια διαφορά με την αρχαία καλωδιακή των 3,7χλμ εναερίως που είχα μέχρι χθες..Μου θύμισε 24αρα που είχα το 2007 με altec telecoms τότε στο κέντρο που δεν γινόταν τόσο χαμός με τις γραμμές και έπαιζα στα 18-19
Τώρα όσο έχει να κάνει με online παιχνίδια, δεν το χω ιδιαίτερα.. Παίζω αλλά όχι online οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη

----------


## wlp

Εγώ πάντως πήρα την απόφαση και ζήτησα την κατάργηση της cosmote σύνδεσής μου (είχε λήξει και το συμβόλαιο). Πιάνω σταθερά 60-100 στα speedtests ανάλογα την ώρα και δεν έχω δει κάποια διακοπή αδικαιολόγητη.

----------


## FGuile

> Εγώ πάντως πήρα την απόφαση και ζήτησα την κατάργηση της cosmote σύνδεσής μου (είχε λήξει και το συμβόλαιο). Πιάνω σταθερά 60-100 στα speedtests ανάλογα την ώρα και δεν έχω δει κάποια διακοπή αδικαιολόγητη.


Δεν πιστευω να σου λειψει... Μονο για λογους failover.... Ακομα κ γω με τα σκαμπανευασματα απο Ρογδια δεν εχω σκεφτει να τη χρησιμοποιησω. Αν δεν αναδομηθει ο κομβος της Ρογδιας οπως ακουγεται, μου φαινεται θα το κοψω κ γω οταν ληξει το συμβολαιο.

----------


## wlp

Τι να μου λείψει... μ'αυτή την εξυπηρέτηση....

Τόσα χρόνια, πλήρωνα πάντα το λογαριασμό στην ώρα του κανονικά και με τη βούλα. Με παίρνουν σήμερα
- γιατί θέλετε να το κόψετε;
- τους λέω βρήκα καλύτερα
- έχετε ένα λογαριασμό που δεν έχετε πληρώσει
- λέω ναι, με είχατε αφήσει χωρίς ίντερνετ πάνω από ένα μήνα, μου είπατε τον Οκτώβριο ότι δεν θα πληρώσω τις μέρες που δεν είχα σύνδεση και περιμένω ακόμα τη ρύθμιση, και έχω πάρει και 3 τηλέφωνα και κάθε φορά "το αίτημά σας είναι στο σύστημα", κάντε το συμψηφισμό κι αν είναι κάτι να πληρώσω μετά πείτε μου να πληρώσω
- α όχι, αν δεν πληρώσετε το λογαριασμό δεν μπορείτε να το κόψετε  :Evil:  το αίτημα σας είναι σε άλλο τμήμα  :ROFL: 

.... και τώρα ; δε με νοιάζουν τόσο τα χρήματα όσο το ηθικό του πράγματος, δηλαδή να τα δώσω και αν και εφόσον (που δε θα γίνει) θα μου γίνει επιστροφή να τρέχω και να χάνω και το χρόνο μου πως τα παίρνω πίσω; να τους πω να πάνε στο δια και να με ζαλίζουν μετά ότι δεν είναι κομμένο και τους χρωστάω ; 

και μετά ρωτάνε γιατί θέλω να φύγω.....

πείτε καμιά ιδέα. Σημειώνω ότι είμαι εκτός συμβολαίου, αυτός νόμιζε ότι είμαι γιατί φυσικά το είχαν ανανεώσει μόνοι τους... άλλη ιστορία αυτή.... του λέω να πας να βρεις τα ηχογραφημένα που έχω επαναλάβει 5 φορές ότι "δεν κάνουμε τώρα ανανέωση συμβολαίου" μέχρι να μου πει "ναι", όταν έκανα μετακόμιση και ήθελα μεταφορά γραμμής.

----------


## griniaris

Εναν λογαριασμο εχεις απληρωτο ή δυο? 

Ο ενας ειναι στην ουσια προ-πληρωμη του παγιου. οι δυο σημαινει οτι οντως χρωστας.
Σε καθε περιπτωση μπορεις να διακοψεις. 

Κανε το πιο απλο. Κανε φορητοτητα τον αριθμο σου σε VOIP παροχο και θα αναγκαστουν να το κοψουν. 

Υ.Γ βγαινουμε offtopic.

----------


## wlp

Ούτε καν έναν, έχω έναν που δεν έχει λήξει ακόμα η προθεσμία του, αφορά το πάγιο αυτών των ημερών. offtopic ναι, πάντως τουλάχιστον η sky μέχρι τώρα δεν μου έχει δώσει εικόνα ότι θα κάνουν τέτοια καραγκιοζιλίκια . Αν έχει κανένας καλή πρόταση για voip πάροχο στείλτε μου pm.

----------


## griniaris

modulus.gr

----------


## FGuile

Καλημερα. Γρηγορο off-topic. 
Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις yuboto ή omnivoice.

Ο ΟΤΕ ειναι βασικος παροχος, και εν ετη 2020, δεν υπαρχει προβλεψη στο αυτοματοποιημενο συστημα του σε περιπτωση που "κολλησει" μια αιτηση πχ, να μπορει να παρακαμφθει χειροκινητα. Το δε τεχνικο τμημα, οσες φορες το πηρα τηλεφωνο , τους βοηθησα εγω αντι να με βοηθησουν αυτοι....

Αυτα και τελος απο μενα το off-topic.

----------


## minas

> Τι να μου λείψει... μ'αυτή την εξυπηρέτηση....
> 
> Τόσα χρόνια, πλήρωνα πάντα το λογαριασμό στην ώρα του κανονικά και με τη βούλα. Με παίρνουν σήμερα
> - γιατί θέλετε να το κόψετε;
> - τους λέω βρήκα καλύτερα
> - έχετε ένα λογαριασμό που δεν έχετε πληρώσει
> - λέω ναι, με είχατε αφήσει χωρίς ίντερνετ πάνω από ένα μήνα, μου είπατε τον Οκτώβριο ότι δεν θα πληρώσω τις μέρες που δεν είχα σύνδεση και περιμένω ακόμα τη ρύθμιση, και έχω πάρει και 3 τηλέφωνα και κάθε φορά "το αίτημά σας είναι στο σύστημα", κάντε το συμψηφισμό κι αν είναι κάτι να πληρώσω μετά πείτε μου να πληρώσω
> - α όχι, αν δεν πληρώσετε το λογαριασμό δεν μπορείτε να το κόψετε  το αίτημα σας είναι σε άλλο τμήμα 
> 
> ...


Μπορείς να πληρώσεις ό,τι σου ζητήσουν και στη συνέχεια να ζητήσεις να στο πιστώσουν, με κοινοποίηση σε ΕΕΤΤ και Συνήγορο Καταναλωτή. Αυτή η διαδικασία κάνει κάποιους μήνες να ολοκληρωθεί, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έχεις διακόψει εγκαίρως το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## DaHaKa4

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα. Εδώ και μια βδομάδα έχω κάνει αίτηση για 24αρα και έχω πληρώσει εξοπλισμό για 35 και περιμένω για την σύνδεση.

Δύο ερωτήσεις θέλω να κάνω. Το router που φέρνουν μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό είναι καλής ποιότητας η χρειάζεται μετά κάποια αναβάθμιση και αν χρειάζεται πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λόγο του ότι είναι wisp η κάνουν όλα τα router??? Και δεύτερον, σε κάποιον γνωστό μου του είχαν πει ότι θα χρειαστεί να βάλουν ένα παραπάνω εξάρτημα για την προστασία του πιάτου με την γραμμή και πρέπει να το πληρώσει εξτρά, νομίζω το είχε αναφέρει και κάποιος άλλος εδώ μέσα που το είχε ανεβάσει από skroutz. Εμένα δεν με ενημέρωσαν για κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορώ αν δεν το βάλουν να το αγοράσω και να το τοποθετήσω μόνος μου μετά??

----------


## griniaris

Καλημερα, 

Αντε με το καλο να ενεργοποιηθεις και εσυ.  :Smile:  

Μαλλον αναφερεσαι στο SURGE PROTECTOR.  
Αυτο καλο θα ηταννα μπει.... ΑΛΛΑ με τον σωστο τροπο.  δηλαδη δεν αγοραζουμε απλα την συσκευη , την βαζουμε αναμεσα και ειμαστε προστατευμενοι. 
Διαβασε 3 σελιδες πριν οπου το εχουμε αναλυσει το θεμα. μην τα αναφερουμε παλι. (σελιδα 40-41-42 ) 
Σε καθε περιπτωση χρειαζεται ηλεκτρολογος για να γινει σωστη τοποθετηση του. 

Τωρα στο θεμα με το ρουτερ....  απο οτι εχουν αναφερει αλλοι συμφορουμιτες ειναι αξιολογος εξοπλισμος και δεν εχουν αντιμετωπισει καποιο προβλημα. 

Το μονο που ισως ΔΕΝ σε καλυψει ειναι το wifi . Αυτο ομως ειναι διαφορετικη περιπτωση για καθε χρηστη αφου δεν ειναι ολα τα σπιτια ιδια. 
Οποτε στην χειροτερη περιπτωση παιρνεις ενα ΑΡ φτηνο και το τοποθετεις για να καλυψεις τους χωρους που δεν εχουν καλη καλυψη. 

Για μενα μην αγορασεις κατι ακομα...και μην αγχωνεσαι χωρις λογο. Θεωρω οτι ολα καλα θα πανε.

----------


## FGuile

> Καλημέρα στην ομάδα. Εδώ και μια βδομάδα έχω κάνει αίτηση για 24αρα και έχω πληρώσει εξοπλισμό για 35 και περιμένω για την σύνδεση.
> 
> Δύο ερωτήσεις θέλω να κάνω. Το router που φέρνουν μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό είναι καλής ποιότητας η χρειάζεται μετά κάποια αναβάθμιση και αν χρειάζεται πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λόγο του ότι είναι wisp η κάνουν όλα τα router??? Και δεύτερον, σε κάποιον γνωστό μου του είχαν πει ότι θα χρειαστεί να βάλουν ένα παραπάνω εξάρτημα για την προστασία του πιάτου με την γραμμή και πρέπει να το πληρώσει εξτρά, νομίζω το είχε αναφέρει και κάποιος άλλος εδώ μέσα που το είχε ανεβάσει από skroutz. Εμένα δεν με ενημέρωσαν για κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορώ αν δεν το βάλουν να το αγοράσω και να το τοποθετήσω μόνος μου μετά??


Ακριβως οτι σου απαντησε ο @griniaris. Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιοδηποτε ρουτερ θες αργοτερα, αν δε σε καλυπτει του παροχου. Κεραια μονο χρειαζεσαι οπωσδηποτε αυτη που σου δινουν. Σου εχουν πει απο που θα παρεις σημα? Σε ποια περιοχη περιπου μενεις?

----------


## griniaris

Νομιζω ειχε αναφερει οτι μενει ή θα μεινει στις τρεις βαγιες  ????

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Καλημερα, 
> 
> Αντε με το καλο να ενεργοποιηθεις και εσυ.  
> 
> Μαλλον αναφερεσαι στο SURGE PROTECTOR.  
> Αυτο καλο θα ηταννα μπει.... ΑΛΛΑ με τον σωστο τροπο.  δηλαδη δεν αγοραζουμε απλα την συσκευη , την βαζουμε αναμεσα και ειμαστε προστατευμενοι. 
> Διαβασε 3 σελιδες πριν οπου το εχουμε αναλυσει το θεμα. μην τα αναφερουμε παλι. (σελιδα 40-41-42 ) 
> Σε καθε περιπτωση χρειαζεται ηλεκτρολογος για να γινει σωστη τοποθετηση του. 
> 
> ...




Μπορώ να ζητήσω από τον τεχνικό που θα έρθει να το εγκαταστήσει και αυτό μαζί με την κεραία?? 

Τρεις βάγιες μένω τώρα και στην αρχή πριν κάνω την αίτηση όταν είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο για πληροφορίες μου είχαν πει ότι θα παίρνω από το γιουχτα (μαραθιτη)

----------


## griniaris

> Μπορώ να ζητήσω από τον τεχνικό που θα έρθει να το εγκαταστήσει και αυτό μαζί με την κεραία?? 
> 
> Τρεις βάγιες μένω τώρα και στην αρχή πριν κάνω την αίτηση όταν είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο για πληροφορίες μου είχαν πει ότι θα παίρνω από το γιουχτα (μαραθιτη)


Αν θελεις μπορεις να κανεις το εξης... 

Να το τοποθετησεις  μαζι με την εγκατασταση της κεραιας. Ετσι ο τεχνικος θα φτιαξει *τα αναλογα καλωδια* και θα τα στηριξει.  *edit :  (καλωδια δικτυου )*
Και μετα να φωναξεις ηλεκτρολογο να σου συνδεσει την συσκευη με την γειωση του σπιτιου σου. 
Βεβαια επειδη δεν νομιζω να εχουν "ευκαιρες" τετοιες συσκευες...  ειτε θα τους ειδοποιησεις να την εχουν μαζι (και την πληρωνεις σε αυτους) ειτε την προμηθευεσαι εσυ και την εχεις εκει κατα την εγκατασταση. 


Αλλιως ΑΦΟΥ τοποθετηθουν ολα... οποια μερα σε βολευει. ....την κανεις εγκατασταση εσυ (μαζι με τον ηλεκτρολογο για την γειωση) .

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Αν θελεις μπορεις να κανεις το εξης... 
> 
> Να το τοποθετησεις  μαζι με την εγκατασταση της κεραιας. Ετσι ο τεχνικος θα φτιαξει τα αναλογα καλωδια και θα τα στηριξει. 
> Και μετα να φωναξεις ηλεκτρολογο να σου συνδεσει την συσκευη με την γειωση του σπιτιου σου. 
> Βεβαια επειδη δεν νομιζω να εχουν "ευκαιρες" τετοιες συσκευες...  ειτε θα τους ειδοποιησεις να την εχουν μαζι (και την πληρωνεις σε αυτους) ειτε την προμηθευεσαι εσυ και την εχεις εκει κατα την εγκατασταση. 
> 
> 
> Αλλιως ΑΦΟΥ τοποθετηθουν ολα... οποια μερα σε βολευει. ....την κανεις εγκατασταση εσυ (μαζι με τον ηλεκτρολογο για την γειωση) .



Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## wlp

> Εναν λογαριασμο εχεις απληρωτο ή δυο? 
> 
> Ο ενας ειναι στην ουσια προ-πληρωμη του παγιου. οι δυο σημαινει οτι οντως χρωστας.
> Σε καθε περιπτωση μπορεις να διακοψεις. 
> 
> Κανε το πιο απλο. Κανε φορητοτητα τον αριθμο σου σε VOIP παροχο και θα αναγκαστουν να το κοψουν. 
> 
> Υ.Γ βγαινουμε offtopic.


Δούλεψε ωραία η ιδέα σου. Σε 1,5 μέρα και με 15€ κόστος έγινε η μεταφορά της γραμμής. Τελικά πήγα στην intertelecom γιατί έχουν ένα ωραίο πακέτο με 5€ 500' σταθερά/κινητά. Οπότε είμαι επιτέλους ελεύθερος απ΄την cosmote...  Offtopic αλλά τα αναφέρω γιατί μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει συνδρομητές της sky, ειδικά στο πακέτο μου η sky ήθελε νομίζω 15€ εξτρά για τηλέφωνο που προσωπικά έκρινα ότι δεν αξίζουν τον κόπο, 5€ όμως και με τη δυνατότητα να το χρησιμοποιώ από το κινητό μου τα δίνω.

----------


## griniaris

> Δούλεψε ωραία η ιδέα σου. Σε 1,5 μέρα και με 15€ κόστος έγινε η μεταφορά της γραμμής. Τελικά πήγα στην intertelecom γιατί έχουν ένα ωραίο πακέτο με 5€ 500' σταθερά/κινητά. Οπότε είμαι επιτέλους ελεύθερος απ΄την cosmote...  Offtopic αλλά τα αναφέρω γιατί μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει συνδρομητές της sky, ειδικά στο πακέτο μου η sky ήθελε νομίζω 15€ εξτρά για τηλέφωνο που προσωπικά έκρινα ότι δεν αξίζουν τον κόπο, 5€ όμως και με τη δυνατότητα να το χρησιμοποιώ από το κινητό μου τα δίνω.


χαιρομαι που σου φανηκε χρησιμη η συμβουλη.   :Smile:   απλα να εξοφλησεις τον εκκαθαριστικο λογαριασμο που θα ερθει για να εισαι ΚΥΡΙΟΣ απεναντι τους και να μην μπορουν να σου πουνε τιποτα.

----------


## dimyok

Παντως απο οτι βλεπω τη φαγανε με το που επεσε η κεντρικη διασυνδεση voda - wind πεσατε και εσεις .

----------


## Geros7

> Παντως απο οτι βλεπω τη φαγανε με το που επεσε η κεντρικη διασυνδεση voda - wind πεσατε και εσεις .


Με μια σημαντική διαφορά, το δίκτυο έπεσε μεταξύ 3 έως 5 σε εμένα και μετά διορθώθηκε, σε αντίθεση με τον ΟΤΕ που είχα ζημιά από 30/12 και επανήλθε 16/01

----------


## dimyok

Ο οτες ειναι μεγαλος - δεν υπαρχει αλλος  :Razz:  - γραπτα με fax με το κλλλλλασικο τροπο απαντάει αλλα με το πάσο τους . Και η nova den επεσε μαλλον γιατι δεν εχει καθολου διασυνδεση . Μη λεω μεγαλα λογια γιατι μπορει να πανε ολα μπλουπ παλι

----------


## FGuile

Εγω παλι περιεργως, δεν ειχα ιδιαιτερα θεματα ουτε με Sky ουτε με Οτε σπιτι και κανενα με Voda στο μαγαζι. Η Sky ειχε καποιες πτωσεις ταχυτητας, αλλα εκανες τη δουλεια σου κανονικα.

Εγω δοκιμαζω αυτες τις μερες την omnivoice που ουσιαστικα θελει 0,50 ευρω το μηνα παγιο κ με 1 ευρω μιλας περιπου 50λεπτα σταθερα. Αυτο που με εντυπωσιασε ειναι οτι εχει καλυτερη ποιοτητα κλησης απο την yuboto.

----------


## TeQniX

Φίλε μου και εγώ τρεις βαγιες μένω , με συνδεσανε πριν λίγες μέρες με γιουχτα σε 50αρα γραμμή , η αλήθεια είναι ότι γενικά δεν έχει θέμα, όμως στα speed test σε ώρες που δεν έχει πολύ κόσμο μέσα χτυπάει 42 - 45 mbps αλλά τις περισσότερες ώρες πάει γύρω στα 15 με 21 Mbps.. σε καμία περίπτωση πάντως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω πάρει αυτό που έχω ζητήσει ...

Η κεραία τους πάντως έχει καθαρή επαφή με γιουχτα

----------


## wlp

Το θέμα είναι που υπάρχει η συμφόρηση; Είναι στη sky? Όπως έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, πληρώνεις για να έχεις 50mbps από την κεραία σου στη δικιά τους. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν υπάρχουν εγγυήσεις, βέβαια αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί η ταχύτητα συχνά, φεύγεις και πας αλλού. Αν είναι η συμφόρηση μέσα στη sky, λογικά θα το βλέπαμε όλοι αναλογικά. Αν είναι στην κεραία σου, περίεργο, εκτός αν είναι παρεμβολές σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες της μέρας.

Πρόσεξε το speedtest της ookla, εγώ το βρίσκω μη αξιόπιστο, πιθανά γιατί το χρησιμοποιούν όλοι. Δοκίμαζε καλύτερα με fast.com, συνιστώ να ανεβάσεις λίγο τον όγκο της μέτρησης στις επιλογές.

Εγώ γενικά δεν είχα θέμα σήμερα, ίσως το μεσημέρι κάποια στιγμή πρόσεξα λίγο αυξημένο latency όπως δούλευα αλλά δεν έκανα μέτρηση.

----------


## TeQniX

Απλά ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει τις διαφορές... Σου λένε 50 mbps πχ. Και περιμένεις να βλέπεις 50 mbps, ιδιως όταν σου λένε εγγύηση ταχύτητας και όχι "ως" όπως οι άλλοι

----------


## UltraB

Με αυτά που διαβάζω πάντως για την εξυπηρέτηση τους, προσωπικά το ξανασκέφτομαι διπλά για το αν θα κάνω τη μετάβαση.
Πέρα από το ότι τους θεωρώ ακριβούς, ειδικά αν λάβουμε υπόψη και το κόστος του εξοπλισμού (που οκ, κάπως λογικό μιας και παίζουν ασύρματα).

----------


## alkis13

> Με αυτά που διαβάζω πάντως για την εξυπηρέτηση τους, προσωπικά το ξανασκέφτομαι διπλά για το αν θα κάνω τη μετάβαση.
> Πέρα από το ότι τους θεωρώ ακριβούς, ειδικά αν λάβουμε υπόψη και το κόστος του εξοπλισμού (που οκ, κάπως λογικό μιας και παίζουν ασύρματα).


Μιλας εκ του ασφαλούς γιατι αν ισχυουν τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου, παίρνεις από καμπίνα vdsl του ΟΤΕ στο ηρακλειο κρητης, δηλαδη είσαι στο 5%. Εαν ειχες 4mbps και speedbooster(οπως κουτσοδουλευει και αυτο) δεν θα ειχες σκεψεις :P 


Για να μπεις και στα παπουτσια των αλλων, κλειδωσε τη γραμμη σου σε adsl g mbit προτυπο, και προσπαθησε να δεις youtube σε 720p, και στο 20λεπτο τραβα και μια φορα το καλωδιο του οτε απο την πριζα. Ετσι θα καταλαβεις την ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων και υποστηριξης που εχουν οσοι ζουν σε μεγαλες περιοχες τυπου μασταμπα.


No offence παντα.

----------


## vaskreth

> Μιλας εκ του ασφαλούς γιατι αν ισχυουν τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου, παίρνεις από καμπίνα vdsl του ΟΤΕ στο ηρακλειο κρητης, δηλαδη είσαι στο 5%. Εαν ειχες 4mbps και speedbooster(οπως κουτσοδουλευει και αυτο) δεν θα ειχες σκεψεις :P 
> 
> 
> Για να μπεις και στα παπουτσια των αλλων, κλειδωσε τη γραμμη σου σε adsl g mbit προτυπο, και προσπαθησε να δεις youtube σε 720p, και στο 20λεπτο τραβα και μια φορα το καλωδιο του οτε απο την πριζα. Ετσι θα καταλαβεις την ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων και υποστηριξης που εχουν οσοι ζουν σε μεγαλες περιοχες τυπου μασταμπα.
> 
> 
> No offence παντα.


Ακριβώς έτσι.

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω κανει με sky αξιοπιστη μετρηση με το ookla speedtest. Δεν ξερω τι το επηρρεαζει (το οτι ειναι wisp?) αλλα απο οτι δειχνει συνηθως η πραγματικη ταχυτητα ειναι 15-25mega πανω. Το fast.com βγαζει πιο αξιοπιστα αποτελεσματα. Ωστοσο αν δεν βαλεις να κατεβασεις απο καποιο καλο σερβερ δεν θα δεις την ταχυτητα. Εγω την τεσταρω με το steam και το synology drive προσωπικα. Εκει φαινεται το πραγματικο που εχει να δωσει η γραμμη.

Τωρα οσον αφορα το θεμα του κοστους. Εξαρταται απο την οπτικη γωνια που θες να το δεις. Υπαρχουν 3.
1) Απο εδω που σας γραφω εχω μια αριστη vdsl 50 voda. Αν θελω σε 3 μερες την μετατρεπω σε Οτε 200 με 55 ευρω. Τωρα πληρωνω 31. Απο αυτη την οπτικη γωνια ειναι ακριβη η Sky? Αν θελω 24αρα οχι ειναι πολυ φτηνη. Αν θελω παραπανω ειναι ακριβη. Μπορω αυτο να το κανω γενικα στο Ηρακλειο?? ΟΧΙ. Οποτε παμε στο 2.

2) Ειμαι σε περιοχη χωρις ελευθερες πορτες και πιανω απο 4- 15 μεγα στο Ηρακλειο. Ειναι ακριβη η Sky? Αν θελω να βλεπω τα μαιλ μου κ απλα σελιδες, χωρις μεγαλα βιντεο, ειναι ακριβη. Θελω να εκμεταλευομαι περισσοτερο το ιντερνετ? Προφανως και δεν ειναι τοσο ακριβη, αφου δεν μου δινει την δυνατοτητα κανενας αλλος να εχω μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα.

3) Η οπτικη του ISP. Η μεγαλη φτηνια ειδαμε που οδηγησε τελικα. Σε ενα κλειστο καρτελ 3 εταιριων (την 4η δεν την λογιζω καν, καθως ειναι θεμα χρονου η αποδομηση της), που κοντευουν να εχουν 1 τεχνικο για καθε νομο προς περικοπες του κοστους. Επισης, τα σπασμενα καποιων isp , τα πληρωνουμε ηδη κ εμεις ως φορολογουμενοι , χωρις να φταιμε κιολας μερικοι. Δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι ενας μικρος παροχος και μαλιστα τοπικος με ελληνικο ΑΦΜ, ειναι ακριβος επειδη ειναι 3-5 ευρω ακριβοτερος απο την Vodafone. Δεν εχουν ολοι τις πλατες γερμανων κ αγγλων, για να μην αρχισω κ λεω ονοματα. Επισης δεν εχει κ τον αριθμο των συνδρομητων , του οτε για να μπορει να δινει αλλες τιμες. Ξαναλεω αυτη ειναι η οπτικη του ISP. Τον καταναλωτη δεν τον ενδιαφερει, αλλα αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα και αν το δεις σφαιρικα πρεπει να το λαβεις κ αυτο υποψιν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Φίλε μου και εγώ τρεις βαγιες μένω , με συνδεσανε πριν λίγες μέρες με γιουχτα σε 50αρα γραμμή , η αλήθεια είναι ότι γενικά δεν έχει θέμα, όμως στα speed test σε ώρες που δεν έχει πολύ κόσμο μέσα χτυπάει 42 - 45 mbps αλλά τις περισσότερες ώρες πάει γύρω στα 15 με 21 Mbps.. σε καμία περίπτωση πάντως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω πάρει αυτό που έχω ζητήσει ...
> 
> Η κεραία τους πάντως έχει καθαρή επαφή με γιουχτα


Ποσα χλμ αποσταση περιπου εισαι απο Μαραθιτη?

----------


## wlp

11:30πμ, λογικά ώρα αιχμής και να βρέχει και πιάνω αυτό, δε νομίζω ότι είναι γενικά ακόμα κορεσμένη η γραμμή της sky....

----------


## FGuile

> 11:30πμ, λογικά ώρα αιχμής και να βρέχει και πιάνω αυτό, δε νομίζω ότι είναι γενικά ακόμα κορεσμένη η γραμμή της sky....


Για να βαλω τιποτα Καλιφες να κατεβαινουν σε 8Κ, να κλεψω ολο το bandwidth, και τα ξαναλεμε..... :P

edit: Ειπα κ γω να τρολαρω μια φορα!! Παιδι ειμαι κ γω κ ζηλεψα!

----------


## vaskreth

> 11:30πμ, λογικά ώρα αιχμής και να βρέχει και πιάνω αυτό, δε νομίζω ότι είναι γενικά ακόμα κορεσμένη η γραμμή της sky....


Καλημέρα, μήπως μπορείς να μας κάνεις copy-paste από κονσόλα (τρέχεις την εντολή cmd):

ping 8.8.8.8

και tracert 8.8.8.8

----------


## TeQniX

Περίπου 9 χιλιόμετρα σε ευθεία , στην περιοχή πάντως είμαι κάπου στην μέση (δίπλα στο ποτάμι)  αλλά έχω καθαρη οπτική επαφή με γιουχτα.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Περίπου 9 χιλιόμετρα σε ευθεία , στην περιοχή πάντως είμαι κάπου στην μέση (δίπλα στο ποτάμι)  αλλά έχω καθαρη οπτική επαφή με γιουχτα.



Περιμένω να γίνει η εγκατάσταση και θα σου πω και εγώ τις δικές μου εντυπώσεις. Έχεις επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους για την ταχύτητα?? Τι σου έχουν πει??

----------


## TeQniX

Σήμερα ξανά πήρα τηλέφωνο και περιμένω να με πάρουν πίσω για να μου πουν πόσο δίνει στην κεραία μου, θα αλλάξω και router να δω μήπως φταίει αυτό , αν και έχω αγοράσει ένα καλό. Πάντως το router που έστειλαν στο wifi δίνει μέχρι 24mbps ενώ στα Ethernet περνάει παραπάνω.

Πότε σου είπαν ότι θα έρθουν για την εγκατάσταση ?

----------


## wlp

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι θα καταλάβεις από ένα trace. Συνήθως η καθυστέρηση φαίνεται ανάμεσα σε δυο ip της sky, μία πριν μπει στη synapsecom, υποθέτω ότι είναι η διαδρομή ηράκλειο-αθήνα όπου είναι και το λογικό να υπάρχει η μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση.

traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  10.0.10.1 (10.0.10.1)  3.406 ms  2.626 ms  3.548 ms
 2  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  4.612 ms  5.497 ms  5.652 ms
 3  185.51.132.129 (185.51.132.129)  9.795 ms  11.006 ms  10.957 ms
 4  185.51.132.229 (185.51.132.229)  21.489 ms  21.722 ms  19.585 ms
 5  ath1-skycom-lio-ath.synapsecom.gr (78.108.47.101)  19.628 ms  19.209 ms  19.781 ms
 6  78.108.44.25 (78.108.44.25)  26.452 ms  26.562 ms  30.668 ms
 7  et-0-0-31-3.bar2.sofia2.level3.net (212.187.175.13)  30.073 ms  32.853 ms  31.808 ms
 8  google-level3-20g.sofia2.level3.net (4.68.37.162)  32.252 ms  30.934 ms  31.567 ms
 9  * * *
10  dns.google (8.8.8.8)  32.654 ms  40.986 ms  31.120 ms

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Σήμερα ξανά πήρα τηλέφωνο και περιμένω να με πάρουν πίσω για να μου πουν πόσο δίνει στην κεραία μου, θα αλλάξω και router να δω μήπως φταίει αυτό , αν και έχω αγοράσει ένα καλό. Πάντως το router που έστειλαν στο wifi δίνει μέχρι 24mbps ενώ στα Ethernet περνάει παραπάνω.
> 
> Πότε σου είπαν ότι θα έρθουν για την εγκατάσταση ?



Θεωρητικά από βδομάδα. Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο την Πέμπτη και μου είπαν ότι όλα έχουν δρομολογηθεί και μπορεί να έρχονταν και αυτή τη βδομάδα αλλά τελικά τζίφος. Ελπίζω αρχές της ερχόμενης να έχω νεότερα

----------


## ultrahd

Τωρα οσον αφορα το θεμα του κοστους. Εξαρταται απο την οπτικη γωνια που θες να το δεις. Υπαρχουν 3.
1) Απο εδω που σας γραφω εχω μια αριστη vdsl 50 voda. Αν θελω σε 3 μερες την μετατρεπω σε Οτε 200 με 55 ευρω. Τωρα πληρωνω 31. Απο αυτη την οπτικη γωνια ειναι ακριβη η Sky? Αν θελω 24αρα οχι ειναι πολυ φτηνη. Αν θελω παραπανω ειναι ακριβη. Μπορω αυτο να το κανω γενικα στο Ηρακλειο?? ΟΧΙ. Οποτε παμε στο 2.

2) Ειμαι σε περιοχη χωρις ελευθερες πορτες και πιανω απο 4- 15 μεγα στο Ηρακλειο. Ειναι ακριβη η Sky? Αν θελω να βλεπω τα μαιλ μου κ απλα σελιδες, χωρις μεγαλα βιντεο, ειναι ακριβη. Θελω να εκμεταλευομαι περισσοτερο το ιντερνετ? Προφανως και δεν ειναι τοσο ακριβη, αφου δεν μου δινει την δυνατοτητα κανενας αλλος να εχω μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα.

Πολύ σωστά τα λες φίλε μου!Για να συμπληρώσω:

1) Για την ακρίβεια 56,90/μήνα έχει ο ΟΤΕ την 200αρα.Τώρα αν σε προσφορά τηλεφωνική ή εναλλακτικά η vodafone -wind την έχουν λίγο χαμηλότερα,μπορεί.
Η skytelecom απ'ότι βλέπω έχει 50 ευρώ/μήνα την 100αρα (49,90 για την ακρίβεια).
Το οποίο σημαίνει: Προφανώς ότι αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς π.χ. στην Αλικαρνασσό και έχεις δυνατότητα για π.χ. ΟΤΕ 200 Mbps τότε νομίζω πως σε συμφέρει να πας αφού με μόλις +7 ευρώ/μήνα έχεις 200 Mbps αντί για 100 Mbps της skytelecom.
Αν όμως είσαι στα υπόλοιπα μέρη και έχεις με το ζόρι 7-8 Mbps πραγματικά,και στην περιοχή σου δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για VDSL διότι δεν έχουν εγκατασταθεί νέες καμπίνες εκεί δεν το βλέπεις το ίδιο ως ακριβό.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει εμένα ακόμα είναι το εξής: Η δέσμευση 24 μήνες με τη skytelecom.
Λέμε τώρα ότι δεν έχoυμε ιδέα τι θα γίνει με τις καμπίνες στο Ηράκλειο,όμως σε ένα χρόνο από σήμερα δεν ξέρουμε σε τι φάση θα είμαστε.Αυτό που με απασχολεί με την skytelecom είναι το εξής:

Ας πούμε ότι πληρώνεις και εγκαθιστάς εξοπλισμό για 100αρα.

1. Μπορείς με τη skytelecom να ξεκινήσεις με 100αρα και στη συνέχεια αργότερα αν για κάποιο λόγο θελήσεις,να αλλάξεις το πρόγραμμα και να πας π.χ. σε 24αρα?    

2. Και το ανάποδο ερώτημα: Μπορείς με τη skytelecom να ξεκινήσεις ας πούμε με 24αρα και στη συνέχεια να πας σε 100αρα?

3. Σε περίπτωση που κρατήσω και την γραμμή ΟΤΕ που έχω τώρα (περισσότερο για το τηλέφωνο) θα μπορώ κάπως να την συνδιάσω με την skytelecom ?

Νομίζω load balancing λέγεται αυτό,αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πως το κάνει κάποιος αυτό.Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ,αν είναι εύκολο να γίνει χωρίς ειδικές γνώσεις και εξειδικευμένες ρυθμίσεις? Θα κερδίσω με το load balancing σε torrents και σε streaming  ?

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω:

Από περιοχή Μασταμπά προς Κορώνη Μαγαρά, έχω επαφή με την κεραία του Μαραθίτη? Γνωρίζει κανείς?

Γνωρίζουμε που περίπου στο Μαραθίτη είναι εγκατεστημένη η κεραία της sky?

----------


## griniaris

Να χρησιμοποιεις την παραθεση για να καταλαβαινουμε ποια εχεις γραψει εσυ και ποιο κειμενο ειναι αυτο που απαντας σε καποιον.  :Smile:

----------


## FGuile

> Τωρα οσον αφορα το θεμα του κοστους. Εξαρταται απο την οπτικη γωνια που θες να το δεις. Υπαρχουν 3.
> 1) Απο εδω που σας γραφω εχω μια αριστη vdsl 50 voda. Αν θελω σε 3 μερες την μετατρεπω σε Οτε 200 με 55 ευρω. Τωρα πληρωνω 31. Απο αυτη την οπτικη γωνια ειναι ακριβη η Sky? Αν θελω 24αρα οχι ειναι πολυ φτηνη. Αν θελω παραπανω ειναι ακριβη. Μπορω αυτο να το κανω γενικα στο Ηρακλειο?? ΟΧΙ. Οποτε παμε στο 2.
> 
> 2) Ειμαι σε περιοχη χωρις ελευθερες πορτες και πιανω απο 4- 15 μεγα στο Ηρακλειο. Ειναι ακριβη η Sky? Αν θελω να βλεπω τα μαιλ μου κ απλα σελιδες, χωρις μεγαλα βιντεο, ειναι ακριβη. Θελω να εκμεταλευομαι περισσοτερο το ιντερνετ? Προφανως και δεν ειναι τοσο ακριβη, αφου δεν μου δινει την δυνατοτητα κανενας αλλος να εχω μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα.
> 
> Πολύ σωστά τα λες φίλε μου!Για να συμπληρώσω:
> 
> 1) Για την ακρίβεια 56,90/μήνα έχει ο ΟΤΕ την 200αρα.Τώρα αν σε προσφορά τηλεφωνική ή εναλλακτικά η vodafone -wind την έχουν λίγο χαμηλότερα,μπορεί.
> Η skytelecom απ'ότι βλέπω έχει 50 ευρώ/μήνα την 100αρα (49,90 για την ακρίβεια).
> ...


Καλημερα. Εκει που μπορω να παρω την 200αρα ειναι το μαγαζι. Οποτε πρακτικα δε ν με βοηθαει παραπανω απο την 50αρα. Στο σπιτι το κλασσικο δικτυο δινει μεχρι 12 μεγα. Η Sky μεχρι 50. Πιθανον αυτο να αλλαξει κ να παει παραπανω σε λιγες μερες. Για αυτο εκανα τον παραλληλισμο. Αν καπου χρειαζεσαι την 100αρα την βαζεις. Δεν το πολυσκεφτεσαι. Ειδικα αν ξερεις οτι ποτε δεν θα κανουν τιποτα οι αλλοι παροχοι.

1&2) Ισχυουν κ τα δυο. Εγω ειμαι παραδειγμα του 1. Καθως πηρα προγραμμα 100αρας. Δεν δουλευει απο Ρογδια 100αρα και εχω κατεβει προγραμμα. Επισης γνωριζω συνδρομητη που ειχε 24αρα απο Ρογδια μεχρι προχτες. Ειχε αγορασει ομως τον εξοπλισμο της 100αρας. Και προχτες πηγαν κ τον αναβαθμισαν σε 50αρα γυριζοντας τον σε Μαραθιτη. Οποτε και το 2 γινεται.

3) Ναι μπορεις να τα κανεις με ενα load balancer της tplink πχ. Και γω το κανω συνδιαζοντας 4 γραμμες. Ωστοσο αν εσυ παρεις 100αρα απο sky και εχεις 8μεγα απο τον Οτε πχ, οχι μονο δεν θα δεις ιδιαιτερη διαφορα, αλλα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα η μικροτερη γραμμη να παρασερνει προς τα κατω κ την μεγαλυτερη. Γενικα οσο πιο κοντα σε ταχυτητα οι γραμμες που συνδιαζεις με ενα load balancer , τοσο καλυτερο το τελικο αποτελεσμα. Επισης αν εφαρμοσεις αυτο το κολπο, καλυτερα να το χρησιμοποιεις μονο σε torrents , downloaders και πλατφορμες οπως το steam. Αλλιως ενδεχεται να σε προβληματισει περισσοτερο απο πλευρας ρυθμισεων.

Λογικα βλεπεις ή Ροδια ή Μαραθιτη. Μπορει κ τα 2.

Επισης μια προσωπικη γνωμη δικη μου, καθαρα βαση εμπειριας σε επιγειες ζευξεις. Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μην μπουν στο Ηρακλειο αλλες καμπινες ποτε. Μπορει αν μπουν να χρειαστει να παρει αλλος το εργο πλην της Wind. Αυτο βεβαια μεταφραζεται σε μερικα χρονια..... Για αυτο ειμαστε εδω κ κανουμε αυτη τη συζητηση για την Sky. Η Sky πιθανοτατα το γνωριζει αυτο κ για αυτο επενδυει στο Ηρακλειο κ στην Κρητη γενικοτερα.

----------


## wlp

> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει εμένα ακόμα είναι το εξής: Η δέσμευση 24 μήνες με τη skytelecom.


Εγώ τους είδα γενικά ελαστικούς, κατάλαβα ότι δεν σε κυνηγάνε αν θες να διακόψεις. Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι πια σε ισχύ οι καινούριες ντιρεκτίβες που το τέλος διακοπής είναι πια αναλογικό με το χρόνο που απομένει στο συμβόλαιο.




> 1. Μπορείς με τη skytelecom να ξεκινήσεις με 100αρα και στη συνέχεια αργότερα αν για κάποιο λόγο θελήσεις,να αλλάξεις το πρόγραμμα και να πας π.χ. σε 24αρα?    
> 
> 2. Και το ανάποδο ερώτημα: Μπορείς με τη skytelecom να ξεκινήσεις ας πούμε με 24αρα και στη συνέχεια να πας σε 100αρα?


ναι αρκεί να έχεις τη σωστή κεραία για τη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.




> 3. Σε περίπτωση που κρατήσω και την γραμμή ΟΤΕ που έχω τώρα (περισσότερο για το τηλέφωνο) θα μπορώ κάπως να την συνδιάσω με την skytelecom ?
> 
> Νομίζω load balancing λέγεται αυτό,αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πως το κάνει κάποιος αυτό.Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ,αν είναι εύκολο να γίνει χωρίς ειδικές γνώσεις και εξειδικευμένες ρυθμίσεις? Θα κερδίσω με το load balancing σε torrents και σε streaming  ?


Σε στρήμινγκ όχι, σε torrents ναι αλλά δύσκολα αξίζει τον κόπο να μπλέξεις.

----------


## FGuile

> Σε στρήμινγκ όχι, σε torrents ναι αλλά δύσκολα αξίζει τον κόπο να μπλέξεις.


Μικρη διορθωση. Σε μερικα streaming λειτουργει κανονικα το load balancing σαν μια γραμμη. Πχ στο Popcorn.

----------


## wlp

> Μικρη διορθωση. Σε μερικα streaming λειτουργει κανονικα το load balancing σαν μια γραμμη. Πχ στο Popcorn.


Αν και έχω χρόνια να ασχοληθώ, το popcorn νομίζω ότι δουλεύει με torrent. Ίσως διαφωνούμε στον ορισμό τι είναι στρήμινγκ.

----------


## FGuile

> Αν και έχω χρόνια να ασχοληθώ, το popcorn νομίζω ότι δουλεύει με torrent. Ίσως διαφωνούμε στον ορισμό τι είναι στρήμινγκ.


Σε Bittorrent βασιζεται απλα μπορεις κ κανεις streaming απο εκει. Στο Netflix πχ δεν λειτουργει.

----------


## vornios

καλησπερα σας.εκανα και εγω αιτηση στην sky αιτηση για try and by για ταχυτητα 35mbs αλλα μου λενε οτι δεν θα εχω σημα στο σημειο που μενω.το σπιτι μου ειναι μετα τα τει στον δρομο προς γουρνες 
εγω βλεπω καθαρα γιουχτα χωρις να εχω λοφους και σπιτια μπροστα μου.η απορια μου ειναι εφοσον εχω ευθεια μπορστα μου τον γιουχτα γιατι να μην πιανει το σημα? 
διαβασα ενα παιδι που μενει τρεις βαγιες οτι πιανει κανοκα απο μαραθιτη. για πειτε μου και εσεις την γνωμη σας!
σας εβαλα και μια φωτογραφια να δειτε την αποσταση εχω σημειωση με κιτρινο χρωμα την ευθεια που ειναι σε αποσταση.
ευχαριστω!

----------


## jkoukos

Ενδεχομένως η κεραία εκεί στο βουνό να μην κοίτα και να μην καλύπτει την περιοχή σου και να έχεις κάλυψη από άλλη κεραία, σε άλλο σημείο εκπομπής.

----------


## FGuile

Φιλε κ να μην πιανεις κανε λιγο υπομονη , γιατι ερχονται απο οτι φαινεται γενναιες αναβαθμισεις σε μερικες μερες....

----------


## DaHaKa4

Την Πέμπτη περιμένω να γίνει η σύνδεση με πήραν μόλις τηλέφωνο. Τον ρώτησα για το αν προμηθευονται αυτοί το surge protector και μου είπε πως αλλά αν το έχω εγώ θα μπορεί να το βάλει ο τεχνικός αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να το βάλω και ότι είναι περιττό. Να παραγγείλω ένα να το βάλω μαζί με την εγκατάσταση ή να κάτσω στα αυγά μου??

----------


## griniaris

Αν δεν ειναι προβλημα το επιπλεον κοστος....  εγω στη θεση σου θα εκανα το εξης : 

Σε πρωτη φαση θα το τοποθετουσα μαζι με την εγκατασταση και ρυθμιση της κεραιας. 
Ειτε το αγοραζεις μονος σου , ειτε στο φερνουν αυτοι αν τα δυο κοστη ειναι κοντα. 

και σε δευτερη φαση θα φερεις ηλεκτρολογο να στο συνδεσει με την γειωση του σπιτιου. 

Αλλιως αν δεν το κανεις τωρα... και θες να το βαλεις αργοτερα ,θα χρειαστει κοψε-ραψε το καλωδιο δικτυου .

Για μενα βαλτο τωρα ωστε να εισαι ετοιμος κατευθειαν.

----------


## FGuile

Αν το κανεις αργοτερα μπορεις να προμηθευτεις το ιδιο ακριβως καλωδιο κ κλιπσακια κ να το προσθεσεις εσυ. Απλα στην συνδεση με τη γειωση καλο θα ειναι να ζητησεις απο ηλεκτρολογο βοηθεια. Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κοψεις το υπαρχον καλωδιο. Απλα δημιουργησε 1 ή 2 καλωδια ftp με τα ιδια υλικα, αναλογα αν βαλεις 1 ή  2 surge protectors.

----------


## ultrahd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας!

Αν μου επιτρέπεται, έχω ακόμα κάποιες ερωτήσεις,ελπίζω να μην κατηγορηθω ότι βγαίνω off-topic. 

Στην περίπτωση που προχωρήσω με την sky,σκέφτομαι αν θα κρατήσω ή όχι και τη γραμμή ΟΤΕ + speedbooster που έχω τώρα. Τα πακέτα της sky με τηλέφωνο δεν φαίνεται να συμφέρουν και τόσο οικοναμικα αλλά επίσης είναι και το εξής ζήτημα: 
Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει το τηλ στην sky θα είναι κάπως μέσω voip. Δηλαδή αν κάποια στιγμή για κάποιο λόγο δεν παίζει το Internet, κολλήσει, τότε αυτομάτως χάνεται και το τηλέφωνο. Θα μου πείτε τώρα και στον ΟΤΕ που είμαι τώρα voip είναι το τηλέφωνο, αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής στο θέμα του τηλεφώνου δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα με αποσυνδεσεις κλπ,τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής! Επομένως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είναι αξιόπιστη επιλογή να έχω voip από την sky.Θα είχε αξία αν είχαμε και κάποιο feedback από κάποιον που έχει βάλει και τηλ από την sky. 
Επομένως αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι: 

1. Τι είδους λύσεις για το τηλέφωνο έχω αν προχωρήσω με την  sky,και αποφασίσω να σταματήσω τον OTE που έχω τώρα?

Δεν έχω καταλάβει επειδή δεν έχω σχετική εμπειρία, ο φίλος με την intertelecom που επέλεξε με ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο θα έχει τηλέφωνο ? Θα χρεισιμοποιει την υπάρχουσα δομημένη τηλεφωνική καλωδιωση του σπιτιού ή όχι ? Οι κλασσικές συσκευές τηλεφώνου του σπιτιού θα δουλεύουν με το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο του OTE που έρχεται στο σπίτι ή όχι ? Αυτή η voip τηλεφωνία όταν δεν παρέχεται κατευθείαν μαζί με το Internet όπως π.χ. στον ΟΤΕ, δεν έχω καταλάβει χοντρικά πως δουλεύει! Επίσης τέτοιες λύσεις όπως intertelecom κλπ από πλευράς αξιοπιστίας τι λένε ? Μήπως κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι σηκώνω τα τηλέφωνα και είναι νεκρά εντελώς ή όταν μιλάω ακούω στο βάθος τη συνομιλία (κακή ποιότητα συνδιαλεξης) ?

Τώρα όσον αφορά το load balancing κατάλαβα ότι καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται με παρόμοιας ταχύτητας γραμμές, αλλιώς η γραμμή με τη χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα θα σπρώχνει προς τα κάτω και την άλλη. Επομένως ειδικά αν πάω για την 100άρα τοτε μάλλον τα 5-8 Mbps + το Booster που συνολικά πηγαίνουν από 20 - 45 Mbps ανάλογα τη φορά, δεν ξέρω αν θα βοηθήσουν. 
Ωστόσο αν ο εξοπλισμός δεν έχει τεράστιο κόστος και κυρίως αν είναι plug and play  και δεν χρειάζεται εξειδικευμενες ρυθμίσεις να γίνουν (και ειδικά αν χαλάνε οι ρυθμίσεις και χρειάζεται να ξαναγινονται κάθε τόσο) ίσως θα το δοκίμαζα.

2. Τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζομαι για το load balancing και πως πάει χοντρικά η συνδεσμολογια ?

Το surge protector που αναφέρθηκε πιο πριν είναι για προστασία από κεραυνους απ ότι κατάλαβα. Θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα. Αυτά που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι: 

3. Το surge protector αν κατάλαβα καλά μπαίνει πάνω στον ιστό της κεραίας, λίγο πιο κάτω από την κεραία.Στο manual που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας που αναφέρει για 2 surge protector το δεύτερο που μπαίνει ? Λίγο πριν μπει το καλώδιο στο σπίτι ? Δεν ξέρω αν τα 2 surge protector είναι λιγάκι υπερβολή για οικιακή εγκατάσταση.
Αν το προχωρήσω πάντως θα θελα κι εγώ να βάλω κάτι για προστασία από κεραυνους κλπ.

4. Αν κατάλαβα καλά από όσα διάβασα θα προτεινατε εκτός από το surge protector να υπάρχει και ξεχωριστή γείωση στον ιστό (π.χ. στο ιστό της κεραίας της τηλεόρασης) όπου θα τοποθετηθεί η κεραία της sky? 

5. To link με το surge protector της ubiquity που ποσταρατε πριν,για ποια κεραία από όλες της ubiquity είναι συμβατά ? Με τον εξοπλισμό της 100άρας ποιο surge protector είναι συμβατό ?

Τέλος,αγαπητέ φίλε FGuile,θα μπορούσες (έστω με κάποιο pm) να μας αναφέρεις ποια είναι η ευχάριστη έκπληξη από sky μεριά που περιμένουμε από μέρα σε μέρα ? Ρωτάω γιατί πιθανότατα να με ενδιαφέρει! 

Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο post, ήθελα να εξηγήσω τους προβληματισμους και τις ερωτήσεις μου!

----------


## griniaris

> Στην περίπτωση που προχωρήσω με την sky,σκέφτομαι αν θα κρατήσω ή όχι και τη γραμμή ΟΤΕ + speedbooster που έχω τώρα. Τα πακέτα της sky με τηλέφωνο δεν φαίνεται να συμφέρουν και τόσο οικοναμικα αλλά επίσης είναι και το εξής ζήτημα: 
> Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει το τηλ στην sky θα είναι κάπως μέσω voip. Δηλαδή αν κάποια στιγμή για κάποιο λόγο δεν παίζει το Internet, κολλήσει, τότε αυτομάτως χάνεται και το τηλέφωνο. Θα μου πείτε τώρα και στον ΟΤΕ που είμαι τώρα voip είναι το τηλέφωνο, αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής στο θέμα του τηλεφώνου δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα με αποσυνδεσεις κλπ,τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής! Επομένως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είναι αξιόπιστη επιλογή να έχω voip από την sky.Θα είχε αξία αν είχαμε και κάποιο feedback από κάποιον που έχει βάλει και τηλ από την sky. 
> Επομένως αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι: 
> 
> 1. Τι είδους λύσεις για το τηλέφωνο έχω αν προχωρήσω με την  sky,και αποφασίσω να σταματήσω τον OTE που έχω τώρα?
> 
> Δεν έχω καταλάβει επειδή δεν έχω σχετική εμπειρία, ο φίλος με την intertelecom που επέλεξε με ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο θα έχει τηλέφωνο ? Θα χρεισιμοποιει την υπάρχουσα δομημένη τηλεφωνική καλωδιωση του σπιτιού ή όχι ? Οι κλασσικές συσκευές τηλεφώνου του σπιτιού θα δουλεύουν με το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο του OTE που έρχεται στο σπίτι ή όχι ? Αυτή η voip τηλεφωνία όταν δεν παρέχεται κατευθείαν μαζί με το Internet όπως π.χ. στον ΟΤΕ, δεν έχω καταλάβει χοντρικά πως δουλεύει! Επίσης τέτοιες λύσεις όπως intertelecom κλπ από πλευράς αξιοπιστίας τι λένε ? Μήπως κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι σηκώνω τα τηλέφωνα και είναι νεκρά εντελώς ή όταν μιλάω ακούω στο βάθος τη συνομιλία (κακή ποιότητα συνδιαλεξης) ?
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το load balancing κατάλαβα ότι καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται με παρόμοιας ταχύτητας γραμμές, αλλιώς η γραμμή με τη χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα θα σπρώχνει προς τα κάτω και την άλλη. Επομένως ειδικά αν πάω για την 100άρα τοτε μάλλον τα 5-8 Mbps + το Booster που συνολικά πηγαίνουν από 20 - 45 Mbps ανάλογα τη φορά, δεν ξέρω αν θα βοηθήσουν. 
> ...


Θα προσπαθησω να στα γραψω απλα για να μην σε μπερδεψω. 

Δεν υπαρχει "κατι σαν VOIP " .  ΕΙΝΑΙ voip. και μην το φοβασαι . Ειναι το παρον και το μελλον της τηλεφωνιας. 
Οποτε αν βαλεις w-internet  με την skytelecoms τοτε αν θελεις τηλεφωνο θα πας σε VOIP παροχο. Για μενα πιο καλη ειναι η MODULUS. για καποιον αλλο η intertelecom. Αυτο θα το διαλεξεις εσυ .

Αν παρεις το ηδη υπαρχον τηλεφωνο σου και το πας σε VOIP παροχο αυτοματως θα διακοπει η υπηρεσια dsl και τηλεφωνια σου. δεν γινεται να υπαρχει εφοσον δεν υπαρχει ο τηλεφωνικος αριθμος. 
Οποτε αν σε βολευει προχωρας , αλλιως παιρνεις καινουριο νουμερακι στον voip παροχο. 
Εφοσον εχεις προσβαση στο ιντερνετ... θα εχεις και τηλεφωνο. αν δεν εχεις....  δεν θα δουλευει. τοσο απλα. 
Θα χρειαστεις εναν ανταπτορα για να μπορεσεις να συνδεσεις "κλασσικα" τηλεφωνα αν εχεις voip.  Αλλιως αγοραζεις κατευθειαν ενα VOIP τηλεφωνο. 

Το load balance δουλευει με οποιαδηποτε γραμμη. γιαυτο υπαρχει αλλωστε. PnP ειναι.. αλλα θελει καποιες βασικες γνωσεις.  εξοπλισμος ειτε mikrotik ειτε ubuquiti ειτε TPLINK . 

το surge protector μπαινει πανω ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ . αλλιως δεν κανει τιποτα. Το να βαλεις 2ο και κατω, καλο ειναι εφοσν θελεις να προστατευτεις απο την καλωδιωση. 
Δεν υπαρχει συμβατοτητα με κατι γιατι απλα προστατευει γενικα. δεν ειναι για καποια συγκεκριμενη συσκευη.  

Οτιδηποτε αλλο θελεις ανοιξε ενα νεο νημα και εκει θα τα αναλυσουμε οσο θελεις χωρις να βγαινουμε offtopic.  οτιδηποτε και αν ειναι αυτο.

----------


## FGuile

Οι ευχαριστες εκπληξεις ειναι η επεκταση δικτυου που ετοιμαζεται κ ενδεχομενως θα δοθει κ οριστικη λυση στο "κλασσικο προβλημα Ρογδια".

Γρηγορη απαντηση στο μεγαλο σχολιο. Το load balancer ειναι λιγο μεγαλη κουβεντα κ off topic. Παντως αν θες να βγαλεις ταχυτητα πανω απο 100Mbps θα κοιταξεις τα tplink 5120/6120 αλλιως αν θες να ενωσεις μικροτερες γραμμες στο οικονομικοτερο 470/480.

Τα surge protectors ειναι προαιρετικα κ η Sky προτεινει πως δεν τα χρειαζεσαι. Αν θες μπορεις να τα προσθεσεις μετα για να εισαι πληρως καλυμενος απο θεμα γειωσης. 1ή 2 θα βαλεις. Δες και μια φωτο που ειχα ανεβασει απο το manual της Ubiquiti σε παλιοτερο post. Ειναι συμβατα με powerbeam/litebeam που χρησιμοποιει η Sky.

Για το voip νομιζω σε καλυψε ο @griniaris. Γενικα τον αριθμο σου μπορεις να τον μεταφερεις σε ενα voip παροχο και απο εκει κ περα μπορεις οπου εχει ιντερνετ να τον εγκαταστησεις (πχ στη γραμμη της sky). Ακομα κ στο κινητο σου μεσω εφαρμογης μπορεις να τον εχεις. Προσωπικη εμπειρια εχω απο yuboto και omnivoice , με τη δευτερη να με εντυπωσιαζει περισσοτερο στο τιμη/αποδοση κοματι.

----------


## wlp

Συμπληρώνω και εγώ για το voip. Μη το φοβάσαι. Στην inter telecom που πήγα, το κόστος είναι 15ε το χρόνο για το νούμερο και μετά χρονοχρέωση ή πακετάκια ομιλίας. Παρόμοια είναι κι οι άλλες εταιρίες, ψάξτο και διάλεξε.

Προσωπικά εγώ το δουλεύω με sip εφαρμογή στο κινητό. Μάλιστα μου ανοίξαν δωρεάν και δεύτερο login έτσι ώστε το έβαλα και στης γυναίκας μου και δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα και τα δύο. Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο στις ρυθμίσεις για να μην σου τρώει πολύ μπαταρία αλλά γενικά δουλεύει. Bonus ότι πια το χρησιμοποιείς και εκτός σπιτιού. Αν θες πιο απλή λύση και να μην ασχολείσαι πάρε ανταπτοράκι ή voip τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι.

----------


## Dimos_Vav

Με το θέμα του VoIP έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο. Άμα θέλω να πάρω τον αριθμό μου από την Cosmote που είναι τώρα και να πάρω πακέτο double play στην Sky δεν γίνεται φορητότητα αριθμού όπως κάνουμε όταν πάμε π.χ. στην Wind ή στην Forthnet; Έχει διαφορετική διαδικασία με έξτρα κόστος; Για εξηγηστε το λίγο οι γνώστες και σε εμάς που είμαστε λίγο πιο άσχετοι; Γιατί τον αριθμό δεν θέλω να τον χάσω, τον έχω πολλά χρόνια αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να πληρώνω και έξτρα πέρα από το κόστος του double play πακέτου για τον αριθμό.

----------


## DaHaKa4

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σήμερα έγινε η εγκατάσταση πολύ ευγενικά τα παιδιά που ήρθαν. 4 χιλιόμετρα από την κεραία καλό σήμα χωρίς σημαντικά εμπόδια. Σε speedtest από fast έχω το παρακάτω.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν με αφήνει να αλλάξω κωδικό στο router. Δεν με βάζει ούτε στο tplinkwifi.net ούτε στο 192.168.0.1 μόνο στο https://192.168.1.1/ με βάζει και αυτό δεν δέχεται το admin admin σαν password. Πήρα τηλέφωνο την εταιρία και περιμένω απάντηση.

----------


## BillyVan

> Με το θέμα του VoIP έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο. Άμα θέλω να πάρω τον αριθμό μου από την Cosmote που είναι τώρα και να πάρω πακέτο double play στην Sky δεν γίνεται φορητότητα αριθμού όπως κάνουμε όταν πάμε π.χ. στην Wind ή στην Forthnet; Έχει διαφορετική διαδικασία με έξτρα κόστος; Για εξηγηστε το λίγο οι γνώστες και σε εμάς που είμαστε λίγο πιο άσχετοι; Γιατί τον αριθμό δεν θέλω να τον χάσω, τον έχω πολλά χρόνια αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να πληρώνω και έξτρα πέρα από το κόστος του double play πακέτου για τον αριθμό.


ο αριθμος ειναι δικος σου και μπορεις να τον μεταφερεις σε οποιον voip παροχο θελεις

ο βρογχος οπως το λενε ειναι ας πουμε η φυσικη σύνδεση του χαλκου στο ΑΚ του Οτε που ανηκεις

οταν πηγαίνεις απο ενσύρματο παροχο σε αλλον ενσυρματο αλλάζει η συνδεση του βρόγχου απο OTE  > Vodafone για παραδειγμα

αυτο συμβαίνει και είναι απαραίτητο για να έχεις και τηλέφωνο αλλά και ιντερνετ

σχεδον ολοι μας έτσι είμαστε....δηλαδη για να έχουμε ιντερνετ θα πρέπει να έχουμε και τηλέφωνο απο ένα τετοιο βρόγχο

εσυ τωρα οπως και πολλοι αλλοι που ειναι σε ασύρματο πάροχο αν επιλεξουν μπορουν να αποδεσμεύτουν απο τον βρόγχο που αναφερα 

παραπάνω (έχει τα υπερ έχει και τα κατά αυτο)

σε καθε περίπτωση όμως ο αριθμος που έχεις είναι δικος σου και εφόσον δεν χρωστας στον παροχο που έχεις μπορεις να αιτηθείς την μεταφορα 

του απ ευθειας στον voip παροχο πριν κανεις τη διακοπή του απο αυτον.

Τέλος στην περίπτωση που μετά απο όσο καιρο εσυ επιλέξεις θελήσεις να ξαναεπιστρέψεις σε πάροχο κοσμοτε κλπ θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις αν δεν 

κανω λαθος την εκ νέου κατασκευη βρόγχου κλπ...

----------


## Dimos_Vav

Άρα αν ζητήσω φορητότητα σε double play πρόγραμμα της Sky κρατάω κανονικά τον αριθμό αλλά χάνω τον βρόγχο οπότε αν θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ λόγου χάρη μετά από 1-2 χρόνια θα πρέπει να είμαι τυχερός να έχει ελεύθερο βρόγχο και πιθανόν να πληρώσω κάποιο ποσό για να τον πάρω και να γίνει η μεταφορά από την Sky πίσω στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό εννοείς;

----------


## BillyVan

Ακριβώς...αυτο ειναι και το άσχημο για κάποιους.

----------


## chris papas

Να μαι και εγώ πάλι, ακόμα αιτων κάποιο τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού δεν είχα, αλλά, μου έστειλαν μια απόδειξη με τον εξοπλισμό και μου φάνηκε κάτι παράξενο και θέλω να με καθησυχασετε η να με ανησυχήσετε!Στην απόδειξή αντί για εξοπλισμό ubiquiti κτλ αναφέρει ένα μοντέλο cambium epmp force 130 5ghz!Τι λέτε είναι κάτι που αξίζει η να απαιτήσω ubiquiti?

----------


## FGuile

> Άρα αν ζητήσω φορητότητα σε double play πρόγραμμα της Sky κρατάω κανονικά τον αριθμό αλλά χάνω τον βρόγχο οπότε αν θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ λόγου χάρη μετά από 1-2 χρόνια θα πρέπει να είμαι τυχερός να έχει ελεύθερο βρόγχο και πιθανόν να πληρώσω κάποιο ποσό για να τον πάρω και να γίνει η μεταφορά από την Sky πίσω στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό εννοείς;


Και στην Sky κανεις αιτηση φορητοτητας κ σε οποιον παροχο voip θελεις επισης. Γενικα το Ηρακλειο σε ελαχιστα σημεια (πχ Αλικαρνασσο) εχει ελευθερες πορτες. Και εκει συνηθως που εχουν μπει καμπινες. Ειναι ενα ρισκο που , λογικα σε κανενα χρονο θα εχει ξεκαθαρισει με την πορεια που θα δειξει η Sky.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σήμερα έγινε η εγκατάσταση πολύ ευγενικά τα παιδιά που ήρθαν. 4 χιλιόμετρα από την κεραία καλό σήμα χωρίς σημαντικά εμπόδια. Σε speedtest από fast έχω το παρακάτω.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 211527
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν με αφήνει να αλλάξω κωδικό στο router. Δεν με βάζει ούτε στο tplinkwifi.net ούτε στο 192.168.0.1 μόνο στο https://192.168.1.1/ με βάζει και αυτό δεν δέχεται το admin admin σαν password. Πήρα τηλέφωνο την εταιρία και περιμένω απάντηση.


Αυτο συμβαινει λογικα γιατι το ρουτερ ειναι ρυθμισμενο σε Wisp mode. Οποτε λογικα ειναι κατι σαν bridge και το 192.168.1.1 σε βγαζει στην κεραια που ουσιαστικα αυτη ειναι το "μοντεμ" σου (ας μου επιτραπει η εκφραση). Αυτη σου δινει την ζευξη. Αν εχεις εμπειρια με fritzbox πχ, ειναι κατι σαν το ip client mode των avm (το wisp mode). Σε ποιον κομβο συνδεθηκες?

- - - Updated - - -




> Να μαι και εγώ πάλι, ακόμα αιτων κάποιο τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού δεν είχα, αλλά, μου έστειλαν μια απόδειξη με τον εξοπλισμό και μου φάνηκε κάτι παράξενο και θέλω να με καθησυχασετε η να με ανησυχήσετε!Στην απόδειξή αντί για εξοπλισμό ubiquiti κτλ αναφέρει ένα μοντέλο cambium epmp force 130 5ghz!Τι λέτε είναι κάτι που αξίζει η να απαιτήσω ubiquiti?


Χαχαχαχαχα. Φιλε μου χωρις να το θες, μολις αποκαλυψες τον επομενο προμηθευτη της Sky. Οχι βεβαια, δεν χρειαζεται να απαιτησεις τιποτα , καθως οι Cambium ειναι καλυτερες των Ubiquiti και στην χειροτερη ισαξιες. Εκτος κ αν εγινε κανενα λαθος στην τιμολογηση κ εγραψαν απλα αλλο απο οτι θα σου στειλουν κ τελικα ερθει Ubiquiti. Οποτε ολα καλα...... Εχω δει κ κατι ωραιες κεραιες της Cambium για Wisp, με οπτικη ινα interface.... Χμ... Λετε????

----------


## Geros7

To router είναι ρυθμισμένο σαν access point, δοκίμασε να βγάλεις από πάνω του το καλώδιο της κεραίας και προσπάθησε να μπεις, λογικά θα σε βάλει

----------


## DaHaKa4

Θα το δω όταν γυρίσω σπίτι. Μια άλλη ερώτηση. Χτες δοκίμασα λίγο ταχύτητα σε torrents steam και ping σε παιχνίδια μιας και έχω πάρει το try and buy. Σε steam έπιασα peak 2.9 στο torrent από 1.7-2.2  απλά στο παιχνίδι (dota 2) είχα μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στο ping. Από 70-130. Γενικά είναι ασταθές το ping.?? Μπορώ να μειώσω ταχύτητα για να μειωθεί. Υπάρχει fast path στην sky?

- - - Updated - - -

Ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι συνδέομαι με γιουχτα και ότι για ένα τέταρτο χτες το βράδυ είχε πέσει η σύνδεση

----------


## FGuile

> Θα το δω όταν γυρίσω σπίτι. Μια άλλη ερώτηση. Χτες δοκίμασα λίγο ταχύτητα σε torrents steam και ping σε παιχνίδια μιας και έχω πάρει το try and buy. Σε steam έπιασα peak 2.9 στο torrent από 1.7-2.2  απλά στο παιχνίδι (dota 2) είχα μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στο ping. Από 70-130. Γενικά είναι ασταθές το ping.?? Μπορώ να μειώσω ταχύτητα για να μειωθεί. Υπάρχει fast path στην sky?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι συνδέομαι με γιουχτα και ότι για ένα τέταρτο χτες το βράδυ είχε πέσει η σύνδεση


24αρα ειπαμε εχεις? Ακουω αυτες τις μερες περι ασταθειας του Γιουχτα. Πιθανολογω οτι υπερφοτωθηκε σιγα σιγα. Αλλα απο οτι ακουγεται, η επεκταση ειναι πολυ κοντα. Δεν υπαρχει fast path. Οτι πιανεις εσυ αυτο ειναι. Συνυθως ειναι στο 17.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> 24αρα ειπαμε εχεις? Ακουω αυτες τις μερες περι ασταθειας του Γιουχτα. Πιθανολογω οτι υπερφοτωθηκε σιγα σιγα. Αλλα απο οτι ακουγεται, η επεκταση ειναι πολυ κοντα. Δεν υπαρχει fast path. Οτι πιανεις εσυ αυτο ειναι. Συνυθως ειναι στο 17.



24αρα έχω ναι. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάποια μειώσει στην ταχύτητα για σταθεροποιηση του ping η δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο??

----------


## FGuile

> 24αρα έχω ναι. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάποια μειώσει στην ταχύτητα για σταθεροποιηση του ping η δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο??


Οχι. Ισα ισα που οι αναβαθμισεις που θα ξεκινησουν τωρα σκοπο εχουν να παιξουν κ περισσοτεροι με σταθερες ταχυτητες κ να λυθουν τυχον υπαρχοντα θεματα. Πιστευω οτι θα παει καλα. Περιμενουμε ολοι με αγωνια.

----------


## vaskreth

> Να μαι και εγώ πάλι, ακόμα αιτων κάποιο τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού δεν είχα, αλλά, μου έστειλαν μια απόδειξη με τον εξοπλισμό και μου φάνηκε κάτι παράξενο και θέλω να με καθησυχασετε η να με ανησυχήσετε!Στην απόδειξή αντί για εξοπλισμό ubiquiti κτλ αναφέρει ένα μοντέλο cambium epmp force 130 5ghz!Τι λέτε είναι κάτι που αξίζει η να απαιτήσω ubiquiti?


Τα cambium είναι ανώτερα μηχανήματα! Γνωρίζω, ότι σε cambium πλέον θα επεκτείνεται / αναβαθμίζεται το δίκτυο της sky (κορμός αλλά και εξοπλισμός πελατών).  :Cool:

----------


## griniaris

> *Τα cambium είναι ανώτερα μηχανήματα!* Γνωρίζω, ότι σε cambium πλέον θα επεκτείνεται / αναβαθμίζεται το δίκτυο της sky (κορμός αλλά και εξοπλισμός πελατών).


Σε τι ειναι ανωτερα ?  Ειναι μια σοβαρη εταιρεια με πολυ καλο hard/soft-ware . αλλα δεν συγκρινονται ubuquiti με Cambium  .  Οπως επισης υπαρχει και η Mimosa. Οπως και η Ruckus .
Ολες καλες ειναι. αλλα δεν θα μπορουσα με τιποτα να βαλω καποια πανω απο την αλλη. Δεν συγκρινουμε την TENDA με την ubuquiti. 
Δεν αμφισβητο την ποιοτητα της cambium. απλα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι ανωτερη απο την ταδε εταιρεια. 
Θα πρεπει να γινουν πολλαπλες δοκιμες σε ιδια περιβαλλοντα και με ιδιες συνθηκες για να εξαγουμε ασφαλη αποτελεσματα. 
Οποτε θεωρουμε οτι ειναι ισαξιες εταιρειες.  
Οπως δεν μπορουμε να πουμε ποια απο τις 2 ειναι ανωτερη... ferrari-lamborghini πριν τις βαλουμε να τρεξουν ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ στην ιδια πιστα για να δουμε τις διαφορες τους.


Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι η skytelecoms χρησιμοποιει αξιολογο εξοπλισμο και μπραβο της. (ασχετα που τον πληρωνει ο πελατης) .

----------


## vaskreth

> Σε τι ειναι ανωτερα ?  Ειναι μια σοβαρη εταιρεια με πολυ καλο hard/soft-ware . αλλα δεν συγκρινονται ubuquiti με Cambium  .  Οπως επισης υπαρχει και η Mimosa. Οπως και η Ruckus .
> Ολες καλες ειναι. αλλα δεν θα μπορουσα με τιποτα να βαλω καποια πανω απο την αλλη. Δεν συγκρινουμε την TENDA με την ubuquiti. 
> Δεν αμφισβητο την ποιοτητα της cambium. απλα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι ανωτερη απο την ταδε εταιρεια. 
> Θα πρεπει να γινουν πολλαπλες δοκιμες σε ιδια περιβαλλοντα και με ιδιες συνθηκες για να εξαγουμε ασφαλη αποτελεσματα. 
> Οποτε θεωρουμε οτι ειναι ισαξιες εταιρειες.  
> Οπως δεν μπορουμε να πουμε ποια απο τις 2 ειναι ανωτερη... ferrari-lamborghini πριν τις βαλουμε να τρεξουν ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ στην ιδια πιστα για να δουμε τις διαφορες τους.
> 
> 
> Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι η skytelecoms χρησιμοποιει αξιολογο εξοπλισμο και μπραβο της. (ασχετα που τον πληρωνει ο πελατης) .


Για το use case της sky, οι λύσεις της cambium είναι ανώτερες, πιο scalable, περισσότερο αξιόπιστες και με μεγαλύτερο vfm...

Η ubi δεν έχει αντίστοιχο σύστημα π.χ. με αυτό: https://www.cambiumnetworks.com/prod...-access-point/
ούτε υπάρχουν τόσο μεγάλες υλοποιήσεις wisp με ubi, όπως έχει η cambium στην Ιταλία π.χ.

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic


		Το που υπαρχουν μεγαλες υλοποιησεις ανα τον κοσμο δεν μπορουμε να το γνωριζουμε καθως δεν ειναι καταγεγραμενες συγκεντρωτικα. 

Απο εκει και περα συγκρινουμε μια εταιρεια 15 + ετων με σταθερη πορεια στον χρονο με προτοποριακο software και πολυ αξιολογο εξοπλισμο. 

Αντιθετως η cambium ειναι 9 ετων περιπου με αλματωδη αναπτυξη και ειδικα μετα την απορροφηση της Xirrus περισυ προεκυψαν αυτα τα "πρωτοπορα" τεχνολογικα ΑΡ. 

Μεχρι περισι που βρισκοταν η εταιρεια. ???

Οπως ειπα βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος και ειναι πολυ μεγαλη συζητηση. Δεν βγαινει ετσαι απλα μια αποφαση ποια ειναι ανωτερη της αλλης.
Ουτε αν η μια εχεις ενα προιον που η αλλη δεν το εχει τοτε κερδισε την μαχη. Παιζει ρολο η γκαμα συσκευων και οχι μια εξειδικευμενη συσκευη. 

Λυσεις για ολα τα προβληματα και ολα τα project θελουμε. Οχι λυση κονσερβα .

Τερμα για μενα το offtopic.

----------


## vaskreth

> Το που υπαρχουν μεγαλες υλοποιησεις ανα τον κοσμο δεν μπορουμε να το γνωριζουμε καθως δεν ειναι καταγεγραμενες στυκεντρωτικα. 
> 
> Απο εκει και περα συγκρινουμε μια εταιρεια 15 + ετων με σταθερη πορεια στον χρονο με προτοποριακο software και πολυ αξιολογο εξοπλισμο. 
> 
> Αντιθετως η cambium ειναι 9 ετων περιπου με αλματωδη αναπτυξη και ειδικα μετα την απορροφηση της Xirrus προεκυψαν αυτα τα "πρωτοπορα" τεχνολογικα ΑΡ. 
> 
> Οπως ειπα βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος και ειναι πολυ μεγαλη συζητηση. Δεν βγαινει ετσαι απλα μια αποφαση ποια ειναι ανωτερη της αλλης.


Τώρα κατάλαβα το nickname  :Razz:  Πλάκα κάνω, ελπίζω μη παρεξηγηθείς! 

Όλες καλές λύσεις είναι, οκ.

----------


## FGuile

Βασικα ο φιλος εχει δικιο. Σε σημεια ανα την Ευρωπη χρησιμοποιουν Cambium εξοπλισμο οι Wisp και μαλιστα συνηθως με οπτικη. Απο οσο ξερω ενας κομβος με οπτικη θα μπορουσε να δωσει σε παραπανω απο 200 συνδρομητες ιντερνετ.

----------


## nkar

Εγω αναρωτιέμαι για το πως στον ίδιο χώρο θα βάλουν να παίξουν εξοπλισμός Cambium με Ubiquity
Ειδικα αφού (απο όσο εχω καταλάβει) δεν παίζουν με διεθνη πρωτόκολλα αλλά με proprietary λυσεις 
προκειμένου να χωρέσουν πιο πολλούς συνδρομητές στο κάθε Access Point

----------


## FGuile

> Εγω αναρωτιέμαι για το πως στον ίδιο χώρο θα βάλουν να παίξουν εξοπλισμός Cambium με Ubiquity
> Ειδικα αφού (απο όσο εχω καταλάβει) δεν παίζουν με διεθνη πρωτόκολλα αλλά με proprietary λυσεις 
> προκειμένου να χωρέσουν πιο πολλούς συνδρομητές στο κάθε Access Point


Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις με τις proprietary λυσεις. Αλλα δε νομιζω οτι θα μπoυν μαζι τα UI με τα Cambium, στους ιδιους κομβους.

----------


## griniaris

> Εγω αναρωτιέμαι για το πως στον ίδιο χώρο θα βάλουν να παίξουν εξοπλισμός Cambium με Ubiquity
> Ειδικα αφού (απο όσο εχω καταλάβει) δεν παίζουν με διεθνη πρωτόκολλα αλλά με proprietary λυσεις 
> προκειμένου να χωρέσουν πιο πολλούς συνδρομητές στο κάθε Access Point


τυποποιηση πρωτοκολλων επικοινωνιας υπαρχει.  Οποτε "θεωρητικα" ειναι συμβατος εξοπλισμος μεταξυ διαφορετικης μαρκας.
ΕΚΤΟΣ αν κανουν χρηση των (οπως σωστα ειπες) κλειστων πρωτοκολλων της καθε εταιρειας. Βλεπε N-stream , airmax κλπ κλπ 

Οπως και εσυ λες, και εγω δεν νομιζω να μην "τερματισουν" τις δυνατοτητες της υποδομης τους με το να μην κανουν χρηση αυτων των ρυθμισεων. 

Οποτε δεν το γνωριζουμε πως θα κινηθουν στο σταυροδρομι. 
1) θα γινει πληρης μεταβαση απο την μια μαρκα στην αλλη. 
2) θα δουλεψουν ταυτοχρονα και τις δυο μαρκες. 

Εγω θα εκανα μια μιξη. Αφου εβλεπα ποια προιοντα μου καλυπτουν τις αναγκες μου...  θα κρατουσα και την αλλη σαν failsafe .

Αναμονη λοιπον για feedback απο τους πελατες.

----------


## newman

καλησπερα και απο μενα ευχαριστω για οσους εχουν συνισφερει στο νημα μπας και γλυτωσουμε απο τα καρτελ η εστω βαλουν λιγο νερο στο κρασι τους μιας και απο οτι φενεται vdsl δεν θα δουμε ουτε σε 5 χρονια!!
λοιπον εκανα και γω αιτηση για συνδεση στην sky για 24αρα με εξοπλισμο 100/10 για μελοντικη αναβαθμηση μενω κεντρο ηρακλειου δεν μου ειπαν που θα συνδεθω περιμενω να γινει εγκατασταση επειδη πεζω και online games και streaming argotera  αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι ποσο υψηλο ειναι το ping και ποσο σταθερο μπορει να ειναι se ena wisp εχετε καποια εμπειρια μεχρι τωρα; επισης με ενημερωσαν οτι γινει θα μια καλη αναβαθμηση μεχρι τελος φεβρουαριου και θα μπουν ακομα 5 κεραιες οποτε υπομονη για οσους δεν εχετε οπτικη επαφη !!

----------


## griniaris

Στις συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις μην το συγκρινεις με τα κοινα wifi .  Αν το link ειναι καλο και ρυθμισμενο σωστα δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα.
πχ σε λινκ (στην Αθηνα κιολας) με AC στα 11 περιπου χλμ εχουμε 2 ms .

Το βασικο ειναι να εχεις καλη οπτικη επαφη και καθαρη ζωνη fresnel . Ολα τα υπολοιπα φτιαχνονται. 

Και φυσικα αφου το λινκ μας ειναι ενταξει.... μετα παιζει ρολο ο παροχος μας με τις διασυνδεσεις του. Που απο οτι εχουν αναφερει συμφορουμιτες ειναι μια χαρα.
Τα παιχνιδια βεβαια ειναι μια κατηγορια μονη τους αφου παιζει σημαντικοτατο ρολο ο server που παιζεις.

----------


## newman

> Στις συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις μην το συγκρινεις με τα κοινα wifi .  Αν το link ειναι καλο και ρυθμισμενο σωστα δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα.
> πχ σε λινκ (στην Αθηνα κιολας) με AC στα 11 περιπου χλμ εχουμε 2 ms .
> 
> Το βασικο ειναι να εχεις καλη οπτικη επαφη και καθαρη ζωνη fresnel . Ολα τα υπολοιπα φτιαχνονται. 
> 
> Και φυσικα αφου το λινκ μας ειναι ενταξει.... μετα παιζει ρολο ο παροχος μας με τις διασυνδεσεις του. Που απο οτι εχουν αναφερει συμφορουμιτες ειναι μια χαρα.
> Τα παιχνιδια βεβαια ειναι μια κατηγορια μονη τους αφου παιζει σημαντικοτατο ρολο ο server που παιζεις.


απο τα κεντρικα μου ειπαν 20ms ενω εδω εχω διαβασει οτι ενα καλοστημενο λινκ ειναι κατω του 10 σε τι συνεπαγεται αυτο; ο server πεζει σημασια και στις ενσυρματες συνδεσεις δεν εχει να λεει αυτο !!
αν παρω απο αγιο μηνα ειμαι στα 400 μετρα ποσο ειναι το max range του λινκ για να εχει βελτιστη αποδοση ;

----------


## griniaris

Οπως σου ειπα.. εχω ενεργο λινκ στα 11 χιλιομετρα.  Οποτε τα 400 μετρα ειναι πανευκολο .

μην αγχωνεσαι. χαμηλα θα ειναι.  οσο αφορα το λινκ. 

Τα 20ms που σου ειπαν απο την εταιρεια προφανως αφορουν την συνολικη διαδρομη μεχρι τους servers.

----------


## TeQniX

Άσχετο αλλά παρατήρησε κανείς ότι από τις 13 του μήνα έχει αλλάξει επωνυμία η εταιρία ?? Μάλλον πως όντως πάει για μεγάλες εξελίξεις καθώς βλέπουν οτι από μικρή τοπική εταιρία , επεκτείνεται σε μεγάλο πάροχο.

Επίσης μια απορία , όταν με το καλό γίνει η αναβάθμιση και μπουν νέες κεραίες , οι ήδη υφισταμενοι πελάτες που είναι πχ ρογδιά η γιουχτα και έχουν κάποια θέματα , θα συνεχίζουν να τα έχουν σωστά ? Εκτός πάντα και αν περάσουν από κάποιους και τους γυρίσουν στις νέες κεραίες

----------


## wlp

> απο τα κεντρικα μου ειπαν 20ms ενω εδω εχω διαβασει οτι ενα καλοστημενο λινκ ειναι κατω του 10 σε τι συνεπαγεται αυτο; ο server πεζει σημασια και στις ενσυρματες συνδεσεις δεν εχει να λεει αυτο !!
> αν παρω απο αγιο μηνα ειμαι στα 400 μετρα ποσο ειναι το max range του λινκ για να εχει βελτιστη αποδοση ;


Εγώ είμαι στα 800μ από άγιο μηνά με πακέτο 100/10 και τα πιάνω σταθερά με latency 17-18ms μέχρι αθήνα. Οπότε θα έλεγα στη δικιά σου περίπτωση μην το φοβάσαι καθόλου.

----------


## TeQniX

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα ο Γιούχτας είναι off... Έχετε και εσείς πρόβλημα ?

----------


## newman

ο εξοπλισμος που γραφει η αποδειξη ειναι ο εξης router :TL-WR841N Router 300Mbps Wireless kai κεραια: CAMBIUM ePMP FORCE 300-25 ... το router μου φενεται πολυ μετριο δεν δινουν πια mikrotik ;

----------


## griniaris

> ο εξοπλισμος που γραφει η αποδειξη ειναι ο εξης router :TL-WR841N Router 300Mbps Wireless kai κεραια: CAMBIUM ePMP FORCE 300-25 ... το router μου φενεται πολυ μετριο δεν δινουν πια mikrotik ;


Αν εννοεις το TPLINK...  ειναι απο τις λιγες συσκευες που εχουν αρκετα μεγαλυτερη καλυψη σε wifi.  

Αν εννοεις το cambium ...  ειναι ισαξιο με τα Mikrotik και τα ubiquiti.  

Σε καθε περιπτωση... μια χαρα θα παιξουν ολα μεταξυ τους.

----------


## dimyok

Το TP-LINK ειναι το φτηνοτερο 15 ευρο ρουτερ . Καμια επιλογη για λιγο καλυτερο εστω και να δωσεις κατι παραπανω καλη θα ηταν πχ κανα Xiaomi-Mi-Router-4A-Gigabit

----------


## griniaris

Τι παραπανω θα του προσφερει το xiaomi στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση?   

24Mbps θα βαλει .

----------


## newman

> Τι παραπανω θα του προσφερει το xiaomi στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση?   
> 
> 24Mbps θα βαλει .


εξοπλισμος ειμαι ομως για 100/10 δεν θα πρεπε να εχει καλυτερο ρουτερ;

----------


## griniaris

> εξοπλισμος ειμαι ομως για 100/10 δεν θα πρεπε να εχει καλυτερο ρουτερ;


Μα παιζει κανονικα το tplink μεχρι τα 100. 

Οπως και Vdsl 100Mbps να ειχες παλι θα επαιζε.  Και στο FTTH η Inalan δινει ρουτερ με wifi B-G-N και 100αρι LAN.   Οχι Gigabit (εκτος απο μερικους τυχερους απο λαθος) και σιγουρα πολυ χαλια wifi . Ολοι βαζουμε δικο μας AP μετα το ρουτερ της Inalan.

Θα πρεπει να διευκρινησουμε λιγο αυτο το "καλο ρουτερ" .    Αυτο που κανει ενα ρουτερ ΚΑΛΟ ειναι η CPU και η RAM .
Ενα δυνατο ρουτερ χρειαζεται αν θες να στησεις ενα πολυ "δυνατο" firewall με πολλες 10αδες , 100αδες , 1.000αδες  κανονες , η αν εχεις αρκετες χιλιαδες connections... κλπ κλπ  Ειναι δυνατοτητες που δεν προκειται ποτε να χρειαστεις. 
Οποτε το TPLINK μια χαρα θα σου προσφερει ειτε το πακετο που εχεις διαλεξει με τα 24Mbps ειτε ακομα και αν πας σε 100αρι.


Η ευθυνη του παροχου σταματαει οταν "μπεί " η υπηρεσια μεσα στο σπιτι σου.  Αν καποιος θελει να μεταφερει ταχυτατα αρχεια ΜΕΣΑ στο εσωτερικο του δικτυου τοτε θα πρεπει να φροντισει να εχει ειτε ενα Gigabit switch ειτε AC wifi .

Αν παρολα αυτα καποιος εχει ή θελει να αγορασει ενα ρουτερ σουπερ-ντουπερ router και με wifi με  8 κεραιες (4 διπλές STA στα 160MHz ) με MU-MIMO και να φτανει ταχυτητες μεχρι και 6 Gbit/s ασυρματα.... τοτε απλα θα το ενωσει καλωδιακα με το TPLINK για να εχει το 100αρι ιντερνετ.  

Η μονο περιπτωση που το TLlink δεν κανει ... ειναι να πας σε πακετο μεγαλυτερο του 100Mbps... αλλα εκει θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις και την κεραια που συνδεεσαι στον παροχο.

----------


## FGuile

Η Sky υποστηριζει οτι το tplink τους εχει βγει σουπερ αξιοπιστο και ταυτοχρονα ειναι οικονομικο. Γιαυτο το προτιμαει.

Για 100αρα συνδεση καλο ειναι να πας σε 1000αρι ρουτερ εννοειται. Καθως το 100 (στο 100αρι ρουτερ) ειναι το μεγιστο θεωρητικο που πιανει. Στην πραξη η διαμεταγωγη του ειναι μικροτερη.

----------


## griniaris

> Η Sky υποστηριζει οτι *το tplink τους εχει βγει σουπερ αξιοπιστο και ταυτοχρονα ειναι οικονομικο.* Γιαυτο το προτιμαει.


Για το TPLINK το επιβεβαιωνω και εγω. Ειναι αψογο για τα λεφτα του.




> Για 100αρα συνδεση *καλο ειναι να πας σε 1000αρι ρουτερ εννοειται.* Καθως το 100 (στο 100αρι ρουτερ) ειναι το μεγιστο θεωρητικο που πιανει. Στην πραξη η διαμεταγωγη του ειναι μικροτερη.


Γιατι να το κανει αυτο ? Αφου και το *cambium epmp force 130 5ghz* *ΕΙΝΑΙ 100αρι...!!!!!!!!!!*
Αν ηταν ο ασυρματος εξοπλισμος στην ταρατσα 1.000αρης ... να το συζητουσαμε για να βαλει και κατω 1.000αρι ρουτερ. 
Σαν να μου λες εχω 1.000 αλογα μηχανη στο αμαξι...  αλλα η τρομπα βενζινης φτανει μόνο για τα 100 αλογα.  

Η μονο περιπτωση για 1.000αρι ειναι να θελει να μεταφερει μεταξυ των υπολογιστων του αρχεια πολλων GB , οποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση τον συμφερει να παει και να αγορασει ενα switch με 8 πορτες 1.000 αρες  με 17 € , το κουμπωνει στο TPLINK και ειναι ετοιμος.  

Υ.Γ. Και εγω ειμαι υπερ του "καλου" εξοπλισμου... εφοσον ομως ειναι ολα "συμμετρικα" μεταξυ τους.
Δεν μπορουμε αλλου να εχουμε fast ethernet και αλλου Gigabit.  Οποτε στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν αξιζει να πληρωσει κατι παραπανω..

----------


## DaHaKa4

3 μέρες στη sky και μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία φτιάχτηκε και το ping με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που κάνανε. Ταχύτητα σταθερά 19-24 και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ξεπερνάει και τα 28. Μέχρι στιγμής αρκετά ευχαριστημένος ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν θα συνεχίσει έτσι.

----------


## griniaris

> 3 μέρες στη sky και μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία φτιάχτηκε και το ping με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που κάνανε. Ταχύτητα σταθερά 19-24 και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ξεπερνάει και τα 28. Μέχρι στιγμής αρκετά ευχαριστημένος ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν θα συνεχίσει έτσι.


 :One thumb up:   ωραιος....   

Αν θες βαλει και ενα  

```
ping -t www.grnet.gr
```

  να δουμε πως τα παει.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> ωραιος....   
> 
> Αν θες βαλει και ενα  
> 
> ```
> ping -t www.grnet.gr
> ```
> 
>   να δουμε πως τα παει.



Θα ενημερώσω όταν πάω σπίτι να δω μήπως φτιάξω και τον κωδικό στο router

----------


## FGuile

> Για το TPLINK το επιβεβαιωνω και εγω. Ειναι αψογο για τα λεφτα του.
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατι να το κανει αυτο ? Αφου και το *cambium epmp force 130 5ghz* *ΕΙΝΑΙ 100αρι...!!!!!!!!!!*
> Αν ηταν ο ασυρματος εξοπλισμος στην ταρατσα 1.000αρης ... να το συζητουσαμε για να βαλει και κατω 1.000αρι ρουτερ. 
> Σαν να μου λες εχω 1.000 αλογα μηχανη στο αμαξι...  αλλα η τρομπα βενζινης φτανει μόνο για τα 100 αλογα.  
> 
> Η μονο περιπτωση για 1.000αρι ειναι να θελει να μεταφερει μεταξυ των υπολογιστων του αρχεια πολλων GB , οποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση τον συμφερει να παει και να αγορασει ενα switch με 8 πορτες 1.000 αρες  με 17 € , το κουμπωνει στο TPLINK και ειναι ετοιμος.  
> ...


Ωχ, συγνωμη δεν ειδα οτι το cambium ειχε 100αρι interface. Η Powerbeam AC gen2 που εχω για 100αρα γραμμη ειναι με 1000αρι interfacwe και υπεθεσα οτι ειχε κ αυτο. Βαση αυτου εννοουσα οτι ειναι καλυτερο να το συνδιασεις με 1000αρι ρουτερ.

----------


## griniaris

> Ωχ, συγνωμη δεν ειδα οτι το cambium ειχε 100αρι interface. Η Powerbeam AC gen2 που εχω για 100αρα γραμμη ειναι με 1000αρι interfacwe και υπεθεσα οτι ειχε κ αυτο. Βαση αυτου εννοουσα οτι ειναι καλυτερο να το συνδιασεις με 1000αρι ρουτερ.


Δεν πειραζει βρε. Αλιμονο.  



Off Topic


		Εξαιτιας αυτων των διαφορων αναμεσα σε UBIQUITI και CAMBIUM  δεν μπορω να πω οτι η μια ειναι ανωτερη απο την αλλη. Ειναι και οι 2 εξισου καλες.
Αυτο προσπαθουσα να εξηγησω και στον συμφορουμιτη @vaskreth .  Αν συγκρινουμε διαφορετικα πραγματα δεν βγαινουν ασφαλη αποτελεσματα.

----------


## DaHaKa4

Σήμερα σε σχέση με τις άλλες μέρες , εκτός της πρώτης που είχα το μεγαλύτερο θέμα έχω λίγο πιο τσιμπημένο ping.

----------


## FGuile

> Σήμερα σε σχέση με τις άλλες μέρες , εκτός της πρώτης που είχα το μεγαλύτερο θέμα έχω λίγο πιο τσιμπημένο ping.


Ολοι αυτες τις μερες εχουμε ανεβοκατεβασματα του ping.

----------


## wlp

PING grnet.gr (62.217.124.68): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=0 ttl=56 time=26.860 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=24.243 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=29.347 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=28.852 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=26.614 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=28.196 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=6 ttl=56 time=28.078 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=7 ttl=56 time=29.435 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=8 ttl=56 time=29.782 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=9 ttl=56 time=28.631 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=10 ttl=56 time=28.748 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=11 ttl=56 time=27.552 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=12 ttl=56 time=28.034 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=13 ttl=56 time=28.878 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=14 ttl=56 time=28.411 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=15 ttl=56 time=29.279 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=16 ttl=56 time=27.957 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=17 ttl=56 time=27.365 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=18 ttl=56 time=28.278 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=19 ttl=56 time=27.883 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=20 ttl=56 time=30.536 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=21 ttl=56 time=28.198 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=22 ttl=56 time=26.399 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=23 ttl=56 time=25.793 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=24 ttl=56 time=31.369 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=25 ttl=56 time=28.104 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=26 ttl=56 time=27.409 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=27 ttl=56 time=27.305 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=28 ttl=56 time=27.060 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=29 ttl=56 time=25.386 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=30 ttl=56 time=29.602 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=31 ttl=56 time=27.193 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=32 ttl=56 time=27.156 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=33 ttl=56 time=26.308 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=34 ttl=56 time=26.741 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=35 ttl=56 time=28.075 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=36 ttl=56 time=27.800 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=37 ttl=56 time=27.713 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=38 ttl=56 time=30.536 ms
64 bytes from 62.217.124.68: icmp_seq=39 ttl=56 time=27.158 ms
^C
--- grnet.gr ping statistics ---
40 packets transmitted, 40 packets received, 0.0% packet loss

----------


## rayne

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, έχω κάνει αίτηση και έχω πληρώσει από τις 5 Φεβρουαρίου για 50αρα fiber με εξοπλισμό κατοσταρας περιοχή Πατέλες πόρος και ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από αυτούς τους έχω πάρει δύο τηλέφωνα, παίρνω αυτοματοποιημένη απάντηση να περιμένω γιατί υπάρχει φόρτος εργασίας.
13 μέρες τώρα ,τόσο καιρό κάνουν πάντα?

----------


## vaskreth

> Σήμερα σε σχέση με τις άλλες μέρες , εκτός της πρώτης που είχα το μεγαλύτερο θέμα έχω λίγο πιο τσιμπημένο ping.


Συνεχίζει η σύνδεση σου και έχει τόσο μεγάλο jitter (διακύμανση στο Ping) ???

Φαίνεται πως το link σου δεν είναι καθόλου καλό...

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια μην αγχωνεστε. Και στον Οτε να κανετε αιτημα για νεα συνδεση (οχι φορητοτητα) σε περιοχη που υπαρχουν πορτες ελευθερες, ενα 10ημερο το λιγοτερο θελει. Αξιοπιστοι ειναι μεχρι στιγμης στην Sky, οποτε μην αγχωνεστε. Εχουν οντως αρκετη δουλεια , γιατι η ζητηση στο Ηρακλειο ειναι πολλαπλασια απο οτι περιμεναν.... Γιαυτο ξεκιναει κ σημαντικη αυξηση στους κομβους τους σε πολυ λιγο.

----------


## griniaris

> Παιδια μην αγχωνεστε. Και στον Οτε να κανετε αιτημα για νεα συνδεση (οχι φορητοτητα) σε περιοχη που υπαρχουν πορτες ελευθερες, ενα 10ημερο το λιγοτερο θελει. Αξιοπιστοι ειναι μεχρι στιγμης στην Sky, οποτε μην αγχωνεστε. Εχουν οντως αρκετη δουλεια , γιατι η ζητηση στο Ηρακλειο ειναι πολλαπλασια απο οτι περιμεναν.... Γιαυτο ξεκιναει κ σημαντικη αυξηση στους κομβους τους σε πολυ λιγο.


Καλα το 10ημερο δεν παιζει. ακομα και η φορητοτητα θελει ΠΛΕΟΝ τουλαχιστον 14 μερες. Για να μην εχουμε δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης αζημιως. Το μαθανε το κολπο στους παροχους . :P
Για καινουριο βρογχο ...  υπολογιζε κανα 40ημερο. 

"* η ζητηση στο Ηρακλειο ειναι πολλαπλασια απο οτι περιμεναν*"
Σιγουρα οπως τα λες ειναι . Η εταιρεια τωρα αναπτυσεται.  Κανεις δεν μπορει να προβλεψει το ποσοστο αυξησης των χρηστων οποτε να ειναι προετοιμασμενοι καταλληλα. 
Οπως επισης επειδη ειναι ανερχομενη εταιρεια τα κονδυλια ειναι λιγο περιορισμενα . Οσο προχωρανε και εχει γινει αποσβεση εξοπλισμου και ερχονται τα παγια σαν καθαρο κερδος.. θα ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα.

Σιγα σιγα θα στελεχωθουν και με επιπλεον προσωπικο. 

Σαφως δεν ειναι ωραιο να μην μπορεις να εχεις εστω μια αμμεση τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια...  αλλα υπομονη. 

Και τελος.. Δεν μπορεις να προβλεψεις ποση ωρα θα κανει το καθε ραντεβου.  πχ εγω που εχω ετοιμη υποδομη στην ταρατσα... κανω παλι τουλαχιστον 1-2 ωρες να στησω ενα νεο λινκ. 

Αρα αυτοι που το κανουν απο το μηδεν.. θα χρειαστουν αρκετες ωρες.  Οποτε υπομονη.  :Smile:

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Συνεχίζει η σύνδεση σου και έχει τόσο μεγάλο jitter (διακύμανση στο Ping) ???
> 
> Φαίνεται πως το link σου δεν είναι καθόλου καλό...




Φαίνεται οτι συνεχίζει η διακύμανση στο ping. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό, να επικοινωνήσω με την Sky μήπως και επιλυθεί???

----------


## BillyVan

1. Αν στη κεραία είστε πολλοί μπορεί να συμβεί.
2. Αν το ρουτερ είναι στο βουνο και δεν αντέχει.
3. Αν έχει η κεραία πχ 30 συνδέσεις ενώ αντέχει 20.
4. Αν υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα καθυστέρηση.
5. Αν ο πάροχος τη γραμμή την φέρνει επίσης ασύρματα στο μέρος εκπομπής είναι επιπλέον χρόνος.
6. Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης πελάτη παρόχου.
7. Παρεμβολές κλπ

Και η λίστα δεν τελειώνει...

Το ασύρματο σε γενικές γραμμές είναι καπως έτσι...άλλες φορές καλύτερα άλλες χειρότερα.

----------


## griniaris

Το ασυρματο αν ειναι ρυθμισμενο σωστα τοτε πλησιαζει την καλωδιακη συνδεση. 
Οπως εχω γραψει και αλλες φορες 1ms θα σου προσθεσει αν ειναι ολα ενταξει.  

Ο εξοπλισμος επισης δεν παθαινει τιποτα.  Ειναι κατασκευασμενος να αντεχει την ζεστη,κρυο,υγρασια κλπ κλπ 

Τα υπολοιπα που αναφερεις 1 , 3 , 4  ειναι πολυ σωστα. εξαρταται σιγουρα απο το πληθος των πελατων και τι κανουν εκεινη την στιγμη. 
Οπως επισης και ο φορτος των servers που ζηταμε και ολα τα ενδιαμεσα ρουτερ. 
Και τελος... τι χωτηρικοτητα συνδεσης εχει ο παροχος ( skytelecoms) 

Παρολα αυτα.. στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν μπορουμε να το χαρακτηρισουμε ως βλαβη. ειναι φυσιολογικα τα νουμερα .


@vaskreth 

Κανε αν θες μια δοκιμη και στο 147.52.1.206   Το χρησιμοποιουσα παλιοτερα. 
Ειναι DNS στο ηρακλειο.  δοκιμασα και απανταει οποτε δουλευει ακομα.  :Razz: 

Να δουμε γιατι ισως να οφειλεται η καθυστερηση στην διασυνδεση αθηνας-ηρακλειου.

----------


## BillyVan

Δεν ειπα οτι εχει βλάβη ο άνθρωπος.

Για μενα αυτα που πρέπει να γινουν είναι.

1. Κάνεις Ping την κεραία σου.
2. Την απέναντι.
3. Το πρωτο hop οταν κανεις tracert.

Και στα 3 αυτα πρέπει να είναι μονοψήφιος αριθμός, άντε 10 άντε 12 ms.

Απο εκεί και μετα είναι το ιντερνετ του παρόχου.

----------


## wlp

έχει δίκιο, κάνε trace να δεις που ακριβώς είναι η καθυστέρηση για να δεις πως να το λύσεις. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά επειδή πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μου, δεν τρέχεις τίποτα τόρρεντ την ώρα που κάνεις το ping έτσι;

----------


## griniaris

> *
> Δεν ειπα οτι εχει βλάβη ο άνθρωπος.*


Ναι. σαφως δεν το ειπες.   :Smile:     πηγαινε για τον συμφορουμιτη.

Απλα το εγραψα σερι με τα υπολοιπα . Καπου διαβασα οτι ηθελε να μιλησει με τον παροχο. Απλα ξεχασα να κανω παραθεση το ποστ του. 

Βγηκε λαθος νοημα.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Δεν ειπα οτι εχει βλάβη ο άνθρωπος.
> 
> Για μενα αυτα που πρέπει να γινουν είναι.
> 
> 1. Κάνεις Ping την κεραία σου.
> 2. Την απέναντι.
> 3. Το πρωτο hop οταν κανεις tracert.
> 
> Και στα 3 αυτα πρέπει να είναι μονοψήφιος αριθμός, άντε 10 άντε 12 ms.
> ...



Εδώ σε έχασα λίγο να σου πω την αλήθεια

- - - Updated - - -




> έχει δίκιο, κάνε trace να δεις που ακριβώς είναι η καθυστέρηση για να δεις πως να το λύσεις. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά επειδή πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μου, δεν τρέχεις τίποτα τόρρεντ την ώρα που κάνεις το ping έτσι;



Όχι δεν είχα τίποτα ανοιχτό και χτες το ίδιο μου έκανε δεν ξέρω αν έκανε καμία ενημέρωση στο παρασκήνιο στο κινητό. Μετά βέβαια από καμιά  ώρα που ξανά τσέκαρα το ping από το grnet ήταν σταθερό και χαμηλό δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ακριβώς.

----------


## stregas

Από σήμερα ευτυχισμένος κάτοχος σταθερής 24άρας γραμμής! 
Μέσα σε 12 μέρες από την πληρωμή του εξοπλισμού με συνέδεσαν στο Μαραθίτη και οι μετρήσεις μου παίζουν από 20 έως και 23 mb. 

Τώρα για τις καθυστερήσεις που έχουν παρατηρηθεί τελευταία, απ'ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός (πολύ καλό παιδί) έχει παρουσιαστεί 
πρόβλημα με τις νέες συνδέσεις γιατί λόγο του κορονοϊού δεν έρχεται τίποτα από Κίνα και παρόλο που εκκρεμούν πάρα πολλές 
αιτήσεις, δεν υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για να μπει στα σπίτια! 

Παράπλευρες απώλειες... 
Υπομονή όμως και η κατάσταση θα στρώσει.

----------


## BillyVan

> Εδώ σε έχασα λίγο να σου πω την αλήθεια
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν είχα τίποτα ανοιχτό και χτες το ίδιο μου έκανε δεν ξέρω αν έκανε καμία ενημέρωση στο παρασκήνιο στο κινητό. Μετά βέβαια από καμιά  ώρα που ξανά τσέκαρα το ping από το grnet ήταν σταθερό και χαμηλό δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ακριβώς.


οπως εκανες το ping αλλα γραψε tracert 1.1.1.1 θα δεις καποιες ip με τους αντιστοιχους χρονους, θα καταλαβεις απο εκει που σκαλώνει το πράγμα

----------


## DaHaKa4

> οπως εκανες το ping αλλα γραψε tracert 1.1.1.1 θα δεις καποιες ip με τους αντιστοιχους χρονους, θα καταλαβεις απο εκει που σκαλώνει το πράγμα





Οι μετρήσεις γίνανε με διαφορά 30 δευτερολέπτων η μια με την άλλη. Και εδώ όπως φαίνεται έχει μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ασυρματο αν ειναι ρυθμισμενο σωστα τοτε πλησιαζει την καλωδιακη συνδεση. 
> Οπως εχω γραψει και αλλες φορες 1ms θα σου προσθεσει αν ειναι ολα ενταξει.  
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμος επισης δεν παθαινει τιποτα.  Ειναι κατασκευασμενος να αντεχει την ζεστη,κρυο,υγρασια κλπ κλπ 
> 
> Τα υπολοιπα που αναφερεις 1 , 3 , 4  ειναι πολυ σωστα. εξαρταται σιγουρα απο το πληθος των πελατων και τι κανουν εκεινη την στιγμη. 
> Οπως επισης και ο φορτος των servers που ζηταμε και ολα τα ενδιαμεσα ρουτερ. 
> Και τελος... τι χωτηρικοτητα συνδεσης εχει ο παροχος ( skytelecoms) 
> 
> ...

----------


## johnmegarythmos

βλεπω στην διαθεσιμοτητα της skytelecom οτι καλυπτει και την Αθηνα που δεν υπηρχε τον Δεκεμβριο! που ειχα μπει! τελεια ! μηπως να ανοιξουμε φορουμ και για skytelecom στην Αθηνα  ; δειτε τον χαρτη και τις περιοχες

----------


## FGuile

> βλεπω στην διαθεσιμοτητα της skytelecom οτι καλυπτει και την Αθηνα που δεν υπηρχε τον Δεκεμβριο! που ειχα μπει! τελεια ! μηπως να ανοιξουμε φορουμ και για skytelecom στην Αθηνα  ; δειτε τον χαρτη και τις περιοχες


Ωραια νεα. Μακαρι να μπει κατι εναλλακτικο κ στην Αθηνα, καθως κ εκει εχει φτασει σε τελμα το θεμα ISP , σε καποιες περιοχες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλα το 10ημερο δεν παιζει. ακομα και η φορητοτητα θελει ΠΛΕΟΝ τουλαχιστον 14 μερες. Για να μην εχουμε δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης αζημιως. Το μαθανε το κολπο στους παροχους . :P
> Για καινουριο βρογχο ...  υπολογιζε κανα 40ημερο. 
> 
> "* η ζητηση στο Ηρακλειο ειναι πολλαπλασια απο οτι περιμεναν*"
> Σιγουρα οπως τα λες ειναι . Η εταιρεια τωρα αναπτυσεται.  Κανεις δεν μπορει να προβλεψει το ποσοστο αυξησης των χρηστων οποτε να ειναι προετοιμασμενοι καταλληλα. 
> Οπως επισης επειδη ειναι ανερχομενη εταιρεια τα κονδυλια ειναι λιγο περιορισμενα . Οσο προχωρανε και εχει γινει αποσβεση εξοπλισμου και ερχονται τα παγια σαν καθαρο κερδος.. θα ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα.
> 
> Σιγα σιγα θα στελεχωθουν και με επιπλεον προσωπικο. 
> 
> ...


Στην επαρχια η φορητοτητα γινεται αρκετα γρηγοροτερα. Δυσκολα ξεπερνας τις 15 μερες (τουλαχιστον απο οτε πλευρα). Αλλα νεα γραμμη θελει πολλες μερες.....

Ως προς την Sky. Η εταιρεια πηγαινε με το σκεπτικο οτι θα χρειαστει ελαχιστο εργατικο δυναμικο. Ισως κ λιγοτερο απο οτι εχει τωρα (λογικη σκεψη καθως οταν εισαι ελληνικη εταιρεια, δεν εχεις κ την καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση στην χωρα σου!). Ομως υπαρχουν κ κανονες που τους επιβαλονται. Οπως το να υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος μινιμουμ αριθμος ατομων για να λαμβανουν κ να επεξεργαζονται αιτησεις.

Χρειαζεται χρονος σιγουρα για να μπορεσει να ερθει στο επιθυμητο επιπεδο, αλλα τουλαχιστον εχουν ορεξη κ το παλευουν. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι απο το Ηρακλειο , δεν θα βγαλουν κερδος, ενω επενδυουν. Τουλαχιστον οχι βραχυπροθεσμα ή μεσοπροθεσμα.

----------


## vaskreth

> Οι μετρήσεις γίνανε με διαφορά 30 δευτερολέπτων η μια με την άλλη. Και εδώ όπως φαίνεται έχει μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Έχει ολοφάνερα πρόβλημα το λινκ ή γενικώς είναι μπουκωμένο το access point που συνδέεσαι. Μίλα με sky

----------


## wlp

> Οι μετρήσεις γίνανε με διαφορά 30 δευτερολέπτων η μια με την άλλη. Και εδώ όπως φαίνεται έχει μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις.


Έχεις θέμα. Πάρτους τηλέφωνο. Ειδικά προς το 185.51.132.129 (που μάλλον είναι εδώ Ηράκλειο) θα έπρεπε να έχεις πιο γρήγορη ανταπόκριση. Δες το δικό μου.
traceroute to 1.1.1.1 (1.1.1.1), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  10.0.10.1 (10.0.10.1)  2.535 ms  3.223 ms  4.643 ms
 2  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  3.215 ms  5.764 ms  3.076 ms
 3  185.51.132.129 (185.51.132.129)  11.857 ms  8.102 ms  9.923 ms
 4  185.51.132.229 (185.51.132.229)  22.081 ms  18.220 ms  16.598 ms
 5  ath1-skycom-lio-ath.synapsecom.gr (78.108.47.101)  22.190 ms  18.924 ms  21.860 ms
 6  78.108.47.238 (78.108.47.238)  31.791 ms  27.191 ms  29.829 ms
 7  cloudflare.thess.gr-ix.gr (185.1.123.10)  31.380 ms  30.090 ms  29.745 ms
 8  one.one.one.one (1.1.1.1)  35.393 ms  26.754 ms  28.347 ms

----------


## chris papas

Να μαι και πάλι σήμερα το πρωί έγινε η εγκατάσταση τα παιδιά ευγενικοτατα αλλά μάλλον όχι οι εξπέρ!ίντερνετ δεν έχω ακόμα περιμένω τον "ειδικό" κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα για να κάνει τη τελική σύνδεση! Αποτι κατάλαβα υπάρχει τεράστια ζήτηση και υπάρχει ένα συνεργείο για την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού και έρχεται ο ειδικός να κάνει το fine tuning της γραμμής! Το κέντρο τους εδώ στη Κορινθία είναι στον Αγιο Παταπιο για όσους γνωρίζουν και ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## FGuile

> Να μαι και πάλι σήμερα το πρωί έγινε η εγκατάσταση τα παιδιά ευγενικοτατα αλλά μάλλον όχι οι εξπέρ!ίντερνετ δεν έχω ακόμα περιμένω τον "ειδικό" κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα για να κάνει τη τελική σύνδεση! Αποτι κατάλαβα υπάρχει τεράστια ζήτηση και υπάρχει ένα συνεργείο για την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού και έρχεται ο ειδικός να κάνει το fine tuning της γραμμής! Το κέντρο τους εδώ στη Κορινθία είναι στον Αγιο Παταπιο για όσους γνωρίζουν και ενδιαφέρονται.


Με γεια. Η κεραια αυτη τι μαρκα ειναι? 24αρα εβαλες?

----------


## griniaris

> Να μαι και πάλι σήμερα το πρωί έγινε η εγκατάσταση τα παιδιά ευγενικοτατα αλλά μάλλον όχι οι εξπέρ!ίντερνετ δεν έχω ακόμα περιμένω τον "ειδικό" κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα για να κάνει τη τελική σύνδεση! Αποτι κατάλαβα υπάρχει τεράστια ζήτηση και υπάρχει ένα συνεργείο για την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού και έρχεται ο ειδικός να κάνει το fine tuning της γραμμής! Το κέντρο τους εδώ στη Κορινθία είναι στον Αγιο Παταπιο για όσους γνωρίζουν και ενδιαφέρονται.


Θα σε μαλωσω βρε... ιδιο ποστ σε δυο διαφορετικα νηματα. 

Καποιος ΔΕΝ διαβαε τους ορους του φορουμ.   :Closed topic:   :Razz:

----------


## chris papas

> Θα σε μαλωσω βρε... ιδιο ποστ σε δυο διαφορετικα νηματα. 
> 
> Καποιος ΔΕΝ διαβαε τους ορους του φορουμ.


Ωπ ζητώ συγνώμη απλά δεν ήξερα σε πιο ποστ να το ανεβάσω

----------


## griniaris

Δεν πειραζει.  τοσα offtopic εχουμε.  δεν εκανες και κανενα εγκλημα.   

Απλα ειναι δυσκολο να παρακολουθουμε και να σχολιαζουμε για το ιδιο θεμα σε 2 διαφορετικα νηματα.  διαδικαστικο ειναι δυσκολο , ασχετα απο τους ορους.

Καλοριζικος ο εξοπλισμος...  (και εδω. χααχχαχα)

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Έχει ολοφάνερα πρόβλημα το λινκ ή γενικώς είναι μπουκωμένο το access point που συνδέεσαι. Μίλα με sky


Μόλις μίλησα με sky , μου είπαν οτι γνωρίζουν πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την κεραία στο γιούχτα και μέχρι το σαββατοκύριακο θα έχει επιλυθεί. Έχουν κάνει και άλλοι πελάτες παράπονα για την κεραία του γιούχτα και κατεβάζουν τεχνικό άρα είναι θέμα ωρών τουλάχιστον έτσι υποστηρίζουν. Εγώ ένα πράγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, από τότε που το τσεκάρω απο το grnnet στην αρχή έχω τρελό jitter ενώ μετά από κάποια ώρα σταθεροποιείται. 2 ώρες ανοιχτός ο υπολογιστής στην αρχή είχα χάλια ping και τώρα αυτό.

----------


## trojy

Μετά από χρήση 10 ημερών , είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος από την επιλογή μου να βάλω skytelecom 100/20 . Είμαι στον κόμβο στον Αγ.Μηνα και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο και αυτό παίζει το ρόλο του.
Δε μπορώ να παραθέσω screenshots με ταχύτητες, καθώς έχω βάλει ένα μηχανάκι που τρέχει multiwan για να χρησιμοποιώ και τη γραμμή του speedbooster της cosmote παράλληλα. 
Σε φίλους και γνωστούς πάντως το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα και σαν μονουπηρεσία. Το Ηράκλειο έχει δεινοπαθήσει από την κακή ποιότητα χαλκού, ακόμα και στο κέντρο.
Να προσθέσω τέλος ότι οι συνεννοήσεις έγιναν από το x store ,όπου μου απάντησαν σε πολλές τεχνικές απορίες που είχα.

----------


## stregas

Η εταιρία πάντως προσπαθεί και αυτό πρέπει να της το αναγνωρίσουμε όλοι. 
Μόλις μου ήρθε αυτό το e-mail:




> Αγαπητέ κύριε/κυρία,
> Καλημέρα σας. Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε πως σήμερα 22/2/2020 και μέχρι τις 17:00 θα υπάρχουν διακοπές στον αναμεταδότη του Μαραθίτη, λόγω αναβάθμισης με σκοπό την περαιτέρω βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών σας. Ίσως παρατηρηθουν διακυμάνσεις στις ταχύτητες και τις υπηρεσίες σας. Ζητάμε συγγνώμη για την αναστατωση και ευχαριστούμε προκαταβολικά για την κατανόηση σας.  Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας για κάθε πληροφόρηση.
> Τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας : 2150005000
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,  
> 
> --
> ...


Απευθύνεται σε καμιά 70αριά παραλήπτες και αφορά μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη κεραία, οπότε φαίνεται ότι οι συνδρομητές της αυξάνονται με θεαματικούς ρυθμούς.

----------


## griniaris

> Η εταιρία πάντως προσπαθεί και αυτό πρέπει να της το αναγνωρίσουμε όλοι. 
> Μόλις μου ήρθε αυτό το e-mail:
> 
> 
> 
> Απευθύνεται σε καμιά 70αριά παραλήπτες και αφορά μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη κεραία, οπότε φαίνεται ότι οι συνδρομητές της αυξάνονται με θεαματικούς ρυθμούς.


Αυτο που λες με τους 70 παραληπτες......   μην μου πεις οτι φαινονται οι διευθυνσεις τους στο email.  :Thinking:

----------


## blas

Την εμπειρια σας σχετικα με online gaming? Ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχουν spikes και διακυμανσεις ping στο παιχνιδι? Ειδα οτι εβγαλε και μια καινουρια υπηρεσια και δινει συμμετρικες ταχυτητες 24/24, 35/35 αλλα ειμαι λιγο επιφυλακτικος.. θα βοηθουσε αν καποιος ασχολειται και στειλει νουμερα σε βαθος χρονου.

----------


## chris papas

> Την εμπειρια σας σχετικα με online gaming? Ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχουν spikes και διακυμανσεις ping στο παιχνιδι? Ειδα οτι εβγαλε και μια καινουρια υπηρεσια και δινει συμμετρικες ταχυτητες 24/24, 35/35 αλλα ειμαι λιγο επιφυλακτικος.. θα βοηθουσε αν καποιος ασχολειται και στειλει νουμερα σε βαθος χρονου.


Και εγώ με αυτό θέλω να ασχοληθώ αλλά περιμένω τις τελικές ρυθμίσεις! Οπότε θα ενημερώσω

----------


## FGuile

Με αυτη την ελαφρα πατατα της Sky με τα μαιλ , πολυ απλα μαθαμε κ των αριθμο συνδρομητων εκει κ λυθηκε κ η απορια γιατι εχει γονατισει ο Μαραθιτης αυτες τις μερες. Εκτος απο τα προβληματα που ειχαν στα Ups.....

@Trojy ο κομβος σου αυτη τη στιμγη ειναι ο πιο καθαρος κ με τους λιγοτερους συνδρομητες. 

Ακουω πως πλεον ψιλοφορτωθηκαν κ οι Κουρουνες (μαλλον) , γιατι υπαρχουν καποιες λιγες ωρες πτωσεις 30% + απο οτι μαθαινω. Κυριως βραδινες ωρες.

Παντως το κλιμακιο απο τα κεντρικα ειναι εδω κ μερες Κρητη κ βαζει κ αλλες κεραιες, αγνωστο ακομα που.

----------


## stregas

> Αυτο που λες με τους 70 παραληπτες......   μην μου πεις οτι φαινονται οι διευθυνσεις τους στο email.


Ναι, δυστυχώς οι διευθύνσεις είναι φανερές...

----------


## ultrahd

> Μετά από χρήση 10 ημερών , είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος από την επιλογή μου να βάλω skytelecom 100/20 . Είμαι στον κόμβο στον Αγ.Μηνα και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο και αυτό παίζει το ρόλο του.
> Δε μπορώ να παραθέσω screenshots με ταχύτητες, καθώς έχω βάλει ένα μηχανάκι που τρέχει multiwan για να χρησιμοποιώ και τη γραμμή του speedbooster της cosmote παράλληλα. 
> Σε φίλους και γνωστούς πάντως το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα και σαν μονουπηρεσία. Το Ηράκλειο έχει δεινοπαθήσει από την κακή ποιότητα χαλκού, ακόμα και στο κέντρο.
> Να προσθέσω τέλος ότι οι συνεννοήσεις έγιναν από το x store ,όπου μου απάντησαν σε πολλές τεχνικές απορίες που είχα.


Καλησπερα φιλε μου,
Σαν πακέτο έχεις βάλει το business πακέτο που είναι 100/20 ή έχεις το home 100/10 στα 50 ευρώ /μήνα ?
Επίσης στη γραμμή του OTE που έχεις το speedbooster έχεις ADSL έως 24 να φανταστώ ή εκεί που είσαι έχεις δυνατότητα και για κάποιο πακέτο VDSL? 

Έχω κι εγώ γραμμή ΟΤΕ με speedbooster και το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ για sky 100/10 αν είναι δυνατόν. Επειδή αν το προχωρήσω με τη skytelecom σκέφτομαι αν θα κρατήσω   και το Booster ή οχι,θα μπορούσες αν σου είναι εύκολο να μας αναφέρεις :

Το μηχανάκι με multiwan στο οποίο έχεις πάνω και το Booster ποιο ακριβώς είναι ? Είναι κάποιο load balancing router?  Είναι με gigabit θύρες load balancing router? 
Ειδικά σε torrent, χοντρικά βλέπεις να παίρνεις το άθροισμα των ταχυτήτων από sky + speedbooster?  Φτάνεις ας πούμε ταχύτητες της τάξης των 130-140 Mbps σε torrent?

----------


## trojy

> Καλησπερα φιλε μου,
> Σαν πακέτο έχεις βάλει το business πακέτο που είναι 100/20 ή έχεις το home 100/10 στα 50 ευρώ /μήνα ?
> 
> Το μηχανάκι με multiwan στο οποίο έχεις πάνω και το Booster ποιο ακριβώς είναι ? Είναι κάποιο load balancing router?  Είναι με gigabit θύρες load balancing router? 
> Ειδικά σε torrent, χοντρικά βλέπεις να παίρνεις το άθροισμα των ταχυτήτων από sky + speedbooster?  Φτάνεις ας πούμε ταχύτητες της τάξης των 130-140 Mbps σε torrent?


'Εχω το business πακέτο. Το μηχανάκι που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ένα pc με κάμποσες ethernet πάνω. Το λειτουργικό που έχει είναι το PFSENSE και ο οδηγός του multiwan είναι του cyberciti.

----------


## dimyok

Οk τωρα σε εχασα . Linux dedicated server ; Tι mobo εχει πολλες ethernet

----------


## FGuile

Θα εχει βαλει καρτες pci με ethernet πανω λογικα. Αληθεια δουλευουν ολες μαζι καλα?

----------


## griniaris

> Θα εχει βαλει καρτες pci με ethernet πανω λογικα. Αληθεια δουλευουν ολες μαζι καλα?


Ολη την δουλεια την κανει το PFSENSE . παντα δουλευε τελεια .  

Αλλιως υπαρχουν tp-linκ με ευκολο interface που κανουν το load-balance (προσθετεις τις ταχυτητες σε πολλαπλα connections) .

----------


## FGuile

> Ολη την δουλεια την κανει το PFSENSE . παντα δουλευε τελεια .  
> 
> Αλλιως υπαρχουν tp-linκ με ευκολο interface που κανουν το load-balance (προσθετεις τις ταχυτητες σε πολλαπλα connections) .


Δεν το εχω δουλεψει ποτε. Αντιθετως χρησιμοποιω το tplink 480 κ παει πολυ καλα. Βεβαια οσο πιο ισαξιες οι γραμμες που συνδεεις τοσο το καλυτερο. Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει αυτο κ στο pfsense.

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> Δεν το εχω δουλεψει ποτε. Αντιθετως χρησιμοποιω το tplink 480 κ παει πολυ καλα. Βεβαια οσο πιο ισαξιες οι γραμμες που συνδεεις τοσο το καλυτερο. Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει αυτο κ στο pfsense.


Βγαινουμε offtopic τωρα αλλα δεν παιζει ρολο στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση .  
αν εχεις 100Mbps + 5 Mbps κα κατεβασεις τορεντ που ανοιγουν πολλα ταυτοχρονα connections τοτε χρησιμοποιεις το αθροισμα των ταχυτητων. 

Απλα το PFsence Ειναι πιο γνωστο σαν "βαρβατο" FIREWALL . Ασχετα που κανει πολλα περισσοτερα σαν δυνατοτητες.

----------


## trojy

> Οk τωρα σε εχασα . Linux dedicated server ; Tι mobo εχει πολλες ethernet


Ένα παλιό pc είναι στο οποίο έβαλα πολλές pci ethernet (μία από αυτές διπλή), και στο οποίο πέρασα το PFsense. Στηρίζεται στο freeBSD και ρυθμίζεται μέσω web interface σχετικά εύκολα. Από εκεί και πέρα έβαλα το wan που έρχεται μέσω skytelecom με weight 8 και εκείνο το wan της Cosmote speedbooster με 1. Δηλαδή για κάθε 8 connections που κάνει μέσω της skytelecom, κάνει 1 με την cosmote. Όλες οι κάρτες δουλεύουν καλά και δε χρειάζεται να είναι ισάξιες οι γραμμές.
Για να μη φεύγουμε τελείως από το θέμα μας, η skytelecom σε μένα φτάνει και περισσεύει.

----------


## vaskreth

> Ένα παλιό pc είναι στο οποίο έβαλα πολλές pci ethernet (μία από αυτές διπλή), και στο οποίο πέρασα το PFsense. Στηρίζεται στο freeBSD και ρυθμίζεται μέσω web interface σχετικά εύκολα. Από εκεί και πέρα έβαλα το wan που έρχεται μέσω skytelecom με weight 8 και εκείνο το wan της Cosmote speedbooster με 1. Δηλαδή για κάθε 8 connections που κάνει μέσω της skytelecom, κάνει 1 με την cosmote. Όλες οι κάρτες δουλεύουν καλά και δε χρειάζεται να είναι ισάξιες οι γραμμές.
> Για να μη φεύγουμε τελείως από το θέμα μας, η skytelecom σε μένα φτάνει και περισσεύει.


Τα sticky connections σου δουλεύουν καλά; Δηλαδή, όταν ανοίγει ένα connection μέσω μιας wan να συνεχίζει από εκεί.

----------


## trojy

> Τα sticky connections σου δουλεύουν καλά; Δηλαδή, όταν ανοίγει ένα connection μέσω μιας wan να συνεχίζει από εκεί.


Disabled. ΜοΝΟ στο email, ειχα προβλημα. Μεχρι στιγμης, οχι.

----------


## netblues

Χωρις μεγαλο sticky, σε site τραπεζας δεν προκειται να κανει κανεις δουλεια.

----------


## Damien601

Παιδιά κάποιος από τους ήδη συνδεδεμένους θα μπορούσε να μου πει αν με κάποιο τρόπο μπορεί να μας πει αν μπορεί να αλλάξει dns? 
Στο ρούτερ δε γίνεται γιατί μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι παίρνει από την κεραία οπότε πρέπει να στο αλλάξουν από εκεί οι ίδιοι.
Όμως σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιεις κάποιο smart dns για να βλέπεις αμερικανικα Netflix Hulu κλπ.. έχεις μοναδικό ip για να μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς στο service? 
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

----------


## stregas

Νομίζω αυτό, ο μόνος που μπορεί με σιγουριά να σου απαντήσει είναι η ίδια η εταιρία ή ακόμη καλύτερα ο τεχνικός που κάνει τις τοποθετήσεις στα σπίτια.

----------


## griniaris

> Παιδιά κάποιος από τους ήδη συνδεδεμένους θα μπορούσε να μου πει αν με κάποιο τρόπο μπορεί να μας πει αν μπορεί να αλλάξει dns? 
> Στο ρούτερ δε γίνεται γιατί μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι παίρνει από την κεραία οπότε πρέπει να στο αλλάξουν από εκεί οι ίδιοι.
> *Όμως σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιεις κάποιο smart dns για να βλέπεις αμερικανικα Netflix Hulu κλπ*.. έχεις μοναδικό ip για να μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς στο service? 
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;


Μηπως εννοεις VPN και το εγραψες λαθος?   Γιατι με αλλους DNS ποτε δεν καταφερε καποιος να ξεπερασει τον περιορισμο του GEOLOCATION.

----------


## sdikr

> Μηπως εννοεις VPN και το εγραψες λαθος?   Γιατι με αλλους DNS ποτε δεν καταφερε καποιος να ξεπερασει τον περιορισμο του GEOLOCATION.


Με smart dns μπορείς να δεις περιεχόμενο απο άλλη χώρα.

----------


## griniaris

> Με smart dns μπορείς να δεις περιεχόμενο απο άλλη χώρα.


Αν η υπηρεσια χρησιμποιει τον dns για να βρει την χωρα προελευσης σου .  

Αν το ελεγχει απο το block IP/s που ανηκεις?  πως το ξεπερνας τον φραγμο ?

EDIT : μιας και θα βγουμε offtopic .....  ας μην το αναλυσουμε.  Δεχομαι οτι γινεται bypass το geolocation με "smart DNS " .

----------


## Damien601

Πήρα και τους ρώτησα ρώτησα μου είπε πως μάλλον δε γίνεται καθώς δεν έχει ο κάθε χρήστης δικό του ip εκτος αν πάρεις static IP..

----------


## dimyok

To smart DNS ειναι σα vpn που χωνει ρυθμισεις στη registry ; Γιατι δε βαζεις τις ρυθμισεις εσυ στη καρτα δικτυου σου αφου το ρουτερ τους ειναι κλειδωμενο

----------


## giodi

> Πήρα και τους ρώτησα ρώτησα μου είπε πως μάλλον δε γίνεται καθώς δεν έχει ο κάθε χρήστης δικό του ip εκτος αν πάρεις static IP..


Αν και off-topic έχω να πω οτι μπορείς να βάλεις οτι dns θες στις συσκευές σου είναι μέρος των ρυθμίσεων δικτύου. Οπότε ναι μπορείς απλά δεν θα το βάλεις στο ρουτερ αλλα θα το βάλεις μόνο στις συσκευές που θες.

----------


## Damien601

Το ξέρω είναι ανάγκη να μπει στο ρούτερ όμως γιατί κάποιες συσκευές δεν παίρνουν από πείραγμα όπως το roku stick.. 

Το περίεργο είναι ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός τους ότι είναι αμφίβολο και το αν μπορείς να βάλεις vpn service εκτος αν έχεις static ip...

----------


## minas

> Το ξέρω είναι ανάγκη να μπει στο ρούτερ όμως γιατί κάποιες συσκευές δεν παίρνουν από πείραγμα όπως το roku stick.. 
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός τους ότι είναι αμφίβολο και το αν μπορείς να βάλεις vpn service εκτος αν έχεις static ip...


Μάλλον κατάλαβε ότι ήθελες εισερχόμενο VPN προς τον δικό σου server, που βρίσκεται πίσω από την κεραία.
Εξερχόμενο VPN μπορείς να βάλεις κανονικότατα.

----------


## Damien601

> Μάλλον κατάλαβε ότι ήθελες εισερχόμενο VPN προς τον δικό σου server, που βρίσκεται πίσω από την κεραία.
> Εξερχόμενο VPN μπορείς να βάλεις κανονικότατα.


Δλδ υπηρεσίες όπως πχ "expressvpn" θεωρούνται εξερχόμενες και θα μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## trojy

> Παιδιά κάποιος από τους ήδη συνδεδεμένους θα μπορούσε να μου πει αν με κάποιο τρόπο μπορεί να μας πει αν μπορεί να αλλάξει dns? 
> Στο ρούτερ δε γίνεται γιατί μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι παίρνει από την κεραία οπότε πρέπει να στο αλλάξουν από εκεί οι ίδιοι.
> Όμως σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιεις κάποιο smart dns για να βλέπεις αμερικανικα Netflix Hulu κλπ.. έχεις μοναδικό ip για να μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς στο service? 
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;


Με windscribe και usaflix server μπαίνεις κανονικά.  Δε νομίζω ότι σχετίζεται η static ip. Στα vpn δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Τα port forwards δουλεύουν επίσης μια χαρά. Για το roku stick , μπορείς να το βάλεις να συνδέεται μέσω του pc σου. Για κάτι πιο μερακλήδικο, τρέχεις DHCP server με gateway το μηχανάκι που συνδέεται στον vpn server.

----------


## stregas

Τελικά παράλληλα με την αναβάθμιση έκαναν και μία ελαφριά μετατόπιση της κεραίας στον Μαραθίτη με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζονται 
οι αντίστοιχες οικιακές πάλι κεντράρισμα. Ήρθαν σήμερα το πρωί οι τεχνικοί και η σύνδεση μετά από δύο μέρες, αποκαταστάθηκε. 

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να σταθεροποιηθούν οι εγκαταστάσεις τους και να μην χρειάζονται παρεμβάσεις μέσα στα σπίτια μας, 
αφού όπως και να το κάνουμε, προκαλείται αναστάτωση.
Πάντως από άποψη ταχύτητας και σταθερότητας, όλα καλά.

----------


## Damien601

> Με windscribe και usaflix server μπαίνεις κανονικά.  Δε νομίζω ότι σχετίζεται η static ip. Στα vpn δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Τα port forwards δουλεύουν επίσης μια χαρά. Για το roku stick , μπορείς να το βάλεις να συνδέεται μέσω του pc σου. Για κάτι πιο μερακλήδικο, τρέχεις DHCP server με gateway το μηχανάκι που συνδέεται στον vpn server.


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση..
Ακριβώς αυτά θέλω να αποφύγω.. τα μερακλήδικα.
Θα ήταν πολύ βοηθητικό να τρέχουν όλα από το ρούτερ όπως ακριβώς το έχω τώρα ειδικά με το smart dsn που βολεύει πάρα πολύ..
Όμως δυστυχώς τα 12mbps (και πάλι καλά) που πιάνω με την adsl δε φτάνουν..

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Τελικά παράλληλα με την αναβάθμιση έκαναν και μία ελαφριά μετατόπιση της κεραίας στον Μαραθίτη με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζονται 
> οι αντίστοιχες οικιακές πάλι κεντράρισμα. Ήρθαν σήμερα το πρωί οι τεχνικοί και η σύνδεση μετά από δύο μέρες, αποκαταστάθηκε. 
> 
> Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να σταθεροποιηθούν οι εγκαταστάσεις τους και να μην χρειάζονται παρεμβάσεις μέσα στα σπίτια μας, 
> αφού όπως και να το κάνουμε, προκαλείται αναστάτωση.
> Πάντως από άποψη ταχύτητας και σταθερότητας, όλα καλά.



Σε ειδοποίησαν εκείνοι η έγινε με δική σου παρέμβαση. Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω ενημερωθεί για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## stregas

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα αφορούσε μόνο όσους επηρεάστηκαν από την τοποθέτηση της νέας κεραίας στον Μαραθίτη.
Εμένα είχε κοπεί το ίντερνετ από το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου 22/2 έως και τη Δευτέρα 24/2 το πρωί.

----------


## Telumetar

Μιλάμε πλέον επίσημα για συνδέσεις "εως" , όπως αντίστοιχα κάνουν και τα "καρτελ"  . Ας ελπίσουμε να μην ακολουθήσει η sky τα χάλια τους

----------


## wlp

> Μιλάμε πλέον επίσημα για συνδέσεις "εως" , όπως αντίστοιχα κάνουν και τα "καρτελ"  . Ας ελπίσουμε να μην ακολουθήσει η sky τα χάλια τους


Είσαι άδικος, προφανώς αναφέρεται στο ότι δίνουν διάφορα πακέτα έως και 100, όχι ότι παίρνεις ένα πακέτο π.χ. 50 και η ταχύτητα που παίρνεις είναι "εώς 50".

----------


## griniaris

> Είσαι άδικος, προφανώς αναφέρεται στο ότι δίνουν διάφορα πακέτα έως και 100, όχι ότι παίρνεις ένα πακέτο π.χ. 50 και η ταχύτητα που παίρνεις είναι "εώς 50".


Σαφως η κοινη λογικη αυτο καταλαβαινει και συμφωνω μαζι σου. 

Βεβαια επειδη μιλαμε και για ασυρματες μεταδοσεις... δεν θα μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι για την maximum ταχυτητα. 

Ναι μεν ως ενα βαθμο μπορουμε να το υπολογισουμε τι ταχυτητες θα εχουμε , αλλα στην πραξη μονο θα φανει η αληθεια,.

Οτι και να ισχυει παντως απο τα 2...  δεν βρισκω κατι κακο στο ποστ της εταιρειας.

Οποτε ναι. ειναι λιγο αδικο το ποστ του @Telumetar

----------


## Swishh

> Μιλάμε πλέον επίσημα για συνδέσεις "εως" , όπως αντίστοιχα κάνουν και τα "καρτελ"  . Ας ελπίσουμε να μην ακολουθήσει η sky τα χάλια τους


Καλημέρα, 

Νομίζω εννοούν ότι τα πακέτα που προσφέρουν είναι μέχρι 100mbps, αλλά η ταχύτητα είναι πραγματική, τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ.

----------


## sdikr

Παιδιά το έχουμε ξαναπεί όλα αυτά είναι υπηρεσίες Best effort  και παρέχονται και με contention ratio

Και με xdsl Μπορείς να έχεις καθαρά εγγυημένο μέχρι το international internet , αλλά το κόστος δεν είναι τα 30 και τα 50 ευρώ που έχουμε στις Home συνδέσεις.

----------


## Telumetar

> Είσαι άδικος, προφανώς αναφέρεται στο ότι δίνουν διάφορα πακέτα έως και 100, όχι ότι παίρνεις ένα πακέτο π.χ. 50 και η ταχύτητα που παίρνεις είναι "εώς 50".


@wlp και @griniaris 

Επειδη κατηγορήθηκα ως άδικος πάρε συνάδελφε και μια φωτογραφία για τα "εως 500" . Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες θα υπήρχε μονάχα "εως 500" και όχι το "εως 100" καθώς το 500άρι υπερκαλύπτει το κατώφλι του 100αριου  :Smile:

----------


## griniaris

> @wlp και @griniaris 
> 
> Επειδη κατηγορήθηκα ως άδικος πάρε συνάδελφε και μια φωτογραφία για τα "εως 500" . Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες θα υπήρχε μονάχα "εως 500" και όχι το "εως 100" καθώς το 500άρι υπερκαλύπτει το κατώφλι του 100αριου  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 211953





> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 211947
> Μιλάμε πλέον επίσημα για συνδέσεις "εως" , όπως αντίστοιχα κάνουν και τα "καρτελ"  . Ας ελπίσουμε να μην ακολουθήσει η sky τα χάλια τους






οριστε. καλυτερα τωρα. ? 



Πριν απο 52 λεπτα δημοσιευση.

----------


## Telumetar

τι στο καλο; με παρακολουθούν; :P


Λογικά το μήνυμα που περνάνε με αυτο το τρόπο είναι διττό. Αφενός ότι αφουγκράζονται τον κόσμο καθώς παρακολουθούν τις απόψεις του στα fora (πληθυντικός του forum στα λατινικά  :Razz: ) αφού εδώ αναφέρθηκε το λάθος (καθώς και στο facebook grp της skytelecom Κρήτης) και αφετέρου πως το προηγούμενο ήταν λάθος και πως πράγματι αναφέρουν οτι παρέχονται πακέτα απο 24 - 500 Mbps.

Bravo τους και για τα δυο.

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> τι στο καλο; με παρακολουθούν; :P


Εδω και πολλα χρονια εισαι στο στοχαστρο.  

Ολοι σε παρακολουθουν.  πολιτεία , CIA , FBI , NSA , κλπ κλπ  να προσεχεις λοιπον.    :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## FGuile

Μωρε το σημαντικο ειναι να φτιαξει το δικτυο κ να εχει την απαιτουμενη σταθεροτητα, τωρα απο κει κ περα ας το διαφημιζουν οπως θελουν.

----------


## Geros7

Φίλε μου είναι πολύ απλό και ξεκάθαρο, τα πακέτα Home διαθέτουν ταχύτητες έως 100mbps ενώ τα business έως 500mbps μην κάνουμε την τρίχα τριχιά.. Διαφορετικά θα έλεγε έως 24 έως 35 και έως 50

----------


## dimyok

Απο την εμπειρια μου με business των αλλων παροχων δεν εχω δει διαφορα στην "εγγυημενη ταχυτητα " Παλι έως 50  θα εχεις και ας πληρωνεις premium . Για τη δε wind με τα σουπερ 100 της τα παραπονα στο facebook ειναι βροχη  :Razz:

----------


## rayne

Καλησπέρα , όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα έκανα αίτηση κ πλήρωσα εξοπλισμό στις 5 του Φεβρουαρίου τελικά τη παρασκευή μου έχουν κλείσει ραντεβού το πρωί 24 μέρες μετά! Διαβάζω κάτι για τι ρούτερ τους , εγώ έχω ένα δικό μου Asus rt-ac88u πρέπει αναγκαστικά να δουλέψω με το δικό τους ?! Αν βάλω απευθείας στη  wan του Asus to καλώδιο δε δουλεύει??

----------


## Geros7

> Καλησπέρα , όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα έκανα αίτηση κ πλήρωσα εξοπλισμό στις 5 του Φεβρουαρίου τελικά τη παρασκευή μου έχουν κλείσει ραντεβού το πρωί 24 μέρες μετά! Διαβάζω κάτι για τι ρούτερ τους , εγώ έχω ένα δικό μου Asus rt-ac88u πρέπει αναγκαστικά να δουλέψω με το δικό τους ?! Αν βάλω απευθείας στη  wan του Asus to καλώδιο δε δουλεύει??


Παρόλο που δεν σου εγγυώνται τίποτα χωρίς το δικό τους εξοπλισμό, αν ρυθμίσεις το δικό σου router σαν access point πιστεύω θα λειτουργήσει μια χαρά αλλά αυτό είναι καθαρά δική μου γνώμη.. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις αλλά και το tp link που μου έδωσαν εμένα μια χαρά είναι

----------


## rayne

> Παρόλο που δεν σου εγγυώνται τίποτα χωρίς το δικό τους εξοπλισμό, αν ρυθμίσεις το δικό σου router σαν access point πιστεύω θα λειτουργήσει μια χαρά αλλά αυτό είναι καθαρά δική μου γνώμη.. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις αλλά και το tp link που μου έδωσαν εμένα μια χαρά είναι


Θα ήθελα να μήν έχω το to tpLink καθόλου , απλός router είναι και το δικό μου είναι πολύ καλύτερο, ούτε ανεπίσημα δε μπορείς να το βγάλεις?

----------


## FGuile

> Καλησπέρα , όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα έκανα αίτηση κ πλήρωσα εξοπλισμό στις 5 του Φεβρουαρίου τελικά τη παρασκευή μου έχουν κλείσει ραντεβού το πρωί 24 μέρες μετά! Διαβάζω κάτι για τι ρούτερ τους , εγώ έχω ένα δικό μου Asus rt-ac88u πρέπει αναγκαστικά να δουλέψω με το δικό τους ?! Αν βάλω απευθείας στη  wan του Asus to καλώδιο δε δουλεύει??


Δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις το δικο τους ρουτερ. Βαζεις οποιο ρουτερ θες. Απλα κεραια βαζεις μονο αυτη που σου δινουν. Και αν θες port forwarding πρεπει να  ζητησεις να σου ανοιξουν αυτοι τις πορτες. Και αν εχεις βαλει δικο σου ρουτερ επειτα να τις ανοιξεις κ απο το δικο σου για να λειτουργησει.

- - - Updated - - -

Παιδια επειδη αυτες τις μερες γινεται μια γεναια αναβαθμιση απο οτι μαθαινω, ας περιμενουμε να τελειωσει κ μετα να δουμε αν ειναι "εγγυημενη" ή "εως" ταχυτητα.

----------


## rayne

> Δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις το δικο τους ρουτερ. Βαζεις οποιο ρουτερ θες. Απλα κεραια βαζεις μονο αυτη που σου δινουν. Και αν θες port forwarding πρεπει να  ζητησεις να σου ανοιξουν αυτοι τις πορτες. Και αν εχεις βαλει δικο σου ρουτερ επειτα να τις ανοιξεις κ απο το δικο σου για να λειτουργησει.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Παιδια επειδη αυτες τις μερες γινεται μια γεναια αναβαθμιση απο οτι μαθαινω, ας περιμενουμε να τελειωσει κ μετα να δουμε αν ειναι "εγγυημενη" ή "εως" ταχυτητα.


Σούπερ , thx

----------


## stregas

Εγώ άφησα το παλιό και αξιόπιστο routerάκι που είχα, ένα Tenda με καταπληκτική κάλυψη. 
Απλά του κάρφωσα το καλώδιο δικτύου χωρίς να του αλλάξω καμία ρύθμιση, και πετάει, με 24άρα σύνδεση. 
Κατεβάζω με 20-22 mb πραγματικά, μετρήσεις μέσω WiFi και όχι από Lan.

Κράτησα το καινούργιο TpLink για buck up.

----------


## griniaris

> Απο την εμπειρια μου με business των αλλων παροχων δεν εχω δει διαφορα στην "εγγυημενη ταχυτητα " Παλι έως 50  θα εχεις και ας πληρωνεις premium . Για τη δε wind με τα σουπερ 100 της τα παραπονα στο facebook ειναι βροχη


Αναφερεσαι σε συνδεσεις επιγειες καλωδιακες. Ετσι δεν ειναι?  Εδω ειναι καθαρα wireless η συνδεση πελατη-παροχου.  

Το bandwidth του λινκ μπορει να ειναι πολλαπλασιο της ονομαστικη ταχυτητας που αγοραζουμε , οποτε ναι. Ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα εχουμε την maximum ταχυτητα.

Εκτος φυσικα καποιων περιπτωσεων οπου δεν υπαρχει καλη οπτικη ή αλλα εμποδια.

Δες στην εικονα ενα λινκ με τα μικρα τα nanobeam.  
Οποτε μετα ειναι θεμα routing του παροχου το ποσο γρηγορα θα βγαινει στο ιντερνετ.






- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ήθελα να μήν έχω το to tpLink καθόλου , απλός router είναι και το δικό μου είναι πολύ καλύτερο, ούτε ανεπίσημα δε μπορείς να το βγάλεις?


Και τι θα κερδισεις?  ουτως η αλλως πισω απο ΝΑΤ εισαι οποτε δεν εχει καμμια διαφορα.

----------


## giodi

> 


Κάνε το το ρημάδι το update του firmware  :Razz:  (φιλικά πάντα στο λέω, για να μην παρεξηγηθω)

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> Κάνε το το ρημάδι το update του firmware  (φιλικά πάντα στο λέω, για να μην παρεξηγηθω)


Ειναι τοσο σταθερο το λινκ και γρηγορο  που σπανια μπαινουμε στο GUI τους.   και εγω σημερα το ειδα.  :Razz: 

Θα γινει το Σ/Κ .

----------


## antonispgs

Για επέκταση στην Αχαϊα και δη στο Αίγιο έχουμε κάτι;

----------


## griniaris

> Για επέκταση στην Αχαϊα και δη στο Αίγιο έχουμε κάτι;


Ριξε μια ματια "*ενα επιπεδο πιο πανω*" . Εκει γραφει τα παντα για ασυρματη ευρυζωνικοτητα.  Εδω ειναι για Ηρακλειο Κρητης.

----------


## Damien601

Τελικά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται..
Οι συνδέσεις που δίνει η skytelecom 
δεν δίνουν μοναδικό ip στον κάθε πελάτη καθώς βρίσκεται πίσω από νατ με αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει το smart dns ούτε αν το βάλεις στον υπολογιστή σου
Γιατί τα dns τα αλλάζεις όμως χωρίς public ip δε γίνεται δουλειά. 
Οπότε αν κάποιος θέλει smart dns πρέπει να πάρει extra static ip πακέτο.
Αναρωτιέμαι επισκέπτες αν το ps4 συνδέεται κανονικά  ή αν δίνει error στο nat.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει;

----------


## FGuile

> Τελικά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται..
> Οι συνδέσεις που δίνει η skytelecom 
> δεν δίνουν μοναδικό ip στον κάθε πελάτη καθώς βρίσκεται πίσω από νατ με αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει το smart dns ούτε αν το βάλεις στον υπολογιστή σου
> Γιατί τα dns τα αλλάζεις όμως χωρίς public ip δε γίνεται δουλειά. 
> Οπότε αν κάποιος θέλει smart dns πρέπει να πάρει extra static ip πακέτο.
> Αναρωτιέμαι επισκέπτες αν το ps4 συνδέεται κανονικά  ή αν δίνει error στο nat.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει;


Μιλησες μαζι τους κ σου ειπαν οτι η μονη λυση ειναι το static με εξτρα 10 ευρω χρεωση??

----------


## Damien601

> Μιλησες μαζι τους κ σου ειπαν οτι η μονη λυση ειναι το static με εξτρα 10 ευρω χρεωση??


Ναι ο τεχνικός τους μου το είπε όσο αφορά το smart dns
Και μου το επιβεβαίωσε και ο τεχνικός από την υπηρεσία smart dns ότι πίσω από νατ δεν παίζει

----------


## dimyok

Πισω απο διπλο NAT νομιζω και ps4  και το xbox live θα σέρνεται

----------


## x_undefined

> Πισω απο διπλο NAT νομιζω και ps4  και το xbox live θα σέρνεται


Για ποιο λόγο; Τι διαφορά έχει για την κονσόλα από το απλό NAT;

----------


## chris papas

> Τελικά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται..
> Οι συνδέσεις που δίνει η skytelecom 
> δεν δίνουν μοναδικό ip στον κάθε πελάτη καθώς βρίσκεται πίσω από νατ με αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει το smart dns ούτε αν το βάλεις στον υπολογιστή σου
> Γιατί τα dns τα αλλάζεις όμως χωρίς public ip δε γίνεται δουλειά. 
> Οπότε αν κάποιος θέλει smart dns πρέπει να πάρει extra static ip πακέτο.
> Αναρωτιέμαι επισκέπτες αν το ps4 συνδέεται κανονικά  ή αν δίνει error στο nat.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει;


Στην αρχή μου έβγαζε error για το nat αλλά μετά από τηλεφώνημα που έκανα έγινε κάποια αλλαγή και μπαίνει κανονικά! Αυτό που δεν έχω δει ακόμα διαφορά είναι το πινγκ επίσης τρώει τρομερά κολλήματα ingame στο multi-player

----------


## Damien601

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος με static της skytelecom να μας πει αν ισχύει το ίδιο για τις κονσόλες;
Καθώς και αν είναι πραγματική public static ip?

----------


## vladimir rus

Τελικά εγώ που έχω xbox live είναι προβληματική SkyTelecom;

----------


## FGuile

> Τελικά εγώ που έχω xbox live είναι προβληματική SkyTelecom;


Αν προκειται αν παρεις απο Ρογδια ναι. Λεγεται οτι θα αλλαξει ο κομβος αυτος , αλλα ακομα πειρμενουμε. Αν περνεις απο αλλους κομβους λογικα δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## wlp

> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος με static της skytelecom να μας πει αν ισχύει το ίδιο για τις κονσόλες;
> Καθώς και αν είναι πραγματική public static ip?


Εγώ έχω πια static ip (public), δεν έχω κονσόλα όμως, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς θες να μάθεις. Η ip είναι σταθερή, ports όμως πρέπει να ζητάω να μου τα κάνουν forward καθώς δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην κεραία. Δεν ρώτησα και δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν κάνουν τα πάντα forward, μπορεί να φοβούνται ότι θα τρέχω μυστήριους σέρβερ.

----------


## FGuile

Σορυ για το κατα μια εννοια off topic, αλλα σας ενδιαφερει ΟΛΟΥΣ.

Εγινε θαυμα και η Wind ξεκινησε να βαζει καμπινες και οπτικη ξεκινωντας..... απο το σπιτι μου κοντα...... Εντος της εβδομαδας θα υπαρχει καμπινα.

Εχουν να βαλουν 220 περιπου καμπινες συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του εργολαβου. Ξεκινησαν απο Γαζι - Αμμουδαρα. Μην περιμενετε ρευμα πριν απο κανα 6μηνο βεβαια....

Οποτε πλεον στο Ηρακλειο αρχιζει κ ρολαρει το πραγμα.

ΥΓ Στον Αγιο Νικολαο ο Οτε εχει σκαψει το μισο κεντρο για ινα στο σπιτι.

----------


## dimyok

Περιοχη ; Αν βαζουν απο ανοδος στο γαζι ειναι  στου διαολου τη μανα αποσταση απο κεντρο .

----------


## FGuile

Εχω κανει σχολιο κ στο αρμοδιο thread για vdsl Ηρακλειου , οποτε ας μην τα μπλεξουμε. Γαζι παντως.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...7%CF%82/page47

- - - Updated - - -

Και on-topic , αυτη τη βδομαδα (πρωτα ο Θεος) τελειωνει η Sky τις τωρινες αναβαθμισεις. Νεα σημεια θα καλυπτονται και κατι σημαντικο θα γινει κ με Ρογδια. Ετσι εμαθα.

----------


## Damien601

> Εγώ έχω πια static ip (public), δεν έχω κονσόλα όμως, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς θες να μάθεις. Η ip είναι σταθερή, ports όμως πρέπει να ζητάω να μου τα κάνουν forward καθώς δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην κεραία. Δεν ρώτησα και δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν κάνουν τα πάντα forward, μπορεί να φοβούνται ότι θα τρέχω μυστήριους σέρβερ.


Αν δεν έχεις κονσόλα δε μπορούμε να δούμε αν βγάζει πρόβλημα στο νατ και με static ip. 
Θα ήθελα να δοκιμάζαμε κατι αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Θα σου στείλω inbox αργότερα.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Αν δεν έχεις κονσόλα δε μπορούμε να δούμε αν βγάζει πρόβλημα στο νατ και με static ip. 
> Θα ήθελα να δοκιμάζαμε κατι αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Θα σου στείλω inbox αργότερα.



Έχω ps4 με σύνδεση στη sky. Αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω κάπως ευχαρίστως αλλά να ξέρεις δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός με το θέμα.

----------


## Damien601

> Έχω ps4 με σύνδεση στη sky. Αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω κάπως ευχαρίστως αλλά να ξέρεις δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός με το θέμα.


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον που έχει κονσόλα στη skytelecom και static ip για να δούμε πως πάει με το multiplayer και αν βγάζει πρόβλημα στο nat. 
Αν με το στατικό ip δλδ γλυτώνουμε το διπλό νατ..

----------


## chris papas

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
> Χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον που έχει κονσόλα στη skytelecom και static ip για να δούμε πως πάει με το multiplayer και αν βγάζει πρόβλημα στο nat. 
> Αν με το στατικό ip δλδ γλυτώνουμε το διπλό νατ..


Σήμερα την έβαλα πάλι στη sky δεν έχω static ip αλλά είναι Nat type2! Τι θέλεις να δεις ακριβώς?

----------


## Damien601

> Σήμερα την έβαλα πάλι στη sky δεν έχω static ip αλλά είναι Nat type2! Τι θέλεις να δεις ακριβώς?


Πως είναι το ping σου και γενικά το multiplayer
Κάποιοι παραπονέθηκαν ότι κολλάει το multi και ότι είχαν προβλήματα σύνδεσης
Νομίζω και εσύ παραπονέθηκες ότι τρώει κολλήματα.

----------


## chris papas

20ms παραπάνω από την αρχική μου σύνδεση στη Vodafone και τρομερά ping spikes! Μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο εχθές και τους είπα ότι έχω θέμα με το bufferbloat μου ειπαν θα με καλέσουν σήμερα δυστυχώς ακόμα τίποτα

----------


## Damien601

> 20ms παραπάνω από την αρχική μου σύνδεση στη Vodafone και τρομερά ping spikes! Μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο εχθές και τους είπα ότι έχω θέμα με το bufferbloat μου ειπαν θα με καλέσουν σήμερα δυστυχώς ακόμα τίποτα


Ακριβώς γι'αυτό θα ήθελα να μας πει γνώμη κάποιος με static ip
Θεωρητικά δε θα έχει τα ίδια προβλήματα καθώς με το static ip λογικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης διπλού νατ απ'όσο γνωρίζω..

----------


## rayne

συνδέθηκα τελικά τη παρασκευή μετά απ 25 μέρες ,50αρα γραμμη ο τεχνικος βλέπει πολύ δυνατο σήμα , το  download παιζει απο 20 εως 45 max συνέχεια ,συνήθος είναι γύρω στο 33.κακή αρχή.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
> Χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον που έχει κονσόλα στη skytelecom και static ip για να δούμε πως πάει με το multiplayer και αν βγάζει πρόβλημα στο nat. 
> Αν με το στατικό ip δλδ γλυτώνουμε το διπλό νατ..



Γενικά από ping δεν έχω πλέον θέμα, αλλά παίζω μόνο σε pc το ps4 δεν το χρησιμοποιώ σε multiplayer games. Στο ps4 αν και έχω καλό σήμα μέσω repeater έχω μεγάλες αυξομοιώσεις στην ταχύτητα και σε αρκετές εφαρμογές οι οποίες θέλουν internet ( twitch , youtube) στα οποία δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα όταν τα χρησιμοποιώ στον υπολογιστή η την τηλεόραση. Το διπλό νατ δεν μου λέει κάτι μιας και όπως σου είπα είμαι λίγο άσχετος με το θέμα.

----------


## Damien601

> Γενικά από ping δεν έχω πλέον θέμα, αλλά παίζω μόνο σε pc το ps4 δεν το χρησιμοποιώ σε multiplayer games. Στο ps4 αν και έχω καλό σήμα μέσω repeater έχω μεγάλες αυξομοιώσεις στην ταχύτητα και σε αρκετές εφαρμογές οι οποίες θέλουν internet ( twitch , youtube) στα οποία δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα όταν τα χρησιμοποιώ στον υπολογιστή η την τηλεόραση. Το διπλό νατ δεν μου λέει κάτι μιας και όπως σου είπα είμαι λίγο άσχετος με το θέμα.


Καλησπέρα!
Έχεις στατικό ip;

----------


## griniaris

> συνδέθηκα τελικά τη παρασκευή μετά απ 25 μέρες ,50αρα γραμμη ο τεχνικος βλέπει πολύ δυνατο σήμα , το  download παιζει απο 20 εως 45 max συνέχεια ,συνήθος είναι γύρω στο 33.κακή αρχή.


Αν δοκιμαζεις site τυπου speedtest  κλπ κλπ  ξεχασε τα. οι διακυμανσεις ειναι εξαιτιας του φορτου του σερβερ και του bandwidth τους.  τελειως αναξιοπιστα.

Βαλε να κατεβασεις ενα μεγαλο αρχειο πχ 10 GB απο ΕΔΩ  και παρακολουθησε την ταχυτητα.

----------


## FGuile

> συνδέθηκα τελικά τη παρασκευή μετά απ 25 μέρες ,50αρα γραμμη ο τεχνικος βλέπει πολύ δυνατο σήμα , το  download παιζει απο 20 εως 45 max συνέχεια ,συνήθος είναι γύρω στο 33.κακή αρχή.


Αν παιρνεις απο Ρογδια ειναι λογικο γιατι εχει θεμα ο κομβος και μαλλον θα παει για ανακατασκευη. Ή κατι τετοιο. Αν παιρνεις απο αλλου τοτε ισως να υπαρχει καποιο θεμα. Παντως επειδη ειναι ηδη 3 βδομαδες εδω κ κανουν αλλαγες εχουν ψιλοχαμηλωσει τις ταχυτητες σε ολους. Εγω παντως απο Ρογδια μια βδομαδα τωρα 16-28 μεγα παιζω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δοκιμαζεις site τυπου speedtest  κλπ κλπ  ξεχασε τα. οι διακυμανσεις ειναι εξαιτιας του φορτου του σερβερ και του bandwidth τους.  τελειως αναξιοπιστα.
> 
> Βαλε να κατεβασεις ενα μεγαλο αρχειο πχ 10 GB απο ΕΔΩ  και παρακολουθησε την ταχυτητα.



Δυστυχως και περιεργως ουτε απο εκει φαινεται η πραγματικη ταχυτητα. Ενω οταν ειχα πρωτοσυνδεθει ηταν αξιοπιστο, τωρα δεν ειναι. Μπορει να βαλεις να κατεβαζει απο το ftp με 2,5MB/s και απο το steam 4+ MB/s.

----------


## rayne

> Αν δοκιμαζεις site τυπου speedtest  κλπ κλπ  ξεχασε τα. οι διακυμανσεις ειναι εξαιτιας του φορτου του σερβερ και του bandwidth τους.  τελειως αναξιοπιστα.
> 
> Βαλε να κατεβασεις ενα μεγαλο αρχειο πχ 10 GB απο ΕΔΩ  και παρακολουθησε την ταχυτητα.


Εντάξει χθές έβγαζε 20-24 mbit από ookla και fast.com και αξιόπιστα να μην είναι , 50ρα πήρα , παίρνω από μαραθιτη.

----------


## wlp

Πάντως εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κανένα θέμα τις τελευταίες μέρες από την κεραία του κέντρου. Γύρω στα 60 τα πρωινά και 90-100 από το μεσημέρι και μετά. Όπως πάντα δηλαδή.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Καλησπέρα!
> Έχεις στατικό ip;




Αν το έψαξα σωστά μάλλον πως όχι.

----------


## stregas

> Εντάξει χθές έβγαζε 20-24 mbit από ookla και fast.com και αξιόπιστα να μην είναι , 50ρα πήρα , παίρνω από μαραθιτη.


Από Μαραθίτη παίρνω κι εγώ και έχω μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις. Ειδικά το βράδυ από 20-22 πέφτει στα 9-10! 
Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τη συγκεκριμένη κεραία. Έχω ζητήσει αλλαγή και περιμένω να με ρίξουν σε άλλη.

----------


## manik

Προσφάτως ενεργοποιημένος κι εγώ σε 24άρα με εξοπλισμό για 50άρα (Cambium F300-16). Παίρνω από Μαραθίτη και ταχύτητες 20-24mbps. Πριν λίγο κατέβαζα από Nvidia με 2.5-2.8mbps. Μια χαρά φαίνεται προς το παρόν.

----------


## Άρης13

Θεωρώ κακή επιλογή για κεραίες με μικρή απολαβή, θα πρέπει να το σκεφτούν σοβαρά να πηγαίνουν σε κάτι τέτοιο (ePMP Force 300-25) σε πελάτες εάν δουλεύουν με Cambium .

Ίσως και να καλύπτουν ένα κομμάτι από το κόστος της εγκατάστασης για να μην πρέπει να πληρώσει ο πελάτης 200 ευρώ αρχικά!

----------


## stregas

Τελικά φαίνεται πως οι εργασίες στον Μαραθίτη ολοκληρώθηκαν. 
Οι ταχύτητες παίζουν μεταξύ 20-22 mbs, η γραμμή είναι σταθερή και όλα πάνε καλά!

----------


## manik

> Θεωρώ κακή επιλογή για κεραίες με μικρή απολαβή, θα πρέπει να το σκεφτούν σοβαρά να πηγαίνουν σε κάτι τέτοιο (ePMP Force 300-25) σε πελάτες εάν δουλεύουν με Cambium .
> 
> Ίσως και να καλύπτουν ένα κομμάτι από το κόστος της εγκατάστασης για να μην πρέπει να πληρώσει ο πελάτης 200 ευρώ αρχικά!


Τον εξοπλισμό ούτως η άλλως τον πληρώνεις εσύ εξ' ολοκλήρου. Οι τιμές ξεκινάνε από τα 100e για την 24άρα και ανεβαίνουν. Μπορείς όμως να δώσεις παραπάνω λεφτά και να επιλέξεις καλύτερο εξοπλισμό.
Εγώ π.χ. έδωσα 135 για μέχρι 50mbps (έχω βάλει 24άρα) αν θέλω να κάνω αναβάθμιση κάποια στιγμή. Βέβαια και φίλος ο οποίος πήρε κι αυτός 24άρα έδωσε 124e για μέχρι 35mbps και θα του δώσουν τα ίδια που πήρα κι εγώ. 
Την F300-25 νομίζω την δίνουν για 100άρες και πάνω. Το θεωρώ καλό για την εταιρεία ότι δεν σου δίνει τζάμπα εξοπλισμό ώστε να μην "μπαίνει μέσα".

----------


## Άρης13

Μια κεραια με χαμηλη απολαβη τους δημιουργει αυτοματα και προβλημα στο ΑP λογω χαμηλων rates (modulations). 

Εαν εβαζαν κεραιες οπως αυτη παραπανω που ανεφερα με χρησιδανειο τοτε θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα με ολους τους πελατες ως προς την αποδοση.

----------


## emskan

Οπότε πρέπει να υπολογιστεί ένα +10€/μήνα (χονδρικά) σε βάθος ενός χρόνου στις τιμές.

Αυτό θα ήταν ανεκτό μόνο στην περίπτωση που η σύνδεση θα μπορεί να λειτουργεί απροβληματιστα χωρίς την ανάγκη να κρατήσεις και την adsl και φυσικά να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση αναβάθμισης σε vdsl για τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια.

Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση θεωρώ το συνολικό κόστος αρκετά υψηλό. (Προσωπική άποψη).

Σίγουρα τα +6,75€/μήνα (στην τιμη της adsl) του booster της cosmote παραμένουν η πιο συμφέρουσα επιλογή, με τα όποια προβλήματα και περιορισμούς.

Βέβαια είναι καθαρά θέμα προσωπικών αναγκών και προτεραιοτήτων.

----------


## wlp

:Spidersweb:  :Spidersweb:  :Spidersweb:  :Motor: 



και σημειώνω ότι ρυθμίζω τουλάχιστον 15 secs test για να μετράει πιο καλά.

----------


## manik

> και σημειώνω ότι ρυθμίζω τουλάχιστον 15 secs test για να μετράει πιο καλά.


Πολύ καλά! Από που παίρνεις και με τι κεραία;

----------


## wlp

> Πολύ καλά! Από που παίρνεις και με τι κεραία;


Δες τα μηνύματά μου στο thread, 100/10 πακέτο απ' την κεραία κέντρου (Αγ.Μηνά). Από την αρχή της χρονιάς, πολύ σταθερή σύνδεση χωρίς προβλήματα και με ταχύτητα. Συνηθώς τα πρωινά πέφτει στα speedtests 50-70 αλλά απ' το μεσημέρι και μετά συνήθως κοντά στα 100. Για να βγω λίψο ψεύτης όμως έκανα τώρα 10.50πμ μέτρηση και πήρα αυτό....

----------


## FGuile

> Δες τα μηνύματά μου στο thread, 100/10 πακέτο απ' την κεραία κέντρου (Αγ.Μηνά). Από την αρχή της χρονιάς, πολύ σταθερή σύνδεση χωρίς προβλήματα και με ταχύτητα. Συνηθώς τα πρωινά πέφτει στα speedtests 50-70 αλλά απ' το μεσημέρι και μετά συνήθως κοντά στα 100. Για να βγω λίψο ψεύτης όμως έκανα τώρα 10.50πμ μέτρηση και πήρα αυτό....


Ασε λιγο κ για μας :P

----------


## wlp

Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να με χαρακτηρίσεις "βαρύ" χρήστη. Ούτε πολλά κατεβάζω, φαντάζομαι ο όγκος που χρησιμοποιώ είναι μικρός σχετικά, απλά όταν το χρειάζομαι λόγω δουλειάς το θέλω γρήγορο. Ο καλύτερος πελάτης, και πληρώνει και δεν το πολυχρησιμοποιεί, τι να κάνω που η cosmote/wind/voda... δεν με θέλουν....

----------


## vaspater

Στο μασταμπά στη ρογδιά θα με συνδεσουν; Επισης ερχεται καλωδιο απο την κεραια τρυπαει τοιχο και αμα θελω και τηλ. να βαλω και ειχα πριν voip με voda και η κεντρικη πριζα ειναι σε αποσταση 6 μετρων απο την τρυπα που προανεφερα και ειναι στο σαλονι πρεπει να περπατησει καλωδιο με καναλι; μπορει καποιος να μου περιγραψει μεσα στο σπιτι πως θα παει η ιστορια για να καταλαβω;

----------


## rayne

καλημέρα , νομίζω gaming το ξεχνάμε με sky?έχει κανενα νόημα να τους καλέσω? δοκίμασα λίγο lol τρώει spikes, και ping 8.8.8.8. -t καθε μερικά δευτερολεπτα τρώει και ενα mini spike. Εχω ακόμα τη cosmote και είναι ρολοι στο θεμα Ping , σταθερά 75ish.

Πάει σε κανέναν καλά για gaming?

----------


## FGuile

Εδω κ 3 βδομαδες κανουν συνεχως αλλαγες στο Ηρακλειο κ δεν ειναι κανενας σταθερος. Θα συνεχιστουν για τουλαχισοτν 10 μερες οι εργασιες. Μετα απο αυτο θα εχουμε ολοκληρωμενη εικονα. Παντως Ιανουαριο που ειχα δοκιμασει online επαιζε καλα. Καλυτερα ote adsl 12mega.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> καλημέρα , νομίζω gaming το ξεχνάμε με sky?έχει κανενα νόημα να τους καλέσω? δοκίμασα λίγο lol τρώει spikes, και ping 8.8.8.8. -t καθε μερικά δευτερολεπτα τρώει και ενα mini spike. Εχω ακόμα τη cosmote και είναι ρολοι στο θεμα Ping , σταθερά 75ish.
> 
> Πάει σε κανέναν καλά για gaming?


Την έχω σχεδόν ένα μήνα. Τις πρώτες 4-5 μέρες είχα θέματα με το ping και με τη σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης αλλά μου είπαν ότι είναι λόγω εργασιών που έκαναν στην κεραία. Τις τελευταίες 20 μέρες που την χρησιμοποιώ παίζω με 55-65 Ping σε παιχνίδια όπως dota pubg και cs:go. Που και που τρώει κανένα spike και πάει 80-90  στιγμιαία χωρίς να μου προκαλεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Γενικά ευχαριστημένος χωρίς προβλήματα στο Gaming, ούτε στην ταχύτητα καθώς η αυξομείωση που έχω είναι ελάχιστη. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει

----------


## chris papas

> καλημέρα , νομίζω gaming το ξεχνάμε με sky?έχει κανενα νόημα να τους καλέσω? δοκίμασα λίγο lol τρώει spikes, και ping 8.8.8.8. -t καθε μερικά δευτερολεπτα τρώει και ενα mini spike. Εχω ακόμα τη cosmote και είναι ρολοι στο θεμα Ping , σταθερά 75ish.
> 
> Πάει σε κανέναν καλά για gaming?


Δυστυχώς ούτε εγώ είμαι ικανοποιημένος! Όπως το περιέγραψες είναι!

----------


## Dimos_Vav

Όσοι έχετε βάλει double play με την Sky τι συσκευή χρειάζεται για το VoIP; Αν η συσκευή είναι ψηφιακή συνδέεται στον εξοπλισμό της εταιρείας κανονικά ή θέλει ανταπτορα; Και πόσο κοστίζει αν η συσκευή που έχω δεν είναι συμβατή με VoIP επιπλέον του βασικού εξοπλισμού για να μπορώ να την συνδέσω για να έχω και τηλέφωνο;

----------


## griniaris

> Όσοι έχετε βάλει double play με την Sky τι συσκευή χρειάζεται για το VoIP; Αν η συσκευή είναι ψηφιακή συνδέεται στον εξοπλισμό της εταιρείας κανονικά ή θέλει ανταπτορα; Και πόσο κοστίζει αν η συσκευή που έχω δεν είναι συμβατή με VoIP επιπλέον του βασικού εξοπλισμού για να μπορώ να την συνδέσω για να έχω και τηλέφωνο;


Το voip ειναι ανεξαρτητο απο την συνδεση που εχεις.  ειτε DSL ειτε wifi ειτε fiber ...  η λειτουργια του ειναι ιδια. 

Αν εχεις συσκευη voip τοτε απλα την ρυθμιζεις. 
Αν δεν εχεις συσκευη voip αλλα απλη τηλεφωνικη τοτε χρειαζεται εναν VoIP Adapter / Gateway για να σου δωσει μια θυρα τηλεφωνου για να συνδεσεις την συσκευη που εχεις.

----------


## wlp

Από περιέργεια, αν και δεν παίζω παιχνίδια, έκανα δοκιμή ping 8.8.8.8 για 45 λεπτά περίπου το άφησα.


Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε; 

Αυτά στο 0 είναι timeouts για κάποιο λόγο. Χρησιμοποιήσουσα κανονικά τη σύνδεση. Αν όλο είναι 45 λεπτά, βλέπω ένα spike ανά περίπου 5 λεπτά σε ύποπτα ταχτικά διαστήματα.

- - - Updated - - -

Άκυρο τελικά, αυτό κάθε 5 λεπτά μάλλον κάτι στον υπολογιστή μου είναι , έτρεξα το ίδιο αλλά μέσα από το ρούτερ μου αυτή τη φορά για κάνα 10λεπτο και δεν είχα αυτά τα spikes.

----------


## rayne

> Από περιέργεια, αν και δεν παίζω παιχνίδια, έκανα δοκιμή ping 8.8.8.8 για 45 λεπτά περίπου το άφησα.
> 
> 
> Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε; 
> 
> Αυτά στο 0 είναι timeouts για κάποιο λόγο. Χρησιμοποιήσουσα κανονικά τη σύνδεση. Αν όλο είναι 45 λεπτά, βλέπω ένα spike ανά περίπου 5 λεπτά σε ύποπτα ταχτικά διαστήματα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Άκυρο τελικά, αυτό κάθε 5 λεπτά μάλλον κάτι στον υπολογιστή μου είναι , έτρεξα το ίδιο αλλά μέσα από το ρούτερ μου αυτή τη φορά για κάνα 10λεπτο και δεν είχα αυτά τα spikes.


πολύ καλά είσαι , εμένα κάνει spikes το 8.8.8.8 κάθε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## Rafail77

Παιδιά υπαρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα!!!
Εχω σύνδεση στην sky και μεταφέρω ίντερνετ με powerline σε διαφορετικό δωματιο..οι συσκευές που είναι συνδεμενες στο power line δεν έχω καθόλου ίντερνετ (οι συσκευές αυτές είναι ps4,smartTV,και το μαραφετι που έχει όλα τα καναλια)

Ο υπολογιστής που είναι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με το ρούτερ συνδέεται κανονικά

----------


## griniaris

> Παιδιά υπαρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα!!!
> Εχω σύνδεση στην sky και μεταφέρω ίντερνετ με powerline σε διαφορετικό δωματιο..οι συσκευές που είναι συνδεμενες στο power line δεν έχω καθόλου ίντερνετ (οι συσκευές αυτές είναι ps4,smartTV,και το μαραφετι που έχει όλα τα καναλια)
> 
> Ο υπολογιστής που είναι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με το ρούτερ συνδέεται κανονικά


Θα μπορουσες να ανοιξεις ενα νεο νημα και να περιγραψεις εκει το προβλημα σου. 

Δεν ειναι θεμα που σχετιζεται με τον παροχο.

----------


## Rafail77

Μπορεί να έχει να κάνει σχέση με το smart dns

----------


## manik

> Μπορεί να έχει να κάνει σχέση με το smart dns


Κανα reset στα powerline έκανες; Αλλιώς αν έχεις αλλάξει τα dns όπως λες ή θα πρέπει να τα ρυθμίσεις και τα powerline κατάλληλα, είτε να αφαιρέσεις τα smartdns από τις συσκευές.

- - - Updated - - -

Φρέσκα νέα. Από φίλο που είχε σήμερα εγκατάσταση περιοχή Αγ.Ιωάννη αλλά τελικά έφαγε άκυρο καθώς δεν είχε επαφή με κανένα Κ.Ε, του είπαν ότι σε κάνα μήνα θα ξεκινήσει νέο Κ.Ε. από ανατολικά στην ευρύτερη περιοχή αεροδρομίου - ΒΙ.ΠΕ. Οπότε λογικά θα καλυφθούν και οι περιοχές Πόρου, Κατσαμπά και γύρω.

----------


## wlp

Αναγνωρίζω ότι είμαι από τους τυχερούς που δεν είχαν θέματα με τη σύνδεσή τους και λόγω τοποθεσίας. Και πληρώνω ακριβό πακέτο. Αλλά παρά αυτά, επειδή διαβάζω ότι υπάρχουν διάφορα προβλήματα στο ίντερνετ αυτές τις μέρες λόγω της κατάστασης, εγώ πάλι δεν έχω δει κανένα πρόβλημα, μόλις έκανα τεστ (90mbps με μικρό latency). Ένα μπράβο στη sky τουλάχιστον από την πλευρά μου, χτες ήρθε ο λογαριασμός του μήνα, τον πλήρωσα αμέσως και σκέφτηκα ότι είναι ο μόνος λογαριασμός που πληρώνω με μια δόση "ευχαρίστησης". αυτά, καλή δύναμη σε όλους.

----------


## rayne

και με τους τεχνικούς που μίλησα δεν έγινε κάτι ,η σύνδεση έχει αστάθεια και το Ping δεν είναι για gaming και  μετα απο κάτι 'αλλαγες' που έκαναν ,η απόσταση μου απο την κεραία του μαραθίτη είναι μικρή θα έπρεπε να ήμουν οκ , πολυ χειροτερο του ΠΟτε το ping δυστυχως, για downloads είναι καλά αλλα μόνο αυτό.

----------


## Άρης13

> και με τους τεχνικούς που μίλησα δεν έγινε κάτι ,η σύνδεση έχει αστάθεια και το Ping δεν είναι για gaming και  μετα απο κάτι 'αλλαγες' που έκαναν ,η απόσταση μου απο την κεραία του μαραθίτη είναι μικρή θα έπρεπε να ήμουν οκ , πολυ χειροτερο του ΠΟτε το ping δυστυχως, για downloads είναι καλά αλλα μόνο αυτό.


Μα ειναι λογικο, περνας απο ασυρματο λινκ και τα AP τους παιρνουν ξανα απο ασυρματα links. Με τα πακετα που προσπαθουν να δωσουν, σιγουρα μην περιμενεις να υπαρχει βελτιωση με τον υπαρχον εξοπλισμο.

----------


## kalisperis

Αρα να φανταστω αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε δεν υπαρχει καλη επιλογη για Πορο;

----------


## Skoy21

Σήμερα μπήκε και η δική μου σύνδεση. 24άρα σύνδεση με εξοπλισμό 100, future-proofing. Είχε ξαναέρθει ο τεχνικός αλλά δεν είχε επαφή με τις τότε κεραίες και έτσι δεν μπήκε η σύνδεση, την κράτησα και περίμενα τις νέες κεραίες. Μένω Κνωσσού, σε χαμηλό οίκισμα, κεραία γύρω στα 6-7 μέτρα από το πάτωμα, κοιτάει Μαραθίτη. Στο δια ταύτα, αυτή την στιγμή ακούγοντας ένα podcast παράλληλα, μετράω 22d/1,9u με 34ms ping (speedtest.net). 
Να πω οτι το παιδί που μου έκανε την εγκατάσταση ήταν πολύ κομπλέ, και επίσης με την τεχνική υποστήριξη που μίλησα γιατι ήθελα να αλλάξω την LAN IP και το DHCP (τα παίρνει απο την εξωτερική κεραία από default), ήταν πολύ φιλικοί και εξυπηρετικοί.

Για την περιοχή μου που έπιανε ταβάνι τα 5,5 (6,2 μέτραγε ο τεχνικός στο κουτί της κολόνας), και καλό σήμα να μην είχα με την Sky Telecom και να έπιανα 10, θα το κρατούσα. Μονόδρομος στο Ηράκλειο που πάσχει από Internet. Επιτέλους, έχω Internet! Αν και ο χρόνος θα δείξει...

----------


## dimyok

Τι εβαλες DHCP ;

----------


## manik

> Σήμερα μπήκε και η δική μου σύνδεση. 24άρα σύνδεση με εξοπλισμό 100, future-proofing. Είχε ξαναέρθει ο τεχνικός αλλά δεν είχε επαφή με τις τότε κεραίες και έτσι δεν μπήκε η σύνδεση, την κράτησα και περίμενα τις νέες κεραίες. Μένω Κνωσσού, σε χαμηλό οίκισμα, κεραία γύρω στα 6-7 μέτρα από το πάτωμα, κοιτάει Μαραθίτη. Στο δια ταύτα, αυτή την στιγμή ακούγοντας ένα podcast παράλληλα, μετράω 22d/1,9u με 34ms ping (speedtest.net). 
> Να πω οτι το παιδί που μου έκανε την εγκατάσταση ήταν πολύ κομπλέ, και επίσης με την τεχνική υποστήριξη που μίλησα γιατι ήθελα να αλλάξω την LAN IP και το DHCP (τα παίρνει απο την εξωτερική κεραία από default), ήταν πολύ φιλικοί και εξυπηρετικοί.
> 
> Για την περιοχή μου που έπιανε ταβάνι τα 5,5 (6,2 μέτραγε ο τεχνικός στο κουτί της κολόνας), και καλό σήμα να μην είχα με την Sky Telecom και να έπιανα 10, θα το κρατούσα. Μονόδρομος στο Ηράκλειο που πάσχει από Internet. Επιτέλους, έχω Internet! Αν και ο χρόνος θα δείξει...


Τι κεραία σου έβαλαν;

----------


## Skoy21

> Τι εβαλες DHCP ;


Έβγαλα το tplink (WR841N) που δίνουν και έβαλα ένα δικό μου Asus, όπου μάλλον θα αλλάξω με ένα mikrotik μόλις ξεβαρεθώ και το ρυθμίσω... Οπότε παίρνω απο το AP μου DHCP για να βάλω και τα static leases μου και να έχω και μια εικόνα γενικότερα.





> Τι κεραία σου έβαλαν;


Πήρα για 100άρα και μου είχαν βάλει το PBE-5AC-Gen2 το οποίο δεν τοποθετήθηκε ποτέ γιατι δεν έβλεπα κεραίες τότε. Μετά μου το άλλαξαν στο CAMBIUM EPMP FORCE 130 το οποίο τοποθετήθικε σήμερα. Δεν ξέρω πιο είναι καλύτερο-δυνατότερο κλπ. Μου είπαν οτι το άλλαξαν για καλύτερο. Δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμα. Θα το κοιτάξω. Αν ξέρεις πές!






> Ωστόσο, τώρα το βραδάκι η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται... πολύ... έχω μετρήσει μέχρι και 5down... Ενώ μέχρι και το απόγευμα, ήμουν συνεχώς 21-22.


EDIT: Άκυρο το παραπάνω, είχα ξεχασμένο bandwidth limit και στα δυο διαφορετικά δικά μου router, το οποίο είχα ξεχάσει... Όλα good, 22,6 down/1,91 up.

----------


## manik

> Πήρα για 100άρα και μου είχαν βάλει το PBE-5AC-Gen2 το οποίο δεν τοποθετήθηκε ποτέ γιατι δεν έβλεπα κεραίες τότε. Μετά μου το άλλαξαν στο CAMBIUM EPMP FORCE 130 το οποίο τοποθετήθικε σήμερα. Δεν ξέρω πιο είναι καλύτερο-δυνατότερο κλπ. Μου είπαν οτι το άλλαξαν για καλύτερο. Δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμα. Θα το κοιτάξω. Αν ξέρεις πές!
> 
> EDIT: Άκυρο το παραπάνω, είχα ξεχασμένο bandwidth limit και στα δυο διαφορετικά δικά μου router, το οποίο είχα ξεχάσει... Όλα good, 22,6 down/1,91 up.


Γενικά ο Μαραθίτης πρέπει να έχει μπουκώσει. Το πρωϊ έπιανα κι εγώ 22-23 και τώρα το βράδυ παίζει αρκετά προς τα κάτω. Οι Ubiquity λογικά τελείωσαν σαν απόθεμα και βάζουν Cambium τώρα.
Εγώ έχω την Cambium F300-16 με άριστη οπτική επαφή με Μαραθίτη (από Μεσαμπελιές 2.5χλμ στο περίπου).

----------


## Skoy21

> Γενικά ο Μαραθίτης πρέπει να έχει μπουκώσει. Το πρωϊ έπιανα κι εγώ 22-23 και τώρα το βράδυ παίζει αρκετά προς τα κάτω. Οι Ubiquity λογικά τελείωσαν σαν απόθεμα και βάζουν Cambium τώρα.
> Εγώ έχω την Cambium 300-16 με άριστη οπτική επαφή με Μαραθίτη (από Μεσαμπελιές 2.5χλμ στο περίπου).


Εμένα η χαμηλή ταχύτητα τελικά ήταν από limit που είχα ξεχασμένο σε δυο διαφορετικά ρουτεράκια δικά μου που άλλαξα. Το διόρθωσα και παίζω πάλι με ακατέβατα 2,2.
Κατεβάζω το 1g τεστ απο speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr, και βλέπω μέχρι και 2,6Mb/s

Ο τεχνικός μου είπε πάντως οτι κάνουν 8-10 εγκαταστάσεις την μέρα μέσα στο Ηράκλειο και τριγύρω οπότε λογικό να αρχίσει κάποια στιγμή το μπούκωμα.

----------


## firewater17

Καλησπέρα σας. Σκέφτομαι και εγώ να βάλω sky, τη μικρότερη σύνδεση. Μένω στη Θέρισσο επί της Λασαιας. Το σπιτι είναι 4οροφη πολυκατοικία.

Επειδή είμαι απλός χρήστης χωρίς ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις, ήθελα να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα.

Ειναι καλό το σήμα της περιοχής? Υπάρχει κανένα θέμα με εκπομπή πρόσθετης ακτινοβολίας από την κεραία? Είναι σταθερό το σήμα η εξαρτάται από τον καιρό? Εχω ένα PlayStation και παίζω που και που online. Υπάρχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα με τα ping? Πρέπει να αγοράσω κάποια συγκεκριμένη κεραία για να είμαι έτοιμος για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες στο μέλλον?

Συνολικά οι εντυπώσεις σας ποιες είναι από την εταιρία? Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξω?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## manik

> Καλησπέρα σας. Σκέφτομαι και εγώ να βάλω sky, τη μικρότερη σύνδεση. Μένω στη Θέρισσο επί της Λασαιας. Το σπιτι είναι 4οροφη πολυκατοικία.
> 
> Επειδή είμαι απλός χρήστης χωρίς ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις, ήθελα να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα.
> 
> Ειναι καλό το σήμα της περιοχής? Υπάρχει κανένα θέμα με εκπομπή πρόσθετης ακτινοβολίας από την κεραία? Είναι σταθερό το σήμα η εξαρτάται από τον καιρό? Εχω ένα PlayStation και παίζω που και που online. Υπάρχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα με τα ping? Πρέπει να αγοράσω κάποια συγκεκριμένη κεραία για να είμαι έτοιμος για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες στο μέλλον?
> 
> Συνολικά οι εντυπώσεις σας ποιες είναι από την εταιρία? Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξω?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Καλημέρα.
Προς το παρόν το Ηράκλειο έχει 3 Κ.Ε. (Ρογδια, Αγ. Μηνά, Μαραθίτη). Εσύ λογικά θα πάρεις από Ρογδιά.  To που θα συνδεθείς βέβαια θα το αποφασίσει ο τεχνικός που θα κάνει την εγκατάσταση. Μιας και είναι πολυκατοικία λογικά θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις και με τον ιδιοκτήτη για το αν σε αφήσει να κάνεις την εγκατάσταση. Να ξέρεις ότι από την κεραία που θα μπει στην ταράτσα θα κατέβει ένα καλώδιο μέσα στο σπίτι και λογικά θα χρειαστεί να γίνουν κάποια τρυπήματα στους τοίχους. Τον εξοπλισμό τον αγοράζεις από την εταιρεία και ξεκινάει από τα 100e. Αν θες να βάλεις καλύτερη κεραία πληρώνεις παραπάνω, π.χ. μπορείς να βάλεις 24άρα με εξοπλισμό για 100άρα ώστε αργότερα αν θες να κάνεις αναβάθμιση. Τώρα για την σύνδεση είναι WIFI με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό. Τα 24 που λένε δεν θα είναι σταθερά συνέχεια, αλλά θα είσαι κοντά στα νούμερα αυτά. Ακτινοβολία κλπ δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μιας και θα είναι στην ταράτσα η κεραία. Στο σπίτι μέσα θα έχεις απλά ένα router. Για PS και γενικά games, χαμηλά Pings κλπ από ότι λέγεται λόγω ΝΑΤ θα πρέπει να πάρεις statip IP (οπότε πληρώνεις παραπάνω τον μήνα). Ας μας ενημερώσει και κάποιος που έχει το ίδιο θέμα.
Για την εταιρεία τώρα ας πούμε πως είναι ακόμα σε περίοδο ανάπτυξης. Προσωπικά είχα χαμηλές ταχύτητες όλη την προηγουμενη βδομάδα. Είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο την Δευτέρα και δεν το σήκωναν, έστειλα email δεν μου απάντησαν, την Τρίτη επιτέλους τους βρήκα στο τηλέφωνο και δήλωσα το πρόβλημα, μου είπαν πως θα με καλέσει τεχνικός κι ακόμη περιμένω. Απο χτες βέβαια ψιλόφτιαξε η σύνδεση πάλι αλλά σαν πρώτη εντύπωση όχι κι η καλύτερη. Πάντα προσωπική κι ελπίζω σε καλύτερη στο μέλλον.   

Απορία μου βέβαια είναι γιατί δεν βάζεις ADSL/VDSL μιας και από ότι είδα είσαι κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (Θερίσσου) πολύ λιγότερο από 1χλμ.

----------


## TeQniX

Καλημέρα παιδιά,  μέτρηση μόλις τώρα Από μαραθιτη σε 50/5 δείτε το upload τώρα το πρωί,  να επισημάνω ότι η κεραία είναι για 50αρα ταχύτητα

----------


## manik

> Καλημέρα παιδιά,  μέτρηση μόλις τώρα Από μαραθιτη σε 50/5 δείτε το upload τώρα το πρωί,  να επισημάνω ότι η κεραία είναι για 50αρα ταχύτητα


Σε πολλούς αν όχι σε όλους είναι έτσι χτες-σήμερα. Κι εγώ από Μαραθίτη 20-22 down - 40-50 up!!
Οι κεραίες υποστηρίζουν θεωρητικά 500-600mbps ούτως η άλλως.

----------


## vladimir rus

Όπα!Κάτι καινούργιο!

----------


## emskan

Δορυφορικό, απεριόριστο, σε αυτές τις τιμές;
Εδώ ντόπια εταιρεία είναι;

----------


## dimyok

Αγνωστο και κατι μου βρωμαει δε γραφουν upload και no chance in hell αν συγκρινω με τιμες αλλων δορυφορικο 120 το χρονο που γραφουν .

----------


## emskan

Ναι, δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό...
Εκτός αν εννοεί "απεριόριστη χρήση".... μετά την κατανάλωση των GB του εκάστοτε πακέτου... κλπ, κλπ.

Αν είναι έτσι, τότε πάμε για τουλάχιστον παραπλάνηση.

Αν είναι όντως απεριόριστα, τότε ευχαρίστως το δοκίμαζα,μιας και διαθέτω ήδη εξοπλισμό (πλην ρούτερ).

----------


## vladimir rus

https://truetelecom.gr/

Ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί αλλά στο Facebook έχουν ποσταρει 2ms ping και πολλά αλλά, δείτε

----------


## sdikr

> https://truetelecom.gr/
> 
> Ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί αλλά στο Facebook έχουν ποσταρει 2ms ping και πολλά αλλά, δείτε


2ms ping Με δορυφορικό  :ROFL:   (μαζί και με το σας σώζουμε απο το 5G)
Υπάρχουν τελικά πολλοί φιδεμπορές!

----------


## griniaris

Κυριοι.....    εχετε ξεφυγει τελειως απο το θεμα του νηματος... 


Παρακαλω να σταματησουμε την συζητηση και να ανοιχθει ενα νεο νημα για το δορυφορικο.

Υ.Γ.   καλημερα κιολας.  :Smile:

----------


## FGuile

Λοιπον για να σας λυθουν οι αποριες. Και μετα αμα θελετε ανοιγουμε αλλο thread.

Η True Telecom ειναι τοπικη στο Ηρακλειο και στηνεται τωρα. Παιρνει απο Γαλικο δορυφορο. Δινει συμμετρικες ταχυτητες. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ παιρνει απο την GlobalTT (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος). Δινει προσεταρισμενο ρουτερ Hughes HT2000 (σε αυτο ειμαι σιγουρος) και υποτιθεται οτι κουμπωνει πανω το καλωδιο απο το lnb της κεραιας. Δεν εχει double NAT. Ανοιγεις εσυ τις πορτες απο το ρουτερ. Μονο σε ακραιες θερμοκρασιες θα εχεις προβλημα με τις ταχυτητες (πχ -25βαθμους). Εχει pings 14-50. Πρακτικα δεν εχει δοκιμασει κανενας τηλεφωνια πανω της.

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπον για να σας λυθουν οι αποριες. Και μετα αμα θελετε ανοιγουμε αλλο thread.
> 
> Η True Telecom ειναι τοπικη στο Ηρακλειο και στηνεται τωρα. Παιρνει απο Γαλικο δορυφορο. Δινει συμμετρικες ταχυτητες. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ παιρνει απο την GlobalTT (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος). Δινει προσεταρισμενο ρουτερ Hughes HT2000 (σε αυτο ειμαι σιγουρος) και υποτιθεται οτι κουμπωνει πανω το καλωδιο απο το lnb της κεραιας. Δεν εχει double NAT. Ανοιγεις εσυ τις πορτες απο το ρουτερ. Μονο σε ακραιες θερμοκρασιες θα εχεις προβλημα με τις ταχυτητες (πχ -25βαθμους). Εχει pings 14-50. Πρακτικα δεν εχει δοκιμασει κανενας τηλεφωνια πανω της.


Δορυφόρος και 14 με 50 δεν υπάρχει,   μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 600ms

----------


## FGuile

> Δορυφόρος και 14 με 50 δεν υπάρχει,   μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 600ms


Δεν εχω λογο να σε αμφισβητησω, καθως δεν εχω καθολου πρακτικη εμπειρια με δορυφορικο ιντερνετ. Αυτο μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος που μιλησα μαζι του. Αναγραφεται κ το ονομα του κ τηλεφωνο στην διαφημιση τους. Τωρα τι βγαζει κ τι οχι, αμα δε βαλουμε δε θα μαθουμε.

----------


## panoc

> Δεν εχω λογο να σε αμφισβητησω, καθως δεν εχω καθολου πρακτικη εμπειρια με δορυφορικο ιντερνετ. Αυτο μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος που μιλησα μαζι του. Αναγραφεται κ το ονομα του κ τηλεφωνο στην διαφημιση τους. Τωρα τι βγαζει κ τι οχι, αμα δε βαλουμε δε θα μαθουμε.


Οι δορυφοροι που παρεχουν ιντερνετ ειναι συνηθως σε γεωστατικη τροχια 35.786 χλμ απο το εδαφος. Αυτο σημαινει οτι μονο μεταξυ κεραιας πελατη και δορυφορου για να ταξιδεψει το σημα χρειαζονται 119-120ms και αλλα τοσα απο το δορυφορο για να φτασει στην επιγεια βαση. Οποτε με το καλημερα ξεκιναμε απο τα 240, προσθεσε και στη καλυτερη και ολα τα υπολοιπα hops και πρακτικα παμε στα 400+

----------


## FGuile

> Οι δορυφοροι που παρεχουν ιντερνετ ειναι συνηθως σε γεωστατικη τροχια 35.786 χλμ απο το εδαφος. Αυτο σημαινει οτι μονο μεταξυ κεραιας πελατη και δορυφορου για να ταξιδεψει το σημα χρειαζονται 119-120ms και αλλα τοσα απο το δορυφορο για να φτασει στην επιγεια βαση. Οποτε με το καλημερα ξεκιναμε απο τα 240, προσθεσε και στη καλυτερη και ολα τα υπολοιπα hops και πρακτικα παμε στα 400+


Παντως αν δεν παιζεις Online ειναι κ παλι δελεαστικο αν ειναι οπως τα λενε. Γιατι σε αυτα ταλεφτα 1giga μοιαζει ονειρικο.

----------


## panoc

> Παντως αν δεν παιζεις Online ειναι κ παλι δελεαστικο αν ειναι οπως τα λενε. Γιατι σε αυτα ταλεφτα 1giga μοιαζει ονειρικο.


μονο streaming και κατεβασμα βρισκω πρακτικη εφαρμογη...

για κλασσικο σερφαρισμα καλυτερα ειναι μια ταπεινη dsl μιας και το ping εχει μεγαλη σημασια για να φορτωνονται γρηγορα οι σελιδες.

----------


## sdikr

https://www.globaltt.com/en/added_va...onnection.html



> Interconnection service between two *(2)* iFast stations.
> Satellite double hop :
> 
> V-Sat1 (Africa) --> Satellite --> GlobalTT --> Satellite --> V-Sat2 (Africa)
>  Round trip delay = +/- *1200 milliseconds*
> Necessary for FTP applications, PCAnywhere, Telnet, ping, applications client/server, …)

----------


## panoc

> https://www.globaltt.com/en/added_va...onnection.html


ανεβοκατεβαινει 2 φορες το σημα? 

καλα κρασια, μιλαμε πρακτικα τοτε μονο για streaming και κατεβασμα. 

web surfing ουτε για αστειο.

----------


## FGuile

Μου ειπαν οτι τωρα κανουν εγκατασταση σε ξενοδοχεια.... Οποτε αν δεν εκανε για web surfing , θα συνεβαινε τετοιο πραγμα? Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι αυτη η ετιαρια που παιρνουν. Ή αυτη ειναι ή καποιος γαλλικος δορυφορος.

----------


## jkoukos

> https://www.globaltt.com/en/added_va...onnection.html


Αναφέρεται σε επικοινωνία μεταξύ χρηστών που και οι δύο έχουν δορυφορική σύνδεση.
Γενικά όμως ισχύει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε την χαμηλή απόκριση που δηλώνει η εταιρεία.

----------


## griniaris

Κυριοι.....    

να τελειωσουμε με αυτο το offtopic ?

Κυριοι ADMINistrators παρακαλω να φτιαχτει ενα νεο νημα και να μεταφερθουν τα offtopic εκει. 

Ευχαριστω,

----------


## jkoukos

> ανεβοκατεβαινει 2 φορες το σημα? 
> 
> καλα κρασια, μιλαμε πρακτικα τοτε μονο για streaming και κατεβασμα. 
> 
> web surfing ουτε για αστειο.


Σε οποιαδήποτε ασύρματη επικοινωνία το σήμα ανεβοκατεβαίνει δύο φορές. Μια από εμάς προς την κεραία του κόμβου και η άλλη από αυτήν μέχρι την ιστοσελίδα που θέλουμε να συνδεθούμε και φυσικά κάνει την αντίστροφη διαδρομή.
Απλά η διαφορά στην δορυφορική έναντι των άλλων (WiFi, 4G κλπ) είναι ότι η κεραία του κόμβου βρίσκεται 36000 χλμ μακριά μας.

Μια χαρά γίνεται η επικοινωνία με λίγο καθυστέρηση. Σε απλό σερφάρισμα, κατέβασμα, μηνύματα κλπ, δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Επικοινωνία πραγματικού χρόνου επηρεάζεται, όπως streaming, VoIP, παιχνίδια κλπ.

----------


## sdikr

> Αναφέρεται σε επικοινωνία μεταξύ χρηστών που και οι δύο έχουν δορυφορική σύνδεση.
> Γενικά όμως ισχύει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε την χαμηλή απόκριση που δηλώνει η εταιρεία.


Για αυτό σημείωσα το 2   :Wink: 
Πιο πίσω μιλάω για 600,  1200/2=600

- - - Updated - - -




> Κυριοι.....    
> 
> να τελειωσουμε με αυτο το offtopic ?
> 
> Κυριοι ADMINistrators παρακαλω να φτιαχτει ενα νεο νημα και να μεταφερθουν τα offtopic εκει. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω,


Ελα χαλάρωσε αν υπάρξει μεγάλη συνεχεία τότε θα δούμε
Peace

----------


## Rafail77

Αν θέλω να αλλάξω ρούτερ απλός το αλλά ζω η θα χρειαστεί να πάρω τηλέφωνο να αλλάξουν κάτι αυτοί;

----------


## FGuile

> Αν θέλω να αλλάξω ρούτερ απλός το αλλά ζω η θα χρειαστεί να πάρω τηλέφωνο να αλλάξουν κάτι αυτοί;


Αν εννοεις την Sky, ναι χρησιμοποιεις οτι ρουτερ θες αλλα την κεραια την δικια τους.

Αν εννοεις την True χρησιμοποιεις κ την κεραια κ το ρουτερ τους αλλα πιθανον να μπορεις να συνδεσεις τοδικο σου ρουτερ βαζοντας το πρωτο ως bridge ή κατι τετοιο.

----------


## halkx

Πολυ ενδιαφέρουσα η επιλογή της true... για δεύτερη γραμμή ίσως αφού δεν ταιριάζει για όλες τις χρήσεις... εγώ έστειλα απο την Πέμπτη μέσω fb για περισσότερες πληροφορίες αλλα ενώ μου είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου μέχρι σήμερα δεν το έπραξαν....

----------


## UltraB

Ενδιαφέρον σίγουρα τέτοιες ταχύτητες σε τέτοιες τιμές αλλά προς το παρόν το πράγμα που βρωμάει κάπως. Μακάρι να βγω λάθος.

----------


## Swishh

Εγώ μπήκα στο fb τους και είδα ένα screenshot που έχουν από speedtest, αλλά όταν το έψαξα με το result ID ( speedtest.net/result/9170615207 ) μου έβγαλε διαφορετικές μετρήσεις. 




Αυτό που έστειλα παραπάνω είναι η φωτογραφία που ανέβασαν στο fb.

----------


## FGuile

Εχει γουστο να κανανε κανενα photoshop!! Γιατι βλεπω μοιαζουν ολιγον τα νουμερα....

----------


## Swishh

> Εχει γουστο να κανανε κανενα photoshop!! Γιατι βλεπω μοιαζουν ολιγον τα νουμερα....




Βλέπω το ping και το upload (;;;; ) το έριξαν, το download μόνο 100 του πρόσθεσαν  :Laughing:

----------


## Άρης13

Αυτο το screenshot που εχουν στο fb ειναι απο dedicated server με speedtest προς ελληνικο server.

----------


## UltraB

> Εχει γουστο να κανανε κανενα photoshop!! Γιατι βλεπω μοιαζουν ολιγον τα νουμερα....


Δε χρειάζεται photoshop, μπορείς να το κάνεις αρκετά πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα. Ιδού: 


Νταξ, πάμε παρακάτω. Και πολλή σημασία τους δώσαμε.

----------


## halkx

Απο δημοσίευση στον λογαριασμό της εταιρείας στο fb

Η True Telecom είναι μια νεοσύστατη εταιρεία,που προσφέρει satellite υπηρεσίες σε όλη την Ελλάδα με αποκλειστικούς συνεργάτες και τεχνικούς κύριως σε όλη την Ανατολική Μακεδόνια - Θράκη και την Κρήτη.

Οι εντυπωσιακές ταχύτητες "κατεβάσματος" (downloading) και "ανεβάσματος" (uploading) δεν αφήνουν αδιάφορο κανένα χρήστη του Διαδικτύου. Το δορυφορικό Διαδίκτυο άρχισε να εμφανίζεται πρόσφατα και, προς το παρόν, δεν αφορά την πλειονότητα των Ελλήνων χρηστών. Η True Telecom, όμως, έρχεται για να λύσει κατά κάποιο τρόπο το «πρόβλημα» αυτό, προσφέροντας υψηλής ταχύτητας (broadband) Διαδίκτυο, μέσω δορυφόρου με ταχύτητες που αγγίζουν το 1Gbps

Αυτός ο τρόπος διασύνδεσης με το Διαδίκτυο λύνει τα χέρια σε συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες εταιρειών, που θέλουν την ανεξαρτησία τους σε ότι αφορά τις επίγειες τηλεφωνικές γραμμές ή γραμμές δεδομένων. Είναι δε ιδανικός για εταιρείες που διαθέτουν παραγωγικές μονάδες σε δύσβατα μέρη, όπως, π.χ., ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες, κτηνοτροφικές μονάδες αλλά και για εταιρείες με μεγάλη γεωγραφική διασπορά που έχουν ανάγκη από ένα αξιόπιστο δίκτυο internet.

Η δορυφορική ευρυζωνική σύνδεση παρέχει γρήγορη σύνδεση;
Υπάρχει κάλυψη σε όλη την Ελλάδα και Κύπρο χωρίς κανένα γεωγραφικό περιορισμό.Με σταθερές ταχύτητες μέχρι 1 Gbps

Μπορώ να έχω ασύρματο Ρούτερ;
Lan και Ασύρματο Router πάντα με κάθε νέα δορυφορική σύνδεση!

Μπορώ να παίξω παιχνίδια online η θα κολλάω;
Είναι True! Δεν θα έχετε κανένα πρόβλημα με τα περισσότερα online παιχνίδια.Η δορυφορική ευρυζωνική σύνδεση είναι ιδανική για πολλές δραστηριότητες, όχι όμως για την ταχεία ανταλλαγή δεδομένων που απαιτούν αυτά τα παιχνίδια και η οποία είναι απαραίτητη προκειμένου να ζήσετε την απόλυτη εμπειρία που σάς προσφέρουν. Η χρονοκαθυστέρηση, γνωστή στους κύκλους των απανταχού geek ως «latency», δεν θα οδηγεί ποτέ σε παγωμένες οθόνες, διακοπές στο παιχνίδι και απηυδισμένους παίκτες.Διότι το Ping κλειδώσει σε ταχύτητες άνω των 50mbps στα 19ms.

Αν κάποιος στο σπίτι σας χρησιμοποιεί συχνά υπηρεσίες φωνητικής συνομιλίας και online lobby όταν παίζει με το PlayStation™ ή το Xbox™, δεν θα αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ προβλήματα λόγω «αυστηρής NAT» (μετατροπής διεύθυνσης δικτύου).

Μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στο internet και εκτός της Ευρώπης με την True Telecom?
Ναι, υπάρχει κάλυψη για δορυφορικό internet σε πολλές χώρες στον κόσμο. Επικοινωνήστε μαζί σας, για να μάθετε αν υπάρχει κάλυψη στην τοποθεσία σας!

Πώς ξέρω ότι θα λάβω την ταχύτητα internet που αναφέρεται στον Τιμοκατάλογο;
Μετά από κάθε εγκατάσταση γίνεται και μέτρηση της ταχύτητας,αν η ταχύτητα που εμφανιστεί δεν είναι αυτή που σας παρέχουμε αφαιρούμε τον εξοπλισμό η μας κάνετε επιστροφή εφόσον το εγκαταστήσετε εσείς από περιοχή
που δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη τεχνικού,και σας επιστρέφουμε τα χρήματα σας άμεσα.

Υπάρχουν όρια στον όγκο των δεδομένων που μπορώ να μεταφέρω;
Κανένα απολύτως Όριο!Πραγματικά απεριόριστος όγκος χρήσης δεδομένων internet.

Μπορώ να έχω στατική διεύθυνση IP;
Φυσικά και Ναί!

Μπορώ να συνδεθώ με τον χώρο εργασίας ή το γραφείο μου μέσω εικονικού ιδιωτικού δικτύου (VPN);
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα εμπόδιο στην σύνδεση με VPN υποστηρίζεται 100%

Αν σας ζητήσω να μου παρέχετε κάποιο πακέτο σύνδεσης του Δορυφορικού Internet τι χρειάζεται να κάνω?
Συνήθως για να ξεκινήσουμε την διαδικασία απαιτείται προπληρωμή του εξοπλισμού και του 1ου μήνα του πακέτου σύνδεσης με την ταχύτητα που θα επιλέξετε,απο εκεί πέρα για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι απαιτούνται απο 10-14 ημέρες για την πλήρης εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού και της σύνδεσης.

Υπάρχει κάποια Δέσμευση με συμβόλαιο και θα πληρώσω αν ζητήσω διακοπή κάποιο Penalty?
Όχι δεν υπάρχει κάποια γενική Δέσμευση,υπάρχει η απόλυτη ελευθερία στην παροχή των υπηρεσιών μας,μόνο υπάγονται μερικοί όροι για την διαφύλαξη κατάχρησης αυτής.

Το μέλλον είναι εδώ,Είναι True! Πίστεψέ το!
Σύντομα και το site μας online www.truetelecom.gr
Η ομάδα της True και οι συνεργάτες σας ευχαριστεί θερμά.

----------


## FGuile

Θα μπορουσαν να ανεβασουν 1-2 βιντεακια απλα κ να φανει πιο ρεαλιστικα πως παει. Γιατι οταν λες για 1Gbps , ε περιμενεις να ειναι και ο πελατης ολιγον δυσπιστος. Χομπιστες ειναι που το χρησιμοποιουν 2 χρονια κ αποφασισαν να το κανουν επαγγελματικα.
Παντως τα νουμερα του speedtest μου μοιαζουν περιεργα.....

----------


## dimyok

true φιδεμπορας : Διάδωσε το δορυφορικό ίντερνετ και οχι τον COVID-19! της 5G  :Razz:

----------


## griniaris

Εχουμε κανενα νεοτερο για την Sky Telecom στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης ???

πως πανε εκει τα πραγματα ? προχωρανε οι συνδεσεις?

----------


## cmeles

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

Εδω εχει γινει η αιτηση για συνδεση στις 19/3 και ελπιζω αυτη τη βδομαδα να κανονιστει το ραντεβου με τους installers
αφου μετα απο επικοινωνια με τα κεντρικα ενημερωθηκα οτι εχουν εκδωθει οι "κωδικοι" για τη συνδεση του εξοπλησμου μου
αλλα λογω της καταστασης περι COVID η εγκατασταση θα αργησει κατα 7-10 μερες. Η συνδεση θα ειναι αρχικα στα 50mbit αλλα
αν το performance ειναι ικανοποιητικο θα γινει γρηγορα η αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα αφου εχω παει εξ αρχης σε εξοπλησμο με 
CAMBIUM ePMP FORCE 300-25 οπου και θεωρητικα υποστηριζει ταχυτητες 100+.

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια εδω και μια εβδομαδα συμβαινουν πραγματα και θαυματα. Ενω πολλοι διαμαρτυρονται για ΟΤΕ κ αλλους παροχους οτι εχουν μειωμενες ταχυτητες στη Sky τα πραγματα πανε αρκετα καλα. Δειτε τι συμβαινει απο Ροδια μερια. Σταθεροτητα ειναι σχετικα καλη. Πραγματικα downloads κυμαινονται 7-13MB/s. Τα ping εχουν χαμηλωσει. Το upload στην φωτο ειναι εικονικο. Πραγματικο ειναι 12-15mega. Και ΔΕΝ ειναι πρωταπριλιατικες οι φωτο!!!





Απο οτι φαινεται συντομα θα βγαλω σε αγγελια προς πωληση τον αγαπημενο μου Load Balancer tplink 480, καθως πλεον δεν χρησιμευει (ελεω 100αρι interface...)

ΥΓ Οι συνδεσεις προχωρανε κανονικα, χθες συνδεσαν και ενα φιλο μου (24αρα απο Ροδια).

----------


## griniaris

> Παιδια εδω και μια εβδομαδα συμβαινουν πραγματα και θαυματα. Ενω πολλοι διαμαρτυρονται για ΟΤΕ κ αλλους παροχους οτι εχουν μειωμενες ταχυτητες στη Sky τα πραγματα πανε αρκετα καλα. Δειτε τι συμβαινει απο Ροδια μερια. Σταθεροτητα ειναι σχετικα καλη. Πραγματικα downloads κυμαινονται 7-13MB/s. Τα ping εχουν χαμηλωσει. Το upload στην φωτο ειναι εικονικο. Πραγματικο ειναι 12-15mega. Και ΔΕΝ ειναι πρωταπριλιατικες οι φωτο!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Απο οτι φαινεται συντομα θα βγαλω σε αγγελια προς πωληση τον αγαπημενο μου Load Balancer tplink 480, καθως πλεον δεν χρησιμευει (ελεω 100αρι interface...)
> 
> ΥΓ Οι συνδεσεις προχωρανε κανονικα, χθες συνδεσαν και ενα φιλο μου (24αρα απο Ροδια).



Μην μπερδευεις το  Mbps με το  ΜΒps ( ΜΒ/s )   

Τα 110 Mbps που βλεπεις αν το διαιρεσεις με το 8  θα σου βγαλει το σωστο αποτελεσμα.  1 ΜΒ = 8 Μb  

Το UP-load μπορει να κρατησε την τιμη του burst (στιγμιαια μεταδοση δεδομενων)  και γιαυτο να σου βγαζει τοσο . 

σε καθε περιπτωση παντως ειναι πολυ καλη η ταχυτητα σου.   :One thumb up: 

edit :  Αν δεν εχεις αμεσση αναγκη τα 20€ μην το πουλησεις το tplink.  κρατησε το. ειναι ενα πολυ καλο εργαλειο και αν το ξαναχρειαστεις ειναι κριμα να δωσεις παλι 40€

----------


## wlp

Δε νομίζω να τα μπέρδεψε, μάλλον εννοεί ότι στην πράξη πιάνει παραπάνω. Πάντως υπάρχει νομίζω θέμα στο ίντερνετ, τα τεστ στη sky παραμένουν καλά άρα μάλλον είναι θέμα του υπόλοιπου backbone στην Ελλάδα, αναμενόμενο ίσως, είναι όλοι σπίτι και βλέπουν καλίφες σε 4κ (που λέγαμε και παλιότερα).

Στο fast.com καλό είναι να πάει κανείς στα settings και να ανεβάσει το χρόνο στο μίνιμουμ ώστε να προλαβαίνει το τεστ να "κάθεται" πιο καλά.

----------


## griniaris

ισως , δεν καταλαβα πως το εννοει. Μαλλον το ερμηνευουμε με διαφορετικο τροπο. 

παντως με αυτα που αναφερει ειναι πολυ καλα ,δεδομενου του γενικου προβληματος που υπαρχει .

με διαφορες vdsl 50-100-200 και διαφορετικων παροχων...  οι αυξομειωσεις στο πραγματικο bandwidth υπαρχουν παντου δυστυχως. 

Θα φτασουμε σε σημειο να λεμε και ευχαριστω που δουλευει η γραμμη μας , εστω και με καθυστερηση.

----------


## FGuile

> Μην μπερδευεις το  Mbps με το  ΜΒps ( ΜΒ/s )   
> 
> Τα 110 Mbps που βλεπεις αν το διαιρεσεις με το 8  θα σου βγαλει το σωστο αποτελεσμα.  1 ΜΒ = 8 Μb  
> 
> Το UP-load μπορει να κρατησε την τιμη του burst (στιγμιαια μεταδοση δεδομενων)  και γιαυτο να σου βγαζει τοσο . 
> 
> σε καθε περιπτωση παντως ειναι πολυ καλη η ταχυτητα σου.  
> 
> edit :  Αν δεν εχεις αμεσση αναγκη τα 20€ μην το πουλησεις το tplink.  κρατησε το. ειναι ενα πολυ καλο εργαλειο και αν το ξαναχρειαστεις ειναι κριμα να δωσεις παλι 40€


Βασικα αυτο που λεει ο @wlp.

Δεν μπερδευω κατι. Αν εχεις 100000kbps κλειδωμα στο ρουτερ σου (στην περιπτωση μας κεραια) η max θεωρητικη ταχυτητα που εχεις ειναι 12,5MB/s. Τα speedtest ουτως ή αλλως με την sky ειναι σχετικα για εμενα απο την πρωτη μερα. Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι το πραγματικο κατεβασμα απο πηγες που "τραβανε" ολη τη δυναμη της γραμμης ειναι της ταξης 7-13MB/s. (Το μεγιστο ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ μιας καλης VDSL 100 που κλειδωνει στα 99999Kbps ειναι να κατεβαζει με 11,5MB/s.) Οποτε στην πραξη εχω μια γραμμη που κυμαινεται συνηθως στα 10MB/s για κατεβασμα (aka 80Mbps). Το upload ανεβαζει με μεγιστο 1,8MB/s με συνηθεστερο το 1,5MB/s οποτε 15 και 12 αντιστοιχως Mbps ταχυτητα.

Για το load balancer , θα το σκεφτω. Αν δεν το πουλησω, ισως χρησιμευσει καπου. Παντως δεν το εχω ουτε 9μηνο. Κατω απο 35 μαλλον δεν θα το δωσω. Αν θυμαμαι καλα γυρω στα 60 ειχε βγει με μεταφορικα!

----------


## cmeles

Παιδια καποια προταση για καλο load balancer για τις γραμμες nova/sky εκτος απο το tplink 480?

----------


## FGuile

> Παιδια καποια προταση για καλο load balancer για τις γραμμες nova/sky εκτος απο το tplink 480?


Αν θες με 1000αρι Lan Tplink 5120 / 6120. Σε λογικο κοστος. Πιο ακριβο το Vigor 300b. Πιο ακριβα μετα κατα πολυ κατι peplink κτλ. Δε νομιζω οτι αξιζει να πας σε κατι ακριβοτερο. Εκτος κ αν εχεις πολυ ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις.

----------


## griniaris

> Παιδια καποια προταση για καλο load balancer για τις γραμμες nova/sky εκτος απο το tplink 480?


Αλλιως μικροτικ . Με περιπου 70 € παιρνεις το MikroTik hAP ac²  και το ρυθμιζεις οπως ακριβως θελεις. 

Ενας ευκολος οδηγος (αν και παλιος δουλευει αψογα) ειναι ΕΔΩ.

----------


## vaspater

Παιδιά εάν κανω και αίτηση φορητότητας γραμμής τηλ από άλλο πάροχο στην sky telecom ξέρει κανείς εάν χρειαστεί να πληρώσω από την αρχή τον ΟΤΕ για βρόχο και αν θα χαθεί ο αριθμός τηλ μου αν στο μέλλον θελήσω να πάω από την sky σε άλλο πάροχο;το λέω αυτό διότι η sky telecom δεν χρησιμοποιεί επίγειο καλωδιο

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα, για το απλό λόγο ότι αφορά την τηλεφωνική ενσύρματη γραμμή και τις οποίες υπηρεσίες λαμβάνεις μέσω αυτής.

Στις εταιρείες που παρέχουν μόνο σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, είτε ενσύρματα είτε ασύρματα, απλά κάνεις σύμβαση ανεξάρτητα αν έχεις, διακόψεις ή κρατήσεις παράλληλα και την σύνδεση που έχεις τώρα με οποιονδήποτε πάροχο.

Σε αυτές δεν υπάρχει βρόχος, ο οποίος αφορά την κλασική τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Επίσης δεν σου παρέχουν τηλεφωνία, αλλά κάποιες συνεργάζονται μέσω τρίτων που σε αυτές μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό και να έχεις VoIP.

----------


## dimyok

> Αν θες με 1000αρι Lan Tplink 5120 / 6120. Σε λογικο κοστος. Πιο ακριβο το Vigor 300b. Πιο ακριβα μετα κατα πολυ κατι peplink κτλ. Δε νομιζω οτι αξιζει να πας σε κατι ακριβοτερο. Εκτος κ αν εχεις πολυ ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις.


To πιο φτηνο 470 να παρει . Δε χρειαζεται τοσο ακριβα . Αν βρω απο περιεργεια mikrotik σε λογικη τιμη ισως το σκαλισω

----------


## FGuile

Παντως λειτουργει η φορητοτητα στην Sky. Αν παρεις τηλ. θα σου πουν εκεινοι πως θα γινει. Επισης αν σαρεσει να τριφτεις περισσοτερο μπορεις να μεταφερεις τον αριθμο σου σε εναν voip παροχο οπως yuboto, omnivoice και με μια voip συσκευη ή voip gateway ή ενα fritzbox router να συνδεσεις τον αριθμο σου πανω στη γραμμη της Sky. Λειτουργει κανονικα χωρις θεμα.

Καλο το Mikrotik, απλα με τα tplink balancers δεν θα προβληματιστεις ιδιαιτερα. Ειναι πιο..... plug n play! Ακομα κ το vigor ειναι πιο ευκολο στη χρηση. Στα Mikrotik θελει λιγο διαβασμα...

Ετσι ελεγα κ γω να παρω πριν λιγο καιρο το 480 που ειναι φτηνοτερο και τωρα χρειαζομαι μεγαλυτερο..... που να φανταζομουν οτι μετα απο λιγο θα εμφανιστει μια Sky Telecom και θα γινει κ θαυμα και θα αρχισουν να μπαινουν και καμπινες απεξω απο το σπιτι.... Εγω προτεινω το 5120 εκτος κ αν βρειτε το 6120 σε παρομοια τιμη (εχει λιγο καλυτερο cpu και δυνατοτητα χρησης vpn).

----------


## 2048dsl

Στην Sky telecom μπορει να παιξει κατω απο το δικο τους ρουτερ το fritz 7590 ;

----------


## RpMz

Με DMZ.

----------


## FGuile

Δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις ΚΑΝ το δικο τους ρουτερ. Συνδεεις την κεραια στο fritzbox ή σε οποιο αλλο ρουτερ θες. Αν κανεις μεταφορα κ το τηλεφωνο σου σε sky , ζητας τους κωδικους τηλεφωνιας κ το registrar/ proxy και τα σεταρεις κ εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## vaspater

> Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα, για το απλό λόγο ότι αφορά την τηλεφωνική ενσύρματη γραμμή και τις οποίες υπηρεσίες λαμβάνεις μέσω αυτής.
> 
> Στις εταιρείες που παρέχουν μόνο σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, είτε ενσύρματα είτε ασύρματα, απλά κάνεις σύμβαση ανεξάρτητα αν έχεις, διακόψεις ή κρατήσεις παράλληλα και την σύνδεση που έχεις τώρα με οποιονδήποτε πάροχο.
> 
> Σε αυτές δεν υπάρχει βρόχος, ο οποίος αφορά την κλασική τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Επίσης δεν σου παρέχουν τηλεφωνία, αλλά κάποιες συνεργάζονται μέσω τρίτων που σε αυτές μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό και να έχεις VoIP.


Eγω τελικα θα κρατησω ιντερνετ στην skytelecom αλλα δεν θα το κανω double play εκει και θα κρατησω τηλεφωνικη γραμμη κι ας εχει και ιντερνετ πανω το οποιο θα το εχω κλειστο κι ας πληρωνω 16 ευρω παραπανω δηλαδη συνολο 33 κι αυτο γιατι θελω καταρχην να εχω και σταθερο τηλ και να κρατησω το συγκεκριμενο νουμερο που εχω τωρα ακομα κι αν φυγω καποια στιγμη απο την skytelecom. Ουτως ει αλλιως αν δεν ειχα skytelecom για ιντερνετ και εβαζα vdsl που θα ηταν της πλακας σε ταχυτητα με τα σημερινα δεδομενα περιπου στα ιδια ποσά θα ερχομουνα. Παντως για καποιον σαν και μενα ειναι παγιδα αυτη η ιστορια και αν θελει double play θα πρεπει να το προσεξει γιατι δεν το διευκρινιζουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Τι εννοείς ότι δεν το διευκρινίζουν. Φαρδιά πλατιά το έχουν ότι αφορά ασύρματη υπηρεσία χωρίς τηλεφωνική σύνδεση.

Απλά αν θέλεις, μεταφέρεις τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό σε οποιαδήποτε VoIP πάροχο ή το κάνεις μέσω της Sky. Η ίδια η Sky δεν έχει δικιά της τηλεφωνία και απλά συνεργάζεται με τρίτους, παρέχοντάς την σε κάποια προγράμματα με προπληρωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας, δηλαδή Double Play.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το Double Play είναι μια εμπορική ονομασία των παρόχων για πακέτο υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας και internet μαζί.

----------


## vaspater

Όταν σου λέει κάποιος έχω ιντερνετ με τόσα και double play με τόσα και εμένα λήγει το συμβόλαιο στο double play από την προηγούμενη εταιρεία νομίζει κάποιος όπως είχε συνηθίσει ότι θα γίνει αίτηση φορητότητας και θα έχει στη συνέχεια αυτό το νούμερο στην skytelecom.Οπως και γίνεται.Οταν λοιπόν τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο με την skytelecom η για κάποιο λογοθέλει να ξαναφύγει και να βάλει τηλ σε άλλη εταιρεία νομίζει ότι στην επόμενη εταιρεία θα κάνει πάλι την ίδια διαδικασία και θα έχει το παλιό νούμερο.Οταν θα μάθει τα καθέκαστα ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώσει ξανά για βρόχο και όταν θα περάσει μεγάλο διάστημα για να αποκτήσει καινούριο βρόχο από τον ΟΤΕ τότε θα καταλάβει το πρόβλημα αλλά θα είναι αργά.Εγω δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει και ευτυχώς που μου το είπανε από την προηγούμενη εταιρεία.Και όταν απευθύνθηκα στην skytelecom κάνανε το κορόιδο ότι δεν υπάρχει προβλημα κλπ.Για μένα ο μέσος χρήστης που δεν ξέρει τεχνικά θέματα θα την πατήσει αν υποθέσουμε ότι θέλει σταθερό τηλ και θα πρέπει να προσεύχεται να μη χρειαστεί να φύγει ποτέ από την sky telecom.Με την ορολογία ασύρματη σύνδεση αυτός που δεν ξέρει τεχνικά θέματα δεν μπορεί να το σκεφτεί αυτό και κάθεται στο παγωτό.Ευτυχως που οι περισσότεροι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να έχουν καν σταθερό τηλ οπότε δεν τους αφορά και το θέμα.

----------


## FGuile

Νομιζω ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο αυτο που λες. Οτι κ καλα να προσευχεσαι μην φυγεις ποτε απο Sky Telecom. Εναν αριθμο μπορεις να το μεταφερεις οπου θες. Αν τον μεταφερεις σε ενα voip παροχο συνηθως θελει 2-3 μερες. Το οτι αν συνδεθεις ασυρματα και καποια στιγμη αποφασισεις να γυρισεις σε χαλκο/ινα πρεπει να σε ξανασυνδεσουν σε σταθερο δικτυο, δεν ειναι οφθαλμοφανες? Εδω αιτηση φορητοτητας κανεις απο αλλη εταιρια σε Οτε και πληρωνεις ενα 35αρι ενω υπαρχει ηδη σταθερο δικτυο. Επισης αν εχεις καμπινα και παιρνεις απο εκει δικτυο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν θα υπαρχει ελλειψη πορτων στην περιοχη σου. Που σημαινει οτι αν επιστρεψεις σε καλωδιο δεν θα χρειαστει να περιμενιες κ τοσο πολυ. Οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω την ενσταση σου.

----------


## vaspater

H ένσταση είναι στο ότι χάνεις τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό και η όλη διαδικασία μέχρι να ξανααποκτησεις επίγειο καλώδιο είναι πολύ χρονοβόρα δ
ηλ.ισχυριζομαι ότι υπάρχει καθυστέρηση από τον οτε και η δεύτερη ένσταση είναι ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι όπως εγώ που χρειάζομαι σταθερό τηλ και τον ίδιο αριθμό γιατί τον αριθμό αυτόν τον ξέρει πάρα πολύς κόσμος και επειδή η ασύρματη ευρυζωνικότητα σε μένα είναι κάτι καινούριο δεν ήταν όσο θα έπρεπε διευκρινισμενο αυτό σε μένα που απλά βλέπω double play και πάω εύκολα σε έναν πάροχο αυτής της τεχνολογίας.Δεν είναι απλό θέμα αυτο

----------


## 2048dsl

> Με DMZ.





> Δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις ΚΑΝ το δικο τους ρουτερ. Συνδεεις την κεραια στο fritzbox ή σε οποιο αλλο ρουτερ θες. Αν κανεις μεταφορα κ το τηλεφωνο σου σε sky , ζητας τους κωδικους τηλεφωνιας κ το registrar/ proxy και τα σεταρεις κ εισαι ετοιμος.


ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## FGuile

Ισως να μην εχω καταλαβει κατι που εννοεις. Αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σημαινει "χανεις τον αριθμο". Αφου ο αριθμος μεταφερεται στην Sky ως voip αριθμος πλεον. Αυτο εφοσον παρεις ενα πακετο double play, δηλ. ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνια. Μηπως θες να πεις οτι επειδη πλεον δεν εχεις καλωδιο, θεωρεις οτι δεν υπαρχει κ αριθμος? Δεν ισχυει αυτο. Παντως εγω το 2015 που εκανα τελευταια φορα στο Ηρακλειο αιτηση για νεα γραμμη στην τοτε cyta (τοτε υπηρχαν ακομα πορτες βεβαια), με συνδεσαν σε 14 μερες θυμαμαι. Ειχες εσυ εμπειρια που πηρε περισσοτερο σε χρονο?

----------


## tsagion

Ο τηλεφωνικός αριθμός ανήκει στον χρήστη και όχι στην εταιρεία που σου το παρέχει. Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς εδώ . Προσωπικά έχω skytelecom αποκλειστικά εδώ και ένα μήνα και τον αριθμό τον έχω στη modulus όπου τον έχω σετάρει, εκτός από έναν voip adapter, και στο κινητό μου με zoiper

----------


## jkoukos

Αν κάνεις φορητότητα τον αριθμό σου, είναι επακόλουθο ότι θα τον διατηρήσεις και στον νέο πάροχο. Το ίδιο ακριβώς θα συμβεί και όταν στο μέλλον φύγεις από αυτόν "για άλλες πολιτείες". Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τον χάνεις, εκτός αν διακόψεις την τηλεφωνική σύνδεση χωρίς να κάνεις φορητότητα. 

Η λέξη "βρόχος" αφορά αποκλειστικά την φυσική τηλεφωνική γραμμή, δηλαδή το καλώδιο.
Όταν λοιπόν κάποιος τον μνημονεύει, είναι επακόλουθο ότι γνωρίζει τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση που ένας πάροχο ξεκάθαρα δηλώνει ότι παρέχει ασύρματα μία υπηρεσία χωρίς τηλεφωνική σύνδεση.

Τόσο απλά και κατανοητά, χωρίς να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε δράκο εκεί που δεν υπάρχει.

Θα συμφωνήσω μόνο στην περίπτωση που θέλοντας να επιστρέφεις σε παραδοσιακό τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο με σταθερή σύνδεση, όπου πιθανόν να αντιμετωπίσεις πρόβλημα λόγω έλλειψης ελεύθερου ζεύγους, αλλά αυτό είναι η μειοψηφία και ο χρήστης θα έπρεπε εκ των προτέρων να το λάβει υπόψη πριν προβεί στην οποία αλλαγή.
Όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος παραπάνω, μπορείς να μην διακόψεις την τηλεφωνία, παρά μόνο την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, που μόνο την δεύτερη να έχεις από την Sky.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο τηλεφωνικός αριθμός ανήκει στον χρήστη και όχι στην εταιρεία που σου το παρέχει. Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς εδώ . Προσωπικά έχω skytelecom αποκλειστικά εδώ και ένα μήνα και τον αριθμό τον έχω στη modulus όπου τον έχω σετάρει, εκτός από έναν voip adapter, και στο κινητό μου με zoiper


Ο τηλεφωνικός αριθμός ουδέποτε ανήκει στον χρήστη, παρά μόνον και πάντα στον πάροχο που το έχει αποδοθεί ως γεωγραφικός αριθμός από τον κανονισμό αριθμοδότησης της ΕΕΤΤ.

Εμείς έχουμε χρησικτησία αυτού του αριθμού, για όσο διάστημα είναι ενεργός (ανεξάρτητα σε ποιας εταιρείας δίκτυο δουλεύει) και γι' αυτό η σελίδα που παραθέτεις μιλά για "κατοχή" σε εισαγωγικά.

----------


## vaspater

Αυτό θα κάνω φίλε νομίζω ότι είσαι ο μόνος που έχει καταλάβει το θέμα που θέτω.Εγω δεν αναφέρομαι στο τι θα γίνει τώρα αλλά όταν αποφασίσω να φυγω κάποια  στιγμή από τη skytekecom για να πάω σε επίγειο πάροχο.Καποιοι ισχυριΖονται ότι και καινούριο βρόχο να πάρω το νούμερο δεν θα το χάσω.Θελω να μου πεις αν ισχύει αυτο και να το ληξουμε εδώ γιατί δεν θέλω να ενοχλώ άλλο.

----------


## griniaris

> To πιο φτηνο 470 να παρει . Δε χρειαζεται τοσο ακριβα . Αν βρω απο περιεργεια mikrotik σε λογικη τιμη ισως το σκαλισω


Το 470 εχει fast ethernet θυρες.  Οποτε αν εχει πχ μια VDSL 100αρα και 24αρα skytelecoms ...  θα τον περιοριζει στα 100 Mbps .  Πλεον το Gigabit ειναι MUST .

----------


## tsagion

> Αυτό θα κάνω φίλε νομίζω ότι είσαι ο μόνος που έχει καταλάβει το θέμα που θέτω.Εγω δεν αναφέρομαι στο τι θα γίνει τώρα αλλά όταν αποφασίσω να φυγω κάποια  στιγμή από τη skytekecom για να πάω σε επίγειο πάροχο.Καποιοι ισχυριΖονται ότι και καινούριο βρόχο να πάρω το νούμερο δεν θα το χάσω.Θελω να μου πεις αν ισχύει αυτο και να το ληξουμε εδώ γιατί δεν θέλω να ενοχλώ άλλο.


Από τη στιγμή που εσύ είσαι "κάτοχος", όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο φίλος παραπάνω, του αριθμού σου και επιθυμείς να τον διατηρήσεις, δεν έχει σημασία σε ποιά εταιρεία πας. Αν επιλέξεις φορητότητα, τότε μέσω του παρόχου-δέκτη, του νέου παρόχου δηλαδή, διατηρείς τον ίδιο τηλεφωνικό αριθμό.

----------


## cmeles

> Το 470 εχει fast ethernet θυρες.  Οποτε αν εχει πχ μια VDSL 100αρα και 24αρα skytelecoms ...  θα τον περιοριζει στα 100 Mbps .  Πλεον το Gigabit ειναι MUST .


Ακριβως στο δικτυο θα κατσει και nas με unraid που θα ειναι media server και θα τρεχει τοπικα ενω θελω να κανω μια αγορα που να ειναι πιο future proof απο fast ethernet.

----------


## jkoukos

> Αυτό θα κάνω φίλε νομίζω ότι είσαι ο μόνος που έχει καταλάβει το θέμα που θέτω.Εγω δεν αναφέρομαι στο τι θα γίνει τώρα αλλά όταν αποφασίσω να φυγω κάποια  στιγμή από τη skytekecom για να πάω σε επίγειο πάροχο.Καποιοι ισχυριΖονται ότι και καινούριο βρόχο να πάρω το νούμερο δεν θα το χάσω.Θελω να μου πεις αν ισχύει αυτο και να το ληξουμε εδώ γιατί δεν θέλω να ενοχλώ άλλο.


Όπως έγραψε και ο tsagion, τον αριθμό δεν τον χάνεις ποτέ. Μόνη περίπτωση να διακόψεις την λειτουργία του και να μην ζητήσεις φορητότητά του σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο.
Ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που τον καταργήσεις, ο αριθμός επιστρέφει στον πάροχο που ανήκει από το εθνικό σχέδιο αριθμοδότησης (συνήθως είναι ο ΟΤΕ), αλλά υποχρεωτικά τον κρατά στο "ράφι" έως 6 μήνες, μην τυχόν και μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα θέλεις πάλι να τον ενεργοποιήσεις (υποχρεωτικά μόνο σε αυτόν). Μετά το 6μηνο έχει το ελεύθερο να τον δώσει σε άλλον πελάτη του.

----------


## FGuile

Ασχετο, κανενας που να εβαλε True Telecom και να εχει καποιο feedback?

----------


## halkx

> Ασχετο, κανενας που να εβαλε True Telecom και να εχει καποιο feedback?


και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι το ίδιο...ποιος έχει γίνει πειραματόζωο??  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Swishh

Εδώ την ιστοσελίδα τους δεν έχουν φτιάξει ακόμα.

----------


## FGuile

> και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι το ίδιο...ποιος έχει γίνει πειραματόζωο??


Αντε να βοηθησει κ κανενας αλλος. Εγω εκανα το πειραματοζωο με την Sky....  :Very Happy:  αλλα ευτυχως πηγαν καλα τα πραγματα. Εχει και περιθωρια βελτιωσης βεβαια.

Παντως απο οτι βλεπω επειδη τους την "ειπαν" στο fb, εταξαν live μεταδοση απο εγκατεστημενες γραμμες πελατων..... για να δουμε, γιατι απο το πειραγμενο speedtest φαγανε κιτρινη καρτα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ την ιστοσελίδα τους δεν έχουν φτιάξει ακόμα.


Βασικα ηταν χομπιστες μεχρι χθες. Και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν ειναι και του κλαδου.... Οποτε δεν ξερουμε τι αποτελεσμα θα βγει.

----------


## halkx

εγώ τους έστειλα μέσω messenger με ερωτήσεις τεχνικής φύσεως και γενικά περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την υπηρεσία, μου ζήτησαν το τηλέφωνο μου αλλά ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση ακόμα!! 

Μάλλον είναι πολύ απασχολημένοι με εγκαταστάσεις και το στήσιμο του site τους και δεν έχουν χρόνο να δώσουν πληροφορίες..... :Whistle:  :Thumb down:

----------


## FGuile

> εγώ τους έστειλα μέσω messenger με ερωτήσεις τεχνικής φύσεως και γενικά περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την υπηρεσία, μου ζήτησαν το τηλέφωνο μου αλλά ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση ακόμα!! 
> 
> Μάλλον είναι πολύ απασχολημένοι με εγκαταστάσεις και το στήσιμο του site τους και δεν έχουν χρόνο να δώσουν πληροφορίες.....


Εμενα με πηραν τηλ μετα απο "δευτερη κρουση" στο fb. Αναμειχτα συναισθηματα θα ελεγα. Καλα το timing βεβαια ειναι κ λιγο ατυχες τωρα με τον κορονοιο, οποτε λογικο να κινουνται αργα τα πραγματα.... Προσθεσε το οτι οι απογοητευμενοι του Ηρακλειου , οπως του λογου μου, εχουμε ηδη βαλει sky.

Παντως προπληρωνεις εξοπλισμο κ θελει κανα 10ημερο τουλαχιστον.

Παντως και 40 κ 50 ping να καταφερνουν να πιανουν, παλι καλο δεν θα ειναι. Εδω με το booster και αμα παω να μπω σε καμερες πολλες φορες δεν μπαινει με Ping 40. Και γενικα η αισθηση στο απλο σερφαρισμα  του χαμηλοτερου ping ειναι αξιομνημονευτη. Ηταν κατι που οταν μεταπηδησα σε Sky απο ADSL το αισθανθηκα απο την πρωτη μερα. Η γρηγοροτερη αποκριση ηταν αρκετα εμφανης.

----------


## halkx

> Εμενα με πηραν τηλ μετα απο "δευτερη κρουση" στο fb. Αναμειχτα συναισθηματα θα ελεγα. Καλα το timing βεβαια ειναι κ λιγο ατυχες τωρα με τον κορονοιο, οποτε λογικο να κινουνται αργα τα πραγματα.... Προσθεσε το οτι οι απογοητευμενοι του Ηρακλειου , οπως του λογου μου, εχουμε ηδη βαλει sky.
> 
> Παντως προπληρωνεις εξοπλισμο κ θελει κανα 10ημερο τουλαχιστον.


και εγώ για sky πήγαινα πρώτα αλλά ενώ δείχνει στο Ρέθυμνο ότι καλύπτομαι σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με το helpdesk τους και αφού τους είπα που ακριβώς βρίσκομαι μου είπαν ότι δεν καλύπτομαι....μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω τηλέφωνο τον τοπικό συνεργάτη τους....

----------


## FGuile

> και εγώ για sky πήγαινα πρώτα αλλά ενώ δείχνει στο Ρέθυμνο ότι καλύπτομαι σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με το helpdesk τους και αφού τους είπα που ακριβώς βρίσκομαι μου είπαν ότι δεν καλύπτομαι....μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω τηλέφωνο τον τοπικό συνεργάτη τους....


Λογικα Ρεθυμνο κ Χανια εχουν κανει οτι πρωτοκανανε και στο Ηρακλειο. Ξεκινανε με ενα κομβο που μπορει να δωσει εως ενος σημειου και αν δουν οτι αυξανεται η ζητηση θα βαλουν κ αλλους. Φαντασου οτι στο Ηρακλειο ξεκινησαν με Ρογδια μονο και τωρα εχουν πανω απο 10 κομβους (χωρις του Αγ.Νικολαου που ειναι οι Κουρουνες). Επισης οι νεες κεραιες που μπηκαν σε υπαρχοντες ή νεους κομβους ειναι με οπτικη... αντι τις πρωτες που ηταν με 1000αρι interface.... Οποτε μπορεις να φανταστεις οτι θα εχει κ συνεχεια λογικα κ στο Ρεθυμνο.

----------


## halkx

> Λογικα Ρεθυμνο κ Χανια εχουν κανει οτι πρωτοκανανε και στο Ηρακλειο. Ξεκινανε με ενα κομβο που μπορει να δωσει εως ενος σημειου και αν δουν οτι αυξανεται η ζητηση θα βαλουν κ αλλους. Φαντασου οτι στο Ηρακλειο ξεκινησαν με Ρογδια μονο και τωρα εχουν πανω απο 10 κομβους (χωρις του Αγ.Νικολαου που ειναι οι Κουρουνες). Επισης οι νεες κεραιες που μπηκαν σε υπαρχοντες ή νεους κομβους ειναι με οπτικη... αντι τις πρωτες που ηταν με 1000αρι interface.... Οποτε μπορεις να φανταστεις οτι θα εχει κ συνεχεια λογικα κ στο Ρεθυμνο.


ναι σίγουρα...απλά επειδή μου είπαν ότι στην περιοχή που βρίσκεται ούτε 200 μέτρα σε ευθεία από την τοποθεσία μου υπάρχει κάλυψη και επειδή υπολογίζω περίπου που πρέπει να βρίσκεται η κεραία, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να καλύπτομαι, γι αυτό και θα πάρω τον τοπικό συνεργάτη που λογικά θα έχει καλύτερη εικόνα από τις κοπέλες της τηλ. εξυπηρέτησης.

Άντε γιατί θέλω να βάλω το tp-link 5120 σε λειτουργία..... :Razz:

----------


## 2048dsl

> Δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις ΚΑΝ το δικο τους ρουτερ. Συνδεεις την κεραια στο fritzbox ή σε οποιο αλλο ρουτερ θες. Αν κανεις μεταφορα κ το τηλεφωνο σου σε sky , ζητας τους κωδικους τηλεφωνιας κ το registrar/ proxy και τα σεταρεις κ εισαι ετοιμος.


Καλημέρα να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Αυτό που μου ανέφερες για την VoIP ισχύει και εάν θέλω πχ να πάω στην modulus η σε κάποιον άλλον πάροχο voip τηλεφωνίας σωστά; Δηλαδή κρατάω το fritz κουμπώνω την κεραία πίσω από fritz σε LAN παίρνω το Ίντερνετ από αυτούς πχ 100/10 και από εκεί και πέρα περνάω κωδικούς και settings από την άλλη εταιρία που θα έχω κάνει φορατοτητα τον αριθμό μου σε VoIP ;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση να πάρεις τηλεφωνία από την εταιρεία. Πας σε όποιον VoIP πάροχο θέλεις, όπως ο.χ. τη Modulus που αναφέρεις.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση να πάρεις τηλεφωνία από την εταιρεία. Πας σε όποιον VoIP πάροχο θέλεις, όπως ο.χ. τη Modulus που αναφέρεις.


Σε ευχαριστώ @jkoukos

----------


## FGuile

Ναι ακριβως αυτο. Οποιον παροχο κ να εχεις voip παιζει πανω στην "γραμμη" της Sky. Προσωπικα εχω δοκιμασει yuboto και omnivoice και δουλευουν καλα, με την δευτερη να με εκπλησει ευχαριστα ως προς την ποιοτητα κλησης.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ναι ακριβως αυτο. Οποιον παροχο κ να εχεις voip παιζει πανω στην "γραμμη" της Sky. Προσωπικα εχω δοκιμασει yuboto και omnivoice και δουλευουν καλα, με την δευτερη να με εκπλησει ευχαριστα ως προς την ποιοτητα κλησης.


Στην omnivoice μπορώ κανονικά να κάνω φορητότητα να πάρω τον αριθμό μου από ΟΤΕ και να τον πάω εκεί;

----------


## FGuile

> Στην omnivoice μπορώ κανονικά να κάνω φορητότητα να πάρω τον αριθμό μου από ΟΤΕ και να τον πάω εκεί;


Ναι εχει μαι σειρα εγγραφων που πρεπει να κανεις κ τα εχουν στο site τους με οδηγιες. Δεν το εχω κανει, αλλα γινεται.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ναι εχει μαι σειρα εγγραφων που πρεπει να κανεις κ τα εχουν στο site τους με οδηγιες. Δεν το εχω κανει, αλλα γινεται.


Μάλιστα σε ευχαριστώ φίλε να σε καλά θα το κοιτάξω

----------


## jkoukos

Σε όλους μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα και παίρνει 2-3 μέρες για την ολοκλήρωση. Έχει πληροφορίες ο καθένας στην ιστοσελίδα του.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Σε όλους μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα και παίρνει 2-3 μέρες για την ολοκλήρωση. Έχει πληροφορίες ο καθένας στην ιστοσελίδα του.



???? οκ  :Smile:

----------


## vaspater

Kαλησπερα παιδια ποια συσκευη προτεινετε εσεις ωστε να μεταφερω το wifi της skytelecom απο το σαλονι μεσα στα 3 υπνοδωματια μιλαω για 24αρα συνδεση οπου για να φτασω στα δωματια κανει ενα γαμα το σαλονι μετα ειναι ενας διαδρομος και ξανα κανει αλλο γαμα για να φτασω στα 2 υπνοδωματια ενω το τριτο ειναι στην ευθεια του διαδρομου;μιλαω για σπιτι 95 τετραγωνικων για δειτε και αυτα και πειτε μου γνωμες. Με νοιαζει βεβαια να μη γινει και ο εγκεφαλος μου κουδουνι και να εχει ευκολο σεταρισμα

https://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-re305-...r-p-PER.612831

https://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-tl-wa9...t-p-PER.612435

Εκτος αν προτεινετε καποιο αλλο. 
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## UltraB

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Αν το modem υποστηρίζει VoIP και θέλεις να μεταφέρεις την τηλεφωνία σε κάποια υπηρεσία όπως yuboto κλπ, γίνεται οι απλές συσκευές να λειτουργούν όπως γίνει στον ΟΤΕ πχ; Εννοώ χωρίς κάποια επιπλέον συσκευή.

Θέλω να δω αν αξίζει να μεταφέρω το τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον VoIP πάροχο και να αλλάξω σε Sky για ίντερνετ.
Αν και σε κάτι τέτοιο αυτό που κοστίζει αρκετά σε πρώτη φάση είναι ο εξοπλισμός.

----------


## griniaris

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Αν το modem υποστηρίζει VoIP και θέλεις να μεταφέρεις την τηλεφωνία σε κάποια υπηρεσία όπως yuboto κλπ, γίνεται οι απλές συσκευές να λειτουργούν όπως γίνει στον ΟΤΕ πχ; Εννοώ χωρίς κάποια επιπλέον συσκευή.
> 
> Θέλω να δω αν αξίζει να μεταφέρω το τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον VoIP πάροχο και να αλλάξω σε Sky για ίντερνετ.
> Αν και σε κάτι τέτοιο αυτό που κοστίζει αρκετά σε πρώτη φάση είναι ο εξοπλισμός.


Δεν υπαρχει λογος να μπλεξεις με μια συσκευη για ολα.  

Υπαρχουν φτηνες λυσεις που ξεκινανε απο 30-35€ και κανεις μια χαρα την δουλεια σου για το τηλεφωνο.  χρησιμοποιεις τις ιδιες συσκευες που εχεις ηδη τωρα.

----------


## UltraB

> Δεν υπαρχει λογος να μπλεξεις με μια συσκευη για ολα.  
> Υπαρχουν φτηνες λυσεις που ξεκινανε απο 30-35€ και κανεις μια χαρα την δουλεια σου για το τηλεφωνο.  χρησιμοποιεις τις ιδιες συσκευες που εχεις ηδη τωρα.


Τις έχω κοιτάξει. Απλά έλεγα αν γίνεται να παίζουν όπως παίζει η τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ πχ, να έδινα κάτι παραπάνω για να πάρω ένα καλό modem/router (πχ κάποιο FRITZ!Box).

----------


## wlp

> Kαλησπερα παιδια ποια συσκευη προτεινετε εσεις ωστε να μεταφερω το wifi της skytelecom απο το σαλονι μεσα στα 3 υπνοδωματια μιλαω για 24αρα συνδεση οπου για να φτασω στα δωματια κανει ενα γαμα το σαλονι μετα ειναι ενας διαδρομος και ξανα κανει αλλο γαμα για να φτασω στα 2 υπνοδωματια ενω το τριτο ειναι στην ευθεια του διαδρομου;μιλαω για σπιτι 95 τετραγωνικων για δειτε και αυτα και πειτε μου γνωμες. Με νοιαζει βεβαια να μη γινει και ο εγκεφαλος μου κουδουνι και να εχει ευκολο σεταρισμα
> 
> https://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-re305-...r-p-PER.612831
> 
> https://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-tl-wa9...t-p-PER.612435
> 
> Εκτος αν προτεινετε καποιο αλλο. 
> Σας ευχαριστω


Αυτό που ρωτάς είναι γενική ερώτηση δικτύωσης και δεν ανήκει στο θέμα της sky. Καταρχήν πρέπει να διαβάσεις λιγάκι για τους διάφορους τρόπους που μπορείς να το κάνεις και να δεις τι θέλεις. Ενδεικτικα: Αν μπορείς να τραβήξεις καλώδια τότε να βάλεις access points είναι ίσως η καλύτερη λύση από όλες τις απόψεις. Αν δεν θέλεις να τραβήξεις καλώδια, είναι θέμα του πόσο θέλεις να μπλέξεις και πόσα θέλεις να ξοδέψεις. Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος είναι ένα έτοιμο σύστημα mesh που είναι εύκολα στην εγκατάσταση αλλά μάλλον θες 2-3 κατοστάρικα κόστος. Για πιο φτηνά, μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να στήσεις access points με powerlines αλλά θέλει λίγο δουλειά. Τέλος εύκολος και οικονομικός τρόπος είναι να στήσεις repeaters αλλά αυτό έχει διάφορα μειονεκτήματα (ταχύτητα, δύσκολη επικοινωνία συσκευών μεταξύ τους, μπέρδεμα σύνδεσης όταν μετακινείσαι μέσα στο σπίτι και άλλα).

----------


## vaspater

Θελω απλα να μεταφερω χωρις καλωδια το wifi που ειναι στο σαλονι μεσα στα δωματια χωρις καλωδια για να πιανω στα μεσα δωματια ασυρματα. Δεν μ ενδιαφερει στα δωματια να συνδεω συσκευη ενσυρματα διοτι εχω τετοια powerlines της devolo. Θελω να στειλω το wifi μεσα για να μπορω να πιανω ασυρματα με ενα ταμπλετ η με κινητο. Το ρουτερ που εχω ειναι tp link αλλα το ιντερνετ πιανει μεχρι την αρχη του διαδρομου μετα σιγα σιγα χανεται λογω τοιχω. Βλεπω διαφορα στο σαιτ της tp link για επεκταση wifi άλλα με 2 κεραιες άλλα με 3 και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Σιγουρα θελω κατι που να μη με ζαλιζει και πολυ η ακτινοβολια που θα εκπεμπει αλλα να ειναι αξιοπιστο και να μην κανει κολλημματα η διακοπες και χρειαζεται να κανω reset καθε λιγο και λιγακι.

----------


## NikPag

Είμαι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιημένος από τις ταχύτητες που πιάνω αλλά και από τους σταθερούς λογαριασμούς που μου έρχονται από τη SkyTelecom.

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιημένος από τις ταχύτητες που πιάνω αλλά και από τους σταθερούς λογαριασμούς που μου έρχονται από τη SkyTelecom.


Αυτό είναι κάτι που γίνεται στο σύνολο των συνδρομητών όλων των παροχων,   απεριόριστα δίνουν όλοι με μια συγκεκριμένη χρέωση αν μήνα.

----------


## NikPag

> Αυτό είναι κάτι που γίνεται στο σύνολο των συνδρομητών όλων των παροχων,   απεριόριστα δίνουν όλοι με μια συγκεκριμένη χρέωση αν μήνα.


Εγω αναφέρομαι στις κρυφες χρεωσεις στους λογαριασμούς (τελη παγιων, αλλα τελη, φπα) χωρις καν τις ταχύτητες που υπόσχονται

----------


## vaspater

Λοιπον σημερα επειδη ειχα καποιες αποσυνδεσεις αλλα μιλαω για αποσυνδεσεις πολυ συντομες μου ειπε ο τεχνικος πρωτα στο android κινητο να κατεβασω την εφαρμογη wifi monitor.Οταν εγκατεστησα και ανοιξα την εφαρμογη μου ειπε να παω στην επιλογη channels και να του πω ο αξονας των Χ στη συνδεση μου  πως ειναι.Του ειπα οτι εχει μεγαλο ευρος και μου ειπε να ανοιξω τη σελιδα του μοντεμ στο tplinkwifi.net δινοντας username και password admin admin.Στη συνεχεια στην καρτελα wireless μου ειπε να αλλαξω εκει που λεει channel width να βαλω 20 και εκει που λεει channel να βαλω 11 και να το παρακολουθησω.Μετά από κανένα μισάωρο με παίρνουνε τηλ.χωρις να έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι με παίρνουνε τηλ και μου λένε να βάλω το γκρίζο καλώδιο της κεραίας στην μπλε υποδοχή του ρούτερ.Αυτά έγιναν σήμερα και για ότι νεότερο θα σας ενημερώσω εμένα βέβαια το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν ταχύτητας αλλά ότι κάποιες φορές είχα αποσυνδέσεις όχι βέβαια πάρα πολλές.Παίρνω από μαραθίτι.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω αναφέρομαι στις κρυφες χρεωσεις στους λογαριασμούς (τελη παγιων, αλλα τελη, φπα) χωρις καν τις ταχύτητες που υπόσχονται


Δεν υπάρχουν κρυφές χρεώσεις,  φπα πληρώνεις και στην skytelecom,

Πραγματικά είναι σαν να λες είσαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος που είναι κόκκινο το κόκκινο χρώμα,  αυτό ούτε  σε διαφήμιση δεν θα το δείς  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

> Εγω αναφέρομαι στις κρυφες χρεωσεις στους λογαριασμούς (τελη παγιων, αλλα τελη, φπα) χωρις καν τις ταχύτητες που υπόσχονται


Η ανάλυση των χρεώσεων είναι ξεκάθαρη σε όλους, εκτός αν δεν μπορείς να τις καταλάβεις και πως βγαίνει η χρέωση.
Έχεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένοι παράδειγμα και όχι γενική την αναφορά που κάνεις;

----------


## emskan

Να υποθέσω πως όποιες βλέψεις για επέκταση του δικτύου κεραιών, έχουν παγώσει λόγω κατάστασης.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι;

----------


## manik

> Να υποθέσω πως όποιες βλέψεις για επέκταση του δικτύου κεραιών, έχουν παγώσει λόγω κατάστασης.
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι;


Από ότι έχω ακούσει σχεδιάζεται επέκταση του δικτύου ανατολικά προς αεροδρόμιο και γούβες. Τώρα το πότε δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## FGuile

Εχουν γινει καποιες και λογικα καποιες εχουν μεινει στο περιμενε. Υπομονη.

----------


## cmeles

Παιδια για καποια βελτιωση/σταθεροποιηση του ping τι ζηταμε απο το τεχνικο τμημα? Static IP θα βοηθησει?


Παραθετω ενα τυπικο ping test, το jitter ειναι σε μη επιτρεπτο επιπεδο πιστευω. Εχω παρει 2 τηλεφωνα σημερα και εχθες και περιμενω να με παρουν αλλα δεν εχει επικοινωνησει κανεις.

----------


## vaspater

Σήμερα από μαραθιτι εγώ έχω χαλιά ταχύτητα με φοβερές διακυμάνσεις.μου κάνανε μια ρύθμιση χτες γιατί μια φορά στο τόσο είχα αποσυνδέσεις και σήμερα έγινε χειρότερα χάλασε και η ταχύτητα.

- - - Updated - - -

Mε ενημερώσανε ότι τις επόμενες μέρες θα μου βάλουν την κεραία της 50αρας γιατί υπάρχει προβλημα

----------


## Skoy21

> Σήμερα από μαραθιτι εγώ έχω χαλιά ταχύτητα με φοβερές διακυμάνσεις.μου κάνανε μια ρύθμιση χτες γιατί μια φορά στο τόσο είχα αποσυνδέσεις και σήμερα έγινε χειρότερα χάλασε και η ταχύτητα.


Και εγώ απο Μαραθίτη έχω θεματάκια 2-3 μέρες τώρα... το Download κυμαίνεται πολύ, απο 5 εως 20 με ένα μέσο όρο περίπου στο 12. Τα ίδια βλέπω με είτε με speedtest.net / fast.com, όπως επίσης με κατέβασμα απο http και torrent, ενω 4 μέρες πρίν, κατέβαζα torrent με μέσο όρο 2,3Mb/s και bursts μέχρι 2,7Mb/s (15Gb σε κάτι λιγότερο απο 2 ώρες)


Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα όμως είναι στο upload, το οποίο είναι σταθερά στα 0,2 με 0,3 Mb/s, πρακτικά ανύπαρκτο. Είναι αδύνατο να δουλέψω με RDP στο γραφείο, και για να ανεβάσω 15Mb video, παίρνει αιώνες (αν δεν κοπεί η διαδικασία στο ενδιάμεσο)...

Επίσης, ping (στην google 8.8.8.8) απο 50Ms εως πάνω απο 300Ms και με αρκετά timeouts στο ενδιάμεσο...

Εξοπλισμό έχω της 100ρας με 24/2 σύνδεση.

Έχω μιλήσει και περιμένω να με καλέσει ο τεχνικός... Ελπίζω να είναι θέμα κάποιας ρύθμισης.

----------


## cmeles

Εμαθα απο αντιπροσωπο της εταιριας εδω Ηρακλειο πως γινονται εργασιες στο μαραθιτη οποτε μπορει να ειναι αυτη η πηγη των διακυμανσεων και των jitter...

----------


## Skoy21

> Εμαθα απο αντιπροσωπο της εταιριας εδω Ηρακλειο πως γινονται εργασιες στο μαραθιτη οποτε μπορει να ειναι αυτη η πηγη των διακυμανσεων και των jitter...


Μακάρι, γιατί μέχρι τώρα οι επιδώσεις (για εμένα τουλάχιστον) ήταν πέραν προσδοκίας, και ελπίζω να παραμείνει έτσι...

----------


## vaspater

εγω περιμενω στο επομενο τριημερο να μου αλλαξουνε κεραια ενω ειχα την 24αρα να με πανε στον εξοπλισμο της 50αρας πριν απο αλιγο εντωμεταξυ κοπηκε τελειως το ιντερνετ απο μαραθιτη γιατι επεσε ο αναμεταδοτης και ηρθε σχεδον αμεσως.

----------


## Michael17

Γενικά η εμπειρία θα έλεγε κανείς ότι είναι καλύτερη από wind/Vodafone ?

----------


## GregoirX23

Γενικά θα έλεγε κανείς ότι τα ασύρματα δίκτυα είναι ευαίσθητα.. Και είναι λίγο αναμενόμενο να υπάρχουν και τέτοια.. 
Κάτι σαν κ το δορυφορικό αν εξαιρέσεις το τρελό ping εκεί.. Άλλη περίπτωση μεν.. Απλά λέω.. 
Βέβαια φίλος που έχει awmn πάει αρκετά καλά.. Αλλά ακόμα και εκεί υπάρχουν μικρά θεματάκια και θέλουν κ τη συντήρηση τους τα πιάτα / κεραίες..

----------


## cmeles

Τα προβληματα ειναι αναμενομενα, αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι πως θα το χειριστει ο παροχος.

----------


## Skoy21

Πάλι πίσω στην κανονικότητα από Μαραθίτη σήμερα... 23 Down / 1.9 Up, με ping στο 8.8.8.8 απο 32-76Ms και που και που βλέπω κανένα ενδιάμεσο 120Ms, αλλά όχι σαν γενικό κανόνα!

- - - Updated - - -




> Γενικά η εμπειρία θα έλεγε κανείς ότι είναι καλύτερη από wind/Vodafone ?


Να σου πω εγώ την δικιά μου, αν και ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει πολύ διαφορετική εμπειρία για διάφορους λόγους.


Αρχικά έχω, ή μάλλον είχα forthnet, η οποία απενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα. Sky telecom έχω απο 21/3, 20 μέρες περίπου δηλαδή, και φυσικά, ότι γράφω αφορούν σε 20 μέρες χρήσης.
Στην forthnet είχα γύρω στα 5,5 down και 0,5 up... Και τόσο είναι και της περιοχής δηλαδή, στην κολόνα ο ΟΤΕ μετρούσε 6 down, οπότε απο άποψη ταχύτητας, είτε forthnet, είτε VF είτε wind, το ίδιο θα ήταν ακριβώς.
Έβαλα την Sky telecom, γιατι τα 5,5 είναι απαράδεκτα για την εποχή μας, όταν το 2008 είχα 17 Down, καθώς επίσης γιατί η εξυπηρέτηση forthnet είναι για κλάματα και με αναμονές για γερά νεύρα.

Απο ταχύτητες έχω ότι μου είπε και ο τεχνικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση, δηλαδή γύρω στα 22 down και σχεδόν 2 up. Όταν λειτουργεί κανονικά, παίζει λίγο πάνω, λίγο κάτω. έχω δει και 19-20 σε speedtest, έχω δει και μέχρι 2,7Mb/s download σε torrent.
2-3 μέρες τώρα είχε θεματάκι και ήταν πολύ χαμηλό το upload, αλλα ουσιαστικά δεν με επηρέαζε στην γενικότερη χρήση, πχ youtube, το κατάλαβα μόνο όταν πήγα να συνδεθώ με vpn με το γραφείο μου. Έφτιαξε πάλι σήμερα και πάει πάλι σφαίρα.

Οπότε γενικά η εμπειρία από θέμα ταχύτητας, ικανοποιητική πέραν προσδοκίας!

Σε σχέση με την επικοινωνία, έχω μιλήσει αρκετές φορές με το τεχνικό τμήμα, και για την δικιά μου σύνδεση και για συγγενικού προσώπου, απαντάνε άμεσα το τηλέφωνο χωρίς αναμονές, και όταν ο τεχνικός δεν ήταν διαθέσιμος, με κάλεσε σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις μέσα σε 5-10 λεπτά. Εκτός απο εχτές που δεν με κάλεσε, αλλά όπως είπα, έφτιαξε η σύνδεση, και μάλλον είχαν θέμα στην κεραία τους. Προς το παρών τουλάχιστον, γιατι δεν ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει αν αρχίσουν να έχουν σημαντικά περισσότερους πελάτες.

Γενικά η εντύπωση μου είναι πολύ θετική ως τώρα, παρόλο το προβληματάκι των ημερών, με την forthnet σε αντίστοιχη κατάσταση, έκαναν ένα μήνα και αρκετά τηλέφωνα με 20λεπτη αναμονή για να μου το φτιάξουν... Φίλος με wind, πριν ένα μήνα που είχε θέμα, κάνανε πάνω απο 3 βδομάδες και κάμποσα τηλεφωνήματα, εν τέλη του είπαν οτι ήρθε τεχνικός και το έφτιαξε, αλλα δεν είχε καμία απολύτως διαφορά, και ξαναπερίμενε άλλη μια βδομάδα με 2 πενιχρά Mb.


Αν οι ταχύτητες σου είναι ικανοποιητικές και δεν έχεις γενικότερα προβλήματα με αποσυνδέσεις ή χαμηλές ταχύτητες στο ξαφνικό, μείνε σε ότι έχεις. Αν ψάχνεις να βάλεις καινούρια σύνδεση, πχ αν μετακομίζεις, για εμένα αξίζει... Γρύγορη σύνδεση και φτηνή, αν εξαιρέσεις φυσικά τον αρχικό εξοπλισμό.

Όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος cmeles πιο πάνω, τα προβληματάκια είναι αναμενόμενα, εγώ προσωπικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος και σε αυτό το κομμάτι, γιατι είχα άμεση επικοινωνία γενικά και γρήγορη αποκατάσταση.

Να ξαναπώ οτι τα παραπάνω αφορούν την δικιά μου εμπειρία, κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να έχει πολύ διαφορετική.

----------


## goutos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά

   Είμαι καινούριος στην παρέα και θέλω να μοιραστώ ένα πρόβλημα που έχω. Εβαλα sky telecom πριν μερικές εβδομάδες 24άρα, όλα καλά (22-23 Mbps).  Τις τελευταίες μέρες, μετά από 1-2 μικροδιακοπές της τάξης των 30 δευτελολέπτων σταμάτησε η σύνδεση, όταν επανήλθε επεσε η ταχύτητα και τώρα δεν μπορώ να δω κανένα κανάλι τηλεοπτικό μεσω streaming (ant1,star κλπ) ούτε από κινητό ούτε απο υπολογιστή, γιατί νομίζει ότι μπαίνω από το εξωτερικό (συγκεκριμμένα από Ολλανδία). δεν μου έχει τύχει ξανα κάτι τέτοιο δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι θα το δουν.... αναμένουμε λοιπόν......

----------


## cmeles

Ναι αυτο που λες το ειδα και εγω σημερα. Το IP range που λογικα εχουμε συνδεθει ειναι στον παροχο τους στην Ολλανδια οποτε φαινομαστε οτι μπαινουμε απο εκει. Παραξενο αλλα δεν εχω εγω καποιο θεμα με αυτο.

----------


## goutos

Αυτό ακριβώς cmeles. Εμένα έχει μειωθεί και η ταχύτητα. επίσης να δείξω και μια φωτογραφία από google home page:





και περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει.....

----------


## FGuile

Γενικα εδω κ ενα μηνα η Sky παει παρα πολυ καλα. Ακομα και απο τη Ρογδια. Πραγματικες ταχυτητες downloading 7-13MB/s. Κατα διαστηματα γινονται εργασιες και συνηθως οταν "ενημερωνουν" το δικτυο αυτο επηρεαζει ομαδες χρηστων. Γιαυτο βλεπετε Ολλανδια και αυξημενο Ping και αλλα τετοια. Παντως πλεον το δικτυο δουλευει πολυ καλα κ τολμω να πω οτι ακομα κ το απλο browsing μου δινει την αισθηση οτι ειναι πιο γρηγορο ακομα κ απο την vdsl 50 που εχω στη δουλεια. Σιγουρα παντως πετυχαινει καλυτερα ping απο τις Adsl πλεον.

----------


## cmeles

> Σιγουρα παντως πετυχαινει καλυτερα ping απο τις Adsl πλεον.


Να υποθεσω οταν τα AP εχουν ηρεμησει στο ΚΕ και δεν κανουν "εργασιες" γιατι αυτο που λες τωρα δεν ισχυει ακριβως.

----------


## dimyok

Τα security δε βαρανε τετοιες περιεργες ΙP ; Kαι τι γινεται με το κλειστο NAT ;

----------


## TeQniX

Καλησπερα παιδιά,  σήμερα έπειτα από ένα θέμα που είχα με το ΟΤΕ TV  (δεν λειτουργούν οι λειτουργίες hybrid, play, pause, replay TV κ.α) εμφανίζοντας σφάλμα τοποθεσίας - τοποθεσία εκτός Ελλάδας, και μιας και αφού δεν έχω κάποιο vpn , παρατήρησα σε ένα speed test ότι ο παροχος δεν είναι πλέον η skytekecom αλλα μια άλλη,  δείτε την εικόνα,  έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας άλλος κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## cmeles

Ναι και εδω εκει μας βγαζει. Πως εχεις καταφερει τοσο χαμηλο ping με τοσο σωστο jitter? Σου εχουν κανει ιδιατερες ρυθμισεις?

----------


## TeQniX

Τώρα είναι μεγάλο το ping, συνήθως παίζει στα 16 με 18 ping, δεν έχει γίνει καμία ρύθμιση, έχω δυνατό router αν αυτο βοηθάει.

----------


## goutos

Τα ίδια και εδω......εμφανίζει μήνυμα τοποθεσίας εκτός Ελλάδας...

----------


## FGuile

Τι να σου πω, εγω απο μετρησεις που κανω μεταξυ Sky - Wind adsl - Ote adsl - Ote booster πετυχαινει καλυτερο Ping απο ολους. Ε τωρα αν κανουν καποια στιγμη εργασιες κ ενημερωσεις προφανως κ το Ping αυξανεται.

Επισης τα ρουτερ δεν νομζιω οτι αλλαζουν τιποτα στο Ping, καθως ο απροχος ρυθμιζει μεσω του link αυτη τη παραμετρο. Το ρουτερ δεν επηρεαζει σε τιποτα, καθως δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με adsl / vdsl.

----------


## vaspater

Εμένα που παίρνω από μαραθιτη όπως και με την προηγούμενη κεραία γιατί μου την αλλάξανε και μου βάλανε την 50αρα μόλις έρχονται οι τεχνικοί στην ταράτσα μετράνε 20τοσο μόλις φεύγουνε μετά από καμιά ώρα κάνω 10 μετρήσεις με ενσύρματο speedtest by ookla και κλειδωμένο 20αρι δεν έχω έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ταχύτητα και από ping τη μια 35 την άλλη 60.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τι να σου πω, εγω απο μετρησεις που κανω μεταξυ Sky - Wind adsl - Ote adsl - Ote booster πετυχαινει καλυτερο Ping απο ολους. Ε τωρα αν κανουν καποια στιγμη εργασιες κ ενημερωσεις προφανως κ το Ping αυξανεται.
> 
> Επισης τα ρουτερ δεν νομζιω οτι αλλαζουν τιποτα στο Ping, καθως ο απροχος ρυθμιζει μεσω του link αυτη τη παραμετρο. Το ρουτερ δεν επηρεαζει σε τιποτα, καθως δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με adsl / vdsl.


Μη το λες αυτό το τελευταίο.. Π.χ wifi 2,4 σε μέρος με μπόλικο traffic ποτέ δε ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσει.. 
Η άμα τα μπουκώσεις με multiple connections.. 
Ουδείς αναμάρτητος που λένε..  :Razz:

----------


## FGuile

> Μη το λες αυτό το τελευταίο.. Π.χ wifi 2,4 σε μέρος με μπόλικο traffic ποτέ δε ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσει.. 
> Η άμα τα μπουκώσεις με multiple connections.. 
> Ουδείς αναμάρτητος που λένε..


Εγω εννοουσα ως προς την συνδεση με τον παροχο. Ναι σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις που λες θα μπορουσε να συμβει κ αυτο.

----------


## vaspater

Λοιπόν σήμερα η ταχύτητα μου είναι καμπάνα άνω του 20 με 24αρα γραμμή με την καινούρια κεραία το ping παίζει από 30-50 και είχα 2 διακοπές το μεσημέρι κάτι που εκνευρίζει τα παιδιά μου που παίζουν παιχνίδια.Ισως αν τους πω να μου ανοίξουν το nat type.με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σας για το πώς με βλεπετε και ειδικά στο θέμα gaming τι μπορώ να κανω.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

- - - Updated - - -

Προσοχή η σωστή μέτρηση της ταχύτητας πρέπει να γίνεται ενσύρματα έχοντας όλες τις άλλες συσκευές εκτός από ότι ξέρω βοηθήστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγω εννοουσα ως προς την συνδεση με τον παροχο. Ναι σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις που λες θα μπορουσε να συμβει κ αυτο.


Καλά ναι, έτσι όπως το εννοείς.. Ο πάροχος ορίζει το ping μέσω του προφίλ, αλλά διάφορα άλλα μπορούν να το επηρεάσουν..

- - - Updated - - -




> Λοιπόν σήμερα η ταχύτητα μου είναι καμπάνα άνω του 20 με 24αρα γραμμή με την καινούρια κεραία το ping παίζει από 30-50 και είχα 2 διακοπές το μεσημέρι κάτι που εκνευρίζει τα παιδιά μου που παίζουν παιχνίδια.Ισως αν τους πω να μου ανοίξουν το nat type.με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σας για το πώς με βλεπετε και ειδικά στο θέμα gaming τι μπορώ να κανω.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Προσοχή η σωστή μέτρηση της ταχύτητας πρέπει να γίνεται ενσύρματα έχοντας όλες τις άλλες συσκευές εκτός από ότι ξέρω βοηθήστε με αν κάνω λάθος.


Σαν το καλώδιο άλλο τίποτα.. Βέβαια αν δεν έχεις πολύ wifi traffic γύρω σου δε νομίζω να έχεις θέμα.. 
Οι συσκευές αν γίνεται να είναι εκτός, καλό είναι.. Αρκεί να μην κάνουν χρήση βέβαια, αλλά με το να τις βγάλεις off είσαι πιο σίγουρος..

----------


## vaspater

Ξαναμετραω τωρα καμπανα ταχυτητα αλλα το ping μια 30τοσο μια 50 μια 80 νομιζω οτι οι περισσοτεροι το ιδιο προβλημα με μενα εχουν

----------


## FGuile

Εγω απο Ρογδια απο χθες βραδυ δεν παει μια η γραμμη. Τωρα ειμαι στα 5Mbps..... με μπολικο Ping.... αντε να δουμε ποτε θα ολοκληρωθουν οι εργασιες....

----------


## wlp

Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν. Είχα μια ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή γύρω στις 11πμ, παρόμοια με αυτές όταν αλλάζαν ρυθμίσεις. Τώρα τι να σας πω, εμένα μάλλον μου δώσαν τη δικιά μου κεραία στη sky, σταθερά πάντα πάνω από 90mbps όποτε κάνω τεστ, το πρωί μάλιστα το fast.com μου είπε ping 9ms (πριν λίγο όμως είπε 28ms). Προς 8.8.8.8 το δικό μου ping είναι 25-35ms σταθερά.

----------


## cmeles

Εδω παντως απο Μαραθιτη εχω ακομα τη γνωστη διακυμανση στο ping.

----------


## ththan

Σήμερα το πρωί μου εγκατέστησαν τον εξοπλισμό και με σύνδεσαν από ότι μου είπαν με την κεραία στο Μαραθίτη. Οσο ήταν στην ταράτσα ο τεχνικός και ρύθμιζε το πιατάκι, είχε ταχύτητα 49 - 50 ΜΒ. Κατέβασε το καλώδιο στο σπίτι, και δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να συνδεθεί στο ιντερνετ, συνδέετε όμως στο μοντεμ, άρα το καλώδιο είναι σωστό λογικά. Είχε και κάτι απίστευτες διακυμάνσεις στο  ping οπότε τηλεφώνησε κάπου και του είπαν ότι κάνουν ρυθμίσεις στην κεραία. Ο άνθρωπος έφυγε κατά τις 12 λέγοντας μου ότι κάποια στιγμή θα συνδεθώ, 5 ώρες αργότερα ακόμα δεν έχω δεδομένα.. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## cmeles

> Σήμερα το πρωί μου εγκατέστησαν τον εξοπλισμό και με σύνδεσαν από ότι μου είπαν με την κεραία στο Μαραθίτη. Οσο ήταν στην ταράτσα ο τεχνικός και ρύθμιζε το πιατάκι, είχε ταχύτητα 49 - 50 ΜΒ. Κατέβασε το καλώδιο στο σπίτι, και δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να συνδεθεί στο ιντερνετ, συνδέετε όμως στο μοντεμ, άρα το καλώδιο είναι σωστό λογικά. Είχε και κάτι απίστευτες διακυμάνσεις στο  ping οπότε τηλεφώνησε κάπου και του είπαν ότι κάνουν ρυθμίσεις στην κεραία. Ο άνθρωπος έφυγε κατά τις 12 λέγοντας μου ότι κάποια στιγμή θα συνδεθώ, 5 ώρες αργότερα ακόμα δεν έχω δεδομένα.. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;


Παρτους τηλεφωνο να δεις τι θα γινει.

Σημερα παντως απο μαραθιτη το προβλημα εχει παρει αρκετα μεγαλες διαστασεις.(βλ screenshot) και δυστηχως δεν εχω καταφερει μια βδομαδα να συνδεθω με το τεχνικο τμημα ουτε μια φορα.

----------


## vaspater

σημερα απο μαραθιτη παιδια επιβεβαιωνω κι εγω ολα μανταρα ολο αποσυνδεσεις πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα.......

----------


## Skoy21

Απόψε απο Μαραθίτη και εγώ στο πάτωμα. 1,5D / 1,3U. Με βλέπει με Ολλανδική IP και εμένα, και δεν βλέπω τον synapsecom server Αθήνας, μόνο Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν είχα πρόβλημα μέχρι και το απόγευμα.

----------


## ththan

UPDATE:
Αργά το βράδυ με κάλεσε ο τεχνικός από τα κεντρικά φαντάζομαι και μου το ρύθμισε για πρώτη χρήση!!! Απ' ότι μου είπε έχουν πρόβλημα με τις ΙΡ, τους δόθηκε σειρά που ανήκει στην Ολλανδία, τις αλλάζουν σταδιακά, εμένα άλλαξε γύρω στις 23,30 χτες. Έχω ζητήσει το πακέτο των 35/3 πιάνω μέχρι στιγμής 27 -29 MB, αλλά μου είπαν ότι ακόμα ρυθμίζουν.. Πάντως η σύνδεση είναι σταθερή, δεν αποσυνδέθηκε καθόλου. Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι ακόμα και αν κάνεις reset το δέκτη σου η ΙΡ που έχεις δεν αλλάζει...

----------


## Άρης13

Λογικο να μην αλλαζει η public ip σου γιατι απλα κανουν nat αυτοι την public ip και την δινουν σε αρκετους πελατες ταυτοχρονα

----------


## vaspater

Σήμερα μέχρι τώρα πάει μπόμπα μια χαρά συμβαίνει και σε σας;

----------


## FGuile

Οχι εγω σε μνημονιο ειμαι ακομα, χαλια παει σε ολα..... Μεγαλοβδομαδα κανονικη οχι αστεια!

----------


## cmeles

Σημερα σε ταχυτητα ειμαι καλα. Σε ποιοτητα εχω ακομα ψηλο Ping της ταξεως του 65-100 με μεγαλο jitter ελπιζω να διορθωθει συντομα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τα προβλήματα που έχετε, τα έχετε και σε Ελλάδα ε; 
Με το voip όσοι έχετε, πως πάει με αυτά τα ping; 
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωτάω..

----------


## vaspater

Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε πως αύριο 16-4-2020 , ενδεχομένως να υπάρξουν σποραδικές  διακοπές που θα επηρεάσουν τις ταχύτητες του δικτύου σας.

Οι ενδεχόμενες διακοπές αυτές ,θα οφείλονται σε αναβάθμιση του κεντρικού αναμεταδότη των υπηρεσιών μας, στην περιοχή του Γιούχτα,που σκοπό έχουν την αναβάθμιση  της ποιότητας του δικτύου σας.

Σας ζητάμε συγνώμη για όποια αναστατωση και ευχαριστούμε προκαταβολικά για την κατανόηση σας.

Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας για κάθε πληροφόρηση.

Τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας:21  5000 5000



Με εκτίμηση,

--
Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών



T.:   +30 21 5000 5000 

E.: info@skytelecom.gr 

W.: skytelecom.gr

----------


## ththan

Update #2
Σήμερα σύνδεσα τον δορυφορικό υβριδικό δέκτη της COSMOTE TV στο ρουτερ της SKY Telecom και επιτέλους δουλεύει όπως πρέπει! Μπορώ επιτέλους να δω σειρές και ταινίες on demand αμέσως και χωρίς σταματήματα για buffering.To NETFLIX άπαιχτο, σφαίρα στα 4Κ, Youtube επίσης άψογο, μόνο το app της nova, το NOVAFLIX δεν αρχίζει την ταινία διότι αν και η ΙΡ πλέον φαίνεται ότι είναι κάπου στην Τρίπολη, η εφαρμογή την αναγνωρίζει ως εξωτερικού και λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να προβληθεί στην περιοχή μου!!!!!!! Καμιά ιδέα πως να ξεπεράσω αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## vaspater

Μπομπα σημερα το ιντερνετ μαγκες επιτελους παιρνω απο μαραθιτη.

- - - Updated - - -

Kαι ολοκληρωθηκε και η φορητοτητα και εχω και το τηλ πλεον στην sky telecom.Καλή μερα σημερα ξαλή Ανάσταση σε όλους.

----------


## ththan

Επιβεβαιώνω και γω ! Σύνδεση επίσης με Μαραθίτη.. Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!

Εχω το 35/3 πακέτο.

----------


## UltraB

Κοντά 40ms ping; Αουτς.
Μένεις κάπου προς τα έξω; Αρκετά υψηλό το βρίσκω.

----------


## cmeles

> Κοντά 40ms ping; Αουτς.
> Μένεις κάπου προς τα έξω; Αρκετά υψηλό το βρίσκω.


Ω ναι και εμενα τα ιδια ειναι ξεχνας εντελως οτιδηποτε εχει απαιτησεις για καλη ποιοτητα data streaming (remote/gaming)

----------


## ththan

Είμαι Κνωσσού, στην Εφορία κοντά..

----------


## Telumetar

Ping 79 έως 103 στο bf4 το κάνουν πρακτικά unplayable. Το υψηλό ping είναι γενικευμενο προβλημα

----------


## DaHaKa4

Σταθερό ping σε dota 2 και σε cs:go γύρω στο 55-60. Είχα προβλήματα στην αρχή με αυξομειώσεις και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα αλλά μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία έφτιαξε κατευθείαν. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να κάνετε κάποια ρύθμιση η φταίει γενικά η σύνδεση αλλά δεν χάνετε να κάνετε ένα τηλέφωνο.

Γενικά παίζω αρκετά online παιχνίδια και το φοβόμουν αλλά με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο,καλύτερο Ping και από 50αρα οτε που είχα πριν την sky

----------


## FGuile

> Σταθερό ping σε dota 2 και σε cs:go γύρω στο 55-60. Είχα προβλήματα στην αρχή με αυξομειώσεις και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα αλλά μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία έφτιαξε κατευθείαν. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να κάνετε κάποια ρύθμιση η φταίει γενικά η σύνδεση αλλά δεν χάνετε να κάνετε ένα τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Γενικά παίζω αρκετά online παιχνίδια και το φοβόμουν αλλά με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο,καλύτερο Ping και από 50αρα οτε που είχα πριν την sky


Σε τι κομβο - πακετο - εξοπλισμο εισαι? Γιατι κ εγω μεχρι να ξεκινησει η μεγαλοβδομαδα ολα καλα πηγαιναν και με αρκετα χαμηλα ping, αλλα απο τοτε τα πηρε κ τα σηκωσε ολα μαζι....

----------


## cmeles

Απο τη μερα που συνδεθηκα (σε μαραθιτη) ειναι ετσι. Πραγματικα παιδια τι κανετε και τους πετυχαινεται τηλεφωνο προσπαθω να βρω το τεχνικο τμημα απο τη πρωτη βδομαδα και ακομα τιποτα. Εχω στειλει email/τηλεφωνα ειχαν πει οτι θα με παρουν 4 φορες και ακομα απολυτως τιποτα. Πραγματικα πειτε καποιο tip γιατι εχω απογοητευτει πραγματικα απο το customers service τους.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Σε τι κομβο - πακετο - εξοπλισμο εισαι? Γιατι κ εγω μεχρι να ξεκινησει η μεγαλοβδομαδα ολα καλα πηγαιναν και με αρκετα χαμηλα ping, αλλα απο τοτε τα πηρε κ τα σηκωσε ολα μαζι....



Απο μαραθιτη συνδέομαι. Έχω 24αρα με εξοπλισμό 35. Ταχύτητα δεν είχα πρόβλημα ποτέ μόνο με το ping. Μετά από μήνυμα που έστειλα και μου απάντησαν μέσα σε 2 ώρες επιλύθηκε το πρόβλημά. Την μεγάλο βδομάδα και εγώ είχα θέματα χτες όλα καλά.

----------


## vaspater

Εχει κανεις καποιες αποσυνδεσεις που διαρκουν παρα πολυ λιγο;

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Απο τη μερα που συνδεθηκα (σε μαραθιτη) ειναι ετσι. Πραγματικα παιδια τι κανετε και τους πετυχαινεται τηλεφωνο προσπαθω να βρω το τεχνικο τμημα απο τη πρωτη βδομαδα και ακομα τιποτα. Εχω στειλει email/τηλεφωνα ειχαν πει οτι θα με παρουν 4 φορες και ακομα απολυτως τιποτα. Πραγματικα πειτε καποιο tip γιατι εχω απογοητευτει πραγματικα απο το customers service τους.



Εγώ συνήθως η παίρνω τηλέφωνο ή στέλνω μήνυμα στην σελίδα στο Facebook. Αν δεν απαντήσουν στο τηλέφωνο με παίρνουν μέσα σε 3-4 ώρες το πολύ από την εταιρία μέσω του μηνύματος που έχω στείλει, δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω

----------


## FGuile

Εγω παντως δεν ξερω τι μαγικα κανω κ μου το σηκωνουν σχεδον αμεσως. Πριν λιγο μιλησα μαζι τους, περιμενω αυριο το συνεργειο για αλλαγη εκ βαθρων! Ας ελπισουμε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## cmeles

Μολις μιλησα με τεχνικο τμημα μετα απο 20 μερες! Πολυ εξυπηρετικος ο αντιπροσωπος αν και δεν μπορουσαμε να κανουμε κατι μεσω τηλεφωνου. Εδωσε τη γραμμη για ελενχο και θα επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου!

----------


## FGuile

Ακυρο για σημερα επειδη η κουριερ εχει χασει τα αυγα κ τα πασχαλια..... Παει και η δευτερη βδομαδα.....

----------


## jiannisk

Καλημερα παιδια. Εχω κανει συνδεση εδω και 3 μέρες απο Ρογδια και γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος. Μου ανοιξαν και καποια Port που ηθελα και ολα καλα. Το μονο που δεν μου παιζει ειναι torrrent. Καμια ιιδεα για ανοιχτα Port απο καποιον που χρησιμοποιει ήδη συνδεση?

----------


## FGuile

> Καλημερα παιδια. Εχω κανει συνδεση εδω και 3 μέρες απο Ρογδια και γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος. Μου ανοιξαν και καποια Port που ηθελα και ολα καλα. Το μονο που δεν μου παιζει ειναι torrrent. Καμια ιιδεα για ανοιχτα Port απο καποιον που χρησιμοποιει ήδη συνδεση?


Τι εννοεςι δεν σου παιζουν τορρεντ? Τι εξοπλισμο κ πακετο εχεις?

Τι προγραμμα χρησιμοποιεις για τορρεντ? Δοκιμασε αμα θες το Free Download Manager που λειτουργει με τορρεντς κανονικα και δεν θελει να ανοιξεςι καποιες πορτες
 και πες.

- - - Updated - - -

Ασχετο, κανενας που να δοκιμασει αυτη την True Telecom και να εχουμε feedback υπηρξε?

----------


## giorgosmichalo

molis evala skytelecom eixa kleisei to paketo 24/24 epoiana 35/12 kai ping 39 to thema poio einai oti an defterolepto allazoun auksomeiwnonte oi thmes to ping anevokatevenei....an mporesoun na statheropoihsoun tis grammes tous tha einai apsogoi....kai den einai ensurmata einai asurmata sto hrakleio pernoun shma apo ton gouxta opoios einai konta h exei katharo optiko paidio epeidei exei psilo spiti den tha exei thema kai tha lush to provlhma tou...

----------


## jiannisk

> Τι εννοεςι δεν σου παιζουν τορρεντ? Τι εξοπλισμο κ πακετο εχεις?
> 
> Τι προγραμμα χρησιμοποιεις για τορρεντ? Δοκιμασε αμα θες το Free Download Manager που λειτουργει με τορρεντς κανονικα και δεν θελει να ανοιξεςι καποιες πορτες
>  και πες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ασχετο, κανενας που να δοκιμασει αυτη την True Telecom και να εχουμε feedback υπηρξε?


Θα δοκιμασω με το download manager ευχαριστω

----------


## vladimir rus

> molis evala skytelecom eixa kleisei to paketo 24/24 epoiana 35/12 kai ping 39 to thema poio einai oti an defterolepto allazoun auksomeiwnonte oi thmes to ping anevokatevenei....an mporesoun na statheropoihsoun tis grammes tous tha einai apsogoi....kai den einai ensurmata einai asurmata sto hrakleio pernoun shma apo ton gouxta opoios einai konta h exei katharo optiko paidio epeidei exei psilo spiti den tha exei thema kai tha lush to provlhma tou...


Παίζεις online games; Και ποσ είναι τώρα με Sky

----------


## Damien601

> Ασχετο, κανενας που να δοκιμασει αυτη την True Telecom και να εχουμε feedback υπηρξε?


Έχει εξαφανιστεί και η σελίδα που είχαν στο Facebook.....

----------


## griniaris

> Έχει εξαφανιστεί και η σελίδα που είχαν στο Facebook.....


Αυτα ειναι...  :Whistle:

----------


## FGuile

> Έχει εξαφανιστεί και η σελίδα που είχαν στο Facebook.....


χαχαχα.... μπορε να επιστρεψουν δριμυτεροι...

Αλλαγη εκ βαθρων σημερα τελικα. Αλλαξα κεραια αλλαξα AP και περιμενω κατι ρυθμισεις να ολοκληρωθουν για να εχω ολοκληρωμενη εικονα κ περαιτερω διερευνηση....

----------


## ththan

utorrent εδώ.. μια χαρά δουλεύει...

- - - Updated - - -

Από Μαραθίτη με δείχνει πλέον σε Φοινικιά.. ΙΡ παραμένει ίδια...Όμως έχω πτώση σε ταχύτητα και συχνές διακοπές δεδομένων..έχετε παρόμοια θέματα;

----------


## jiannisk

Εγω απο Ρογδια εχω μικρα θεματακια. Τελευταια τωρα το πρωι για 5 λεπτα δεν ειχα καθολου ιντερνετ

----------


## DaHaKa4

Από μαραθιτη χτες το βράδυ είχα δύο αποσυνδέσεις για 1 λεπτό και σήμερα το πρωί μια για 5 λεπτά

----------


## FGuile

Ολοι εχουν αποσυνδεσεις για 5 λεπτα διασπαρτα. Και εγω ειχα. Περιμενω να ρυθμιστει η γραμμη μου ξανα για να δω πως πανε ολα.

----------


## cmeles

Καλησπερα απο Μαραθιτη σημερα κατι παει λαθος, στο cod:mw packet loss μεχρι και 40-50% και γενικα laggy browsing.

Μια μετρηση για να καταλαβετε

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 214413

----------


## GregoirX23

Πολλά προβλήματα διαβάζω τώρα τελευταία.. Τα καλά των wifi σαν γενική εικόνα.. Το support τους πρέπει να κάνει υπερωρίες.. 
Πάντα είχατε αυτά τα προβλήματα γενικά η όχι;

----------


## FGuile

> Πολλά προβλήματα διαβάζω τώρα τελευταία.. Τα καλά των wifi σαν γενική εικόνα.. Το support τους πρέπει να κάνει υπερωρίες.. 
> Πάντα είχατε αυτά τα προβλήματα γενικά η όχι;


Οχι συνηθως παει πολυ καλυτερα. Απλα η περιοδος δεν ειναι η καλυτερη για εναν μικρο ελληνικο παροχο που μεγαλωνει σιγα σιγα, τωρα που τα δικτυα ειναι τιγκαρισμενα. Το Ηρακλειο απο μονο του τραβαει πολυ απο το bandwidth της Sky και πλεον η ζητηση ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο οτι ειχε τολμησει να φανταστει η εταιρια. Θα πρεπει σχετικα τακτικα να κανει αναβαθμισεις για να μην επιβαρυνονται τα AP με πολλους μαζι. Ειναι ενα δικτυο που χτιζεται κομματι κομματι. Και δεν ειναι ουτε ευκολο ουτε προσοδοφορο (οπως θα περιμενε κανεις). Λογικα καποια στιγμη που θα αποκτησει την αναλογη δυναμικη και θα εχει ενα μεγαλο αριθμο συνδρομητων, να ηρεμισει το δικτυο και πλεον να ειναι σπανια τα προβληματα.

----------


## jkoukos

Έχουμε κανένα νέο με το ερώτημα ή καταγγελία που έγινε πριν από 4 μήνες, από κάποιους επαγγελματίες της περιοχής που τους ενοχλούσε η Sky με τις παρανομίες της, όπως ισχυρίζονταν;
Μπας και κατέληξε κατευθείαν στον καταστροφέα εγγράφων; Όχι τίποτα άλλο, διότι βλέπω αυξάνονται οι συνδέσεις και οι ενεργοί πελάτες της εταιρείας.

----------


## FGuile

> Έχουμε κανένα νέο με το ερώτημα ή καταγγελία που έγινε πριν από 4 μήνες, από κάποιους επαγγελματίες της περιοχής που τους ενοχλούσε η Sky με τις παρανομίες της, όπως ισχυρίζονταν;
> Μπας και κατέληξε κατευθείαν στον καταστροφέα εγγράφων; Όχι τίποτα άλλο, διότι βλέπω αυξάνονται οι συνδέσεις και οι ενεργοί πελάτες της εταιρείας.


Εγω απο οσο ξερω δεν εγινε τιποτα τετοιο και ουτε εγινε καποια κρουση στην Sky ,δλδ οτι ενοχλει και οτι θα φανε τις γραβατες τους οι δικηγοροι. Εμενα πιο πολυ ανησυχια μου εκανε ολο αυτο για οικονομικους λογους, επειδη μπηκε και αλλος παικτης στην εξισωση. Αλλωστε και να ενοχλουσαν στην αρχη που στηναν το δικτυο, θα μπορουσαν να μιλησουν μαζι τους και να γινει καμια μικροαλλαγη στις συχνοτητες εκκατερωθεν ωστε να παιζουν ολοι οκ. Παντως οτι παραμενει υπερφορτωμενο (απο το συνολο των υλοποιησεων, οχι μονο της Sky) το κεντρο εκπομπης της Ρογδιας, ειναι γεγονος, αλλα και το Ηρακλειο, κατα τη γνωμη μου, εχει πολυ περισσοτερο πλυθησμο απο οτι μπορει να υποστηριξει , οποτε λογικο κατα μια εννοια.

----------


## DaHaKa4

Και το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει. Εδώ και μια ώρα χωρίς σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ από μαραθιτη. Έχει κανείς άλλος κάποιο πρόβλημα??

----------


## FGuile

Εχουν πεσει σχεδον ολες οι κεραιες, ειναι σουπερ γενικο θεμα, κατι παιζει απο "πανω". Λογικα ειναι θεμα λιγο χρονου να φτιαξει.

----------


## DaHaKa4

> Εχουν πεσει σχεδον ολες οι κεραιες, ειναι σουπερ γενικο θεμα, κατι παιζει απο "πανω". Λογικα ειναι θεμα λιγο χρονου να φτιαξει.


Μίλησα με έναν τεχνικό που με έχει βοηθήσει και σε ένα παλαιότερο θέμα και με ενημέρωσε. Πολύ ευγενικός και εξυπηρετικός. Ένα από τα θετικά της εταιρείας είναι η διάθεση των υπαλλήλων για εξυπηρέτηση

----------


## FGuile

Λογικα πρεπει να επανηλθαν τωρα.

----------


## vaspater

αποσυνδεση για λιγη ωρα μετα επανηλθε τελικα εγω παιρνω απο γιουχτα οχι μαραθιτη με ενημερωσαν σημερα οι πρωινες αποσυνδεσεις ηταν απο αυτους και γενικα ολα τα προβληματα που υπαρχουνε ειναι λογω της υψηλης ζητησης και οτι οταν πανε να φτιαξουνε καποιον επηρεαζεται ολη η περιοχη.Φανταστειτε σε επιγειους παροχους τι γινεται........

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια σας δινω ενα link στο group στο facebook "Συνδρομητές SkyTelecom Κρήτης". Ειναι ενα γκρουπακι που το φτιαξαμε εγω μαζι με αλλα 2 παιδια απο το εδω φορουμ (Telumetar και trapmar) με σκοπο να αλληλοβοηθουνται οι συνδρομητες SkyTelecom Κρητης. Δεν υπαρχει καποιο οικονομικο οφελος εννοειται. Αν σας ενδιαφερει, καντε join!  :Very Happy: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1101765823508559

----------


## jiannisk

Εμενα που εξαρταται η δουλεια μου απο αυτο ειναι καταστροφη. αν συνεχιστει θα γυρισω πισω σε παραδοσιακο παροχο δεν ειχα τοσα θεματα. Δε γιινεται εκει που μιλαμε 3 ατμα απο ολο το κοσμο α τους λεω επεσε η συνδεση και να ψαχνω συνδεση απο το κινητο πχ

----------


## jkoukos

Φίλε μου αν έχεις διαβάσει το θέμα από την αρχή και έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι οι ασύρματες συνδέσεις είναι αξιόπιστες σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε αξίζει να την έχεις ως βασική, καταργώντας την σταθερή σύνδεση και μάλιστα για επαγγελματική χρήση, έχεις καταλήξει σε λάθος μονοπάτια.

Το έχουμε αναφέρει, δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσες φορές. Οι ασύρματες συνδέσεις δεν αποτελούν (ποτέ δεν το έκαναν και δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός τους) ανταγωνιστές των σταθερών, αλλά συμπληρωματικές αυτών και κυρίως λύσεις ανάγκης εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν.
Όλοι καταλαβαίνουν τον λόγο που ισχύει αυτό και τα προβλήματα αυτής της τεχνολογίας.

----------


## blas

Υπαρχει καποιος που εχει κανει load balance τον παροχο του με την Sky? Ενδιαφερομαι να βαλω sky γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη με ΟΤΕ ειμαι στα 7 απο τα 24, απο την αλλη ομως δεν θελω να μεινω μονο με την Sky λογω του ping στα online games. Η περιπτωση του speedbooster απο τον οτε ειναι εκτος λογω του οτι δεν πιανω πουθενα 4g εδω. 

Αξιζει να κανω load balance τις γραμμες με ενα tplink 470 για το εξτρα bandwidth? Θα εχω θεματα στο ping ετσι? Εστω οτι συνδεω το load balance router, τα αλλα 2 ρουτερ μπορουν να εχουν το wifi ενεργοποιημενο?

----------


## FGuile

Χθες το βραδυ, συνεβη το καλυτερο download που εχω βιωσει σε οικιακη συνδεση. Η ταχυτητα κατεβασματος ηταν εξ αρχης 12 - 13,3Mb/s , παρεμεινε ετσι σε ολη τη διαρκεια χωρις spikes. Η αντιστοιχια σε Mbps ειναι 98-106Mbps. Θυμιζω οτι μια καθαρη VDSL 100 , κατεβαζει πρακτικα μεγιστα 11,5MB/s. Πριν τη μεγαλοβδομαδα επιανα αυτες τις ταχυτες αλλα ποτε δεν ηταν τοσο πολυ σταθερο, αλλα κυμαινοταν 7-12Mb/s. Οπως βλεπεται και στην φωτο 21 GB κατεβηκαν σε 29 λεπτα.

----------


## Telumetar

> Φίλε μου αν έχεις διαβάσει το θέμα από την αρχή και έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι οι ασύρματες συνδέσεις είναι αξιόπιστες σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε αξίζει να την έχεις ως βασική, καταργώντας την σταθερή σύνδεση και μάλιστα για επαγγελματική χρήση, έχεις καταλήξει σε λάθος μονοπάτια.
> 
> Το έχουμε αναφέρει, δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσες φορές. Οι ασύρματες συνδέσεις δεν αποτελούν (ποτέ δεν το έκαναν και δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός τους) ανταγωνιστές των σταθερών, αλλά συμπληρωματικές αυτών και κυρίως λύσεις ανάγκης εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν.
> Όλοι καταλαβαίνουν τον λόγο που ισχύει αυτό και τα προβλήματα αυτής της τεχνολογίας.


Εγω που δουλευω μεσω Δικτύου εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, όντας συνδρομητής μόνο λίγες εβδομάδες εχω να πω οτι επαγγελματικά είμαι υπερ ικανοποιημένος με ελάχιστες αποσυνδέσεις. Τώρα τι να σου πω σε σχεση με το μέλλον. Αν αντιμετωπίσω προβλήματα, υπάρχει και η λύση της wind 100 μια και η καμπίνα από το σπίτι μου είναι στα 100 μέτρα, όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες αυτές. 
Σε σχέση με τη sky ειναι δεδομένο πως τα 100αρια πακέτα και τα 50αρια έχουν ίσως κάποια θέματα. Αλλα τα πακέτα εως 24 παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα. Τώρα σε σχεση με τα online games, το υψηλό ping ειναι πράγματι τεράστιο πρόβλημα. Επί παραδείγματι στο BF5 που μπήκα να ελέγξω έπαιζα απο 70 εως 100 που ειναι τραγικό. Θεωρώ όμως ότι ίσως επιδιορθωθεί με δεδομένο ότι παλαιότερα δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο ζήτημα

----------


## jkoukos

Το θέμα της απόκρισης γενικά στα σύρματα δίκτυα, έχει αναφερθεί πολλάκις και υπάρχει πληθώρα πληροφοριών στο διαδίκτυο. Ειδικά στο παρόν θέμα το έχω πάλι γράψει (εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ).
Είναι θέμα το πως γίνεται η επικοινωνία σε αυτά (έναντι των ενσύρματων) και τεχνολογικός περιορισμός βάσει του προτύπου, πέραν των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών του εξοπλισμού και εξωτερικών παραγόντων. 
Η κεραία που έχει τον ρόλο του κεντρικού ΑΡ, έχει δυνατότητα μέχρι εν σημείου. Όταν αυξηθούν οι συνδέσεις πάνω της, αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα και χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση του κόμβου με επιπλέον ΑΡ.
Είναι ένας συνεχής πόλεμος, με αυξομειώσεις στην εμπειρία του χρήστη. Αλλά ακόμη και αυτοί να παραμένουν οι ίδιοι, δεν κάνουν την ίδια χρήση όλοι την ημέρα.

----------


## cmeles

Συμφωνω με ολα αυτα που γραφεις αλλα ακου λιγο την υποθεση μου. Εχοντας ως baseline το round time σε 8.8.8.8 απο nova στα 24-32 ms και βλεποντας την sky υπαρχει διακυμανση απο 35-60+ms.
 Βλεπω οτι ο εξοπλισμος μπορει να προσθετει απο 5-10 ms μεχρι το πρωτο hop. Αν αυτο ειναι το εκγενες delay του "αερα" τοτε μεσω ενους trace βλεπουμε οτι το jitter προστιθεται σε καποιο απο τα hop του
παροχου. Δεν ξερω αν φταιει η αρχιτεκτονικη των κεραιων τους στο ηρακλειο ή το infrastructure πριν βγει το πακετο στη synapsecom αν και δεν δεχομαι την δικαιολογια οτι αφου ασυρματο = μεγαλο ping / jitter.

----------


## jkoukos

To βλέπεις και υπολογίζεις από την μία πλευρά, αλλά στην πραγματική επικοινωνία υπάρχει διαφορά λόγω του τρόπου που εκτελείται. Χοντρικά είτε σε ενσύρματη σύνδεση είτε σε ασύρματη, η επικοινωνία γίνεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Καταρχήν τα δεδομένα που θέλουμε να στείλουμε (ας πούμε ζητάμε να διαβάσουμε μία σελίδα σε έναν ιστότοπο), μοιράζονται σε μικρά πακέτα (π.χ. 64 bits), ανάλογα το συνολικό τους μέγεθος.
Τα πακέτα αυτά φθάνουν στον δικό μας router και στη συνέχεια προωθούνται προς τα έξω ένα-ένα, αλλά όχι ταυτόχρονα.Φεύγει το πρώτο πακέτο και φθάνει στον server του ιστότοπου, που θα απαντήσει με την σειρά του ότι το έλαβε και ότι περιμένει το επόμενο.Ο Router μόλις λάβει την απάντηση με το ΟΚ, θα προωθήσει το δεύτερο πακέτο, κ.ο.κ. Αν κάποιο πακέτο δεν φθάσει σωστά, ο server ενημερώνει σχετικά και ζητά επαναπροώθησή του (πράγμα που φέρνει καθυστέρηση).

Μέχρι αυτή την στιγμή απλά το δικό μας ερώτημα έφθασε ακέραιο στον server. Ωστόσο πρέπει να γίνει και η αντίστοιχη επικοινωνία από αυτόν προς τον router, ώστε να φθάσουν τα δεδομένα της ιστοσελίδας σε μας και να εμφανισθούν στην οθόνη. Όλη αυτή η διαδικασία μεταφράζεται σε πραγματικό χρόνο, ενός και μόνο ερωτήματος. Αν πρόκειται π.χ. για παιχνίδι, καταλαβαίνεις ότι γίνεται συνεχώς, οπότε για διάφορους λόγους, δεν θα είναι σταθερή αυτή η ταχύτητα και ούτε με την ίδια απόκριση, ειδικά αν υπάρχουν και άλλες συσκευές στο δίκτυό μας που και αυτές θέλουν την δικιά τους επικοινωνία, που αναγκαστικά θα γίνει από την μία και μοναδική σύνδεση με τον έξω κόσμο.

Ο έλεγχος των ping και traceroute, γίνεται με ένα μόνο πακέτο (32 bits πληροφορία) όπου κάνουμε ένα echo request και περιμένουμε το αντίστοιχο echo reply. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχει τεράστια διαφορά έναντι του συνολικού χρόνου απόκρισης της πραγματικής επικοινωνίας λόγω των αναγκαστικά περισσότερων πακέτων χρήσης. Απλά μας δείχνει την γενική εικόνα (όπως και το OKLA) της σύνδεσης, όχι όμως την πραγματική.

Κι εδώ σταματούν οι ομοιότητες και ξεκινούν οι διαφορές της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ ενσύρματων και ασύρματων δικτύων.
Στα ασύρματα (σε αντίθεση με τα ενσύρματα) η επικοινωνία είναι Half Duplex, που σημαίνει ότι στην ίδια μονάδα του χρόνου (π.χ. 1 sec) το ΑΡ είτε θα στέλνει δεδομένα είτε θα λαμβάνει. Ποτέ και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα.
Π.χ. από μία ενσύρματη θύρα Gibabit μπορούν να φύγουν και να ληφθούν ταυτόχρονα συνολικά 2000Mbps δεδομένα. Αλλά το ΑΡ προς/από ίδια την θύρα μπορεί να έχει μόνο 1000Mbps συνολικά δεδομένα.
Με απλά λόγια το δικό σου ΑΡ θα στείλει το πρώτο πακέτο στο κεντρικό ΑΡ του παρόχου πάνω στο βουνό και αυτό με την σειρά του θα το στείλει ενσύρματα προς τον router της εταιρείας και από εκεί στον server.Όλη αυτή την ώρα εσύ ακόμη κάθεσαι και περιμένεις την πρώτη απάντηση. Αφού ολοκληρωθεί όλος ο κύκλος, κάποια στιγμή αργότερα θα εμφανισθούν οι πληροφορίες στην οθόνη.

Τώρα θα ρωτήσεις, μα τόσο μεγάλη είναι η καθυστέρηση, από την στιγμή που και στις 2 περιπτώσεις γίνονται τα ίδια και απλά προστίθεται ένα hop; Λογική η απορία αλλά έχει και συνέχεια.
Όταν έχουμε PtP ζεύξη, δηλαδή μόνο 2 ΑΡ να μιλούν μεταξύ τους, η διαφορά είναι αμελητέα της τάξης το πολύ 1-2 ms. Το πράγμα αλλάζει και σοβαρεύει όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ζεύξεις PtMP, δηλαδή ένα κεντρικό ΑΡ στο οποίο συνδέονται και επικοινωνούν ταυτόχρονα πολλά άλλα ως Clients, όπως δηλαδή η περίπτωση της Sky με τους πελάτες της (αλλά και στο εσωτερικό μας δίκτυο μεταξύ ασύρματων συσκευών με τον router).

Εδώ το κεντρικό ΑΡ έχει να κάνει με ταυτόχρονες πολλαπλές αιτήσεις δρομολόγησης πακέτων. Αλλά δεν φεύγουν όλα μαζί, μα το καθένα με την σειρά, όπως εξηγήσαμε παραπάνω.
Ωστόσο το μεγάλο θέμα είναι ότι η επικοινωνία, πέραν του ότι είναι Half Duplex, γίνεται με έναν Client κάθε φορά και όχι ταυτόχρονα με πολλούς*. Οπότε εκεί που θα έκανε π.χ. μόλις 1 ms να δεχθεί τα πακέτα του ενός, τώρα θέλει χοντρικά πολλαπλάσιο χρόνο για να φύγουν μόνο τα πρώτα πακέτα όλων των clients και φυσικά το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις απαντήσεις που θα λάβουν αυτοί.
Και αυτό μόνο για την πρώτη φουρνιά των πακέτων. Βάλε και τα υπόλοιπα μαζί, καθώς και περιπτώσεις αστοχίας παραλαβής και επαναπροώθησης ή  απωλειών λόγω θορύβου από γειτονικά ασύρματα δίκτυα, άρα καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο χρόνος εκτοξεύεται.

Για τον λόγο αυτό ποτέ δεν είναι σταθερή η απόκριση, ειδικά αν ο φόρτος είναι αυξημένος. Και όσο μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός των ενεργών συνδέσεων τα πράγματα πάντα θα γίνονται χειρότερα.
Και γι' αυτό λέμε ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως σχέση και ούτε σύγκριση μεταξύ ενσύρματων και ασύρματων δικτύων.

* Υπάρχουν διάφορες τεχνικές ώστε να μοιράζεται χρόνος και προτεραιότητα που αποδίδει το κεντρικό ΑΡ στους clients ή/και να επικοινωνούν ταυτόχρονα περισσότεροι (μην φανταστείς κάποιο σοβαρό νούμερο), ανάλογα διάφορους αλγόριθμους, αλλά αναφέρω την γενική λειτουργία και τον τρόπο επικοινωνίας μεταξύ τους.

----------


## cmeles

Πολυ ωραια εξηγηση σε laymans terms, του tcp handshake και του 802.11 το point μου ομως δεν ηταν για ποιο λογο θα υπαρχει καθηστερηση σε μια συνδεση πανω στο tcp. Ειναι πως θα πρεπει να κανουν morph το architecture του p2mp ετσι ωστε να ελαχιστοποιησουν τα προβληματα που μολις πολυ επιτυχως ανεφερες.

----------


## jkoukos

Θα γίνει θεωρητικά και αυτό στο επερχόμενο 802.11ax, αλλά θα χρειασθεί αλλαγή (και όχι απλά αναβάθμιση) όλου του εξοπλισμού (παρόχων και πελατών.
Με το σημερινό πρότυπο, απλά είναι αδύνατον και το ξεχνάμε.

----------


## FGuile

> Υπαρχει καποιος που εχει κανει load balance τον παροχο του με την Sky? Ενδιαφερομαι να βαλω sky γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη με ΟΤΕ ειμαι στα 7 απο τα 24, απο την αλλη ομως δεν θελω να μεινω μονο με την Sky λογω του ping στα online games. Η περιπτωση του speedbooster απο τον οτε ειναι εκτος λογω του οτι δεν πιανω πουθενα 4g εδω. 
> 
> Αξιζει να κανω load balance τις γραμμες με ενα tplink 470 για το εξτρα bandwidth? Θα εχω θεματα στο ping ετσι? Εστω οτι συνδεω το load balance router, τα αλλα 2 ρουτερ μπορουν να εχουν το wifi ενεργοποιημενο?


Με το load balancing τι θελεις να κανεις? "ενωση" γραμμων ή failover?

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα γίνει θεωρητικά και αυτό στο επερχόμενο 802.11ax, αλλά θα χρειασθεί αλλαγή (και όχι απλά αναβάθμιση) όλου του εξοπλισμού (παρόχων και πελατών.
> Με το σημερινό πρότυπο, απλά είναι αδύνατον και το ξεχνάμε.


Αυτο ομως πιθανοτατα δεν θα γινει νωριτερα απο οτι σε βαθος 2-3 ετων. Ακομα ειναι λιγο αγουρο κατα τη γνωμη μου το ax.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο όρος. Δηλαδή μοίρασμα του φόρτου της διαδικτυακής επικοινωνίας μεταξύ όλων των συνδέσεων που έχει κάποιος. Υπό προϋποθέσεις, παίζει και Bonding (ένωση) των συνδέσεων.

Για τον λόγο αυτό στο κατεβατό που έγραψα περί λειτουργίας των ασύρματων δικτύων δεν το ανέφερα. Άσε πρώτα να έρθει και να το δούμε στην πράξη και χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε το κόστος αναβάθμισης όλων των συσκευών μας.

----------


## FGuile

> Εμενα που εξαρταται η δουλεια μου απο αυτο ειναι καταστροφη. αν συνεχιστει θα γυρισω πισω σε παραδοσιακο παροχο δεν ειχα τοσα θεματα. Δε γιινεται εκει που μιλαμε 3 ατμα απο ολο το κοσμο α τους λεω επεσε η συνδεση και να ψαχνω συνδεση απο το κινητο πχ


Εμενα παλι μυστηριωδως απο το Νοεμβρη, δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις παρα μονο σπανια κ αυτες ολιγολεπτες. Και μαλιστα απο Ρογδια. Θυμαμαι 3 φορες ολες κ ολες να εχει συμβει κ δεν ηταν παρα του λεπτου ή του 5λεπτου. Εκτος απο 2 φορες που ειδοποιηθηκα με mail οτι θα εχω θεμα γιατι θα κανουν μαζικη αναβαθμιση.

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ναι τα ασυρματα σιγουρα δεν ειναι τοσο σταθερα οσο χαλκος-οπτικη, αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει γενικο θεμα ή εργασιες ολα δουλευουν καλα. Σιγουρα αν εχεις πχ μια 100αρα συνδεση το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι απο τον διακυμαινομενο φορτο μεσα στην μερα θα υπαρχουν στιγμες που θα ειναι κατω απο 100. Μπορεις πχ για ωρα την ημερα να πεσεις στα 50-60. Κανα 2ωρο μεσα στη μερα μπορει να παει 70-80. Αλλα και παλι λογικο το βρισκω και εντος προδιαγραφων.

Το θεμα με το ping ειναι γενικο αυτη τη στιγμη και θεωρω πως ειναι συνδιαστικο της μεγαλης αυξησης των συνδρομητων μαζι με το γεγονος οτι ο κεντρικος κορμος ειναι φορτωμενος λογω της καραντινας.

Τωρα επειδη ειναι ενα νεο δικτυο που φτιαχνεται σταδιακα θα υπαρχουν συνεχεις ρυθμισεις που θα φερνουν διαφορα αποτελεσματα. Οπως ειπε και ο @jkoukos οσο αυξανονται οι συνδρομητες , χρειζονται περισσοτερα AP στους κομβους, οποτε μεχρι να αναπτυχθει ενας Α αριθμος χρηστων, θα συμβαινουν μπουκωματα, καθως θα χρειαζονται αναβαθμισεις. Σκεψου πως ηταν το 2005 οταν ξεκινουσαν τα πρωτα ADSL και προσθεσε οτι τοτε επεφτε και πολυ χρημα απο Οτε για να στηθουν τα δικτυα.... Σκεψου οτι και στα adsl προσθετονταν καρτες στα dslam ή και νεα dslam σταδιακα και οσο αυξανονταν οι χρηστες.

----------


## ththan

Το τελευταίο 48ωρο απολαμβάνω πραγματικά και ταχύτητα και σταθερότητα...μακάρι να κρατήσει!!!

----------


## vaspater

Καντε μια δοκιμη στη γραμμη εργαλειων πληκτρολογωντας στο μαυρο παραθυρο ping www.google.com - t και εκει που βλεπετε το κατεβατο με τα νουμερα αν σας γραφει request timed error υπαρχει προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων που μπορει βεβαια καποιους να μην τους επηρεαζει εμενα μ επηρεαζει λογω τηλεδιασκεψεων. Συνδεσα και κατευθειαν το φορητο στο καλωδιο που ερχεται απο την κεραια στο ρουτερ και παλι τα ιδια. Το ξαναειπα για πολλοστη φορα στους τεχνικους και περιμενω. Εχω 24αρα αρα δεν ισχυει οτι οι μικρες ταχυτητες δεν εχουν προβληματα επισης επειδη ειπωθηκε οτι οι ασυρματες συνδεσεις πρεπει να ειναι συμπληρωματικες των αλλων ρωτας τον αλλο ομως αν μπορει να πληρωνει δυο παροχους;

----------


## FGuile

Αποψε στις 21.00 - 22.00 το βραδυ θα κανουμε ενα live στο discord με καλεσμενο τον υπευθυνο τεχνικου τμηματος της Sky. Θα μπορειτε να στειλετε και αποριες ή ερωτησεις. Σας δινω το link προσκληση για οποιον ενδιαφερεται.

https://discordapp.com/invite/6BSveC...JF017l37fbe1Ls

----------


## 2048dsl

> Αποψε στις 21.00 - 22.00 το βραδυ θα κανουμε ενα live στο discord με καλεσμενο τον υπευθυνο τεχνικου τμηματος της Sky. Θα μπορειτε να στειλετε και αποριες ή ερωτησεις. Σας δινω το link προσκληση για οποιον ενδιαφερεται.
> 
> https://discordapp.com/invite/6BSveC...JF017l37fbe1Ls


Ερωτήσεις τεχνικού ενδιαφέροντος μόνο για την Κρήτη η γενικά για όπου είναι διαθέσιμο το δίκτυο της skyrelecom;

----------


## manosvitacar

Μόλις έστειλα ένα mail για να ενημερωθώ σε λιγότερο από τρία λεπτά με κάλεσαν ,το ερώτημα που έκανα είναι τώρα είμαι στην cosmote με δυο κανάλια φωνής και 50vbsl ρώτησα λοιπόν για φορητότητα τον δυο αριθμών και αν υποστηρίζουν δυο κανάλια φωνής η κυρία που με κάλεσε μου είπε ότι ναι γίνεται ,όντως γίνεται το έχει κάνει κάποιος ?

----------


## dimyok

Δηλαδή έχεις Isdn vdsl 50 και θα εγκαταλειψεις σταθερή γραμμή για να πας μόνο ασύρματα ; Παρακινδυνευμενο το βρίσκω εγώ θα κρατούσα και σταθερή οπωσδήποτε ...

----------


## jkoukos

Στην VoIP τηλεφωνία μπορούμε να έχουμε όσα κανάλια φωνής θέλουμε.
Όλοι οι τρίτοι VoIP πάροχοι δίνουν στάνταρτ 2 κανάλια με κάθε αριθμό κι επιπλέον με έξτρα χρέωση.

Με απλά λόγια κάνοντας φορητότητα τον αριθμό σου, θα έχεις σίγουρα δύο κανάλια, όταν δε ΟΤΕ και στους άλλους κανονικούς παρόχους το πληρώνεις έξτρα.

----------


## manosvitacar

Φυσικά και δεν φεύγω από cosmote γιατί και χρηματικά είναι ποιο ακριβή απλά μια ερώτηση έκανα .
Το μόνο που με χαλάει στην cosmote είναι ότι αν και voip εμφανίζει πάντα μόνο το κεφαλικό νούμερο .

----------


## FGuile

> Ερωτήσεις τεχνικού ενδιαφέροντος μόνο για την Κρήτη η γενικά για όπου είναι διαθέσιμο το δίκτυο της skyrelecom;


Μπορεις να ρωτησεις και για εκτος Κρητης. Δε νομιζω να εχει προβλημα να απαντηθει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αποψε στις 21.00 - 22.00 το βραδυ θα κανουμε ενα live στο discord με καλεσμενο τον υπευθυνο τεχνικου τμηματος της Sky. Θα μπορειτε να στειλετε και αποριες ή ερωτησεις. Σας δινω το link προσκληση για οποιον ενδιαφερεται.
> 
> https://discordapp.com/invite/6BSveC...JF017l37fbe1Ls


Καλά θα ήταν να το ακούγαμε.. Αλλά που να κάνεις εγγραφή τώρα...
Αν και δεν φαίνεται δύσκολο.. Θα δούμε..

----------


## 2048dsl

> Μπορεις να ρωτησεις και για εκτος Κρητης. Δε νομιζω να εχει προβλημα να απαντηθει.


ευχαριστώ

----------


## vaspater

για να αποκαταστησω την αληθεια ηρθε ο τεχνικος πριν απο λιγο........το θεμα μου ηταν καποιες διακοπες που ειχα στο webex μερικων δευτερολεπτων και χαμηλες ταχυτητες αποδειχτηκε οτι δεν φταιει σε τιποτα η sky telecom.....η γραμμη μου ειναι πολυ καλη οταν μετρατε την ταχυτητα με speedtest by ookla να επιλεγετε σερβερ του οτε και οχι οποιον βρισκει το speedtest επισης στη γραμμη εργαλειων αν πληκτρολογησετε cmd και μετα στη μαυρη οθονη ping www.google.com χωρις το -t θα δειτε αν χανετε πραγματικα πακετα η οχι αν προσθεσετε το -t στην εντολη καποιες φορες θα σας κανει request timed out που συμβαινει παντου και θα νομιζετε οτι συμβαινει κατι σοβαρο ενω δεν ειναι ετσι......για τα pings θα φτιαχτουνε το επομενο διαστημα οσον αφορα τουλαχιστον τη γραμμη τη δικη μου δεν εχω προβλημα και θελω να ζητησω συγνωμη και απο τους τεχνικους της εταιρειας που τους ταλαιπωρησα.Για το τηλ θα το παρακολουθω καποιες φορες φαινεται να γινονται καποιες διακοπες και μπορει να χρειαζεται να μου κανουνε καποια ρυθμιση αλλα απο αποσταση.Τέλος καλό όλα καλά οι οποιες διακοπες πιθανον να οφειλονται σε μενα σε αλλους λογους που μπορει να εχουνε σχεση ειτε με το φορητο μου ειτε με το ιδιο το webex το προγραμμα τηλεδιασκεψεων.Όλα αυτά που σας λέω μου τα είπε ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας και γιαυτο τα γραφω για να βοηθησω να μην την πατησει και καποιος αλλος που θα νομιζει οτι κατι φταιει σε σχεση με τη εταιρεια ενω δεν ειναι ετσι στην πραγματικοητητα.Παιρνω απο Γιουχτα τελικά.

----------


## griniaris

> για να αποκαταστησω την αληθεια ηρθε ο τεχνικος πριν απο λιγο........το θεμα μου ηταν καποιες διακοπες που ειχα στο webex μερικων δευτερολεπτων και χαμηλες ταχυτητες αποδειχτηκε οτι δεν φταιει σε τιποτα η sky telecom.....η γραμμη μου ειναι πολυ καλη οταν μετρατε την ταχυτητα με speedtest by ookla να επιλεγετε σερβερ του οτε και οχι οποιον βρισκει το speedtest επισης στη γραμμη εργαλειων *αν πληκτρολογησετε cmd και μετα στη μαυρη οθονη ping www.google.com χωρις το -t θα δειτε αν χανετε πραγματικα πακετα η οχι αν προσθεσετε το -t στην εντολη καποιες φορες θα σας κανει request timed out που συμβαινει παντου και θα νομιζετε οτι συμβαινει κατι σοβαρο ενω δεν ειναι ετσι.*.....για τα pings θα φτιαχτουνε το επομενο διαστημα οσον αφορα τουλαχιστον τη γραμμη τη δικη μου δεν εχω προβλημα και θελω να ζητησω συγνωμη και απο τους τεχνικους της εταιρειας που τους ταλαιπωρησα.Για το τηλ θα το παρακολουθω καποιες φορες φαινεται να γινονται καποιες διακοπες και μπορει να χρειαζεται να μου κανουνε καποια ρυθμιση αλλα απο αποσταση.Τέλος καλό όλα καλά οι οποιες διακοπες πιθανον να οφειλονται σε μενα σε αλλους λογους που μπορει να εχουνε σχεση ειτε με το φορητο μου ειτε με το ιδιο το webex το προγραμμα τηλεδιασκεψεων.Όλα αυτά που σας λέω μου τα είπε ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας και γιαυτο τα γραφω για να βοηθησω να μην την πατησει και καποιος αλλος που θα νομιζει οτι κατι φταιει σε σχεση με τη εταιρεια ενω δεν ειναι ετσι στην πραγματικοητητα.Παιρνω απο Γιουχτα τελικά.


Για να αποκαταστησουμε την αληθεια....

το cmd = command prompt = γραμμη εντολων 

το ping google.com    με  το   ping -t google.com  ΔΕΝ εχει καμμια διαφορα στον τροπο λειτουργιας της εντολης.

Η μοναδικη διαφορα ειναι πως αντι να στειλει μόνο 4 πακετα και να περιμενει να παρει απαντηση για το ποσο γρηγορα εγινε η μεταφορα.... στελνει συνεχεια.
Οποτε το να κανει timeout ....  καπου χανονται πακετα.  Δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη συμπεριφορα αυτη.

Αν ειναι ολα σωστα, μπορει να τρεχει και ολη νυχτα στελνοντας πακετα και να μην χαθει κανενα.

Επισης καλο ειναι να ΜΗΝ χρησιμοποιουνται ολα αυτα τα speedtest-οειδη site. ειναι αναξιοπιστα. 
Μονο με ftp ενα μεγαλο αρχειο θα δουμε την πραγματικη ταχυτητα της γραμμης.

----------


## vaspater

Ο τεχνικος ισχυριστηκε οτι σε ολους τους παροχους θα δεις αν δωσεις αυτην την εντολη οτι μια φορα στο τοσο μπορει να χαθουν πακετα. Στο δικο του υπολογιστη οταν συνδεθηκε στην κεραια ειδε οτι τουλαχιστον για 3.5 ωρες δεν ειχα διακοπες και μου το εδειξε. Οταν εβαλα ping google.com μου εβγαζε 0% packet loss ενω με το - t εβγαζε καποιες φορες requested timed out. Το συμπερασμα ηταν οτι η γραμμη μου δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα τωρα ακομα κι αν θεωρησουμε οτι δεν θαπρεπε καθολου να βγαζει request timed out το προβλημα δεν ειναι στη γραμμη αλλα ειτε στο φορητο ειτε σε κατι αλλο παντως δεν ειναι θεμα της sky telecom.

----------


## GregoirX23

Μπορεί τη στιγμή που έκανες το σκέτο ping να μην έχανε πακέτο.. Αλλά αντί να το κάνει μόνο του με το -t, αν το έκανες συνεχόμενα το απλό ping χειροκίνητα με την άλλη εντολή, μπορεί να το πετύχαινες σε στιγμή που να έχανε πακέτο.. Συνεχόμενα όμως, όχι με χρονικά κενά.. Αυτή είναι στην ουσία η διαφορά τους όπως σου εξηγήθηκε πάνω.. 
Τι να το κάνει μόνο του συνεχόμενα με το -t, τι να το κάνεις εσύ σκέτο το ping συνέχεια δίνοντας την μία εντολή μετά την άλλη..

----------


## vaspater

Oι διακοπες με το - t δεν ηταν συνεχομενες ηταν μια φορα στο τοσο. Αυτο θεωρηθηκε απο τον τεχνικο φυσιολογικο.

----------


## dimyok

Δε ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο αλλά σαν αναφορά ας πούμε το  4G της cote δεν έχει καθόλου packet loss
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
 Minimum = 107ms, Maximum = 129ms, Average = 117ms Οk από υστέρηση έχει θέμα γιαυτό σκέφτομαι τη sky ...

Nova fastpath Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 23ms, Maximum = 23ms, Average = 23ms και περίπου στο 40 ms είναι η wind

----------


## FGuile

Βασικα και το ftp test του Οτε εδω κ καιρο δεν δειχνει την πραγματικη ταχυτητα της συνδεσης. Μονο με πραγματικες πηγες.

timeouts μπορουν να συμβουν στον οποιονδηποτε. Ειδικα αυτη τη περιοδο.

Για οσους δεν το μαθανε την Δευτερα το πρωι μην φρικαρετε αν δεν εχετε συνδεση για κανενα 2ωρο, θα αλλαξουν ενα μεγαλο ρουτερ απο την μερια τους.

----------


## vaspater

Δοκιμασε απο nvidia. Το θεμα ειναι να αφησεις να τρεχουν αρκετες ωρες τα νουμερα στη μαυρη οθονη και μετα να το διακοψεις για να δεις.

----------


## niki37

παιδια ενδιαφερομαι να βαλω sky εντυπωσεις ???  και θελω να το συνδυάσω με VoiP τηλ καμια εταιρια να προτεινετε ??..παρεπιπτοντως εχει βαλει sky κανενα παιδι απο καμινια ηρακλειο κρητης ...να μας πει τη γνωμη του και της εντυπωσεις του μεχρι  τωρα  ?

----------


## FGuile

Απο οσο γνωριζω εχουν βαλει στα καμινια και λειτουργει. Μια χαρα ειναι κ αν κανει κ αυτα που προσφατα ειπαν παμε για μεγαλα πραγματα. Μπορουν και οι ιδιοι να σου δωσουν τηλεφωνια voip αλλα μπορεις να βαλεις κ καποιον αλλο παροχο οπως yuboto, omnivoice,modulus κτλ.

----------


## niki37

ειδικα Για modulus εχω ακουσει καλα λογια ..και αμα ειναι αληθεια οτι τον χρονο δινεις 15 ευρω ??? το αγνουσα αυτο το θεμα τελειως με της VoiP Εταιριες και το ανακαλυψα απο εδω μεσα απο αλλους χρηστες σ ευχαρισω πολυ για την απαντηση φιλε μου !!!

----------


## griniaris

> ειδικα Για modulus εχω ακουσει καλα λογια ..και αμα ειναι αληθεια οτι τον χρονο δινεις 15 ευρω ??? το αγνουσα αυτο το θεμα τελειως με της VoiP Εταιριες και το ανακαλυψα απο εδω μεσα απο αλλους χρηστες σ ευχαρισω πολυ για την απαντηση φιλε μου !!!


Σε voip παροχο για την τηλεφωνια πληρωνεις ...
1) 15 περιπου ευρω τον χρονο για να εχεις τις υπηρεσιες με 2 καναλια φωνης
2) συνηθως 15 ευρω εφαπαξ αν θες να μεταφερεις σε αυτους τον δικο σου τηλεφωνικο αριθμο. 
3) το κοστος των εξερχομενων κλησεων που θα κανεις με την μορφη προ-πληρωμης . (η οποια για μενα ειναι ικανοποιητικη η τιμη της) .
4) το κοστος του εξοπλισμου . Μπορεις να ξεκινησεις με 35€ με ενα voip adapter , και φτανει οσο μπορεις να φανταστεις. 

Για μενα... κανε το νουμερο σου voip και γινε ανεξαρτητος. τερμα πια τα προβληματα της τηλεφωνιας.

----------


## FGuile

Η Omnivoice ειναι η φτηνοτερη αν δεν κανω λαθος κ περιεργως εχει αρκετα καλη ποιοτητα κλησεων. Τουλαχιστον απο την δικη μου εμπειρια.

----------


## niki37

> Σε voip παροχο για την τηλεφωνια πληρωνεις ...
> 1) 15 περιπου ευρω τον χρονο για να εχεις τις υπηρεσιες με 2 καναλια φωνης
> 2) συνηθως 15 ευρω εφαπαξ αν θες να μεταφερεις σε αυτους τον δικο σου τηλεφωνικο αριθμο. 
> 3) το κοστος των εξερχομενων κλησεων που θα κανεις με την μορφη προ-πληρωμης . (η οποια για μενα ειναι ικανοποιητικη η τιμη της) .
> 4) το κοστος του εξοπλισμου . Μπορεις να ξεκινησεις με 35€ με ενα voip adapter , και φτανει οσο μπορεις να φανταστεις. 
> 
> Για μενα... κανε το νουμερο σου voip και γινε ανεξαρτητος. τερμα πια τα προβληματα της τηλεφωνιας.


Ευχαριστω φιλε εισουν πολυ κατατοπιστικός ...!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Παρένθεση! Τα 15€ τον χρόνο αφορούν την περίπτωση που θέλουμε να έχουμε και να διατηρούμε κανονικό γεωγραφικό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό (συνήθως αυτό θέλουμε) και τον κάνουμε φορητότητα.

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έχει σύνδεση VoIP χωρίς γεωγραφικό αριθμό (όποτε δεν υπάρχει φορητότητα) και δεν πληρώνει τα 15€. Στην περίπτωση αυτή μας δίνεται ένας εσωτερικός αριθμός από το δίκτυο του παρόχου μη γεωγραφικός. Μέσω αυτού μπορούμε να έχουμε κανονικά εξερχόμενες κλήσεις σε όλο τον πλανήτη, αλλά εισερχόμενες μόνο από άλλους συνδρομητές του ίδιου παρόχου ή μέσω IP dialing, εφόσον το επιτρέπουν και οι 2 πάροχοι (καλούντος και καλούμενου).

----------


## niki37

> Παρένθεση! Τα 15€ τον χρόνο αφορούν την περίπτωση που θέλουμε να έχουμε και να διατηρούμε κανονικό γεωγραφικό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό (συνήθως αυτό θέλουμε) και τον κάνουμε φορητότητα.
> 
> Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έχει σύνδεση VoIP χωρίς γεωγραφικό αριθμό (όποτε δεν υπάρχει φορητότητα) και δεν πληρώνει τα 15€. Στην περίπτωση αυτή μας δίνεται ένας εσωτερικός αριθμός από το δίκτυο του παρόχου μη γεωγραφικός. Μέσω αυτού μπορούμε να έχουμε κανονικά εξερχόμενες κλήσεις σε όλο τον πλανήτη, αλλά εισερχόμενες μόνο από άλλους συνδρομητές του ίδιου παρόχου ή μέσω IP dialing, εφόσον το επιτρέπουν και οι 2 πάροχοι (καλούντος και καλούμενου).


Nα διατηρησω κανονικο γεωγραφικο αριθμο με ενδιαφερει ...για εξωτερικο δεν μ απασχολει ...ευχαριστω φιλε τωρα αρχιζω και τα μαθαινω για να ξεφυγω απο παλειες πρακτικες  και οικονομικα ασυμφορες ...

----------


## niki37

παιδια τα φωτα σας ...στη sky τι ...Router εχουνε ?? ...και αν εγω μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω δικο μ Router ??

----------


## wlp

Φυσικά και μπορείς, εγώ αυτό που μου δώσανε το έχω ακόμα σφραγισμένο στο κουτί του.

----------


## FGuile

Βασικα το ρουτερ που κανονιζει τα της συνδεσης σου ειναι η κεραια , που ειναι κλειδωμενη στους χρηστες. Απο εκει κ περα βαζεις οτι ρουτερ θες εσυ. Θα συστηνα να παρεις ενα με 1000αρι Interface στις lan αν βαλεις ταχυτητα πανω απο 50 μεγα ή αν σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις στο μελλον. Τα ρουτερ που δινει η Sky ειναι ουτως ή αλλως ρυθμισμενα σε bridge mode (μπορεις να το αλλαξεις αν θες για τους δικους σου λογους), που σημαινει με απλα λογια οτι λιγο πολυ λειτουργει σαν ενα switch με λιγες παραπανω δυνατοτητες.

Προσωπικα αν κανω δευτερη συνδεση με Sky καποια στιγμη σε αλλο σπιτι, θα εβαζα την μεγαλυτερη κεραια και ρουτερ θα εβαζα δικο μου κ δεν θα επαιρνα της Sky, ασχετως τι ταχυτητα θα εβαζα. Ξαναλεω προσωπικη αποψη κ επιλογη.

----------


## niki37

> Βασικα το ρουτερ που κανονιζει τα της συνδεσης σου ειναι η κεραια , που ειναι κλειδωμενη στους χρηστες. Απο εκει κ περα βαζεις οτι ρουτερ θες εσυ. Θα συστηνα να παρεις ενα με 1000αρι Interface στις lan αν βαλεις ταχυτητα πανω απο 50 μεγα ή αν σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις στο μελλον. Τα ρουτερ που δινει η Sky ειναι ουτως ή αλλως ρυθμισμενα σε bridge mode (μπορεις να το αλλαξεις αν θες για τους δικους σου λογους), που σημαινει με απλα λογια οτι λιγο πολυ λειτουργει σαν ενα switch με λιγες παραπανω δυνατοτητες.
> 
> Προσωπικα αν κανω δευτερη συνδεση με Sky καποια στιγμη σε αλλο σπιτι, θα εβαζα την μεγαλυτερη κεραια και ρουτερ θα εβαζα δικο μου κ δεν θα επαιρνα της Sky, ασχετως τι ταχυτητα θα εβαζα. Ξαναλεω προσωπικη αποψη κ επιλογη.


σ ευχαριστω χρισιμες παρατηρησεις και εγω ειχα στο μυαλο μου ενα router αυτο εδω https://www.tp-link.com/us/home-netw...archer-ax1500/ θα με ενδιεφερε η γνωμη σου ....

----------


## FGuile

Γενικα εχω θετικη αποψη για τα προιοντα της tp-link νομιζω ειναι πολυ τιμια για τα λεφτα που κανουν. Απο router, load balancer ή switch που εχω, δεν με εχει προβληματισει κανενα. Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι πολυ καινουργιο που σημαινει οτι θα βγουν μερικα firmware update για να μην πω και hardware revisions. Φαινεται ενδιαφερουσα αγορα και το user feedback ειναι θετικο απο οτι βλεπω μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## tsagion

https://www.gr-ix.gr/el/2020/05/05/%...ns-skytelecom/

----------


## FGuile

Νομιζω το αρθρο περιγραφει αρκετα καλα την υπαρχουσα κατασταση των δικτυων και την ασταθεια που υπαρχει αυτη την εποχη.

https://www.pcgamer.com/riot-covid-1...R_izyBj0C6qVvo

----------


## dimyok

Νο σιτ ... Όλοι μαζί να κατεβάζουν τα 102 gb του RDR2 κλάταρε  :Razz:

----------


## Gkat

Γεια σας...

Να πω οτι εδω και 2 βδομαδες περίπου με Sky...AirFiber35

Στην αρχή όλα καλά....κανω και το try n buy...ασύρματες ταχύτητες - οχι ethernet- απο 30 έως και 33mbps...και ας ειχα ψηλά δεντρα μπρος απ το σπιτι μου

Κόβει ο δήμος τα δεντρα και τυγχάνει να ξεκινανε τα προβληματα...ξερετε για πια περιοχη μιλαω...οαση...κεντρο δλδ...σχεδον

Ταχύτητες να πεφτουν καθετα και να μην μπορει να ανεβασει ουτε μεχρι 24...ping δε το λεω καν...μιλαω με τεχνικους...ερχετε το παληκαρι...ανεβαινουμε ταρατσα...

Οπου και αν το γυριζε μεχρι 27 βαρια....και ping τα ιδια...

Τωρα εδω και 2 μερες κοβεται το σημα ανα 10 λεπτα...no internet secure γραφει κλπ κλπ...μετα ξαναρχεται...και δωστου...

περιμένω να δουμε τι θα γινει....router κλπ δεν δειχνει να χει θεμα...και για κεραια καλυτερη δεν ειναι σιγουροι απο Αθηνα οτι δε θα χει προβλημα...

Τωρα τι να πω...ελεγα οτι με τα δεντρα μπροστα μου δεν πιανω ακριβως οτι ηθελα....τωρα χωρις και εχω θεματα...συγκυρια θα μ πεις?...θα συνεβαινε ετσι κι αλλιως?

Αν δεν, τοτε αντιο Sky

----------


## wlp

Εγώ είμαι down εδώ και μισή ώρα, στείλαν χτες email για αναβαθμίσεις 7:30 με 8:30, να δούμε, πήγε 8:30 κι ακόμα offline.

- - - Updated - - -

μόλις αποκαταστάθηκε, περίπου 10πμ.

----------


## niki37

παιδια ενα καλο VoiP Adapter για αγορα ??? ...αυτος ειναι καλος ??? ...https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2536362/Cis...th-Router.html

----------


## griniaris

> παιδια ενα καλο VoiP Adapter για αγορα ??? ...αυτος ειναι καλος ??? ...https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2536362/Cis...th-Router.html


Απο τα καλυτερα που υπαρχουν  . και σε πολυ καλη τιμη.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

Γειά σας! Βρίσκομαι λόγω έξω από το Ηράκλειο. Θέλω να συνδεθώ στη sky αλλά εκεί που βρίσκομαι υπάρχει ενα υψωμα απέναντι από το σπίτι μου που βλέπει γιούχτα. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει αν μπορεί να μπει εκεί η κεραία της sky και να έρθει καλώδιο μέχρι το σπίτι μου;; είναι γύρω στα 60 μέτρα. Έχει κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο κάνεις;;

----------


## Άρης13

Μεχρι 60 μετρα δεν εχεις θεμα με το καλωδιο, αρκει να εχεις καπου εκει να στηριξεις και την κεραια

----------


## jkoukos

> Απο τα καλυτερα που υπαρχουν  . και σε πολυ καλη τιμη.


Στα ίδια λεφτά παίρνει ένα Fritz 7390 και κάνει παπάδες, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τις τηλεφωνικές δυνατότητες.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

Είναι δικό μου το χωράφι δεν έχω θέμα σε αυτό. Λες να έχουν θέμα από την εταιρία επειδή θα είναι μακρυά η κεραία τους;;

----------


## niki37

> Απο τα καλυτερα που υπαρχουν  . και σε πολυ καλη τιμη.


Νασαι καλα φιλε ευχαριστω !!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Δε νομίζω ότι θα έχεις θέμα, απλά θα χρεωθείς το έξτρα κόστος καλωδίωσης και υλικών στήριξης. Αρκεί φυσικά να υπάρχει δυνατότητα στήριξης (μην περιμένεις να το βάλουν πάνω σε δέντρο) και φυσικά από εκεί που θα περάσει το καλώδιο να είναι αποκλειστικά δικιά σου περιουσία.

Υπόψη ότι πιθανότατα θα χρειαστεί και πλαστικός σωλήνας μέσα από τον οποίο θα περάσει το καλώδιο. Μην περιμένεις να το κάνουν χύμα στο κύμα.

Βέβαια μπορείς να ζητήσεις να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση εκεί που θέλεις, να συνδέσουν στο ίδιο σημείο και τον Router, εξασφαλίζοντας ότι όλα έχουν καλώς και μετά εσύ απλά να περάσεις το καλώδιο μέχρι το σπίτι, μεταφέροντας και τον Router.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή χρειάζεται πηγή τροφοδοσίας στην θέση που θα μπει η κεραία, για την λειτουργία του ΑΡ και του Router.
Μετά, η τροφοδοσία γίνεται από το ίδιο καλώδιο δικτύου, από το σπίτι.

----------


## griniaris

> Στα ίδια λεφτά παίρνει ένα Fritz 7390 και κάνει παπάδες, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τις τηλεφωνικές δυνατότητες.


Εφοσον ο συμφορουμιτης ρωταει την γνωμη μας για κατι τοσο "απλο" για εμας ...  θεωρω οτι ψαχνει κατι αξιοπιστο και ευκολο στη χρηση.  

Οποτε το να του προτεινω κατι που ειναι μεταχειρισμενο  και ταυτοχρονα πολυπλοκο στο σεταρισμα νομιζω οτι δεν θα τον εξυπηρετησει.  
Σιγουρα δεν συγκεινονται σε δυνατοτητες μεταξυ τους , αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι και τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα. 
και δεν νομιζω κιολας να βρει 7390 ευκολα απο Ελλαδα. 

Αν ηταν πιο advanced χρηστης σαφως και θα ηξερε απο μονος του  την λυση. 

Anyway.    :Razz:

----------


## Gkat

εγω να συνεχισω και να πω κατι ακομα...

αυτο με τα δεντρα που ειπα ηταν ειρωνικο για τις διακοπες στη συνδεση....ηθελα να μιλησω και για τα πουλια που πια δε πετουν προς εμας λογω κοπης δεντρων και πανε πιο περα και δεν "μεταφερουν" πια σημα να χουμε....τες πα

διαβασα για  τα "θεματα" ασυρματων-ενσυρματων διαφορες κλπ..δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα...

αυτο που με εκνευριζει αφανταστα ειναι που σε οσες εταιριες και να ρωτησα για τις ενσυρματες 100αρες γραμμες με παραπεμπουν ή απλα λενε δεν εχουν στην περιοχη...

δε λεω οτι ειναι ευκολα πραγμα να καλυφθει μια γεωγραφικη περιοχη με τη μια, και να χουμε ολοι ταυτοχρονα γρηγορο ιντερνετ...

αλλα αν υπαρχει προβλημα με οτε-εργολαβιες wind κλπ τι χρειαζεται για να λυθει ρε παιδι μου?

ειναι θεμα κομβικων-τεραστιων αναβαθμισεων, ξηλωμα που λενε να φτασουμε στο πυρηνα της γης για να χουμε πραγματα που αλλες χωρες εχουν εδω και 10ετιες?

για να σκαψουμε να βαλουμε γραμμες θελουμε παλι αδειες απο την αρχαιολογια κλπ?....δε συνεργαζονται οι δημοι?...δεν αφηνουν? τι σκ...τα χρειαζεται για να δουλεψει γρηγορα αποτελεσματικα μια ενεργεια για κατι?

δλδ εχουν 100αρες γραμμες οι Βουτες και δεν εχει μεσα στο καρακεντρο του Ηρακλειου?...

για τα ασυρματα ειπαμε...αμα ειναι να φυσαει βαρδαρης, να εχει πεφταστερια και ο ερμης να ειναι αναδρομος για να πιασουμε, δεν εχει κανενα νοημα..θα μ πεις την εβαλες ομως...ναι...προσπαθω να κανω τη δουλεια μου οπως ολοι μας...

και δεν θελω γρηγορη γραμμη για να παιζω παιχνιδια...να προλαβω καποιους....εχουμε παρει συσκευες ολοι μας, εχουμε δωσει λεφτα και υπολειτουργουν ή δε λειτουργουν καθολου γιατι μπηκαν παραπανω ατομα λεει στο δικτυο, το δικτυο δε σηκωνει, νασου το νετφλιξ να ριχνει ποιοτητες κλπ...

θα μ πεις...νταξει φιλε...τραβα σαξε μια δικη σου εταιρια και φτιαχτα να πεταν...

δεν ειναι η δουλεια μου...αυτονων που ειναι "ας παιξουν τα χερια τους"...(εννοω ξεκουνα)

αυτα..γεια σας τωρα

----------


## FGuile

Παντως οι καιρικες συνθηκες δεν το επηρρεαζουν το ασυρματο τοσο οσο πιστευεις. Περιεργο αλλα συμβαινει.

Το κοστος σκαψιματος κ τοποθετησης οπτικων ινων ειναι μεγαλο απο μονο του. Και το κοστος αυξανεται οσο αυξανεται η ΜΗ συνεργασια φορεων, προβληματικης ρυμοτομιας κτλ. Αυτος ειναι κ ο λογος που δεν θα δουμε ΠΟΤΕ εταιριες τυπου INALAN στην Κρητη.

Ας πουμε για παραδειγμα, τι σχεδια υπαρχουν για το τι υπαρχει κατω απο τους δρομους του Ηρακλειου? Ειναι ελειπεστατα για να μην πω.... ανυπαρκτα.... Μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι μια πολη αυθαιρετων. Τα νομιμα σπανιζουν. Οποτε λογικο ειναι να υπαρχει και αντιστοιχο χαος σε αναλογες υπηρεσιες που πρεπει να συνεργαστουν.

Αλλο παραδειγμα στον Αγιο Νικολαο που εδω κ πανω απο μηνα τους εχει παγωσει η μη συνεργασια της ΔΕΥΑΑΝ (τον Οτε) ενω φτιαχνουν FTTH.

Οταν πρωτοσυνδεθηκε στο Ηρακλειο η Sky , χρειαστηκε να σκαψει 400 μετρα για να συνδεθει με την οπτικη ινα. Λογικα θα χρειαζοταν το πολυ μια μερα να γινει αυτο. Τους πηρε πανω απο βδομαδα..... Οποτε καταλαβαινεις τι γινεται....

Η Wind ειναι σε πολυ κακο φεγγαρι, ψαχνοντας να πουληθει μετα μανιας. Αν αυτο δε γινει μπορει κ να πτωχευσει. Και που ξεκινησε κ βαζει τις καμπινες , θαυμα ειναι.

Γενικα οι παροχοι προσπαθουν να γλυτωσουν κοστοι εδω και πολυ καιρο, κοβοντας προσωπικο και μη αναβαθμιζοντας πραγματα που θα επρεπε.

----------


## Gkat

> Παντως οι καιρικες συνθηκες δεν το επηρρεαζουν το ασυρματο τοσο οσο πιστευεις. Περιεργο αλλα συμβαινει.
> 
> Το κοστος σκαψιματος κ τοποθετησης οπτικων ινων ειναι μεγαλο απο μονο του. Και το κοστος αυξανεται οσο αυξανεται η ΜΗ συνεργασια φορεων, προβληματικης ρυμοτομιας κτλ. Αυτος ειναι κ ο λογος που δεν θα δουμε ΠΟΤΕ εταιριες τυπου INALAN στην Κρητη.
> 
> Ας πουμε για παραδειγμα, τι σχεδια υπαρχουν για το τι υπαρχει κατω απο τους δρομους του Ηρακλειου? Ειναι ελειπεστατα για να μην πω.... ανυπαρκτα.... Μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι μια πολη αυθαιρετων. Τα νομιμα σπανιζουν. Οποτε λογικο ειναι να υπαρχει και αντιστοιχο χαος σε αναλογες υπηρεσιες που πρεπει να συνεργαστουν.
> 
> Αλλο παραδειγμα στον Αγιο Νικολαο που εδω κ πανω απο μηνα τους εχει παγωσει η μη συνεργασια της ΔΕΥΑΑΝ (τον Οτε) ενω φτιαχνουν FTTH.
> 
> Οταν πρωτοσυνδεθηκε στο Ηρακλειο η Sky , χρειαστηκε να σκαψει 400 μετρα για να συνδεθει με την οπτικη ινα. Λογικα θα χρειαζοταν το πολυ μια μερα να γινει αυτο. Τους πηρε πανω απο βδομαδα..... Οποτε καταλαβαινεις τι γινεται....
> ...



το ξανασκεφτηκα....περι προτασεων-λυσεων...

θελει πολυ δουλεια το πραμα...

οποτε "περιμενετε κυριος στην ουρα να εξυπηρετηθειτε"...

καλα να ειμαστε πανω απ ολα!

----------


## Rafail77

Μάγκες έχει κανείς κάποιο upstream πακέτο για να μας πει την εμπειρία όσον αφορά το gaming???

----------


## FGuile

Παρολο που στις upstream αλλαζει η δρομολογηση, εχω την εντυπωση πως αυτο τον καιρο δεν κανει κ μεγαλη διαφορα. Τουτεστιν αυτον τον καιρο θα εχεις αυξημενο ping και σε αυτες. Μαλλον η αιτια ειναι η διασυνδεση της Sky με την Αμερικη και την Cogent (αν θυμαμαι καλα).

----------


## Rafail77

Με static ip αλλάζει τίποτα στο πιννγκ;;;

----------


## Άρης13

Δεν θα σου αλλαξει κατι με static ip.

----------


## FGuile

Για το Ping υπομονη. Λογικα σε λιγες μερες που θα ανοιξουν ξενοδοχεια κτλ να μπορεσουν να κανουν τις τοπικες αναβαθμισεις με το συνεργειο και να φτιαξει το θεμα. Ειδωμεν!

----------


## Rafail77

Ξέρει κανείς πόσο είναι τα τέλη απενεργοποίησης σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσω κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## cmeles

Απο οσο γνωριζω τα πακετα αλλαζουν χωρις καποιο κοστος και αλλαζει η τιμολογηση απο τον επομενο λογαριασμο.

----------


## Rafail77

Εγώ εννοώ να διακόψω την συνδεση.. εντελώς

----------


## FGuile

Αν παει τοσο χαλια και εισαι δυσαρεστημενος, δε νομιζω να σου συμπεριφερθουν σαν τον Οτε και σια, θα στο διακοψουν.

----------


## Rafail77

Αν δεν φτιάξουν λίγο το πιννγκ μάλλον πως θα το διακόψω

----------


## FGuile

> Αν δεν φτιάξουν λίγο το πιννγκ μάλλον πως θα το διακόψω


Γνωμη μου περιμενε πρωτα να κατεβει το συνεργειο με το καλο Ηρακλειο και αν δεν φτιαξει με το περας των εργασιων κοψε το.

----------


## ursus445

Είχα παρομιο θέμα με το Ping και Jitter όταν ημουν σε ασύρματο πάροχο για 2 χρόνια (Fibair). Ανέβαζε ping έστω και για λίγο και για gaming ήταν ότι χειρότερο . Αρχικά λέγανε ότι δεν είχα κάλο σήμα μετά το αλλάζανε και λέγανε έχουν θέμα σε κάποιον κόμβο και θα το διορθώσουν σύντομα. Το θέμα ήταν ότι φόρτωναν με άτομα τις κεραίες και δημιουργούσε θόρυβο στα links. Δεν φταίει ο καιρός κτλπ για τα ανεβάσματα που κάνει. Πρέπει να βάλουν περισσότερες κεραίες για να χωρίσουν λίγο load. Είχα γράψει κάτι σχετικό εδώ πριν κάποιο εδώ.

----------


## Telumetar

> Είχα παρομιο θέμα με το Ping και Jitter όταν ημουν σε ασύρματο πάροχο για 2 χρόνια (Fibair). Ανέβαζε ping έστω και για λίγο και για gaming ήταν ότι χειρότερο . Αρχικά λέγανε ότι δεν είχα κάλο σήμα μετά το αλλάζανε και λέγανε έχουν θέμα σε κάποιον κόμβο και θα το διορθώσουν σύντομα. Το θέμα ήταν ότι φόρτωναν με άτομα τις κεραίες και δημιουργούσε θόρυβο στα links. Δεν φταίει ο καιρός κτλπ για τα ανεβάσματα που κάνει. Πρέπει να βάλουν περισσότερες κεραίες για να χωρίσουν λίγο load. Είχα γράψει κάτι σχετικό εδώ πριν κάποιο εδώ.


Ακριβως. Η κατασταση για οποιον παιζει παιχνιδια και εχει SkyTelecom στο Ηράκλειο ειναι ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ. 
Σε ιδιο σερβερ φιλοι στο COD: Warzone , έχουν Ping 60-70, τη στιγμη που εγω παιζω απο 98-130
Σε ιδιο σερβερ φιλοι στο BF5 ,έχουν Ping 30-50, τη στιγμη που εγώ παιζω απο 80-105

Συμπέρασμα: στην παρούσα φάση οποιος επιθυμεί να εχει skytelecom για οτιδηποτε αλλο πέραν απο δουλειά και απλή χρήση , καλό θα ήταν να το ξανασκεφτεί

----------


## cmeles

Μεχρι τωρα παντως για εκτος απο gaming χρηση εγω τους συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα!

----------


## BillyVan

Εχω την αίσθηση οτι υπάρχουν άτομα με 2πλό 3πλό 4πλό λογαριασμό και γράφουν στο νήμα αυτό.

Θα παρακαλούσα κάποιον διαχειριστή να βάλει μια τάξη ή τουλάχιστον να δούμε αν κανω λαθος (ένας έλεγχος ip νομίζω ειναι αρκετός)

Απ το πουθενά και στο καπάκι εμφανίζονται δικηγόροι εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται....άσε που είναι και όλοι πρόσφατα γραμμένοι στο φορουμ.

Ελεος δηλαδη μπαμ κανετε.

----------


## cmeles

> Εχω την αίσθηση οτι υπάρχουν άτομα με 2πλό 3πλό 4πλό λογαριασμό και γράφουν στο νήμα αυτό.
> 
> Θα παρακαλούσα κάποιον διαχειριστή να βάλει μια τάξη ή τουλάχιστον να δούμε αν κανω λαθος (ένας έλεγχος ip νομίζω ειναι αρκετός)
> 
> Απ το πουθενά και στο καπάκι εμφανίζονται δικηγόροι εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται....άσε που είναι και όλοι πρόσφατα γραμμένοι στο φορουμ.
> 
> Ελεος δηλαδη μπαμ κανετε.


Σε ποιους αναφερεσαι συγκεκριμενα?

----------


## sdikr

> Εχω την αίσθηση οτι υπάρχουν άτομα με 2πλό 3πλό 4πλό λογαριασμό και γράφουν στο νήμα αυτό.
> 
> Θα παρακαλούσα κάποιον διαχειριστή να βάλει μια τάξη ή τουλάχιστον να δούμε αν κανω λαθος (ένας έλεγχος ip νομίζω ειναι αρκετός)
> 
> Απ το πουθενά και στο καπάκι εμφανίζονται δικηγόροι εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται....άσε που είναι και όλοι πρόσφατα γραμμένοι στο φορουμ.
> 
> Ελεος δηλαδη μπαμ κανετε.


Υπάρχει μηχανισμός απο πίσω που κάνει τέτοιους έλεγχους και δεν έχει βαρέσει καμπανάκι.

----------


## Telumetar

> Υπάρχει μηχανισμός απο πίσω που κάνει τέτοιους έλεγχους και δεν έχει βαρέσει καμπανάκι.


"Έλεος δλδ μπαμ κάνουν". 
Οι μηχανισμοί είναι λάθος. Lol

----------


## Gkat

με πεταει καθε 10 λεπτα εξω και μου βγαζει DNS server not responding

εχω κανει τις πιο γνωστες ενεργειες για να λυσω το θεμα...αλλαγη στα 8.8.8.8 της google κλπ...flush dns και reset απο γραμμη εντολων κλπ...

τιποτα..εχω μιλησει με Αθηνα...ξαναμιλησει...ξαναμιλησει και τωρα αγανακτησει..θα ρθουν να δουν και αν δεν, το ξηλωνουμε...

το router tp link 861 κλπ...εκανα και firmware update...ολοι οι drivers στο πισι μου για τους wifi adapters κλπ ειναι ενημερωμενοι...

εχω 1 μηνα την υπηρεσια airfiber35...στην αρχη μπαλα...νταξει...με υψηλο ping...αλλα με ελαχιστα θεματα χαμηλης ταχυτητας...

μετα γυρισε διακοπτης...κοβεται...απο κεραια μακρια δεν ειμαι...

πειτε κατι γιατι θα το σπασω...

----------


## FGuile

> με πεταει καθε 10 λεπτα εξω και μου βγαζει DNS server not responding
> 
> εχω κανει τις πιο γνωστες ενεργειες για να λυσω το θεμα...αλλαγη στα 8.8.8.8 της google κλπ...flush dns και reset απο γραμμη εντολων κλπ...
> 
> τιποτα..εχω μιλησει με Αθηνα...ξαναμιλησει...ξαναμιλησει και τωρα αγανακτησει..θα ρθουν να δουν και αν δεν, το ξηλωνουμε...
> 
> το router tp link 861 κλπ...εκανα και firmware update...ολοι οι drivers στο πισι μου για τους wifi adapters κλπ ειναι ενημερωμενοι...
> 
> εχω 1 μηνα την υπηρεσια airfiber35...στην αρχη μπαλα...νταξει...με υψηλο ping...αλλα με ελαχιστα θεματα χαμηλης ταχυτητας...
> ...


Βασικα το ρουτερ οτι κ να του κανεις δεν θα σου αλλαξει ουτε βελτιωσει τιποτα καθως ολη τη δουλεια την κανει η κεραια και αυτη ειναι προρυθμισμενη απο την Sky. Οποτε αυτα ολα που εκανες λογικο ειναι να μην αλλαξουν τιποτα. Αν δε δουλευει σωστα , μιλα μαζι τους με το τσατ αν δεν  τους βρισκεις τηλεφωνο. Και με mail εχουν γρηγορη αποκριση.

Πες μας αν θες κομβο κ εξοπλισμο.

----------


## Gkat

> Βασικα το ρουτερ οτι κ να του κανεις δεν θα σου αλλαξει ουτε βελτιωσει τιποτα καθως ολη τη δουλεια την κανει η κεραια και αυτη ειναι προρυθμισμενη απο την Sky. Οποτε αυτα ολα που εκανες λογικο ειναι να μην αλλαξουν τιποτα. Αν δε δουλευει σωστα , μιλα μαζι τους με το τσατ αν δεν  τους βρισκεις τηλεφωνο. Και με mail εχουν γρηγορη αποκριση.
> 
> Πες μας αν θες κομβο κ εξοπλισμο.


μαλιστα...σωστα το λες

αμα σας πω τι εχουμε κανει με τον ενα τεχνικο που εχει ερθει 2 φορες μετα την 1η εγκατασταση...οποτε προλαβαινει βεβαια μιας και κανει κ εγκαταστασεις και τρεχει κ σε σ βλαβες...εναν εχουν για ολο το Ηρακλειο?

αρχισε να πεφτει ταχυτητα...παιρνω τηλεφωνο ερχεται  τεχνικος, μετραει, επιβεβαιωνει οτι εχω θεμα, ανεβαινει ταρατσα και ρυθμιζει κεραια...ξαναμετραει...τιποτα...20+ με το ζορι...ειπαμε 35αρα εχω πληρωσει

το λεμε πανω...τες πα...το αφηνουμε αφου μπαινει με 20mbps μεχρι να του πουν απο Αθηνα...και μετα απο 2-3 μερες αρχιζουν οι διακοπες...καθε 10 λεπτα εκτος

ξαναπαιρνω...μιλαμε με τεχνικο και παιρνω ιστο-παλουκι και ανεβαζουμε κεραια 3 μετρα ψηλοτερα...σε λιγο θα πιανω συνομιλιες αεροσκαφων ενα πραμα...τιποτα...μετραει ο τεχνικος και παρολο που ανεβασαμε, η ενταση του σηματος που μετρησε, σχεδον δεν αυξηθηκε καθολου...δλδ σα να αφησαμε τη κεραια στην αρχικη της θεση-χαμηλοτερα...

κανενα εμποδιο φυσικο στη πορεια με γυμνο ματι, απο το σπιτι-ταρατσα μεχρι τη κεραια του Αγ Μηνα...τιποτα...καθε 10 λεπτα να πεφτει

μιλαει με Αθηνα να δοκιμασουμε μηπως με το "πιατο" της 50αρας συνδεσης κανουμε κατι...οχι...αλλαγει router του λενε...αμα λενε δε πιανει η μικροτερη κεραια για καποιο λογο, δε θα κανει δουλεια ουτε η μεγαλη...

στελνω και φωτο απο κεραια-σπιτι, και γυρω περιοχη, για να δουν Αθηνα αν παιζει κατι σε εμποδιο...ισως λενε καποια δεντρα στο βαθος...

εγω ωστοσο να χρησιμοποιω τον παλιο παροχο που δεν εχω διακοψει ακομα, γιατι λεω κατσε να το αφησω 1 μηνα να δω πως θα παει το ασυρματο....ευτυχως δλδ...δυστυχως για τη τσεπη μου...

εστειλα mail επανω Αθηνα με οχι και τα καλυτερα λογια βεβαια...μου παν οτι θα κανουμε μια τελευταια προσπαθεια, ολικη, ετσι την ειπαν, να δουμε τι γινεται, αλλιως ξηλωνω...

γιατι ομως στην αρχη κανενα προβλημα για τουλαχιστον 2 βδομαδες και μετα μειωση ταχυτητας και διακοπη στη συνεχεια?...αν υπηρχε προβλημα, απ την αρχη θα επρεπε να φανει...

και επειδη πισω απ το σπιτι μου ειναι 2 τεραστιες πολυκατοικιες, η μονη κεραια που μπορω να "βλεπω" ειναι του Αγ. Μηνα...για να καναμε προσπαθεια στις αλλες δλδ Ρογδια κλπ

----------


## BillyVan

Οποτε αν οι 'φύλακες' έχουν το νου τους το παίρνω πίσω.

----------


## Gkat

να πω οτι το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζα ηταν μαλλον κεραιας...

η εταιρια, μετα απο προσπαθειες του τεχνικου εδω να δουμε αν λυνοταν το προβλημα με "χεριασμα" της υπαρχουσας και ρυθμιση και αφου το προβλημα δε λυνοταν, προχωρησε σε αλλαγη της κεραιας μου...

να χτυπησω ξυλο, το προβλημα διορθωθηκε και το ping "επεσε" κι αυτο αν και οχι αρκετα...ειπαν οτι οντως θα κατεβει συνεργειο στο Ηρακλειο...ειδωμεν

αυτο που θελω να πω ...

οταν υπαρχει προβλημα σιγουρα να το λεμε...αλλα και οταν η εταιρια "ακουει" και προσπαθει να δωσει λυσεις, να το λεμε κι αυτο...οποτε στη περιπτωση μου, αν και λιγο καθυστερημενα, εταιρια και τεχνικοι, εδωσαν λυση...και μπραβο

τωρα, αν τα προβληματα εξακολουθουν και για καποιους οι λυσεις που δινονται δεν αρκουν, να το δουμε και να το συζητησουμε...

αλλα, προσωπικα, μετα που ξεκινησα να εχω καλες ταχυτητες ιντερνετ και "ξεφυγα" απ το τραγικα αργο "πακετο" που εχουν οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας, δλδ 24αρα ενσυρματη γραμμη, η οποια πιανει με ουριο ανεμο κανα 11αρι, αντε 12αρι στη καλυτερη, δεν γινοταν με τιποτα να επιστρεψω "πισω" ...

εκει θα το παλευα με τους τεχνικους μεχρι να βρω λυση...γιατι τις 100αρες που διαφημιζουν, τις εχουν τελικα ελαχιστοι και εμεις οι υπολοιποι ειμαστε στο περιμενε...

κι ας εχω ping 55-60+, οταν παιζω κανα dota.....στα π....ρια μου....υπαρχουν κι αλλα πραγματα να κανει κανεις στον ιστο εκτος απο το να παιζει παιχνιδια...εκτος και ζει απ αυτο

----------


## dimyok

Απο ότι περιγράφετε οι εγκαταστατες δε  ξέρουν τα συστήματα που έχουν οι κεραίες για να στοχεύσουν και κάνουν μπακαλίστικο  "χεριασμα" . Μαζόχες είναι να πρέπει να έρχονται να διορθώνουν η πληρωνονται με την επίσκεψη ? Και το γμτο είναι ότι η μόνη κεραία που μπορώ να "βλεπω" ειναι του Αγ. Μηνα και εγω με extra ιστό . Δηλαδή αν είναι να αρχίσουμε πειραματισμους ανέβα κατέβα ...

----------


## FGuile

Δεν πληρωνονται εξτρα. Απλα για να εχουν πιο καλη στοχευση χρειαζεται και πιο ειδικευμενο προσωπικο μαζι με κανενα εξτρα εργαλειο. Οποτε καταλαβαινεις. Η κεραια του Αγ. Μηνα ειναι απο τις πιο αξιοπιστες μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## minas

> Απο ότι περιγράφετε οι εγκαταστατες δε  ξέρουν τα συστήματα που έχουν οι κεραίες για να στοχεύσουν και κάνουν μπακαλίστικο  "χεριασμα" . Μαζόχες είναι να πρέπει να έρχονται να διορθώνουν η πληρωνονται με την επίσκεψη ? Και το γμτο είναι ότι η μόνη κεραία που μπορώ να "βλεπω" ειναι του Αγ. Μηνα και εγω με extra ιστό . Δηλαδή αν είναι να αρχίσουμε πειραματισμους ανέβα κατέβα ...


Από παλιότερες περιγραφές, θυμάμαι ότι χρησιμοποιούν και τις μετρήσεις στο interface για βελτιστοποίηση στόχευσης, δεν το κάνουν (μόνο?) μπακαλίστικα...

----------


## cmeles

Απο δικια μου εμπειρια η "στοχευση" εγινε μεσα απο το interface της cambium οπου ο ενας εγκαταστατης ηταν στο πορταλ και ο αλλος στη κεραια και αναλογα τις ενδειξεις κουνουσαν τη κεραια. Βεβαια αναλογα τη ποιοτητα της εγκαταστασης/ιστου αυτο ειναι επηρεπες στο να φυγει το allignment πχ απο ενα δυνατο ανεμο αν δεν ειναι lockαρισμενο σωστα.

----------


## Gkat

αφηστε "κατω" τη στοχευση και δε ξερω γω τι...

αυτο θα το φτιαξετε αργα η γρηγορα...και γω ειχα θεμα και τελικα το φτιαξαμε...προτιματε να πατε πισω σε 24αρες γραμμες που πιανεις 11-12mbps με ουριο ανεμο?

να υποχρεωθουν να παιξουν τα χερια τους να σκαψουν να βαλουν γραμμες...ξυπναμε σιγα σιγα και στο Ελλαδα...θελουμε γρηγορο ιντερνετ

να χανουν πελατες συνεχως μεχρι να παρουν χαμπαρι...οχι το χουν ριξει στα δεδομενα και στο 4G-5G αμα θες γρηγορο ιντερνετ...

ολα μεσω κινητων γιατι τους συμφερει να πουλανε και προγραμματα...και συσκευες...με το καλο να ρθει και το 5G...δε λεω...αλλα οχι αφηνουμε στη τυχη του ενα εργο γιατι ετσι μας συμφερει...

ειναι δυνατον πολη των 250χιλ κατοικων να μην εχει καιρο τωρα υποδομη για 100αρες?

να γυρισουμε πισω στα κλασσικα και να περιμενουμε ποτε θα συμφερει τη καθε εταιρια, τον ΟΤΕ, τους δημους κλπ να δωσουν εγκριση ή να χουν τα φραγκα να κανουν δουλεια?

----------


## birbilis

Καλησπέρα φίλοι,
σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να φύγω από ΟΤΕ (6mbps) και να βάλω sky στο εξοχικό μου που βρίσκεται κάτω από τη Ροδιά.
Ερωτήσεις:
1. Το streaming (netflix etc) δουλεύει καλά?
2. Είμαστε 2 οικογένειες εκεί, θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με ταυτόχρονη (λογική) χρήση σε σύνδεση 24/2?
3. Το voip λειτουργεί σωστά και ποιοτικά? 
   Τώρα έχω voip από ΟΤΕ, ο εξοπλισμός που δίνουν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στην υπάρχουσα τηλεφωνική εγκατάσταση για να πάει το σήμα σε όλες τις τηλ.πρίζες?
4. Αν αρχίσεις με 24/2 και στη συνέχεια θέλεις να αναβαθμίσεις, γίνεται? Πληρώνεις τη διαφορά του εξοπλισμού ή όλο το ποσό?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα φίλοι,
> σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να φύγω από ΟΤΕ (6mbps) και να βάλω sky στο εξοχικό μου που βρίσκεται κάτω από τη Ροδιά.
> Ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Το streaming (netflix etc) δουλεύει καλά?
> 2. Είμαστε 2 οικογένειες εκεί, θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με ταυτόχρονη (λογική) χρήση σε σύνδεση 24/2?
> 3. Το voip λειτουργεί σωστά και ποιοτικά? 
>    Τώρα έχω voip από ΟΤΕ, ο εξοπλισμός που δίνουν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στην υπάρχουσα τηλεφωνική εγκατάσταση για να πάει το σήμα σε όλες τις τηλ.πρίζες?
> 4. Αν αρχίσεις με 24/2 και στη συνέχεια θέλεις να αναβαθμίσεις, γίνεται? Πληρώνεις τη διαφορά του εξοπλισμού ή όλο το ποσό?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


1) Απο οτι εχουν αναφερει συμφορουμιτες , παει καλα. (εκτος καποιων εξαιρεσεων που εχουν θεμα με το λινκ)
2) αναλογως τις οικογενειες.  δυο 4μελης ? ή 2 8μελης οικογενειες ?  :Razz: 
3) Οπως ακριβως ησουν με τον ΟΤΕ , θα εισαι και παλι.  Εξοπλισμο δεν δινουν δωρεαν. Οποτε ειτε αγοραζεις απο αυτους ειτε μονος σου. 
4) αυτο θα το συζητησεις με την εταιρεια. Ειναι αρκετοι που εχουν βαλει τις μεγαλυτερες κεραιες για το ενδεχομενο αναβαθμισης.

----------


## FGuile

Ειτε πληρωνεις εξ αρχης την μεγαλη κεραια και παιζεις οτι ταχυτητα θες, ειτε παιρνεις την μικρη κ αν αργοτερα θελεςι πληρωνεις τη διαφορα και παιρνεις την μεγαλυτερη κεραια. Γνωμη μου επειδη το ρουτερ σου ουσιαστικα ειναι η κεραια, αν δεν σε πειραζει το παραπανω 50αρικο, προτιμησε αυτη.

Το  voip και το δικο τους και αλλων εταιριων να εχεις κ το βαλεις πανω στη γραμμη παιζει μια χαρα. Σου δινουν και το cisco spa122 για αυτο το λογο (για να συνδεσεις την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη σου) χωρις να το χρεωνουν εξτρα απο οτι βλεπω.

----------


## FGuile

Υπαρχει κανεις εδω με συμμετρικη γραμμη οποιασδηποτε ταχυτητας?

----------


## Telumetar

Να μοιραστεί το πόνο του αν βιωνει τα ιδια με εμας που εχουμε 50/5 πακέτο και η υπηρεσια που απολαμβάνουμε ειναι ό,τι να ναι;
Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει αυτη η στιγμη μια συνδεση στην Sky ειναι τα εξής 1) συχνες αποσυνδέσεις 2) εικονική ταχύτητα (άλλη στο speedtest άλλη στη πραγματικότητα) 3) υψηλότατο ping

----------


## Skoy21

> με πεταει καθε 10 λεπτα εξω και μου βγαζει DNS server not responding
> 
> εχω κανει τις πιο γνωστες ενεργειες για να λυσω το θεμα...αλλαγη στα 8.8.8.8 της google κλπ...flush dns και reset απο γραμμη εντολων κλπ...
> 
> τιποτα..εχω μιλησει με Αθηνα...ξαναμιλησει...ξαναμιλησει και τωρα αγανακτησει..θα ρθουν να δουν και αν δεν, το ξηλωνουμε...
> 
> το router tp link 861 κλπ...εκανα και firmware update...ολοι οι drivers στο πισι μου για τους wifi adapters κλπ ειναι ενημερωμενοι...
> 
> εχω 1 μηνα την υπηρεσια airfiber35...στην αρχη μπαλα...νταξει...με υψηλο ping...αλλα με ελαχιστα θεματα χαμηλης ταχυτητας...
> ...



Αν έχεις κάποιον φίλο να έχει κάποιο ρουτεράκι που κάθεται, και το οποίο γνωρίζει οτι λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα, δανείσου το για μερικές μέρες να δείς.
Εγώ έχω δικό μου Router AP (DSL με "Ethernet WAN"). Κάηκε του αδερφού μου το (ADSL) Modem του και το το έδωσα προσωρινά και έβαλα το TP Link που δίνει η Sky. Kάθε 3-4 ώρες κολλούσε. Pingαρα G DNS (για κάποιο παρανοϊκό λόγο), αλλά μέχρι εκεί, ούτε την κεραία μπορούσα να pingάρω, ούτε το TP Link, μέχρι να του κάνω restart, και φτού και απο την αρχή σε 3-4 ώρες. 3 μέρες ήμουν έτσι μέχρι που πήρα πίσω το δικό μου και σταμάτησαν οι συνεχόμενες αποσυνδέσεις και τα αναγκαστικά restarts.

Μπορεί να φταίει λοιπόν του TP Link, μπορεί και όχι, αλλά δοκίμασε το αν βρείς κάποιο άλλο...

----------


## OUTATIME

Καλησπέρα,
Ειμαι κάτοικος αρχανων και σκέφτομαι να βαλω το 24 πακέτο της sky.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ειναι εντάξει η εταιρία στην περιοχή; Επίσης διαβασα σε καποιο ποστ οτι ο φτηνος εξοπλισμος της 24αρας δημιουργεί προβληματα στην ταχύτητα, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;
Τέλος ξέρεις κανείς πως τα πάνε οι άλλες εταιρίες εδώ πέρα;

Ευχαριστω πολύ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## manik

> Καλησπέρα,
> Ειμαι κάτοικος αρχανων και σκέφτομαι να βαλω το 24 πακέτο της sky.
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ειναι εντάξει η εταιρία στην περιοχή; Επίσης διαβασα σε καποιο ποστ οτι ο φτηνος εξοπλισμος της 24αρας δημιουργεί προβληματα στην ταχύτητα, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;
> Τέλος ξέρεις κανείς πως τα πάνε οι άλλες εταιρίες εδώ πέρα;
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολύ!


Επικοινώνησε με την εταιρεία για να δεις αν υπάρχει κάλυψη. Αν είσαι μακρυά από το K.E. καλύτερα να βάλεις τον πιο ακριβό εξοπλισμό (150e) για πιο σταθερή σύνδεση.
Απ΄ ότι θυμάμαι Αρχάνες έχουν και VDSL όμως.

----------


## FGuile

Απο οτι εχω ακουσει πλεον βαζουν σε μερικους συνδρομητες τον εξοπλισμο της 35αρας αντι της 24αρας. Ωστοσο δεν ξερω αν ειναι κανονας. Προσφατες δοκιμες και αλλα πολλα απεδιξαν οτι οι μικροτερες κεραιες καλυπτουν τις αναγκες των ζευξεων και με το παραπανω, αλλα υπαρχουν ποικιλα θεματακια εδω κ εκει αλλης φυσεως.

----------


## Telumetar

Για 24άρα αξίζει εαν δεν εχει η περιοχη σου VDSL. Σε καθε αλλη περίπτωση οι αναγραφόμενες ταχύτητες ειναι λιγο εως πολύ εικονικές για ping & upload. Το download παει καλά όμως

----------


## wlp

Εγώ πάντως αναφέρω ότι η εμπειρία μου είναι καλή, αν και είχα λίγες αποσυνδέσεις την τελευταία εβδομάδα.

Έχω 100/10 και έτυχε να χρειαστεί τον τελευταίο καιρό να ανεβάζω αρχεία 1gb σε google drive. Πάντα γύρω στο 1.5 megabyte/sec ανέβαζε. Τα αρχεία ήταν ζιπαρισμένα οπότε δεν έκανε τίποτα συμπίεση στο δρόμο, και συμβαδίζει με τα τεστ που μου δείχνουν 12 mbps περίπου.

----------


## Telumetar

> Εγώ πάντως αναφέρω ότι η εμπειρία μου είναι καλή, αν και είχα λίγες αποσυνδέσεις την τελευταία εβδομάδα.
> 
> Έχω 100/10 και έτυχε να χρειαστεί τον τελευταίο καιρό να ανεβάζω αρχεία 1gb σε google drive. Πάντα γύρω στο 1.5 megabyte/sec ανέβαζε. Τα αρχεία ήταν ζιπαρισμένα οπότε δεν έκανε τίποτα συμπίεση στο δρόμο, και συμβαδίζει με τα τεστ που μου δείχνουν 12 mbps περίπου.


Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι παιζει με εμένα. Με 50/5 ορίστε οι μετρησεις μου 
Google drive upload : 0.8 – 1.5
Dropboxupload : 0.5 – 1.6 
Wetransferupload: 2.4 – 3.5
CosmoteFTPdownload : 21-35
CosmoteHTTPdownload : 15-25

Σε ποιο κόμβο εισαι;

----------


## wlp

Κέντρο-Αγ. Μηνάς.

Καλό είναι να αναγράφεις και τις μονάδες μέτρησης γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις που θα μπερδευτεί κάποιος.

Μόλις ανέβασα ένα 1,22gb αρχείο για δοκιμή.Περίπου 13 λεπτά, το γράφημα είναι σε megabyte /sec


edit: σε google drive

edit 2: χμ, ναι, ίσως βλέπω πρόβλημα, έχω αργή επικοινωνία με κάποιους σέρβερ ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε, βλέπω ότι ο κοινός παρανομαστής είναι ότι η δρομολόγηση προς αυτούς πάει μέσω synapsecom ενώ ότι πάει μέσω cogentco πάει γρήγορα.

----------


## Telumetar

Εμένα αυτη τη στιγμη, σε google drive δεν περνάει τα 2.9 Μbps. με ποιο πρόγραμμα η καταγραφή; γιατί εγώ το κάνω από το task manager και εχει περιορισμένη οπτική παρουσίαση

----------


## wlp

δουλεύω σε μακ, istat menus. Εμένα λύθηκαν το μεσημέρι τα προβλήματα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρώτη φορά παρατήρησα τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Damien601

Παιδιά χρειάστηκε ποτέ κανείς να φύγει από sky? 
Στην επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους μου είπαν ότι σε περίπτωση που φύγεις πρέπει να πληρώσεις το σύνολο του 24μηνου συμβολαίου.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως σύμφωνα με την οδηγία της ΕΕΤΤ δεν στέκει γατί τέτοιο όμως σε ερώτηση που τους έκανα δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη απάντηση.
Γι'αυτό έχω την περιέργεια αν κάποιος έχει κάποια εμπειρία

----------


## griniaris

Σε ποια οδηγια αναφερεσαι ??

----------


## dimyok

Στο "χωρίς καμία δέσμευση " που διαφημίζουν  :Razz:  Αφού στήνουν κεραίες κτλ σιγά μην ήταν τόσο απλό

----------


## griniaris

> Στο "χωρίς καμία δέσμευση " που διαφημίζουν  Αφού στήνουν κεραίες κτλ σιγά μην ήταν τόσο απλό


Δεν εχει αναφερει οτι το ειπε η εταιρεια. 

Εγραψε συγκεκριμενα...




> Η αλήθεια είναι πως *σύμφωνα με την οδηγία της ΕΕΤΤ* δεν στέκει γατί τέτοιο όμως σε ερώτηση που τους έκανα δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη απάντηση.


Οποτε ρωταω σε τι αναφερεται...


Οπως επισης μια ματια που εριξα στο site... γραφει ξεκαθαρα..




> Download/Upload 	 24/2 Mbps
> Εξοπλισμός 	€99,90
> Εγκατάσταση 	ΔΩΡΕΑΝ
> STATIC IP 	€7,95/Μήνα
> Kids Control 	€5,00/Μήνα
> *Είσαι φοιτητής/ανέργος; Τώρα έχεις 10% έκπτωση σε όλα μας τα προγράμματα.
> **Ολα τα πακέτα αφορούν συμβάσεις 24 Μηνών.*


Το συμβολαιο τι αναφερει ? 

Που εχετε δει το "χωρίς καμία δέσμευση "  ?   Γιατι δεν μπορω να βρω κατι που να το γραφει.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν εχει αναφερει οτι το ειπε η εταιρεια. 
> 
> Εγραψε συγκεκριμενα...
> 
> 
> 
> Οποτε ρωταω σε τι αναφερεται...


https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...opi-sumbolaiou




> 1. Συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου -  νέος προσδιορισμός του τέλους διακοπής:
> 
> Στις περιπτώσεις καταγγελίας σύμβασης ορισμένου χρόνου πριν τη λήξη της από τον καταναλωτή, αυτός θα οφείλει να καταβάλει τέλος διακοπής, το οποίο είναι το μικρότερο από τα ακόλουθα ποσά: 
> 
> α. Από το σύνολο της έκπτωσης του μηνιαίου παγίου που έχει λάβει μέχρι τη στιγμή της διακοπής συν το εναπομείναν ποσό απόσβεσης για τυχόν επιδοτήσεις συσκευής ή εξοπλισμού ή κατασκευής γραμμής. Ειδικά σε περίπτωση, που η σύμβαση καταγγελθεί πριν την πάροδο 2 μηνών από την έναρξή της, ο συνδρομητής θα καταβάλει πάγια δύο μηνών, το σύνολο της έκπτωσης δύο μηνιαίων παγίων συν το εναπομείναν ποσό απόσβεσης για τυχόν επιδοτήσεις συσκευής ή εξοπλισμού ή κατασκευής γραμμής.
> 
> β. Από το ένα τρίτο του αθροίσματος των μηνιαίων παγίων, που οφείλονται για το διάστημα από τη χρονική στιγμή επέλευσης των αποτελεσμάτων της καταγγελίας μέχρι την κανονική λήξη της σύμβασης ορισμένου χρόνου συν το εναπομείναν ποσό απόσβεσης για τυχόν επιδότηση συσκευής ή/και  τερματικού εξοπλισμού ή/και κατασκευής σύνδεσης στο δίκτυο, που αντιστοιχεί στο διάστημα για το οποίο δεν θα καταβληθούν πάγια.


Ακόμα οφείλουν να παρέχουν πρόγραμμα 12 μηνών

----------


## griniaris

> https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...opi-sumbolaiou
> 
> 
> 
> Ακόμα οφείλουν να παρέχουν πρόγραμμα 12 μηνών


Αρα σε αυτο αναφερεται. ωραια. 

Οποτε περιμενουμε να δουμε τι αναφερει το συμβολαιο του για το υψος του τέλος διακοπής .

----------


## Damien601

> Αρα σε αυτο αναφερεται. ωραια. 
> 
> Οποτε περιμενουμε να δουμε τι αναφερει το συμβολαιο του για το υψος του τέλος διακοπής .


Σε επικοινωνία που είχα με την εταιρεία μέχρι και πριν 4 μήνες μου είπαν ξεκάθαρα πως ζητούν όλο το ποσό του συμβολαίου. 
Τους έστειλα και ερώτηση μέσω mail μαζί με την οδηγία της ΕΕΤΤ για να το έχω γραπτώς αλλά δεν έχουν απαντήσει ακόμη.
Για αυτό το λόγο ρωτώ μήπως κάποιος έχει εμπειρία από διακοπή.

PS 
Διευκρίνιζω πως δεν είμαι πελάτης sky 
Τους ρώτησα γιατί αυτό είναι που με σταματά από το να γίνω. 24 μήνες συμβόλαιο που θεωρητικά το πληρώνεις ολόκληρο σε περίπτωση αποχώρησης.

----------


## Telumetar

Mε ενδιαφέρει και εμένα γιατι θα προχωρήσω σε διακοπή. Σε παρακαλω κράτα μας ενήμερους

----------


## Damien601

> Mε ενδιαφέρει και εμένα γιατι θα προχωρήσω σε διακοπή. Σε παρακαλω κράτα μας ενήμερους


Έκανα edit από πάνω δεν είμαι πελάτης sky αλλά θα σας ενημερώσω για οποία απάντηση μου στείλουν

----------


## jkoukos

Ασ' τους να λένε ότι θέλουν στο τηλέφωνο ή δια ζώσης. Το έγγραφο ισχύει και έχει αξία. Τα ίδια λέει και η Nova, αλλά ...
Κάθε εταιρεία που παρέχει τέτοιες υπηρεσίες, το κάνει με άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ και οφείλει να υπακούει στους κανονισμούς της. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.

----------


## Damien601

> Ασ' τους να λένε ότι θέλουν στο τηλέφωνο ή δια ζώσης. Το έγγραφο ισχύει και έχει αξία. Τα ίδια λέει και η Nova, αλλά ...
> Κάθε εταιρεία που παρέχει τέτοιες υπηρεσίες, το κάνει με άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ και οφείλει να υπακούει στους κανονισμούς της. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.


Μάλλον για αυτό δεν απαντούν γραπτώς

- - - Updated - - -

Εν τω μεταξύ στην sky αγοράζεις τον εξοπλισμό άρα δεν μπορούν να σε χρεώσουν από εκεί κάτι σε περίπτωση διακοπής συμβολαίου. Επίσης δε φαίνεται πουθενά κάποια έκπτωση λόγω 24 Μήνου συμβολαίου άρα αναρωτιέμαι τί θα χρέωναν σε τέτοια περίπτωση. 
Λογικά θα έπρεπε να αναγράφεται με σαφήνεια στο συμβόλαιο...

----------


## Telumetar

> Ασ' τους να λένε ότι θέλουν στο τηλέφωνο ή δια ζώσης. Το έγγραφο ισχύει και έχει αξία. Τα ίδια λέει και η Nova, αλλά ...
> Κάθε εταιρεία που παρέχει τέτοιες υπηρεσίες, το κάνει με άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ και οφείλει να υπακούει στους κανονισμούς της. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.


ναι μου κανει ομως εντύπωση να εχει δωσει το ΟΚ στη SkyTelecom η ΕΕΤΤ να ζητάει όλο το ποσό για αποδεσμευση τη στιγμη που κατι αντίστοιχο δεν συμβαίνει με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους.

----------


## griniaris

Το οτι το λενε αυτοι στην SKY δεν σημαινει οτι εχουν παρει το "ΟΚ" .  ΙΣΩΣ το κανουν αυθαιρετα.

----------


## Damien601

> Το οτι το λενε αυτοι στην SKY δεν σημαινει οτι εχουν παρει το "ΟΚ" .  ΙΣΩΣ το κανουν αυθαιρετα.


Εγώ πιστεύω πως για να μην απαντούν γραπτώς μάλλον το ζητούν και όποιος το δώσει το έδωσε..

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς αυτό. Σε άλλο θέμα, γράφουμε για την ίδια πρακτική της Nova, που ωστόσο οποίος το προχωρήσει, κερδίζει το αυτονόητο σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό.

----------


## Damien601

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως σε περίπτωση που κάποιος φύγει στον χρόνο πληρώνει το 1/3 του συμβολαίου για το δεύτερο χρόνο. 
Δηλαδή 4 μήνες είναι η ρήτρα για τον ένα χρόνο.
Σε περίπτωση που φύγει πιο νωρίς δεν ήταν σαφής η εξήγηση, (το λογιστήριο θα βγάλει ένα ποσό σύμφωνα με αυτό) αλλά σίγουρα πληρώνει περισσότερα. 

Και οι 4 μήνες που ζητούν πάντως πιστεύω πως ξεπερνά το ποσό που η ΕΕΤΤ ορίζει..

----------


## Telumetar

> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως σε περίπτωση που κάποιος φύγει στον χρόνο πληρώνει το 1/3 του συμβολαίου για το δεύτερο χρόνο. 
> Δηλαδή 4 μήνες είναι η ρήτρα για τον ένα χρόνο.
> Σε περίπτωση που φύγει πιο νωρίς δεν ήταν σαφής η εξήγηση, (το λογιστήριο θα βγάλει ένα ποσό σύμφωνα με αυτό) αλλά σίγουρα πληρώνει περισσότερα. 
> 
> Και οι 4 μήνες που ζητούν πάντως πιστεύω πως ξεπερνά το ποσό που η ΕΕΤΤ ορίζει..


Πολύ αμφιβάλω κατά πόσο είναι νόμιμο αυτο

----------


## Damien601

> Πολύ αμφιβάλω κατά πόσο είναι νόμιμο αυτο


Νομίζω αλλάζουν το τροπάριο ανάλογα με το πόσο ενημερωμένος είναι κανείς... 
Λυπηρό... Γιατί αυτά γίνονται με την ανοχή τη δική μας..
Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στη sky telecom αλλά σε πολλούς "παίχτες"..

----------


## FGuile

Παντως φαινεται οτι εχει ξεκινησει το τεχνικο τμημα αυτες τις μερες να κανει δουλεια και να λυνει προβληματα....

- - - Updated - - -

Για του λογου το αληθες, επιστροφη στις επιτυχιες με αλλαγες στην γραμμη. Πλεον παιζω 50/10.

----------


## FGuile

Δοκιμαζω και αλλον WISP τοπικο αυτες τις μερες. Προς το παρων ολα οκ.

----------


## Damien601

> Δοκιμαζω και αλλον WISP τοπικο αυτες τις μερες. Προς το παρων ολα οκ.


Ποιον???

----------


## FGuile

Τον DataNet. Ειναι φρεσκος και δεν εχει πανω απο 20 συνδρομητες ακομα. Αλλα προς το παρων ολα καλα. Θα ανεβασω προσεχως κ στο γκρουπακι στο fb μετρησεις κτλ.

----------


## Damien601

> Τον DataNet. Ειναι φρεσκος και δεν εχει πανω απο 20 συνδρομητες ακομα. Αλλα προς το παρων ολα καλα. Θα ανεβασω προσεχως κ στο γκρουπακι στο fb μετρησεις κτλ.


Που τον ξετρύπωσες δεν μπορώ να βρω καθόλου πληροφορίες :-)

----------


## FGuile

Ειχα δει που εψαχνε φιλοξενια στη Ρογδια σε αγγελια πριν κατι μηνες. Ετυχε κ ενας φιλος μου μιλησε προσφατα μαζι του κ του ειπε οτι ξεκινησε προσφατα να δινει. Ετοιμαζει κ ιστοσελιδα αλλα δεν εχει γινει ακομα γνωστο.... Επισης συμφωνα με εγκυρες πληροφοριες θα ερθει κ αλλος wisp μεχρι τελος του ετους στο Ηρακλειο.

----------


## Damien601

> Ειχα δει που εψαχνε φιλοξενια στη Ρογδια σε αγγελια πριν κατι μηνες. Ετυχε κ ενας φιλος μου μιλησε προσφατα μαζι του κ του ειπε οτι ξεκινησε προσφατα να δινει. Ετοιμαζει κ ιστοσελιδα αλλα δεν εχει γινει ακομα γνωστο.... Επισης συμφωνα με εγκυρες πληροφοριες θα ερθει κ αλλος wisp μεχρι τελος του ετους στο Ηρακλειο.


Μήπως γνωρίζεις τιμές ταχύτητες και δέσμευση;

----------


## FGuile

Θα πρεπει να ρωτησεις τον ιδιο καλυτερα...

----------


## Randomly_written_nic

Παιδιά εγώ τεχνικός δεν είμαι. Θέλω να καταλάβω αν με την 24αρα θα πιανω 20+ mbps στην περιοχη τρεις βαγιες και με ping <=60 . Υπάρχει άλλος στην περιοχη να μου πει εμπειρία του;

----------


## mavaspos

> Παιδιά εγώ τεχνικός δεν είμαι. Θέλω να καταλάβω αν με την 24αρα θα πιανω 20+ mbps στην περιοχη τρεις βαγιες και με ping <=60 . Υπάρχει άλλος στην περιοχη να μου πει εμπειρία του;


Τρεις Βαγιές 4 - 5 το πολύ...

----------


## FGuile

Τι 4-5 το πολυ? Mbps με Sky?

Φιλε δυστυχως μονο με δοκιμη θα δεις τι παιζει. Το καλο ειναι οτι μπορεις να το δοκιμασεςι κ αν δεν παιξει γυριζουν τα λεφτα σου πισω. το ping Που λες αναφερεσαι στο speedtest? αν ναι σιγουρα θα βγαζεις γυρω στο 20+

----------


## mavaspos

> Τι 4-5 το πολυ? Mbps με Sky?
> 
> Φιλε δυστυχως μονο με δοκιμη θα δεις τι παιζει. Το καλο ειναι οτι μπορεις να το δοκιμασεςι κ αν δεν παιξει γυριζουν τα λεφτα σου πισω. το ping Που λες αναφερεσαι στο speedtest? αν ναι σιγουρα θα βγαζεις γυρω στο 20+


4 - 5 επίγεια.
Τώρα με sky, ανάλογα που βρίσκεσαι. Γνωρίζω κάποιους στην περιοχή που τρέχουν 20+...

----------


## FGuile

Υπαρχει και αλλος wisp με λιγους πελατες προς το παρων αλλα με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα. Εχω ανεβασει κ στο fb στο γκρουπ απο την εμπειρια μου. Νομιζω ωστοσο οτι κατι ετοιμαζει κ η Sky για αντεπιθεση. Επισης πιθανον να αποκτησουμε κ τριτον wisp μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα Ηρακλειο. Οποτε το πραγμα θα εχει ενδιαφερον.

----------


## minas

> Υπαρχει και αλλος wisp με λιγους πελατες προς το παρων αλλα με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα. Εχω ανεβασει κ στο fb στο γκρουπ απο την εμπειρια μου. Νομιζω ωστοσο οτι κατι ετοιμαζει κ η Sky για αντεπιθεση. Επισης πιθανον να αποκτησουμε κ τριτον wisp μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα Ηρακλειο. Οποτε το πραγμα θα εχει ενδιαφερον.


Και ταυτόχρονα προχωράνε οι εγκαταστάσεις των νέων καμπίνων για VDSL της Wind. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει χώρο η αγορά του Ηρακλείου για τόσους διαφορετικούς WISP...

----------


## UltraB

> Και ταυτόχρονα προχωράνε οι εγκαταστάσεις των νέων καμπίνων για VDSL της Wind. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει χώρο η αγορά του Ηρακλείου για τόσους διαφορετικούς WISP...


Με το που ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες, αν τα πράγματα πάνε καλά, οι μισοί και βάλε πελάτες θα φύγουν και θα μείνουν μόνο οι απομακρυσμένοι και τα σχετικά.
Δυστυχώς αυτό θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει πριν από χρόνια και όχι τώρα. Και τώρα έχει ανάγκη το Ηράκλειο αλλά όχι για πολύ (θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον) ακόμα.

----------


## FGuile

Αυτο επρεπε να γινει απο χρονια, ωστοσο πολυ φοβαμαι οτι η τελικη υλοποιηση δεν θα ειναι τοσο ανταξια των προσδοκιων..... Μακαρι να ειχε παρει ο Οτε ολο το Ηρακλειο κ οχι μονο λιγα κομματια.

Κυκλοφορει στην πιατσα οτι η Wind , θα δωσει μονο 50 ζευγη ανα καμπινα. Στην δευτερη φυσικη ερωτηση που ακολουθει, "Ε δεν θα προσθεσει και αλλο εξοπλισμο μεσα να δωσει κ αλλα?", η απαντηση ειναι οτι δεν ξερουμε αν εχει το backbone για να δωσει παραπανω.....

Παντως ακομα και αν η Wind τα παει περιφημα (μακαρι) , εχει πολλα μερη οπου δεν θα μπουν καμπινες. Ναι μεν θα χασουν κοσμο οι wisp , ομως θα εχουν κοσμο να δωσουν εκει που δεν φτανει η wind. Επισης να εχετε υποψιν οτι τα τελικα αποτελεσματα μπορει να διαφερουν σε αρκετους χρηστες λογω χαλκου. Αλλοι περιμεναν 50 πηραν 30, αλλοι περιμεναν 50 πηραν 13 (εγω!) κτλ....

Αλλα νεα λενε, οτι η Sky ετοιμαζει νεα κολπα στο Ηρακλειο (μακαρι επισης). Παντως δεν θα ειναι κ απιθανο οταν θα τελειωσουν οι καμπινες να δινουν οι wisp μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο 100.

Οριστε και ενα χθεσινο bonding που εκανα με μια Sky 50/50 και μια Datanet 100/10 , wisp απο Ρογδια και οι 2.

----------


## minas

> Αυτο επρεπε να γινει απο χρονια, ωστοσο πολυ φοβαμαι οτι η τελικη υλοποιηση δεν θα ειναι τοσο ανταξια των προσδοκιων..... Μακαρι να ειχε παρει ο Οτε ολο το Ηρακλειο κ οχι μονο λιγα κομματια.
> 
> Κυκλοφορει στην πιατσα οτι η Wind , θα δωσει μονο 50 ζευγη ανα καμπινα. Στην δευτερη φυσικη ερωτηση που ακολουθει, "Ε δεν θα προσθεσει και αλλο εξοπλισμο μεσα να δωσει κ αλλα?", η απαντηση ειναι οτι δεν ξερουμε αν εχει το backbone για να δωσει παραπανω.....
> 
> Παντως ακομα και αν η Wind τα παει περιφημα (μακαρι) , εχει πολλα μερη οπου δεν θα μπουν καμπινες. Ναι μεν θα χασουν κοσμο οι wisp , ομως θα εχουν κοσμο να δωσουν εκει που δεν φτανει η wind. Επισης να εχετε υποψιν οτι τα τελικα αποτελεσματα μπορει να διαφερουν σε αρκετους χρηστες λογω χαλκου. Αλλοι περιμεναν 50 πηραν 30, αλλοι περιμεναν 50 πηραν 13 (εγω!) κτλ....
> 
> Αλλα νεα λενε, οτι η Sky ετοιμαζει νεα κολπα στο Ηρακλειο (μακαρι επισης). Παντως δεν θα ειναι κ απιθανο οταν θα τελειωσουν οι καμπινες να δινουν οι wisp μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο 100.
> 
> Οριστε και ενα χθεσινο bonding που εκανα με μια Sky 50/50 και μια Datanet 100/10 , wisp απο Ρογδια και οι 2.


Η Wind (όπως όλοι οι πάροχοι FTTC) έχουν συμβατική υποχρέωση να αναβαθμίσουν άμεσα την χωρητικότητα σε ζεύγη των καμπίνων όταν φτάνουν σε συγκεκριμένη πληρότητα. Επίσης κάνουν συντομότερη απόσβεση της εγκατάστασης όσο περισσότερα ζεύγη χρησιμοποιούνται, άρα είναι και προς το δικό τους συμφέρον να δίνουν περισσότερα. Τέλος, το backbone του ιδιοκτήτη δεν αποτελεί περιοριστικό παράγοντα, αφού η δρομολόγηση των δεδομένων γίνεται για κάθε πάροχο μέσα από το δικό του backbone, από τον πλησιέστερο στην καμπίνα ρούτερ και μετά.

Κατά τα άλλα, από τα έργα που έχω δει, οι εργολαβίες είναι αρκετά καλά υλοποιημένες, και για έναν εξωτερικό παρατηρητή δεν φαίνεται να υπολείπονται σε τίποτα τις αντίστοιχες του ΟΤΕ. Αν κάτι, οι καμπίνες είναι λίγο καλύτερες.
Μία σημαντική παράμετρος που πρέπει να περιμένουμε για να δούμε, είναι πόσο καλή τεχνική υποστήριξη θα υπάρχει, ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις που ο πελάτης είναι σε άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## FGuile

Αυτο το τελευταιο που ειπες σε συνδιασμο με το "μετα την καμπινα τι???" θα καθορισει την τελικη ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων απο πλευρας τους. Επισης εσυ πιστευεις οτι η wind θα αναβαθμισει αν χρειαστει σε ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα?

----------


## minas

> Αυτο το τελευταιο που ειπες σε συνδιασμο με το "μετα την καμπινα τι???" θα καθορισει την τελικη ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων απο πλευρας τους. Επισης εσυ πιστευεις οτι η wind θα αναβαθμισει αν χρειαστει σε ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα?


Νομίζω ότι θα πάει καλά, αλλά είμαι και φύσει αισόδοξος  :Smile: 
Ειδικά η αύξηση αριθμού καναλιών στο DSLAM είναι τόσο εύκολη, γρήγορη και ανέξοδη, που πραγματικά νομίζω ότι δεν θα τεθεί θέμα. Πιο πιθανό είναι να μην υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ζευγάρι ΟΤΕ, παρά να μην υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL λόγω κορεσμού στην καμπίνα.

----------


## dimyok

Eδω εφτυνες αιμα να σου αλλαξουν προβληματικο ζευγος για να μην ειναι σαπιο και να περναει vdsl - αμα ησουν οτε αλλιως το πουλο με τους σαπιους χαλκους και τις ματίσεις  . Δε πιστεύω τιποτα αν δε τα δω τελειωμένα να δουλευουν .
50 ζευγη ανα καμπινα κεντρο Ηρακλειου ποιος θα πρωτοπαρει . Μηπως να κανουμε και preorder ? Και να μας πουνε μετα οτι δε γίνετε αφου σε εχουν δεσει σε συμβολαιο  ;

----------


## FGuile

Παιδια πραγματικα εχω κ γω απορια να δω τι τελικα θα συμβει. Καλα στο τεχνικο κομματι θα πεσει πολυ γελιο..... καθως η wind δεν εχει τεχνικους ουσιαστικα. Ποιοι θα πηγαινουν? Λογικα οι οτετζηδες που θα πληρωνονται απο wind. Κερασακι στην τουρτα ειναι οτι οι οτετζηδες δεν θα μπορουν να αλλαξουν οριο, λογω του οτι η καμπινα ειναι της wind..... Εκει να δουμε τι ωραια θα δουν τα ματια μας. Βασιακ ευχομαι να μην ισχυει αυτο πυο ακουγεται, αλλα θα δουμε..... το Q1 2021 ειναι κοντα....

----------


## netblues

> Κερασακι στην τουρτα ειναι οτι οι οτετζηδες δεν θα μπορουν να αλλαξουν οριο, λογω του οτι η καμπινα ειναι της wind.....


Μια χαρα μπορουν να αλλαξουν οριο. Τα απερχομενα καταληγουν στο κουτι του οτε και απο κει υπαρχει ενα ζευκτικο (καινουργιο,καλης ποιοτητας και μερικων μετρων μονο) με τη καμπινα της wind.
Αλλαζουν οτι θελουν στο απερχομενο και το συνδεουν στο ιδιο ζευκτικο.

----------


## FGuile

Μπορουν. Απλα στην πραξη δεν το κανουν. Δεν αλλαζουν τπτ. Τουλαχιστον ετσι εμαθα για κατι καμπινες στην Αθηνα της Wind. Φανταζομαι το ιδιο θα γινει κ εδω.

----------


## manik

> Παιδια πραγματικα εχω κ γω απορια να δω τι τελικα θα συμβει. Καλα στο τεχνικο κομματι θα πεσει πολυ γελιο..... καθως η wind δεν εχει τεχνικους ουσιαστικα. Ποιοι θα πηγαινουν? Λογικα οι οτετζηδες που θα πληρωνονται απο wind. Κερασακι στην τουρτα ειναι οτι οι οτετζηδες δεν θα μπορουν να αλλαξουν οριο, λογω του οτι η καμπινα ειναι της wind..... Εκει να δουμε τι ωραια θα δουν τα ματια μας. Βασιακ ευχομαι να μην ισχυει αυτο πυο ακουγεται, αλλα θα δουμε..... το Q1 2021 ειναι κοντα....


Wind/Vodafone έχει εργολάβους εδώ στο Ηράκλειο όπως και σε άλλες περιοχές που έχουν αναλάβει το τεχνικό κομμάτι. Για να αλλάξει το όριο θα γίνεται συνδυαστικό με τεχνικούς ΟΤΕ-WIND. Λογικά βέβαια, οι αλλαγές αυτές πιστεύω θα αφορούν μόνο VDSL κι όχι απλές ADSL. Δηλαδή από τις καμπίνες θα δίνουν μόνο VDSL τουλάχιστον για αρχή.

----------


## FGuile

Δεν εχουν τεχνικους εδω οι voda - wind. Με εξωτερικους συνεργατες πανε στις βλαβες κ αυτο αφου πρωτα σπασουν τα νευρα του συνδρομητη. Οι οτετζηδες πανε κ κανουν τις αλλαγες σε ολα. Απλα μετα θα θελουν την εγκριση απο τη Wind για να πανε στις καμπινες της κ φυσικα θα πρεπει να πληρωσει. Εκει σκαλωνει καπου το θεμα. Θα δειξει....

- - - Updated - - -

Πολυ off topic γιναμε εδω. Ας μεταφερθουμε στο αλλο thread.

----------


## wlp

Πολύ ανακάτωμα χτες, είχα μια προγραμματισμένη διακοπή Δευτέρα βράδι που είχα ειδοποιηθεί, όλο το βράδυ μάλλον δουλεύανε γιατί 12:30 με 5:30 είχε πέσει τελείως. Χτες Τετάρτη όμως όλη τη μέρα έπεφτε κάθε λίγα λεπτά, το βράδυ έστρωσε. Μου είπαν ότι σήμερα τελειώνουν με τις εργασίες, για να δούμε.

- - - Updated - - -

Ηρεμία τώρα, σταθερή σύνδεση. Ίσως είναι ιδέα μου αλλά φαίνεται πιο καλή η απόκριση, βλέπω και σε μετρήσεις βελτίωση, throughput και latency. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου, για να δούμε. Κανένας άλλος, καμιά εντύπωση τελευταία;

----------


## FGuile

> Πολύ ανακάτωμα χτες, είχα μια προγραμματισμένη διακοπή Δευτέρα βράδι που είχα ειδοποιηθεί, όλο το βράδυ μάλλον δουλεύανε γιατί 12:30 με 5:30 είχε πέσει τελείως. Χτες Τετάρτη όμως όλη τη μέρα έπεφτε κάθε λίγα λεπτά, το βράδυ έστρωσε. Μου είπαν ότι σήμερα τελειώνουν με τις εργασίες, για να δούμε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ηρεμία τώρα, σταθερή σύνδεση. Ίσως είναι ιδέα μου αλλά φαίνεται πιο καλή η απόκριση, βλέπω και σε μετρήσεις βελτίωση, throughput και latency. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου, για να δούμε. Κανένας άλλος, καμιά εντύπωση τελευταία;


Απο οτι ακουσα μεχρι τελος της αλλη βδοαμδας θα τα τελειωσουν ολα. Μεχρι τοτε δεν πολυμετραω ουτε πολυασχολουμαι τωρα που εχω κ την αλλη γραμμη.

----------


## wlp

Μακάρι. Όντως και αυτή τη βδομάδα έχω κάθε μέρα 1-2 αποσυνδέσεις. Νομίζω ότι το latency έχει βελτιωθεί γενικά αλλά μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου.

----------


## FGuile

Ναι το Ping θα πεσει ακομα κ στις cambium , ηδη απο Μαραθιτη φαινονται πρωτα δειγματα. Ας τελειωσουν μετο καλο να εχουμε πληρη εικονα κ το κυριοτερο αν θα εχει συνεχεια.

----------


## tzortzis

Γενικότερες εντυπώσεις όσων έχουν Sky Telecom? Αξίζει παιδιά;

----------


## FGuile

Αν μπορεις κανε υπομονη μεχρι μεσα Νοεμβρη που λογικα θα εχει ρυθμιστει πληρως. Κανανε μια τεραστια αναβαθμιση και ουσιασιτκα θελει λιγο χρονο να δειξει αν αξιζει ή οχι. Υπαρχει και η λυση datanetworks βεβαια. Αν γινει η αναβαθμιση παντως οπως προβλεπεται θα αξιζει η sky.

----------


## tzortzis

> Αν μπορεις κανε υπομονη μεχρι μεσα Νοεμβρη που λογικα θα εχει ρυθμιστει πληρως. Κανανε μια τεραστια αναβαθμιση και ουσιασιτκα θελει λιγο χρονο να δειξει αν αξιζει ή οχι. Υπαρχει και η λυση datanetworks βεβαια. Αν γινει η αναβαθμιση παντως οπως προβλεπεται θα αξιζει η sky.


Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη. Το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι πως σε βροχές κλπ, όπως πολλοί λένε ή δε θα έχω καθόλου ίντερνετ ή θα έχω πολύ χαμηλό. Επίσης, διαβάζω πολλές κριτικές που γράφουν ότι δεν έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι με τις υπηρεσίες. ΤΟ κύριο πρόβλημά μου όμως είναι πως λόγω κορονοιου, δουλεύουν τουλάχιστον 2 άτομα από το σπίτι στην οικογένεια με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει άμεση ανάγκη για σταθερή, δίχως διακοπές σύνδεση διαδικτύου αλλά και τηλεφώνου. Είμαι σε πολλή σκέψη..

----------


## FGuile

> Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη. Το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι πως σε βροχές κλπ, όπως πολλοί λένε ή δε θα έχω καθόλου ίντερνετ ή θα έχω πολύ χαμηλό. Επίσης, διαβάζω πολλές κριτικές που γράφουν ότι δεν έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι με τις υπηρεσίες. ΤΟ κύριο πρόβλημά μου όμως είναι πως λόγω κορονοιου, δουλεύουν τουλάχιστον 2 άτομα από το σπίτι στην οικογένεια με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει άμεση ανάγκη για σταθερή, δίχως διακοπές σύνδεση διαδικτύου αλλά και τηλεφώνου. Είμαι σε πολλή σκέψη..


Δεν θα εχεις λογικα προβλημα στη βροχη. Εχουν τα θεματα τους στη sky, αλλα Θεσ/νικη απο οσο ξερω παιζουν οκ!

----------


## kostas2005

οπως το λες, για να εχει προβλημα με βροχη θα πρεπει να ειναι στους 60 οχι στους 5 που θα συνδεθει.

----------


## tzortzis

> οπως το λες, για να εχει προβλημα με βροχη θα πρεπει να ειναι στους 60 οχι στους 5 που θα συνδεθει.


60 και όχι 5; Για τι πράγμα μιλάμε;

----------


## netblues

GHz. Απορροφηση σηματος απο τη βροχη. Τα 5 GHz δεν επηρεαζονται απο βροχη.

----------


## FGuile

> GHz. Απορροφηση σηματος απο τη βροχη. Τα 5 GHz δεν επηρεαζονται απο βροχη.


Ναι σωστο αυτο αλλα τα κεντρικα link τους δεν δουλευουν στα 5 αλλα παραπανω....

----------


## tzortzis

> Ναι σωστο αυτο αλλα τα κεντρικα link τους δεν δουλευουν στα 5 αλλα παραπανω....


Είχα διαβάσει ότι έχετε Sky Telecom, πως είναι την παρούσα στιγμή; Αν δε κάνω λάθος είχατε βάλει 100άρα. Από σταθερότητα και διακοπές;

----------


## kostas2005

> Ναι σωστο αυτο αλλα τα κεντρικα link τους δεν δουλευουν στα 5 αλλα παραπανω....


για να ανέβουν στο βουνο?

δινουν και ubnt ltu-pro στους client στις μεγαλυτερες γραμμες αν δεν κανω λαθος αλλα δεν πρεπει να πηγαινουν και τοσο καλα.
εχεις ακουσει κατι?

----------


## FGuile

> για να ανέβουν στο βουνο?
> 
> δινουν και ubnt ltu-pro στους client στις μεγαλυτερες γραμμες αν δεν κανω λαθος αλλα δεν πρεπει να πηγαινουν και τοσο καλα.
> εχεις ακουσει κατι?


Ναι ακριβως. Με τα UI εστελναν απο την οπτικη στο βουνο στα 11Ghz. Τωρα που βαζουν siklu μαλλον θα ανεβηκαν λιγο.
LTU εχουν χρησιμοποιησει μονο Θεσ/νικη κ Χανια απο οσο γνωριζω. Ηρακλειο μονο κλασσικα Powerbeam και Cambium 3-4 μοντελα.

Ωστοσο μιας που το ανεφερες με την datanet παιρνω απο ltu rocket κομβο (Ρογδια) και σε μενα καταληγει με μια LTU-LR. Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αρκετα καλα. Κ η 100αρα παει πολυ καλα με αυτο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είχα διαβάσει ότι έχετε Sky Telecom, πως είναι την παρούσα στιγμή; Αν δε κάνω λάθος είχατε βάλει 100άρα. Από σταθερότητα και διακοπές;


Δυστυχως δεν κρατησε για πολυ η 100αρα με Sky. Βασικα οι μονοι που εχουν νορμαλ 100αρα ειναι οσοι παιρνουν απο κοντα στον κομβο Αγιου Μηνα. Και ισως καποιοι λιγοι τυχεροι που τυχαινει να εχουν καθαρο σημα στην περιοχη τους. Απο Ρογδια τωρα εχω 35/3. Εχουν αλλαξει αρκετα πραγματα στο bb τους καθως κ παροχο ιντερνετ. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχει κλασσικα σκαμπανευασματα καθως οι εργασιες κρατανε μηνες τωρα κ δεν εχουν τελειωσει ακομα. Προσωπικα δεν εχω διακοπες (τουλαχιστον οχι πολλες κ που να τις παιρνω χαμπαρι), ομως αρκετοι χρηστες παραπονιουνται για αρκετα disconnects, απο οτι βλεπω κ στο γκρουπακι που εχουμε δημιουργησει στο fb για τους wisp Κρητης. Θα προτεινα αν ηθελες να το δοκιμασεις να τους πεις αν μπορεις να κανεις try&buy για ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον.

----------


## tzortzis

> Ναι ακριβως. Με τα UI εστελναν απο την οπτικη στο βουνο στα 11Ghz. Τωρα που βαζουν siklu μαλλον θα ανεβηκαν λιγο.
> LTU εχουν χρησιμοποιησει μονο Θεσ/νικη κ Χανια απο οσο γνωριζω. Ηρακλειο μονο κλασσικα Powerbeam και Cambium 3-4 μοντελα.
> 
> Ωστοσο μιας που το ανεφερες με την datanet παιρνω απο ltu rocket κομβο (Ρογδια) και σε μενα καταληγει με μια LTU-LR. Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αρκετα καλα. Κ η 100αρα παει πολυ καλα με αυτο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δυστυχως δεν κρατησε για πολυ η 100αρα με Sky. Βασικα οι μονοι που εχουν νορμαλ 100αρα ειναι οσοι παιρνουν απο κοντα στον κομβο Αγιου Μηνα. Και ισως καποιοι λιγοι τυχεροι που τυχαινει να εχουν καθαρο σημα στην περιοχη τους. Απο Ρογδια τωρα εχω 35/3. Εχουν αλλαξει αρκετα πραγματα στο bb τους καθως κ παροχο ιντερνετ. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχει κλασσικα σκαμπανευασματα καθως οι εργασιες κρατανε μηνες τωρα κ δεν εχουν τελειωσει ακομα. Προσωπικα δεν εχω διακοπες (τουλαχιστον οχι πολλες κ που να τις παιρνω χαμπαρι), ομως αρκετοι χρηστες παραπονιουνται για αρκετα disconnects, απο οτι βλεπω κ στο γκρουπακι που εχουμε δημιουργησει στο fb για τους wisp Κρητης. Θα προτεινα αν ηθελες να το δοκιμασεις να τους πεις αν μπορεις να κανεις try&buy για ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον.


Κατάλαβα, είναι ένα ρίσκο που σκέφτομαι να πάρω εδώ και καιρό όμως τα αρνητικά σχόλια για disconnects είναι υπέρ αρκετά.. Σήμερα που καλώς ή κακώς εξαρτόμαστε όλοι από το internet, δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το πάρω. Για try and buy, μόνο 3 ημέρες μου είπαν είναι εφικτό

----------


## FGuile

> Κατάλαβα, είναι ένα ρίσκο που σκέφτομαι να πάρω εδώ και καιρό όμως τα αρνητικά σχόλια για disconnects είναι υπέρ αρκετά.. Σήμερα που καλώς ή κακώς εξαρτόμαστε όλοι από το internet, δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το πάρω. Για try and buy, μόνο 3 ημέρες μου είπαν είναι εφικτό


Με την datanetworks δεν εχεις συμβολαιο. Πληρωνεις τον εξοπλισμο κ ειναι pay as you go. Οποτε αν φοβασαι την δεσμευση ειναι και αυτη μια καλη λυση. Αν θες τη γνωμη μου 3 μερες δε προλαβαινεις να καταλαβεις τπτ. Εδω ενα χρονο τη μελεταμε τη Sky και τωρα βγαζουμε συμπερασματα πλεον.

----------


## john_stef_

Θέλω να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο αλλά δεν θέλω να πληρωσω κατι σε αυτη την εταιρία.. οποιος αλλος ειναι σε τετοια φαση ας δει εδω https://www.ipetitions.com/petition/...ancel-contract μπορει αν μαζευτούμε πολλοι κάτι να γινει

----------


## minas

Νομίζω ότι έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες αν απευθυνθείς στο Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή, παρά με διάφορα petitions...

----------


## griniaris

> Θέλω να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο αλλά δεν θέλω να πληρωσω κατι σε αυτη την εταιρία.. οποιος αλλος ειναι σε τετοια φαση ας δει εδω https://www.ipetitions.com/petition/...ancel-contract μπορει αν μαζευτούμε πολλοι κάτι να γινει


Στο συμβολαιο τι αναγραφεται ακριβως ως προς τις παροχες? 

Ας το ανεβασει καποιος (τους ορους) για να δουμε αν υπαρχει τροπος "σπασιματος" .

----------


## tzortzis

> Στο συμβολαιο τι αναγραφεται ακριβως ως προς τις παροχες? 
> 
> Ας το ανεβασει καποιος (τους ορους) για να δουμε αν υπαρχει τροπος "σπασιματος" .


Υπό λογικά πλαίσια, εφόσον ο πάροχος δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα προσυμφωνηθέντα, έχει στην διάθεσή του ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα για να επιδιορθώσει τυχόν βλάβες κ.ο.κ. Από εκεί και πέρα, το συμβόλαιο μπορεί να λυθεί. Νομικός δεν είμαι, από ότι διαβάζω όμως ρε παιδιά, έχετε Sky 1 χρόνο και του 9 μήνες είστε χωρίς ίντερνετ. Τραγικό το ότι σας λένε μονίμως πως εκτελούν ενέργεις βελτίωσης ή αποκατάστασης του δικτύου...

----------


## griniaris

> Υπό λογικά πλαίσια, εφόσον ο πάροχος δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα προσυμφωνηθέντα,


Τα οποια ειναι ποια? αυτα ρωταω τι γραφει στο συμβολαιο .  Επισης απο που προκυπτει οτι ΔΕΝ εχουν ιντερνετ για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα ?

----------


## tzortzis

> Τα οποια ειναι ποια? αυτα ρωταω τι γραφει στο συμβολαιο .  Επισης απο που προκυπτει οτι ΔΕΝ εχουν ιντερνετ για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα ?


Από τα λεγόμενα των ίδιων προκύπτει. Επίσης, εμένα και φαντάζομαι και σε αυτούς, μου είπαν ότι απόκλιση κάτω από 10% θεωρείται βλάβη. Στην φβ σελίδα των χρηστών της Sky 9 στους 10 ποστάρουν speedtests με ταχύτητες adsl 10ετιας. Βλέπω δηλαδή κάτι speedtests με ταχύτητες 6/0.3 την στιγμή που το κατώτερο πακέτο τους είναι 24/2 αν δεν απατώμαι. Ναι μεν δηλαδή θεωρείται βλάβη το να έχεις απόκλιση από τις ταχύτητες που έχουν συμφωνηθεί, πρέπει όμως και να ορίζεται ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα αποκατάστασης αυτής. Δε μπορεί δηλαδή 5 μήνες να σου λένε είναι βλάβη θα φτιαχτεί, λίγο υπομονή αλλάζουμε κεραίες, λίγο υπομονή ο τεχνικός πήρε άδεια εγκυμοσύνης κοκ.. «κάπου ώπα»

----------


## griniaris

Α μπραβο, εκει ηθελα να καταληξω . 
Αλλο το να εχω προβληματικη συνδεση και αλλο το ΔΕΝ εχω συνδεση. 

Σαφως ειναι πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα ειδικα για οσους καταργησανε και την σταθερη γραμμη τους. 
Αλλα απο εκει και περα, εγω θα ηθελα να δω τι ακριβως γραφει στους ορους του συμβολαιου. 

Γιατι καλα τα λεμε εμεις. και αυτο ειναι το λογικο.  αλλα αν αναγραφει κατι αλλο στο συμβολαιο , τοτε υπερισχυει οτι ειναι γραμμενο.
Οπως αυτο για το 10% , πρωτη φορα το ακουω. Ισως να ισχυει .... αλλα  αν δεν ειναι γραμμενο δεν εχει καμμια σημασια.

----------


## FGuile

Οποιος εχει συνεχομενα θεματα θα πρεπει να τα αναφερει στο τηλεφωνο / τσατ / μαιλ της εταιριας. Συνεχεια ομως. Αν δεν μπορει να επιλυθει το προβλημα ή τα προβληματα του κ ζητησει διακοπη δεν νομιζω οτι θα του την αρνηθουν εφοσον δεν επερχεται λυση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Από τα λεγόμενα των ίδιων προκύπτει. Επίσης, εμένα και φαντάζομαι και σε αυτούς, μου είπαν ότι απόκλιση κάτω από 10% θεωρείται βλάβη. Στην φβ σελίδα των χρηστών της Sky 9 στους 10 ποστάρουν speedtests με ταχύτητες adsl 10ετιας. Βλέπω δηλαδή κάτι speedtests με ταχύτητες 6/0.3 την στιγμή που το κατώτερο πακέτο τους είναι 24/2 αν δεν απατώμαι. Ναι μεν δηλαδή θεωρείται βλάβη το να έχεις απόκλιση από τις ταχύτητες που έχουν συμφωνηθεί, πρέπει όμως και να ορίζεται ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα αποκατάστασης αυτής. Δε μπορεί δηλαδή 5 μήνες να σου λένε είναι βλάβη θα φτιαχτεί, λίγο υπομονή αλλάζουμε κεραίες, λίγο υπομονή ο τεχνικός πήρε άδεια εγκυμοσύνης κοκ.. «κάπου ώπα»


Μικρη διορθωση. Αν κ το γκρουπ φτιαχτηκε στην αρχη μονο για Sky (δεν ειχε σχεση με την εταιρεια) , τωρα ειναι για ολους τους Wisp Κρητης.

Η αληθεια ειναι η εξης. Το μαρκετινγκ ειναι εντελως off και πιθανοτατα δεν εχει επαφη με το τι γινεται πραγματικα. Απο εκει ξεκιναν ολα τα προβληματα. 

Απο εκει κ περα η κατασταση ειναι λιγο hit or miss , οπως κ με τις adsl. Καποιοι εχουν καθαρο σημα κ καλυτερη οπτικη επαφη σε μερικους κομβους οπως κ πιθανοτατα ειναι σε sector με λιγοτερους κ με καλυτερο σημα αλλους συνδρομητες. Αυτοι παιζουν καλα. Υπαρχουν ομως αρκετοι που ΔΕΝ παιζουν καλα για διαφορους λογους.

Δυστυχως μεσα σε ενα χρονο μετα την πρωτη εγκατασταση κομβων, η οποια δεν εφτανε ουτε για το ζητω βασει της ζητησης που υπηρξε, εχουν γινει αλλες 2 μεγαλες αναβαθμισεις. Η δευτερη τρεχει ακομα. Εχουν αλλαξει απο κεντρικα λινκ (siklu) μεχρι κ κεντρικο παροχο (lamda helix). Αυτα ναι μεν θελουν χρονο να ρυθμιστουν, αλλα εχει κρατησει μηνες η αναβαθμιση. Ολα αυτα στο Ηρακλειο συγκεκριμενα. Αυτο εχει κανει την ολη κατασταση να ειναι ασταθη.

Η προσωπικη μου προταση ειναι αν καποιος θελει να βαλει να προτιμησει συμμετρικες γραμμες που φαινεται πως λειτουργουν καλυτερα. Στη Θεσ/νικη δεν ξερω τι ακριβως χρησιμοποιουν , αλλα σιγουρα χρησιμοποιουν κ εξοπλισμο Ubi LTU. Στο Ηρακλειο οι συμμετρικες δινονται συνυθως με Cambium PMP 450b (medusa) και καποιες 24/24 με Ubi powerbeam. Φανταζομαι κατι αντιστοιχο θα εχει κ Θεσ/νικη.

----------


## mtsop

Καλησπέρα,

είμαι και εγώ ένας από τους πολλούς όπως βλέπω δυσαρεστημένους συνδρομητές της Lamda Helix πλέον και όχι Skytelecom.
Είμαι 1 τετράμηνο μαζί τους και προχθές τους έκανα καταγγελία στο ΕΕΤΤ.
Πληρώνω για 35/3 και αυτό που καταφέρνουν να μου δώσουν είναι στη καλύτερη 6/0,15 με συνεχόμενες διακοπές. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που βλέπω και 1,5/0. Η κατάσταση αυτή είναι για 2 εβδομάδες τώρα. Πριν από αυτές ήμουν στα 12/1,5.
Το μήνα αυτό δεν πρόκειται να τους πληρώσω τη συνδρομή μου μπας και συγκινηθούν. Κάθε μέρα τους στέλνω τα αποτελέσματα των τεστ που κάνω αλλά ούτε απαντούν. Αν απαντήσουν θα στείλουν ένα μήνυμα του στιλ θα δούμε το πρόβλημά σας και θα σας ενημερώσουμε για την εξέλιξή του. Μάλιστα ύστερα στέλνουν και εμαιλ για να αξιολογήσω τον τεχνικό που έκανε την επικοινωνία μαζί μου.
Προς υποψήφιους συνδρομητές το μόνο που έχω να τους συμβουλέψω, είναι μακριά!

----------


## FGuile

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> είμαι και εγώ ένας από τους πολλούς όπως βλέπω δυσαρεστημένους συνδρομητές της Lamda Helix πλέον και όχι Skytelecom.
> Είμαι 1 τετράμηνο μαζί τους και προχθές τους έκανα καταγγελία στο ΕΕΤΤ.
> Πληρώνω για 35/3 και αυτό που καταφέρνουν να μου δώσουν είναι στη καλύτερη 6/0,15 με συνεχόμενες διακοπές. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που βλέπω και 1,5/0. Η κατάσταση αυτή είναι για 2 εβδομάδες τώρα. Πριν από αυτές ήμουν στα 12/1,5.
> Το μήνα αυτό δεν πρόκειται να τους πληρώσω τη συνδρομή μου μπας και συγκινηθούν. Κάθε μέρα τους στέλνω τα αποτελέσματα των τεστ που κάνω αλλά ούτε απαντούν. Αν απαντήσουν θα στείλουν ένα μήνυμα του στιλ θα δούμε το πρόβλημά σας και θα σας ενημερώσουμε για την εξέλιξή του. Μάλιστα ύστερα στέλνουν και εμαιλ για να αξιολογήσω τον τεχνικό που έκανε την επικοινωνία μαζί μου.
> Προς υποψήφιους συνδρομητές το μόνο που έχω να τους συμβουλέψω, είναι μακριά!


Δυστυχως το μονο που θα καταφερεις αν δεν πληρωσεις ειναι να διακοπει αυτοματα σε 10μερες απο το αυτοματο συστημα. Συνεχισε να τους ενοχλεις μηπως κ βγαλεις ακρη. Αν δεν μπορουν να το λυσουν προτεινε τους λυση συμβολαιου. Αν δεν μπορουν να το φτιαξουν δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχισετε τη συνεργασια.

H Lamda ειναι παροχος χονδρικης ιντερνετ οπως κ η synapsecom. Απλα αλλαξε τον βασικο παροχο για Ηρακλειο η Sky , δεν εγινε Lamda.

Δυστυχως το να παιξεις οκ φαινεται πλεον οτι ειναι και θεμα τυχης ως προς την καθαροτητα του σηματος του καθενος.

Ευχομαι να βγαλεις ακρη.

----------


## navacrete

στο μασταμπα κοντα στην πλατεια νικαιας απο πιο σταθμο θα περνω? Αγ.Μηνα?

----------


## Bruh

Καλησπερα , ξερει κανεις ποσο χρεωνει η datanetworks την 24αρα καθε μηνα; Ρωταω επειδη παρατηρησα οτι καποιος την ανεφερε.

----------


## FGuile

> Καλησπερα , ξερει κανεις ποσο χρεωνει η datanetworks την 24αρα καθε μηνα; Ρωταω επειδη παρατηρησα οτι καποιος την ανεφερε.


18 ευρω.

----------


## Bruh

Oκευ, σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Retrosid

Καλησπέρα,

Ψάχνω εδώ και μέρες για το καλύτερο δίκτυο που μπορώ να πάρω και το βασικό μου στοιχείο είναι να έχω όσο μεγαλύτερο upload speed γίνεται για χρήση live streaming. Είμαι αυτή την στιγμή με cosmote 50/10, μου είχε δημιουργήσει προβλήματα εδώ και εκεί αλλά ήταν η μόνη επιλογή που είχα για πιο γρήγορη εγκατάσταση μετά απο μετακόμιση και τώρα πηγαίνουν όλα ρολόι μετά απο 2-3 τεχνικούς και μία αλλαγή router που είναι πραγματικά απαρχαιωμένο.

Είχα στο νου μου την sky telecom λόγω ότι δίνει γραμμή 50/50 και θα ήταν μια καλή αναβάθμιση αλλά εδώ λένε όλοι για προβλήματα και αποσυνδέσεις. Πως τα πάει τώρα;

Επίσης δεν βρίσκω στοιχεία για την datanetworks και τις τιμές.

Οι επιλογές μου για 200άρα είναι μηδαμινές απο ότι έχω κοιτάξει διότι είμαι μετά τις μαλάδες (Δήμος τεμένους > τσαγκαράκη) και στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της κοσμοτε έχει το "fiber" vdsl μέχρι 50Mbps, και ψάχνω εναλλακτικές. Η επόμενη επιλογή είναι το starlink αλλά είναι ακόμα σε beta και θα κάνει αρκετούς μήνες μέχρι να δούμε καλά αποτελέσματα απο την μέρα που θα γίνει διαθέσιμο

----------


## navacrete

παιδιά ξερουμε κωδικούς για cambium? :Closed topic:

----------


## x_undefined

Δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνεις login.

----------


## gpat

Σημερα μου συνδεσαν skytelecom στο Γιόφυρο το πακετο 24/2.
Η ταχύτητα μετρήθηκε με speedtest.net σε πολλους server συνδεδεμένος στο router με ethernet καλώδιο
Το πρωι ειχα 23.7/1.98 με ping 45 στον ΟΤΕ SA
Τωρα το βραδυ στον ιδιο server εχω 13/1.3 ping 55
Σε άλλους server εχω απο 2 ως 6 Mbps download 

Το χρειάζομαι το βραδυ 
Θα διατυπωσω αυριο παράπονα και βλέπουμε.
Ο χρόνος 2 ημερών δοκιμής είναι λίγος, και ίσως εις βάρος της εταιρείας.
Ελπίζω να διορθωθεί.

Ποια είναι η αποψη σας για την περιοχή?

Μετά τις 23:30 παιζει 23.6/1.9

----------


## FGuile

Απλα ξεμενεις απο bw ή τρως παρεμβολη το βραδυ στο sector που εισαι συνδεμενος. Αν μπορουν να σε αλλαξουν κομβο μαζι ή χωρις κεραια μηπως βελτιωθει κατι.

----------


## kostas2005

η μαλακια ειναι οτι δεν εχουν αφησει εστω περιορισμενη προσβαση στο outdoor να βλεπεις 2-3 πραγματα να τους ενημερωνεις κιολας

----------


## dzadelis

*DataNetworks Τιμές Πακέτων Οικιακών & Επαγγελματικών*

----------


## gpat

> Σημερα μου συνδεσαν skytelecom στο Γιόφυρο το πακετο 24/2.
> Η ταχύτητα μετρήθηκε με speedtest.net σε πολλους server συνδεδεμένος στο router με ethernet καλώδιο
> Το πρωι ειχα 23.7/1.98 με ping 45 στον ΟΤΕ SA
> Τωρα το βραδυ στον ιδιο server εχω 13/1.3 ping 55
> Σε άλλους server εχω απο 2 ως 6 Mbps download 
> 
> Το χρειάζομαι το βραδυ 
> Θα διατυπωσω αυριο παράπονα και βλέπουμε.
> Ο χρόνος 2 ημερών δοκιμής είναι λίγος, και ίσως εις βάρος της εταιρείας.
> ...


25/1/21
Το διετές συμβόλαιο και η χαμηλή ταχύτητα κάποιες ώρες 3-4mbit με οδήγησαν στον sector security στην Πλαστήρα όπου δίνει δίκτυο με ubiquity. 5η μέρα σήμερα δεν έχω δει ποτέ διακοπή ούτε και ταχύτητα κάτω από 18mbit. Δεν έχει συμβόλαιο δεν έχει ρήτρες είναι 20€ το μήνα στο 24αρι. 
Είναι μια χαρά. Έχω δικαίωμα δοκιμής 15μερες.

----------


## rayne

Λοιπόν η κατάσταση για ακόμη μια φορά τραγική , 4 μέρες έχω μηδενικό ίντερνετ 0-1 Mbit στέλνω μηνύματα messenger, τηλέφωνα αλλά κάνεις δεν ασχολείται ,με πήρε ένας τεχνικός ότι υποτίθεται κάτι έκανε χωρίς καμία διαφορά και από τότε πάλι καμία επαφή.
Πληρώνω για 50 down / 5 up Πατέλες παίρνω από μαραθιτη  και έχει καταντήσει αστείο , ποτέ δεν ήταν εντάξει αλλά τώρα το χουν χέσει τελείως.
Έστειλα μήνυμα για διακοπή συμβολαίου , κουράστηκα .

----------


## FGuile

Δυστυχως πλεον η sky ριχνει παρεμβολες στον ιδιο της τον εαυτο. Εχει γινει γενικα abuse στα wisp στο Ηρακλειο. Απλα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει γινει ο χαμος με παρεμβολες απο Μαραθιτη κ Γιουχτα προς Πατελες....

----------


## nkar

Απλα να θυμησω κάποιες φωνες που λεγανε απο την αρχη οτι δεν είναι οι wireless ISP καταλληλοι για πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές .
Φαντάζομαι πλεον έχει γίνει κολαση για όλους και έχουν σταματησει ολες οι wireless εφαρμογες στην περιοχή (οχι μονο η skytelecom αλλά
και οι ερασιτέχνες)
Κρίμα.

----------


## netblues

Ολοι ερασιτεχνες ηταν. Οι επαγγελματίες δεν πουλανε καν σε οικιακες τιμες. Παίζει μονο το πολλα απο λιγους.

----------


## FGuile

Οχι λειτουργουν παρα πολλες υλοποιησεις στον αερα του Ηρακλειου. Απλα πλεον απο την ευθεια Γιουχτας προς Πατελες υπαρχει χοντρο θεμα.

----------


## ipach

Έψαχνα για εμπειρίες άλλων με τη sky κι έπεσα εδώ, και μάλιστα Ηράκλειο, όπου από πέρυσι το Φλεβάρη έχω το πακέτο HomeAirFiber 24 Internet.

Λοιπόν, αρχικά εξαιρετική εμπειρία, λάμβανα όσα έλεγε το συμβόλαιο (24down / 2up), αλλά μετά από τον πρώτο καιρό άρχισαν προβλήματα.

Αρχικά έβρισκα και μιλούσα και με τεχνικό. Εδώ και μήνες όμως τίποτε, μόνο customer service: κρατούν τα στοιχεία μου για να με πάρει την επόμενη μέρα πια ο τεχνικός, αν με βρεί, και όταν πια έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα και έχω "ένα κάποιο βρε παιδί μου" ιντερνετ. 

Παραθέτω όλες τις μετρήσεις που έχω κατά καιρούς συλλέξει κι έχω υπέβαλα σε καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ και Συνήγορο Καταναλωτή, καταγεγραμμένες από αντίστοιχα snapshots του ookla που έχω κρατήσει.

Συμπέρασμά μου: έχουν κάνει overextend και πούλησαν πολλά παραπάνω συμβόλαια απ' ότι σηκώνει το δίκτυο. όλη τη μέρα σέρνεται, ενώ αρκετά μετά τα μεσάνυχτα που κοιμούνται τα περισσότερα στρουμφάκια και σηκώνονται οι βρυκόλακες παίζει πολύ καλύτερα. 
<Έπεσε βέβαια και ο κορωνοϊός και είμαστε πολύ περισσότερο στον υπολογιστή, να το πούμε κι αυτό.>
Από την άλλη, εφόσον δε με ρωτά κι εμένα που θα βρω κάθε μήνα τα λεφτά να τον πληρώνω, δεν με απασχολεί κι εμένα τι θα κάνει να λύσει το πρόβλημα.

Τελευταίο, αν ξέρει δοκιμάσει κανείς: Έχω φυλάξει ένα άρθρο στο που διάβασα  που θα βρείτε ενδιαφέρον, κινούνται κάπως τα πράγματα με την ασυνέπεια υποσχόμενης και ληφθήσας ποιότητας υπηρεσίας.

Το ιστορικό :
5/9/20	11:50 DL 5.78, UL 1.55
10/9/20 ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΓΙΑ ΩΡΕΣ. Κατόπιν οι παρακάτω μετρήσεις!
10/9/20 DL 1.74, UL 0.80 
11/9/20 - ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ 14:15 - ?
Με άλλαξαν σε άλλο αναμεταδότη
14/9/20  - 10:15 2-λεπτη διακοπή
14/9/20  - 18:57 διακοπή
23/9/20 – 13:00 διακοπή
21/10/20 – 15:00  <5 Mbps ?? , στις 17:40 διακοπή
30/10/20 – 22:15 διακοπή
24/11/20 – 13:00 διακοπή
2/12/20 – 16:15 διακοπή
4/12/20 – 15:33 διακοπή
10/12/20 – 12:18 διακοπή
10/12/20 – 15:10 DL 8.46, UL 0.47
10/12/20 – 21:10 διακοπή έως 21:45
10/12/20 – 21:25 διακοπή έως 21:45
29/12/20 – 22:16 διακοπή 
26/01/21 – 13:00 διακοπή
27/01/21 – 11:30 DL 5.78, 0 UL 0.00 - Τηλεφώνημα Sky Telecom, δε μου έδωσαν τεχνικό άμεσα, αλλά έστειλαν «ticket» να με καλέσουν αργότερα.
27/01/21 – 17:38 DL 1.80, 0 UL 0.07 - Ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση από τεχνικό της Sky Telecom.
28/01/21 – 08:52 DL 0,49, 0 UL 0.00 - Ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση από τεχνικό της Sky Telecom.
29/01/21 – 20:50 DL 15.91, UL 0.50 - Ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση από τεχνικό της Sky Telecom.
30/01/21 – 12:00 DL 0.77, UL 0.00 - Ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση από τεχνικό της Sky Telecom.
30/01/21 – 21:05 ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ - Ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση από τεχνικό της Sky Telecom.
31/01/21 – 18:05 DL 20.17, UL 0.49
31/01/21 – 05:33 DL 22.25, UL 1.01
01/02/21 – 20:43 ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ
01/02/21 – 20:47 DL 2.49, UL 0.00 
08/02/21 – 21:56 DL 11.84, UL 0.20
10/02/21 – 20:35 DL 2.35, UL 0.00
10/02/21 – 22:57 DL 6.04, UL 0.32
12/02/21 – 21:24 DL 7.51, UL 0.22
14/02/21 – 19:55 DL 0.77, UL 0.00
5x τηλέφωνο στη Sky Telecom, αναμονή 3 λεπτά και μετά αποσυνδέεται.
16/02/21 – 09:47 DL 4.84, UL 0.14
17/02/21 – 08:37 DL 14.04, UL 0.90
19/02/21 – 07:23 DL 20.01, UL 0.90
19/02/21 – 16:34 ->  ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ
21/02/21 – 12:26 ->  ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ
22/02/21 – 03:37 DL 17.51, UL 1.03
23/02/21 – 21:48 DL 10.62, UL 0.34

----------


## wlp

Δυστυχώς κι εγώ έχω θέματα. Σαν κι εσένα, ψάχνω απ' το Δεκέμβρη τεχνικό να μιλήσω, περιμένω κι εγώ 6 φορές να με πάρουν.

Από ταχύτητα, ενώ έπιανα μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη πάνω από 80 (100αρα σύνδεση) , απ΄τον Οκτώβρη δεν έχω δει πάνω από 50. Αλλά δεν είναι τόσο αυτό το θέμα μου, αλλά είναι απαράδεκτο που δεν υπάρχει τεχνικός πουθενά. Τους έχει βάλει σε αναστολή; φύγανε; κάτι τέτοιο μου μυρίζει.

Τους πρώτους μήνες του 20 είχα μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος και με τη σύνδεση και με την εξυπηρέτηση, τώρα πια αρχίζει να θυμίζει κοσμοτέ η κατάσταση.

----------


## FGuile

Εγω εκανα αιτηση διακοπης στην Sky κ μαλλον θα πληρωσω οτι απομενει σαν ρητρα. Περιμενω τηλ τους για να συννενοηθουμε. Εχω 35αραα που λειτουργει την περισσοτερη ωρα σαν 25αρα. Δεν εχει αλλο νοημα να την κρατησω. Με datanetworks εχω 100αρα και παει μια χαρα εδω κ μηνες.

----------


## Giama

https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1701248

Ενδιαφερον advertorial για τη Sky με το οποιο ανακοινωνει πανελλαδικη καλυψη εντος του 2021.

Μου φανηκε λιγο αστειο μονο το σημειο που συγκρινει την υπηρεσια της με τις οπτικες ινες:



> Μέσω της πανελλήνιας επέκτασής της, η SkyTelecom φιλοδοξεί να προσφέρει γρήγορο ασύρματο ίντερνετ 500Mbps για όλους, τη στιγμή που οι παραδοσιακοί πάροχοι σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και ίντερνετ προσφέρουν πακέτα με οπτικές ίνες που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση δεν ξεπερνούν τα 200Mbps. Με δεδομένο ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της χώρας παραμένει όμηρος απαρχαιωμένων υποδομών και χαμηλών ταχυτήτων, ακόμα και μέσα στην Αθήνα, η απόβαση της SkyTelecom αναμένεται να δημιουργήσει ισχυρό αντίκτυπο στην αγορά.

----------


## BillyVan

Τα διαβαζουν οι συντεκνοι κι αλλοι γελανε κι αλλοι κλαινε...

----------


## netblues

Οτι προλαβουμε, πρωτου ξεκινησει η starlink.

Απο τις φαιδροτητες περι οπτικων ινων και ποσο καλυτερο ειναι το wisp, καταλαβαίνει κανεις περι τινος προκειται.
Απευθυνεται σε απελπισμενους, και οτι κατσει.

----------


## FGuile

Καλα το site ειναι καθαρα οικονομολογικο. Δεν εξεταζει ποιοτητα κτλ. Η εταιρια θελει ακομα πολλα ψωμια, για να θεωρηθει αξιοπιστη. Υπαρχουν καποιοι λιγοι εντος που προσπαθουν, αλλα μονοι τους τι να καταφερουν. Υπαρχει απο οτι φαινεται ελαφρως διοικητικο προβλημα, αλλα η ναυτεμπορικη δεν το προσεξε.... ή κ να το προσεξε μπορει να εχει φιλικες σχεσεις....

----------


## dimyok

Sponsored Content είναι δηλαδή πληρωμένη διαφήμιση .

----------


## rayne

Συνέχεια από προηγούμενο μήνυμα , είμαι Πατέλες μετά από ένα μήνα αποσυνδέσεις και ταχύτητες 1-4 mbit ενώ πληρώνω 50αρα επερνα από μαραθιτη . ήρθε τεχνικός τους να μου αλλάξει εξοπλισμό με ένα μήνα καθυστέρηση , και λέει πο τη φοβερή ατυχία δίπλα είναι ο αναμεταδότης αλλά είναι μπροστά αυτό το κτίριο κολλητά , καί του λέω α ωραία δικό μου είναι να βάλουμε τη κεραία εκεί και κατάπιε τη γλώσσα του και καλά τη μαλακία είπα, του λέω φεύγω 10 λεπτά να κάνω μια δουλειά και λέει οκ εδώ θα είμαστε να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε , έκανα λιγότερο από τόσο γύρισα και είχε βάλει τη κεραία στο ίδιο σημείο και έφυγε.και συνέχισα να έχω χάλια σύνδεση φυσικά.
Έχω διακόψει ένα μήνα με email , και βροχή από μηνύματα στο messenger με τα τεχνικά θέματα ιδιαίτερα το τελευταίο τρίμηνο τους και μου στέλνουν λογαριασμούς ακόμα να πληρώσω .
Οι τύποι είναι επικίνδυνοι .τι μπλέξιμο

----------


## junior147

Υπάρχει κανένας ευχαριστημένος πελατης απο αυτήν την εταιρία ;

----------


## dzadelis

Εγώ έχω κλείσει ήδη ενάμισι χρόνο ως πελάτης της SkyTelecom στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης (περιοχή Αγίου Ιωάννη Κνωσού) και σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Κατά καιρούς στην αρχή εμφανίζονταν κάποια θεματάκια με αστάθεια ή ολιγόλεπτες διακοπές στην σύνδεσή σου. Το διάστημα των τελευταίων μηνών έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί οι ποιοτικοί δείκτες της σύνδεσής μου και εμφανίζονται πολύ σπάνια κάποια προβλήματα, τα οποία ωστόσο αποκαθιστούνται σχεδόν άμεσα.

----------


## Subaru

Ευτυχώς που διάβαζα από την αρχή το νήμα και δεν έκανα κάτι με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία. Αλλά τα έλεγαν εδώ κάποιοι στις αρχές και αποδείχτηκε πως είχαν δίκιο. Τελικά έχει γίνει κάτι να αλλάξει το όλο σκηνικό με την εταιρεία; Θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή όπως στην αρχή ή θα περιμένω τις οπτικές;

----------


## candlebox71

> Ευτυχώς που διάβαζα από την αρχή το νήμα και δεν έκανα κάτι με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία. Αλλά τα έλεγαν εδώ κάποιοι στις αρχές και αποδείχτηκε πως είχαν δίκιο. Τελικά έχει γίνει κάτι να αλλάξει το όλο σκηνικό με την εταιρεία; Θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή όπως στην αρχή ή θα περιμένω τις οπτικές;


Αν είσαι 36 όπως λέει το προφίλ σου, παίζει να προλάβεις τις οπτικές. Οι μεγαλύτεροι σου μάλλον δεν θα προλάβουμε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Constantine4

Καλησπέρα! Εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα έχω ανεξήγητο Packet Loss ενώ δεν έχω MS.
Είχα κάνει Ping Test από την γραμμή εντολών και έδειχνε 0% Loss και έφτασα σε σημείο να αλλάξω ρούτερ και καλώδια Ethernet αλλά το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς παρέμεινε. Είχα επικοινωνήσει μαζί με τον πάροχο αλλά δεν βλέπουν κάποιο πρόβλημα από εκεί. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;

----------


## xrele

Και εγώ τα ίδια μέρες τώρα.. Έρχεται το ίντερνετ και φεύγει... Και packet loss

----------


## dimyok

Με fing μετρατε ; Ενσυρματα στο pc υπαρχει κανα tool που να δειχνει packet loss ?

----------


## wlp

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Θυμίζω ότι έχω από Γενάρη του 20 Sky, 100αρα. Μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη ήταν σούπερ, μετά σιγά σιγά άρχισε η πτώση μέχρι που είχα φτάσει στα 20-25. Ήρθαν και μου αλλάξαν κεραία, χρειάστηκαν πολλά τηλέφωνα και αναμονή αλλά ο τεχνικός που ήρθε, φάνηκε να ξέρει τι κάνει, ήταν εξυπηρετικός αρκετά, μου άφησε και το τηλ. του για άμεση επικοινωνία. Βγάλαν το πιάτο της Ubiquity και βάλαν ένα μικρό κουτάκι της Cambium νομίζω. Από τότε καρφώθηκε στα 100, πολύ ευχαριστημένος πάλι.

----------


## Spiritual

Συνεχίζεις να είσαι με την Sky 100αρα ευχαριστημένος ? Σκέυτομαι να βάλω Sky 100αρα, γιαυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## wlp

Ναι, τώρα με τη νέα κεραία είναι καλά, όποτε μετράω πιάνω 70-100. Έχει τα γνωστά θεματάκια του και μπορεί να κάνει διακοπή για 1-2 λεπτά, χοντρικά 1 φορά στις 2-3 μέρες αλλά οκ. Αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα μείνω μέχρι να ανοίξουν ίνες/vdsl, να καταλαγιάσει λίγο η κατάσταση και να δω αν τότε υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά δεν το βλέπω πριν από έναν ακόμα χρόνο. Σίγουρα το αποτέλεσμα εξαρτάται και από την τοποθεσία σου βέβαια.

----------


## wise

Καλησπέρα σας,

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει σκεφτεί κανείς ενναλακτική χρήση της κεράιας της sky τώρα που την διέκοψα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## griniaris

Η μονη εναλλακτικη  ( λογικα στους 5GHz ειναι η κεραια )  ειναι να βαλεις αντιστοιχο εξοπλισμο σε καποιον γνωστο σου ( συγγενη-φιλο ) και να κανετε ενα δικτυο μεταξυ σας .

Εννοειται να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη μεταξυ σας .  

Και μετα The sky is the limit .  Οτι θελεις μπορεις να κανεις.

----------


## wise

Άρα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν πομπός αν θέλω?

----------


## griniaris

Ειναι αμφιδρομη επικοινωνια. οποτε δεν μπορεις να το πεις ακριβως πομπος .

Αλλα συμφωνα με αυτο που εννοεις ναι.   

Αν θελεις μπορεις να κανεις ενα αλλο νημα για να μην γεμιζουμε εδω το γενικο και ειμαστε  :Offtopic:

----------

